# Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2016



## actioman (5 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

Névoa disse:


> Tem razão, vi agora isso na wiki. O que acontece é que muitas vezes as pessoas falam em saraiva para designar umas pelotas pequenas e brancas, que nunca ocorrem no calor, ao contrário do granizo, que é transparente ou translúcido, bem ao contrário do que falo, que é branco e opaco. Talvez isso possa ser chamado de grão de gelo, mas nunca ouvi esta designação na linguagem corrente. Por esta e por outras prefiro o termo sleet, mas não sei até que ponto será correto neste caso.



Melhor responder aqui, que no seguimento não é o local correcto. 
Um post muito útil para tentar ajudar a diferenciar os diferentes hidrometeoros, que nem sempre é tarefa fácil;

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc.4092/


----------



## Névoa (5 Jan 2016 às 13:25)

actioman disse:


> Melhor responder aqui, que no seguimento não é o local correcto.
> Um post muito útil para tentar ajudar a diferenciar os diferentes hidrometeoros, que nem sempre é tarefa fácil;
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc.4092/


Quando falei em sleet, referi-me ao sleet em inglês britânico, e não ao americano que é mais um nome para granizo.
Já tinha lido aquele thread, que é simpático e tem imenso mérito, assim como tanta coisa a este respeito, e sempre fiquei na mesma.
Talvez devido à minha experiência com o clima do sudeste e sul do Brasil é que encontro uma enorme diferença entre granizo e aquelas bolinhas brancas de que falo. No sudeste brasileiro o granizo é grande e totalmente transparente, e ocorre em dias de calor. Aqui no Porto, que eu tenha presenciado, ocorre no inverno, frequentemente em Janeiro, mas já me disseram que também pode ocorrer em dias mais quentes.
Estas bolinhas que falo vêm acompanhadas de chuva e lembram neve pela cor, mas não pela consistência, daí eu preferir o termo sleet.
Há variações climáticas locais e mesmo linguísticas que tornam esta classificação quase impossível.


----------



## Névoa (5 Jan 2016 às 13:56)

vitamos disse:


> Não. Sleet já implica neve misturada com chuva. Recomenda-se nestes eventos a visita a este tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc.4092/



Sim, já estávamos a falar disso aqui 

Seria saraiva se não fosse branco, digamos assim, além de só ocorrer no frio. É tipo neve presa dentro do gelo,  uma vez li isso como critério de classificação para neve granular, salvo erro.

Mas isso não é nada linear mesmo! Por exemplo, no Brasil o tempo é verdadeiramente louco, e as tempestades têm um enorme poder. Acho que foi em 2011, estava lá eu com a minha mãe, a observar o céu depois de uma tempestade fortíssima, num andar bastante alto. Vimos, as duas, flocos brancos e fofos a caírem do céu, parecia mesmo neve.... só que a temperatura era de quase 30C! O que era aquilo, temo jamais saber.
Aliás, o único lugar onde presenciei um nevão foi no sul do Brasil, mas daí sim foi no inverno.


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2016 às 14:16)

É uma velha questão, ainda de manhã o aeroporto de Pedras Rubras/Porto reportava "sleet showers" e certamente que o observador se referia a granizo de pequenas dimensões usuais neste tipo de eventos, e não ao sleet "britânico", que é aquilo que usualmente chamamos água neve.  Não esquecer que neste tipo de situações com pós-frontais com células de aguaceiros a determinadas cotas na fronteira chega a haver um pouco de tudo.
Já a diferença entre saraiva e granizo não tem nada de complicado, a saraiva acontece em situações de maior instabilidade que a de hoje, a pedra de gelo sobe e desce múltiplas vezes dentro duma célula crescendo por acreção dando-lhe um aspecto mais irregular e distinto, menos homogéneo, em que se notam diferentes camadas, em vez da pequena "bolinha" perfeita de gelo.


----------



## Névoa (5 Jan 2016 às 14:58)

Vince disse:


> É uma velha questão, ainda de manhã o aeroporto de Pedras Rubras/Porto reportava "sleet showers" e certamente que o observador se referia a granizo de pequenas dimensões usuais neste tipo de eventos, e não ao sleet "britânico", que é aquilo que usualmente chamamos água neve.  Não esquecer que neste tipo de situações com pós-frontais com células de aguaceiros a determinadas cotas na fronteira chega a haver um pouco de tudo.
> Já a diferença entre saraiva e granizo não tem nada de complicado, a saraiva acontece em situações de maior instabilidade que a de hoje, a pedra de gelo sobe e desce múltiplas vezes dentro duma célula crescendo por acreção dando-lhe um aspecto mais irregular e distinto, menos homogéneo, em que se notam diferentes camadas, em vez da pequena "bolinha" perfeita de gelo.



Desculpe ser tão  chata, e por favor não me leve a mal, mas granizo, e consequentemente a saraiva, não pode nem ser branco nem ocorrer só no frio, como o fenómeno que aqui tratamos, pois passo a citar, "A saraiva difere de granizo apenas pela diferença de tamanho."

Acho que são mesmo particularidades, e que não há respostas definitivas aqui, embora volte a considerar que isso lembra grãos de neve, o que deve dar alguma pista em relação à sua origem e possibilitar talvez alguma tentativa de classificação.

Quanto a mim, passo então a chamar o fenómeno de whatever (afinal, o que há num nome?) e assim fica tudo bem. 

Fonte:
https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saraiva


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2016 às 09:16)

Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF um mimo a prazo...











Apesar da distancia temporal... os dois grandes modelos estão de acordo com frio intenso a partir da segunda quinzena de janeiro.

Outros modelos também vêem algo:









Otimo sinal que assim seja... vários modelos apontam numa mesma direcção... FRIO!


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 10:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF um mimo a prazo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sou muito céptico em relação a entradas continentais para o nosso território prefiro as entradas polares,é mesmo ver para crer.
Acho que os modelos irão andar á nora, para modelarem e preverem essa situação, mudando de runs para runs,variando de grandes saidas que nos irão entusiasmar para outras que nos irão desiludir, sendo que normalmente o que acontece é que o AA ou a dorsal estraga-nos a festa fazendo um bloqueio, dando a festa toda para o mediterrâneo, mas pode ser que tenhamos sorte.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 10:31)

E, pelos vistos, até o IPMA está céptico.  Na sua previsão mensal, acabada de sair,  não faz referência a temperatura abaixo da média.  Pelo contrário, até afirma o contrário, com temperaturas acima da média até ao fim do mês.  E a previsão sazonal, temperaturas acima da  média até maio.

Pessoalmente, não tenho grandes expectativas.  Pelo menos, as temperaturas nos próximos tempos vão aproximar - se para níveis mais consentâneos com o inverno, o que já não é mau.

P.S. O GFS, para cotas de neve e temperaturas extremas é um ótimo desmancha prazeres.  Fiar - mo - nos nele é ótimo para ter belas desilusões.

P.S.  Os eventos que nós temos, de longe a longe, de neve e frio extremo a cotas muito baixas , pela experiência que tenho de acompanhar as previsões, são de difícil previsão e quase imprevisíveis. Quando voltar a ocorrer, vão ser isso mesmo, rápidos e imprevisíveis e não vão ser anunciados pelos modelos.


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 10:54)

É a isto que referia anteriormente, vai começar a dança dos modelos tirarem tudo ou porem tudo.
Infelizmente para a nossa posição geografica ocidental tenho sempre muito pouca fé, nestas entradas continentais.
Como vemos a dorsal ou o AA, criam um bloqueio que acaba por beneficiar o mediterrâneo central, nomeadamente Itália.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2016 às 10:57)

Concordo em absoluto @james...
Apenas coloquei aqui uma vez que os modelos apesar da distancia temporal estão de acordo... as entradas continentais são sequinhas aqui no nosso burgo... logo se se vier a confirmar teriamos cota para praticamente todos, mas não haveria neve para ninguem pois nada passaria do cantábrico e levante... é o mesmo filme repetido todos os anos... mas fica o registo.


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 11:03)

james disse:


> E, pelos vistos, até o IPMA está céptico.  Na sua previsão mensal, acabada de sair,  não faz referência a temperatura abaixo da média.  Pelo contrário, até afirma o contrário, com temperaturas acima da média até ao fim do mês.  E a previsão sazonal, temperaturas acima da  média até maio.
> 
> Pessoalmente, não tenho grandes expectativas.  Pelo menos, as temperaturas nos próximos tempos vão aproximar - se para níveis mais consentâneos com o inverno, o que já não é mau.
> 
> ...



Infelizmente o frio a sério é continental e esse vêm de Leste, sendo que dada a nossa posição geográfica no extremo ocidental da Europa á beira do atlântico, faz com que, muito raramente possamos beneficiar dessas entradas. O atlântico ameniza tudo, e estamos muito distantes, por algum motivo, a Irlanda, falamos de um pais cuja a Latitude é extremamente elevada 52º-55ºN, é dos países onde menos neva na Europa. Não há nada a fazer relativo a isto. É mais facil nevar em Israel ou na Líbia que em Portugal a cota zero.
Beneficiamos são de entradas e superfícies frontais frias e dos pós-frontais, sendo que tenho sempre mais esperança que venha uma entrada muito fria polar do Artico da Gronelândia, que beneficiemos das siberianas ou das entradas continentais vindas de Leste .


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 11:17)

Exemplificando na perfeição aquilo que foi aqui discutido, na última saída do GFS já cortou no frio e cotas de neve. 

É sempre assim, não há volta a dar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2016 às 11:26)

james disse:


> Exemplificando na perfeição aquilo que foi aqui discutido, na última saída do GFS já cortou no frio e cotas de neve.
> 
> É sempre assim, não há volta a dar.


Ainda vai pôr tirar e pôr... até tirar definitivamente... Hahaha... o costume.


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 11:27)

james disse:


> Exemplificando na perfeição aquilo que foi aqui discutido, na última saída do GFS já cortou no frio e cotas de neve.
> 
> É sempre assim, não há volta a dar.



O nosso padrão típico de Inverno é o que tivemos neste ultimo evento, uma superfície frontal fria Atlântica com um pos-frontal, é ter fé que venha um dia alguma que desça bem mais em latitude, acho isso mais provável que a lotaria das entradas continentais de Leste. É uma lotaria pois pode-se formar uma cut-off, mas é sempre um desvio padrão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2016 às 11:45)

Contudo reparem no diagrama de ensembles... a run de controlo... 






Válido para Tras os Montes


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 11:51)

De uma maneira geral, pode dizer - se que em Portugal Continental,  tendo em conta fatores como a passagem de poderosas superfícies frontais e a orografia, neva bem no Norte acima dos 800/1000 m e no Centro acima dos 1000/1200 m,  em anos normais. 

No restante território ( com a excepção do Litoral alentejano e Litoral algarvio,  em que não direi que seja  impossível, mas se calhar anda lá perto) tem que aguardar por uma conjugação de fatores favoráveis à queda de neve que se verifica de X em  X anos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2016 às 12:17)

Cá está a "malandrice" da RUN de controlo... -12ºC a 850hpa nos Pireneus não se vê todos os dias, -6ºC a tocar o NE de Portugal também não...


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2016 às 12:44)

james disse:


> Exemplificando na perfeição aquilo que foi aqui discutido, na última saída do GFS já cortou no frio e cotas de neve.
> 
> É sempre assim, não há volta a dar.



Nem mais nem menos, sempre foi e sempre será, tendo em conta que falamos a uma distancia temporal desta ordem, bem como a nossa localização geográfica.
Tudo ainda poderá acontecer, desde termos o anticiclone presente  ou mesmo a dorsal vinda de África a afectar-nos, e até mesmo um meio termo daquilo que os modelos neste momento indiciam.


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 12:55)

james disse:


> De uma maneira geral, pode dizer - se que em Portugal Continental,  tendo em conta fatores como a passagem de poderosas superfícies frontais e a orografia, neva bem no Norte acima dos 800/1000 m e no Centro acima dos 1000/1200 m,  em anos normais.
> 
> No restante território ( com a excepção do Litoral alentejano e Litoral algarvio,  em que não direi que seja  impossível, mas se calhar anda lá perto) tem que aguardar por uma conjugação de fatores favoráveis à queda de neve que se verifica de X em  X anos.



Caro James, atenção ao litoral algarvio do sotavento, numa excepcional entrada continental fria mediterrânica, com bloqueio anticiclonico a Norte, em tese está melhor posicionado para uma surpresa que o restante litoral Atlântico, falo em tese logicamente.


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2016 às 13:52)

Para a Bélgica a Run de Controle está um sonho! Dava tudo para presenciar um frio daqueles!


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2016 às 14:01)

As próximas saídas poderão dar algumas certezas relativamente ao padrão do tempo a partir do dia 12. Um tira e põem constante. Tira frio mete chuva, mete chuva tira frio.


----------



## karkov (6 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

No verão andamos durante muito tempo com chuva aos fins de semana e grandes dias de praia durante a semana... Agora temos neve durante a semana e apenas chuva ao fim de semana... :s Raios parta o S. Pedro!!


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2016 às 16:37)

karkov disse:


> No verão andamos durante muito tempo com chuva aos fins de semana e grandes dias de praia durante a semana... Agora temos neve durante a semana e apenas chuva ao fim de semana... :s Raios parta o S. Pedro!!


No verão com chuva aos fins de semana? Mas o Verão de onde? Da Alemanha?


----------



## karkov (6 Jan 2016 às 16:45)

1337 disse:


> No verão com chuva aos fins de semana? Mas o Verão de onde? Da Alemanha?



Da república popular do congo


----------



## vamm (6 Jan 2016 às 16:47)

1337 disse:


> No verão com chuva aos fins de semana? Mas o Verão de onde? Da Alemanha?


No Outono, pronto, digamos assim. Mas também esteve mau tempo ao fim-de-semana no verão, não era nada de bom ir para a praia com pouco calor e vento.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 17:58)

karkov disse:


> Da república popular do congo




Toda a gente sabe que aqui no Litoral Norte não chove no verão.  Os 150 / 200 mm que a generalidades das estações registam entre Junho e Setembro é uma mera ilusão.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

meu deus é inverno e já se fala do verão


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

Encontrei umas fotos muito interessantes. Sintra com neve em 1954, penso eu. Não sei se já publicaram aqui mas pronto. 
Centro de Sintra:








Palácio Nacional da Pena: 




Muito interessante ver a neve lá em baixo:




Lisboa com neve em 1945, mais específicamente, em Campolide com o Aqueduto das Águas Livres à direita:




Avenida Duarte Pacheco:








Parque Eduardo VII em 1945, coberto de neve:





Fontes:
http://restosdecoleccao.blogspot.pt/2012/12/nevao-em-lisboa-em-1945.html?m=1
http://caisdoolhar.blogspot.pt/2014/02/neve-em-lisboa.html?m=1
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757894&page=4


----------



## Microburst (6 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

Falta aí uma da Base Aérea do Montijo (BA6), coberta de neve em 1966.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2016 às 22:02)

Microburst disse:


> Falta aí uma da Base Aérea do Montijo (BA6), coberta de neve em 1966.


Que fixe!! Já lá vai muito tempo,  que não neva assim a contas tão baixas.


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 22:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que fixe!! Já lá vai muito tempo,  que não neva assim a contas tão baixas.




Desde de 2006. 
Em 2006 fartou-se de nevar em Mafra com grande acumulação. Nunca me vou esquecer tão cedo desse dia 30/1 de 2006. É que por muito por vezes não seja referenciado fartou-se de nevar durante horas seguidas pelo menos na zona de Mafra e em outras  Alentejo Litoral, Ribatejo,etc.
Curioso que em 2007 penso que em Fevereiro voltou a cair alguma coisa na zona Oeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2016 às 22:11)

Topê disse:


> Desde de 2006.
> Em 2006 fartou-se de nevar em Mafra com grande acumulação.


Por Lisboa também nevou mas não acumulou, mal tocava no chão derretia. Na serra de Sintra é que nevou bem.


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 22:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por Lisboa também nevou mas não acumulou, mal tocava no chão derretia. Na serra de Sintra é que nevou bem.



sim Lisboa não acumulou, mas a partir de , Loures parece que mudavas de pais tudo branquinho, branquinho. então a partir a norte da Serra de Sintra esteve brutal, foi um dia memoravel, já vi nevar varias vezes, mas em 2006 em Mafra, a neve além de consistente, era uma neve espessa, farrapos muito grandes. Devem ter caido cerca de 15-20mm de precipitação em forma de neve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Onde assino?


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 23:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Onde assino?



Isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas, amanha sabe-se lá o que vêm ai. Se bem que o ECM mesmo com menos runs, tem mudado muito menos que o GFS.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

A previsão do ECM é bem mais animadora:  frio, chuva e neve a cotas baixas. 

A previsão do GFS é mais entediante, pois além  do já clássico tira e põe onde em duas saídas seguidas é capaz de prever frio glaciar numa e tempo quase ameno na seguinte, não prevê precipitação a partir do dia 13.  O que também é das coisas mais martirizantes, haver condições para nevar, mas faltar as nuvens.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2016 às 10:30)

A saga do tira e põe do GFS continua...
Nesta saída coloca mais frio para o inicio da proxima semana.


----------



## Topê (7 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A saga do tira e põe do GFS continua...
> Nesta saída coloca mais frio para o inicio da proxima semana.



O ECM está brutal, e o GFS parece que esta a ir atrás do ECM, retirando a dorsal das nossas latitudes.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2016 às 10:43)

Interesante que colocou mais frio e mais precipitação... daria neve a cotas muito baixas no norte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2016 às 11:34)

Volto a ver a união do Açoriano com o Gronelandês a forçar a descida para as nossas latitudes de muito frio e instabilidade...




A ISO 0ºC entraria já na 2ª feira a norte e poderia acompanhar-nos toda a semana.








528 dam a tocar o norte:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2016 às 12:03)

Maravilha de diagrama para zona de Bragança:






Não mexia mais!


----------



## boneli (7 Jan 2016 às 12:08)

Cautela amigos. Apesar de ECM ter vindo a ser constante nas saídas e do GFS apesar de inconstância do mete e põem ainda faltam alguns dias.
Penso que o fim de semana teremos mais certezas. Os dois modelos vão ter que entrar em consonância e que seja para nosso agrado.


----------



## Beric D (7 Jan 2016 às 13:04)

Aiiii que até me dói o coração a ver meteograma gfs para a próxima semana  Teriamos neve a cotas baixíssimas!

Pena ainda faltar tanto tempo


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2016 às 13:35)

Apesar de estar associado ao El Niño, é parecido às trombas de água mencionadas pelos jornaleiros, conforme o post do @Snifa  LOL


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

o melhor é não ganharem muita esperança com essa cota de neve tão baixa, ainda falta 1 semana, isso ainda desaparece tudo se for preciso, infelizmente


----------



## Topê (7 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

david 6 disse:


> o melhor é não ganharem muita esperança com essa cota de neve tão baixa, ainda falta 1 semana, isso ainda desaparece tudo se for preciso, infelizmente



sim mas enquanto os modelos não recuam, pode-se sempre sonhar um pouco. Seria um evento muito interessante principalmente a Norte.


----------



## jonas (7 Jan 2016 às 14:28)

Topê disse:


> sim mas enquanto os modelos não recuam, pode-se sempre sonhar um pouco. Seria um evento muito interessante principalmente a Norte.


Isso e que era!


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 14:40)

Beric D disse:


> Aiiii que até me dói o coração a ver meteograma gfs para a próxima semana  Teriamos neve a cotas baixíssimas!
> 
> Pena ainda faltar tanto tempo



Nem que caísse neve a cotas de 300/400 m já não era mau.  Toda a gente aqui no Minho tem essas cotas perto de casa em qualquer sítio. Se não viver mesmo nessas cotas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2016 às 15:33)

Está a sair nova RUN... vai cortar tudo... vai uma aposta?


----------



## jonas (7 Jan 2016 às 15:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Está a sair nova RUN... vai cortar tudo... vai uma aposta?


Espero que nao


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2016 às 16:21)

jonas disse:


> Espero que nao



Não vejam! 
Na próxima volta a pôr! Ou não.


----------



## jonas (7 Jan 2016 às 16:28)

Mas ainda nao tirou


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2016 às 16:34)

*ULTIMA HORA:*

GFS 12z  retira o frio previsto na run anterior 

Temos uma equipa no terreno e aguarda-se por novos desenvolvimentos a qualquer momento!


----------



## Topê (7 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

Snifa disse:


> *ULTIMA HORA:*
> 
> GFS 12z  retira o frio previsto na run anterior
> 
> Temos uma equipa no terreno e aguarda-se por novos desenvolvimentos a qualquer momento!




Ai está GFS ao seu melhor estilo:






Vamos ver o que dirá o ECM, mas lá se vai a esperança again


----------



## boneli (7 Jan 2016 às 16:45)

Aceitam-se apostas...isto não há meio termo. Ou 8 ou 80.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

Primeiras imagens chocantes:

Antes:








Depois:


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 16:50)

passa de cota 0 a quase 3000


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2016 às 16:53)

ai ai GFS...


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2016 às 16:56)

Snifa disse:


> *ULTIMA HORA:*
> 
> GFS 12z  retira o frio previsto na run anterior
> 
> Temos uma equipa no terreno e aguarda-se por novos desenvolvimentos a qualquer momento!



ahahah 


Já se sabe como isto funciona. Porém, como dizem, na próxima pode voltar a colocar o frio novamente.


Ainda assim não deixa de ser uma run interessante. Reparem como as altas pressões sobem até à Gronelândia. O vórtice polar poderá se desmembrar por completo. Óbvio que pode tudo voltar ao sítio em pouco tempo e não termos nada de relevante mas também podemos ter algo idêntico a 09/10. Era bom era. Uma coisa é certa, este inverno já está a valer a pena, já tinha saudades de ver outra coisa que não um vórtice polar forte e definido e no devido lugar. Vamos ver se os astros se alinham.


Basta comparar com o ano passado:

2015






2016







2009


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Jan 2016 às 16:56)

Topê disse:


> Desde de 2006.
> Em 2006 fartou-se de nevar em Mafra com grande acumulação. Nunca me vou esquecer tão cedo desse dia 30/1 de 2006. É que por muito por vezes não seja referenciado fartou-se de nevar durante horas seguidas pelo menos na zona de Mafra e em outras  Alentejo Litoral, Ribatejo,etc.
> Curioso que em 2007 penso que em Fevereiro voltou a cair alguma coisa na zona Oeste.


 
Confirmado e afirmativo.
Em 2006 a neve manteve-se no solo em alguns locais durante dois dias.
Em 2007 voltou a nevar em muitas localidades e a neve em algumas permaneceu até ao dia seguinte, pelo que não nevou tão pouco quanto isso, embora numa área menor.

Para que fique presente e noutros anos do pp no concelho de Mafra , recordo-me de ter nervado na Igreja Nova e na Serra da Malveira, no Concelho de Sintra em Montelavar no concelho de Torres Vedras numas serras onde se encontram torres eolicas perto da autoestrada A-8 

Já no concelho de Sobral de Monte Agraço estes eventos tendem a acontecer talvez com maior frequência em condições propicias em alguns locais também eles propícios para tal.


----------



## Topê (7 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

Snifa disse:


> Primeiras imagens chocantes:
> 
> Antes:
> 
> ...



como é possivel um modelo como o GFS fazer destas...


----------



## jonas (7 Jan 2016 às 17:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> ahahah
> 
> 
> Já se sabe como isto funciona. Porém, como dizem, na próxima pode voltar a colocar o frio novamente.
> ...


Ahh


----------



## jonas (7 Jan 2016 às 17:15)

jonas disse:


> Ahh


Espero que o voltem a por!


----------



## jonas (7 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

david 6 disse:


> infelizmente o gfs já tirou tudo


Mas vao Voltar a por


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2016 às 17:37)

david 6 disse:


> infelizmente o gfs já tirou tudo


Esperança é tudo!


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

O GFS à muito que anda meio desvairado e  a acertar pouco mesmo a poucas horas.  
Começa a ser uma perda de tempo olhar para ele.


----------



## gomas (7 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

boas 
eu tambem penso que o tira e metem sao apenas previsoes nada mais 
agora que vai ser curioso vai ainda mais estes vortices polares cada vez descem mais para
latitudes mais a sul o exemplo da europa de leste 
o resultado é simples faz mais frio a sul do polo norte


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jan 2016 às 21:44)

gomas disse:


> boas
> eu tambem penso que o tira e metem sao apenas previsoes nada mais
> agora que vai ser curioso vai ainda mais estes vortices polares cada vez descem mais para
> latitudes mais a sul o exemplo da europa de leste
> o resultado é simples faz mais frio a sul do polo norte


é mais complicado o vórtice tem um efeito de bloquear sistemas climatéricos o bom tempo desde de Outubro a Dezembro ele bloqueou os sistemas frontais que vinham a portugal e usa mas depende da sua posição pois tambem pode trazer carradas de chuva


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2016 às 23:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Maravilha de diagrama para zona de Bragança:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12 horas depois:






Se isto fosse a América....   
Estavamos a falar de espaços temporais muito grandes... já se sabia que isto podia acontecer... siga a nossa penitência... amanhã mais!


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 00:03)

Eu também gostava de ter uma bela entrada fria e generalizada para os próximos meses, mas preocupa - me ter ouvido ontem a meteorologista Ilda Novo dizer que , até maio, há 90 % de probabilidades da temperatura estar acima da média.


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2016 às 09:52)

Topê disse:


> GFS de novo melhor que o ECM mas desta vez pelos piores motivos, pois preveu melhor a subida da dorsal sobre a PI e a Europa.
> Frio desapareceu todo, a unica consolação é que desaparece praticamente em toda a Europa ocidental e central.




Os Invernos mais frios na Europa Ocidental e Central estão condenados! Que desilusão


----------



## Brito (8 Jan 2016 às 10:17)

Temos de confiar mais nas previsões do IPMA a longo prazo..eles são bem claros do que se vai passar a nível de temperatura média e precipitações


----------



## Topê (8 Jan 2016 às 10:24)

Brito disse:


> Temos de confiar mais nas previsões do IPMA a longo prazo..eles são bem claros do que se vai passar a nível de temperatura média e precipitações




As previsões a longo prazo, seja onde for e feito por quem for, são praticamente um chamado tiro no escuro.Nós bebemos das mesmas fontes que os organismos oficiais que são as previsões sazonais dos modelos e todos nós sabemos como elas falham muitas das vezes.


----------



## Topê (8 Jan 2016 às 10:27)

james disse:


> Eu também gostava de ter uma bela entrada fria e generalizada para os próximos meses, mas preocupa - me ter ouvido ontem a meteorologista Ilda Novo dizer que , até maio, há 90 % de probabilidades da temperatura estar acima da média.




Isso chama-se jogar pelo seguro. mas não deixa de ser arriscado, pois facilmente poderemos ter uma Primavera fria e abaixo da média como acontece muitas das vezes.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 10:30)

Topê disse:


> Isso chama-se jogar pelo seguro. mas não deixa de ser arriscado, pois facilmente poderemos ter uma Primavera fria e abaixo da média como acontece muitas das vezes.



Sim, ou até em maio, já  no final desta previsão.

Lembro - me que em 2005,  em maio, nevou a cotas médias e já a meio do mês.


----------



## Topê (8 Jan 2016 às 10:33)

hurricane disse:


> Os Invernos mais frios na Europa Ocidental e Central estão condenados! Que desilusão



Acho que na Belgica ainda existe alguma réstia de esperança, mas não será nada épico ou incomum.


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2016 às 10:47)

Topê disse:


> Acho que na Belgica ainda existe alguma réstia de esperança, mas não será nada épico ou incomum.



Eles têm andado a retirar frio para os dias mais propícios a neve que seria Quarta, Quinta e Sexta. No final não deve haver nada. O problema da Bélgica é andar sempre no limbo com temperaturas a 2ºC e a chover. Tenho de emigrar ainda mais para Norte e Leste.


----------



## Topê (8 Jan 2016 às 10:53)

hurricane disse:


> Eles têm andado a retirar frio para os dias mais propícios a neve que seria Quarta, Quinta e Sexta. No final não deve haver nada. O problema da Bélgica é andar sempre no limbo com temperaturas a 2ºC e a chover. Tenho de emigrar ainda mais para Norte e Leste.



Ai será de raspão, aqui já será uma miragem.
Já á uns anos que não existe um Inverno muito frio na generalidade da Europa Ocidental, mesmo ai para o Benelux. Mas há Invernos ai nórdicos, ainda não tiveste a sorte de apanhar um Inverno desses.
Os gregos e os turcos que gostam de Invernia devem adorar estes bloqueios na Europa Ocidental:


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

hurricane disse:


> Eles têm andado a retirar frio para os dias mais propícios a neve que seria Quarta, Quinta e Sexta. No final não deve haver nada. O problema da Bélgica é andar sempre no limbo com temperaturas a 2ºC e a chover. Tenho de emigrar ainda mais para Norte e Leste.




Esse é o mesmo problema de toda a Europa Ocidental.   Efeitos " Corrente do Golfo ".  A Bélgica ainda sente os seus efeitos, penso eu.


----------



## Topê (8 Jan 2016 às 11:06)

james disse:


> Esse é o mesmo problema da Europa Ocidental.   Efeitos " Corrente do Golfo ".  A Bélgica ainda sente os seus efeitos, penso eu.



Quem sente mais é o extremo ocidental europeu, é definitivamente a Irlanda, Portugal,Galiza,Oeste das Asturias,, Cornualha,Bretanha francesa.
Outras regiões da Inglaterra, França e mesmo Espanha, muitas das vezes beneficiam destes bloqueios de efeito de esquentador do Atlântico e levam com excelentes entradas frias. 
O Benelux secalhar de 7 em 7 anos, tem um Inverno tipo Nórdico,onde gela tudo, mas está ali na fronteira diremos assim entre massas de ar atlânticas e continentais.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

Exato,  mas também estar na influência da Corrente do Golfo tem outras vantagens.  
Também levamos com as melhores superfícies frontais atlânticas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2016 às 11:13)

Isto vai dar voltas e voltas e no final o costume... AA






Reparem na subida da pressão prevista... e depois já sabem... esteja onde estiver afecta-nos, norte, sul. centro da Europa... não interessa, afecta-nos sempre e da pior maneira.

Saudades do Inverno de 1997!


----------



## Topê (8 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

james disse:


> Exato,  mas também estar na influência da Corrente do Golfo tem outras vantagens.
> Também levamos com as melhores superfícies frontais atlânticas.



sim sem duvida, principalmente a tua região do Litoral Norte e Galiza.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 11:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Isto vai dar voltas e voltas e no final o costume... AA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E o GFS cada vez insiste mais na subida da dorsal. Já se sabe onde isto vai dar mais tarde: nem chuva nem frio. 

Eu ainda estava esperançado numa entrada continental, mas não vejo jeitos.


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2016 às 11:23)

Topê disse:


> Quem sente mais é o extremo ocidental europeu, é definitivamente a Irlanda, Portugal,Galiza,Oeste das Asturias,, Cornualha,Bretanha francesa.
> Outras regiões da Inglaterra, França e mesmo Espanha, muitas das vezes beneficiam destes bloqueios de efeito de esquentador do Atlântico e levam com excelentes entradas frias.
> O Benelux secalhar de 7 em 7 anos, tem um Inverno tipo Nórdico,onde gela tudo, mas está ali na fronteira diremos assim entre massas de ar atlânticas e continentais.



Sim a verdade. A ultima vez que houve muita neve na Bélgica foi no Inverno de 2012/2013. Eu tive a sorte de ir em janeiro de 2013 a Amesterdão e apanhar o maior nevão da minha vida. O ano passado também apanhei um nevão médio na Bélgica mas foi durante a noite e só aproveitei de manhã. Penso que antes disso foi o Inverno de 2009/2010 com o congelamento de Inglaterra que também afetou fortemente a Bélgica.


----------



## Topê (8 Jan 2016 às 11:29)

james disse:


> E o GFS cada vez insiste mais na subida da dorsal. Já se sabe onde isto vai dar mais tarde: nem chuva nem frio.
> 
> Eu ainda estava esperançado numa entrada continental, mas não vejo jeitos.



Pode ser que no final do mês e em Fevereiro venha algo melhor.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

Topê disse:


> Pode ser que no final do mês e em Fevereiro venha algo melhor.


Oxalá...

Valem o que valem mas aqui ficam:


----------



## MarcioRR (9 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

e neve a 500 metros? tenho saudades


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2016 às 10:45)

As previsões automáticas do IPMA são bem fresquinhas...
Oxalá... porque este Inverno ainda não tivemos frio digno desse nome.


----------



## james (11 Jan 2016 às 14:28)

Eu estou muito pouco crente numa entrada fria. 

Mas se viesse era muito bem vinda.  Esta semana dá chuva a semana toda,  a seguir podia vir uma entrada continental e depois vinha mais chuva. 

Não pedia mais.


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 18:29)

Porque é que se continua a ter que esperar até às 17h UTC para o RGB eview estar disponível para os Açores?


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2016 às 19:38)

Orion disse:


> Porque é que se continua a ter que esperar até às 17h UTC para o RGB eview estar disponível para os Açores?


cenas dos satélites


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2016 às 14:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Primeiras chuvas já ajudaram a repor reservas de água na lezíria ribatejana*
> Inundações são vistas com agrado pelos agricultores da Golegã.
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...a-leziria-ribatejana/56963ded0cf29f14c410c8d1
> ...


Trago isto para aqui, só para não me baterem 

E agora pergunto eu, esses mesmo agricultores esquecem-se que os metros de terra de que falam são do rio? É que eu acho piada, sem ter piada nenhuma, que as pessoas digam _ai inundou não sei o quê, ai fiquei sem a minha horta, ai que desgraça tão grande_ ou coisas do género, quando se esquecem que aquilo porque reclamam, a bem dizer não é deles. A zona onde estão instalados, pertence a um rio e as pessoas esquecem-se de respeitar isso. Pronto, basicamente as pessoas reclamam que o mar, os rios, as chuvas, etc. lhes estragam e tiram coisas, verdade seja dita, a humanidade coloca-se a jeito, não é? Se roubam à natureza, ela mais cedo ou mais tarde vai buscar.

Agora, se é uma grande perda? É sim senhor. Mas não seria já de esperar? Eu que nem sequer sou do Norte, de tanto ouvir falar em chuva torrencial e neve por todo o lado, já sabia que isto ia-se dar, como é que aqueles que são de lá, não se apercebem? Ahhh e ainda para mais aqueles que moram ao pé de rios que já vêm de bem longe, espero bem que não contem apenas com aquilo que acontece em Portugal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2016 às 15:13)

vamm disse:


> Trago isto para aqui, só para não me baterem
> 
> E agora pergunto eu, esses mesmo agricultores esquecem-se que os metros de terra de que falam são do rio? É que eu acho piada, sem ter piada nenhuma, que as pessoas digam _ai inundou não sei o quê, ai fiquei sem a minha horta, ai que desgraça tão grande_ ou coisas do género, quando se esquecem que aquilo porque reclamam, a bem dizer não é deles. A zona onde estão instalados, pertence a um rio e as pessoas esquecem-se de respeitar isso. Pronto, basicamente as pessoas reclamam que o mar, os rios, as chuvas, etc. lhes estragam e tiram coisas, verdade seja dita, a humanidade coloca-se a jeito, não é? Se roubam à natureza, ela mais cedo ou mais tarde vai buscar.
> 
> Agora, se é uma grande perda? É sim senhor. Mas não seria já de esperar? Eu que nem sequer sou do Norte, de tanto ouvir falar em chuva torrencial e neve por todo o lado, já sabia que isto ia-se dar, como é que aqueles que são de lá, não se apercebem? Ahhh e ainda para mais aqueles que moram ao pé de rios que já vêm de bem longe, espero bem que não contem apenas com aquilo que acontece em Portugal.



É bem verdade isso tudo o que dizes, é como o nosso governo andar a gastar milhares de euros em reposições de areias nas praias, para o serviço durar poucos meses de verão.
A praia de São Pedro de Maceda, em Ovar, já perdeu uma boa parte do seu areal.
Tudo o que é da natureza, a ela volta, seja mais cedo ou mais tarde.


----------



## Topê (14 Jan 2016 às 09:40)

Modelos a recuarem no frio a médio prazo, isto está tão bom, tão bom que se esta previsão se manter teremos um anticiclone vigoroso, e uma especie de inicio de Primavera lá para dia 23,24 de Janeiro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

criz0r disse:


> Tanto o GFS e o ECMWF continuam a insistir na tendência de estabilidade a médio e longo prazo sem fim á vista, o GFS até vai mais longe e coloca um poderoso anticiclone de 1044hpa sobre a PI. Penso que a nível de frio só mesmo para o fim de semana porque de resto não estou a vislumbrar nada de especial. Mas isto a 235h nem vale a pena discutir o assunto, fica a curiosidade.



Também estive a consultar os modelos e sinceramente estranho tanta estabilidade com uma tempestade extratropical em plena evolução no Atlântico...


----------



## Topê (14 Jan 2016 às 12:12)

criz0r disse:


> Tanto o GFS e o ECMWF continuam a insistir na tendência de estabilidade a médio e longo prazo sem fim á vista, o GFS até vai mais longe e coloca um poderoso anticiclone de 1044hpa sobre a PI. Penso que a nível de frio só mesmo para o fim de semana porque de resto não estou a vislumbrar nada de especial. Mas isto a 235h nem vale a pena discutir o assunto, fica a curiosidade.




Se isto se confirmar teremos uma Primavera antecipada. O inverno de 3 semanas  foi fixolas


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Topê disse:


> Se isto se confirmar teremos uma Primavera antecipada. O inverno de 3 semanas  foi fixolas


Para alguns o inverno nem chegou a começar como no baixo Alentejo e Algarve por exemplo


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2016 às 12:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para alguns o inverno nem chegou a começar como no baixo Alentejo e Algarve por exemplo


Provavelmente para o Algarve, porque aqui na minha zona houve chuva desde o Natal, aquele vento do demo, choveu bem até há 2/3 dias atrás (a prova disso é que ainda está tudo alagado) e tem feito frio. Pelo menos acho que o inverno chegou cá, um bocadinho, mas chegou


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

Vá pessoal tenham calma, falta mais de 2 meses ainda para terminar o Inverno, ainda nem fez 1 mês e já estão a dar o mesmo como acabado. Nem vale a pena ligarem a modelos a longo prazo, a experiência diz-nos que a fiabilidade é de 3 dias. Por isso chill  .


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2016 às 13:29)

criz0r disse:


> Tanto o GFS e o ECMWF continuam a insistir na tendência de estabilidade a médio e longo prazo sem fim á vista, o GFS até vai mais longe e coloca um poderoso anticiclone de 1044hpa sobre a PI. Penso que a nível de frio só mesmo para o fim de semana porque de resto não estou a vislumbrar nada de especial. Mas isto a 235h nem vale a pena discutir o assunto, fica a curiosidade.



É verdade vizinho, parece que à excepção das mínimas no fim-de-semana, não é desta que o frio terá vindo para ficar.

Embora seja ainda muito cedo, como é óbvio, pergunto-me como será a Primavera se esta tendência se mantiver até Março...


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Qual é que foi o meteolouco responsável por esta coisa linda?


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Jan 2016 às 14:57)

Mas a que horas é que começa mesmo o Inverno?


----------



## Topê (14 Jan 2016 às 15:10)

Microburst disse:


> É verdade vizinho, parece que à excepção das mínimas no fim-de-semana, não é desta que o frio terá vindo para ficar.
> 
> Embora seja ainda muito cedo, como é óbvio, pergunto-me como será a Primavera se esta tendência se mantiver até Março...



O que tenho verificado, e se entrarmos no dominio da advinhação e palpites, é caso o anticiclone se instale novamente imaginemos durante Fevereiro, em pleno Inverno é que depois lá para Abril,Maio venha ai períodos de grande instabilidade atmosférica. 
Vamos esperar para ver mas que o que se nos modelos não é nada animador, lá isso não é.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

StormyAlentejo disse:


> Mas a que horas é que começa mesmo o Inverno?


Em relação a temperaturas começa já neste fim de semana. Agora, as chuvas é que está complicado. As altas pressões vão desfilar pela península ibérica durante um bom tempo.


----------



## manelmeteo (14 Jan 2016 às 15:25)

Cada vez gosto menos do inverno, porque cada vez mais se parecem com a primavera, cada vez chove menos e cada vez há menos frio, depois não é em Maio nem em Junho que vai chover alguma coisa se não cair nada nestes meses e ultimamente  cada vez que chove é só chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
São Pedro de alguns anos para cá faz como alguns animais hiberna no inverno


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 15:38)

manelmeteo disse:


> Cada vez gosto menos do inverno, porque cada vez mais se parecem com a primavera, cada vez chove menos e cada vez há menos frio, depois não é em Maio nem em Junho que vai chover alguma coisa se não cair nada nestes meses e ultimamente  cada vez que chove é só chuva fraca ou chuvisco.
> São Pedro de alguns anos para cá faz como alguns animais hiberna no inverno


Chuva fraca ou chuviscos? Já houve pelo menos um episódio de chuva intensa por todo o país desde o início do ano...
Estremoz, por exemplo, já tem um belo acumulado.


----------



## manelmeteo (14 Jan 2016 às 15:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Chuva fraca ou chuviscos? Já houve pelo menos um episódio de chuva intensa por todo o país desde o início do ano...
> Estremoz, por exemplo, já tem um belo acumulado.


Que me interessa Estremoz? eu não vivo em Estremoz vivo na Vidigueira por vezes vou a Portalegre mas vivo na Vidigueira


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 15:56)

manelmeteo disse:


> Que me interessa Estremoz? eu não vivo em Estremoz vivo na Vidigueira por vezes vou a Portalegre mas vivo na Vidigueira


Tanto faz! Todo o alentejo foi bem regado! Agora não digas que foi só uns chuviscos.
45,7mm acumulados em Vila de Frades, que é relativamente perto da Vidigueira, desde dia 1 Janeiro. Como é que uns chuviscos ou chuva fraca, como dizes, podem acumular tanto?
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...IVILADEF2#history/s20160102/e20160114/mcustom


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Jan 2016 às 15:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tanto faz! Todo o alentejo foi bem regado! Agora não digas que foi só uns chuviscos.
> 45,7mm acumulados em Vila de Frades, que é relativamente perto da Vidigueira, desde dia 1 Janeiro. Como é que uns chuviscos ou chuva fraca, como dizes, podem acumular tanto?
> http://www.wunderground.com/persona...IVILADEF2#history/s20160102/e20160114/mcustom



Até compreendo o ponto de vista do @manelmeteo porque os terrenos estão demasiado secos e não se vê barrancos a correr como nos outros anos...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 16:03)

StormyAlentejo disse:


> Até compreendo o ponto de vista do @manelmeteo porque os terrenos estão demasiado secos e não se vê barrancos a correr como nos outros anos...


Mas isso não quer dizer que não tenha chovido nada, nestes últimos dias, como ele afirma.


----------



## manelmeteo (14 Jan 2016 às 16:09)

Não vale a pena perder o meu tempo com gente ignorante, basta ir ver por exemplo os meses de Novembro e Dezembro já nem falo dos outros para traz e Janeiro em termos de precipitação pelo que vejo nos modelos deve estar feito esses 45mm que tu dizes são a média de um mês de Maio e pelo que fui observando por aqui não choveram 45mm desde o inicio do ano.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 16:16)

manelmeteo disse:


> Não vale a pena perder o meu tempo com gente ignorante, basta ir ver por exemplo os meses de Novembro e Dezembro já nem falo dos outros para traz e Janeiro em termos de precipitação pelo que vejo nos modelos deve estar feito esses 45mm que tu dizes são a média de um mês de Maio e pelo que fui observando por aqui não choveram 45mm desde o inicio do ano.


Estás a mudar constantemente de argumento! Afirmas que choveu fraco e eu só quis comprovar que foi mais que isso. É melhor acabar por aqui a discussão porque já vi que não vale a pena, já que começaste a insultar.


----------



## Microburst (14 Jan 2016 às 16:35)

Topê disse:


> O que tenho verificado, e se entrarmos no dominio da advinhação e palpites, é caso o anticiclone se instale novamente imaginemos durante Fevereiro, em pleno Inverno é que depois lá para Abril,Maio venha ai períodos de grande instabilidade atmosférica.



Exacto, é precisamente a isso que me queria referir. Possuindo a atmosfera mecanismos de compensação, todo este tempo mais ameno vai traduzir-se certamente em mais energia do que é normal podendo ocasionar uma Primavera bastante instável e problemática.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

Microburst disse:


> Exacto, é precisamente a isso que me queria referir. Possuindo a atmosfera mecanismos de compensação, todo este tempo mais ameno vai traduzir-se certamente em mais energia do que é normal podendo ocasionar uma Primavera bastante instável e problemática.



O que é bom para os caçadores!!


----------



## Topê (14 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

Torna-se penoso olhar para os modelos e ver geopotencias daquelas mesmo em cima de nós. Se concretizar vamos ter temperaturas quase de Primavera em finais de Janeiro. Parece que vai voltar o todo poderoso anticiclone.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2016 às 19:52)

Enquanto estivermos também com a influencia do El Niño as temperaturas serão sempre acima da média, alias o ipma também assim o diz, pelo que dá a entender é que este inverno no geral não será muito frio.
Apenas uma opinião pessoal: acho que a primavera terá boas tempestades com trovoadas


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

@manelmeteo compreendo perfeitamente a tua frustação, o deserto abaixo do Tejo não tem recebido muita água, verdade seja dita e já a disse aqui muitas vezes, nós não precisamos de muita água, nem de ribeiros a correr cheios dela, precisamos que chova, como choveu na primeira de Janeiro. Podem ser _chuviscos_, mas se forem persistentes como foram, a terra consegue absorver e é isso que mais importa. Não sei como é que está a tua zona, mas na minha os campos estão encharcados e não chovia há 3 dias. Há ribeiros a correr, há erva verde a crescer com bastante força... e muito sinceramente o cenário melhorou bastante.
Agora, birras porque foram _chuviscos_? As pessoas não querem as chuvadas que o Norte apanhou e que o Algarve levou num dia, querem água, sim senhor, mas tem de ser moderada, porque no estado em que os terrenos estão, se vier toda de uma vez, não fica lá nenhuma para contar a história.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2016 às 21:24)

Isto anda tão monótono que só animava com um furacão.  Quem me dera um dia ver um furacao cat.1 por estas bandas. Gosto de fenómenos extremos, sempre assisti a ele e cada vez são mais raros. Não fosse o 1 de Novembro, isto estava mais monótono que o deserto do Sahara, pelo menos, por lá ainda existem tempestades nem que seja de areia, agora tempestades por aqui nem vê-las. Ai Alex, porque só sabes ires para os Açores e nunca vens para cá.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isto anda tão monótono que só animava com um furacão.  Quem me dera um dia ver um furacao cat.1 por estas bandas. Gosto de fenómenos extremos, sempre assisti a ele e cada vez são mais raros. Não fosse o 1 de Novembro, isto estava mais monótono que o deserto do Sahara, pelo menos, por lá ainda existem tempestades nem que seja de areia, agora tempestades por aqui nem vê-las. Ai Alex, porque só sabes ires para os Açores e nunca vens para cá.


Para os Açores o Alex e para portugal podia vir a " Alexandra"


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2016 às 21:45)

vamm disse:


> @manelmeteo compreendo perfeitamente a tua frustação, o deserto abaixo do Tejo não tem recebido muita água, verdade seja dita e já a disse aqui muitas vezes, nós não precisamos de muita água, nem de ribeiros a correr cheios dela, precisamos que chova, como choveu na primeira de Janeiro. Podem ser _chuviscos_, mas se forem persistentes como foram, a terra consegue absorver e é isso que mais importa. Não sei como é que está a tua zona, mas na minha os campos estão encharcados e não chovia há 3 dias. Há ribeiros a correr, há erva verde a crescer com bastante força... e muito sinceramente o cenário melhorou bastante.
> Agora, birras porque foram _chuviscos_? As pessoas não querem as chuvadas que o Norte apanhou e que o Algarve levou num dia, querem água, sim senhor, mas tem de ser moderada, porque no estado em que os terrenos estão, se vier toda de uma vez, não fica lá nenhuma para contar a história.


Tens toda a razão na questão dos terrenos que absorvem bem a agua , mas eu também te digo que não tenho paciência para aqueles dias de chuvisco prefiro que haja um dia de muita chuva ou até sol do que levar uma semana de chuviscos/ chuva fraca mas claro as enxurradas não são boas para os terrenos, mas eu gosto


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 23:04)

Sinceramente não percebo! Choveu bem no Alentejo! Pelo que vejo por aqui, alguns ribeiros já correm bem. Se compararem uma imagem de satélite da metade sul do país em Novembro e uma deste mês, irão notar perfeitamente as diferenças. O alentejo já está bem verdinho! Não percebo é o porquê de reclamarem tanto depois da chuva, que até foi razoável, que caiu. Ficam chateados porque nunca há chuva e depois quando ela vem, ficam chateados porque "é pouca". O clima do alentejo nunca vai ser igual ao do norte do país. Acho que alguns têm mesmo que perceber e lidar com isto, querendo ou não. Se não gostam do clima alentejano mudem-se para o norte do país. Agora, reclamarem sempre, assim não dá! Desculpem o desabafo, mas tinha que transmitir o que penso! Eu próprio também reclamava imenso, principalmente no verão, mas aprendi a gostar e de aproveitar o tempo da melhor maneira, sendo monótono ou não. Paz!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sinceramente não percebo! Choveu bem no Alentejo! Pelo que vejo por aqui, alguns ribeiros já correm bem. Se compararem uma imagem de satélite da metade sul do país em Novembro e uma deste mês, irão notar perfeitamente as diferenças. O alentejo já está bem verdinho! Não percebo é o porquê de reclamarem tanto depois da chuva, que até foi razoável, que caiu. Ficam chateados porque nunca há chuva e depois quando ela vem, ficam chateados porque "é pouca". O clima do alentejo nunca vai ser igual ao do norte do país. Acho que alguns têm mesmo que perceber e lidar com isto, querendo ou não. Se não gostam do clima alentejano mudem-se para o norte do país. Agora, reclamarem sempre, assim não dá! Desculpem o desabafo, mas tinha que transmitir o que penso! Eu próprio também reclamava imenso, principalmente no verão, mas aprendi a gostar e de aproveitar o tempo da melhor maneira, sendo monótono ou não. Paz!


Bem, é verdade, tem chovido bem por aqui, está tudo a correr,  e tudo bem verde, a chuva que aqui caiu comparada à que caiu no norte foi pouca mas foi suficiente para normalizar as coisas por aqui, estava tudo como se fosse finais de primavera,  tudo seco praticamente, apenas posso falar da minha zona pois daqui para baixo não sei com estão as coisas, gostava que estivesse tudo igual mas pronto, talvez o porque de reclamar seja de ver que a chuva é mal distribuida...eu tambem reclamava por isso mas aprendi que é assim o nosso clima e nada podemos fazer para o mudar, gosto do clima do Alentejo,  e mesmo se não gostasse claro que não me iria mudar para o norte só por chover mais...
Podes ser errado o que disse mas É apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2016 às 00:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, é verdade, tem chovido bem por aqui, está tudo a correr,  e tudo bem verde, a chuva que aqui caiu comparada à que caiu no norte foi pouca mas foi suficiente para normalizar as coisas por aqui, estava tudo como se fosse finais de primavera,  tudo seco praticamente, apenas posso falar da minha zona pois daqui para baixo não sei com estão as coisas, gostava que estivesse tudo igual mas pronto, talvez o porque de reclamar seja de ver que a chuva é mal distribuida...eu tambem reclamava por isso mas aprendi que é assim o nosso clima e nada podemos fazer para o mudar, gosto do clima do Alentejo,  e mesmo se não gostasse claro que não me iria mudar para o norte só por chover mais...
> Podes ser errado o que disse mas É apenas a minha opinião.


O rapaz com quem estava a discutir, relatava que só chuviscou ou choveu fraco aonde ele vive, mas a estação mais próxima dele marcava já uns magníficos 45,7mm de precipitação acumulada, desde o início do ano (até acumulou mais que algumas estações lisboetas). Não sei qual é o conceito, dele, de chuvisco mas enfim, é óbvio que choveu com mais intensidade na região dele. Parece que nunca está contente com o que chove. Pode estar a chover hambúrgueres que ele vai querer mais e mais. Não quero prolongar-me mais nisto. Aproveitem a chuva que têm, sem reclamar e comparar com o penico que é o norte do país.


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2016 às 11:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tens toda a razão na questão dos terrenos que absorvem bem a agua , mas eu também te digo que não tenho paciência para aqueles dias de chuvisco prefiro que haja um dia de muita chuva ou até sol do que levar uma semana de chuviscos/ chuva fraca mas claro as enxurradas não são boas para os terrenos, mas eu gosto



Isso já é uma questão de gostos 
Esses dias só gosto quando saio de casa, porque fico no quentinho, mas quando saio é uma chatice. Mesmo assim, são os melhores dias para a natureza.


----------



## james (15 Jan 2016 às 14:08)

Após o verão / Primavera em que o AA reinou quase até ao Natal, lá tivemos direito a duas semanas de inverno e, ao que tudo indica,  lá vamos ter mais dois meses de AA e uma Primavera antecipada,  provavelmente. Com um bocado de sorte,  pode ser que tenhamos mais 4 ou 5 dias de animação lá para Abril. 


P. S.  Não estou a queixar - me, de modo algum, até porque esta água foi boa para repôr os níveis dos lençóis freáticos e sei que há regiões a Sul que ainda estão longe de ter caído a água suficiente, mesmo tendo em conta os parâmetros locais. 

P.S.  Digam o que disser e seja culpa do aquecimento global, Do El nino, seja lá do que for, mas aqui na região do Litoral Norte,  meses de AA,  duas semanas de chuva a potes e AA poderoso novamente não é próprio do clima desta região. Eu sou do tempo ( e não sou assim tão velho)  em que os invernos por aqui,  eram chuvosos, a água não caia toda de uma vez mas faseada e ao longo de meses.  E quado aparecia um AA,  não ficava 2 ou 3 meses e estava frio, com geadas, não estas temperaturas de Primavera.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

2 meses de AA? animação lá para Abril? discordo totalmente, até poderá acontecer isso nunca se sabe, mas o que a meteorologia me ensinou é que é uma ciência imprevisível, sim vamos ter uma semana mais morta em principio mas dizer que os próximos 2 meses vão ser mortos também? ... às vezes até num espaço de 48h a previsão muda, quanto mais em previsões de 2 meses... 


PS: espero que estejas enganado porque mais 2 meses de seca dava me uma coisa má


----------



## james (15 Jan 2016 às 14:23)

david 6 disse:


> 2 meses de AA? animação lá para Abril? discordo totalmente, até poderá acontecer isso nunca se sabe, mas o que a meteorologia me ensinou é que é uma ciência imprevisível, sim vamos ter uma semana mais morta em principio mas dizer que os próximos 2 meses vão ser mortos também? ... às vezes até num espaço de 48h a previsão muda, quanto mais em previsões de 2 meses...
> 
> 
> PS: espero que estejas enganado porque mais 2 meses de seca dava me uma coisa má




Calma,  que eu não estou a basear - me em nenhum modelo nem a tentar adivinhar.  Apenas foi um desabafo, porque estou no tópico seguimento livre. 

Agora, espero enganar - me, mas pessoalmente temo um período prolongado de AA atípico ( nem chuva nem frio) .  Claro que algumas regiões poderão ver alguma chuva,  mas nada de relevante. 

Espero enganar - me sinceramente. Pois gosto é de tempo instável.  Mas vendo o historial  dos últimos 14 meses, previsão sazonal, etc., temo sim esse caminho.


----------



## Topê (15 Jan 2016 às 14:40)

david 6 disse:


> 2 meses de AA? animação lá para Abril? discordo totalmente, até poderá acontecer isso nunca se sabe, mas o que a meteorologia me ensinou é que é uma ciência imprevisível, sim vamos ter uma semana mais morta em principio mas dizer que os próximos 2 meses vão ser mortos também? ... às vezes até num espaço de 48h a previsão muda, quanto mais em previsões de 2 meses...
> 
> 
> PS: espero que estejas enganado porque mais 2 meses de seca dava me uma coisa má



Já utilizei esse raciocínio que é de facto coerente e válido. 
Mas actualmente já estou num registo de cepticismo sempre que vejo um anticiclone a entrar como está ameaçar entrar a partir das 162h e que íra seguramente surgir, actualmente até tremo e temo logicamente o pior que tem sido o comum nestes últimos 2 anos ele aparece e fica durante imenso tempo. Este Inverno foi uma desilusão a partir da 2ª quinzena de Fevereiro já não acredito em grandes invernias.


----------



## Topê (15 Jan 2016 às 14:45)

james disse:


> Após o verão / Primavera em que o AA reinou quase até ao Natal, lá tivemos direito a duas semanas de inverno e, ao que tudo indica,  lá vamos ter mais dois meses de AA e uma Primavera antecipada,  provavelmente. Com um bocado de sorte,  pode ser que tenhamos mais 4 ou 5 dias de animação lá para Abril.
> 
> 
> P. S.  Não estou a queixar - me, de modo algum, até porque esta água foi boa para repôr os níveis dos lençóis freáticos e sei que há regiões a Sul que ainda estão longe de ter caído a água suficiente, mesmo tendo em conta os parâmetros locais.
> ...




James concordo em tudo o que referes, apenas á um aspecto que o discurso institucional do aquecimento global utiliza, de que existem fenómenos de chuvadas torrenciais. Nada disso o Norte teve como habitual muitos dias de chuva seguidos, não são chuvas torrenciais, ou de fenómeno convectivo ou disperso, nada disso é o padrão de superfícies frontais atlânticas do Litoral Norte, que é o normal no Inverno no Litoral Norte.


----------



## james (15 Jan 2016 às 14:51)

Topê disse:


> James concordo em tudo o que referes, apenas á um aspecto que o discurso institucional do aquecimento global utiliza, de que existem fenómenos de chuvadas torrenciais. Nada disso o Norte teve como habitual muitos dias de chuva seguidos, não são chuvas torrenciais, ou de fenómeno convectivo ou disperso, nada disso é o padrão de superfícies frontais atlânticas do Litoral Norte, que é o normal no Inverno no Litoral Norte.




Concordo com o que dizes.  Mas o que eu queria dizer era que esse padrão prolongava - se durante meses,  alguns períodos de chuvas intensas e outros com alguma chuva.  Mas era um padrão estável e duradouro, com alguns pequenos períodos de sol pelo meio. 

Mas, e já não é de agora,  nos últimos anos, o AA começa a ser dominante e ocorrem alguns períodos de chuva concentrada.  A precipitacao até se pode aproximar dos valores totais, mas o clima torna - se muito mais chato, com longos períodos de tédio e de monotonia.


----------



## Topê (15 Jan 2016 às 14:55)

james disse:


> Concordo com o que dizes.  Mas o que eu queria dizer era que esse padrão prolongava - se durante meses,  alguns períodos de chuvas intensas e outros com alguma chuva.  Mas era um padrão estável e duradouro, com alguns pequenos períodos de sol pelo meio.
> 
> Mas, e já não é de agora,  nos últimos anos, o AA começa a ser dominante e ocorrem alguns períodos de chuva concentrada.  A precipitacao até se pode aproximar dos valores totais, mas o clima torna - se muito mais chato, com longos períodos de tédio e de monotonia.




exactamente, o que tivemos nestas ultimas 2,3 semanas foi apenas uma normalização do padrão e não um desvio do padrão, como por vezes a comunicação social e alguns comentadores apresentam e dão a entender.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Jan 2016 às 15:20)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/ciencias...u-resultado-de-alteracoes-climaticast_n888438


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Jan 2016 às 16:20)

http://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/2016-01-15-Cuidado-baralharam-o-clima


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2016 às 17:46)

james disse:


> Calma,  que eu não estou a basear - me em nenhum modelo nem a tentar adivinhar.  Apenas foi um desabafo, porque estou no tópico seguimento livre.
> 
> Agora, espero enganar - me, mas pessoalmente temo um período prolongado de AA atípico ( nem chuva nem frio) .  Claro que algumas regiões poderão ver alguma chuva,  mas nada de relevante.
> 
> Espero enganar - me sinceramente. Pois gosto é de tempo instável.  Mas vendo o historial  dos últimos 14 meses, previsão sazonal, etc., temo sim esse caminho.



e numa saida do gfs tudo mudou esta semana


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2016 às 09:05)

Se estão a espera de um inverno com neve a cotas baixas bem podemos esperar mais 10 anos o tempo no nosso país  está a mudar e de que maneira.


----------



## james (17 Jan 2016 às 10:37)

O nosso clima nunca teve neve a cotas baixas todos os anos.  O normal  é  a sua ocorrência com intervalos de vários anos.

Com uma exceção, que  foi o anormal período dos anos 30 / 50,  em que furacões percorriam o Atlântico e chegavam à Europa no inverno,  o Algarve cobria - se de neve a cota zero e havia secas que duravam anos.

Além do mais, do que tenho visto , nos últimos tempos, seja lá qual for a razão, vejo todo o Hemisfério Norte em mudança, não só o nosso país.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2016 às 22:39)

Esta imagem está monumental. Hoje no Estádio da Choupana, Madeira:


----------



## james (21 Jan 2016 às 09:58)

Ultimamente, tenho ouvido falar por aqui de entradas frias para aqui, para ali e para acolá. O que eu vejo é  tendência para temperaturas( máximas e mínimas)  bem acima da média para a época para os próximos tempos. 

E a Primavera a dar sinais de querer já entrar no final de Janeiro ( eu já tenho árvores a florir, por isso a Primavera deve estar para chegar),  apesar de este inverno estar a ser uma pálida amostra.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 10:03)

Tenho visto nespereiras carregadas de nêsperas quase comestíveis, estranho inverno este.


----------



## Topê (21 Jan 2016 às 10:12)

Este Inverno tem sido um autêntico flop nem tenho muitos adjectivos para descrever a desilusão que tem sido. A questão é que é já o 2º Inverno seguido extremamente desinteressante que assistimos, esperemos que estas amostras de Inverno, sejam compensados no futuro.


----------



## Topê (21 Jan 2016 às 10:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho visto nespereiras carregadas de nêsperas quase comestíveis, estranho inverno este.



Com temperaturas estabilizadas que não descem dos 12º,13º graus tudo é possivel.


----------



## vamm (22 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho visto nespereiras carregadas de nêsperas quase comestíveis, estranho inverno este.


Vou ter de concordar e carregadas é pouco para aquilo que vi hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2016 às 20:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho visto nespereiras carregadas de nêsperas quase comestíveis, estranho inverno este.



Sim é verdade esta ano por aqui as nespereiras estão bem carregadas, também se deveu pelo facto de não ter chovida na sua floração.
Ainda a semana passada comentei com o meu pai, que elas tinham mais frutos do que folhas.
Mas creio que a maturação dos frutos não deve de ocorrer antes de finais de Abril/princípios de Maio, pelo menos costuma ser assim todos os anos.
As minhas nêsperas estão do tamanho de uma moeda de 1 cêntimo.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2016 às 21:16)

Já que falamos de fruta, hoje vi uma macieira já cheia de maçãs a "engordar". Não é de admirar pois no início de Dezembro estava em flor...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2016 às 21:21)

Se no ano passado foi um inverno seco mas frio, este ano é totalmente o oposto, inverno húmido e temperaturas muito acima do normal...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2016 às 21:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Já que falamos de fruta, hoje vi uma macieira já cheia de maçãs a "engordar". Não é de admirar pois no início de Dezembro estava em flor...



Por falar em macieiras as minhas bravo de esmolfe ainda estão cheias de folhas, e conta-se pelos dedos as que estão amarelas.
Elas normalmente com os Invernos frios como os anteriores costumam perder as folhas todas até Fevereiro, mas acho que este ano vai ser complicado elas perderem as folhas, pelo andamento do frio.

Vejam o mapa das horas de frio, desde o dia 1/10/15 até 21/01/16

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/agrometeorologia/fruta/


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jan 2016 às 22:00)

Vendo as previsões do ipma para o fim-de-semana, as esplanadas vão estar cheias e até se pode dar um mergulho, alguns locais a passarem dos 20ºc.


----------



## james (22 Jan 2016 às 23:50)

Em minha casa, tenho algumas árvores a florir, algo que nunca vi tão cedo em Janeiro.

Este inverno, frio a sério esteve no passado fim de semana e mais 3 ou 4 dias e terminou por aí.

Este inverno também se verificaram algumas entradas de Norte, que apenas se sentia uma aragem fresca.  Perfeitamente anormal, pois em Dezembro ou Janeiro, estas entradas normalmente são gélidas. 

Vendo as previsões do IPMA a médio e longo prazo e as previsões mais próximas do GFS, este inverno está praticamente feito no que toca a verdadeiras entradas  frias ( a não ser que haja uma grande surpresa, mas acho improvável) .

A minha esperança é que possa ocorrer uma (s) entrada ( s) fria(s) tardia( s) lá para Abril/ maio ,  que muitas vezes acontece e que surgem como uma espécie de compensação.  E por vezes até são bem interessantes.

No entanto, não tenho assim tanta esperança.  O clima, nos últimos tempos, anda tão descaracterizado, que às vezes tenho a sensação que estamos a tropicalizar - nos.


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Jan 2016 às 10:14)

Spoiler: Nao sei



Boas nao sei onde meter isto se estiver errado movam sff




O que tem a dizer sobre o clima em Barcelona de Marco a Junho?


----------



## Topê (23 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

james disse:


> Em minha casa, tenho algumas árvores a florir, algo que nunca vi tão cedo em Janeiro.
> 
> Este inverno, frio a sério esteve no passado fim de semana e mais 3 ou 4 dias e terminou por aí.
> 
> ...



James isto é geral, os processos de modificação meteorológica demoram décadas, seculos, não são visíveis em 2,3 Invernos amenos, ou mesmo sequer numa norma climática . O clima português não está a tropicalizar-se seria preciso a temperatura media anual subir 4º,5º graus centigrados num curto espaço de tempo para isso acontecer e isso nem Hollywood tem coragem de fazer . Vamos ver o que nos vai reservar a Primavera e o Verão, e o que virá ai..


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jan 2016 às 11:18)

Poderá amanhã haver trovoadas no território? o GFS tem bons valores de cape para amanhã, sei que o cape não é tudo mas...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2016 às 14:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Poderá amanhã haver trovoadas no território? o GFS tem bons valores de cape para amanhã, sei que o cape não é tudo mas...


Poderá haver trovoada mas no litoral a probabilidade é maior. Claro que pode haver trovoada mais para o interior.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2016 às 14:08)

O ecmwf mete  trovoada aqui para o litoral, vamos ver.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jan 2016 às 14:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Poderá haver trovoada mas no litoral a probabilidade é maior. Claro que pode haver trovoada mais para o interior.


Pois, o GFS também prevê a possibilidade de trovoada no interior, embora também ache que no litoral será mais provável mas era bom


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

só cape não chega se os restantes parâmetros não ajudarem


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jan 2016 às 19:16)

camrov8 disse:


> só cape não chega se os restantes parâmetros não ajudarem


Foi isso que já mencionei


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

Os modelos estão que dão pena...
Nada de novo... e falando para os amantes do frio e da neve Janeiro está perdido... Fevereiro promete seguir-lhe o exemplo... os dias já cresceram bastante as hipóteses vão se anulando... a realidade é esta.

Norte:






[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sul:


----------



## james (25 Jan 2016 às 20:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Os modelos estão que dão pena...
> Nada de novo... e falando para os amantes do frio e da neve Janeiro está perdido... Fevereiro promete seguir-lhe o exemplo... os dias já cresceram bastante as hipóteses vão se anulando... a realidade é esta.
> 
> Norte:
> ...




E vamos ver se lá para final de Fevereiro não teremos já mesmo tempo de praia...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2016 às 20:21)

Só espero é que não aconteça o mesmo do ano passado, muito calor logo a partir de Maio...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2016 às 22:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só espero é que não aconteça o mesmo do ano passado, muito calor logo a partir de Maio...



Nah, começou logo a fazer muito calor desde Dezembro. Se formos ver as médias, Dezembro foi um mês tórrido, se levarmos em pleno Verão, com uma anomalia idêntica à do mês de Dezembro vai dar para assar frangos na estrada.


----------



## Topê (27 Jan 2016 às 09:46)

Já vi a coisa pior a médio e longo prazo,os modelos parecem que não querem anunciar uma Primavera precoce ou antecipada, também já não peço muito, apenas tempo instável e temperaturas abaixo da barreira dos 20º graus, e parece que a médio e longo prazo de acordo com as previsões dos modelos podemos ter um cenário condicente com esta altura do ano, mas não é de descartar que possa vir ai algo bem interessante o ECM está a bater nessa tecla já á 3 runs seguidas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jan 2016 às 10:16)

Topê disse:


> Já vi a coisa pior a médio e longo prazo,os modelos parecem que não querem anunciar uma Primavera precoce ou antecipada, também já não peço muito, apenas tempo instável e temperaturas abaixo da barreira dos 20º graus, e parece que a médio e longo prazo de acordo com as previsões dos modelos podemos ter um cenário condicente com esta altura do ano, mas não é de descartar que possa vir ai algo bem interessante o ECM está a bater nessa tecla já á 3 runs seguidas.



@Topê, sou da mesma opinião, pois as mudanças das últimas runs e as previsões a médio/longo prazo seguem no sentido da alteração do tempo para mais frio, por alturas do Carnaval.


----------



## Topê (27 Jan 2016 às 12:26)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Topê, sou da mesma opinião, pois as mudanças das últimas runs e as previsões a médio/longo prazo seguem no sentido da alteração do tempo para mais frio, por alturas do Carnaval.



Se bem que após as 180h, já começam haver divergências entre o GFS e o ECM, o GFS aposta na manutenção da estabilidade, o ECM vê uma superfície frontal fria a entrar por o NW até ao Oeste da Península, vamos ver que é mais assertivo.


----------



## Topê (29 Jan 2016 às 09:24)

Mais vale tarde que nunca é bom olharmos para os modelos e vermos temperaturas normais, e com uma depressão de NW em perspectiva.
O grau de exigência está tão baixo, que só peço mesmo isso, temperaturas normais e alguma precipitação, que diga-se em abono da verdade tem chovido sempre alguma coisita aqui por Lisboa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jan 2016 às 09:57)

Não acredito minimamente nessas previsões de um Carnaval frio e húmido acima das 144h...
Falta uma eternidade e o mais provável é que tudo se esfume nas próximas saídas consoante vai passando para o 1º painel... é sempre assim!


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Jan 2016 às 10:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não acredito minimamente nessas previsões de um Carnaval frio e húmido acima das 144h...
> Falta uma eternidade e o mais provável é que tudo se esfume nas próximas saídas consoante vai passando para o 1º painel... é sempre assim!



É verdade que ainda falta muito tempo, mas há sempre que ter esperança . Nas últimas semanas, quer o Leste dos EUA e o Extremo Oriente foram afectados com episódios extremos dignos dos melhores Invernos. Quem sabe se não é a nossa vez


----------



## Topê (29 Jan 2016 às 10:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não acredito minimamente nessas previsões de um Carnaval frio e húmido acima das 144h...
> Falta uma eternidade e o mais provável é que tudo se esfume nas próximas saídas consoante vai passando para o 1º painel... é sempre assim!



Olhe que não, olhe que não  nem sempre é assim.
Isto não é bem acreditar é mais a atmosfera e os modelos e até agora a tendência está lá e enquanto não recuarem a hipótese é válida e não seria seguramente a primeira vez nem a ultima, já é bem bom não teremos calor nem tempo ameno.


----------



## Topê (29 Jan 2016 às 10:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É verdade que ainda falta muito tempo, mas há sempre que ter esperança . Nas últimas semanas, quer o Leste dos EUA e o Extremo Oriente foram afectados com episódios extremos dignos dos melhores Invernos. Quem sabe se não é a nossa vez




Sim até porque o ECM anda a insistir nesta entrada de NW á varias runs seguidas, só espero que o AA não a empurre mais para leste e se esfume tudo, mas enquanto tiver lá a tendência ela é válida, e não é de todo algo improvavel de acontecer.


----------



## Topê (29 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

O GFS está no ponto nesta saida, falamos numa previsão de Inverno á séria a médio e longo prazo, é bom termos os pes assentes na terra, e termos sempre uma cota grande de cepticismo mas a tendência está lá, se o AA não empurrar a depressão mais para Leste é bem possível que tenhamos algo interessante para a 1ª quinzena de Fevereiro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Jan 2016 às 11:25)

Topê disse:


> O GFS está no ponto nesta saida, falamos numa previsão de Inverno á séria a médio e longo prazo, é bom termos os pes assentes na terra, e termos sempre uma cota grande de cepticismo mas a tendência está lá, se o AA não empurrar a depressão mais para Leste é bem possível que tenhamos algo interessante para a 1ª quinzena de Fevereiro.



O mais interessante da última run do GFS é a hipótese de evolução em cunha do anticiclone dos Açores para o sul da Gronelândia. Creio que o GFS também segue o incremento das anomalias negativas das temperaturas da água do Atlântico Norte, as quais seguem uma tendência para norte, sensivelmente na zona onde surge a evolução do anticiclone. 
No mínimo interessante, tendo em conta outros episódios de inverno rigoroso em Portugal. Já esta semana coloquei alguns mapas de reanálise históricos de Fevereiro de 1983 e há muitas semelhanças na evolução prevista e a que ocorreu nessa época.


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2016 às 11:37)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O mais interessante da última run do GFS é a hipótese de evolução em cunha do anticiclone dos Açores para o sul da Gronelândia. Creio que o GFS também segue o incremento das anomalias negativas das temperaturas da água do Atlântico Norte, as quais seguem uma tendência para norte, sensivelmente na zona onde surge a evolução do anticiclone.
> No mínimo interessante, tendo em conta outros episódios de inverno rigoroso em Portugal. Já esta semana coloquei alguns mapas de reanálise históricos de Fevereiro de 1983 e há muitas semelhanças na evolução prevista e a que ocorreu nessa época.



Não sei se consigo acreditar nestas previsões. A meados deste mês também se previa muita neve e frio e os modelos cortaram tudo! Agora só acredito quando vir.


----------



## Topê (29 Jan 2016 às 11:39)

hurricane disse:


> Não sei se consigo acreditar nestas previsões. A meados deste mês também se previa muita neve e frio e os modelos cortaram tudo! Agora só acredito quando vir.




A primeira entrada de NW ás 180h acho que é bem provável, pois o ECM já insiste na mesma a algumas runs seguidas. O cenário que o GFS adianta que o Dias Miguel explicou bastante bem esse cenário é que é já pode ser mais volátil pois já é uma previsão a longo prazo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jan 2016 às 11:40)

Continuo a ver tudo no 2ª painel...


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Jan 2016 às 11:40)

hurricane disse:


> Não sei se consigo acreditar nestas previsões. A meados deste mês também se previa muita neve e frio e os modelos cortaram tudo! Agora só acredito quando vir.



Eu também só acredito quando veja a neve e sinta o frio  Mas há que ter em conta que todos os modelos vão nesse sentido. 

Off-topic: pode ser que precise de uns skis, tal como idealizava com 5/6 anos, após o nevão de 83, a partir das grades da cama da minha bisavó


----------



## Topê (29 Jan 2016 às 18:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Continuo a ver tudo no 2ª painel...



Parece que não demoraram muito a recuarem pelo menos o GFS, foi uma saída interessante, mas como disse á pouco já é bom não vir ai 20º graus ou coisa do género. Vamos ver o que o ECM diz nesta saída.


----------



## james (29 Jan 2016 às 18:25)

Eu acredito numa entrada fria daquelas a sério agora em Fevereiro, como acredito no pai natal e no coelhinho da Páscoa. 

Agora, a sério, o GFS , a mais de 200 horas, muitas vezes é delirante.  Nesta última saída, já começou a arrumar com a chuva e com o frio.  É o habitual e deve continuar a cortar.  O mais provável é termos um eventozinho com alguma chuva e alguma neve na Serra da Estrela e na Serra do Gerês ( e nos pontos mais altos) . 

O IPMA fala em temperaturas acima da média até Junho, até agora tem acertado sempre.  O padrão que tem dominado tem sido totalmente avesso a entradas frias. 

Mas, às vezes, grandes milagres acontecem...


----------



## Topê (29 Jan 2016 às 19:22)

james disse:


> Eu acredito numa entrada fria daquelas a sério agora em Fevereiro, como acredito no pai natal e no coelhinho da Páscoa.
> 
> Agora, a sério, o GFS , a mais de 200 horas, muitas vezes é delirante.  Nesta última saída, já começou a arrumar com a chuva e com o frio.  É o habitual e deve continuar a cortar.  O mais provável é termos um eventozinho com alguma chuva e alguma neve na Serra da Estrela e na Serra do Gerês ( e nos pontos mais altos) .
> 
> ...



Pois está tudo muito certo, mas o ECM está teimoso e está a contrariar a lei natural das coisas, e mantém a sua teimosia, e continua a carregar numa entrada fria de NW e o interessante é que já está a fazê-lo a varias runs seguidas.


----------



## james (29 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

Topê disse:


> Pois está tudo muito certo, mas o ECM está teimoso e está a contrariar a lei natural das coisas, e mantém a sua teimosia, e continua a carregar numa entrada fria de NW e o interessante é que já está a fazê-lo a varias runs seguidas.




A minha expetativa é quase zero, mas o meu desejo é imenso. Era capaz de pagar para ter uma entrada fria daquelas...


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2016 às 19:28)

Algumas das melhores entradas frias que ocorreram em Portugal no passado aconteceram em Fevereiro, mas falo daquelas entradas mais continentais e com precipitação, entradas essas capazes de produzir neve à cota zero.

Esta que está a ser modelada para o Carnaval é marítima, tem precipitação, mas a cota é mais alta, a acontecer  apenas deverá nevar nos locais  habituais e já no regime pós-frontal, que é quando entra mais frio


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jan 2016 às 10:03)

james disse:


> P.S. Não sei se isto tem qualquer validade científica ( e provavelmente não terá) , mas noto que quando se aproxima um período de instabilidade atmosférica , o mar começa a ficar muito agitado, com uma antecedência de 2/3 semanas.
> A última vez foi em meados de Dezembro,  onde apesar do tempo tranquilo e monótono que estava na altura, o Oceano começou repentinamente a ficar agitado.  Duas semanas depois, iniciou - se um período de instabilidade no Atlântico.



@james, a experiência e a observação dos fenómenos é que podem determinar novas verdades científicas. Neste caso, a tua análise terá a validade das tuas anteriores observações e logo veremos se ocorre esse agravamento ou não.
Comparando as tuas palavras com a sabedoria popular, em tempos sem tanta tecnologia nem conhecimento científico, as pessoas que trabalhavam sol a sol no exterior, iam adquirindo experiências que permitiam avaliar e determinar, com bastante certeza, as alterações de tempo e quais seriam as condições para o curto prazo. Sinceramente muito desses "saberes" foram-se perdendo, porque simplesmente as pessoas não têm tempo para observar e começaram só a basear-se nas evoluções tecnológicas e análises computorizadas que determinam previsões meteorológicas.
Aquilo que sei, este Inverno creio que irá dar-nos ainda algumas surpresas, apesar da tendência às temperaturas superiores ao normal. A minha experiência diz-me que Invernos relativamente quentes normalmente trazem episódios gélidos quando menos se espera.
Agora recordando os ditados: "_se a Nossa Senhora das Candeias estiver a rir está o Inverno para vir, se estiver a chorar está o Inverno a passar_". A previsão vai no sentido de um grande sorriso


----------



## Topê (30 Jan 2016 às 11:43)

O ECM continua muito coerente na sua previsão a médio prazo, e não desarma na entrada de NW, e o GFS já cedeu e já está a ir atrás do ECM, se manterem vem ai chuvinha da boa, com frio á mistura, e neve a cotas médias e altas. 
Não será um fenómeno extraordinário, mas para os tempos que correm é sempre melhor que ter bloqueios anticiclonicos ou primaveras antecipadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2016 às 13:52)

Está é muito bom para o norte como sempre, já o sul não vai ter nada...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2016 às 14:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Está é muito bom para o norte como sempre, já o sul não vai ter nada...


mas isso já não é surpresa nenhuma...


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2016 às 14:11)

Mais um evento Nortenho para o fim de semana de dia 6 e 7...depois para a semana seguinte pode ser mais animador para todo o Continente.


----------



## james (31 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Nesse extraordinário e memorável evento, nevou no dia dos meus anos. Não é para qualquer um festejar o aniversário a atirar bolas de neve.


----------



## cactus (31 Jan 2016 às 16:53)

Aqui acho que não nevou nada , pelo menos não me lembro , acho que até fez sol apesar de haver geada em todo o lado.


----------



## lm1960 (31 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

Boas,

Vamos ter o Carnaval estragado ???


----------



## camrov8 (31 Jan 2016 às 18:03)

depende do meu ponto de vista se as coisas se forem aguentando vai ser bom ainda por cima em feriado, que o ultimo evento foi em dia de trabalho


----------



## JAlves (31 Jan 2016 às 18:40)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Vamos ter o Carnaval estragado ???



Depende do ponto de vista, para mim fica estragado se não houver neve!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2016 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Tal como todos  esperavamos... não se confirma a entrada fria para a próxima semana... refiro me é claro a neve a cotas médias/baixas.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2016 às 08:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Tal como todos  esperavamos... não se confirma a entrada fria para a próxima semana... refiro me é claro a neve a cotas médias/baixas.



Atenção que a esta distância tanto o pôr como tirar é altamente volátil e incerto..não tomem o tirar como uma certeza, assim como o pôr, vamos vendo a evolução...mas concordo , os modelos já estiverem bem melhores..e até mesmo para o próximo fim de semana a frente já esteve mais "jeitosa" e abrangente...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2016 às 08:41)

Snifa disse:


> Atenção que a esta distância tanto o pôr como tirar é altamente volátil e incerto..não tomem o tirar como uma certeza, assim como o pôr, vamos vendo a evolução...mas concordo , os modelos já estiverem bem melhores..e até mesmo para o próximo fim de semana a frente já esteve mais "jeitosa" e abrangente...



Não acredito que voltem atrás... é o mesmo filme por muitas e muitas vezes repetido.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2016 às 08:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não acredito que voltem atrás... é o mesmo filme por muitas e muitas vezes repetido.



Concordo, mas pode ser que algo altere para melhor, a distância temporal ainda o permite, vamos vendo..não podemos ter sempre "azar"


----------



## james (1 Fev 2016 às 09:04)

Para o ano há mais...

Em Portugal é mais fácil acertar no totoloto do que nevar a cotas médias / baixas.

E ainda para mais este El nino não quer que ninguém se constipe na Europa, dá tempo morninho o inverno todo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2016 às 09:08)

Sem dúvida... este ano ficará na memória... é que nem geadas! Por norma este tempo estável é sinónimo de geadas... este ano nem isso.


----------



## james (1 Fev 2016 às 09:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sem dúvida... este ano ficará na memória... é que nem geadas! Por norma este tempo estável é sinónimo de geadas... este ano nem isso.




Este ano, mesmo quando houveram algumas ( poucas)  boas inversões térmicas, nem assim se formaram geadas que se visse.  Sinceramente, não me me lembro de um inverno assim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2016 às 09:52)

Bom dia. Peço desculpa em contrariar... mas para mim é optimo... as minhas arvores tropicais agradecem!


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2016 às 10:04)

james disse:


> Este ano, mesmo quando houveram algumas ( poucas)  boas inversões térmicas, nem assim se formaram geadas que se visse.  Sinceramente, não me me lembro de um inverno assim.



Um Inverno sem geadas é meio caminho para uma Primavera e um Verão cheios de pragas, quer insectos, quer pequenos roedores...


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2016 às 10:45)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Carissimos,
> Alguém pode fazer uma previsão para o próximo fim de semana pff? Gostava muito de ir para o Alvor na 6ª Feira e regressar no Domingo mas só se estiver bom tempo senão ... estadia, gasóleo, portagens etc... Ui
> Obrigada



Off-Topic: Maria, por agora é o que temos: Previsões médio prazo (Janeiro 2016)
Ou seja, muitas incertezas, mas o mais provável é uma mudança para a instabilidade que será, como habitualmente, menor no Algarve.


----------



## james (1 Fev 2016 às 10:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Um Inverno sem geadas é meio caminho para uma Primavera e um Verão cheios de pragas, quer insectos, quer pequenos roedores...




Exatamente.  E uma fonte importante de humidade para a terra, que se infiltra muito lentamente ( exceto quando é geada negra, que é mais prejudicial) . 

É o segundo inverno atípico que temos.  Tudo é morno, o vento de Leste é morno, o vento de Norte é pouco frio, o vento de Sul é mais quente que o costume. 

Quem tiver dúvidas sobre este inverno, que perca uns minutos a reparar na vegetação .  E na fauna, tenho reparado que nos bosques já anda uma azáfama digna da Primavera e desconfio que algumas aves migratórias ficaram por cá.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2016 às 10:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Para já, e já com um elevado grau de certeza, teremos  a aproximação de uma superfície frontal fria na segunda metade de Sexta-feira; aumento da nebulosidade nas regiões do norte e centro com probabilidade de precipitações para o final do dia no Minho e Douro litoral, progredindo para as restantes regiões do norte e centro na noite de Sexta-feira para Sábado. O vento a aumentar de intensidade, de sudoeste e rodando para noroeste após a passagem da superfície frontal. *Subida da temperatura mínima (efeito da nebulosidade que fará que as temperaturas não desçam durante a noite).*





Dias Miguel disse:


> Previsão da AEMET: Día 06 (sábado) Se espera que un frente atlántico barra la Península, con lo que se producirán precipitaciones en la mayoría de zonas, excepto en el área mediterránea, donde son poco probables. Las precipitaciones pueden ser persistentes en Galicia, cordillera cantábrica occidental y oeste del sistema central. Serán en forma de nieve en el entorno de los sistemas montañosos de la mitad norte peninsular. En Canarias es probable que continúe el tiempo estable y sin precipitaciones. *Probable ascenso de las temperaturas nocturnas en buena parte de la Península.* Diurnas en descenso en su cuadrante noroeste. Pocos cambios en el resto.



Tudo menos confuso !  Tal como ontem tinha previsto ...

O GFS está mesmo bonito: de um dia para outro é capaz de mudar quase em 360º as previsões que faz a mais de 72 horas... por este caminhar vai acertar numa entrada fria em Portugal no inverno de 2016/17...


----------



## james (1 Fev 2016 às 12:00)

Da forma como as coisas vão, estou com mais fé na Senhora das Candeias do que nos modelos.


----------



## frusko (1 Fev 2016 às 12:15)

james disse:


> Da forma como as coisas vão, estou com mais fé na Senhora das Candeias do que nos modelos.


boa tarde senhora das candeias e amanha dia 2 e ao que parece vai entrar a rir


----------



## karkov (1 Fev 2016 às 13:12)

Pode ser que a coisa ainda melhore... Já tenho reserva feita, vou mesmo neste fim de semana.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2016 às 13:16)

Pode ser que a coisa ainda melhore... Já tenho reserva feita, vou mesmo neste fim de semana.




A Sanábria tem neve a partir de determinada altitude, e  indo lá vais ver neve de certeza, a questão é o tempo fechado, ventoso, com nevoeiros.. É uma serra  que por vezes até em Maio tem neve devido à sua localização e  altitudes por vezes superiores a 2000 metros 

Quando estive há uns 15 dias em Mogadouro a Sanábria estava assim.

Quase ao  meio da foto ( a zona mais alta  que se vê )  está a Pena Trevinca ( 2.127 m )


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2016 às 13:49)

Bonita paisagem Snifa . Já é tempo de haver uma mudança de padrão aqui pelo Ocidente Europeu, esperemos que os principais modelos continuem a insistir na mudança a partir da 2ª semana de Fevereiro porque ter apenas 2 semanas de chuva e temperaturas máximas de 22ºC em pleno Janeiro é mau demais. Não pode ser a Primavera a compensar sempre estes Invernos preguiçosos.


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2016 às 13:50)

Lá para o meio da semana teremos mais certezas. Mas a Sanabria com vento e nevoeiro pode tornar-se perigosa, não convém andar por lá a pé...


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Fev 2016 às 19:05)

No que toca ás geadas , sinceramente não me recordo de um inverno sem geadas pelo menos por aqui.
Só houve 1 geada foi em Novembro e foi fraca e não se perspectivam grandes situações de frio nos próximos tempos.
Vamos ver como corre a primavera, mas temo que lá para o fim de Abril/Maio isto comece a escaldar como no ano passado.


----------



## james (1 Fev 2016 às 23:53)

Isto vai de mal a pior.  Quer o GFS quer o ECM já tinham arrumado com o frio, agora também começaram a arrumar com a chuva.  

De uma possibilidade de passarmos um carnaval frio, como devia ser pois estamos no inverno, ainda vamos passa - lo numa esplanada à beira mar a apanhar banhos de sol. 

Definitivamente, este inverno é só a fazer de conta.


----------



## huguh (2 Fev 2016 às 01:38)

tanta chuva que parecia que vinha aí no fim de semana e durante a próxima semana e de repente foi-se tudo... que desgraça


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2016 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Ontem disse que não recuariam e não errei... Já são muitos anos de MeteoPT, esta casa é uma escola!
Inverno "horribilis"... nem categoria tem para ser chamado de Inverno... sei que temos tendência a memorias curtas mas... de facto não me recordo de uma coisa assim... geralmente se não temos chuva temos frio, se não temos frio temos chuva... este ano temos absolutamente nada...


----------



## james (2 Fev 2016 às 09:04)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem disse que não recuariam e não errei... Já são muitos anos de MeteoPT, esta casa é uma escola!
> Inverno "horribilis"... nem categoria tem para ser chamado de Inverno... sei que temos tendência a memorias curtas mas... de facto não me recordo de uma coisa assim... geralmente se não temos chuva temos frio, se não temos frio temos chuva... este ano temos absolutamente nada...




Sem dúvida, Flaviense .  Estes dois últimos invernos foram perfeitamente atípicos.  Nada normais por variadas razões. 
Esperemos pela Primavera.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2016 às 09:29)

Deixava aqui uma dúvida aos membros mais antigos do Fórum do Meteopt:

Será que toda esta mudança radical nos modelos terá a ver com as alterações na anomalia negativa das temperaturas da água do mar, conforme os seguintes mapas















E se esta diminuição brusca das temperaturas da água do mar resulta directamente numa Oscilação do Atlântico Norte positiva conforme o prognóstico




Pelo que sei, a NAO positiva fortalece o Anticiclone do Açores, o qual origina situações de bloqueio como surge nas previsões mais recentes...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2016 às 10:16)

Mesmo a própria frente do próximo sábado que já chegou a ser bastante forte e abrangente  está  agora quase "moribunda" pelo menos segundo o GFS...mais um pouco e nem no Norte chove...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

Boa run do GFS que está a sair, mas claro tudo já mais no 2º painel


----------



## Topê (2 Fev 2016 às 10:53)

Mais um flope meteorologia, este ano é mesmo para esquecer, como já foi dito por aqui enquanto o El Nino continuar frio e chuva só a norte quase das ilhas britânicas.


----------



## james (2 Fev 2016 às 11:53)

Hoje é dia de Nossa Senhora das Candeias.   O ditado popular que lhe está associado  ao tempo acho muita graça e nestes dias, ando sempre a  olhar para o céu.

Hoje lembrei - me do Inverno de 2011/2012.  Na altura, aquando da chegada de Fevereiro,  vivíamos um estranho inverno sem chuva ( literalmente)  e sem frio por aí além.  Chegamos a 2 de Fevereiro  e esteve um dia de sol.

Depois disso, penso que a história é conhecida.  Vivemos um mês de Fevereiro epicamente frio  e, mais tarde, os meses de Abril e Maio extraordinariamente chuvosos, pelo menos no Norte e Centro.

Sei que isto não tem validade científica, mas acho graça.

Ah, e no ano passado, neste dia, choveu a potes e depois, já se sabe como  foi o tempo até ao Verão.


----------



## james (2 Fev 2016 às 14:33)

Que estranho inverno vai este.  Por um lado, muitas árvores a florir precocemente e algumas até com pequenos frutos, o que dá a sensação que entrámos na primavera.  Por outro lado, por aqui hoje está um pouco de vento e vê - se muitas folhas a cair por todo o lado ( que ainda não tinham caído) ,  dá aquela típica sensação de quando o Outono está a terminar e está a aproximar - se o inverno... 

Muitos pássaros já andam em grande azáfama  , o que faz lembrar que se aproxima a Primavera.  Por outro lado, as formigas ou andam desaparecidas ou continuam à procura de portos de abrigo, típico de quando se aproxima o inverno. 

Estranho inverno este...


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2016 às 14:43)

james disse:


> Que estranho inverno vai este.  Por um lado, muitas árvores a florir precocemente e algumas até com pequenos frutos, o que dá a sensação que entrámos na primavera.  Por outro lado, por aqui hoje está um pouco de vento e vê - se muitas folhas a cair por todo o lado ( que ainda não tinham caído) ,  dá aquela típica sensação de quando o Outono está a terminar e está a aproximar - se o inverno...
> 
> Muitos pássaros já andam em grande azáfama  , o que faz lembrar que se aproxima a Primavera.  Por outro lado, as formigas ou andam desaparecidas ou continuam à procura de portos de abrigo, típico de quando se aproxima o inverno.
> 
> Estranho inverno este...



Demasiado estranho... @james, o pior de tudo é que essas árvores que estão a florir e todos as culturas de primavera que estão adiantadas poderão estar irremediavelmente perdidas caso haja um agravamento do tempo, com frio e geadas fora da sua época normal...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2016 às 14:46)

james disse:


> Que estranho inverno vai este.  Por um lado, muitas árvores a florir precocemente e algumas até com pequenos frutos, o que dá a sensação que entrámos na primavera.  Por outro lado, por aqui hoje está um pouco de vento e vê - se muitas folhas a cair por todo o lado ( que ainda não tinham caído) ,  dá aquela típica sensação de quando o Outono está a terminar e está a aproximar - se o inverno...
> 
> Muitos pássaros já andam em grande azáfama  , o que faz lembrar que se aproxima a Primavera.  Por outro lado, as formigas ou andam desaparecidas ou continuam à procura de portos de abrigo, típico de quando se aproxima o inverno.
> 
> Estranho inverno este...


Inverno? Qual Inverno?
Ainda não passou por aqui... chega a ser desolador e já são meses em que consultamos as previsões e não há sequer mínimas negativas... meses...!


----------



## james (2 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Inverno? Qual Inverno?
> Ainda não passou por aqui... chega a ser desolador e já são meses em que consultamos as previsões e não há sequer mínimas negativas... meses...!




O inverno no papel, oficialmente.  Porque na prática, a história é outra, claro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

Boa tarde. Hoje por aqui está um dia frio e desagradável... raramente o sol apareceu.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2016 às 15:02)

james disse:


> O inverno no papel, oficialmente.  Porque na prática, a história é outra, claro.





Flaviense21 disse:


> Inverno? Qual Inverno?
> Ainda não passou por aqui... chega a ser desolador e já são meses em que consultamos as previsões e não há sequer mínimas negativas... meses...!



Concordo convosco e o problema não é só nosso, pois a larga maioria da Europa Ocidental padece do mesmo mal que nós... Bom exemplo é a análise do nosso membro @Pek Seguimento Europa 2016


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> No que toca ás geadas , sinceramente não me recordo de um inverno sem geadas pelo menos por aqui.
> Só houve 1 geada foi em Novembro e foi fraca e não se perspectivam grandes situações de frio nos próximos tempos.
> Vamos ver como corre a primavera, mas temo que lá para o fim de Abril/Maio isto comece a escaldar como no ano passado.



Sem dúvida, por exemplo, no ano passado neste preciso dia, no 2º local de seguimento já ia com 35 dias de geada, no geral foram moderadas a
fortes.
Este  inverno, sigo com apenas 7 geadas e somente 1 forte.
Resta-me ver fotos do ano passado, como esta, bruta camada.
Os invernos não tem que ser iguais, é um facto, mas esta ausência de frio impressiona e muito.
Venha o próximo.


----------



## jonas (2 Fev 2016 às 19:18)

Snifa disse:


> Boa run do GFS que está a sair, mas claro tudo já mais no 2º painel


Que cota de neve seria?


----------



## Topê (2 Fev 2016 às 22:48)

Os modelos andam sadicamente instáveis, é que isto actualmente é tudo tirado a ferros,  sempre até á ultima, num tira e põem constante. Tão depressa levamos com runs que nos fazem sonhar, para logo a seguir para runs de tempo totalmente monótono e tediante que não agrada nem a gregos nem a troianos. E já falamos no 1º painel.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2016 às 22:51)

Já não é novidade mas...
*"Janeiro de 2016 foi o mais quente dos últimos 50 anos*





*O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em Portugal continental em janeiro foi o mais alto dos últimos 50 anos e o terceiro mais elevado dos últimos 85 anos (desde 1931), informou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).*

"O valor da temperatura média do ar em Portugal continental em janeiro (10,78 graus Celsius) foi muito superior ao normal, sendo o terceiro valor mais alto desde 1931 e o mais alto dos últimos 50 anos (maiores valores em 1955 e 1966) ", adiantou o IPMA.

De acordo com o boletim climatológico publicado hoje na sua página da Internet, o valor médio da temperatura máxima no continente foi o terceiro mais alto desde 1931 (o mais alto foi em 2008 com 14,70 graus celsius).

O IPMA indica também que o valor médio mensal da temperatura máxima (14,50 graus) e mínima (7,07 graus) do ar foram muito superiores ao valor normal, com anomalias de 1,41 e 2,53 graus Celsius, respetivamente.

No que diz respeito à temperatura mínima do ar em janeiro, o instituto refere que foi o sexto mais alto desde 1931 (valor mais alto em 1955 com 8,58 graus).

O IPMA adianta também no seu boletim climatológico mensal que o mês de janeiro foi muito chuvoso, tendo o valor médio da quantidade precipitação (189,0 milímetros) sido o mais alto dos últimos 15 anos (anterior maior valor em 2001, com 254,2 milímetros).

"Os valores da quantidade de precipitação superior aos registados neste mês de janeiro ocorreram em cerca de 20% dos anos (desde 1931)."

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-02-02-Janeiro-de-2016-foi-o-mais-quente-dos-ultimos-50-anos


----------



## james (2 Fev 2016 às 23:03)

Topê disse:


> Os modelos andam sadicamente instáveis, é que isto actualmente é tudo tirado a ferros,  sempre até á ultima, num tira e põem constante. Tão depressa levamos com runs que nos fazem sonhar, para logo a seguir para runs de tempo totalmente monótono e tediante que não agrada nem a gregos nem a troianos. E já falamos no 1º painel.




Mais uma prova da anormalidade deste inverno.  Esta instabilidade modelistica é mais típica de estações de transição. 
Normalmente,o verão e o inverno  têm uma maior previsibilidade a médio prazo.


----------



## james (2 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já não é novidade mas...
> *"Janeiro de 2016 foi o mais quente dos últimos 50 anos*
> 
> 
> ...




Mas repara que houve um Janeiro mais quente que este ano na fria década de 50.  É a prova que , mesmo com tendência para anos mais frios ou mais quentes, de repente pode aparecer uma anomalia em sentido contrário.


----------



## james (2 Fev 2016 às 23:10)

A montanha russa que tem estado o GFS fez nova viragem e volta a carregar na chuva e frio. 

Curiosamente, volta a insistir  numa entrada fria para o dia de Carnaval. Já tirou 2 ou 3 vezes, mas volta a insistir e novamente no mesmo dia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2016 às 23:11)

Janeiro muito chuvoso.  Não coloquem excepto no Algarve que não é preciso.  Faro nem chegou à média, quanto mais ser muito chuvoso. Isto é que parte tudo.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2016 às 23:20)

james disse:


> Mas repara que houve um Janeiro mais quente que este ano na fria década de 50.  É a prova que , mesmo com tendência para anos mais frios ou mais quentes, de repente pode aparecer uma anomalia em sentido contrário.


Pois é!! Tudo é possível!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2016 às 23:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Janeiro muito chuvoso.  Não coloquem excepto no Algarve que não é preciso.  Faro nem chegou à média, quanto mais ser muito chuvoso. Isto é que parte tudo.


Atenção que é o valor médio!! A chuva que caiu no Norte do país acabou por compensar a chuva que não caiu no Algarve e Alentejo.


----------



## Topê (2 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Atenção que é o valor médio!! A chuva que caiu no Norte do país acabou por compensar a chuva que não caiu no Algarve e Alentejo.



Isso normal, por vezes no litoral norte e centro temos meses chuvosos e frescos e os relatorios indicam como meses quentes e secos, isso acontece frequentemente em meses no final de estações como Maio,Junho,Setembro,Outubro.O nosso pais tem um territorio formado em latitude numa zona climatica de transição já todos sabemos que é impossivel existir uma caracterização homogenea do nosso clima como um todo.Umas vezes existem regiões que acabam por não serem caracterizadas devidamente nos relatorios.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2016 às 02:35)

a ultima saida do gfs voltou a meter neve a cota média no carnaval, mas como já vimos isto de um momento para o outro pode desaparecer tudo de novo


----------



## Topê (3 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

james disse:


> Mais uma prova da anormalidade deste inverno.  Esta instabilidade modelistica é mais típica de estações de transição.
> Normalmente,o verão e o inverno  têm uma maior previsibilidade a médio prazo.



Pois mas a falta de assertividade modelistica no meu entender tem sido em demasia.
Nestas runs já voltaram a retirar praticamente tudo.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2016 às 10:41)

Topê disse:


> Pois mas a falta de assertividade modelistica no meu entender tem sido em demasia.
> Nestas runs já voltaram a retirar praticamente tudo.




Se calhar, ao contrário do que se pensa e desejaria, a ciência ainda tem um longo caminho para percorrer para uma previsão verdadeiramente fiável a médio / longo prazo. 

E provavelmente, andamos por aqui a discutir modelos a médio prazo com 70/80% de falibilidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2016 às 11:02)

*MeteoGalicia (GFS):*
Durante a fin de semana a situación meteorolóxica virá marcada pola presenza das borrascas no Atlántico que aportarán inestabilidade polo que en xeral teremos un tempo desapracible, marcado polas chuvias e o vento, particularmente na xornada do sábado cando os ventos de compoñente oeste acadarán forte intensidade. Co comezo da vindeira semana as condición continuarán sendo inestables, pero tanto os ventos como as chuvias serán máis débiles e na metade leste da Comunidade haberá probabilidades de tempo seco nesas xornadas. *As temperaturas tanto na fin de semana como a principios da vindeira manteranse suaves en xeral*.

Portanto nada de novo.


----------



## vamm (3 Fev 2016 às 11:29)

Estive na Serra da Estrela na semana passada e não pude acreditar. Não dá para nevar abaixo dos 1700m, mesmo que neve, ao longo do dia estiveram sempre 3ºC-5ºC, o que fez com que tudo se fosse. Na Torre o que reina é o gelo, porque neve, só a vemos de manhãzinha e é se nevar durante a noite.
Fui a Monsanto e de lá avistei a Serra de Béjar, bastante nevada no topo, mas lá está, até a estância deles está fechada.
Este inverno está a ser muito mau, acredito que para quem trabalhe e viva da neve/desportos de neve, esteja a passar grandes dificuldades. Tudo bem, há Serras - como a nossa - que escondem segredos e têm aldeias lindíssimas para visitar e têm sempre imensa gente, mas está a ser complicado.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2016 às 12:03)

shi esta saida dá vontade de ir ali atirar me da ponte  precipitação quase nem vê la


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2016 às 12:25)

Os modelos andam muito estranhos, mudam de run para run! Ainda há 4 dias o GFS previa cota 400 na minha zona no carnaval e ontem fui ver e estava cota 2200!!!
Hoje desceu para os 1200. Se calhar chegamos ao dia de carnaval e está um belo dia de verão! Tanto ECMWF como GFS muito pouco assertivos mas o GFS então é para esquecer...


----------



## Topê (3 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

Ao contrário do que está mais ou menos instituído, como sou bastante céptico em relação ao aquecimento global, não o nego, mas não considero que seja tão acelerado, e apocalíptico como é quase professado por alguma comunidade cientifica. Como considero que este periodo extremamente quente deve-se ao El Nino estou com a fé que poderemos ter surpresas em anos e estações seguintes.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

E não só.  O GFS, até nas quantidades de precipitação, à já muito tempo que raramente acerta.  Prevê 100mm, caem 30. Prevê 2 mm, caem 25.  E por aí fora. 

Acho que deveria fazer uma pausa para reparação.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2016 às 12:52)

Este período, que já vai longo em cerca de 12 meses, tem uma forte influência do " El Nino", sem dúvida nenhuma. Os próprios cientistas assim o afirmam também. Aliás, eu gostaria que estes fenómenos naturais fossem mais estudados pela ciência, pois está mais que visto que são um forte concorrente do aquecimento global.  Não se pode estudar o aquecimento global e ignorar estes fenómenos da natureza.  A não ser que, como dizem algumas teorias da conspiração, existam realmente interesses obscuros por trás. 

Já o disse aqui, a minha curiosidade ( e alguma esperança, admito)  reside no facto da diminuição gradual da influência do " El Nino " a partir de mais ou menos agora é até abril.  Vamos ver como irá reagir a atmosfera a este poderoso fenómeno que trocou as voltas ao clima.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2016 às 12:56)

james disse:


> E não só.  O GFS, até nas quantidades de precipitação, à já muito tempo que raramente acerta.  Prevê 100mm, caem 30. Prevê 2 mm, caem 25.  E por aí fora. Acho que deveria fazer uma pausa para reparação.



Realmente o GFS é um modelo pouco consistente para períodos superiores a 72 horas (para mim é pouco credível a sua utilização para períodos maiores; existem outros modelos muito mais fiáveis e consistentes). Muitas das postagens baseadas no GFS aqui feitas neste tópico teriam muito mais cabimento no tópico Saídas de modelos incomuns ou de sonho uma vez que não passam mesmo disso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2016 às 13:03)

Os modelos sempre foram assim... a verdade é que se forem comparar as vezes que mesmo a prazo colocam o AA por exemplo, a percentagem de acerto deste cenário é muitissimo superior a uma previsão inversa (entrada fria por exemplo)... creio que me fiz entender.
O 2ª painel é por norma orgásmico nesta altura do ano... o problema é que nunca ou praticamente nunca se concretiza, pois é aí que as entradas frias aparecem e não se confirmam... ao invés se aparecerem as altas pressões é bastante provável que se verifiquem...


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2016 às 13:14)

Como estamos numa zona de transição é mais provável vir o AA do que depressões intensas, o mesmo não sucede, por exemplo, nas Ilhas Britânicas em que se verifica o inverso, é tudo uma questão de uns graus acima  ou abaixo na latitude 

Outro facto que ajuda a uma previsão com AA ser mais assertiva para as nossas latitudes, é porque os AA normalmente  ocupam  áreas muito  vastas na atmosfera, e como está perto de nós mais probabilidades tem de nos atingir, desviando ou enfraquecendo as depressões e frentes, claro que basta um pequeno recuo para virem periodos prolongados e bem chuvosos.

Para já, e aqui no Norte, não nos podemos queixar muito de falta chuva, a questão é mesmo a ausência de frio " a sério", e umas entradas frias como um  Inverno normal deve ter.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2016 às 13:15)

Mas olha, Flaviense, que com entradas quentes também acontece. Ainda no verão passado, o GFS andou todo o verão a ameaçar com uma entrada tórrida daquelas generalizada a todo o território.  Mas andou sempre a adiar, a adiar e nunca ocorreu.  Felizmente, digo eu.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2016 às 13:19)

Snifa disse:


> Como estamos numa zona de transição é mais provável vir o AA do que depressões intensas, o mesmo não sucede, por exemplo, nas Ilhas Britânicas em que se verifica o inverso, é tudo uma questão de uns graus acima  ou abaixo na latitude
> 
> Outro facto que ajuda a uma previsão com AA ser mais assertiva para as nossas latitudes, é porque os AA normalmente  ocupam  áreas muito  vastas na atmosfera, e como está perto de nós mais probabilidades tem de nos atingir, desviando ou enfraquecendo as depressões e frentes, claro que basta um pequeno recuo para virem periodos prolongados e bem chuvosos.
> 
> Para já, e aqui no Norte, não nos podemos queixar muito de falta chuva, a questão é mesmo a ausência de frio " a sério", e umas entradas frias como um  Inverno normal deve ter.




Aqui no Norte, não é habitual AA por períodos prolongados.  É mais habitual sermos afetados por pequenas depressões. Claro que tempestades violentas também não ocorrem todas as semanas.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2016 às 13:19)

james disse:


> Mas olha, Flaviense, que com entradas quentes também acontece. Ainda no verão passado, o GFS andou todo o verão a ameaçar com uma entrada tórrida daquelas generalizada a todo o território. Mas andou sempre a adiar, a adiar e nunca ocorreu. Felizmente, digo eu.



O nosso País não é própriamente de extremos, de vez em quando acontecem, mas são raros, seja em frio ou calor extremos, temos a Oeste um imenso regulador térmico que se chama Oceano Atlântico.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Fev 2016 às 13:53)

Os Meteogramas do GFS e a sua depressão de "último dia"...


----------



## Topê (3 Fev 2016 às 17:05)

Snifa disse:


> Como estamos numa zona de transição é mais provável vir o AA do que depressões intensas, o mesmo não sucede, por exemplo, nas Ilhas Britânicas em que se verifica o inverso, é tudo uma questão de uns graus acima  ou abaixo na latitude
> 
> Outro facto que ajuda a uma previsão com AA ser mais assertiva para as nossas latitudes, é porque os AA normalmente  ocupam  áreas muito  vastas na atmosfera, e como está perto de nós mais probabilidades tem de nos atingir, desviando ou enfraquecendo as depressões e frentes, claro que basta um pequeno recuo para virem periodos prolongados e bem chuvosos.
> 
> Para já, e aqui no Norte, não nos podemos queixar muito de falta chuva, a questão é mesmo a ausência de frio " a sério", e umas entradas frias como um  Inverno normal deve ter.




Sim o Litoral Norte tem valores consideráveis de precipitação mensais em praticamente 10 meses do ano, é porque está muitas das vezes sujeito a padrões de instabilidade e não de estabilidade, e falamos numa precipitação não convectiva, e falamos em vários dias de chuva anuais , não falamos aqui de chuvadas localizadas ou episódicas.
O ano passado o Nosso territorio litoral foi salvo pela circulação atlântica, pois a Europa teve quase toda "on-fire", incluindo o interior da Península.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

james disse:


> E não só.  O GFS, até nas quantidades de precipitação, à já muito tempo que raramente acerta.  Prevê 100mm, caem 30. Prevê 2 mm, caem 25.  E por aí fora.
> 
> Acho que deveria fazer uma pausa para reparação.



Atualmente uso o GFS no preenchimento do Euromilhões! De cada vez que a precipitação cai abaixo de 50mm, lá vou eu meter a cruzinha! 

Agora a sério, preveem que 2016 seja mais quente que 2015. Para o ano que vem, em princípio vem a La Niña, em princípio já será diferente!


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2016 às 00:19)

james disse:


> Mas olha, Flaviense, que com entradas quentes também acontece. Ainda no verão passado, o GFS andou todo o verão a ameaçar com uma entrada tórrida daquelas generalizada a todo o território.  Mas andou sempre a adiar, a adiar e nunca ocorreu.  Felizmente, digo eu.



As entradas quentes ocorrem e foram bem fortes, mas sempre desviadas uns 200km para o Interior Espanhol (felizmente para o nosso retângulo. Eu estive em Palencia, que é uma das capitais de província mais frias de Espanha e mesmo no Verão os dias de calor por lá normalmente nunca são muitos e contrabalançados por noites frescas, no entanto em Julho do ano passado foram poucas as máximas que apanhei lá inferiores a 30ºC e tive mínimas tropicais a quase 800m de altitude.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

Boas noticias! GFS a menos de 72 horas a voltar as previsões iniciais e a dar probabilidade de queda de neve para as terras altas do norte (cotas superiores a 1000metros)


----------



## Topê (4 Fev 2016 às 12:49)

dopedagain disse:


> Boas noticias! GFS a menos de 72 horas a voltar as previsões iniciais e a dar queda de neve para as terras altas do norte



Os modelos melhoraram significativamente no dia de hoje no que respeita a precipitação.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2016 às 12:56)

Melhoraram só se for para o norte...No Sul vejo a coisa seca a perder de vista... e sem nada de frio


----------



## Topê (4 Fev 2016 às 14:49)

miguel disse:


> Melhoraram só se for para o norte...No Sul vejo a coisa seca a perder de vista... e sem nada de frio



Sinceramente aqui para Lisboa, o cenário a nível de precipitação não está alarmante, tem chovido com alguma regularidade, não a desejada, mas vem sempre um ou outro dia de chuva, talvez não chova a 5,6 dias, os dias de chuva ou melhor com precipitação em Lisboa, andaram em Janeiro á volta dos 13 dias, não é extraordinário, mas não mau, é suficiente, o que de acordo com os modelos teremos na próxima semana, alguns dias de chuva, não choverá 50mm em 24h,nem em 48h, mas se for sempre acumulando já para mim e para os solos é satisfatório.
Relativo ao frio já me mentalizei que este ano foi para esquecer, como o meu grau de exigência está tão baixo, já fico satisfeito com dias nublados, dias com alguma chuva e nada de primaveras antecipadas, género temperaturas acima dos 20º graus precocemente.


----------



## kikofra (4 Fev 2016 às 15:03)

É normal a meio do inverno a torre estar sem neve nenhuma? Ou não é nada assim fora do comum?


----------



## james (4 Fev 2016 às 15:06)

kikofra disse:


> É normal a meio do inverno a torre estar sem neve nenhuma? Ou não é nada assim fora do comum?




Sim, não é nenhuma anormalidade.  Só em invernos muito frios mas secos, com eventos de precipitação esporádicos é que se pode manter coberta de neve o inverno inteiro.


----------



## Topê (4 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

kikofra disse:


> É normal a meio do inverno a torre estar sem neve nenhuma? Ou não é nada assim fora do comum?



Pode não ser inédito, mas normal em inicio de Fevereiro, considerando que as medias de precipitação e temperatura das Penhas Douradas(+-3º, +-200mm) em Janeiro e Fevereiro, não é de todo normal, a Torre estar literalmente a zeros, pode haver Invernos muito secos, em que haja pouquíssima neve, agora totalmente a zeros, penso que é um autêntico desvio padrão.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Fev 2016 às 21:24)

kikofra disse:


> É normal a meio do inverno a torre estar sem neve nenhuma? Ou não é nada assim fora do comum?


Não é muito normal. Este inverno a neve que caiu na Torre acumulou sempre pouco e derreteu logo passado 2/3 dias.
Se não estou erro, nesta temporada as pistas de ski não abriram um único dia, nem sequer tem havido grandes condições para produzir neve.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

Boas acumulações para os cumes da Peneda Gerês


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2016 às 08:40)

Bom dia companheiros de penitência... Hahaha...
Ai os modelos... que dor de cabeça nos dão...
A AEMET ativou aviso amarelo por nevadas para o interior da Galiza (Ourense Montanha e Lugo Montaña) para Domingo...

Validez: domingo, 07 febrero 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Fenómenos significativos*

Intervalos de viento fuerte o con rachas muy fuertes en áreas de litoral, y zonas de montaña del norte y este de la Península.

*Predicción*
Predominio de cielos nubosos o muy nubosos con *precipitaciones al principio del día en buena parte de la Península y en Baleares. Serán más probables e intensas en Galicia y entorno de los sistemas montañosos* y más débiles y menos probables en el litoral mediterráneo y en el oeste de Castilla y León, Extremadura y Huelva. A lo largo del día tenderá a disminuir la nubosidad en muchas zonas y a ir remitiendo las precipitaciones. En Canarias, intervalos nubosos en el norte de las islas de mayor relieve, y poco nuboso con intervalos de nubes altas en el resto.

*Cota de nieve aproximada en la Península: 600/800 m subiendo a 1400/1600 m en Galicia* y el Cantábrico occidental, *800/1000 m en el resto del norte y centro, y 1200/1800 m en el sur*.

*Temperaturas diurnas en descenso, salvo en Galicia y Canarias, donde permanecerán con pocos cambios*. Nocturnas en ascenso en el área mediterránea, y Baleares, y en descenso en el suroeste peninsular.

Viento de componente oeste en la Península y Baleares, con intervalos de intensidad fuerte o rachas muy fuertes en zonas de costa y áreas de montaña del norte y este de la Península. En Canarias, viento del noreste.

AEMET


----------



## André Ultra (5 Fev 2016 às 11:57)

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...cebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=fbgen

isto quer dizer???????'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Weatherman (5 Fev 2016 às 12:32)

André Ultra disse:


> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...cebook&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=fbgen
> 
> isto quer dizer???????'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Com o rompimento do vórtice polar o ar frio pode escapar para outras regiões e no caso do atlântico norte provocar tempestades devido ao choque de massas, e eventualmente trazer algum frio a latitudes mais baixas. Segundo os modelos já se notam algumas alterações.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Isso seria fantástico e, a confirmar - se, poderia provocar uma mudança de 180 graus nas previsões a longo prazo.  Significa que o ar polar poderia ser empurrado todo na nossa direcção e, se não estou a dizer nenhuma asneira, poderia nevar à cota zero por cá, em especial no Norte e Centro, mesmo sendo uma entrada marítima. Mas o frio seria suficiente para nevar à cota zero.  Se não estou em erro, foi o que aconteceu no grande nevão de 87, onde as praias do Minho e da Galiza ficaram sob um grande manto branco. 

 Eu tenho visto o mar a ficar muito alterado repentinamente  por vezes,  as formigas estão a fazer carreiros para procurar abrigo ( ainda vi isso hoje) .  Alguma coisa estará para vir...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2016 às 12:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia companheiros de penitência... Hahaha... Ai os modelos... que dor de cabeça nos dão... A AEMET ativou aviso amarelo por nevadas para o interior da Galiza (Ourense Montanha e Lugo Montaña) para Domingo...



Eu digo mas que frio é que eles dão ...  Aviso  amarelo para queda de neve a partir dos 800/1000 metros de altitude para os distritos de *Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real e Bragança,* nomeadamente nas áreas mais próximas da fronteira com Espanha.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Fev 2016 às 12:53)

Boas perspectivas para o alto minho e trás os montes este fim de semana, Domingo rumo ao manto branco, se tudo correr bem!


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2016 às 12:57)

Por Mogadouro deverá estar no limite para nevar,talvez veja algum sleet, água neve, isto num aguaceiro mais forte do pós frontal..

Ás tantas dou um salto até Montesinho ou Nogueira, ou talvez mesmo a Sanábria, vamos ver , de qualquer modo e nesta última deverá nevar e  acumular bem, proporcionando uma visita posterior, com tempo mais claro e sol...


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

Pelos vistos, e esperando que não seja nenhum flop, este fim de semana deve haver animação para todos os gostos: Chuva, vento,granizo, neve, trovoadas...

É o chamado Pack completo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Relativamente à questão da mudança no Vórtice Polar, ontem vi no Twitter da AEMET, um grupo a referir que alguma coisa estava a alterar-se na estratosfera e que iríamos ter novidades a breve prazo. Após alguma pesquisa, encontrei estes mapas de previsão no link: http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/stratosphere/strat_a_f/ na parte de *NCEP/GFS analyses and Forecasts.












*












Nota-se que as temperaturas a 10 hPa vão estar muito baixas, mas não compreendo o quanto poderá afectar o tempo, tendo em conta que 10 hPa é a mais de 31.000 metros de altitude...


----------



## Topê (5 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

Eh lá!!!! E de repente vindo do nada parece que a "pasmaceira" pode virar "bebedeira" é impressão minha ou atmosfera parece estar imprevisível e as altas pressões nomeadamente o AA não estão nada sólidos?
Uma nota, péssimos ambos os modelos a lidarem com a "animação" que teremos já no fim de semana? andaram ai a empurrar a dorsal, a afastar a descida das baixas pressões para o nosso territorio, tanto o GFS como o ECM e só em cima do acontecimento é que acertaram já abaixo das 72h?
É que pelos vistos vamos ter animação e bastante no Norte( neve a cotas médias, valores de precipitação significativos) e até o centro/sul(eixo entre Santarém-Evora) vai ter animação.
Os modelos andam a falhar bastante, este padrão quente prolongado, deve os ter deixado confusos.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2016 às 14:39)

Topê disse:


> Eh lá!!!! E de repente vindo do nada parece que a "pasmaceira" pode virar "bebedeira" é impressão minha ou atmosfera parece estar imprevisível e as altas pressões nomeadamente o AA não estão nada sólidos?
> Uma nota, péssimos ambos os modelos a lidarem com a "animação" que teremos já no fim de semana? andaram ai a empurrar a dorsal, a afastar a descida das baixas pressões para o nosso territorio, tanto o GFS como o ECM e só em cima do acontecimento é que acertaram já abaixo das 72h?
> É que pelos vistos vamos ter animação e bastante no Norte( neve a cotas médias, valores de precipitação significativos) e até o centro/sul(eixo entre Santarém-Evora) vai ter animação.
> Os modelos andam a falhar bastante, este padrão quente prolongado, deve os ter deixado confusos.


É muito estranho pois é no inverno que as previsões mais acertam. Como o inverno foi dar uma volta, isto anda tudo trocado.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 14:56)

E a chave poderá estar na possibilidade do rompimento súbito e não gradual ( muito importante este pormenor)  do vórtice polar. Não estou a ver os modelos a lidar bem nas previsões a médio prazo com esta situação, por isso acho que se  terá que ir acompanhando as saídas com muita paciência.

Outro pormenor interessante é que não estaríamos a falar de uma normal massa de ar muito frio polar. Seria mais do que isso, o rompimento do Vórtice Polar poderia capturar o " Jet Stream ", de modo que o ar seria tão frio, que qualquer depressão atlântica,mesmo transportando ar marítimo, levaria à queda de neve a qualquer cota,é a leitura que eu faço.
É uma situação muito rara, mas não seria inédito, pois já ocorreu no passado.

Mas é melhor ir com calma, acompanhando a evolução meteorologica e não criar demasiadas expetativas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2016 às 15:05)

james disse:


> E a chave poderá estar na possibilidade do rompimento súbito e não gradual ( muito importante este pormenor)  do vórtice polar. Não estou a ver os modelos a lidar bem nas previsões a médio prazo com esta situação, por isso acho que se  terá que ir acompanhando as saídas com muita paciência.
> 
> Outro pormenor interessante é que não estaríamos a falar de uma normal massa de ar muito frio polar. Seria mais do que isso, o rompimento do Vórtice Polar poderia capturar o " Jet Stream ", de modo que o ar seria tão frio, que qualquer depressão atlântica,mesmo transportando ar marítimo, levaria à queda de neve a qualquer cota,é a leitura que eu faço.
> É uma situação muito rara, mas não seria inédito, pois já ocorreu no passado.
> ...



Neste site: https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation referem um evento de união (coupling event) entre a troposfera e a estratosfera, mas no sentido de um aquecimento súbito da estratosfera. Será que este evento irá originar um arrefecimento brusco da troposfera, num sentido contrário ao aquecimento súbito da estratosfera??


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2016 às 15:16)

O IPMA a não lançar aviso para a Serra da Estrela! Estranho!
Boas prespectivas para as serras nortenhas, caso não saibam a estrada até aos 1525m do Larouco está em optimas condições para se dar lá um saltinho...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

Bom nevão na torre

http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Guarda/Serra_da_Estrela_-_Torre/forecast.pdf


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Montalegre com boas chances para ver neve este fim-de-semana:
http://www.yr.no/sted/Portugal/Vila_Real/Montalegre~8013627/


----------



## Topê (5 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

james disse:


> E a chave poderá estar na possibilidade do rompimento súbito e não gradual ( muito importante este pormenor)  do vórtice polar. Não estou a ver os modelos a lidar bem nas previsões a médio prazo com esta situação, por isso acho que se  terá que ir acompanhando as saídas com muita paciência.
> 
> Outro pormenor interessante é que não estaríamos a falar de uma normal massa de ar muito frio polar. Seria mais do que isso, o rompimento do Vórtice Polar poderia capturar o " Jet Stream ", de modo que o ar seria tão frio, que qualquer depressão atlântica,mesmo transportando ar marítimo, levaria à queda de neve a qualquer cota,é a leitura que eu faço.
> É uma situação muito rara, mas não seria inédito, pois já ocorreu no passado.
> ...



Sem duvida nunca criar expectativas, mas que isto anda muito baralhado lá isso anda.


----------



## Topê (5 Fev 2016 às 17:10)

é sempre bom apreciar uma excelente tarde de Inverno a lembrar a primavera solarenga e amena como esta numa esplanada a beber uma fresquinha, sabendo que este tempo solarengo será sol de pouca dura e não vai durar eternidades, e que vira ai tempos aparentemente animados.


----------



## rozzo (5 Fev 2016 às 19:34)

Muita calma com essa conversa do rompimento do vórtice polar, e da cota 0. Isso é uma extrapolação completamente irreal. O que acontece é que quando há um aquecimento súbito na estratosfera, o Vórtice Polar pode-se partir em dois, ou pode ser bastante deslocado da sua posição. Já aí são duas coisas distintas.. Além do "pode", pois o sinal do aquecimento na estratosfera demora semanas a propagar até cá abaixo, e nem sempre resulta nesse cenário mais alterado da circulação polar na baixa atmosfera, portanto, o primeiro SE...

Segundo, o resultado da separação do vórtice em dois é diferente do deslocar do centro do vórtice. O primeiro garante muito mais "agitação' dos padrões zonais normais por todo o hemisfério do que o segundo. No caso do segundo depende da "lotaria" de para onde é empurrado o vórtice. Se em zonas como a América do Norte esse deslocamento é geralmente sinónimo de frio polar, aqui pode não ser nada disso. Geralmente para uma zona como a nossa com todo o Atlântico a oeste, deslocamentos do Vórtice Polar não resultam em nada excepcional. Volto a referir que em ambos os casos, os locais onde haverá mais animação serão sempre resultantes da lotaria de como e onde é afectado o Vórtice. Portanto, mais um SE... Sendo que no caso da quebra em dois sim a lotaria é mais abrangente. Mas aparentemente, a acontecer algo parece que irá ser do tipo deslocamento e não quebra... 

Mais ainda, em qualquer dos cenários, além da lotaria, o que acontece é uma alteração de centros de acção, nomeadamente dos bloqueios e do jetstream. Portanto claro aumenta simultaneamente nuns locais a probabilidade de entradas frias, enquanto noutros pelo contrário causa o efeito oposto. Mais um SE dependendo de quando e onde... 

Por fim, mesmo após estes SE's, se tivermos a sorte de o padrão mudar para um que favoreça bloqueio a norte e entradas frias decentes na nossa zona, estamos apenas a aumentar a chance de bons eventos. Não garante cota 0 em lado nenhum, isso é um dispararate. Não estamos no filme "O dia depois de amanhã" em que tudo congela. O potencial das entradas frias com ou sem aquecimento da estratosfera é o mesmo, ou seja, continuamos dependentes da "quantidade" de frio, de serem secas ou não, da posição das depressões, e sempre dependentes de estarmos no SW da Europa, bem suavizados pelo Atlântico.

Resumindo, estes episódios não são milagres, acontecem bastantes vezes e raramente resultam em alguma coisa de especial em Portugal. O mais que podemos dizer é que sempre baralham e lançam os dados na circulação atmosférica. Claro que no marasmo zonal em que estamos agora essa possibilidade é sempre animadora, e aumenta as chances de eventos épicos de quase nulas, para baixas... Podemos dizer que aumenta ligeiramente a probabilidade de ocorrência de milagres. Mas continuamos sempre a precisar desses milagres...


----------



## hurricane (5 Fev 2016 às 19:39)

james disse:


> E a chave poderá estar na possibilidade do rompimento súbito e não gradual ( muito importante este pormenor)  do vórtice polar. Não estou a ver os modelos a lidar bem nas previsões a médio prazo com esta situação, por isso acho que se  terá que ir acompanhando as saídas com muita paciência.
> 
> Outro pormenor interessante é que não estaríamos a falar de uma normal massa de ar muito frio polar. Seria mais do que isso, o rompimento do Vórtice Polar poderia capturar o " Jet Stream ", de modo que o ar seria tão frio, que qualquer depressão atlântica,mesmo transportando ar marítimo, levaria à queda de neve a qualquer cota,é a leitura que eu faço.
> É uma situação muito rara, mas não seria inédito, pois já ocorreu no passado.
> ...




Esse deve ter sido um dos posts mais irrealistas que já li neste fórum! Que exagero!


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 21:07)

hurricane disse:


> Esse deve ter sido um dos posts mais irrealistas que já li neste fórum! Que exagero!




Onde é que está o exagero?  

Além do mais, falei numa situação hipotética, que nem sequer está prevista nos modelos, que é raríssima na Europa ( mas já aconteceu no passado, grandes nevões a cotas baixas com entradas atlânticas gélidas) , e é mais frequente na América do Norte.  

Quando ocorreu a histórica descida do vórtice polar à  2 ou 3 anos na América do Norte, com as temperaturas nos 50 graus negativos em algumas regiões e os gigantescos nevões em latitudes baixas, onde nem sequer é costume  nevar, com certeza devias estar distraído. 

Ou achas que algo do género por cá trazia um bocadinho de neve e um bocadinho de frio?  

Claro que é raríssimo, ainda para mais nos tempos que correm com o aquecimento global, mais difícil se torna de ocorrer. 

Eu, como Meteolouco, gostava de passar por algo do género pelo menos uma vez na vida.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 21:13)

O nosso problema é o aquecimento global, essa é que é. 

Ainda à poucas décadas fartavam - se de ocorrer milagres por cá, às vezes até mais do que uma vez num ano. 

E, sim, mantenho que estas entradas marítimas polares  podem provocar neve a cota zero.  Mas também afirmo que continuamos a depender de alguma sorte e combinações, não digo que fossemos varridos por um nevão como se estivéssemos na Noruega.


----------



## hurricane (5 Fev 2016 às 21:45)

james disse:


> Onde é que está o exagero?
> 
> Além do mais, falei numa situação hipotética, que nem sequer está prevista nos modelos, que é raríssima na Europa ( mas já aconteceu no passado, grandes nevões a cotas baixas com entradas atlânticas gélidas) , e é mais frequente na América do Norte.
> 
> ...



Nova Iorque tem neve todos os anos. O Vórtice Polar ter descido na costa este dos estados unidos não me parece nada extraordinário. A zona este da Europa leva com frio e neve durante os meses de Inverno. Eu só vejo como sendo completamente irrealista haver um vórtice polar na Europa Ocidental. 

Muito menos com este Inverno quente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 22:01)

Deixo aqui o aviso de um grande sismo em Taiwan com imagens impressionantes a ver em sismos internacionais. Obrigado.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 22:10)

hurricane disse:


> Nova Iorque tem neve todos os anos. O Vórtice Polar ter descido na costa este dos estados unidos não me parece nada extraordinário. A zona este da Europa leva com frio e neve durante os meses de Inverno. Eu só vejo como sendo completamente irrealista haver um vórtice polar na Europa Ocidental.
> 
> Muito menos com este Inverno quente.




E eu volto a dizer.  Lê com atenção o que eu escrevi , falei de uma situação hipotética, não anunciei o rompimento do Vórtice Polar e muito menos o Apocalipse. 

E também volto a dizer que não prestaste a devida atenção aquele  episódio de frio raro que ocorreu  na América do Norte. 

É como dizer que  a América do Norte tem muitos furacões, mas não há vinces nem  Katrinas todos os anos. 

P.S.  Não percebo a relacao entre o facto de estar à bastante tempo um padrão de tempo mais quente com a impossibilidade total de,mais ou menos repentinamente, aparecer um período mais frio.  Não me parece que este padrão se mantenha nos próximos 20 anos. No passado, há muitos exemplos do género, por exemplo. A década de 50 tinha nevões a cotas baixas, quase todos os anos, a temperatura média era bem mais baixa, mas isso não foi impeditivo do mês de janeiro de 1957 ter tido uma das maiores anomalias positivas na temperatura dos últimos 100 anos.


----------



## rozzo (5 Fev 2016 às 22:54)

james disse:


> Onde é que está o exagero?
> 
> Além do mais, falei numa situação hipotética, que nem sequer está prevista nos modelos, que é raríssima na Europa ( mas já aconteceu no passado, grandes nevões a cotas baixas com entradas atlânticas gélidas) , e é mais frequente na América do Norte.
> 
> ...


O exagero é evidente!

Mas o pior é estares mesmo fora de contexto, com a história do "espero pelo menos uma vez viver um evento desses do vórtice polar aqui". Não estás mesmo a entender o que é o deslocamento ou split do Vórtice Polar. Não vem por aí até às nossas latitudes o ar do pólo tipo filme. Volto a repetir que apenas mexe com os centros de acção, aumentando a probabilidade de mergulhos frios a latitudes mais baixas, nada de raro.

Quando o vórtice polar se deslocou para cima dos EUA viste por acaso nevar em zonas com clima como o nosso? São Francisco, etc? Pois não.. Viste sim nevões e frio intenso nos locais onde o clima é propício a tal. 
E volto a realçar, aquecimentos da estratosfera não são a raridade que referes. São relativamente comuns. Pesquisa na net artigos sobre o assunto. Há bastantes.

Irrita-me essa postura, porque obviamente nenhum de nós sabe tudo, e andamos aqui a aprender  uns com os outros, é esse o espírito. Portanto acho bastante mau esse quase jurar a pés juntos e teimosia quando estás a insistir num assunto no qual estás equivocado..


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 23:22)

Eu apenas falei na possibilidade de termos um pouco mais de frio, coisa que por cá nao tem abundado.  Nem sequer falei em Apocalipses, mas pronto. 

Vivi os nevões de 83, apesar de ser muito pequeno.  Contentava - me em termos algo parecido, mas hoje em dia é quase impossível, pois o clima está muito mais quente. 

Não digo  mais nada sobre este assunto e peco desculpa pela minha ignorância.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 23:32)

Bem, estive a pesquisar sobre San Francisco e não encontrei  grandes semelhanças com o clima do Litoral Norte.   500 mm de precipitacao anual e já não neva à décadas , deve ter alguma semelhança com o clima do Algarve.


----------



## Topê (6 Fev 2016 às 00:12)

A nivel macro o nosso clima tem muito semelhanças com o clima da costa Oeste dos EUA , mas a se analisarmos mais detalhadamente encontram-se diferenças San Francisco nao tem calor no Verão, mas exceptuando essas diferenças,do ponto de vista generico sao regiões semelhantes.
O problema destas duas regioes nao é tanto a Latitude mas a estabilidade anticiclonica, no nosso caso a corrente do Golfo e o efeito esquentador do AA. A nossa latitude é ate elevada esta localizada acima da metade do hemisferio Norte a menos de 10-14 graus da barreira dos 50 graus Norte, não é essa a condicionante mas sim a corrente do Golfo isso acontece tb na costa oeste americana é por isso que é mais facil nevar na costa da Georgia ou na Florida com o a quebra do vortice polar que em San Francisco em latitudes mais elevadas.
Agora  teoria com a queda do vortice polar   em tese poderiamos ter supresas isso sem duvida.


----------



## Topê (6 Fev 2016 às 00:39)

james disse:


> Bem, estive a pesquisar sobre San Francisco e não encontrei  grandes semelhanças com o clima do Litoral Norte.   500 mm de precipitacao anual e já não neva à décadas , deve ter alguma semelhança com o clima do Algarve.


  San Francisco tem temperaturas de 15 graus de maxima em pleno Verão, raramente têm temperaturas acima dos 30 graus, por outro lado é bem mais seca que o litoral do norte de Portugal para encontrarmos valores de precipitação com a regularidade do Litoral norte português e galiza temos de ir bem mais para Norte para o estado washigton.Para termos uma ideia no Canada na British Columbia no Okanagan Valley é uma região vinicula falamos numa latitude 50 graus N.


----------



## Topê (6 Fev 2016 às 00:45)

james disse:


> Bem, estive a pesquisar sobre San Francisco e não encontrei  grandes semelhanças com o clima do Litoral Norte.   500 mm de precipitacao anual e já não neva à décadas , deve ter alguma semelhança com o clima do Algarve.


Vancouver é o clima galego nortenho do litoral de Portugal, mas com neve regular no Inverno mas sem frios gelidos ou extremos tudo soft no ponto,  e sem lestadas quentes.Para mim para o meu gosto é a minha definição de clima perfeito e ideal.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2016 às 17:53)

MSantos disse:


> Em zonas de montanha não se brinca neste tipo de situações, não se vai para lá só de manhã sabendo que vem mau tempo durante a tarde, foi uma irresponsabilidade! Uma irresponsabilidade que vai levar a que bombeiros ou outras entidades arrisquem a vida para os salvar....
> 
> Mas não estou a criticar, as pessoas têm que ter consciência dos riscos, coisa que infelizmente não têm.


Há pessoas malucas para tudo. Não vale a pena andarem a especular! Muita coisa pode ter acontecido. Se calhar não tinham net ou acesso para verem as previsões. A informação que nos é dada é insuficiente para podermos fazer juízos de valor.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

boneli disse:


> Seja como for foi inconsciente e improdente...se não conheciam o terreno não iam para lá ainda por cima num dia em que estava anunciado alerta amarelo de chuca e queda de neve!! De facto por paninhos quentes sobre quem prevarica e brinca pondo a sua vida e a dos outros (bombeiros) em risco é no mínimo lamentável.
> 
> No final da operação devia de ser apresentado a conta a quem teve a infeliz ideia de ir caminhar para a zona do Arado, num dia ONDE JÁ SE PREVIA MAU TEMPO. Desejo a melhor sorte do mundo a quem mais uma vez tem que arriscar a sua vida para encontrar alguém que estava bem era em casa.
> 
> Vivemos na républica das bananas é o que é.


Como já mencionei, muita coisa pode ter acontecido. A informação que nos dão não é suficiente para julgarmos ou dizer o que é certo ou errado. Se calhar não tinham acesso à internet para verem as previsões. "Atacar" estes montanhistas não vale a pena. Eles têm tanto valor quanto esses bombeiros, que escolheram arriscar as suas vidas para proteger as de outras. Desejo muita sorte para todos, incluindo os montanhistas que não devem ser deixados de lado só porque cometeram um erro ou não.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como já mencionei, muita coisa pode ter acontecido. A informação que nos dão não é suficiente para julgarmos ou dizer o que é certo ou errado. Se calhar não tinham acesso à internet para verem as previsões. "Atacar" estes montanhistas não vale a pena. Eles têm tanto valor quanto esses bombeiros, que escolheram arriscar as suas vidas para proteger as de outras. Desejo muita sorte para todos, incluindo os montanhistas que não devem ser deixados de lado só porque cometeram um erro ou não.


Não tinham Internet? Não me digas que não sabiam que ia chover hoje?

Deviam era pagar o salvamento. Tremenda irresponsabilidade.


----------



## boneli (6 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como já mencionei, muita coisa pode ter acontecido. A informação que nos dão não é suficiente para julgarmos ou dizer o que é certo ou errado. Se calhar não tinham acesso à internet para verem as previsões. "Atacar" estes montanhistas não vale a pena. Eles têm tanto valor quanto esses bombeiros, que escolheram arriscar as suas vidas para proteger as de outras. Desejo muita sorte para todos, incluindo os montanhistas que não devem ser deixados de lado só porque cometeram um erro ou não.



Justificar o injustificável..ninguém é posto de lado. Quem faz montanhismo e se lhe chamas montanhistas a regar numero é a segurança, segurança e segurança! Alguma coisa falhou e a partir do momento que saem para aquela zona num dia como hoje para fazer montanhismo não é preciso dizer mais nada!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2016 às 18:29)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não tinham Internet? Não me digas que não sabiam que ia chover hoje?
> 
> Deviam era pagar o salvamento. Tremenda irresponsabilidade.


Como é que sabes que eles tinham net? Não estavas lá pois não? Pagar o salvamento? Se passar um tornado na tua casa que construíste, tu deverias pagar os estragos? A irresponsabilidade foi tua por construíres uma casa nessa zona, e não teres pesquisado melhor não é? 
Para mim não faz sentido.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

boneli disse:


> Justificar o injustificável..ninguém é posto de lado. Quem faz montanhismo e se lhe chamas montanhistas a regar numero é a segurança, segurança e segurança! Alguma coisa falhou e a partir do momento que saem para aquela zona num dia como hoje para fazer montanhismo não é preciso dizer mais nada!


De manhã não chovia! Se fossem montanhistas profissionais teriam todo o cuidado. Com certeza eram amadores. Não fui eu que disse que eram montanhistas. Estava escrito no artigo.
É óbvio que pensaram que estaria bom fazer este tipo de atividade. Mesmo assim não é por isso que devem ser desvalorizados como alguns desvalorizaram...


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

Isto já foi aqui discutido aquando um anterior acontecimento. Altamente noticiado e explicado nos _media _e aqui no fórum. Até as consequências para as vítimas relativamente aos custos do salvamento etc...

Não se alonguem mais


----------



## james (6 Fev 2016 às 20:43)

O Problema destes excursionistas de montanha é que se convencionou que Portugal tem um clima calminho e sem milagres meteorológicos. E depois, estes excursionistas metem - se numa Serra como o Gerês como se fossem passear para o parque da terra deles. 

As montanhas do Norte, na sua maioria, são bastante escarpadas, com muitos precipícios e que, sob más condições climatéricas, podem tornar - se bastante perigosas, como em qualquer sistema montanhoso europeu.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Fev 2016 às 20:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> De manhã não chovia! Se fossem montanhistas profissionais teriam todo o cuidado. Com certeza eram amadores. Não fui eu que disse que eram montanhistas. Estava escrito no artigo.
> É óbvio que pensaram que estaria bom fazer este tipo de atividade. Mesmo assim não é por isso que devem ser desvalorizados como alguns desvalorizaram...


Se pensavam que ia estar bom tempo que se informassem. Imprudência e estupidez. Num dia em que as previsões davam bastante chuva foram-se meter numa serra como a do Gerês? Ainda por cima amadores? Ok.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Se pensavam que ia estar bom tempo que se informassem. Imprudência e estupidez. Num dia em que as previsões davam bastante chuva foram-se meter numa serra como a do Gerês? Ainda por cima amadores? Ok.


Deixem-nos ser assim. A vida é deles. Não sabemos as circunstâncias em que se encontravam mas mesmo assim continuam a julgar e a fazer juízos de valor...impressionante. Mas o que interessa é que já foram encontrados e pronto.


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2016 às 21:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deixem-nos ser assim. A vida é deles. Não sabemos as circunstâncias em que se encontravam mas mesmo assim continuam a julgar e a fazer juízos de valor...impressionante. Mas o que interessa é que já foram encontrados e pronto.



Não percebo a tua insistência em defender quem se pôs em perigo e aos outros que os tiveram que ir socorrer. Foi inconsciência pura e dura nada mais tenho a dizer.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

MSantos disse:


> Não percebo a tua insistência em defender quem se pôs em perigo e aos outros que os tiveram que ir socorrer. Foi inconsciência pura e dura nada mais tenho a dizer.


Simplesmente olho pelos dois lados da situação. Temos que perceber o que realmente aconteceu. Uma coisa é o que nos transmitem, outra coisa é a realidade. Não acho justo criticarem um grupo de pessoas sem saberem o que realmente aconteceu. Tudo tem um motivo. Não vou seguir pelo mesmo caminho de alguns que criticam e lhes chamam nomes.
Sim, eles bem podem ter-se aventurado sem terem pesquisado melhor sobre as condições que iriam estar, mas também pode ter uma história por trás. Acho incorreto criticarem e criticarem sem tentarem perceber o que realmente se passou. É muito fácil chamar nomes pela internet. Criticar alguém só porque fez algo de errado é muito incorreto! Sim, podem fazer críticas construtivas que os ajudem a perceber o que é que erraram. Agora, chamarem nomes é que já passa dos limites. Atenção, não estou a acusar, nem a provocar ninguém. Paz!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia companheiros!
Os modelos até estão jeitosos a prazo... as previsões automáticas do IPMA a por neve para Montalegre, Vinhais... no próximo fim de semana, os meteogramas desta casa a colocar as cotas a baixas aos 650m... vai começar o tira e põe do costume... continua a nossa saga!

Bem hajam!


----------



## boneli (8 Fev 2016 às 11:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deixem-nos ser assim. A vida é deles. Não sabemos as circunstâncias em que se encontravam mas mesmo assim continuam a julgar e a fazer juízos de valor...impressionante. Mas o que interessa é que já foram encontrados e pronto.



Tu não tens noção é do que dizes...felizmente que pertences a uma minoria que pensa assim. Esles que façam o que quiserem da vida deles, mas que não não incomodem terceiros com a sua irresponsabilidade e estupidez. A mania de de acharem que podem fazer o que bem lhes apetece sem arcarem com consequências e depois ainda há para-quedistas que batem palmas e apoiam estas situações como tu.

E para que não restam dúvidas eu sei o que se passou naquela situação e digo e repito. Imprudência, estupidez e no mínimo irresponsabilidade irem fazer uma caminhada para um local que não conhecem, perigoso, pior que tudo que é proibido fazer caminhadas sem prepararem e planearem o que estavam a fazer. De uma multa não se vão safar.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Fev 2016 às 11:57)

Em relação aos montanhistas também acho uma perfeita irresponsabilidade, não só colocaram a sua vida em perigo como a de outros.
Deviam-se ter informado das condições meteorológicas e não o fizeram.
Pelo que sei a serra do Geres é acidentada e perigosa ainda para mais nesta altura do ano, onde os Invernos costumam ser rigorosos por lá.
Que isto sirva de exemplo para os demais.


----------



## james (8 Fev 2016 às 12:10)

Mesmo tendo em conta que pode haver algum percalço ou azar, as caminhadas nestas serras têm que ser préviamente bem planeadas.  Não estamos a falar de uma simples caminhada pelo bosque.   As serras no Norte no geral e algumas no Centro  são muito escarpadas, com muitos abismos ( alguns alucinantes, que se alguém puser o pé em falso não sobra nada para a amostra)  e estão frequentemente sob condições climatéricas muito , muito adversas, mesmo no verão em muitas ocasiões.  Ao contrário do que muitas vezes se tem ideia de que em Portugal não há montanha a sério, nada mais falso. 

Eu próprio já fiz muitas vezes montanhismo no Gerês e noutras serras do Norte.  O planeamento para uma caminhada tem que ser muito minucioso, quer ao nível de mantimentos, da nossa forma física ( tem que se estar muito bem preparado, para ninguém ter que nos levar às costas)  e principalmente no acompanhamento da previsão meteorologica ( um grupo amador não se deve meter numa Serra como o Gerês , no inverno, nem com chuviscos, quanto mais com um temporal em aproximação, é de loucos) . 

Mas como estava a dizer, damos tanta importância à previsão meteorologica,  que já chegamos a ponderar  o adiamento de uma caminhada na montanha apenas pela  previsão de uma mera possibilidade de trovoada.


----------



## dahon (8 Fev 2016 às 12:14)

Infelizmente este ano já é a segunda vez que acontece. Mais do que a irresponsabilidade,  estas situações evidenciam que parte da população não tem em conta as condições meteorológicas na preparação das suas actividades. E isso é o que mais me preocupa no meio disto tudo.


----------



## Topê (8 Fev 2016 às 13:04)

dahon disse:


> Infelizmente este ano já é a segunda vez que acontece. Mais do que a irresponsabilidade,  estas situações evidenciam que parte da população não tem em conta as condições meteorológicas na preparação das suas actividades. E isso é o que mais me preocupa no meio disto tudo.




Tem existido montes de acidentes, também com turistas estrangeiros, no meu entender também um pouco devido a uma falta de cultura climatológica do publico em geral no que respeita ao verdadeiro clima português e dos seus reais riscos. 
Já consultei sites de turismo com chamada publicidade enganosa, onde aparecem imagens de praias do mediterrâneo referentes a praias portuguesas. Todos sabemos que no periodo estival entre Maio e Outubro as praias mediterrâneas são mais que estáveis no que respeita a ondulação, temperaturas da agua do mar,etc, sabemos que em Portugal a coisa não é bem assim, aliás os riscos do nosso mar são tremendos, já assisti em praias da linha, onde os chamados "camones" tem atitudes totalmente irresponsáveis, mesmo quando o mar estar aparentemente calmo. 
Esta falta de cultura climatológica acho que estende também as serras e lá está por vezes acontecem estes acidentes que são sempre de lamentar, mas no meu entender devem-se a uma percepção errada que muitas pessoas têm dos riscos clima português.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2016 às 13:12)

boneli disse:


> Tu não tens noção é do que dizes...felizmente que pertences a uma minoria que pensa assim. Esles que façam o que quiserem da vida deles, mas que não não incomodem terceiros com a sua irresponsabilidade e estupidez. A mania de de acharem que podem fazer o que bem lhes apetece sem arcarem com consequências e depois ainda há para-quedistas que batem palmas e apoiam estas situações como tu.
> 
> E para que não restam dúvidas eu sei o que se passou naquela situação e digo e repito. Imprudência, estupidez e no mínimo irresponsabilidade irem fazer uma caminhada para um local que não conhecem, perigoso, pior que tudo que é proibido fazer caminhadas sem prepararem e planearem o que estavam a fazer. De uma multa não se vão safar.


Não vamos a lado nenhum. Tu defendes uma coisa e eu defendo outra. Fiquemos por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2016 às 13:15)

Concordo, foi pura incúria e mau planeamento felizmente sem consequências mais graves, quando é um acidente , um infortúnio, algo inesperado, um azar, é uma coisa, agora isto aconteceu unica e exclusivamente por culpa deles. Em situações de mau tempo  seja chuva, vento, nevoeiro, neve, frio , não se pode facilitar, eu por exemplo era para ter ido à Sanábria este fim de semana, mas atendendo às condições do tempo prefiro ir lá com tempo mais calmo e claro, boa visibilidade, acessos etc ...as coisas tem que ser bem planeadas, para não ocorrerem surpresas e situações destas, primeiro a segurança, e depois a neve ou aventura/passeios na montanha.

A serra do Gerês esconde muito perigos e até com bom tempo tem que se ter cuidado, quanto mais em situações como as do fim de semana passado..


----------



## james (8 Fev 2016 às 13:17)

Topê disse:


> Tem existido montes de acidentes, também com turistas estrangeiros, no meu entender também um pouco devido a uma falta de cultura climatológica do publico em geral no que respeita ao verdadeiro clima português e dos seus reais riscos.
> Já consultei sites de turismo com chamada publicidade enganosa, onde aparecem imagens de praias do mediterrâneo referentes a praias portuguesas. Todos sabemos que no periodo estival entre Maio e Outubro as praias mediterrâneas são mais que estáveis no que respeita a ondulação, temperaturas da agua do mar,etc, sabemos que em Portugal a coisa não é bem assim, aliás os riscos do nosso mar são tremendos, já assisti em praias da linha, onde os chamados "camones" tem atitudes totalmente irresponsáveis, mesmo quando o mar estar aparentemente calmo.
> Esta falta de cultura climatológica acho que estende também as serras e lá está por vezes acontecem estes acidentes que são sempre de lamentar, mas no meu entender devem-se a uma percepção errada que muitas pessoas têm dos riscos clima português.




Perfeitamente de acordo. 
Há muita ignorância sobre os " climas " que existem em Portugal, em parte provocados pelas falsidades que os nossos média insistem em dizer.  E essa ignorância, muitas vezes, estende - se até a pessoas que ligam à meteorologia e até participam em fóruns, o que é chocante.


----------



## Topê (8 Fev 2016 às 17:21)

Será que estou a ver nesta saida do GFS?


----------



## james (8 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

Topê disse:


> Será que estou a ver nesta saida do GFS?




O quê?


----------



## boneli (8 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Atenção que estamos a mais de 200 horas.

Possivelmente até final da semana o mais provável é que muito mude.

Mas o que os modelos mostram é interessante.


----------



## dopedagain (8 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo, foi pura incúria e mau planeamento felizmente sem consequências mais graves, quando é um acidente , um infortúnio, algo inesperado, um azar, é uma coisa, agora isto aconteceu unica e exclusivamente por culpa deles. Em situações de mau tempo  seja chuva, vento, nevoeiro, neve, frio , não se pode facilitar, eu por exemplo era para ter ido à Sanábria este fim de semana, mas atendendo às condições do tempo prefiro ir lá com tempo mais calmo e claro, boa visibilidade, acessos etc ...as coisas tem que ser bem planeadas, para não ocorrerem surpresas e situações destas, primeiro a segurança, e depois a neve ou aventura/passeios na montanha.
> 
> A serra do Gerês esconde muito perigos e até com bom tempo tem que se ter cuidado, quanto mais em situações como as do fim de semana passado..



Eu sinceramente acho que este tempo mau não deve proibir ninguém de ir a serra deve sim fazer com que as pessoas redobrem os seus cuidados que avancem mais lentamente e com um planeamento muito mais cuidado a nível de estudo de rotas e de tempo feito nas mesmas e de que tipo de equipamento levam, se não conseguirem chegar a "X" sitio paciência! fica para a próxima, as vezes aquele bocadinho mais pode ser fatal. eu pessoalmente gosto muito mais da serra no inverno do que no verão. Por exemplo mês de agosto nas cascatas da peneda gerês metem me impressão com tanta gente,tanto barulho, tanta palhaçada. incomparável a uma visita em pleno inverno a nevar onde a sua beleza é pura e crua. Ainda ontem lá estive, sozinho, com ventos fortes ( mas suportáveis ), a nevar e um nevoeiro cerrado sem casas num raio de 10kms e não tive problemas. Essencial completamente essencial em inverno levar GPS, principalmente para quem não conhece a zona, Basta um nevoeiro cair e tudo parece completamente igual para quem não conhece e as vezes mesmo para quem conhece, e quando o pânico se instala tudo parece bastante mais difícil. levar powerbanks, eu levo sempre 3 carregamentos de bateria extra. Gels energéticos, lanterna, apito, e roupa boa e impermeável, e se possível deixarmos a rota que vamos percorrer sempre a um amigo ou familiar que não vá, para em caso de acontecer algo e estarmos incomunicáveis alguém saber que zona procurar. Há uma coisa que respeito muitíssimo e me faz muita impressão em alta montanha, e provavelmente é a única coisa que me pode fazer ficar em casa num dia de tempestade, são dias com ventos mesmo muito fortes. Pode ser mesmo difícil progredir com ventos poderosos, e não recomendo a ninguém ir para a serra em dias assim. Se formos a ver dias de calor excessivo podem fazer tanto ou mais mal como dias rigorosos de inverno e toda a gente sai de casa no verão...


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2016 às 18:22)

dopedagain disse:


> Eu sinceramente acho que este tempo mau não deve proibir ninguém de ir a serra deve sim fazer com que as pessoas redobrem os seus cuidados que avancem mais lentamente e com um planeamento muito mais cuidado a nível de estudo de rotas e de tempo feito nas mesmas e de que tipo de equipamento levam, se não conseguirem chegar a "X" sitio paciência! fica para a próxima, as vezes aquele bocadinho mais pode ser fatal. eu pessoalmente gosto muito mais da serra no inverno do que no verão. Por exemplo mês de agosto nas cascatas da peneda gerês metem me impressão com tanta gente,tanto barulho, tanta palhaçada. incomparável a uma visita em pleno inverno a nevar onde a sua beleza é pura e crua. Ainda ontem lá estive, sozinho, com ventos fortes ( mas suportáveis ), a nevar e um nevoeiro cerrado sem casas num raio de 10kms e não tive problemas. Essencial completamente essencial em inverno levar GPS, principalmente para quem não conhece a zona, Basta um nevoeiro cair e tudo parece completamente igual para quem não conhece e as vezes mesmo para quem conhece, e quando o pânico se instala tudo parece bastante mais difícil. levar powerbanks, eu levo sempre 3 carregamentos de bateria extra. Gels energéticos, lanterna, apito, e roupa boa e impermeável, e se possível deixarmos a rota que vamos percorrer sempre a um amigo ou familiar que não vá, para em caso de acontecer algo e estarmos incomunicáveis alguém saber que zona procurar. Há uma coisa que respeito muitíssimo e me faz muita impressão em alta montanha, e provavelmente é a única coisa que me pode fazer ficar em casa num dia de tempestade, são dias com ventos mesmo muito fortes. Pode ser mesmo difícil progredir com ventos poderosos, e não recomendo a ninguém ir para a serra em dias assim. Se formos a ver dias de calor excessivo podem fazer tanto ou mais mal como dias rigorosos de inverno e toda a gente sai de casa no verão...



Concordo, o planeamento, preparação e conhecimento da zona são tudo, coisa que estes "montanhistas" não pareciam ter e facilitaram..a meu ver o Inverno encerra mais perigos do que o verão, situações de nevoeiro com perca de visibilidade e orientação é do pior que pode acontecer na serra sobretudo para quem não conhece.

Concordo plenamente com a confusão que se gera nas cascatas no verão, fazem daquilo umas piscinas privadas, mas o mais chocante é o lixo que essa gente faz, polui a água, comem, lancham, lançam lixo e pacotes de sumos, leite e até garrafas para a água,, até necessidades lá fazem...enfim, no entanto há uma taxa de acesso na Mata de Albergaria que penso que é de 1 euro ou mais, isso cobram eles, mas para manter a zona limpa e aplicar coimas severas a quem estraga e polui está quieto, desde que pague pode sujar á vontade, é vergonhoso o que se vê por vezes nessa zona no Verão


----------



## Topê (8 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

james disse:


> O quê?



A entrada da massa de ar frio, vejo o anticiclone a ficar mais para Oeste permitindo que a massa de ar frio se desloque mais para o Oeste da nossa península, entre por Norte e não tanto por Noroeste, trazendo mais precipitação e frio á mistura.Vamos ver o que diz o ECM.


----------



## james (8 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Topê disse:


> A entrada da massa de ar frio, vejo o anticiclone a ficar mais para Oeste permitindo que a massa de ar frio se desloque mais para o Oeste da nossa península, entre por Norte e não tanto por Noroeste, trazendo mais precipitação e frio á mistura.Vamos ver o que diz o ECM.




Se entrasse por Norte e não por NO, seria bom para baixar a cota de neve, sem dúvida.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

dopedagain disse:


> Eu sinceramente acho que este tempo mau não deve proibir ninguém de ir a serra deve sim fazer com que as pessoas redobrem os seus cuidados que avancem mais lentamente e com um planeamento muito mais cuidado a nível de estudo de rotas e de tempo feito nas mesmas e de que tipo de equipamento levam, se não conseguirem chegar a "X" sitio paciência! fica para a próxima, as vezes aquele bocadinho mais pode ser fatal. eu pessoalmente gosto muito mais da serra no inverno do que no verão. Por exemplo mês de agosto nas cascatas da peneda gerês metem me impressão com tanta gente,tanto barulho, tanta palhaçada. incomparável a uma visita em pleno inverno a nevar onde a sua beleza é pura e crua. Ainda ontem lá estive, sozinho, com ventos fortes ( mas suportáveis ), a nevar e um nevoeiro cerrado sem casas num raio de 10kms e não tive problemas. Essencial completamente essencial em inverno levar GPS, principalmente para quem não conhece a zona, Basta um nevoeiro cair e tudo parece completamente igual para quem não conhece e as vezes mesmo para quem conhece, e quando o pânico se instala tudo parece bastante mais difícil. levar powerbanks, eu levo sempre 3 carregamentos de bateria extra. Gels energéticos, lanterna, apito, e roupa boa e impermeável, e se possível deixarmos a rota que vamos percorrer sempre a um amigo ou familiar que não vá, para em caso de acontecer algo e estarmos incomunicáveis alguém saber que zona procurar. Há uma coisa que respeito muitíssimo e me faz muita impressão em alta montanha, e provavelmente é a única coisa que me pode fazer ficar em casa num dia de tempestade, são dias com ventos mesmo muito fortes. Pode ser mesmo difícil progredir com ventos poderosos, e não recomendo a ninguém ir para a serra em dias assim. Se formos a ver dias de calor excessivo podem fazer tanto ou mais mal como dias rigorosos de inverno e toda a gente sai de casa no verão...


Concordo! Uma vez fui fazer caminhada e rappel na serra de Sintra e estava a chover moderado persistentemente e o vento era moderado com rajadas fortes. Foi naquela altura em que os "restos" do furacão Joaquín passaram pelo país. Mesmo assim, ganhei coragem e fui. Claro que tive os cuidados necessários e tinha pessoal mais experiente comigo. Se havia riscos? Claro que havia! E então? Todas as atividades têm os seus riscos. Arrisquei e não me arrependi nada! 
Como dizes, o mau tempo não é justificação para não fazer o que gostamos, a menos que apareça um furacão com ventos de 200km, claro.


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Fev 2016 às 21:01)

Boas o que têm a dizer sobre o clima em malta entre março e junho?


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2016 às 21:32)

celia salta disse:


> Boas o que têm a dizer sobre o clima em malta entre março e junho?


Penso que ainda é muito cedo fazer esse tipo de previsões.


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Penso que ainda é muito cedo fazer esse tipo de previsões.



Eu nao quero saber o tempo que vai estar (para isso eu sei que é muito cedo), eu queria saber como costuma ser...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2016 às 21:56)

celia salta disse:


> Eu nao quero saber o tempo que vai estar (para isso eu sei que é muito cedo), eu queria saber como costuma ser...


Penso que o clima de lá é parecido com o do alentejo. Tens aqui a média de temperaturas e precipitação, para cada mês, de Valeta:


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2016 às 16:51)

O cenario para os proximos dias em relaçao a neve está mais "animado" ? 

Ando aqui a ver uns sitios para ir apanhar a bela da neve


----------



## Beric D (9 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Montalegre:





Era bom era...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2016 às 12:58)

Vamos entrar na fase crucial... ou mantém ou retira difinitivamente...
Segundo a AEMET Domingo poderia ser o dia de alegria de muitos...
Predicción


Válida para los días 14 al 18 de febrero de 2016

Día 14 (domingo)

Excepto en el litoral este peninsular, donde habrá intervalos nubosos, en el resto de la Península y Baleares estará nuboso *o cubierto con precipitaciones generalizadas*, más abundantes en el tercio norte peninsular y en áreas de montaña, donde podrían ser persistentes y/o localmente fuertes. En Canarias probables precipitaciones en las islas occidentales de mayor relieve.

La cota probable de nieve se situará inicialmente por encima de los *1800 m, bajando a lo largo del día hasta los 600 m en amplias zonas de la península*.

Temperaturas en descenso, con heladas en zonas de montaña principalmente de la mitad norte.

Viento de componente oeste fuerte o con intervalos de fuerte en los litorales gallego, cantábrico y Alborán y en Baleares, con rachas fuertes o muy fuertes en zonas de montaña. En Canarias viento del nordeste con intervalos de fuerte.

AEMET


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2016 às 13:01)

Comentário MeteoGalicia a médio prazo:

"As condicións ata o sábado serán de ventos fortes do suroeste que deixarán chuvias xeneralizadas e temperaturas suaves. *A partir do domingo, entra o aire frío, con descenso das temperaturas e precipitacións en forma de neve e con sarabia*."


----------



## james (10 Fev 2016 às 13:10)

Para a semana,  em termos de entradas frias, também me parece interessante.


----------



## boneli (10 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

Se os modelos não mudarem tudo indica que Domingo e Segunda (mais Domingo) poderemos ter um bom evento para os amantes da neve. Nada de extraordinário, mas com cotas para já que podem a descer aos 600 metros, na melhor das hipóteses. Precipitação vai existir, falta saber durante quanto tempo e depois claro o frio que também vem. Os modelos já mostraram a ISO -4 (850 hPa) aqui na zona Norte, mas voltam a tirar. Iso -30 (500 hPa) também aqui a rondar a zona Norte.
Ainda faltam 4 dias, mas tem sido uma insistência dos modelos nesta entrada mais fria com precipitação. 

De 17 a 20 nova entrada mais fria e forte, mas para já falta a precipitação.  Iso -4 e e -34 sobre o nosso território, faltando precipitação que apesar de prevista é pouca. Pior de tudo é mesmo faltar muito tempo.

Aguardo novos capítulos


----------



## Topê (10 Fev 2016 às 13:51)

Como já referi neste topico, o meu grau de frustração relativo a este Outono/Inverno é bastante grande, sendo que o meu grau de exigência é paralelamente baixo, em bom português nesta altura do campeonato meteorológico contento-me com pouco. 
Neste sentido é com enorme satisfação que já a 10 de Fevereiro, sinto um tempinho de Inverno, dado os nossos padrões, vejo um período mais ou menos alargado de tempo instável e dias com chuva persistente, dias com algum frio,  e neve a cotas médias. E o melhor olho para os modelos e vejo animação e atmosfera nada definida e instável, o que dá mais ou menos garantir que este mês será normal e chuvoso, mais ou menos dentro da média. Isto para as minhas expectativas muito baixas é já muito satisfatório.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2016 às 14:03)

As app's dos telemóveis também já começam a mostrar neve...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

*Pistas de esqui da Serra da Estrela com prejuízo de meio milhão*

As pistas de esqui da Serra da Estrela ainda não abriram este inverno, devido à falta de neve, o que já causou um prejuízo superior a meio milhão de euros, disse esta quarta-feira o diretor-geral da estância.

"Reportando-nos ao último ano, e sem termos em conta as perspetivas de crescimento que tínhamos para 2016, estamos seguramente a falar de mais de meio milhão de euros de prejuízo", afirmou Carlos Varandas, em declarações à agência Lusa.

O responsável explicou que as poucas vezes que caiu neve na Serra da Estrela, na Covilhã, distrito de Castelo Branco, não foi em quantidade suficiente para pôr a funcionar as pistas e que, além disso, as temperaturas que se têm registado também não permitiram recorrer à produção de neve de cultura (artificial).

"Temos condições técnicas para fazê-lo, mas com temperaturas elevadas como as deste ano torna-se impossível", acrescentou.

Segundo Carlos Varandas, a estância, que deveria ter aberto no início de dezembro, já conta com 70 dias de encerramento, quando no último ano, por esta altura, tinha registado 58 dias de funcionamento.

"É efetivamente um ano para esquecer, porque, mesmo que ainda consigamos abrir, já não há forma de compensar o que está para trás", lamentou.

Este ano, lembrou, a Turistrela, empresa concessionária do turismo e desportos de inverno na Serra da Estrela, que é proprietária da estância, levou a cabo um conjunto de "melhorias significativas", num investimento global de cerca de 700 mil euros.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Economia/Interior.aspx?content_id=5023092


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

MeteoGalicia:

Tralo paso da fronte durante o sábado, Galicia quedará na zona de chuvascos que veñen detrás. Estes chuvascos serán localmente treboentos, mesmo acompañados ocasionalmente de sarabia. A cota de neve baixará durante o domingo, estando entre os 400 e os 600 metros. As temperaturas sufrirán un descenso moi acusado durante a xornada. Os ventos soprarán do noroeste, moderados no interior e fortes no litoral e zonas altas, aumentando a sensación térmica de frío.

Manhã:






Tarde:




Noite:





A ver se se confirmam as previsões!


----------



## dopedagain (11 Fev 2016 às 13:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> MeteoGalicia:
> 
> Tralo paso da fronte durante o sábado, Galicia quedará na zona de chuvascos que veñen detrás. Estes chuvascos serán localmente treboentos, mesmo acompañados ocasionalmente de sarabia. A cota de neve baixará durante o domingo, estando entre os 400 e os 600 metros. As temperaturas sufrirán un descenso moi acusado durante a xornada. Os ventos soprarán do noroeste, moderados no interior e fortes no litoral e zonas altas, aumentando a sensación térmica de frío.
> 
> ...




Fenomenal, alto minho pintado de branco  Já vou estrear as luvas novas!! hehe


----------



## André Ultra (11 Fev 2016 às 15:06)

Boas, li algures que a neve afinal não cairá a cotas a baixo dos 800 metros, sendo assim nada de novo se avizinha. Queda de neve, sim mas só nos locais de sempre, certo? Quem me dera estar enganado, mas pelo que tenho lido não existiram surpresas.


----------



## Beric D (11 Fev 2016 às 15:17)

Surpresas são isso mesmo... surpresas! Quantas vezes não nevou já a cotas mais baixas que o anunciado? Nada é 100% previsível, principalmente na meteorologia!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2016 às 16:15)

André Ultra disse:


> Boas, li algures que a neve afinal não cairá a cotas a baixo dos 800 metros, sendo assim nada de novo se avizinha. Queda de neve, sim mas só nos locais de sempre, certo? Quem me dera estar enganado, mas pelo que tenho lido não existiram surpresas.


Onde é que viste isso? As cotas mantêm-se.


----------



## André Ultra (11 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

IPMA, para sábado, mete uma cota de neve de 1600 metros já quase para a noite, descendo talvez para os 1400 m já para o final, final do dia. 

Para uma entrada deste género, 800 m já é uma boa cota, nem sei se acumulará algo que se veja a esta cota.

Foi isto  que li, por isso o meu comentario


----------



## james (11 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

André Ultra disse:


> IPMA, para sábado, mete uma cota de neve de 1600 metros já quase para a noite, descendo talvez para os 1400 m já para o final, final do dia.
> 
> Para uma entrada deste género, 800 m já é uma boa cota, nem sei se acumulará algo que se veja a esta cota.
> 
> Foi isto  que li, por isso o meu comentario




Fui eu que escrevi isso?  

Em relação aos 800 metros é apenas a minha opinião. Mas pode sempre baixar mais um pouco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 18:44)

Ora bem o GFS mete cotas 500\600 pontualmente até mais baixas no extremo Norte, os outros modelos também. o IPMA mete 800m. Realmente acumular abaixo dos 800 vai ser difícil mas olhando as previsões atuais (sujeitas a mudanças) nevará em altitudes inferiores e tendo em conta a isso -4 a 850hpa e -30 a 500hPa pode haver surpresas. Neste momento eu não descartaria neve pontual à cota 400... Espermos que se mantenha ou melhore, mas pelo menos as zonas do costume irão ter um bom nevão.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

Penso que o IPMA é um pouco conservador em relação a cotas de neve, prefere jogar pelo seguro, mas também não vejo grandes condições para que neve abaixo dos 700/800 m..só se aguaceiros muito intensos fizerem baixar pontualmente a cota para uns 500/600 m. A entrada é fria, mas também não é nada que já não tivesse ocorrido no passado, se fosse mais continental e menos marítima as cotas baixariam um pouco mais, se bem que ocorrerá depois uma rotação do vento para o quadrante Norte, mas aí a precipitação já será mais escassa..


----------



## PedroSarrico (11 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

Domingo cheira-me que vou dar uma voltinha à serra da freita. No caramulo duvido que caia alguma coisa


----------



## MarcioRR (11 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

então quer dizer que a 500 metros em são bento  porto de Mós nao vai ser desta que vai nevar


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2016 às 18:57)

MarcioRR disse:


> então quer dizer que a 500 metros em são bento  porto de Mós nao vai ser desta que vai nevar



Com esta sinóptica, duvido muito que neve aos 500 metros,mas em Meteorologia nunca se sabe, talvez alguma água neve..


----------



## MarcioRR (11 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

é pena faz 10 anos que cá caiu em força como em quase todo o pais, já tenho saudades, ahah


----------



## dopedagain (11 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

é provavel que neve durante alguns momentos mas derrete rapido, relembro o evento de dia 5 de janeiro deste ano onde o ipma dava cotas de 800 metros, e a aemet 600 e nevou em cotas de 600metros pelo menos aqui na zona do minho durante 1h ou 2h derretendo tudo depois rapidamente quando a cota subiu e virou chuva. boa acumulação provavelmente só para cima dos 1000 metros...


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

Snifa disse:


> Com esta sinóptica, duvido muito que neve aos 500 metros,mas em Meteorologia nunca se sabe..


Snifa, essa carta é das 12h o ar frio ainda está a entrar, o período mais frio será o fim da tarde inicio da noite. mas com precipitação escassa


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2016 às 19:01)

Meteofan disse:


> Snifa, essa carta é das 12h o ar frio ainda está a entrar, o período mais frio será o fim da tarde inicio da noite. mas com precipitação escassa



Pois, o velho problema, entra frio mas a precipitação escasseia..


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

Mas apesar de tudo os modelos colocam alguma precipitação durante toda a tarde e madrugada, e aí sim poderão ocorrer surpresas (400\500 m pontualmente) mas acumular realmente será difícil.


----------



## james (11 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Boa entrada fria,  para cotas mais baixas,  parece - me para o final da próxima semana.  Pena a precipitação residual.

Quer o GFS quer o ECM, insistem à muito nesta entrada.  As cotas de neve são muito baixas e aparentemente a entrada é continental.  Tem o problema de ainda faltar muito tempo e de a precipitação ser escassa ( embora esteja prevista alguma) .


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Não tenho dúvidas que muitas das nossa serras vão ficar pintadas de branco, a acumulação dependerá ( como é natural ) da quantidade de precipitação quando o frio começar a entrar.

A entrada da próxima semana também me parece interessante, assim se mantenha como está ou melhore um pouco mais 

Portanto, duas boas entradas frias practicamente seguidas em perspectiva, o que poderá fazer a neve acumulada  nas serras conservar por mais dias


----------



## MarcioRR (11 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

isso era muito porreiro mesmo, é pena a minha serra ser baixa, mas pronto da zona é das mais altas


----------



## Paulo H (11 Fev 2016 às 19:35)

Sempre a velha história.. "está frio para nevar, mas falta a precipitação".

Talvez seja interessante comparar cotas de neve, mas mais importante é o conteúdo "cota de neve, quando há precipitação".

Talvez aqui esteja a justificação para diferentes cotas de neve previstas, entre ipma e aemet. Faz sentido indicar cota de neve, mas no período em que haja precipitação. 

Não fico mais contente, se um modelo prever cota de neve a 400m numa dada hora, sem precipitação. Prefiro ser realista, e saber que a cota de neve é 700m numa hora em que haja precipitação.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

james disse:


> Quer o GFS quer o ECM, insistem à muito nesta entrada. As cotas de neve são muito baixas e aparentemente a entrada é continental. Tem o problema de ainda faltar muito tempo e de a precipitação ser escassa ( embora esteja prevista alguma) .



Não é bem continental, é mais de Norte, sempre é melhor que Noroeste para a cota baixar, mas o problema é mesmo a precipitação, o ECMWF e GFS estão em boa sintonia apesar da distância 

Entrada fria continental é isto, o frio a ser puxado de Nordeste/ENE


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 19:39)

os modelos ate etao generosos na precipitação pelo menos no norte deve haver precipitação no período mais frio, não sendo muito abundante existe. É aí que reside a minha esperança para nevar aqui (500 metros não é impossível, quero acreditar que não   ) Mesmo que sejam só uns flocos já fico feliz!


----------



## dopedagain (11 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

Meteofan disse:


> os modelos ate etao generosos na precipitação pelo menos no norte deve haver precipitação no período mais frio, não sendo muito abundante existe. É aí que reside a minha esperança para nevar aqui (500 metros não é impossível, quero acreditar que não   ) Mesmo que sejam só uns flocos já fico feliz!








No minho quando a cota descer, vai haver precipitação suficiente para haver boa acumulação, estes dados são de cota 50, em altitude a precipitação será maior certamente!  e o que mais me entusiasma é que quando a cota subir não há precipitação o que vai manter a neve uns bons dias nos pontos mais altos!


----------



## Meteolouco (11 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Precipitação em forma de neve só mesmo parece-me acima 700 metros isto no interior centro no norte poderá nevar acima 600 metros abaixo disso será sleet pois quando entra maior frio em altitude começa a escassear a precipitação, mas como em meteorologia ás vezes acontecem surpresas nunca se sabe, estou a gostar bem mais dos modelos para dia19 mas isso até lá ainda falta muito, certo é que para a semana lá teremos o frio mais a sério


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2016 às 20:02)

dopedagain disse:


> No minho quando a cota descer, vai haver precipitação suficiente para haver boa acumulação, estes dados são de cota 50, em altitude a precipitação será maior certamente!  e o que mais me entusiasma é que quando a cota subir não há precipitação o que vai manter a neve uns bons dias nos pontos mais altos!


Lá está, cota 500 ali com precipitação será difícil, mas não me parece impossível de todo. Uma coisa é certa: Vou andar de olhos colados no céu ahah


----------



## jonas (11 Fev 2016 às 20:02)

Meteolouco disse:


> Precipitação em forma de neve só mesmo parece-me acima 700 metros isto no interior centro no norte poderá nevar acima 600 metros abaixo disso será sleet pois quando entra maior frio em altitude começa a escassear a precipitação, mas como em meteorologia ás vezes acontecem surpresas nunca se sabe, estou a gostar bem mais dos modelos para dia19 mas isso até lá ainda falta muito, certo é que para a semana lá teremos o frio mais a sério


Eu diria 500m ate ao marao e 700 ate ao alentejo mais ou menos


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Fev 2016 às 20:55)

Estou com esperança de ver alguns flocos de neve na serra de São Mamede(1.025m) ou Marvão( 865m), o GFS refere essa possibilidade


----------



## james (11 Fev 2016 às 23:18)

O GFS mete cota zero de neve em alguns locais do Vale do Minho no final da próxima semana.  E há alguma possibilidade de precipitação, embora baixa. 

Ainda vamos morrer na praia, passar ao lado de um bom evento de neve a cotas baixas por falta de precipitação.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Fev 2016 às 23:22)

eu também costumo ser cauteloso mas esta previsão tem estado muito estável desde que apareceu sem muitas alterações e já só faltam 3 dias  mas no domingo cá estaremos


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 01:05)

Faz por esta altura 2 anos, grande video, que camadão de neve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2016 às 10:35)

Act. previsão AEMET... baixa a cota para o centro peninsular, o problema será a precipitação... será escassa.

Validez: domingo, 14 febrero 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Fenómenos significativos*
*Nevadas en cotas bajas.*

*Predicción*
*Lluvias y chubascos que pueden ser localmente fuertes o persistentes y ocasionalmente acompañados de tormenta en Galicia*, Cornisa Cantábrica y Pirineo occidental. Con menor intensidad afectarán también al resto de la mitad norte peninsular y ya con carácter más disperso a Baleares y a zonas de la mitad sur, preferentemente de montaña. También pueden darse algunas precipitaciones débiles en Ceuta y Melilla, y no se descartan que afecten incluso a puntos del litoral y prelitoral mediterráneo, aunque allí con baja probabilidad. Igualmente pueden producirse algunas lluvias ocasionales en la vertiente norte de las Canarias de mayor relieve.

*Cota de nieve en la Península: en el eje cantabro-pirenaico 1000/1200 m inicialmente, bajando a lo largo del día hasta 500/700; en los Sistemas Central e Ibérico 1500/1700 m bajando a 600/800 m*; en las cordilleras de la *mitad sur, 2000/2200 m bajando a 800/1000 m*.

*Temperaturas en descenso generalizado, siendo más acusado en el norte peninsular*. Las nocturnas podrían bajar notablemente, con heladas en amplias zonas del interior peninsular.

Vientos del Oeste girando al Noroeste en la Península y Baleares, pudiendo ser fuertes o con rachas muy fuertes en numerosas zonas. En Canarias vientos del noreste, con intervalos de fuerte.

AEMET

Já existe aviso amarelo para Ourense Sur (Montalegre/Chaves/Terras de Bouro) a partir das 9h (hora de Lisboa) de Domingo por nevadas, acumulação de 4 cm.
Para Ourense Montanha (Vinhais) o aviso amarelo entra em vigor logo à meia-noite de Domingo, acumulação 10 cm.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2016 às 11:11)

A precipitação escassa, esse é que é o nosso principal problema.  Apesar de ser verdade que, para nevar a cotas baixas,  é preciso algumas combinações,  mas o principal problema do nosso país é mesmo a falta de precipitação. 
Temos   tido excelentes entradas continentais ao longo dos anos com grande potencial. E tantas entradas polares marítimas em que no pós - frontal, muitas vezes a temperatura anda quase nos 0 graus ou negativa, mas as nuvens acabaram de se ir embora. 

E isso acontece em 95 % dos casos ou mais.  Digam o que disserem,  é  o grande problema do nosso país não nevar mais vezes a cotas baixas, a falta de precipitação. Mas é o clima que temos, não há nada a fazer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2016 às 11:11)

Também a MeteoGalicia já emitiu avisos para Domingo!
Ourense sur e montanha: Aviso amarelo por acumulação de mais de 5 cm em 24h, Ourense Montanha inicia às 9 da manhã, Ourense sur ao meio-dia.

Link: http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/adversos/adversosIndex.action#anclaMenu


----------



## Paulo H (12 Fev 2016 às 11:18)

james disse:


> A precipitação escassa, esse é que é o nosso principal problema.  Apesar de ser verdade que, para nevar a cotas baixas,  é preciso algumas combinações,  mas o principal problema do nosso país é mesmo a falta de precipitação.
> Temos   tido excelentes entradas continentais ao longo dos anos com grande potencial. E tantas entradas polares marítimas em que no pós - frontal, muitas vezes a temperatura anda quase nos 0 graus ou negativa, mas as nuvens acabaram de se ir embora.
> 
> E isso acontece em 95 % dos casos ou mais.  Digam o que disserem,  é  o grande problema do nosso país não nevar mais vezes a cotas baixas, a falta de precipitação. Mas é o clima que temos, não há nada a fazer.



Há exceções.. Estava eu na Covilhã em 1997, num dia de nevão e lembro-me perfeitamente de um professor polaco nos dizer que antes do final da tarde deixaria de nevar. O frio continuava a entrar e a verdade é que deixou de nevar para começar a cair freezing rain.

Ou seja, estar a temperatura à superfície nos 0 graus ou mesmo negativa, não significa que 200m mais acima não esteja já positiva descongelando a neve.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2016 às 11:24)

Paulo H disse:


> Há exceções.. Estava eu na Covilhã em 1997, num dia de nevão e lembro-me perfeitamente de um professor polaco nos dizer que antes do final da tarde deixaria de nevar. O frio continuava a entrar e a verdade é que deixou de nevar para começar a cair freezing rain.
> 
> Ou seja, estar a temperatura à superfície nos 0 graus ou mesmo negativa, não significa que 200m mais acima não esteja já positiva descongelando a neve.




Sim, claro. 
Mas eu estava a referir - me mesmo às incontáveis vezes em que  poderiam estar reunidas as condições para nevar a cotas baixas, mas não ocorre, devido à falta de precipitação e nuvens.  E isso acontece demasiadas vezes, infelizmente.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

Chuva moderada puxada a vento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Fev 2016 às 11:49)

Alguém tem informações sobre as albufeiras, rios, aqui no litoral?


----------



## Topê (12 Fev 2016 às 13:33)

Mais vale tarde que nunca.
Cheira a Inverno e a sério, é bom olhar para os modelos tanto a curto,médio e longo prazo, teremos um mês de Fevereiro Invernal com tudo um pouco.
É engraçado que estes últimos dias fazem-me lembrar mais um tempo de fim de Outono tipico de Dezembro, do que já um tempo de meados de Fevereiro, e isso observa-se nas médias, os valores de precipitação mensal em Fevereiro e Março caem significativamente voltando depois a subir em Abril, a verdade é que estamos a ter um período instável bem prolongado,com frio á mistura que no meu senso comum, faz-me mais lembrar mais o mês de Dezembro, que o mês de Fevereiro.


----------



## Topê (12 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

james disse:


> A precipitação escassa, esse é que é o nosso principal problema.  Apesar de ser verdade que, para nevar a cotas baixas,  é preciso algumas combinações,  mas o principal problema do nosso país é mesmo a falta de precipitação.
> Temos   tido excelentes entradas continentais ao longo dos anos com grande potencial. E tantas entradas polares marítimas em que no pós - frontal, muitas vezes a temperatura anda quase nos 0 graus ou negativa, mas as nuvens acabaram de se ir embora.
> 
> E isso acontece em 95 % dos casos ou mais.  Digam o que disserem,  é  o grande problema do nosso país não nevar mais vezes a cotas baixas, a falta de precipitação. Mas é o clima que temos, não há nada a fazer.



O Nosso problema é o mesmo que o da Irlanda  a latitudes extremamente elevadas, onde neva pouco, esse problema chama-se corrente do golfo, esse é o grande determinismo no nosso clima Oceano atlântico. Neva muito mais no mediterrâneo, em latitudes bem mais baixas que cá. Não há nada a fazer em relação a isso, só acreditarmos em milagres e esperar que um dia hajam alterações significativas no Atlântico que nos traga um pouco dos fenómenos da costa leste dos EUA para cá, com aquelas quebras do vórtice polar, era só puxar um pouco para Leste e nós e os Açores teríamos algo inédito, mas como disse isso quase ficção cientifica. Entrada continentais? é um pouco para esquecer ficamos sempre com os restos, entradas de NW são boas para cobrir as nossas serras de branco, mas a altitudes medias,baixas são sempre mais raras.


----------



## Gongas (12 Fev 2016 às 19:20)

Pessoal, previsões para esta noite e dia de amanha para Coimbra?
tenho os ribeiros a começarem a galgar as margens


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2016 às 19:22)

Gongas disse:


> Pessoal, previsões para esta noite e dia de amanha para Coimbra?
> tenho os ribeiros a começarem a galgar as margens


Infelizmente a chuva vai continuar e ainda há muito para cair...


----------



## Paulo H (12 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

Topê disse:


> O Nosso problema é o mesmo que o da Irlanda  a latitudes extremamente elevadas, onde neva pouco, esse problema chama-se corrente do golfo, esse é o grande determinismo no nosso clima Oceano atlântico. Neva muito mais no mediterrâneo, em latitudes bem mais baixas que cá. Não há nada a fazer em relação a isso, só acreditarmos em milagres e esperar que um dia hajam alterações significativas no Atlântico que nos traga um pouco dos fenómenos da costa leste dos EUA para cá, com aquelas quebras do vórtice polar, era só puxar um pouco para Leste e nós e os Açores teríamos algo inédito, mas como disse isso quase ficção cientifica. Entrada continentais? é um pouco para esquecer ficamos sempre com os restos, entradas de NW são boas para cobrir as nossas serras de branco, mas a altitudes medias,baixas são sempre mais raras.


Correto. Temos o clima que temos em boa parte devido à corrente do golfo. O vortex polar tende sempre a entrar nos continentes, em vez dos oceanos. Do lado da américa do norte, o vortex polar, bem como a circulação do jet stream são muito condicionados pelas montanhas rochosas. Na costa leste americana à nossa latitude e acima, além de frio recebem humidade dos grandes lagos, resultando em neve.

O que nós temos por aqui é bem diferente, se o frio atravessa a europa até nós vem seco (sem grandes lagos em espanha), e as entradas atlânticas vêm já amenizadas pela corrente do golfo.

Aqui a única "coisa a fazer" seria esperar que o degelo da gronelandia, alastrasse água doce fria por todo o atlântico norte, ao ponto de enterrar ou interromper a corrente do golfo. Mas.. Com um oceano mais frio, ar superficial mais frio (com menos água), teríamos menos precipitação (descarregava praticamente tudo à saída das latitudes tropicais).


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2016 às 20:21)

Topê disse:


> O Nosso problema é o mesmo que o da Irlanda  a latitudes extremamente elevadas, onde neva pouco, esse problema chama-se corrente do golfo, esse é o grande determinismo no nosso clima Oceano atlântico. Neva muito mais no mediterrâneo, em latitudes bem mais baixas que cá. Não há nada a fazer em relação a isso, só acreditarmos em milagres e esperar que um dia hajam alterações significativas no Atlântico que nos traga um pouco dos fenómenos da costa leste dos EUA para cá, com aquelas quebras do vórtice polar, era só puxar um pouco para Leste e nós e os Açores teríamos algo inédito, mas como disse isso quase ficção cientifica. Entrada continentais? é um pouco para esquecer ficamos sempre com os restos, entradas de NW são boas para cobrir as nossas serras de branco, mas a altitudes medias,baixas são sempre mais raras.



O "problema" do nosso clima em relação à falta de frio e de neve é que a circulação global à nossa latitude dá-se usualmente de Oeste para Este, logo na maior parte das vezes apanhamos com ar marítimo, temperado. Nas raras vezes em que temos circulação continental não há precipitação, porque a massa de ar é seca.

Células do vórtice polar no Atlântico são relativamente habituais, mas dá nisto:







Circulação de Oeste, vento, chuva orográfica e tempo ameno.

A costa Leste americana beneficia com a circulação continental de Oeste. Recebe ar frio, sem qualquer trajecto marítimo e directamente dos pólos. Ainda por cima, como é muito mais difícil a ocorrência de ciclogéneses em ambiente continental frio, é uma massa estável que dificilmente é "varrida".
Quando uma depressão de origem tropical se desloca de Sul para Norte, desde o Golfo do México, encontra a massa fria e ocorrem aqueles blizzards épicos.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2016 às 20:38)

Os EUA também têm massivas cordilheiras de montanhas que simultâneamente 'secam' o ar marítimo de oeste (formando os desertos do centro-oeste) e ajudam a 'desviar' o ar de norte, frio, para este/sudeste (onde se junta ao ar quente do Golfo desencadeando todas as tormentas habituais):


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2016 às 22:53)

Acham que para domingo é boa aposta subir a serra da Freita? É seguro?


----------



## Stinger (12 Fev 2016 às 22:58)

kikofra disse:


> Acham que para domingo é boa aposta subir a serra da Freita? É seguro?



Tou a pensar também em ir la domingo


----------



## camrov8 (12 Fev 2016 às 23:01)

acho que sim. já fui com condições de frio menos favoráveis e nevou, a minha regra é só lá ir com com temperaturas inferiores a 7ºc


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2016 às 23:43)

Algumas fotos do mau tempo já vão sendo partilhadas.
Gondomar:




Rio Meira (Valongo):




Ponte da Barca (Rio Lima):




Freguesia de Alvre, Aguiar de Sousa, Porto:




Mais fotos: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-02-12-Mau-tempo-em-Portugal


----------



## Stinger (13 Fev 2016 às 00:34)

Na senhora do salto deve estar brutal tambem


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2016 às 14:24)

camrov8 disse:


> acho que sim. já fui com condições de frio menos favoráveis e nevou, a minha regra é só lá ir com com temperaturas inferiores a 7ºc


Em termos de acumulação, vai ser boa?


----------



## Stinger (13 Fev 2016 às 15:26)

kikofra disse:


> Em termos de acumulação, vai ser boa?




Relativamente á freita , acham que as autoridades cortam as estradas cá em baixo ou pode se subir para lá normalmente ?? Como lá em cima é quase um planalto é relativamente seguro


----------



## dopedagain (13 Fev 2016 às 22:53)

Já carrega em manzaneda! Agora é sempre a descer a cota


----------



## Stinger (13 Fev 2016 às 23:12)

Quem vai amanha á Freita ? Acham que tem Boas possibilidades ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Fev 2016 às 23:17)

Vou até mafomedes neve garantida e viagem mais simples


----------



## Paulo H (13 Fev 2016 às 23:24)

A Serra da Freita fica ao pé da serra da gralheira? Eu diria que acima dos 600m é garantido, mesmo que sem grande precipitação/ acumulação.

Eu apostava a zona entre castro daire e lamego (serra de montemuro).

Previsão de Cotas para C.Branco (490m no castelo): 
- ipma: 600m
- aemet: 700m
- meteograma gfs18z do fórum: 450m

O nosso meteograma peca por excesso, mas dá 0.2mm às 15h (500m) e 0.2mm às 18h (450m). Além de que para mim, 0.2mm é o mesmo que dizer "há 20% de probabilidade de cair algum chuvisco", ou seja, nada!


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

A Serra da Freita é um Caramulo v2.0, com a vantagem de ser um pouco mais a norte e de atingir altitudes ligeiramente superiores, amanhã excepcionalmente deve nevar lá, mas Montemuro ou Marão são bem melhores apostas.


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 00:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vou até mafomedes neve garantida e viagem mais simples



Somos quase da mesma zona , onde é isso ?


----------



## Stinger (14 Fev 2016 às 01:04)

Nickname disse:


> A Serra da Freita é um Caramulo v2.0, com a vantagem de ser um pouco mais a norte e de atingir altitudes ligeiramente superiores, amanhã excepcionalmente deve nevar lá, mas Montemuro ou Marão são bem melhores apostas.



O marao é melhor mas é mais complicado e como a estrada é sempre a subir aquilo fica logo tudo parado com um nevão e depois torna se perigoso para a conduçao


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Fev 2016 às 09:31)

Stinger disse:


> Somos quase da mesma zona , onde é isso ?


A4 direcção Amarante sair pa mesao  frio baião


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 11:03)

*Mau tempo. Dois troços da linha ferroviária do norte com a circulação interrompida*

 Nevão corta acesso à Serra da Estrela

A neve que caiu durante a noite na região na Serra da Estrela forçou o encerramento ao trânsito das estradas de acesso ao pico da montanha, por motivos de segurança.

O corte da estrada nacional 338 abrange os troços 1, 2, 11, 12 e 13, limitando a circulação entre Portela do Arão, Loriga e a Lagoa Comprida, bem como o troço número dois na Estrada Nacional 339, entre Lagoa Comprida e o Sabugueiro.


Infraestruturas de Portugal sem previsões da regularização de comboios no Norte

A Refer/Infraestruturas de Portugal (IP) não tinha hoje de manhã qualquer previsão sobre a regularização da circulação em dois troços da linha ferroviária do norte, interrompida devido ao mau tempo.

"Não temos previsão, as linhas [ferroviárias] continuam submersas e tudo depende da evolução do estado do tempo durante o dia de hoje", disse à agência Lusa fonte da Infraestruturas de Portugal (IP), ex-Refer.

http://www.dn.pt/portugal/ao-vivo/i...te-com-a-circulacao-interrompida-5029168.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2016 às 11:55)

Meus amigos!
AVISO VERMELHO POR ACUMULAÇÃO DE NEVE NAS ASTÚRIAS!


----------



## camrov8 (15 Fev 2016 às 18:57)

fui a freita e nevou que se fartou 20 ficaram retidos as 5 os bombeiros fecharam as estradas, o bom da freita é o facto das estradas lá por cima serem planas e as subidas não serem muito inclinadas


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2016 às 20:13)

camrov8 disse:


> fui a freita e nevou que se fartou 20 ficaram retidos as 5 os bombeiros fecharam as estradas, o bom da freita é o facto das estradas lá por cima serem planas e as subidas não serem muito inclinadas



Deve estar brutal e fotos ???

Aquele planalto para acumular neve é muito bom !


----------



## camrov8 (15 Fev 2016 às 22:45)

infelizmente não tenho


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2016 às 00:05)

huguh disse:


> Está a dar agora na CMTV esta notícia. Uma das crianças está a ser reanimada no areal
> 
> *Duas crianças desaparecidas na praia de Caxias -- Protecção Civil Oeiras*
> 
> ...


Infelizmente uma das crianças acabou por falecer e outra ainda está desaparecida. Nem sei o que comentar...

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-02-15-Duas-criancas-desaparecidas-na-praia-de-Caxias


----------



## vamm (16 Fev 2016 às 01:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Infelizmente uma das crianças acabou por falecer e outra ainda está desaparecida. Nem sei o que comentar...
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-02-15-Duas-criancas-desaparecidas-na-praia-de-Caxias


Eu sei. As pessoas são umas irresponsáveis, porque ao saberem que o mar está revolto, todos querem ir ver, todos adoram ver o mar agitado... mas depois esquecem-se dos avisos, esquecem-se da segurança. O que é que duas crianças fazem num local desses? Nada... e nota-se no que deu. Mas isto foi uma situação, têm acontecido tantas outras... as pessoas não pensam!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2016 às 07:34)

vamm disse:


> Eu sei. As pessoas são umas irresponsáveis, porque ao saberem que o mar está revolto, todos querem ir ver, todos adoram ver o mar agitado... mas depois esquecem-se dos avisos, esquecem-se da segurança. O que é que duas crianças fazem num local desses? Nada... e nota-se no que deu. Mas isto foi uma situação, têm acontecido tantas outras... as pessoas não pensam!


É muito estranho...
Penso que há alguma história por trás.Terá sido uma tentativa de homicídio das crianças. Infelizmente uma delas já faleceu...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 08:57)

Bons dias...

Que pena que 5ª feira não haja precipitação...

Previsão AEMET para Ourense:

Validez: jueves, 18 febrero 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción*
Nuboso. *Precipitaciones débiles* dispersándose al amanecer, que remitirán al anochecer. *Cota de nieve: 200 metros subiendo a 400 metros por la tarde*. Temperaturas nocturnas sin cambios o en ligero descenso, con *mínimas entre -8 y -2 grados, y diurnas en descenso, con máximas entre -1 y 7*. Heladas generalizadas, más frecuentes en la montaña. Vientos flojos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 11:11)

A chave para a neve a cotas mais baixas ainda com precipitação estará na capacidade de retenção do frio acumulado nos últimos dias... hoje o dia vai ser gelado... nisso o isolamento de Tras os Montes pelo eixo Montemuro-Marão-Alvão-Gerês é vantajoso... pois não há sol e as temperaturas não vão ter tempo de se recuperar... a cotas medias / altas a nevada poderá até ser algo significativa, abaixo disso veremos se pelo menos dá uma "farinhada" ao ambiente...
A cota baixará muito mas como sempre sem precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

Olhando os dados do IPMA vemos isso mesmo, às 10:

Miranda: -0.2ºC
Chaves: 0.4ºC
Bragança: 0.5ºC
Montalegre: 0.6ºC


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 11:51)

Flaviense,  como estamos em latitudes de transição, eu encaro a previsão das cotas como uma referência, pois é habitual a mudança de cotas à última hora ( com surpresas ou desilusões) .  Isto, digo eu, terá  a ver, eventualmente, com as correntes frias e quentes que se cruzam por cá, que são imprevisíveis e onde os modelos não lidam muito bem.

Mas, para Trás - Os - Montes, apostaria numa surpresa hoje.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Fev 2016 às 12:04)

Neve a cotas baixas em Portugal continental, e nomeadamente nas terras baixas do Minho, apenas com entradas continentais minimamente consistentes (vulgo _siberianas_), e que posteriormente com a chegada da precipitação, o intenso frio acumulado ainda resiste e converte a chuva em neve.


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 12:35)

Isso depende um pouco das nossas expectativas também. 
Se cá no Minho, estivermos à espera de um nevão com acumulação, claro que só uma entrada continental pode oferecer isso.  
Mas se estivermos à espera de alguma fugaz queda de neve ( com pouca ou nula acumulação)  a cotas relativamente baixas ( que já presenciei pessoalmente) ou água - neve a qualquer cota ( também já presenciei) ,  então podemos sempre esperar algo de uma entrada fria marítima vigorosa. 

Embora, pessoalmente, penso que  cá no Minho,  o fenómeno de queda de neve devia ser encarado com normalidade e acompanhado com mais atenção pelos amantes de meteorologia,  pois  muitas vezes a queda de neve ( com, pouca ou sem acumulação)  ocorre em cotas em que toda a gente tem acesso mais ou menos rápido ( não precisa de andar 200 km para ver um pouco de neve) . 
E também convém não esquecer que o Minho não tem planícies.   Tem montes / serras e vales, por razões históricas a ocupação incidiu essencialmente nos vales.  Mas há sempre um monte ou Serra por perto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

Ativado aviso amarelo por queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros, parece-me bem lançado... abaixo não haverá neve para ninguém... mais uma vez Montalegre a fazer a festa!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 13:51)

Às 12H:

Chaves: 3.2ºC
Montalegre: 3.3ºC
Mogadouro: 4.4ºC

Na Beira Interior o frio a escapar mais rapidamente:

Guarda: 5.1ºC
Figueira Castelo Rodrigo: 6.6ºC
Fundão: 7.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2016 às 15:49)

Na Gralheira vai chovendo, e a chuva lá vai nevando a neve.







Em Montalegre estavam 1,9ºC às 14h, ainda sem precipitação.

Na Torre estão -0,4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 15:57)

AnDré disse:


> Na Gralheira vai chovendo, e a chuva lá vai nevando a neve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mau sinal chuva na Gralheira, a cota está acima do previsto... já tentei via Meteo Tras os Montes saber se neva em Montalegre.


----------



## MarcioRR (17 Fev 2016 às 18:06)

la se vai a neve a 510 metros entao, mais uma vez nada


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

MSantos disse:


> É verdade, foi o Inverno mais frio que já vivi!
> O dia mais frio da minha vida foi lá em Białystok, 30 de Janeiro de 2012 se não me engano, máxima de *-18ºC* e mínima de *-29ºC *!



Disso já não me recordo. Fazendo uma pesquisa rápida aqui nesses meses e na altura da vaga de frio não encontrei lá a referência aos -29ºC, mas fabuloso de qualquer modo!!

Só para recordar :



MSantos disse:


> *Re: Blizzard Europa (Jan/Fev 2012)*
> 
> Este é o ultimo post que escrevo a partir da Polónia amanhã cedo vou voltar a Portugal, aqui vivi o Inverno mais frio e nevoso da minha vida, passei aqui bons momentos, mas infelizmente esta etapa acabou.
> Despeço-me com a sempre agradável temperatura de* -19.8 °C*, (_vou ter saudades destas temperaturas_ ).



Memorável! Eu punha a webcam da praça onde faziam um mercado (se a memória não me falha) na minha TV da sala e servia-me de companhia!
Acho que nem uma mensagem privada trocámos nunca... mas pronto era o meu colega aqui da casa lá nos países de leste e toda a famelga tinha de me aturar! lol

Acho que a conversa é melhor continuar aqui, já é muito off-topic para o seguimento Sul!


----------



## gomas (17 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

parece que o inverno está presente depois de uma semana de chuva e algumas geadas e até mesmo neve cada vez mais raro enfim
está na altura de saber os recordes de precipitaçao frio etc...
uma coisa é certa as minimas estao a dar sinais de recordes para este inverno 2015/16
e os proximos dias vao dar minimas abaixo de zero


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2016 às 22:29)

actioman disse:


> Disso já não me recordo. Fazendo uma pesquisa rápida aqui nesses meses e na altura da vaga de frio não encontrei lá a referência aos -29ºC, mas fabuloso de qualquer modo!!
> 
> Só para recordar :
> 
> ...



Não tenho nenhum post desse dia dos -29ºC, na altura havia um chat no fórum e muitas vezes escrevia lá, lembro-me de ter posto lá essa informação, infelizmente esse chat já não existe. Mas não senti na pele os -29ºC apenas vi o registo no site do instituto meteo polaco oficial, o mínimo que senti na pele foi -24ºC, abaixo dos -15ºC sente-se uma sensação de queimadura constante na pele exposta, estar parado ao frio (paragens de autocarro por exemplo) era um suplicio, tortura mesmo. 

Quanto há webcam continuo a seguir actualmente, embora não tão regularmente agora, mas quase todas as semanas vou lá espreitar para ver como anda a "minha" cidade polaca.  

Embora seja nascido e criado nos subúrbios de Lisboa, os caminhos da vida têm me levado para sítios meteorologicamente bastante diversos, agora estou a trabalhar em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, não tão frio e entusiasmante como Bragança, onde estive 7 anos, mas ainda assim interessante.


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2016 às 22:46)

Pois era! Já nem me lembrava do chat!

E sim realmente ir estudar para Bragança... Um sonho para muitos de nós! 

O que é preciso é ir havendo que fazer! Porque os "aérios" fazem falta ao final do mês! 

Ai em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, já deu para veres alguma água-neve o que já não é mau! Este Inverno sim tem sido um "inferno" para nós amantes do frio e da neve! Mas a meteorologia é assim mesmo e são as surpresas o inesperado que fazem dela algo tão apetecível!


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2016 às 23:22)

actioman disse:


> Pois era! Já nem me lembrava do chat!
> 
> E sim realmente ir estudar para Bragança... Um sonho para muitos de nós!
> 
> ...



Na altura Bragança foi a única opção para o ensino superior, já que tinha ficado à porta do Instituto Superior de Agronomia. Agora já a trabalhar aqui em F.C.Rodrigo, a água-neve não puxa carroça a um "veterano" da neve como eu.  Por isso ainda fui aqui à Serra da Marofa (978m) para vê-la cair. 



MSantos disse:


> Por volta das 11h estive no Castelo Rodrigo (820m), quando lá cheguei apanhei uma aberta,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em relação ao Inverno fraco, não há nada a fazer, melhores dias virão, pode ser que a Primavera seja rica em trovoadas!


----------



## james (18 Fev 2016 às 08:34)

Conforme era expectável,  a frente deixou uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e dissipou - se, não muito tempo antes dos valores da temperatura baixar para níveis que poderiam ser interessantes com precipitação.

Como estava agora de manhã o ambiente gélido conjugado com a temperatura quase negativa, tenho a convicção que, se houvesse precipitação, teriam havido surpresas.  Mas, como a mesma terminou a meio da madrugada, morremos na praia... Mais uma vez... 

Como diz o membro MSantos,  quando liga o congelador, a torneira fecha.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Fev 2016 às 10:49)

E lá voltamos nós ao ponto de partida das ilusões e posteriores desilusões...













Neste momento o GFS monta um cenário de completa ficção cientifica a 192 horas, já no 1º painel... vejam bem o atrevimento... que é conjugar frio e precipitação para o nosso cantinho e a 528 dam no extremo norte do país...

Será plágio do ECMWF:





Siga a discussão...


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Nos últimos anos temos tido algum azar com isto dos Invernos tardios, com a chegada de padrões propícios a entradas frias já só no final do Inverno ou já em plena primavera.
Claro que podem dar sempre bons eventos, mas eventos excepcionais, nomeadamente cotas baixas tornam-se quase impossíveis tão tarde.

Não é assim tão estranho, visto em anos de padrão zonal, portanto fracos em entradas frias de norte, o aproximar da primavera é muitas vezes o "click" necessário para agitar a atmosfera e quebrar o padrão zonal. Portanto é relativamente normal a ocorrência de "Inverno tardio" em anos mais amenos e zonais.

Parecemos então destinados a duas coisas do tipo "puxa a manta dum lado, destapa do outro": esta do quando finalmente aparece o padrão propício já é fora de época; e a clássica em quase todos os eventos de quando chega o frio acaba a precipitação.

Mas vá, se a segunda é crónica, nada a fazer, é mesmo assim a natureza da larga maioria dos sistemas meteorológicos que nos afectam, a primeira é mais uma questão de ciclos ou grupos de anos. 
Nunca teremos claro um clima propício a muitos eventos de frio épicos, mas não é preciso recuar muitos anos para encontrar Invernos com padrões muito mais favoráveis, como por exemplo 2009/2010. 
Claramente estamos num conjunto de anos com padrão menos favorável, mas obviamente que mesmo não considerando a tendência gradual de aquecimento, nem a própria aleatoriedade inerente ao que acontece dentro de cada inverno, será de esperar que mais ano menos ano tenhamos outro período no geral mais favorável a este tipo de entradas: padrão menos zonal e mais bloqueado a norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Se nao estou em erro a 2 de Março de 2014 a gralheira teve um nevao memorável  por isso vamos ser positivos se este evento se concretizar com cotas a 800 m e Boa quantidade de precipitação ja fico contente


----------



## james (18 Fev 2016 às 15:48)

E o nevão a cotas médias de Maio de  2005?  

Bem, isso já é no domínio dos sonhos. 

E a queda de neve à 2/3 anos atrás nos pontos mais elevados da Estrela e Gerês, no final de Junho, quase já em Julho?  

Por vezes, há surpresas quando menos se espera.


----------



## Topê (19 Fev 2016 às 18:14)

Os modelos estão bastante bons a médio prazo, já sabe bem um mês dentro ou abaixo da média e a cheirar a Inverno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2016 às 18:21)

Topê disse:


> Os modelos estão bastante bons a médio prazo, já sabe bem um mês dentro ou abaixo da média e a cheirar a Inverno.


Boa tarde! Então o Março promete ser frio? Obrigado.


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 18:22)

Por incrível que pareca, tendo em conta todo o ambiente à volta, continuo com a sensação que estamos a entrar no inverno. ( em janeiro tinha a sensação que estávamos a caminhar para a Primavera) . 
 Ah, e continuo a ver carreiros de formigas a procurar abrigos.


----------



## Topê (19 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

David sf disse:


> O "problema" do nosso clima em relação à falta de frio e de neve é que a circulação global à nossa latitude dá-se usualmente de Oeste para Este, logo na maior parte das vezes apanhamos com ar marítimo, temperado. Nas raras vezes em que temos circulação continental não há precipitação, porque a massa de ar é seca.
> 
> Células do vórtice polar no Atlântico são relativamente habituais, mas dá nisto:
> 
> ...






Paulo H disse:


> Correto. Temos o clima que temos em boa parte devido à corrente do golfo. O vortex polar tende sempre a entrar nos continentes, em vez dos oceanos. Do lado da américa do norte, o vortex polar, bem como a circulação do jet stream são muito condicionados pelas montanhas rochosas. Na costa leste americana à nossa latitude e acima, além de frio recebem humidade dos grandes lagos, resultando em neve.
> 
> O que nós temos por aqui é bem diferente, se o frio atravessa a europa até nós vem seco (sem grandes lagos em espanha), e as entradas atlânticas vêm já amenizadas pela corrente do golfo.
> 
> Aqui a única "coisa a fazer" seria esperar que o degelo da gronelandia, alastrasse água doce fria por todo o atlântico norte, ao ponto de enterrar ou interromper a corrente do golfo. Mas.. Com um oceano mais frio, ar superficial mais frio (com menos água), teríamos menos precipitação (descarregava praticamente tudo à saída das latitudes tropicais).



É pena não termos entradas de Nordeste, ou seja com o frio a entrar pelo Cantabrio.Penso que o ultimo grande evento de neve a cotas baixas no Litoral Norte foi numa entrada vinda de Nordeste.


----------



## Topê (19 Fev 2016 às 18:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde! Então o Março promete ser frio? Obrigado.




É capaz de entrar frio e chuvoso, este padrão, instável, de entradas de massas de ar frio, parece que veio para ficar, vamos ter um ligeiro intervalo este fim de semana, mas depois tudo indica que o frio e a chuva voltarão em força.


----------



## Topê (19 Fev 2016 às 18:39)

james disse:


> Por incrível que pareca, tendo em conta todo o ambiente à volta, continuo com a sensação que estamos a entrar no inverno. ( em janeiro tinha a sensação que estávamos a caminhar para a Primavera) .
> Ah, e continuo a ver carreiros de formigas a procurar abrigos.



Parece que atmosfera está atrasada no relogio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

Topê disse:


> É capaz de entrar frio e chuvoso, este padrão, instável, de entradas de massas de ar frio, parece que veio para ficar, vamos ter um ligeiro intervalo este fim de semana, mas depois tudo indica que o frio e a chuva voltarão em força.


Muito obrigado. É importante para mim saber para tentar mais ou menos programar as minhas actividades agricolas.


----------



## dopedagain (19 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

Só espero que isto se mantenha! já tenho saudades do evento deste ultimo domingo.
Este ainda o poderia superar.... ainda falta um bocado, mas nestas ultimas duas nevadas cá no norte eles acertaram em cheio....lets see


----------



## Nickname (19 Fev 2016 às 22:27)

E pela primeira vez neste Inverno vejo previsão de neve para Viseu no ipma, acontecimento que se repete anualmente, já a concretização da previsão é que nem por isso.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Fev 2016 às 22:28)

Nickname disse:


> E pela primeira vez neste Inverno vejo previsão de neve para Viseu no ipma, acontecimento que se repete anualmente, já a concretização da previsão é que nem por isso.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/?localID=18&cidadeID=22



E para dois dias!


----------



## ppereira (19 Fev 2016 às 22:35)

ECM e GFS estão quase em sintonia.
A saída das 18Z do GFS é para ficar nas saídas de sonho


----------



## gomas (19 Fev 2016 às 22:43)

vamos ter calma nao vá haver


----------



## boneli (19 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Eu cá sou da opinião que devia de haver uma máquina que permitisse fossilizar uma saída de sonho como esta...uma vez por ano chegava!


----------



## dopedagain (19 Fev 2016 às 23:01)

Vamos com calma ainda falta um bocado  para quem se queixava que não estava a haver inverno ainda temos tido uma prenditas! pode ser que esta seja a cereja no topo do bolo )


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2016 às 23:09)

podemos chamar-lhe temporal mas ainda é muito teórico... as condições para a queda de neve andariam confortavelmente pelos 300-400 metros norte, ligeiramente mais no resto do país. 

temos uma camada de ar frio bem potente e homogénea. Só que ar frio nesta quantidade vindo do atlântico é de desconfiar.


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2016 às 23:21)

já se falou muitas vezes na combinação perfeita... ar frio instalado numa boa quantidade dentro da península ibérica e uma perturbação vinda do atlântico não muito pronunciada, que não estrague o frio que já cá está...

os mapas que sairam hoje para daqui a 7 dias são uma tentativa disso... vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 23:22)

Bem, Alguma coisa há - de vir.  Mas ainda é prematuro  falar sobre a sua intensidade.

Continuo a achar que, com a progressiva perda de influência do " El Nino ",  os próximos meses vão trazer surpresas. E penso que isso ainda não estará refletido nos modelos a longo prazo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2016 às 00:29)

O meteograma GFS aponta para cota de neve 400-550 mts  aqui para a zona...curioso,ainda que surreal.


----------



## gomas (20 Fev 2016 às 02:26)

lembro-me bem nevar a uns anos em pleno março aqui na minha zona com 300m e a cota era bem acima  
por isso na meteorologia tudo pode acontecer
o clima do nosso país é oceanico é como viver numa ilha frio a serio só mesmo com uma era glacial


----------



## james (20 Fev 2016 às 02:32)

gomas disse:


> lembro-me bem nevar a uns anos em pleno março aqui na minha zona com 300m e a cota era bem acima
> por isso na meteorologia tudo pode acontecer
> o clima do nosso país é oceanico é como viver numa ilha frio a serio só mesmo com uma era glacial




Exceto na região do planalto mirandês, no NE transmontano. Aí já se aproxima um pouco do frio continental europeu.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Fev 2016 às 04:41)




----------



## jonas (20 Fev 2016 às 08:40)

atencao cota 0 m para nos com precipitacao
Ui!!!!!!


----------



## james (20 Fev 2016 às 10:55)

Para o dia 27, as cotas de neve estão espetaculares. E desta vez com muita precipitação  e tudo. Pena faltar uma semana, para já pertence ao tópico dos modelos de sonhos. 

Embora eu esteja descrente. Acho que para nevar a cotas tão baixas numa entrada fria marítima, teria que ser uma entrada muito vigorosa, com muito frio instalado. 

Mas vamos vendo.  Tal como já tinha dito anteriormente, as perspectivas de temperatura acima da média a longo prazo estão a desvanecer - se, na última previsão do IPMA a longo prazo, já  não há referência a temperatura acima da média. 

Tenho a sensação que tempos interessantes se aproximam de novo.


----------



## jonas (20 Fev 2016 às 11:12)

Isto esta mesmo de sonho !
Atençao ao vento e a chuva tambem!


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2016 às 11:40)

esta saída do europeu é bastante boa pois coloca ventos de leste ou nordeste enquando a depressão segue paralelamente à costa... permite que ar frio e ar húmido mais temperado se combinem.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Fev 2016 às 11:50)

O GFS está fantástico, não mexia mais... cota de neve 0 em Trás-os.montes, 200m no centro e 400m no Alto Alentejo, com possibilidade de a serra de Sintra também ser contemplada.
Ainda falta muito, mas esperemos que se concretize


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2016 às 11:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> O GFS está fantástico, não mexia mais... cota de neve 0 em Trás-os.montes, 200m no centro e 400m no Alto Alentejo, com possibilidade de a serra de Sintra também ser contemplada.
> Ainda falta muito, mas esperemos que se concretize


Até no Algarve na serra de monchique, é pouco, mas: 

+189 Dom 28/02 03H 28 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 60 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.5* 74 8.9 532 1375 5376 7.8 71 -1.7 -23.3 1006.8 100 *700m*
+192 Dom 28/02 06H 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 55 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.8* 24 3.7 531 1376 5363 7.0 74 -2.1 -29.2 1007.1 84 *550m*
+195 Dom 28/02 09H 29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*1.0* 142 1.3 532 1385 5379 9.2 71 -1.6 -29.7 1007.8 87 *650m*


----------



## Topê (20 Fev 2016 às 13:13)

Quem diria que depois desta "miséria" dos ultimos meses/2 anos, tivéssemos um final de Inverno tão promissor.
Como disse o colega James aqui, parece que estamos no pico do Inverno.
Alguma coisa virá, ai como já tinha as expectativas tão baixas, sinto-me já satisfeito por não andarmos de manga curta em Fevereiro ou com bloqueios anticiclonicos duradoiros. Mas que isto promete, promete, será que vêm algo que nos vai deixar ?!!!
Já vi essa hipótese bem mais longínqua, os modelos estão estranhamente em sintonia, e já á varias runs seguidas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Fev 2016 às 14:24)

Topê disse:


> Quem diria que depois desta "miséria" dos ultimos meses/2 anos, tivéssemos um final de Inverno tão promissor.
> Como disse o colega James aqui, parece que estamos no pico do Inverno.
> Alguma coisa virá, ai como já tinha as expectativas tão baixas, sinto-me já satisfeito por não andarmos de manga curta em Fevereiro ou com bloqueios anticiclonicos duradoiros. Mas que isto promete, promete, será que vêm algo que nos vai deixar ?!!!
> Já vi essa hipótese bem mais longínqua, os modelos estão estranhamente em sintonia, e já á varias runs seguidas.



A run das 0Z e das 06Z do GFS modelaram de forma tão idêntica esta depressão que eu até pensei que ainda não tinha actualizado. De facto os modelos parece que estão mesmo convencidos que este bicho nos vai visitar, agora é óbvio que até lá ainda pode sofrer alterações, como desviá-la para norte ou até sul. Vai ser uma luta entre AA e a depressão. Se a última vencer poderemos ter aí um mega evento.


----------



## Topê (20 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A run das 0Z e das 06Z do GFS modelaram de forma tão idêntica esta depressão que eu até pensei que ainda não tinha actualizado. De facto os modelos parece que estão mesmo convencidos que este bicho nos vai visitar, agora é óbvio que até lá ainda pode sofrer alterações, como desviá-la para norte ou até sul. Vai ser uma luta entre AA e a depressão. Se a última vencer poderemos ter aí um mega evento.



Vamos fazer figas que a massa de ar polar vença. 
Mas com o disse á pouco, já é óptimo ver este padrão, mesmo que não venha algo épico, esta instabilidade já é bem satisfatória.


----------



## Topê (20 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

Que violência   Nossa Sra, os modelos estão loucos? querem-nos deixar loucos? Já não estava na hora de começarem a retirar? Em vez disso, melhoraram de run para run . Se isco continuar assim, vamos ter mais de metade do pais pintado de branco, acordem-me pff, isto não pode ser possivel.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

ainda falta uma semana mas a coisa esta a por-se


----------



## dopedagain (20 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

As previsões de facto a acontecerem, lógico que ainda falta muito. Seria um nevão histórico no litoral norte ( este meteograma é dos arcos de valdevez) e muito provavelmente em outros locais. Creio que estamos a falar facilmente de mais de meio metro de acumulação nos principais picos da zona.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Fev 2016 às 18:48)

ECM a mandar a massa de ar bem para oeste.

Estava a ser bom demais este consenso. 

Já o GFS continua muito bom. É rezar para que não siga o europeu na próxima run.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Fev 2016 às 19:40)

Eu ca para mim vai ser uma despedida em grande do inverno uma despedida em tom de desilusão


----------



## jonas (20 Fev 2016 às 20:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Eu ca para mim vai ser uma despedida em grande do inverno uma despedida em tom de desilusão


Acho que sim!


----------



## jonas (20 Fev 2016 às 20:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> ECM a mandar a massa de ar bem para oeste.
> 
> Estava a ser bom demais este consenso.
> 
> Já o GFS continua muito bom. É rezar para que não siga o europeu na próxima run.


Que e omais improbavel!


----------



## james (20 Fev 2016 às 20:32)

Mas então ainda não tinha havido inverno a sério e agora já se prepara para se despedir? 

Estou confuso.


----------



## ppereira (20 Fev 2016 às 21:11)

Era bom demais. Mesmo em cima do fim de semana... Vamos ver as próximas saídas


----------



## james (20 Fev 2016 às 22:18)

Eu, sinceramente, não vejo uma mudança  radical no ECM.  Apenas um ligeiro adiamento da entrada de ar frio ( que neste momento é impossível de prever a sua dimensão)  e uma redistribuição da precipitação ao longo da próxima semana.  E vendo a previsão mensal, Marco parece querer entrar fresco.


----------



## dopedagain (21 Fev 2016 às 00:11)

GFS na ultima actualização diminuiu um pouco a precipitação, mas por outro lado desceu a cota de neve para cota 0 aqui no minho.


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 09:50)

GFS e ECM voltaram a entrar em sintonia. 
A continuar esta tendência, no próximo fim de semana, Trás - Os - Montes poderá ficar quase na totalidade com um manto branco.


----------



## jonas (21 Fev 2016 às 10:25)

james disse:


> GFS e ECM voltaram a entrar em sintonia.
> A continuar esta tendência, no próximo fim de semana, Trás - Os - Montes poderá ficar quase na totalidade com um manto branco.


Sera que pode nevar em paredes ou em viseu?


----------



## jonas (21 Fev 2016 às 10:27)

Acho que o gfs vai subir a cota nesta run das6


----------



## Brito (21 Fev 2016 às 10:58)

que corte do GFS que até doi...


----------



## jonas (21 Fev 2016 às 11:10)

Mesmo. 
Espero que na proxima run volte a por!


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 11:51)

jonas disse:


> Sera que pode nevar em paredes ou em viseu?



Acho pouco provável.  Em Viseu talvez haja uma vaga hipótese.


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 13:27)

Nos próximos 2 meses, ainda vai  nevar bem a cotas médias / altas. Agora a cotas baixas, já passou a melhor altura, para o ano há mais...

Mas às vezes há milagres...


----------



## hurricane (21 Fev 2016 às 15:32)

Na minha região em Portugal - Juncal Porto de Mós - o Meteoblue aponta para neve forte no sábado dia 27! ahahaha É mesmo histórico porque nunca tinha visto tal coisa!!!! Claro que até lá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

hurricane disse:


> Na minha região em Portugal - Juncal Porto de Mós - o Meteoblue aponta para neve forte no sábado dia 27! ahahaha É mesmo histórico porque nunca tinha visto tal coisa!!!! Claro que até lá.


Boas! Se no Juncal neva eu aqui vou poder fazer esqui! Pena as minhas bananeiras não fazerem esqui também...


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 17:12)

esta saida do gfs voltou a sonhar, com cotas de neve a 300 e 400 mesmo no alentejo ribatejo litoral


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Fev 2016 às 17:13)

david 6 disse:


> esta saida do gfs voltou a sonhar, com cotas de neve a 300 e 400 mesmo no alentejo ribatejo litoral


Mas diminuiu a precipitação...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 17:26)

O ECMWF e GFS metem um dia bem frio para Sabado.
Continuemos a sonhar...
(meteograma Cascais)


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Fev 2016 às 17:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> O ECMWF e GFS metem um dia bem frio para Sabado.
> Continuemos a sonhar...
> (meteograma Cascais)



Curiosamente até dá mais frio no litoral do que para aqui que a cota vai só meramente aos 450 ou de outras zonas do interior... Seria interessante nevar outra vez no litoral e aqui nada


----------



## jonas (21 Fev 2016 às 17:40)

Entao continua a previsao de neve  para viseu? Certo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

Tudo bastante incerto


----------



## jonas (21 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tudo bastante incerto


Tanto pode por como tirar!


----------



## Topê (21 Fev 2016 às 18:07)

Atenção malta, este recuou dos modelos verificados ontem, sejamos sinceros nem é bem um recuou á séria, é um recuozinho, tiraram um poucadinho, mas eis que voltam a carregar novamente. Os modelos estão numa estranha sintonia, e consistentes sinceramente não vejo a depressão a mergulhar no meio do atlantico, nem vejo o AA ou a dorsal a evitar seja o que for aqui, este cenário não é muito instável. O que me permite já inferir que algo desta vez vêm ai, se vai ser suficiente para surpresas a cotas baixas? não sabemos ainda, que vai haver precipitação? não sabemos...Mas uma coisa sei a trajectória daquela depressão tudo, indica que passará por cá, estou estranhamente optimista, se bem que em meteorologia nunca se sabe o que pode acontecer. Agora que algo virá, isso acho que já é um dado quase adquirido.


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

É bom manter a esperança e algum entusiasmo mas...
Quase todos os anos (senão todos...) os modelos mostram no médio prazo no período de Outono / Inverno uma situação deste tipo. Este ano a única diferença é que estamos a passar por isto mais tarde. E no meio disto eu já vi (e por mais de uma vez) recuos até abaixo das 48h! Se consultarem arquivos do fórum verificarão isto... Ademais poderão ver que muitas destas situações levaram ao proliferar da terminologia "fiasco meteorológico" para estes eventos.

Isto para dizer que por mais que possamos ter uma situação interessante, não se entusiasmem em demasia.Este é um filme  "por demais visto". E nem é um problema dos modelos falharem. É apenas a limitação habitual dos modelos para um território com as características climatológicas e geográficas do nosso. Um pequeno ajuste dentro da malha grosseira dos modelos globais é condição suficiente para uma enorme viragem (mesmo a curto prazo).


----------



## boneli (21 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Keep calm..ainda faltam 7 dias.


----------



## Topê (21 Fev 2016 às 19:35)

Os modelos continuam-nos a querer fazer sonhar e cada vez se aproximam mais, já á muitas runs que não falamos do 2º painel nem nada que se pareça. Claro que existe a probabilidade de esfumar-se tudo, mas tambem existe a probabilidade cada vez maior de desta vez o Pedro  poder vir a ser mesmo atacado pelo Lobo....


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 21:03)

Mais uma boa saída do ECM.  Não nos fixemos só neste evento, Marco poderá trazer- nos boas surpresas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2016 às 21:10)

james disse:


> Mais uma boa saída do ECM.  Não nos fixemos só neste evento, Marco poderá trazer- nos boas surpresas.


De frio, chuva ou ambos? Obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

Aquela depressão que o ECM "inventa" no domingo no Algarve é mesmo de génio.


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 21:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> De frio, chuva ou ambos? Obrigado.


 
Falando numa perspetiva científica, vendo a previsão mensal do IPMA, Marco poderá ter temperatura dentro da média ou mesmo abaixo e poderá ser chuvoso nas regiões a Norte do Sistema Montejunto - Estrela. E talvez com mais nevões a cotas médias / altas. 

Falando numa perspectiva não científica, eu vejo os animais que estavam todos a despertar  com o mês de janeiro ameno que tivemos e vejo - os agora a retrairem - se de novo e até recolher mesmo, os bosques estão de novo mais silenciosos.  Por outro lado,  muitas vezes vejo que quando se instala em Fevereiro uma corrente oceânica, se prolonga até marco.  Isto, aliado a outros sinais ainda mais empíricos ( que guardo para mim) , na minha opinião, poderemos ter um mês de Março algo chuvoso e / ou algo frio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2016 às 21:51)

james disse:


> Falando numa perspetiva científica, vendo a previsão mensal do IPMA, Marco poderá ter temperatura dentro da média ou mesmo abaixo e poderá ser chuvoso nas regiões a Norte do Sistema Montejunto - Estrela. E talvez com mais nevões a cotas médias / altas.
> 
> Falando numa perspectiva não científica, eu vejo os animais que estavam todos a despertar  com o mês de janeiro ameno que tivemos e vejo - os agora a retrairem - se de novo e até recolher mesmo, os bosques estão de novo mais silenciosos.  Por outro lado,  muitas vezes vejo que quando se instala em Fevereiro uma corrente oceânica, se prolonga até marco.  Isto, aliado a outros sinais ainda mais empíricos ( que guardo para mim) , na minha opinião, poderemos ter um mês de Março algo chuvoso e / ou algo frio.


Muito obrigado. O meu problema são sempre as geadas... o Janeiro estava ameno, já cheirava a Primavera e depois vieram o frio e as geadas... acho que me precipitei a plantar as coisas mais sensíveis cedo de mais... a ver vamos.


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2016 às 22:19)

tem oscilado entre os -34 e os -36... se fosse mais cedo a massa de ar polar que é arrancada era bem maior.


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

E, claro,  o GFS baixa muito as quotas de novo mas também tira quase toda a precipitação no período mais interessante.  Já aconteceu o mesmo no último evento, é a nossa sina.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2016 às 23:09)

Açores e anticiclone. Não obstante a passagem de uma frente muito fraca nos próximos dias, penso que a melhor forma de resumir o cenário é este:


Qualquer coisa como 1 ano e meio com o anticiclone estacionado ou nas imediações do arquipélago. Fluxo zonal...


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2016 às 23:11)

Vince como eu compreendo o teu comentário anterior . Tantas foram as previsões de sonho que já aqui tivemos e apesar de eu me conter bastante no meu entusiasmo quando chegava a altura pufff. Mas vamos lá aguardar com calma e sem pressas, o não é sempre garantido, pode ser que tenhamos todos uma boa surpresa  .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 09:21)

Bons dias!

Sim falta tanto! Tantas voltas vai dar... mas para já a previsão mantem-se... poderá nevar a cotas baixas no próximo fim-de-semana... vejo cotas a rondar os 500 metros na região interior norte.
As previsões automáticas já vêem algo:

Tui:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/tui-id36055

Vilardevós:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

Alcanices:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/alcanices-id49003

Fuentes de Oñoro:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/fuentes-de-onoro-id37140

Cória:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/coria-id10067

Olivenza:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/olivenza-id06095

Aracena:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/aracena-id21007


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 09:28)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bons dias!
> 
> Sim falta tanto! Tantas voltas vai dar... mas para já a previsão mantem-se... poderá nevar a cotas baixas no próximo fim-de-semana... vejo cotas a rondar os 500 metros na região interior norte.
> As previsões automáticas já vêem algo:
> ...


Não é para os 200-400m?
Os modelos mostram cotas mais baixas do que 500m!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 09:33)

jonas disse:


> Não é para os 200-400m?
> Os modelos mostram cotas mais baixas do que 500m!


Vamos lá ter calma... há muita gente a ler isto! Até porque nesses momento a precipitação #caput!

Os mapas estão bonitos:





Previsão de neve acumulada entre 1-5 cm em boa parte do interior norte e centro no sábado.


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Vamos lá ter calma... há muita gente a ler isto! Até porque nesses momento a precipitação #caput!
> 
> Os mapas estão bonitos:
> 
> ...


Então existe uma boa possibilidade de nevar em Viseu?


----------



## james (22 Fev 2016 às 10:39)

jonas disse:


> Não é para os 200-400m?
> Os modelos mostram cotas mais baixas do que 500m!




No Minho, até há zonas que a cota que vai sendo moldada até não anda muito longe da cota zero. Mas isso não significa automaticamente que vai cair um grande nevão.  Não se trata de uma entrada continental, é uma entrada polar marítima, que, havendo precipitação na hora certa,  pode provocar o aparecimento de alguns flocos e até perto da costa ( isto falando de cotas mais baixas) .

Para Tras- Os - Montes, com muito mais frio instalado, penso que poderá nevar bem e a cotas baixas ( desde que haja precipitação para isso) . Na minha opinião, além do frio instalado, o fator - chave neste possível evento  será a quantidade de precipitação nas horas de maior frio.  Penso que existindo, poderá temporariamente baixar muito as cotas ou provocar fenómenos de água - neve.  
Mas para já, as perspectivas de precipitação suficiente no melhor período não são muito otimistas.


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2016 às 10:39)

Interessante de facto, mas não é aquela entrada mais continental capaz de baixar muito as cotas, a confirmar-se neve ( com alguma acumulação)  sim, mas talvez acima dos 500/ 600 metros:


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 10:41)

Esta run das 6 está bonita!


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 11:01)

Estes modelos andam a brincar connosco   não é justo criar expectativas desta forma,já estava na hora de começarem a retirar estas saídas de sonho,ou então desta vez algo virá mesmo ai


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 11:02)

jonas disse:


> Esta run das 6 está bonita!


Carrega imenso na precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 11:07)




----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 11:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


>


Isso é que era!


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Fev 2016 às 11:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


>



O GFS está algo indeciso, pois tão depressa coloca as precipitações na sexta/sábado, como passa tudo para o final do sábado e para o domingo... Mas prevê também que a precipitação seja pouco ou nula nos momentos de maior frio...


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2016 às 13:00)

há incerteza até por saber se se forma 1 depressão ou 2... de qualquer modo mesmo os 500-600 metros de cota significam sempre mau tempo no norte e centro pois há muitas zonas povoadas dentro dessa cota.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 13:00)

Montalegre:
https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/semana/montalegre_portugal_2737502

Chaves:
https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/semana/chaves_portugal_2740761

Vila Real:
https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/semana/vila-real_portugal_2732438


----------



## boneli (22 Fev 2016 às 13:11)

Nem me pronuncio...quando a fartura é muita,,,,,,

Continuo a achar um pouco imprudente criar muitas expectativas, para o final da semana, no entanto não deixa de ser positivo o facto de os modelos insistirem, netse evento. 

Como já disserem aqui e bem, todos os anos mostram eventos deste género e dois dias antes cortam tudo e depois anda tudo deprimido.

Mas também enquanto sonhar não pagar imposto é ter fé e esperar. Ninguém me garante que daqui para a frente os modelos ainda melhorem as coisas para  o fim de semana. ehehehehe.


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

Eu estou a achar muita "fruta"...provavelmente  no fim acabamos com um evento "normal"  de chuva e com neve a cotas mais habituais, no entanto é interessante toda a sintonia  que existe neste momento entre diferentes modelos, situação a acompanhar..se até quinta feira a previsão se mantiver, poderemos ter um bom evento,  não só pela chuva mas também a instabilidade associada com aguaceiros, granizo, trovoadas..mas não contem com neve a cotas muito baixas.


----------



## dopedagain (22 Fev 2016 às 13:34)

Nestes eventos preocupa me mais a quantidade de precipitação que as cotas, Para a gente do litoral norte e interior norte e centro é praticamente indiferente já que há serras altas nas redondezas e isso significa uma dezena de kilometros a mais ou a menos de deslocação. Espero sim que carreguem na precipitação e que quando as cotas subirem a chuva cesse para a acumulação se manter como aconteceu neste evento ( já dura a mais de 8 dias nos cumes a mais de 1000 metros)


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 14:13)

A prudência nestes eventos é de facto importante, pois os banhos de agua gelada que nos aqui no nosso cantinho levamos, são tantos que é sempre bom desconfiar e muito destes cenários.
Mas analisando mais a frio, e analisando só este evento, as probabilidades neste momento são idênticas 50-50, ou melhor, já estamos a sair do estágio de sonho e devaneio, para entrarmos no cenário, "epah isto pode mesmo acontecer", e nesta altura do campeonato diria, que estamos no limite dos 50-50 pode-se manter como retirarem algo, mas atenção aqui a duvida já não  é se a depressão virá ou não virá se teremos anticiclone ou não, cut-off ou não, mas sim a trajectória, incidência e cadência da da depressão para o nosso territorio, aqui as probabilidades já são: a) termos frio com pouca precipitação, deslocando-se mais para Oeste; b) termos frio, juntamente com precipitação e levarmos em cheio com esta depressão que nos irá trazer surpresas em muitas regiões, sendo certo que o interior centro-Norte, terras como Viseu,Vila Real, Arganil, Mirandela, Lamego, Fundão etc,etc onde não neva com regularidade poderiam ver novamente nevões a sério. A duvida neste momento já reside ai, o cenário de tirarem tudo, acho já muito muito improvável.
Depois existe ainda a hipótese que está sobre a mesa, de a neve descer para as planices e para sul, para Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Abrantes, Elvas,etc,etc que pode ainda se concretizar também.
Em síntese na minha opinião á 3 hipóteses:
a pessimista- evento normal, idênticos a tantos outros, pos-frontal com pouca precipitação, a chuva a ficar retida no Oceano, e ai teremos alguma neve nos pontos normais, pontos altos das serras nortenhas(Marão, Gerês, zona Barrosã, Montesinho,etc,etc) e no interior centro/norte na serra da Estrela. Ficamos com um amargo de boca, e acharemos o evento um fiasco, mas para todos os efeitos sempre é um evento já na recta final do Inverno.
a optimista- evento já fora do padrão normal, onde a depressão atravessa mesmo o nosso territorio, trazendo ar frio e chuva, trazendo precipitação, a sitios onde a neve é menos frequente, Terra quente transmontana e Alto Douro, Beira Interior e quiçá alguma coisa no Marvão(Portalegre)
a super optimista- onde o sonho se concretiza, e temos a depressão a passar mesmo no nosso territorio, cavando mais a sul, com toda a força, e com injecção de muito frio á superfície, trazendo neve, a cotas raras, do Litoral Norte, onde o Litoral poderá ver neve, zonas de Terras de Bouro, Braga,em altitude média acima dos 350-400 metros dos distritos de Braga,Porto, Viana do Castelo com neve, neve em praticamente todo o interior norte e centro, neve nos pontos altos do Ribatejo-Beira Litoral e Estremadura, tipo Serra de Montejunto, zonas tipo Abrantes. E neve no Interior Alentejano.
Acho que estamos na fase de sair do sonho e entrarmos na realidade, podemos levar com mais um banho gelado, mas vamos ver o que as próximas runs dizem, se bem que ainda podem recuar e depois avançar.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2016 às 14:28)

Topê disse:


> A prudência nestes eventos é de facto importante, pois os banhos de agua gelada que nos aqui no nosso cantinho levamos, são tantos que é sempre bom desconfiar e muito destes cenários.
> Mas analisando mais a frio, e analisando só este evento, as probabilidades neste momento são idênticas 50-50, ou melhor, já estamos a sair do estágio de sonho e devaneio, para entrarmos no cenário, "epah isto pode mesmo acontecer", e nesta altura do campeonato diria, que estamos no limite dos 50-50 pode-se manter como retiraram, mas atenção aqui a duvida já não  é se a depressão virá ou não virá se teremos anticiclone ou não, cut-off ou não, mas sim a trajectória, incidência e cadência da da depressão, mas sim a sua incidência e cadência para o nosso territorio, aqui as probabilidades já são: a) termos frio com pouca precipitação, deslocando-se mais para Oeste; b) termos frio, juntamente com precipitação e levarmos em cheio com esta depressão que nos irá trazer surpresas em muitas regiões, sendo certo que o interior centro-Norte, terras como Viseu,Vila Real, Arganil, Mirandela, Lamego, Fundão etc,etc onde não neva com regularidade poderiam ver novamente nevões a sério. A duvida neste momento já reside ai, o cenário de tirarem tudo, acho já muito muito improvável.
> Depois existe ainda a hipótese que está sobre a mesa, de a neve descer para as planices e para sul, para Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Abrantes, Elvas,etc,etc que pode ainda se concretizar também.
> Em síntese na minha opinião á 3 hipóteses:
> ...


Estou a torcer pela tua opinião " super optimista" , se tudo correr bem deverá haver neve aqui na minha zona, mas, vale mais não criar expectativas demasiado altas, aguardemos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 15:09)

Não mudava nada!


----------



## Paulo H (22 Fev 2016 às 15:24)

Sei que não é comparável com o evento de 10-01-2010 (em termos de precipitação) nas horas de frio, mas e em termos de T850hPa e T500hPa?

Em termos de T850hPa, a entrada de 10-01-2010 foi 1ºC a 1,5ºC mais fria.
E em termos de T500hPa?

T850hPa:
10-01-2010: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...re=6&archive=1&mode=1&ech=6&runpara=0&carte=0
28-02-2016 (Run gfs 6Z / 22-02-2016): http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=138&mode=1

T500hPa:
10-01-2010: ?? (sem dados)


----------



## james (22 Fev 2016 às 15:34)

Nesse evento de 10/ 1 / 2010, nevou no Minho( embora sem acumulação )  em alguns locais à cota 50.
Ainda me lembro dos 0 graus ao meio - dia.

Vamos ver no que isto vai dar, há que moderar as expectativas.  Está já a durar à muito tempo, ontem com uma das saídas, pensei que já tinha ido à vida, mas surpreendentemente recompôs - se. 
 Vamos ver, Fevereiro é muitas vezes um mês surpreendente.  E Historicamente, algumas das melhores entradas frias ocorreram em Fevereiro. Basta recordar os nevões de 83.  Ocorreram já a começar a segunda quinzena de Fevereiro e, ao que parece, estava a decorrer um inverno que não estava a ser nada de especial.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

Está a sair mais uma "fornada"...


----------



## jPdF (22 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

Paulo H disse:


> T500hPa:
> 10-01-2010: ?? (sem dados)








Assim estávamos à meia noite desse domingo.
A 500hPa tinhamos Tº < -20ºC acima do Douro e o restante território tinha temperatura nessa camada atmosférica acima dos -20ºC

EDIT: Na minha opinião um evento que nada tem de semelhante com o que avizinha para o próximo fim de semana


----------



## Meteolouco (22 Fev 2016 às 15:49)

Boa tarde de facto antes das 96 horas são tudo meras tendências , amanhã nas ultimas saídas vamos poder ter uma melhor ideia e até lá vários cenários possíveis, no entanto se se mantiver como nas ultimas runs ou com poucas alterações podemos ter uma entrada fria a fazer recordar o inverno 2009/2010.


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2016 às 16:07)

Paulo H disse:


> Sei que não é comparável com o evento de 10-01-2010 (em termos de precipitação) nas horas de frio, mas e em termos de T850hPa e T500hPa?
> 
> Em termos de T850hPa, a entrada de 10-01-2010 foi 1ºC a 1,5ºC mais fria.
> E em termos de T500hPa?
> ...




Estão aqui os dados de T500hPa: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...0&heure=6&jour=10&mois=1&annee=2010&archive=1


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 16:11)

Carregou no frio, cortou na precipitação... mas continua tudo lá!
Aguardemos a próxima...


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2016 às 16:25)

Entrada agora mais de Noroeste, Atlântica, mais frio previsto, mas tenho a impressão que está a fugir tudo para leste...

Gostei mais de runs anteriores, vamos ver as próximas..


----------



## HélderCosta (22 Fev 2016 às 16:46)

Nunca desesperei tanto por um fim de semana! Andamos malucos com o que o GFS nos proporciona!


----------



## Paulo H (22 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

Eu não lhe mexia mais (com medo de estragar)!

É bom sonhar, não é...

+120 Sáb 27/02 12H 26
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 38
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


0.3 141 0.7 527 1389 5343 7.8 62 -3.6 -33.1 1009.3 93 350
+123 Sáb 27/02 15H 33
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 47
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


0.5 91   2.4 528 1376 5339 8.2 58 -3.0 -31.3 1007.5 90 400
+126 Sáb 27/02 18H 23
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 56
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


0.1 0     4.0 528 1376 5340 5.0 70 -2.8 -31.0 1008.0 82 350


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2016 às 17:00)

a massa fria que é arrancada a latitudes altas é bastante interessante só que pequena e vai ser uma questão de pontaria. Chega a ter -36 e até mais... Assim que a frente passar a aguaceiros o tombo na temperatura vai ser grande e pode começar a nevar ainda com alguma intensidade a cotas baixas. 

300km mais ao lado e não apanhamos nada... a ver se o anticiclone faz o seu trabalho que é arrancar a maior quantidade de ar frio possível ao mesmo tempo que se estica em direção a islândia, encolha a barriga frente a lisboa.


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2016 às 17:11)

antes do frio a frente também deve trazer mais chuva do que os modelos mostram pois a massa fria é bastante instável e parece formar vários pequenos núcleos a medida que desce de latitude rodeando o anticiclone dos açores.


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Fev 2016 às 17:20)

Para Vila Real a precipitação diminuiu bastante na run 12z do gfs.


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 17:22)

Atenção pode acontecer o catolicismo máximo, de os modelos começarem a por o anticiclone e afastar a depressão para cair nos suspeitos do costume no mediterrâneo central, em Itália e França isso pode acontecer ainda, seria um grande galo, mas é o que já foi dito aqui no forum.


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Fev 2016 às 17:23)

Ainda é muito cedo, falta um eternidade, muitas saídas de modelos, muitas horas.
No entanto e a avaliar pela última saída do GFS das 12, Espanha terá acumulados muito interessantes, a França terá cota 0 em muitíssimos locais e muita neve, muita neve terá também a Alemanha e áreas do Benelux, os Alpes vão ficar um postal soterrado de branco partes de Itália tambem terão a sua fatia, e mesmo zonas próximas ao Mediterrâneo poderão ter hipótese de tomar banhos de água morna perto da neve.
Por cá a a avaliar pela mesma última saída do GFS nevará também embora em menos quantidade o que for se vier será certamente bem vindo, mas isto está tudo ainda por definir uma multitude de hipóteses existe neste momento,
Vamos acompanhando e vendo.


----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Ainda é muito cedo, falta um eternidade, muitas saídas de modelos, muitas horas.
> No entanto e a avaliar pela última saída do GFS das 12, Espanha terá acumulados muito interessantes, a França terá cota 0 em muitíssimos locais e muita neve, muita neve terá também a Alemanha e áreas do Benelux, os Alpes vão ficar um postal soterrado de branco partes de Itália tambem terão a sua fatia, e mesmo zonas próximas ao Mediterrâneo poderão ter hipótese de tomar banhos de água morna perto da neve.
> Por cá a a avaliar pela mesma última saída do GFS nevará também embora em menos quantidade o que for se vier será certamente bem vindo, mas isto está tudo ainda por definir uma multitude de hipóteses existe neste momento,
> Vamos acompanhando e vendo.



Benelux não deverá apanhar quase neve nenhuma, a não ser quarta e quinta. Este tipo de frentes só traz frio e neve nem vê-la. Por enquanto só está prevista neve quando a depressão migrar para norte e para a Europa central. Mas isso ainda está a muitos horas de distância.


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

hurricane disse:


> Benelux não deverá apanhar quase neve nenhuma, a não ser quarta e quinta. Este tipo de frentes só traz frio e neve nem vê-la. Por enquanto só está prevista neve quando a depressão migrar para norte e para a Europa central. Mas isso ainda está a muitos horas de distância.



A avaliar pela saída do GFS 12 até poderá nevar já amanhã por exemplo em partes do pequeno ducado do Luxemburgo e SE da Bélgica, com cotas em descida para quarta-feira, na quinta feira poderá nevar em partes da Holanda e Domingo Segunda mais abrangente.
Isto vale o que vale, como é lógico, mas é o modelado pelo GFS 12H, no momento.
Espero que tenhas sorte


----------



## Meteolouco (22 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

para o evento de sábado pelo que vejo nesta ultima saida do GFS retira muita precipitação e aumenta no frio ou seja esperemos que isto ainda mude esperemos que não acabe numa entrada sem precipitação pelo menos aqui no interior centro


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2016 às 18:31)

Esta run do ECMWF só confirma  a deslocação do centro depressionário e bolsa de ar frio em altitude  mais para Leste, onde é que eu já vi este filme?


----------



## Thomar (22 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

Está a sair a Run das 12h do ecmwf e "parece-me" que vai haver bastante frio iso -4 a norte do sistema montejunto-estrela,
 mas ao mesmo tempo parece que a depressão vai entrar com força mas em Espanha.


----------



## Thomar (22 Fev 2016 às 18:34)

Snifa disse:


> Esta run do ECMWF só confirma  a deslocação do centro depressionário e bolsa de ar frio em altitude  mais para Leste, onde é que eu já vi este filme?


É estava a ver mesmo isso...  pode ser que até sexta-feira ainda mude, para melhor!


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

Thomar disse:


> Está a sair a Run das 12h do ecmwf e "parece-me" que vai haver bastante frio iso -4 a norte do sistema montejunto-estrela,
> mas ao mesmo tempo parece que a depressão vai entrar com força mas em Espanha.



É o costume... foi bom sonhar, vai ser um evento mais ou menos normal, pode ser que melhore novamente mas acho que não...


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

Snifa disse:


> Interessante de facto, mas não é aquela entrada mais continental capaz de baixar muito as cotas, a confirmar-se neve ( com alguma acumulação)  sim, mas talvez acima dos 500/ 600 metros:




Ficam estas cartas que postei hoje de manhã, duvido que voltem a colocar algo semelhante, oxalá esteja redondamente enganado..


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 18:41)

Estive a ver agora a run, e afinal não está assim tão mau, basta um ligeiro recuo e levamos nos com a depressão, pensei que estava a deslocar mais a depressão para dentro ou seja, para Leste, ela continua a entrar bem no Noroeste, o pos-frontal é que piora um pouco, mas basta recuar um pouco mais para Oeste e voltamos a sorrir novamente. Está tudo em aberto, só espero que não comecem a cortar aos poucos nas proximas runs tipo troika


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Fev 2016 às 18:45)

É o que dá serem tão esperançosos...
Não tirem conclusões tão precipitadas para não se desiludirem. Cada evento a seu a tempo. Por enquanto metam os olhos no dia de quarta-feira, e depois logo se vê.


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2016 às 18:47)

Topê disse:


> Estive a ver agora a run, e afinal não está assim tão mau, basta um ligeiro recuo e levamos nos com a depressão, pensei que estava a deslocar mais a depressão para dentro ou seja, para Leste, ela continua a entrar bem no Noroeste, o pos-frontal é que piora um pouco, mas basta recuar um pouco mais para Oeste e voltamos a sorrir novamente. Está tudo em aberto, só espero que não comecem a cortar aos poucos nas proximas runs tipo troika



Não está mal, mas não passa de uma "vulgar" entrada marítima com frio, boa para as serras, assim haja precipitação, vamos ver se ainda muda para melhor.

Nas cartas anteriores não era só a neve a cotas um pouco mais baixas, a instabilidade associada seria maior, refiro-me a queda de granizo, trovoada durante aguaceiros e eventualmente alguma surpresa localizada a cotas mais baixas, agora assim não sei.. Espanha sim, poderá ver um bom nevão


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> É o que dá serem tão esperançosos...
> Não tirem conclusões tão precipitadas para não se desiludirem. Cada evento a seu a tempo. Por enquanto metam os olhos no dia de quarta-feira, e depois logo se vê.



Sim mas penso que o pessoal tem sido bem comedido, é natural que se comente, sempre, e mesmo assim, pensei que a saida do ECM tivesse pior quando li aqui no forum, afinal na minha opinião continua fixolas, sendo que basta voltar a entrar mais para o Oeste e voltamos a ter novamente um cenário optimista. 
A única coisa que temo aqui é que os modelos comecem a tirar aos poucos e poucos de run para run, ou seja, deslocando a depressão mais para Leste é o que nesta altura poderemos temer ela ao meio do Atlantico já não vai parar logo, o que se pode temer é que a mesma seja empurrada para os sitios do costume para o mediterrâneo central e europa central, ficando nós a ver navios, e isto acontece com alguma frequencia.


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

Snifa disse:


> Não está mal, mas não passa de uma "vulgar" entrada marítima com frio, boa para as serras, assim haja precipitação, vamos ver se ainda muda para melhor.
> 
> Nas cartas anteriores não era só a neve a cotas um pouco mais baixas, a instabilidade associada seria maior, refiro-me a queda de granizo, trovoada durante aguaceiros e eventualmente alguma surpresa localizada a cotas mais baixas, agora assim não sei..



Sim neste momento é esse o cenário, algo mais comum e nada de outro mundo mas mesmo assim para final de Fevereiro não está mal,  ao entrar mais para Leste cortou mais na Instabilidade, mas repara Snifa a fronteira entre ela cair mais no nosso territorio ou mais para Leste é ainda muito pequena ou reduzida, basta um ligeiro desvio e levamos com ela em cima de nós, sendo que o que temo sinceramente é que os modelos comecem agora a empurra-la cada vez mais para Leste e ai ficamos mesmo a ver navios.


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

A run do UKMO 12h está um pouco melhor, o que queremos é aquele azul no geopotencial, quanto mais escuro melhor


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

Snifa disse:


> A run do UKMO 12h está um pouco melhor, o que queremos é aquele azul no geopotencial, quanto mais escuro melhor


 Se se concretizasse!


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Snifa disse:


> A run do UKMO 12h está um pouco melhor, o que queremos é aquele azul no geopotencial, quanto mais escuro melhor


 sem duvida queremos é o pais coberto por esse azul, sendo que isso é sempre difícil cá! Mas não está mau não senhor, esperemos que não seja apenas uma ilusão momentânea


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 19:07)

O JMA tambem melhorou nesta run!


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2016 às 19:16)

Eu tenho uma regra sagrada que é a de nunca me entusiasmar com nada que esteja acima das 96-120h (4/5 dias). Habituei-me a boas reviravoltas precisamente nessa fase.
Basicamente já me lixaram a vida pois também embarquei no comboio. Se evaporar é melhor fechar o fórum por uns dias que o ambiente ficará insuportável


----------



## Brito (22 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

eu ca acho que nesta ultima saída do GFS ta bem melhor que a anterior, mais frio a todos os níveis e aumento de precipitação ...


----------



## ZeppY (22 Fev 2016 às 19:53)

O aemet mudou as cotas para sábado, utilizei Tui visto ser próximo da fronteira portuguesa e junto a costa norte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 20:08)

Em caso de confirmação desta previsão e caso haja precipitação tal significaria neve a qualquer cota em boa parte da região, mesmo em Chaves, Mirandela, Vila Real...
Olhando alguns meteogramas a cota até poderia descer ainda mais... o freezing level desceria até aos 600 metros no extremo norte pelo que a cota poderia chegar muito perto de 0 metros.


----------



## cardu (22 Fev 2016 às 20:23)

Boas, antigamente cheguei a ter grandes discussões com o Vince, um dos elementos aqui do staff, por causa das previsões de neve e quase fui expulso do fórum pela maneira deselegante que me dirigia aos restantes elementos do fórum...
Agora já não crio grandes expetativas e acho que no fim vamos perceber que a depressão vai desviar-se completamente para Espanha e nós aqui iremos apanhar os "restos"
Cumprimentos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Fev 2016 às 20:25)

cardu disse:


> Boas, antigamente cheguei a ter grandes discussões com o Vince, um dos elementos aqui do staff, por causa das previsões de neve e quase fui expulso do fórum pela maneira deselegante que me dirigia aos restantes elementos do fórum...
> Agora já não crio grandes expetativas e acho que no fim vamos perceber que a depressão vai desviar-se completamente para Espanha e nós aqui iremos apanhar os "restos"
> Cumprimentos


Pode acontecer mas também pode não acontecer!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2016 às 20:27)

cardu disse:


> Boas, antigamente cheguei a ter grandes discussões com o Vince, um dos elementos aqui do staff, por causa das previsões de neve e quase fui expulso do fórum pela maneira deselegante que me dirigia aos restantes elementos do fórum...
> Agora já não crio grandes expetativas e acho que no fim vamos perceber que a depressão vai desviar-se completamente para Espanha e nós aqui iremos apanhar os "restos"
> Cumprimentos


Deus queira... desculpem ser desmancha prazeres mas a minha agricultura iria sofrer muito...


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 20:35)

Isto é como a historia do Pedro e do Lobo, há um dia que pode acontecer, pode ser desta vez ou não. 
Apesar de ter ficado um pouco de pé atrás com as ultimas runs, por um outro lado, continuo optimista, pois vejo á partida uma organização atmosférica um pouco diferente de outros eventos, porquê digo isto? Porque os modelos á 2 dias atrás, punham a depressão a cair nos Açores e a descer até as canarias, e agora já a empurram para o interior da penisula, e isso deixa-me um pouco mais optimista pois, no meio termo desta indecisão pode ser que desta vez ela venha aqui parar.
A unica coisa que temo, é mesmo que ela seja empurrada mais para Leste, mas neste caso pergunto, porque é que este cenário nunca foi equacionado antes em outras runs? é isto que me deixa mais optimista. Pois normalmente os modelos até acertarem agulhas têm ali um desvio padrão, uma margem de erro, mas muitas vezes mantém aquilo que vêm inicialmente


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2016 às 20:47)

´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2016 às 20:51)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.


Olha boa sorte e que corra tudo bem!


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 20:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha boa sorte e que corra tudo bem!


As melhoras !


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Deus queira... desculpem ser desmancha prazeres mas a minha agricultura iria sofrer muito...



Desculpa perguntar luismeteo3, que tipo de culturas agrícolas possuis? é que eu também ando sempre em "cima" aqui do fórum para saber se as novidades são boas ou más, para depois saber como que posso contar aqui para as minhas culturas.


----------



## dopedagain (22 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.


As melhoras camarada... Espero que superes esse momento complicado rapidamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Desculpa perguntar luismeteo3, que tipo de culturas agrícolas possuis? é que eu também ando sempre em "cima" aqui do fórum para saber se as novidades são boas ou más, para depois saber como que posso contar aqui para as minhas culturas.


Olá! Arvores de fruto tropicais e semi-tropicais ... inclusive bananeiras... vá, quem é o primeiro a chamar-me maluco?


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

gfs continua a dar lhe, uma pessoa assim começa mesmo a ganhar esperança


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2016 às 21:13)

david 6 disse:


> gfs continua a dar lhe, uma pessoa assim começa mesmo a ganhar esperança


Ja saiu a run das 18?


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

jonas disse:


> Ja saiu a run das 18?



Só começa a sair às 21h:30m


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.


As melhoras e boa sorte, força


----------



## meteoamador (22 Fev 2016 às 21:25)

Neste momento parece-me que a cotas médias (800/1000m) esta garantido um bom evento de neve, os principais modelos andam em consonância já á algum tempo, o gfs chega mesmo a prever cota 0 em algumas regiões do interior norte.


----------



## dopedagain (22 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

meteoamador disse:


> Neste momento parece-me que a cotas médias (800/1000m) esta garantido um bom evento de neve, os principais modelos andam em consonância já á algum tempo, o gfs chega mesmo a prever cota 0 em algumas regiões do interior norte.


Para o litoral norte também, mas parece me irrealista!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.



Muita força e que corra tudo pelo melhor.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Arvores de fruto tropicais e semi-tropicais ... inclusive bananeiras... vá, quem é o primeiro a chamar-me maluco?



É sempre bom saber quem tenha árvores tropicais aqui mais por perto.
Eu vou aqui plantar dois abacateiros, mas estou á espera que o tempo fique mais estável a nivel de frio, porque ainda não se sabe se pode ocorrer umas boas noites de geadas.
Os abacateiros por aqui já vão fazendo parte dos jardins, tenho um vizinho que tem uma goiabeira jovem, á pouco vi que já tinha os frutos em desenvolvimento.


----------



## meteoamador (22 Fev 2016 às 21:38)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.


Força! Vais ver que ainda terás muitos eventos para assistir.


----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2016 às 21:40)

O GFS pelo menos continua a mostrar uma situação excecional. Na zona da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros que tem altude de 500/600 metros poderia nevar durante todo o dia de Sábado e até madrugada de Domingo. As cotas em Porto de Mós andam todas a 300/400 metros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É sempre bom saber quem tenha árvores tropicais aqui mais por perto.
> Eu vou aqui plantar dois abacateiros, mas estou á espera que o tempo fique mais estável a nivel de frio, porque ainda não se sabe se pode ocorrer umas boas noites de geadas.
> Os abacateiros por aqui já vão fazendo parte dos jardins, tenho um vizinho que tem uma goiabeira jovem, á pouco vi que já tinha os frutos em desenvolvimento.


Os abacateiros dão-se por todo o país de norte a sul. Em relação ás goiabeiras tenho 6 arvores de variedades diferentes. São bastante resistentes mas se tiverem algo protegidas por um muro ou assim são muito mais felizes... tenho muitas arvores diferentes, desde as mais conhecidas as bastante raras. Uma entrada fria demasiado severa seria muito mau... Obrigado pelo comentário!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

hurricane disse:


> O GFS pelo menos continua a mostrar uma situação excecional. Na zona da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros que tem altude de 500/600 metros poderia nevar durante todo o dia de Sábado e até madrugada de Domingo. As cotas em Porto de Mós andam todas a 300/400 metros.


E já agora quais seriam as minimas?


----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2016 às 21:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já agora quais seriam as minimas?



A temperatura em Portos de Mós ronda os 4/5ºC. Portanto na serra deve andar 1ºC. Mesma na minha terra, Juncal, as temperaturas vão andar pelos 5ºC que é MUITO frio.


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Fev 2016 às 21:59)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.


Amigo, votos de que tudo corra muito bem e que recuperes rapidamente, estou certo que assim será..


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2016 às 22:01)

hurricane disse:


> A temperatura em Portos de Mós ronda os 4/5ºC. Portanto na serra deve andar 1ºC. Mesma na minha terra, Juncal, as temperaturas vão andar pelos 5ºC que é MUITO frio.


Bem, aqui na minha localização expecifica chego a ter mais 4 ou 5 graus a mais que em Fátima por exemplo. Se as mínimas se mantiverem positivas já não seria mau...


----------



## MarcioRR (22 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Eu pertenço a s.  Bento e a temperatura  tem andado elevada.


----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

A run das 18 está inexplicável em termos de neve


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2016 às 22:22)

MarcioRR disse:


> Eu pertenço a s.  Bento e a temperatura  tem andado elevada.


Pois, do outro lado da serra em relação a mim... mas eu penso que o micro-clima aqui é mais brando... o meu maior problema é sempre o vento e as geadas.


----------



## cardu (22 Fev 2016 às 22:24)

é estranho ver muita neve em Portugal e zero no norte de França, Bélgica, Holanda....


----------



## MarcioRR (22 Fev 2016 às 22:25)

Vento aqui e sempre.  Geadas só nas partes mais baixas.  Duas ou três vezes  este ano


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Fev 2016 às 22:41)

cardu disse:


> é estranho ver muita neve em Portugal e zero no norte de França, Bélgica, Holanda....



Como assim muita? Onde?


----------



## cardu (22 Fev 2016 às 22:48)

Basta ver que se a run 18z fosse para amanhã em relação ao evento de sabado iria nevar em locais pouco habituais no que a neve diz respeito..
Mas pronto, não vale a pena ter ilusões porque o anticiclone dos açores vai fazer o seu trabalhinho e vai acabar por afastar a depressão mais para leste.


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

outra saida de novo cotas baixas, aiai, eu não quero começar a ganhar já esperanças, mas quando é saidas apos saidas a mesma coisa, uma pessoa começa a ganhar aquela esperança...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2016 às 23:16)




----------



## dopedagain (22 Fev 2016 às 23:23)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



A torneirinha está a fechar! mas ainda vai mudar muita coisa, ontem tinham 20.0 em 3 horas hoje já é 1.0 só volto a olhar para os meteogramas quinta feira


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2016 às 23:46)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.



Meteofan lamento muito saber disso! Não te conheço pessoalmente, mas como todos nós, fazes parte desta família de amantes da meteorologia. Só por isso já partilhamos algo que nos é muito importante e relativamente raro em Portugal. Um abraço aqui do Alentejo de força e ânimo. Avizinham-se momentos possivelmente de grande teste para ti, especialmente da tua força de vontade. Mas com 19 anos estás na força da vida, por isso vai à luta e coragem para o que aí vem! 

Quanto ao FDS... CAAlmex +!  






Para já e falando especificamente do Alentejo e Sul de uma forma geral, este calorizinho diurno não abona nada a nosso favor...


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

actioman disse:


> Quanto ao FDS... CAAlmex +!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O velhinho *cAAlmex+* ainda existe?  Já não via isso por aqui há uns bons anos. 

A malta agora também já cresceu um bocado e já não se entusiasma tanto com os modelos, já se sabe que quanto maior a expectativa maior a desilusão!


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2016 às 23:56)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.



Coragem e força para a luta que vais enfrentar! 
Pensamento positivo é o primeiro passo para uma recuperação rápida.


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 00:05)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.




As melhoras. 
Um grande abraço!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Fev 2016 às 00:13)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.



Muita força camarada. Tenho 20 anos e também já tive alguns percalços no que diz respeito à saúde. Já passei maus bocados mas o facto de sermos jovens dá-nos aquela força extra. Vais conseguir ultrapassar esse obstáculo com certeza!

Abraço.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2016 às 00:26)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.



Off topic: Pensar positivo e que tudo corra pelo melhor. Nós estaremos sempre contigo. Abraço.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Fev 2016 às 01:05)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.


Vai correr tudo bem! Eu percebo um bocado a ansiedade que estás a sentir. Fez ontem 4 anos que fui operado a um tumor na perna...tinha apenas 13 anos. Ao ouvir o doutor a dizer que tinha um tumor e que tinha que ser operado o mais rapidamente possível, fez-me ficar com muito medo, pois a minha família tem um histórico muito grande de cancro e tumores, então eu associei logo que ia correr tudo mal. Estava apavorado e só pensava nas más consequências porque nunca tinha sido operado, mas lá consegui suportar tudo, com a ajuda da família e amigos. Eu sei que cancro é um bocado diferente e que tu pensas logo no pior mas acredita que vai correr tudo bem. Pode ser complicado o processo, mas és bastante jovem, por isso eu sei que vais aguentar. Boa sorte!


----------



## criz0r (23 Fev 2016 às 02:07)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.



Colega e camarada do nosso Fórum, tal como já vi aqui em alguns comentários pensamento sempre positivo, a juventude é sempre boa nessas situações e vais ter de certeza muitas mais "alegrias" climáticas . Que te corra tudo bem e muita força nesta fase difícil, espero continuar a ver a tua presença aqui no Fórum!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Fev 2016 às 02:57)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.



Boa sorte. Há-de correr tudo bem. Ajuda a equipa médica. Com a competência e conhecimento deles, com a tua garra e força e com a tua juventude, o cancro não tem hipótese. Nem sabe com quem se meteu!


----------



## jonas (23 Fev 2016 às 07:45)

Nesta run o gfs deu no frio mas na quase nao ha precipitacao!


----------



## jonas (23 Fev 2016 às 07:49)

No entanto o ecm carregou na precipitação


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2016 às 08:29)

Incrível a previsão actual do foreca (ECMWF) para esta zona, extremos de temperatura na ordem dos 3ºC a 7ºC e precipitação, falo no Sábado.
Na serra cota 400/500 mts certamente que cairia alguma coisa.

http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Alcabideche?details=20160227


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2016 às 08:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incrível a previsão actual do foreca (ECMWF) para esta zona, extremos de temperatura na ordem dos 3ºC a 7ºC e precipitação, falo no Sábado.
> Na serra cota 400/500 mts certamente que cairia alguma coisa.
> 
> http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Alcabideche?details=20160227



É verdade. Para mim as serras do litoral vão ser as mais beneficiadas. As cotas continuam a rondar 300/400 metros e com bastante precipitação prevista.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2016 às 08:52)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.



Com coragem, força de viver e perseverança irás decerto ultrapassar este obstáculo na tua vida. Tenho a certeza que irás continuar a participar neste fórum durante muitos anos.  Estamos aqui a dar-te força.


----------



## smpereira (23 Fev 2016 às 09:42)

Meteofan disse:


> ´Sábado parece haver grandes possibilidades de neve aqui para a minha zona, não sei é se estarei cá para ver. Infelizmente descobri este fim de semana que tenho cancro no estomago, (aos 19 anos, a vida é fodida, desculpem a expressão) e por isso posso ser operado a qualquer momento e não estar cá.



Muita força e tudo vai correr pelo melhor, tenho a certeza que sim, coragem e muita força de vontade e vais superar essa fase.
As melhoras rápidas. Um grande abraço


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Fev 2016 às 10:02)

Obrigado pessoal pelo apoio 
O GFS nesta run da 6 mete muito mais frio mas a precipitação é pouca.
Se esta saída se confirmasse provavelmente teríamos neve\água neve à cota 0 mas em pouca quantidade...


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2016 às 10:12)

Meteofan disse:


> Obrigado pessoal pelo apoio
> O GFS nesta run da 6 mete muito mais frio mas a precipitação é pouca.
> Se esta saída se confirmasse provavelmente teríamos neve\água neve à cota 0 mas em pouca quantidade...



Votos de rápido restabelecimento, certamente irá correr tudo bem 

Quanto ao GFS, de facto esta saída é bastante boa em termos de frio, e mesmo precipitação/instabilidade não está má, eventualmente poderá ser um evento bastante interessante, assim se mantenha, é bom que a depressão não fuja demasiado para Leste.


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 10:23)

A cerca de 96 horas do evento, mantém - se firme a possibilidade de um evento interessante. 
Se não acontecer nada de especial, será uma desilusão. Mas há coisas mais importantes como a rápida recuperação do colega Meteofan. 

Acho que o ECM melhorou.  A manter - se assim, penso que, havendo as combinações na hora certa,  haverá possibilidade de, pelo menos,  a ocorrência de água - neve a cotas baixíssimas no Litoral a norte do Sistema Montejunto - Estrela no sábado à tarde.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 11:05)

Meteofan disse:


> Obrigado pessoal pelo apoio


Meteofan, a vida reserva-nos surpresas boas e menos boas. Mas como diria um grande poeta: "*Pedras no caminho? Guardo todas, um dia vou construir um castelo…*". Sei que vai tudo correr bem! Por isso, enfrenta com coragem e otimismo, isso torna-te mais forte! E conta sempre connosco, no que precisares (eu tenho uma irmã, radioterapeuta no IPO Lisboa).


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2016 às 11:34)

Meteofan disse:


> Obrigado pessoal pelo apoio
> O GFS nesta run da 6 mete muito mais frio mas a precipitação é pouca.
> Se esta saída se confirmasse provavelmente teríamos neve\água neve à cota 0 mas em pouca quantidade...



As melhores e espero que corra tudo bem


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 11:37)

Deixo aqui também os meus votos de força  para o Meteofan, e um grande abraço.


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 11:44)

Os modelos continuam sólidos e voltaram a colocar a depressão, a entrar mais para W e assim a beneficiarmos-nos mais. 
É impressionante a cadência e a coerência dos modelos já a uns dias para cá a moldarem esta depressão, se falharem também será um tremendo fail para eles e neste caso tanto para o GFS e ECM, é por isso que considero que poderemos estar moderadamente optimistas relativo a um evento que poderá ser bem interessante e atenção se isto continuar assim, pode reservar algumas supresas.


----------



## Nando Costa (23 Fev 2016 às 11:44)

As rápidas melhoras e muita força. Somos jovens e tenho a certeza que vais ultrapassar essa situação rapidamente. Vai correr tudo bem vais ver. Abraço


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 12:15)

Ainda com a prudência devido à distância que ainda existe,  estas saídas dos modelos parecem meter muito frio no Litoral.  E com possibilidade de ocorre água - neve muito distribuída.  Aliás, na vizinha Galiza, até vai havendo previsão de neve com acumulação em alguns locais junto à Costa.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Fev 2016 às 12:22)

Força nisso, Meteofan!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Fev 2016 às 13:03)

As melhores meteofan.

Ou é impressão minha ou a precipitação casa vez e menor para o fds


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2016 às 13:07)

ok... cota neve 200 metros nas minhas zonas e os dias vao avançando


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 13:28)

david 6 disse:


> ok... cota neve 200 metros nas minhas zonas e os dias vao avançando



Está bom para Palmela:

+93 Sáb 27/02 03H 29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 62 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.7 83 0.0 526 1385 5335 7.8 68 -3.6 -34.6 1008.9 95 250
+96 Sáb 27/02 06H 29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 59 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


2.1 89 0.0 526 1379 5324 7.3 71 -3.7 -34.9 1008.3 96 200
+99 Sáb 27/02 09H 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 57 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1.2 157 -0.4 525 1386 5329 8.2 67 -4.1 -35.0 1009.3 96 200 
+102 Sáb 27/02 12H 31 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 49 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.5 244 -1.0 526 1385 5330 10.1 56 -3.8 -34.9 1009.1 93 250
+105 Sáb 27/02 15H 31 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 48 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1.3 196 -0.9 526 1375 5322 10.3 53 -3.4 -34.9 1007.7 89 250
+108 Sáb 27/02 18H 27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.9 83 -0.4 526 1378 5326 8.8 59 -3.7 -35.0 1008.1 88 200


----------



## david 6 (23 Fev 2016 às 13:44)

Paulo H disse:


> Está bom para Palmela:
> 
> +93 Sáb 27/02 03H 29
> 
> ...


 

eu no fim de semana vou estar em Coruche, também tem cota de neve a 200 metros, estou no máximo a 100, mas disseram me que em 2006 quando foi o nevão estava previsto cota 150 e acabou por ser nevão, veremos as próximas saidas, mas com os dias a aproximar e sempre saida atras de saida cota baixa uma pessoa começa mesmo a ter esperança


----------



## jonas (23 Fev 2016 às 13:59)

O ipma na previsão descritiva já da cota 400-600 M para o final do dia de sexta feira!


----------



## Gongas (23 Fev 2016 às 14:05)

Coimbra tem boa precipitação durante a noite de 6f para sábado. a cota está nos 250m.
mas não espero surpresas aqui para a minha zona.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

em espanha arrisca-se mais...

Cota de nieve: 200/500 m en Galicia y Cornisa Cantábrica, 300/500 m en la zona centro, 400/500 m en la mitad sur peninsular, 800/1000 m en Pirineos y Baleares.

Continua a dúvida sobre por onde vai entrar a massa de ar frio que é bastante fria para ser quase março. Vamos ver se temos sorte. 
O sistema frontal vai trazer bastante precipitação e a temperatura vai cair uns bons graus quando entrarem os aguaceiros.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

Agreste disse:


> em espanha arrisca-se mais...
> 
> Cota de nieve: 200/500 m en Galicia y Cornisa Cantábrica, 300/500 m en la zona centro, 400/500 m en la mitad sur peninsular, 800/1000 m en Pirineos y Baleares.
> 
> ...



Caso as previsões se mantenham assim, até estou tentado em ir até Aljezur no fim de semana e dar no Sábado de manhã um pulo até Monchique. Neste momento está previsto um belo nevão, com cotas de 300 m, ou seja, a neve não se restringiria à Fóia, poderia mesmo aparecer nalgumas vilas e aldeias em redor... mas vamos ver, é a região que está mais no limite da bolsa de ar frio, e uns 100 km de diferença na sua posição deitaria tudo por água abaixo.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

quanto mais frio o anticiclone dos açores conseguir arrancar lá de cima, melhor... uma -38 aos 5500m com alguma extensão era óptimo.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Caso as previsões se mantenham assim, até estou tentado em ir até Aljezur no fim de semana e dar no Sábado de manhã um pulo até Monchique. Neste momento está previsto um belo nevão, com cotas de 300 m, ou seja, a neve não se restringiria à Fóia, poderia mesmo aparecer nalgumas vilas e aldeias em redor... mas vamos ver, é a região que está mais no limite da bolsa de ar frio, e uns 100 km de diferença na sua posição deitaria tudo por água abaixo.



esta run das 6Z aqui para nós aqui nos algarves onde quase nunca há deste tipo de coisas é brutal... mas só existe no papel.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

david 6 disse:


> eu no fim de semana vou estar em Coruche, também tem cota de neve a 200 metros, estou no máximo a 100, mas disseram me que em 2006 quando foi o nevão estava previsto cota 150 e acabou por ser nevão, veremos as próximas saidas, mas com os dias a aproximar e sempre saida atras de saida cota baixa uma pessoa começa mesmo a ter esperança



Atenção que em 2006 o vento estava de Nordeste/Este. 
Agora estará de noroeste. O que implica que o Atlântico influenciará nas cotas de neve. Os meteogramas não têm isso em conta.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

Agreste disse:


> esta run das 6Z aqui para nós aqui nos algarves onde quase nunca há deste tipo de coisas é brutal... mas só existe no papel.



Seria algo quase inédito, por isso é que mantenho as minhas reservas. Acredito que chegue a nevar realmente na Fóia... mas como está neste momento, cotas de 300 m, acho muito difícil.  Vamos ver, nunca se sabe... eventos com 50 ou 100 anos de período de retorno, volta e meia têm de acontecer!


----------



## rozzo (23 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

AnDré disse:


> Atenção que em 2006 o vento estava de Nordeste/Este.
> Agora estará de noroeste. O que implica que o Atlântico influenciará nas cotas de neve. Os meteogramas não têm isso em conta.



Na verdade até têm, pois entram com temperatura e humidade relativa nos níveis baixos, logo o facto de ser NW já reflecte isso. Daí não termos cotas 0 apesar dos valores brutais em altitude.
Se estivesse de NE, teríamos bastante mais frio aos 2m e aos 925hPa, logo certamente veríamos muitos meteogramas quase litorais com cota 0!

Ainda assim, eu desconfio sempre das baixissimas humidades aos 2m do GFS nestas entradas. Com bastante precipitação andarem nos 60%, parece-me irrealista...


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 15:32)

Eu penso que não devemos ver apenas a direcção do vento, mas também a intensidade e o trajecto da frente fria. Uma frente fria poderosa ( a esta distância ainda não sei dizer se será o caso) , mesmo que atlântica, tem capacidade para poder provocar queda de neve a cotas muito baixas. Em janeiro de 2010, salvo erro uma entrada atlântica, provocou no Litoral Norte a queda de neve ( ainda que sem acumulação)  a cotas de 50/100 metros ou talvez menos.  Quase ninguém esperava ( eu não esperava)  e fui acordado nesse domingo de manhã aos gritos a dizer que estava a nevar.

Em janeiro de 2014, também nevou no Minho à cota 200 e água - neve quase à cota 0. Outra entrada atlântica.  Portanto, aqui no Litoral Norte, isso não é tão raro quanto isso.
E também podem aparecer fenómenos de água - neve ou Saraiva ( quando fica tudo branco, mas não é neve, não sei se se chama assim), que também são interessantes, não ocorrem todos os dias.
Mas , para já, são apenas cenários possíveis, ainda não é possível determinar com exactidão  qual a intensidade, trajecto da frente fria polar.

Um frio dos diabos vai estar, de certeza, com vento forte de N.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

Nesta run do gfs 12z, parece estar a apressar 2 a 3h. Daqui a pouco, passa tudo para 6ª noite/ madrugada de sábado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Fev 2016 às 15:52)

james disse:


> Eu penso que não devemos ver apenas a direcção do vento, mas também a intensidade e o trajecto da frente fria. Uma frente fria poderosa ( a esta distância ainda não sei dizer se será o caso) , mesmo que atlântica, tem capacidade para poder provocar queda de neve a cotas muito baixas. Em janeiro de 2010, salvo erro uma entrada atlântica, provocou no Litoral Norte a queda de neve ( ainda que sem acumulação)  a cotas de 50/100 metros ou talvez menos.  Quase ninguém esperava ( eu não esperava)  e fui acordado nesse domingo de manhã aos gritos a dizer que estava a nevar.
> 
> Em janeiro de 2014, também nevou no Minho à cota 200 e água - neve quase à cota 0. Outra entrada atlântica.  Portanto, aqui no Litoral Norte, isso não é tão raro quanto isso.
> E também podem aparecer fenómenos de água - neve ou Saraiva ( quando fica tudo branco, mas não é neve, não sei se se chama assim), que também são interessantes, não ocorrem todos os dias.
> ...



Aliando isto às anomalias negativas na temperatura da água do mar junto à costa, pode ser uma mistura muito imprevisível de determinar onde, como e quando irá nevar ou chover... Só sei que as previsões são extraordinárias e nesse sentido tudo será possível.


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Aliando isto às anomalias negativas na temperatura da água do mar junto à costa, pode ser uma mistura muito imprevisível de determinar onde, como e quando irá nevar ou chover... Só sei que as previsões são extraordinárias e nesse sentido tudo será possível.




Exatamente.  Estes eventos, Pela sua imprevisibilidade, são bons para os Meteoloucos. 
Claro que, se estivéssemos a falar de uma entrada continental como aquela de Janeiro de 2009,  a discussão seria outra.  Seria quanto é que poderia acumular a qualquer cota ( por onde passassem os aguaceiros de neve) .


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

Snifa disse:


> GFS 12Z para Sábado:


Olhando para esta run do GFS das 12H parece-me que retirou um bocadinho frio e precipitação no interior...


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Fev 2016 às 17:07)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para esta run do GFS das 12H parece-me que retirou um bocadinho frio e precipitação no interior...


Pois é, pioraram nas horas de maior frio precipitação escassa, sempre a mesma coisa


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 17:17)

So far so good... continua tudo bem encaminhado.
Na minha opinião é pertinente referir, que a precipitação em forma de neve não exige acumulados muito grandes para se fazer notar. Teremos precipitação e instabilidade durante algum tempo considerável, com muito ar frio, não será uma situação idêntica ás entradas típicas de Noroeste com pós-frontais frescos, esta situação se manter-se será bem diferente, teremos um período de alargado de instabilidade onde não serão necessários 20,30 mm de precipitação para a neve se fazer notar.
Vamos aguardar, isto está muito bom acho que vou fazer uma viagem ao Alentejo ou quiçá as Serras do Oeste de Montejunto-Candeeiros . Vamos ver o que poderá acontecer em Sintra e na Arrábida.


----------



## vegastar (23 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Precisamente. Se bem me recordo o valor médio entre precipitação em mm e acumulação de neve é de 1:10, ou seja 10mm de acumulação de neve são equivalentes a 1mm de chuva, devido à muito menor densidade da neve.


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Fev 2016 às 17:42)

De run para run, parece-me que o gfs corta na precipitação quando ela era mais necessária.
Cada vez com menos expectativas que seja um evento com alguma acumulação e não uns flocos perdidos no ar... pelo menos para cotas médias/baixas do norte.


----------



## MarcioRR (23 Fev 2016 às 17:44)

começo a acreditar que vou ver neve na serra de aire e candeeiros, mais precisamente em s.Bento que ronda os 400 a 600 metros 
mas ainda é cedo


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Fev 2016 às 17:48)

Topê disse:


> So far so good... continua tudo bem encaminhado.
> Na minha opinião é pertinente referir, que a precipitação em forma de neve não exige acumulados muito grandes para se fazer notar. Teremos precipitação e instabilidade durante algum tempo considerável, com muito ar frio, não será uma situação idêntica ás entradas típicas de Noroeste com pós-frontais frescos, esta situação se manter-se será bem diferente, teremos um período de alargado de instabilidade onde não serão necessários 20,30 mm de precipitação para a neve se fazer notar.
> Vamos aguardar, isto está muito bom acho que vou fazer uma viagem ao Alentejo ou quiçá as Serras do Oeste de Montejunto-Candeeiros . Vamos ver o que poderá acontecer em Sintra e na Arrábida.



Caso aconteça, se acontecer, tens aqui alguma informação interessante, isto para não falar de todas os outros montes e montinhos que em alguns casos ultrapassam os 400 msm como por exemplo a serra de Monte Agraço.
http://montesdooeste.blogs.sapo.pt/3904.html


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

Neste momento apenas perspectiva de alguma chuva com neve a cotas médias/altas nas regiões norte e centro.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2016 às 18:04)

os 17 primeiros mapas corridos num gif desta saida a 850Hpa das 12Z são muito engraçados... parece que se abre a porta do congelador.


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 18:10)

VILA REAL disse:


> De run para run, parece-me que o gfs corta na precipitação quando ela era mais necessária.
> Cada vez com menos expectativas que seja um evento com alguma acumulação e não uns flocos perdidos no ar... pelo menos para cotas médias/baixas do norte.



Acho que ai em Vila Real a neve já não escapa, isto se os modelos se mantiverem assim. 
Neste evento será muito difícil definir os valores de precipitação exacta por parte dos modelos, pois não é uma frente que nos varre e vai-se embora aqui, vão surgir celuas, localizadas e só na altura do evento é que se poderá inferir alguma coisa. este evento é diferente dos anteriores o frio vai cavar muito mais.


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 18:11)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Caso aconteça, se acontecer, tens aqui alguma informação interessante, isto para não falar de todas os outros montes e montinhos que em alguns casos ultrapassam os 400 msm como por exemplo a serra de Monte Agraço.
> http://montesdooeste.blogs.sapo.pt/3904.html




Obrigado pela dica.  Para os lados montanhosos de Santarem/Alcanena também deverá cair alguma coisa.Mas vamos aguardar serenos isto ainda pode mudar.


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

Analisando a última saída do GFS (run das 12H), aqui para Ponte de Sôr, *frio mas nem uma pinga de água o dia todo de sábado* 

+84 Sáb 27/02 00H   17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 52 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 0.0*   0 1.0 527 1367 5330 4.1 87 -2.9 -34.0 1007.0 95  300
+87 Sáb 27/02 03H   16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.0*   0 0.9 526 1353 5306 3.3 87 -3.4 -35.0 1005.6 87  250
+90 Sáb 27/02 06H   15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 48 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.0*   0 1.7 525 1347 5294 2.3 89 -3.5 -35.2 1004.8 82  200
+93 Sáb 27/02 09H   25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 44 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.0*   12 0.0 526 1356 5303 5.5 75 -3.0 -35.3 1005.9 72   200
+96 Sáb 27/02 12H   29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 42 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.0*   139 -1.0 526 1364 5311 9.4 49 -3.3 -35.4 1005.8 79  200
+99 Sáb 27/02 15H   30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 42 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.0*   239 -1.5 528 1358 5312 10.2 46 -2.3 -35.2 1004.7 80  300
+102 Sáb 27/02 18H 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 57 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.0*   29 -0.1 527 1365 5324 6.9 61 -3.0 -34.5 1006.3 51  300
+105 Sáb 27/02 21H 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 48 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.0*   0 2.3 529 1370 5342 4.6 75 -2.4 -33.2 1006.6 82  300 

Ainda hoje é terça, tenho de esperar até sexta para ver se isto muda para melhor.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2016 às 18:22)

as temperaturas a cairem uns 6ºC só com a passagem da frente e a mudança de massas de ar... nada mau. Belissima descarga de frio.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 18:25)

Thomar disse:


> Analisando a última saída do GFS (run das 12H), aqui para Ponte de Sôr, *frio mas nem uma pinga de água o dia todo de sábado*
> 
> +84 Sáb 27/02 00H   17
> 
> ...



Hás-de reparar que na maioria dos locais, a precipitação só aparece quando o vento muda de noroeste, para oeste ou sudoeste.
Olhando para os teus valores, a partir das 21H, podia surgir alguma pinga/floco.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Fev 2016 às 18:25)

Thomar disse:


> Analisando a última saída do GFS (run das 12H), aqui para Ponte de Sôr, *frio mas nem uma pinga de água o dia todo de sábado*
> 
> +84 Sáb 27/02 00H   17
> 
> ...


A confirmar-se e a confirmar-se essa massa de ar tão fria, (tens iso -35 +  aí por cima), ... poderá gerar alguma convecção, ou alguma (B) em altura que poderá alterar as coisas,...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Fev 2016 às 18:25)

Da estamos a caminho da nossa sina precipitação cada vez mais escassa


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

Mas precipitação escassa está previsto desde o início.  E até poderá beneficiar as cotas muito baixas. Só convém que a precipitação não seja zero.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 18:34)

VimDePantufas disse:


> A confirmar-se e a confirmar-se essa massa de ar tão fria, (tens iso -35 +  aí por cima), ... poderá gerar alguma convecção, ou alguma (B) em altura que poderá alterar as coisas,...


Boa tarde! Alterar em que sentido? Obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

O ECMWF 12 Z  está bom, mas como dá saltos de 24 em 24 h não se tem tão boa noção como no GFS:

O melhor dia parece ser  sábado, resta saber como estaremos de precipitação, pois sem ela  até pode ser cota 0 que não cai nada

A esperança para queda de uns flocos a cotas mais baixas virá de células que descarreguem mais frio e eventualmente façam descer a cota :


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 18:39)

No nevão de Janeiro de 2009, estava em Guimarães, o nevão caiu apenas com único aguaceiro.  Não tinha caído nada antes, não caiu mais nada depois.  Em 2010, em 1994, 1987, 2014 ( água - neve) a mesma coisa. Não sei porquê, mas tenho a ideia que, quando ocorre neve, água - neve, etc. Em cotas muito  baixas,  não pode existir precipitação muito abundante.


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

james disse:


> Mas precipitação escassa está previsto desde o início.  E até poderá beneficiar as cotas muito baixas. Só convém que a precipitação não seja zero.



Exacto até porque a precipitação continua lá e nestas situações convectivas a sua contabilização por parte dos modelos e colocação nos mapas é muito mais dificil.
Desta vez estamos a fugir a tendência aqui do nosso cantinho, ela depressão não está a fugir para Leste, nem vai ficar retida no oceano, e mais não vejo que está a ir tudo para a Espanha até é bom sinal ve-la junto ao nosso litoral  , isto pode trazer muitas surpresas,estamos já a falar num cenário abaixo das 84h, 
Sinceramente nunca pensei que tal viesse acontecer este Inverno,estou assim


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2016 às 18:43)

Caso os modelos continuem como estão, vou deslocar-me quase de certeza à serra de Sintra, nem que seja  para presenciar um dia gélido (dos mais frios dos últimos anos certamente) e fazer algumas medições, e quiçá, ser contemplado com alguma surpresa.


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 18:44)

Snifa disse:


> O ECMWF 12 Z  está bom, mas como dá saltos de 24 em 24 h não se tem tão boa noção como no GFS:
> 
> O melhor dia parece ser  sábado, resta saber como estaremos de precipitação, pois sem ela  até pode ser cota 0 que não cai nada
> 
> A esperança para queda de uns flocos a cotas mais baixas virá de células que descarreguem mais frio e eventualmente façam descer a cota :



Acho que vai ser lotaria total.
Caros amigos e companheiros de forum não quero por-me em euforias máximas, mas as melhores entradas em Itália que levam neve a Roma,Napoles, são assim. E nessas situações os modelos também não acertam na precipitação coloca-na no mar, perdida não sei a onde e depois puff, eis ela a cair onde menos se espera.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Fev 2016 às 18:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde! Alterar em que sentido? Obrigado.


Alterar no sentido de poder eventualmente gerar precipitação


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Fev 2016 às 18:47)

530 dam de geopotencial em praticamente todo o país é raro.


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2016 às 18:49)

Topê disse:


> Acho que vai ser lotaria total.
> Caros amigos e companheiros de forum não quero por-me em euforias máximas, mas as melhores entradas em Itália que levam neve a Roma,Napoles, são assim. E nessas situações os modelos também não acertam na precipitação coloca-na no mar, perdida não sei a onde e depois puff, eis ela a cair onde menos se espera.



Sim, mas Itália tem toda uma massa Europeia a Norte que reforça a continentalidade da entrada, é mais fácil nevar em Roma ou Napoles do que no Porto ou Viana do Castelo.

Apesar de Roma estar perto do mar, uns ventos de Norte ou Noroeste  são ventos já com algum trajecto continental, e isso faz diferença, uma entrada  fria  de nordeste em Itália apanha  bastante frio do Leste


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 18:52)

E mesmo, falando de temperaturas e na generalidade, nestes eventos, as células que vão surgindo e vão " descarregando frio ",  provocam alterações nos valores das temperaturas ( máximas e mínimas)  que são indetetaveis pelos modelos.  Lembro - me que em janeiro de 2010, por exemplo,  o termómetro no início da tarde andava à volta dos 0 graus.  2009 a mesma coisa,  etc. E, no dia anterior ou no próprio, as temperaturas previstas eram mais altas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Alterar no sentido de poder eventualmente gerar precipitação


Ok, já percebi... mas o frio parece ser certo... Obrigado!


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

The Weatherman disse:


> 530 dam de geopotencial em praticamente todo o país é raro.



ligeiramente mais baixo no GFS, 527... só reforça a situação rara que HIPOTETICAMENTE pode ocorrer.
Pequena mas a massa de ar é muito fria para a altura do ano em que estamos.


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, mas Itália tem toda uma massa Europeia a Norte que reforça a continentalidade da entrada, é mais fácil nevar em Roma ou Napoles do que no Porto ou Viana do Castelo.
> 
> Apesar de Roma estar perto do mar, uns ventos de Norte ou Noroeste  são ventos já com algum trajecto continental, e isso faz diferença, uma entrada  fria  de nordeste em Itália apanha  bastante frio do Leste



É mais facil nevar em Beirute ou em Jerusalém que no litoral norte, é mais nevar no Golfo Persico que no Algarve é pouco por ai.
sim claro eles são beneficiados duplamente face a nós pelo continente europeu a norte, e não têm o empatas do AA sempre a desviar as massas de ar frio do nosso territorio. 
Mas mesmo assim são estas entradas que levam a neve  a essa região.


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

james disse:


> E mesmo, falando de temperaturas e na generalidade, nestes eventos, as células que vão surgindo e vão " descarregando frio ",  provocam alterações nos valores das temperaturas ( máximas e mínimas)  que são indetetaveis pelos modelos.  Lembro - me que em janeiro de 2010, por exemplo,  o termómetro no início da tarde andava à volta dos 0 graus.  2009 a mesma coisa,  etc. E, no dia anterior ou no próprio, as temperaturas previstas eram mais altas.



exactamente, mesmo nos pos frontais notas isso, estás em regime de aguaceiros, não está a chover estão 12º,13º graus, cai um aguaceiro a temperatura cai 4º ou 5º graus.


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 19:02)

Topê disse:


> É mais facil nevar em Beirute ou em Jerusalém que no litoral norte, é mais nevar no Golfo Persico que no Algarve é pouco por ai.
> sim claro eles são beneficiados duplamente face a nós pelo continente europeu a norte, e não têm o empatas do AA sempre a desviar as massas de ar frio do nosso territorio.
> Mas mesmo assim são estas entradas que levam a neve  a essa região.




É a Corrente do Golfo que  serve como um regulador, em especial no Litoral.  Pois massas de ar frio até vêm normalmente muitas na nossa direcção. 
E no verão, a mesma coisa com as massas de ar quente.


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

james disse:


> É a Corrente do Golfo que  serve como um regulador, em especial no Litoral.  Pois massas de ar frio até vêm normalmente muitas na nossa direcção.
> E no verão, a mesma coisa com as massas de ar frio.




sim é por isso que a temperatura média anual do Porto é igual ou até ligeiramente inferior á de Roma. É  o nosso clima a nivel de neve somos muito pobrezinhos.


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 19:11)

Não há dúvida que, para cotas baixas no Litoral, as entradas continentais são as melhores.  Mas, no nosso cantinho, também são uma lotaria. Não estamos na Polónia, onde uma massa de ar frio varre tudo e fica tudo branco. 

Mesmo o famoso e épico 9 de Janeiro de 2009, foi uma lotaria  no Litoral.  Há relatos diversos: cotas mais altas que não viram quase nada, cotas bastante mais baixas em que ficou tudo branco,  neve com alguma acumulação em alguns locais quase à cota zero,  água - neve noutros locais com cota mais alta,  neve num local e água - neve mesmo no vizinho ao lado e por aí fora.


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 19:14)

Topê disse:


> sim é por isso que a temperatura média anual do Porto é igual ou até ligeiramente inferior á de Roma. É  o nosso clima a nivel de neve somos muito pobrezinhos.



A nossa praia, exceto a cotas médias/ altas no Norte e Centro onde neva bem, é a chuva.  A neve é um bónus.


----------



## Topê (23 Fev 2016 às 19:18)

james disse:


> A nossa praia, exceto a cotas médias/ altas no Norte e Centro onde neva bem, é a chuva.  A neve é um bónus.



Sim é cadência da chuva principalmente entre Vouga e Minho, entre Setembro a Junho chove sempre bem e não é em fenómenos convectivos mas sim em superfícies frontais.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 19:34)

james disse:


> Não sei porquê, mas tenho a ideia que, quando ocorre neve, água - neve, etc. Em cotas muito  baixas,  não pode existir precipitação muito abundante.


Isso acontece em situações limite da cota prevista. Se vem chovendo, depois no momento em que é alcançada a cota, o ar está já saturado de humidade, derretendo o floco. Agora se o ar estiver relativamente seco (<80%HR) e começa um aguaceiro (à cota prevista), sim é muito mais provável que seja de neve. Como o ar ainda não está saturado de humidade, vai secar o floco (como que transpira ou sublima) sem o derreter, diminuindo o seu tamanho.


----------



## André Ultra (23 Fev 2016 às 19:44)

Boas tardes, se tudo se mantiver como esta posso ter a esperança de ver alguma neve em Mesão Frio?


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 19:45)

VimDePantufas disse:


> A confirmar-se e a confirmar-se essa massa de ar tão fria, (tens iso -35 +  aí por cima), ... poderá gerar alguma convecção, ou alguma (B) em altura que poderá alterar as coisas,...



Ter uma temperatura muito baixa em altitude não é condição suficiente para gerar convecção. Para haver convecção o que importa é que haja grande amplitude térmica entre as camadas inferiores e superiores da atmosfera. O que quero dizer é que, são equivalentes em termos de convecção as seguintes condições: 

1)T850=-3 /T500=-38
2)T850=15 /T500=-20

Nestes 2 casos, a amplitude é a mesma, 35 graus.

É claro que também podemos comparar com a temperatura à superfície. E depois há outros fatores, o tecto (camada seca de ar) que pode ser intermedia, o cizalhamento que pode cortar o movimento vertical.. Espero não estar a dizer asneira! :-)


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Fev 2016 às 20:08)

Meteofan, as tuas melhoras, e força que vais ver que tudo irá correr pelo melhor. 
Aos 19 anos tens tudo a teu favor! 
Um abraço!


----------



## Stinger (23 Fev 2016 às 20:27)

Vou ver se Neva na serra de Santa justa que fica a 380 m de altitude xD


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Fev 2016 às 20:37)

André Ultra disse:


> Boas tardes, se tudo se mantiver como esta posso ter a esperança de ver alguma neve em Mesão Frio?


Não é totalmente impossível, mas se quiseres ver acumulação a sério tens que ir às serras à volta.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Fev 2016 às 21:10)

Vale o que vale mas até que poderia valer ....





Fonte @  AEMET - SINOBAS


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Vale o que vale mas até que poderia valer ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bem Espanha ficava literalmente enterrada em branco...


----------



## Paulo H (23 Fev 2016 às 22:15)

O que acham da possibilidade de se formarem baixas secundárias, mais próximas de Portugal?

Os modelos globais dificilmente as modelam, mas às vezes encontram-se umas protuberancias nas isobaras que podem indiciar algo..


----------



## DaniFR (23 Fev 2016 às 22:23)

Gongas disse:


> Coimbra tem boa precipitação durante a noite de 6f para sábado. a cota está nos 250m.
> mas não espero surpresas aqui para a minha zona.


Com essa cota prevista, poderá nevar no Roxo, que atinge quase os 500m, ou até na Serra da Rocha. Já aconteceu noutras situações de cotas médias-baixas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

james disse:


> Não há dúvida que, para cotas baixas no Litoral, as entradas continentais são as melhores.  Mas, no nosso cantinho, também são uma lotaria. Não estamos na Polónia, onde uma massa de ar frio varre tudo e fica tudo branco.
> 
> Mesmo o famoso e épico 9 de Janeiro de 2009, foi uma lotaria  no Litoral.  Há relatos diversos: cotas mais altas que não viram quase nada, cotas bastante mais baixas em que ficou tudo branco,  neve com alguma acumulação em alguns locais quase à cota zero,  água - neve noutros locais com cota mais alta,  neve num local e água - neve mesmo no vizinho ao lado e por aí fora.



Esse dia . Aqui os telhados ficaram todos brancos e deu para fazer bolas de neve e mandar uns aos outros na escola. Épico demais.


Quanto ao próximo evento, tinha esperanças de ver alguma água-neve, porém a torneira vai mesmo fechar na sexta à noite. Pode ser que chegue cá uma célula perdida.


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2016 às 23:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Caso os modelos continuem como estão, vou deslocar-me quase de certeza à serra de Sintra, nem que seja  para presenciar um dia gélido (dos mais frios dos últimos anos certamente) e fazer algumas medições, e quiçá, ser contemplado com alguma surpresa.



No teu lugar arriscaria uma ida ao Montejunto, é um pouco mais longe, mas com maior probabilidade de veres alguma surpresa. A Serra de Sintra perde por ficar mesmo em cima do mar, cotas mais baixas mas um pouco mais para Interior costumam ser mais favorecidas.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2016 às 23:19)

A 18z a manter-se como está seria um evento assim a modos que interessante mesmo para a cidade de Portalegre, especialmente devido à existência de CAPE.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2016 às 23:35)

MSantos disse:


> No teu lugar arriscaria uma ida ao Montejunto, é um pouco mais longe, mas com maior probabilidade de veres alguma surpresa. A Serra de Sintra perde por ficar mesmo em cima do mar, cotas mais baixas mas um pouco mais para Interior costumam ser mais favorecidas.



Sim a localização da serra de Sintra é um problema crónico, no máximo são 9 quilómetros de distância da linha de costa,  falo na zona da Pena / Santa Eufémia.
Não tenho possibilidade de ir a Montejunto, segundo vi, são 25 kms de distância da linha de costa e 666 metros de altitude maxima versus 529 metros da serra de Sintra, claramente condições distintas.


----------



## dASk (23 Fev 2016 às 23:41)

Então e falando de serras aqui perto a da Arrábida com 501m será assim tão descabido ir lá dar um saltinho? Não me parece ser assim tão afectada pelas condições maritimas como a de Sintra bem como concerteza terá temperaturas mais baixas! não sei.. fui la em 2009 também com condições parecidas mas nada...! Será desta?


----------



## james (23 Fev 2016 às 23:55)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esse dia . Aqui os telhados ficaram todos brancos e deu para fazer bolas de neve e mandar uns aos outros na escola. Épico demais.
> 
> 
> Quanto ao próximo evento, tinha esperanças de ver alguma água-neve, porém a torneira vai mesmo fechar na sexta à noite. Pode ser que chegue cá uma célula perdida.




Esse dia foi fantástico.  No Minho,  havia estradas e auto - estradas cortadas um pouco por todo o lado. E passados uns dias, ainda havia neve em alguns locais. 

Nesse dia, quando começou a nevar, estava em Guimarães.  Por imperativos profissionais, tive que me deslocar a Braganca nesse dia. Ainda consegui ir até lá, apesar da muita neve pelo caminho. 
À vinda embora é que foi épico.  Tive que parar diversas vezes pelo caminho.  Estava tudo cortado, tentei ir pelo ip4, mas ficou tudo parado. Fiquei retido, juntamente com centenas de automobilistas, 10 horas nesse itinerário. Toda a noite.  Só consegui chegar a casa às 8 da manhã do dia seguinte, completamente de rastos, mas com uma belíssima recordação para a vida.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

Estou curioso para ver a previsão descritiva do IPMA para Sabado, amanhã de manhã já deve estar publicada.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

dASk disse:


> Então e falando de serras aqui perto a da Arrábida com 501m será assim tão descabido ir lá dar um saltinho? Não me parece ser assim tão afectada pelas condições maritimas como a de Sintra bem como concerteza terá temperaturas mais baixas! não sei.. fui la em 2009 também com condições parecidas mas nada...! Será desta?


Quem não arrisca não petisca!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou curioso para ver a previsão descritiva do IPMA para Sabado, amanhã de manhã já deve estar publicada.



As actualizações têm sido feitas geralmente entre as 12h00 e as 13h00.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Fev 2016 às 00:03)

*Meteofan*, tenho a certeza de vais ver flocos a caírem este e em muitos mais outros fins-de-semana aí em Felgueiras, para bem de ti e de todos nós! 

Ai a precipitação, essa é que a cada saída me está a irritar cada vez mais.. Se tudo correr bem estarei em Fátima entre o final de Sexta e a manhã de dia 27 (tenho um almoço em Lisboa no Sábado). A questão é se ainda consigo assistir a uns aguaceiros sob a forma do elemento branco, ou se estes, dado o aumento do cape apenas a meio do dia, começarão a ocorrer exatamente depois de me ir embora o que seria demasiado chato..


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Fev 2016 às 00:06)

Parece que continua consistente a eventual queda de neve aqui pela região de Lisboa no Sábado, humm não sei, 
estou indeciso até onde irei a ver nevar , aqui por perto, Montemor, Cabeço de Montachique, ou até Montemuro, estes dois acima dos 400 mts, Sintra não sei, o mais provável será no Montejunto, um pouco mais longe, mas quase seguramente mais provável será muito provavélmente o meu destino isto se não houver uma grande reviravolta.


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2016 às 00:46)

Montejunto parece-me um óptimo local para ir beber o café da manhã!
Vamos lá ver se as previsões se mantêm.


----------



## Brito (24 Fev 2016 às 00:59)

este evento vai ser um fiasco!! não vai haver precipitação quando houver frio para nevar a cotas baixas( no interior norte e centro).. e sempre a mesma coisa ...


----------



## boneli (24 Fev 2016 às 01:19)

Brito disse:


> este evento vai ser um fiasco!! não vai haver precipitação quando houver frio para nevar a cotas baixas( no interior norte e centro).. e sempre a mesma coisa ...



Devias de saber que as coisas não são assim tão certas e lineares como dizes, ainda por cima a faltar alguns dias.
Gostava de ter a tua capacidade, mas lá deves ter as tuas fontes.


----------



## Brito (24 Fev 2016 às 01:23)

boneli disse:


> Devias de saber que as coisas não são assim tão certas e lineares como dizes, ainda por cima a faltar alguns dias.
> Gostava de ter a tua capacidade, mas lá deves ter as tuas fontes.



eu também não disse a que cotas vai nevar nem onde.. ninguém sabe. As fontes são iguais as tuas...os modelos. guio-me por eles e mostram isso que eu citei


----------



## Sulman (24 Fev 2016 às 02:30)

Os dias passam, e com poucas alterações, modela-se queda de neve para o Alentejo Central e Alto, em alguns casos acima dos 150 metros (Portalegre) ou dos 300 metros (Arraiolos, Estremoz, Alandroal, Évora, Vila Viçosa e Borba, por exemplo). A existir o evento, e por outros acontecimentos, as probabilidades são mais elevadas em Marvão, Castelo de Vide e Portalegre (no Alto Alentejo) e em Estremoz, Arraiolos e Borba/Vila Viçosa (no Alentejo Central). O que acho é que a tendência tem sido de retirada de precipitação, colocada novamente na ultima run! Opiniões?


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2016 às 07:42)

O ecm aumentou muita a precipitacao para o evento nesta run


----------



## carlitinhos (24 Fev 2016 às 07:59)

jonas disse:


> O ecm aumentou muita a precipitacao para o evento nesta run


bom dia

desculpem o off topic, mas onde consigo ver as previsões de precipitação no ECM a pagina que tinha antiga ja não funca e não encontro nova, obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (24 Fev 2016 às 08:32)

carlitinhos disse:


> bom dia
> 
> desculpem o off topic, mas onde consigo ver as previsões de precipitação no ECM a pagina que tinha antiga ja não funca e não encontro nova, obrigado.



Poderás consultar aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa (acumulados 12h)


----------



## boneli (24 Fev 2016 às 08:47)

Brito disse:


> eu também não disse a que cotas vai nevar nem onde.. ninguém sabe. As fontes são iguais as tuas...os modelos. guio-me por eles e mostram isso que eu citei



Pois mas então se vês os modelos como eu e dizer que este evento vai ser um fiasco,,,,é porque fazemos análises diferentes dos mesmos modelos ou é uma questão de português. Eu não não tenho a certeza de nada mas não iria para o campo de fiasco certo. 

Abraço


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 08:52)

Se se está à espera de cotas de neve muito baixas e abundância de neve ou alguma tempestade severa, aí sim, nessa perspetiva poderá ser um "fiasco"... 

Deverá ser um bom evento generalizado de chuva, instabilidade, granizo, trovoada, queda de neve nos locais "habituais e eventualmente alguma surpresa localizada mas só na altura o  saberemos.


----------



## boneli (24 Fev 2016 às 08:59)

Dá-me a sensação que as zonas mais a Litoral nas alturas de mais frio nomeadamente no Sábado poderão ter maior probabilidade. Os modelos mantêm precipitação (não muita) e frio conjugados para cotas de 200 metros. Seria um golpe muito grande se a partir de agora tirassem tudo.
 As próximas RUN de hoje e amanhã vão tirar algumas dúvidas.

curioso também ver o que IPMA e AEMET vão prever para o esses dias. Para já de Sexta para Sábado já prevêem cotas a descer os 400/500 metros Galiza e aqui para o Norte..


----------



## kikofra (24 Fev 2016 às 09:15)

O que podemos esperar sexta para a estrela? Será que vão cortar as estradas?


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2016 às 09:49)

Ainda não decidi onde vou tentar "apanhar" alguma coisa, embora esteja inclinado para a Serra de Montejunto. Tinha mais perto a Serra de Sintra e mesmo a da Arrábida, mas apesar de haver possibilidades, ficam muito perto do mar e não são tão elevadas assim... Infelizmente, a Serra de Monchique no Algarve ainda é um esticão valente e representa alguma despesa para lá ir, porque é onde apostaria o maior nevão. Pois acho que os 900 m ali garantem mesmo um bom nevão, face à quantidade de precipitação prevista. Este meteograma está fantástico para Monchique:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2016 às 10:23)

"_Para temperaturas superiores a 0ºC, a probabilidade de precipitação sob a forma de neve diminui dramáticamente com o aumento da humidade relativa_"

"_à cerca da neve, quanto mais seco for o ar que os flocos atravessam melhor ela se conserva congelada pois em ambiente seco as moleculas de agua do floco sublimam numa reacçao exotermica que retira calor ao floco e manten-no a 0º mesmo quando o ar se encontra a 2, 3 ou mesmo 4º_"

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...lo-cota-e-temperaturas.1615/page-2#post-75155


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2016 às 11:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ainda não decidi onde vou tentar "apanhar" alguma coisa, embora esteja inclinado para a Serra de Montejunto. Tinha mais perto a Serra de Sintra e mesmo a da Arrábida, mas apesar de haver possibilidades, ficam muito perto do mar e não são tão elevadas assim... Infelizmente, a Serra de Monchique no Algarve ainda é um esticão valente e representa alguma despesa para lá ir, porque é onde apostaria o maior nevão. Pois acho que os 900 m ali garantem mesmo um bom nevão, face à quantidade de precipitação prevista. Este meteograma está fantástico para Monchique:


 
também podes ir à serra de Aire e aproveitas e fazes uma reza a Fátima para que neva


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2016 às 11:20)

david 6 disse:


> também podes ir à serra de Aire e aproveitas e fazes uma reza a Fátima para que neva




Tem-se falado pouca dessa zona, curiosamente o WRF aumentou um pouco a acumulação.


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2016 às 11:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tem-se falado pouca dessa zona, curiosamente o WRF aumentou um pouco a acumulação.


 
eu se tivesse hipotese de ir a algum lado escolhia sem duvida o Aire, parece ser a que tem melhores condições aqui nas redondezas


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

david 6 disse:


> eu se tivesse hipotese de ir a algum lado escolhia sem duvida o Aire, parece ser a que tem melhores condições aqui nas redondezas


Bem eu não preciso sair de casa... basta ir à janela!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2016 às 11:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou curioso para ver a previsão descritiva do IPMA para Sabado, amanhã de manhã já deve estar publicada.



Aqui está ela.

Previsão para sábado, 27.fevereiro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral, e que poderão
ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, e que serão de *neve
acima de 400/600 metros de altitude, podendo descer a cota para
200/400 metros de altitude no Minho até meio da manhã.*
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas até
80 km/h no litoral, soprando forte a muito forte (40 a 55 km/h)
nas terras altas, com rajadas até 100 km/h, em especial nas
regiões Centro e Sul.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 11:49)

AMFC disse:


> 200/400 metros de altitude no Minho até meio da manhã.



Que bela cota de neve 

200 metros , se se verificar aqui na minha zona é água neve, pelo menos  eu estou a 145 metros


----------



## AMFC (24 Fev 2016 às 11:50)

Será que vale a pena aqui o maluco  deslocar-se sábado de manhã, bem cedinho, à serra de Montejunto ? Pela previsão do IPMA há fortes probabilidades de nevar.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2016 às 11:51)

Eu também já vi isto melhor aqui para os lados de Portalegre, os modelos não colocam quase precipitação para aqui no fim-de-semana, fica toda no litoral, se houvesse precipitação iria dar um bom nevão para estes lados, vamos ver se não " morremos na Praia"...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Fev 2016 às 12:02)

Por este andar estou a ver que Sexta e Sábado não há aguaceiro que passe da costa nas horas em que as cotas estão abaixo dos 500m..(É caso para dizer "Deus queira que haja" )


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2016 às 12:02)

300-400m pra toda a gente na manhã de sábado - sou eu a ler...  - e próximo do litoral há felizmente vários lugares com essa cota. 
Com vento a 100kmh será impossível estar lá em cima aos 900 metros da Foia. Terão de ser lugares mais voltados a oeste pra ficar exposto mas também ter algum abrigo do vento.


----------



## cova beira (24 Fev 2016 às 12:06)

ainda há alguma indecisão nos modelos para se ter uma ideia das cotas ou até mesmo da precipitação só a partir de amanha.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2016 às 12:13)

IPMA:
Previsão para sábado, 27.fevereiro.2016
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral, e que poderão
ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, e que serão de neve
acima de 400/600 metros de altitude, podendo descer a cota para
200/400 metros de altitude no Minho até meio da manhã.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas até
80 km/h no litoral, soprando forte a muito forte (40 a 55 km/h)
nas terras altas, com rajadas até 100 km/h, em especial nas
regiões Centro e Sul.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 24 de fevereiro de 2016 às 11:29 UTC
_
Para Trás os Montes já vi isto melhor... o jackpot poderá sair ao Minho! Ficaria muito feliz também se tal acontecer!


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 12:15)

Off-Topic: o AEMET está tão confuso que fez uma viagem ao passado, regressando à segunda-feira 










Continuo a ver demasiada confusão nos modelos, apesar de estarmos a 72/84h do evento...
Por exemplo, o GFS com aquele depressão secundária centrada no Porto, iria provocar um fluxo de oeste para a região centro e do vale do Tejo, que creio favorecia as precipitações... Quanto mais para o interior, mais frio, pelo que acredito favorecer a queda de neve, já que li num post que a humidade não pode ser demasiado exagerada e a circulação de oeste iria contornar a barreira de condensação do Norte do País.
Vamos ver se o IPMA emite alguma aviso especial.

Por sua vez as cartas do UKMO apresenta também uma depressão secundária e linhas de instabilidade a percorrer todo o território...


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2016 às 12:16)

a indecisão prende-se penso eu com a possibilidade se circularem por cima de nós baixas secundárias em relação à baixa principal que entra pelo norte de espanha...

os geopotenciais afundam ligeiramente menos mas gera-se mais instabilidade e precipitação.


----------



## Nando Costa (24 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

Boas. Parece que o meu prognóstico estava certo. Previ cotas de neve acima dos 200/300 metros e eis que o ipma prevê 200/400m. Bom vamos indo e vamos vendo. De acordo com a saída das 6h do GFS e para quem reside no concelho de Valongo poderá ver alguma água neve acima dos 100m na manhã de sábado. Mas ainda é cedo para termos certezas. Aguardemos.


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

estamos do lado certo da coisa... uma decarga de ar frio à farta
falta que se inestabilize mais para gerar precipitação mais abundante e não a habitual borregada.


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Se isto fosse há uns anos era um simples evento de neve.
Não vejo razão para tanto entusiasmo. Vejo é precipitação cada vez mais escassa.
Para ver uns míseros flocos cair na minha cidade, se houver precipitação relevante, (quando ela já teve uns 12cm de acumulação nos anos 90... talvez algures entre 94 e 96) e nevar nos locais habituais não compreendo tanto entusiasmo... mas isso sou eu.
Aqui há dias nevou durante 2 minutos. Percebo que isso seja extraordinário para quem mora no litoral ou no sul... mas para cá???
Nos anos 80, nevava umas 2 ou 3 vezes por ano na cidade... nos 90 nevava uma vez a cada 5 anos... agora deve ser com um intervalo de uns 8 anos.


----------



## Vince (24 Fev 2016 às 12:24)

Sim, essa baixa secundária tem um sector quente e veio baralhar um pouco as coisas com ar mais quente a ser enrolado no sistema. Paradoxalmente melhorará forçamentos e precipitação, mas por outro lado a atmosfera fica menos fria e mais saturada e cotas sobem durante a tarde.
Apesar de menos entusiasmado que ontem acho que continua a perspectiva de um bom evento para alguns, nunca serão todos 
Qualquer evento de neve a cotas baixas em Portugal precisa de uma boa dose de sorte, as condições são sempre no limite.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...ica-en-extremadura-dias-25-26-y-27-de-febrero

Viernes 26 de febrero

El viernes, un frente moderadamente activo cruzará Extremadura de oeste a este a lo largo del día, comenzando a llover en todo el oeste desde primeras horas del día, y el frente acabaría abandonando la región por el este hacia la tarde-noche. Lloverá de forma muy generosa, sobre todo cuanto más al norte, pero la precipitación tenderá a remitir al final del día

*Cabe destacar el gran descenso térmico y de las cotas de nieve que se producirá tras el paso del frente, pasando de unos 1.000-1.200 metros de cota el viernes por la mañana y al mediodía, a cotas de tan sólo 500-700 metros en la tarde-noche y, sobre todo, de cara a la madrugada.*

*Lo que la mayoría de modelos aún no son capaces de concretar es si habrá suficiente precipitación como para que pueda nevar a esas cotas tan bajas. De momento parece que habría algunos chubascos en las últimas horas del día, por lo que no se descartan algunas sorpresas, sobre todo en zonas altas del sur y este de la provincia de Badajoz.*

Todo ello con rachas de viento moderadas-intensas de unos 50-60 km/h y temperaturas a la baja: máximas de sólo 10-12ºC y mínimas todavía por encima de los 5ºC en amplias zonas.



Sábado 27 de febrero

*Comenzaremos el fin de semana el sábado con la apertura de grandes claros en la mayor parte de Extremadura una vez se nos invada toda la masa de aire frío, pero es probable que se reactiven algunos chubascos dispersos en distintas zonas del norte, mitad este y sur de la región a lo largo de la tarde, con cotas de nieve de apenas 500-700 metros.

Al igual como en la tarde-noche del viernes y en la madrugada del viernes al sábado, las posibles nevadas en la mediodía-tarde del sábado dependerán de si encontramos o no chubascos recorriendo Extremadura en los momentos de cota más baja. A priori parece que sí se podrían producir algunos chubascos, pero serían muy dispersos.*

Las temperaturas se mantendrían sin grandes variaciones, con máximas de 10-12ºC y mínimas, eso sí, a la baja, situándose alrededor de los 3-5ºC en las primeras horas del día.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Fev 2016 às 12:38)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: o AEMET está tão confuso que fez uma viagem ao passado, regressando à segunda-feira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Corretíssimo! Estava à espera que fosse modelada a possibilidade de uma ou mais baixas secundárias, que mudasse o rumo do vento para oeste, fazendo assim entrar mais precipitação / nebulosidade durante o sábado até ao interior.

Em situações limite da cota prevista, claro que a %HR vai contar muito, mas também não espero grande %HR no interior para sábado.
Prefiro não ter ilusões, mas a possibilidade está lá..


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2016 às 12:49)

david 6 disse:


> eu se tivesse hipotese de ir a algum lado escolhia sem duvida o Aire, parece ser a que tem melhores condições aqui nas redondezas



Tem mais ou menos a mesma altitude que a Serra de Montejunto, e fica um pouco mais longe para mim. Além disso, não conheço bem o topo da Serra de Aire, mas pelo que vejo deve ser preciso algum jipe...


----------



## Stinger (24 Fev 2016 às 13:14)

Nando Costa disse:


> Boas. Parece que o meu prognóstico estava certo. Previ cotas de neve acima dos 200/300 metros e eis que o ipma prevê 200/400m. Bom vamos indo e vamos vendo. De acordo com a saída das 6h do GFS e para quem reside no concelho de Valongo poderá ver alguma água neve acima dos 100m na manhã de sábado. Mas ainda é cedo para termos certezas. Aguardemos.



A serra de Santa justa tem 376 m de altitude que é bom xD


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 13:25)

Se ocorrer cota de 200 metros, é provavel que veja uns flocos no meu terraço, somando a altitude da zona 145 m + 25 metros de altura a que se encontra o terraço, num aguaceiro mais forte deve cair qualquer coisa  

Fora de brincadeiras, não me recordo de ter visto o IPMA avançar com uma cota de 200 metros, é realmente baixo, mas isto ainda vai ser revisto até sábado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Fev 2016 às 13:37)

Snifa disse:


> Se ocorrer cota de 200 metros, é provavel que veja uns flocos no meu terraço, somando a altitude da zona 145 m + 25 metros de altura a que se encontra o terraço, num aguaceiro mais forte deve cair qualquer coisa
> 
> Fora de brincadeiras, não me recordo de ter visto o IPMA avançar com uma cota de 200 metros, é realmente baixo, mas isto ainda vai ser revisto até sábado


 
Em 2013, tambem para dia 27 de Fevereiro, o IPMA apresentou na previsão descritiva cota de 200/400 metros. Curiosamente o mesmo que acontece agora.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2016 às 13:40)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Em 2013, tambem para dia 27 de Fevereiro, o IPMA apresentou na previsão descritiva cota de 200/400 metros. Curiosamente o mesmo que acontece agora.



A sinóptica da altura, entrada bem mais continental:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Snifa disse:


> A sinóptica da altura, entrada bem mais continental:



Não me referia á situação propriamente dita mas ao facto de o Ipma ter também apresentado nesse dia uma possivel cota de 200m que no entanto se estendia tambem á região centro e não só ao Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## dopedagain (24 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

Hoje já neva aqui na peneda Gerês e a partir de sexta a tarde nas serras em cotas mais baixas/médias, alias acima dos 1000/1200 metros ainda havia neve, já a quase 10 dias com este pacotão agora é praticamente mais uma semana com acumulação . Será um mês de Fevereiro com quase 3 semanas de neve nos cumes. Quem disse que o Inverno não pode ser divertido?


----------



## André Ultra (24 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

*Meteo Trás os Montes





a sentir-se triste.*
2 h · 


ULTIMA HORA:
Modelos recuam e cortam no frio e precipitação para o fim-de-semana!
é verdade?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2016 às 15:04)

André Ultra disse:


> *Meteo Trás os Montes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É verdade!

Aguardemos as próximas saídas.


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2016 às 15:07)

eu não vejo alteração nenhuma... continua a mesma massa de ar, com os geopotenciais baixos e os mesmos aguaceiros durante toda a noite e manhã, a possibilidade de se formar uma nova linha de chuva na tarde de sábado é cada vez mais provável fruto de alguma baixa secundária a percorrer o país. 

o frio continua todo lá portanto a neve aos 400 metros mantém-se podendo ser razoavelmente menos em alguns momentos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2016 às 15:11)

Em relação às RUN´s passadas vejo menos frio e menos precipitação, em especial no interior norte com a barreira montanhosa a ocidente a bloquear a entrada de precipitação quando as cotas são mais favoráveis.


----------



## dopedagain (24 Fev 2016 às 15:30)

André Ultra disse:


> *Meteo Trás os Montes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fonte de isso? para mim está tudo na mesma. pelo menos nos meteogramas... a não ser que alguem estivesse a espera de meio metro na cota zero..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2016 às 15:35)

e





dopedagain disse:


> fonte de isso? para mim está tudo na mesma. pelo menos nos meteogramas...



A fonte é análise que se faz dos modelos, a página é minha e a mim olhando as últimas atualizações vejo menos frio e menos precipitação que via em dias passados.
Se me dizes que o potencial está lá... está todo lá sim, mas já estiveram bem melhores as cartas de previsão.

Edit:

Repara no mapa para sábado de manhã da MeteoGalicia:





Precipitação muito pouca... quiça encostada ao mar...


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2016 às 15:36)

Está a começar a sair a Run das 12H do GFS...


----------



## dopedagain (24 Fev 2016 às 15:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A fonte é análise que se faz dos modelos, a página é minha e a mim olhando as últimas atualizações vejo menos frio e menos precipitação que via em dias passados.
> Se me dizes que o potencial está lá... está todo lá sim, mas já estiveram bem melhores as cartas de previsão.


pois, não segui as previsões nessa zona, talvez dai o meu espanto, dado que aqui no minho continua tudo favorável ( pelo menos por enquanto )


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

A run das 12 do GFS é de sonho! Muito mais frio e precipitação aumenta também. Isto está a ficar interessante....


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2016 às 16:04)

Meteofan disse:


> A run das 12 do GFS é de sonho! Muito mais frio e precipitação aumenta também. Isto está a ficar interessante....


Ainda não saiu toda


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

Meteofan disse:


> A run das 12 do GFS é de sonho! Muito mais frio e precipitação aumenta também. Isto está a ficar interessante....



Para aqui, continua o corte na precipitação. Chegaremos ao dia sem pinga!

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=elvas&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=12


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Fev 2016 às 16:10)

Para estas bandas a precipitação vai desaparecendo de run para run... então nesta das 12z, nem se fala.
Creio que no sábado, só o litoral é que vai ter alguma precipitação digna de registo.


----------



## Paula (24 Fev 2016 às 16:10)

Realmente dá a sensação que a precipitação faltará ou será muito pouca nas horas de mais frio. 
Ainda pode mudar o cenário até lá, mas que está ficar composto isso está.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

actioman disse:


> Para aqui, continua o corte na precipitação. Chegaremos ao dia sem pinga!
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=elvas&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=12


Mas repara no meteograma para Braga por exemplo, cota 0 e 1.2 mm de precipitação. Se a previsão do GFS se confirmar qualquer aguaceiro que caia entre o final da tarde de sexta e o final da manha de sábado pode ser de neve a qualquer cota.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

Já não percebo lido mas afinal como estamos de precipitação e frio pa sábado nesta última sim?


----------



## The Weatherman (24 Fev 2016 às 16:17)

Resumindo, vamos ter frio mas no máximo com precipitação residual.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Fev 2016 às 16:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Já não percebo lido mas afinal como estamos de precipitação e frio pa sábado nesta última sim?


Na tua zona parece-me certo que terás precipitação. Resta saber em que forma... Qual a altitude?


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2016 às 16:20)

Na minha opinião esta run do GFS carrega no frio e na precipitação no litoral norte mas o evento a partir da tarde de sábado é para esquecer para quem deseja cotas relativamente baixas (abaixo dos 400m). Se virmos bem a precipitação no interior nas horas de mais frio é mais escassa.
E na tarde de sábado as cotas sobem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 16:21)

http://www.aemet.es/es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf

O AEMET prevê o que já estávamos à espera. Norte e este da península com neve "ao metro", oeste com poucas ou nenhumas precipitações no pós frontal...


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2016 às 16:22)

Thomar disse:


> Na minha opinião esta run do GFS carrega no frio e na precipitação no litoral norte mas o evento a partir da tarde de sábado é para esquecer para quem deseja cotas relativamente baixas (abaixo dos 400m). Se virmos bem a precipitação no interior nas horas de mais frio é mais escassa.
> E na tarde de sábado as cotas sobem.


Concordo


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

Viseu tem boas possibilidades de ver neve?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

Vai ser uma autentica lotaria.


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Fev 2016 às 16:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Vai ser uma autentica lotaria.


... e na cidade de Vila Real, como habitualmente, nem "terminação" vamos ter.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 16:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Vai ser uma autentica lotaria.



Off-Topic: temos de desviar um pouco a Cordilheira Cantábrica e as montanhas da barreira de condensação do Norte para ver se o Sul tem neve também "a metro" 

Vamos não perder a esperança e esperar pelos modelos de curto prazo, pois sempre poderá haver alguma surpresa. Por exemplo, aquela mancha de precipitação de 5 mm por hora entre Évora e Beja, podia desviar um pouco mais para norte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Fev 2016 às 16:48)

Meteofan disse:


> Na tua zona parece-me certo que terás precipitação. Resta saber em que forma... Qual a altitude?


Estou a 200 m mas sábado vou para o geres


----------



## dopedagain (24 Fev 2016 às 17:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Estou a 200 m mas sábado vou para o geres


Que zona charlie?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Fev 2016 às 17:08)

Esta saída do GFS das 12h para a zona da Serra de Aire está um pouco melhor. Diria quase que está praticamente garantida a queda de uns flocos em Fátima entre a noite de Sexta e a manhã de Sábado...a partir de agora tudo dependerá da sorte, porque não me parece que o cenário previsto mude muito, só se for para meter mais frio e/ou precipitação, nem espero o contrário


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2016 às 17:15)

esta saida para mim melhorou , nesta saida só se podem queixar os que estão mesmo no interior a fazer fronteira com espanha que não mostra precipitação na hora de maior frio (Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Guarda, Bragança e Vila Real um pouco também), para o resto do país melhorou um pouco, por exemplo na minha zona comparado com a ultima actualização desceu de 300 para 200 metros e aumentou a precipitação


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2016 às 17:20)

david 6 disse:


> esta saida para mim melhorou , nesta saida só se podem queixar os que estão mesmo no interior a fazer fronteira com espanha que não mostra precipitação na hora de maior frio (Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Guarda, Bragança e Vila Real um pouco também), para o resto do país melhorou um pouco, por exemplo na minha zona comparado com a ultima actualização desceu de 300 para 200 metros e aumentou a precipitação


E Viseu não?


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2016 às 17:26)

jonas disse:


> E Viseu não?



Melhorou, também passou a haver das 3h às 6h de sábado precipitação a cota 0 segundo o meteograma. Embora que seja precipitação residual (0.3mm; 0.5mm)
Mas eu estou em crer que Viseu tem boas hipóteses de ver nevar.

Já aqui para o buraco de Tondela embora o GFS meta cota 0 com 0.8mm não sei se se vai ver neve, isto aqui é um forno... Mas gostei desta saída, não me importava de a manter até ao evento.


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2016 às 17:27)

jonas disse:


> E Viseu não?


 
para Viseu gfs tem logo durante a noite de Sexta 500metros e depois vai descendo ao longo da madrugada e metem mesmo cota 0 em Viseu com precipitação e a tarde de sábado tambem tem cota 300/500 com precipitação, não é muita precipitação mas mostra algo, ao contrario das que referi que mostra mesmo 0 de precipitação, vou te deixar o meteograma de Viseu:


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2016 às 17:30)

Independentemente do que acontecer na serra de Sintra, deixo aqui uma informação adicional para quem tencione ir a serra e levar o carro aos pontos mais altos(possíveis) sem sair do mesmo.

Peninha ( Parque de estacionamento - cota 450 metros-  cota máxima  489  metros no alto da Peninha) - 2,8 kms do mar
Santa Eufémia (estacionamento junto às mesas de pedra) - cota 460 metros - cota máxima 463 metros junto à cruz - 9 kms do mar
O ponto mais alto da serra é a Cruz Alta, cota máxima 529 metros, mas para lá chegar(a pé) é necessário entrar no parque da Pena, ou seja, significa pagar a entrada.


----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2016 às 17:36)

david 6 disse:


> para Viseu gfs tem logo durante a noite de Sexta 500metros e depois vai descendo ao longo da madrugada e metem mesmo cota 0 em Viseu com precipitação e a tarde de sábado tambem tem cota 300/500 com precipitação, não é muita precipitação mas mostra algo, ao contrario das que referi que mostra mesmo 0 de precipitação, vou te deixar o meteograma de Viseu:


Obrigado


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

Regionalismos à parte, se vai nevar muito aqui e ali nada. Não importa, pois uma coisa é certa, no Litoral é onde há mais pessoas e por isso melhores registos! Espero ver este forum inundado com fotos e filmes da neve nos locais menos comuns! E só por isso este FDS promete pessoal!

Eu aposto ali na zona de Fátima para haverem condições para um bom chocapic! 
Por isso toca a limpar máquinas, carregar baterias e afinar pontarias! Venha ela!


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2016 às 18:07)

Além do sistema frontal de sexta há uma baixa pressão relativa a percorrer o país na tarde de sábado, portanto a massa de ar é muito instável e por isso vai precipitar mais do que aquilo que aparece nas tabelas.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Fev 2016 às 18:07)

dopedagain disse:


> Que zona charlie?


Pousada da juventude


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2016 às 18:14)




----------



## jonas (24 Fev 2016 às 20:17)

Melhoria na run das 12 do ecm no que diz respeito a precipitacao!


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2016 às 21:11)

Aqui está o comunicado do IPMA e por eles continua só a haver hipótese de cota de 200m no Minho Oxalá que fosse como em 15 de Fevereiro de 2010 em que previam só 400/600m e depois nevou bem abaixo disso.

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-02-24 19:07:00* e *2016-02-28 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ TEMPO FRIO, COM CHUVA, NEVE, VENTO E ONDAS
A partir de sexta-feira dia 26 e durante o fim de semana, prevê-se um agravamento do estado do tempo, com a ocorrência de chuva, por vezes forte, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros, que serão por vezes fortes, e que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoadas. Haverá uma significativa queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude, e a cota baixará gradualmente a partir da tarde de sexta-feira, para 400/600 metros de altitude. No sábado, há uma possibilidade de a cota da neve baixar para os 200/400 metros no Minho até ao início da manhã. O vento tenderá a aumentar de intensidade, a soprar de noroeste forte no litoral com rajadas até 80 km/h e forte a muito forte nas terras altas, com rajadas até 100 km/h em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul. 

Observar-se-á uma descida significativa dos valores da temperatura a partir da tarde de sexta-feira. Os valores mínimos no fim de semana deverão variar entre 3 e 6ºC, sendo inferiores nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, a variar entre -6º e 0ºC. Os valores das temperaturas máximas não deverão ultrapassar os 10/12ºC, e nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro deverão ser mais baixos, não ultrapassando os 6ºC. No Domingo, deverá ocorrer uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima. 

Salienta-se ainda o efeito do vento associado às baixas temperaturas, facto que se traduzirá em desconforto térmico. 

Prevê-se ainda agitação marítima forte, com a altura significativa da ondas na costa ocidental a variar entre 5 e 6,5 metros de altura no fim de semana.


----------



## hurricane (24 Fev 2016 às 22:36)

Ao nosso colega de Fátima, o meteoblue está um sonho!!!!!!! Mete muita neve para toda a região d'Aire e Candeeiros, Fátima, Ourém, Mira d'Aire, São Bento, etc, na madrugada de sábado! A confirmar-se será um evento muito fora do normal!!!!!!


----------



## james (24 Fev 2016 às 23:32)

Sinceramente, já vi as perspetivas para o evento do próximo fim de semana melhores.  Agora, o abaixamento mínimo das cotas de neve é muito rápido,  com o agravante da precipitação ser residual e de madrugada. 
E depois, durante o dia, parece - me que as cotas sobem rapidamente, que levará alguma neve apenas aos locais do costume, durante o dia.  E mesmo as temperaturas máximas vão estar mais elevadas   durante o dia. 

Como eu não acredito em acumulação abaixo dos 500 / 600 metros, este evento vai ter a chatice de provavelmente algum episódio de abaixamento das cotas ocorra de madrugada .  O que é uma chatice, pois terão que ser vistos presencialmente, já que não deverão deixar vestígios.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Fev 2016 às 23:53)

hurricane disse:


> Ao nosso colega de Fátima, o meteoblue está um sonho!!!!!!! Mete muita neve para toda a região d'Aire e Candeeiros, Fátima, Ourém, Mira d'Aire, São Bento, etc, na madrugada de sábado! A confirmar-se será um evento muito fora do normal!!!!!!



É verdade! Também vou estar em Fátima por esta altura e se for preciso faço direta! Não me admira que caia algo jeitoso dado o frio em altitude, a precipitação e as cotas previstas, e os planaltos norte da Serra de Aire não costumam sair prejudicados em entradas com bom frio em altitude, sejam atlânticas ou continentais nem que seja com um bom sleet durante os aguaceiros mais intensos! Vamos ver se desta também temos sorte!


----------



## jotackosta (25 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

Sobre o PNPG:

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/ap/pnpg/tn-pnpg


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2016 às 08:31)

Haja esperança:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2016 às 08:32)

Parece-me que os modelos melhoraram na precipitação, alias todo o norte, centro e Alto Alentejo já está com aviso laranja para queda de neve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2016 às 08:33)

VILA REAL disse:


> ... e na cidade de Vila Real, como habitualmente, nem "terminação" vamos ter.



Há um espaço temporal em que tudo o que cair será neve... o problema para Vila Real, Chaves, Valpaços, Lamego... é que esse tudo poderá ser nada! É muito triste isto.


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 08:44)

Grande nevão em perspectiva acima dos 1000 metros.  Segundo o IPMA, a queda de neve será significativa. 


Na minha opinião, na madrugada de sábado, com a natural lotaria nestas situações, até será possível a cota descer abaixo dos 200 metros no Litoral , em locais mais abrigados ou durante a passagem de alguma célula mais intensa.  Acho que da mesma forma,  o evento pode ficar abaixo do esperado.  É que a imprevisibilidade caracteriza estas situações.


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Fev 2016 às 11:42)

Segundo o Hirlam teremos a massa de ar frio a dirigir-se no sentido NO - S , SE,  já esteve  melhor mais ainda assim pode alegrar
muita gente
Esta previsão é para as 7h de sábado


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2016 às 12:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece-me que os modelos melhoraram na precipitação, alias todo o norte, centro e Alto Alentejo já está com aviso laranja para queda de neve.


Para a altura errada. No período do aviso irá chover, e eventualmente nevar (no caso de Portalegre) bem em São Mamede, vindo a cota a descer até de madrugada, no entanto, a precipitação irá escassear. Se é para haver aviso para queda de neve acima dos 400/600m, é no Sábado e não amanhã.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Fev 2016 às 12:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para a altura errada. No período do aviso irá chover, e eventualmente nevar (no caso de Portalegre) bem em São Mamede, vindo a cota a descer até de madrugada, no entanto, a precipitação irá escassear. Se é para haver aviso para queda de neve acima dos 400/600m, é no Sábado e não amanhã.



Aposto mais na fase da madrugada/amanhecer de sábado  Vou carregar já a bateria da máquina fotográfica


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/noticia/alerta-amarilla-por-nevadas-en-el-norte-de-caceres

El Centro de Atención de Urgencias y Emergencias 112 Extremadura ha declarado nivel de alerta amarilla ante las posibles nevadas que afectarán al norte de la provincia de Cáceres, en cotas de entre *800 y 1.400 metros de altitud, y por las que podrían acumularse capas de nieve de hasta 12 centímetros de altura.*

*Esta situación de nivel amarillo se mantendrá entre las 12:00 y las 24:00 horas de mañana viernes, día 26*.

Dada la situación, el Centro de Atención de Urgencias y Emergencias 112 Extremadura recomienda a los ciudadanos no realizar viajes a no ser que sea necesario. Y de hacerlo no viajar sólo y hacerlo en transporte público, en todo caso, si va a realizar un viaje llevar cadenas, lleve el depósito lleno, y un teléfono móvil., además de evitar conducir de noche.

Aconseja igualmente el 112 Extremadura tener material de calefacción en casa, linternas con las baterías cargadas y un teléfono para comunicarse.

No obstante, en caso de necesitar algún tipo de asistencia llamar al teléfono “112”.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2016 às 12:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para a altura errada. No período do aviso irá chover, e eventualmente nevar (no caso de Portalegre) bem em São Mamede, vindo a cota a descer até de madrugada, no entanto, a precipitação irá escassear. Se é para haver aviso para queda de neve acima dos 400/600m, é no Sábado e não amanhã.



Ficando por uma posição intermédia... A partir das 18h00 de amanhã, a precipitação será escassa e a temperatura começará a descer significativamente (4,4 ºC às 18h00 para 2,9 ºC às 23h00).


----------



## Brito (25 Fev 2016 às 13:04)

reparem nos avisos do IPMA !!! nunca vi nada assim.. alerta laranja para queda de neve aos 400/600 metros, e de seguida aviso amarelo de queda de neve a qualquer cota (não mencionam cota de neve)


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Fev 2016 às 13:06)

Pessoal, já que esta é uma boa oportunidade para poder ver neve a cotas baixas e sem ter que fazer muito longas viagens para isso, em qual destes 3 sítios será mais provável caírem uns flocos?
1 - Serra de Sintra;
2 - Serra da Arrábida;
3 - Marvão.


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2016 às 13:07)

fico com a opção de há 2 dias atrás que é a massa de ar muito fria atravessar todo o território nacional durante 36horas ao contrário destes cenários em que cortam uma parte do país.

geopotenciais mais baixos do que os anunciados.
mais precipitação do que as tabelas mostram.
uma baixa pressão relativa a atravessar o país no sábado, de norte para sul até deixar de ser significativa algures pelo alentejo. 
as cotas de neve serão realmente baixas na madrugada e manhã de sábado.


----------



## cardu (25 Fev 2016 às 13:12)

boas, será expectavel cair alguns farrapos de neve na cidade de Coimbra na madrugada e manhã de sabado de acordo com o que está modelado pelo gfs??


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 13:13)

Brito disse:


> reparem nos avisos do IPMA !!! nunca vi nada assim.. alerta laranja para queda de neve aos 400/600 metros, e de seguida aviso amarelo de queda de neve a qualquer cota (não mencionam cota de neve)




Atenção que, por vezes, o IPMA tem tendência a generalizar as previsões em demasia. 
Mas parece estar a esboçar - se um evento interessante. Na madrugada de sábado, eu diria que haverá a possibilidade de nevar à cota 0 em qualquer local do Norte e Centro ( principalmente no Norte) , embora  possivelmente sem acumulação nas cotas mais baixas.  Haja precipitação, que parece que me não vai abundar.


----------



## cardu (25 Fev 2016 às 13:17)

já repararam que são 13h15 e o IPMA ainda não atualizou a previsão descritiva para sabado.....
Eles ainda estão a nora e sem saber que cota devem mencionar em relação a queda de neve para sábado, principalmente madrugada e manhã


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2016 às 13:20)

Brito disse:


> reparem nos avisos do IPMA !!! nunca vi nada assim.. alerta laranja para queda de neve aos 400/600 metros, e de seguida aviso amarelo de queda de neve a qualquer cota (não mencionam cota de neve)



É obvio que não irá nevar a qualquer cota, estamos em Portugal e não na Polónia, eu até acho que o IPMA ao actualizar irá subir um pouco a cota para sábado, aqueles 200 metros sempre me pareceram baixos de mais, mas vamos ver.

Eu acho que vai ser um bom evento, mas também não será algo tão excepcional assim para nevar à cota 0, se tal acontecer ( e oxalá que sim, nem que sejam uns farrapos de curta duração )  será uma ( boa) surpresa para muita gente, mas não vejo este evento com potencial para tal, neve a cotas baixas? Sim, agora muito baixas ao nivel do mar, tenho sérias dúvidas.


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

Snifa disse:


> É obvio que não irá nevar a qualquer cota, estamos em Portugal e não na Polónia, eu até acho que o IPMA ao actualizar irá subir um pouco a cota para sábado, aqueles 200 metros sempre me pareceram baixos de mais, mas vamos ver.
> 
> Eu acho que vai ser um bom evento, mas também não será algo tão excepcional assim para nevar à cota 0, se tal acontecer ( e oxalá que sim )  será uma ( boa) surpresa para muita gente.




Claro que o país não vai ficar pintado de branco. Mas a previsão pode ser similar à previsão de trovoadas. Sabe que vão ocorrer num determinado território, mas é impossível de determinar com exactidão onde.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

Previsão para sábado, 27.fevereiro.2016
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral, e que poderão
ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, e que serão de neve
acima de 400/600 metros de altitude, podendo a cota descer
temporariamente para 300/400 metros durante a manhã na região Norte.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de noroeste, com rajadas até
90 km/h no litoral, soprando forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h)
nas terras altas, com rajadas até 110 km/h, em especial nas
regiões Centro e Sul.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

DIA 28EV2016 - DOMINGO
Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
durante a tarde.
Aguaceiros, em especial no litoral, que serão de neve na região Norte
acima de 600/800 metros, subindo gradualmente a cota para
1000/1200 metros a partir da manhã.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando forte
(35 a 55 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas, respectivamente com
rajadas até 70 km/h e 90 km/h.
Subida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Sandra Correia/Ângela Lourenço.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 25 de fevereiro de 2016 às 13:20 UTC_


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2016 às 13:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Previsão para sábado, 27.fevereiro.2016
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas regiões do litoral, e que poderão
> ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, e que serão de neve
> ...



Subiu a cota mínima para os 300 metros, ainda me parece baixa demais, mas vamos ver..


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2016 às 13:51)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pessoal, já que esta é uma boa oportunidade para poder ver neve a cotas baixas e sem ter que fazer muito longas viagens para isso, em qual destes 3 sítios será mais provável caírem uns flocos?
> 1 - Serra de Sintra;
> 2 - Serra da Arrábida;
> 3 - Marvão.


Em teoria Marvão porque tem mais altitude e porque fica no interior.
O problema será a precipitação escassa, mas se houver precipitação significativa penso que vai acumular e não caírem uns simples flocos.


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 13:52)

Snifa disse:


> Subiu a cota mínima para os 300 metros, ainda me parece baixa demais, mas vamos ver..



Então , suponho, que não esperas por nenhum evento um pouco mais raro. É que se  falarmos em cotas acima de 500 / 600 metros, por exemplo,  cair uns flocos acima dessas cotas não me parece nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

james disse:


> Então , suponho, que não esperas por nenhum *evento um pouco mais raro*.



Sinceramente não, a natureza da entrada faz-me ter algumas reservas, mas oxalá esteja enganado...


----------



## fhff (25 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Em teoria Marvão porque tem mais altitude e porque fica no interior.
> O problema será a precipitação escassa, mas se houver precipitação significativa penso que vai acumular e não caírem uns simples flocos.



Talvez o Montejunto (666 m de cota máxima). Vou estar perto...vamos ver.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

rozzo disse:


> Aguardemos, até pode ser que haja boas surpresas, mas antes assim com expectativas baixas que depois desilusões maiores!



Off-Topic: Rozzo porque é que o staff não cria um novo tópico de apostas para acertar nos locais onde vai nevar e as temperaturas mínimas atingidas durante o evento??


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2016 às 14:18)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pessoal, já que esta é uma boa oportunidade para poder ver neve a cotas baixas e sem ter que fazer muito longas viagens para isso, em qual destes 3 sítios será mais provável caírem uns flocos?
> 1 - Serra de Sintra;
> 2 - Serra da Arrábida;
> 3 - Marvão.


 
em teoria seria em Marvão, mas ai ainda há incertezas quanto à precipitação, se houver precipitação penso que seja garantido em Marvão o problema é a escassez de precipitação naquela zona, mas tens mais perto a serra de montejunto ou mesmo a de aire/candeeiros, que penso que tenham boas hipoteses também


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2016 às 15:21)

Fui chamado à atenção no Meteo Tras os Montes a uma ferramenta que não estamos a usar... a previsão horária do IPMA... vejo neve em Vila Real, Guimarães, Viera do Minho, Baião, Castanheira de Pêra (Leiria), Marvão ... não há neve em Bragança, não há neve em Chaves... falta precipitação.


----------



## gomas (25 Fev 2016 às 15:22)

bem estamos a 1 dia do evento e as previsoes apontam para uma entrada fria que eu nao me acreditava
mas parece haver condiçoes para o tao desejado elemento branco agora aonde vai cair isso só amanha se ve


----------



## DaniFR (25 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

cardu disse:


> boas, será expectavel cair alguns farrapos de neve na cidade de Coimbra na madrugada e manhã de sabado de acordo com o que está modelado pelo gfs??


Vai ser dificil, mas perto da cidade de Coimbra, há a possibilidade de nevar na zona do Roxo, Serra da Rocha, Serra do Carvalho e Senhor da Serra.


----------



## gomas (25 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

o pior de este evento é ser curto penso que para acumular neve teria que vir mais entadas frias o que nao 
minha nota de 0 a 20 este evento vai ter 10
bom nevao a todos


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Que calmo está o fórum...  Devem ter ido todos carregar a bateria da máquina fotográfica
> 
> Vamos lá semear um pouco mais de esperança neste evento:
> 
> ...


Muito bom, a ver se se mantém


----------



## dopedagain (25 Fev 2016 às 17:09)

Com estes valores pelos nevões que já assisti este ano, neste evento cheira me a neve " ao metro" nos suspeitos do costume, na serra do soajo (1420), peneda (1350), planalto de castro laboreiro (900/1000m) todas no parque nacional da peneda gerês no lado do minho e todos os picos que os circundam, a durar pelo menos até quarta feira.
E amanha a meio final de tarde já quantidades palpáveis nas serras mais baixas como a serra de arga em ponte de lima/viana (825) e corno de bico em ponte de lima/ paredes de coura (883) Oural (725) em ponte de lima/Vila verde, O mais aconselhável para as serras com mais altitude e para ver o que é um nevão a serio será a visita no dia de domingo já com céu pouco nublado e com condições mais favoráveis quer para fotografias que para levar os mais pequenos.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2016 às 17:53)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Que calmo está o fórum...  Devem ter ido todos carregar a bateria da máquina fotográfica
> 
> Vamos lá semear um pouco mais de esperança neste evento:
> 
> ...



Opa! Isso é provocação! 

Eu não mexia mais! Bem na verdade prolongava mais essa área para o Sul e por mais horas! 

E sim por acaso é o que estou a fazer! Ha ha ha ha!









dopedagain disse:


> Com estes valores pelos nevões que já assisti este ano, neste evento cheira me a neve " ao metro" nos suspeitos do costume, na serra do soajo (1420), peneda (1350), planalto de castro laboreiro (900/1000m) todas no parque nacional da peneda gerês no lado do minho e todos os picos que os circundam, a durar pelo menos até quarta feira.
> E amanha a meio final de tarde já quantidades palpáveis nas serras mais baixas como a serra de arga em ponte de lima/viana (825) e corno de bico em ponte de lima/ paredes de coura (883) Oural (725) em ponte de lima/Vila verde, O mais aconselhável para as serras com mais altitude e para ver o que é um nevão a serio será a visita no dia de domingo já com céu pouco nublado e com condições mais favoráveis quer para fotografias que para levar os mais pequenos.



dopedagain tu vê lá não te metas em aventuras de bike e depois tens de pagar o resgate!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

Vim agora do IPO, pelo TAC não há metástase em nenhum órgão e parece que o cancro no estomago está numa fase inicial, por isso não fiquei internado, ainda bem porque assim vou ver se vejo neve eheh


----------



## dopedagain (25 Fev 2016 às 18:08)

actioman disse:


> Opa! Isso é provocação!
> 
> Eu não mexia mais! Bem na verdade prolongava mais essa área para o Sul e por mais horas!
> 
> ...


hahaha  desta vez só lá vou domingo e segunda com bom tempo e a pé, vai haver muita acumulação e é impossível circular de bike e mesmo a o pé não vai ser fácil  amanha e sábado há na serra mesmo a 5 minutos de casa  vejo que já tens tudo preparado assim é que é


----------



## Thomar (25 Fev 2016 às 18:09)

Meteofan disse:


> Vim agora do IPO, pelo TAC não há metástase em nenhum órgão e parece que o cancro no estomago está numa fase inicial, por isso não fiquei internado, ainda bem porque assim vou ver se vejo neve eheh


Duplamente Boas notícias Meteofan!


----------



## Leiga (25 Fev 2016 às 18:12)

Meteofan disse:


> Vim agora do IPO, pelo TAC não há metástase em nenhum órgão e parece que o cancro no estomago está numa fase inicial, por isso não fiquei internado, ainda bem porque assim vou ver se vejo neve eheh


<3 Boa


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

Meteofan disse:


> Vim agora do IPO, pelo TAC não há metástase em nenhum órgão e parece que o cancro no estomago está numa fase inicial, por isso não fiquei internado, ainda bem porque assim vou ver se vejo neve eheh



Que boas notícias!! 
Ainda bem Meteofan! Que tudo corra bem e vai dizendo alguma coisa para nós saber-mos! E que caia o maior nevão na tua zona, o maior que alguma vez tenhas visto! Queremos um boneco de neve em Felgueiras! 

Um abraço e tudo a correr bem colega meteolouco!


----------



## dopedagain (25 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

Meteofan disse:


> Vim agora do IPO, pelo TAC não há metástase em nenhum órgão e parece que o cancro no estomago está numa fase inicial, por isso não fiquei internado, ainda bem porque assim vou ver se vejo neve eheh


Excelente!  as rápidas melhoras


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

dopedagain disse:


> hahaha  desta vez só lá vou domingo e segunda com bom tempo e a pé, vai haver muita acumulação e é impossível circular de bike e mesmo a o pé não vai ser fácil  amanha e sábado há na serra mesmo a 5 minutos de casa  vejo que já tens tudo preparado assim é que é



Isso sim é morar num local de sonho para nós amantes da neve e frio!
A foto era a brincar! Eu tenho sempre tudo preparada de Janeiro a Dezembro! Nunca se sabe quando ela aparece de surpresa!! ha ha ha!

Abraço e cá esperamos essas fotos dessa bonita região que não tenho o prazer de conhecer ainda, mas algum dia será garantidamente!


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (25 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Vim agora do IPO, pelo TAC não há metástase em nenhum órgão e parece que o cancro no estomago está numa fase inicial, por isso não fiquei internado, ainda bem porque assim vou ver se vejo neve eheh


Do mal o menos, vai correr tudo bem.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Obrigado, irá correr bem se Deus quiser, a minha maior preocupação já passou (Possíveis metástases noutros órgãos\demasiado avançado), agora operam-me e estou pronto para outra, se tudo correr bem 
Quanto à neve, qualquer possível aguaceiro que caia durante a madrugada de sábado será de neve aqui, no entanto a precipitação deve ser escassa. Durante a tarde de sábado há o round 2 com bastante mais precipitação mas com cotas 300\500 metros vamos ver, que verei alguns flocos não tenho grandes duvidas, resta saber quanto à acumulação (improvável)


----------



## Tiago Silveira (25 Fev 2016 às 19:12)

Boa tarde ao Fórum. 

Trabalho numa empresa com uma actividade bastante operacional e altamente influenciada pelas condições meteorológicas e gostava de solicitar a V. ajuda no sentido de perceber se os avisos e alertas emitidos para os próximos dias poderão representar situações como as de há 15 dias, i.e., vias de comunicação encerradas por cheias, precipitação forte, árvores caídas, ou se, estes avisos foram só emitidos pela possibilidade de neve/granizo em zonas pouco habituadas a estes eventos. 

Desde já muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## Jonaxh (25 Fev 2016 às 19:14)

Para quando estão previstos os primeiros "farrapos" deste evento a relativamente baixas altitudes (400m)?


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

Jonaxh disse:


> Para quando estão previstos os primeiros "farrapos" deste evento a relativamente baixas altitudes (400m)?


Provavelmente a partir das 18h de amanhã, isto se houver precipitação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2016 às 19:34)

Meteofan disse:


> Vim agora do IPO, pelo TAC não há metástase em nenhum órgão e parece que o cancro no estomago está numa fase inicial, por isso não fiquei internado, ainda bem porque assim vou ver se vejo neve eheh


Optimas noticias! Muita força, que ainda vais ver muitos episódios destes!


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2016 às 20:48)

Tiago Silveira disse:


> Boa tarde ao Fórum.
> 
> Trabalho numa empresa com uma actividade bastante operacional e altamente influenciada pelas condições meteorológicas e gostava de solicitar a V. ajuda no sentido de perceber se os avisos e alertas emitidos para os próximos dias poderão representar situações como as de há 15 dias, i.e., vias de comunicação encerradas por cheias, precipitação forte, árvores caídas, ou se, estes avisos foram só emitidos pela possibilidade de neve/granizo em zonas pouco habituadas a estes eventos.
> 
> Desde já muito obrigado a todos.



Caro Tiago Silveira bem vindo ao forum:

O que se pode dizer nesta altura é que entre o fim da manhã de amanhã e o final de dia de Sáb., as condições meteorológicas serão bastante adversas, sobretudo as condições de frio, precipitação e vento. Contudo, e ao contrário da situação referida, não existe à partida riscos elevados de cheias e consequentes cortes de vias excepto em zonas montanhosas pela intensa queda de neve e em outras vias por acção do vento. Apesar de tudo há que ter em conta as precauções normais em situações de "temporal".


----------



## jonas (25 Fev 2016 às 20:51)

Tiago Silveira disse:


> Boa tarde ao Fórum.
> 
> Trabalho numa empresa com uma actividade bastante operacional e altamente influenciada pelas condições meteorológicas e gostava de solicitar a V. ajuda no sentido de perceber se os avisos e alertas emitidos para os próximos dias poderão representar situações como as de há 15 dias, i.e., vias de comunicação encerradas por cheias, precipitação forte, árvores caídas, ou se, estes avisos foram só emitidos pela possibilidade de neve/granizo em zonas pouco habituadas a estes eventos.
> 
> Desde já muito obrigado a todos.


Em que zona?


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2016 às 20:58)

Meteofan disse:


> Vim agora do IPO, pelo TAC não há metástase em nenhum órgão e parece que o cancro no estomago está numa fase inicial, por isso não fiquei internado, ainda bem porque assim vou ver se vejo neve eheh


Boas notícias  Muita força e as rápidas melhoras


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

Pode ser que seja desta que vejo neve assério


----------



## jonas (25 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

Espero que neve em viseu! 
O que acham de la nevar a tarde?


----------



## Nickname (25 Fev 2016 às 22:25)

jonas disse:


> Espero que neve em viseu!
> O que acham de la nevar a tarde?



Já vi eventos deste genéro ou  até eventos com o gfs mais favorável (inclusive previsão de neve a cota 0m) a resultarem num zero absoluto!!!
Pela previsão horária de Mangualde no ipma (Viseu-cidade aproxima-se mais dos valores de Mangualde do que dos de Viseu, estes referentes ao aeródromo) já nem neve se vislumbra.

Tenho expectativas, mas ficaria surpreendido com mais de 15/30 minutos de neve pura, muito surpreendido se acumulasse.

Espero que esteja enganado...


----------



## camrov8 (25 Fev 2016 às 22:31)

cuidado com as idas as serras, no ultimo evento a freita foi fechada e 20 carros ficaram retidos, quem tenta ir vá por vale de cambra que a estrada é melhor e menos inclinada, as restantes são mais arriscadas


----------



## Gongas (25 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

*A partir desta madrugada pode nevar em cidades como Coimbra ou Portalegre.*

Fonte: TSF com Lusa.

Por esta não esperava!!!!


----------



## dopedagain (25 Fev 2016 às 22:56)

camrov8 disse:


> cuidado com as idas as serras, no ultimo evento a freita foi fechada e 20 carros ficaram retidos, quem tenta ir vá por vale de cambra que a estrada é melhor e menos inclinada, as restantes são mais arriscadas



Se fosse no gerês já eram capa do C.M e tinham o povo a dizer "há que pagar resgate...."  paga, paga, queremos sangue!


----------



## ogalo (25 Fev 2016 às 22:58)

Tudo preparado para amanha ...


----------



## camrov8 (25 Fev 2016 às 23:00)

do que sei se os bombeiros cobram em muitas situações


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Fev 2016 às 23:08)

Começo a ver o GFS a tirar frio, ai ai


----------



## gomas (25 Fev 2016 às 23:19)

reparei agora nas imagens de satelite que isto vai ser complicado devido ao choque de massas de ar frio e quente
pode haver fenomenos de vento e chuva nao previstos o melhor em vez de preparar os patins é melhor trancar bem as portas e janelas que vai ser um dia de inverno
tudo a mistura só pode dar barraca


----------



## Paula (25 Fev 2016 às 23:19)

Não teria grandes expectativas, pessoal. Isto é tudo muito bonito mas não passam de previsões, os modelos também falham e na "hora H" pimbas. 
Na minha modesta opinião acho que vai faltar precipitação nas horas de mais frio, mesmo aqui no Minho as coisas já estiveram melhores.

Vamos acompanhando


----------



## PedroMAR (25 Fev 2016 às 23:19)

camrov8 disse:


> do que sei se os bombeiros cobram em muitas situações



Os bombeiros, cobram serviços que não são de socorro. E no meu ver muito bem. À e tal perdi as chaves de casa, onde vou aos bombeiros. Isso não é serviço de bombeiros. À e tal, tenho um cano entupido, lá vão os bombeiros. Os bombeiros, são para o SOCORRO e não para, a _irresponsabilidade_


----------



## jemaneu (25 Fev 2016 às 23:21)

e será que neva na Serra da Boneca amanhã?


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2016 às 23:22)

Gongas disse:


> *A partir desta madrugada pode nevar em cidades como Coimbra ou Portalegre.*
> 
> Fonte: TSF com Lusa.
> 
> Por esta não esperava!!!!



Já espero tudo desta comunicação social sensacionalista... Não está prevista neve para Coimbra em lado nenhum, e mesmo em Portalegre vamos ver...


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 23:30)

MSantos disse:


> Já espero tudo desta comunicação social sensacionalista... Não está prevista neve para Coimbra em lado nenhum, e mesmo em Portalegre vamos ver...



Nem seria nesta madrugada que se aproxima.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2016 às 23:33)

james disse:


> Nem seria nesta madrugada que se aproxima.



Sim, claro! A acontecer alguma surpresa será na próxima madrugada de Sexta-feira para Sábado.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Fev 2016 às 23:42)

jemaneu disse:


> e será que neva na Serra da Boneca amanhã?


Há uma grande probabilidade!! Pelo menos neve-água devem apanhar.


----------



## dopedagain (25 Fev 2016 às 23:43)

james disse:


> Nem seria nesta madrugada que se aproxima.


Amanha já sairemos de duvidas! o grosso do evento será nesta madrugada até ao fim da tarde de sexta e sábado pela tarde


----------



## andremak7 (25 Fev 2016 às 23:49)

Acham que é provável que neve em Monte Córdova, Santo Tirso? Sou capaz de ir lá dar um saltinho logo de manhasinha de sábado para ver se vejo alguma coisinha  Pois eu acho que é a zona mais perto do Porto que vá nevar quase de certeza...


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

imagens do compósito de massas de ar para guardar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2016 às 00:07)

Vou sábado de manhã para Vilarinho das turmas espero não regressar a casa desiludido pela 3° vez


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2016 às 00:08)

Vou sábado de manhã para Vilarinho das furnas espero não regressar a casa desiludido pela 3° vez


----------



## dopedagain (26 Fev 2016 às 00:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vou sábado de manhã para Vilarinho das furnas espero não regressar a casa desiludido pela 3° vez



Vilarinho creio que fica a 500 ou 550metros, se não tiveres nada lá tens 2 picos enormes com 1400 metros um de cada lado bastante perto ( serra amarela e borrageiro ) aí tens 100% garantida, amanha aqui de casa se as nuvens estiverem altas ou apanhar uma aberta consigo ver para lá e digo te algo. mas na amarela e borrageiro é garantida.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2016 às 00:25)

Meteofan disse:


> Vim agora do IPO, pelo TAC não há metástase em nenhum órgão e parece que o cancro no estomago está numa fase inicial, por isso não fiquei internado, ainda bem porque assim vou ver se vejo neve eheh



Eu não te disse que o 'palerma' não tinha hipóteses contigo? 
Tudo a correr bem no corpo e muita neve para alimentar o espírito.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2016 às 00:25)

Estou num dilema. Amanhã durmo ou faço uma directa qual patega a olhar para os céus Viseenses?


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 00:30)

Uma coisa que acho que está a passar um pouco despercebida é o nevão que poderá cair nas serras do Norte amanhã.  Poderá começar a cair já esta madrugada e prolongar - se durante todo o dia . Com a quantidade de precipitação prevista, poderá ser um nevão à antiga. 
A partir da noite, inicia - se um novo capítulo, nevar a cotas médias.  E há precipitação prevista,  por isso,  pode haver bons nevões em  localidades que estejam a 700/ 800 metros.  
Durante a madrugada, inicia - se o capítulo de neve a cotas médias / baixas ou água - neve a qualquer cota.  Tem  sido dito que falta precipitação nas horas de maior frio.  Mas alguma vez foi diferente?  O nosso clima é assim.  O facto de existir a possibilidade de alguma precipitação já é muito bom. 
Nessa madrugada de sábado, eu apostaria nas montanhas costeiras do Minho, é aí que aparentemente entrará o principal foco de precipitação.  A serra d' Arga ou localidades como Paredes de Coura poderão ser pintadas de branco. 
Durante o dia, algumas localidades do Centro e Sul poderão ver também alguma coisa. 
Mas, claro, a cotas médias / baixas é sempre uma lotaria.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 07:12)

Esta é a minha análise deste possível evento:
Queda de neve SIGNIFICATIVA durante a manhã de hoje acima dos 1400m. Acumulação poderá ser brutal.
A partir das 21h teremos então cotas de 200\300 m não descartando alguma surpresa. Durante a madrugada a precipitação será residual no entanto os modelos colocam bastante precipitação no litoral, pode ser que chegue alguma mais ao interior. A partir do meio da manhã de sábado temos na minha opinião, a fase mais interessante da situação com uma quantidade razoável de precipitação e cotas relativamente baixas (400\500)m.
Para minha zona espero ver uns flocos a partir do final do dia de hoje, mas caso não aconteça por falta de precipitação durante o dia de sábado tenho boas possibilidades de ver neve. (No evento anterior a cota prevista pelo GFS para a minha zona era 550 e vi água-neve, por isso creio que com a cota de 350\400 prevista desta vez devo ver algo mais).


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2016 às 07:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Esta é a minha análise deste possível evento:
> Queda de neve SIGNIFICATIVA durante a manhã de hoje acima dos 1400m. Acumulação poderá ser brutal.
> A partir das 21h teremos então cotas de 200\300 m não descartando alguma surpresa. Durante a madrugada a precipitação será residual no entanto os modelos colocam bastante precipitação no litoral, pode ser que chegue alguma mais ao interior. A partir do meio da manhã de sábado temos na minha opinião, a fase mais interessante da situação com uma quantidade razoável de precipitação e cotas relativamente baixas (400\500)m.
> Para minha zona espero ver uns flocos a partir do final do dia de hoje, mas caso não aconteça por falta de precipitação durante o dia de sábado tenho boas possibilidades de ver neve. (No evento anterior a cota prevista pelo GFS para a minha zona era 550 e vi água-neve, por isso creio que com a cota de 350\400 prevista desta vez devo ver algo mais).




Boa sorte Meofan para que vejas neve
E muita saúde e força para ti!
Bom evento para todos!


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2016 às 08:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vou sábado de manhã para Vilarinho das furnas espero não regressar a casa desiludido pela 3° vez


Bem perto de Vilarinho das Furnas tens Brufe a 800m onde não deverás ter dificuldades em encontrar neve.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2016 às 08:48)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Estou num dilema. Amanhã durmo ou faço uma directa qual patega a olhar para os céus Viseenses?



Sê patêga... I know i would!


----------



## Smota (26 Fev 2016 às 08:58)

Meteofan disse:


> Esta é a minha análise deste possível evento:
> Queda de neve SIGNIFICATIVA durante a manhã de hoje acima dos 1400m. Acumulação poderá ser brutal.
> A partir das 21h teremos então cotas de 200\300 m não descartando alguma surpresa. Durante a madrugada a precipitação será residual no entanto os modelos colocam bastante precipitação no litoral, pode ser que chegue alguma mais ao interior. A partir do meio da manhã de sábado temos na minha opinião, a fase mais interessante da situação com uma quantidade razoável de precipitação e cotas relativamente baixas (400\500)m.
> Para minha zona espero ver uns flocos a partir do final do dia de hoje, mas caso não aconteça por falta de precipitação durante o dia de sábado tenho boas possibilidades de ver neve. (No evento anterior a cota prevista pelo GFS para a minha zona era 550 e vi água-neve, por isso creio que com a cota de 350\400 prevista desta vez devo ver algo mais).


Boa sorte e força Meteofan, tudo a correr pelo melhor!!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 09:05)

Meteofan disse:


> Esta é a minha análise deste possível evento:
> Queda de neve SIGNIFICATIVA durante a manhã de hoje acima dos 1400m. Acumulação poderá ser brutal.
> A partir das 21h teremos então cotas de 200\300 m não descartando alguma surpresa. Durante a madrugada a precipitação será residual no entanto os modelos colocam bastante precipitação no litoral, pode ser que chegue alguma mais ao interior. A partir do meio da manhã de sábado temos na minha opinião, a fase mais interessante da situação com uma quantidade razoável de precipitação e cotas relativamente baixas (400\500)m.
> Para minha zona espero ver uns flocos a partir do final do dia de hoje, mas caso não aconteça por falta de precipitação durante o dia de sábado tenho boas possibilidades de ver neve. (No evento anterior a cota prevista pelo GFS para a minha zona era 550 e vi água-neve, por isso creio que com a cota de 350\400 prevista desta vez devo ver algo mais).



Força Meteofan, pois a situação que vives não passará de um mau momento. Tenho a certeza que irás fazer muitas análises e ver muitos eventos de neve durante a tua vida


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 10:06)

Espero e desejo que o nosso colega Meteofan tenha a tão desejada neve e que tenha força e coragem para enfrentar essa batalha... vai tudo correr bem tenho a certeza.

Olhando os modelos, parece que talvez mesmo em Tras os Montes caia alguma coisa acima dos 600 metros hoje antes do fim definitivo da precipitação.... a ver vamos...


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2016 às 10:12)

Meteofan disse:


> Esta é a minha análise deste possível evento:
> Queda de neve SIGNIFICATIVA durante a manhã de hoje acima dos 1400m. Acumulação poderá ser brutal.
> A partir das 21h teremos então cotas de 200\300 m não descartando alguma surpresa. Durante a madrugada a precipitação será residual no entanto os modelos colocam bastante precipitação no litoral, pode ser que chegue alguma mais ao interior. A partir do meio da manhã de sábado temos na minha opinião, a fase mais interessante da situação com uma quantidade razoável de precipitação e cotas relativamente baixas (400\500)m.
> Para minha zona espero ver uns flocos a partir do final do dia de hoje, mas caso não aconteça por falta de precipitação durante o dia de sábado tenho boas possibilidades de ver neve. (No evento anterior a cota prevista pelo GFS para a minha zona era 550 e vi água-neve, por isso creio que com a cota de 350\400 prevista desta vez devo ver algo mais).



Meteofan as notícias que nos trouxeste ontem são muito boas, vais ver que isto é apenas uma fase negativa e daqui para a frente vai ser sempre a "abrir"  , espero realmente que consigas ver a neve, tenho quase a certeza que alguns flocos és capaz de ver, aproveita bem porque nós aqui no Sul talvez só Serras (e já era óptimo ir ao Montejunto!)


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 11:16)

E os modelos já vão indicando a possibilidade de uma nova entrada fria a cotas muito baixas no próximo fim de semana.  Seria Marco a começar em grande também.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2016 às 11:23)

Já há informações que neva na serra meadas, Lamego....A 24 , junto bigorne também .


----------



## Vitor TT (26 Fev 2016 às 11:25)

E como as previsões de eventual queda de neve na serra de Montejunto se mantêm, amanha de manha devo arrancar para lá, máquinas com baterias carregadas e "equipado" para o evento ( nevão ) , e deverá estar vento forte, mas aqui não é para brincadeiras e muito mais sozinho, 

vou tentar fazer uma transmissão em directo, tentar,  

será que vou encontrar por lá alguém daqui ? ,

espero ter um dia em grande e são dias como estes que nos fazem atenuar certos problemas, principalmentes os "tecnicos",

Meteofan .


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

a ultima saida do gfs pareceu me bocado facada nas costas, para mim foi a pior dos ultimos dias


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 11:56)

O GFS deu um bom corte no frio essa é que é essa...


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2016 às 12:01)

Só agora vi, aqui para a minha zona a cota de neve subiu cerca de 150m em média, para ver neve amanhã só mesmo em Portalegre/Marvão/Castelo de Vide e Serra de São Mamede.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 12:07)

Thomar disse:


> Só agora vi, aqui para a minha zona a cota de neve subiu cerca de 150m em média, para ver neve amanhã só mesmo em Portalegre/Marvão/Castelo de Vide e Serra de São Mamede.



Não acredito que os modelos, dada a raridade deste evento. Creio que os modelos tendem a ser conservadores e não têm em atenção às alterações de relevo e de condições em determinada zona. 





Com a evolução desta massa de ar frio, creio que os modelos de ontem eram mais correctos do que os de hoje. Por exemplo a análise do @stormy continua a parecer-me mais viável do que as recentes alterações do "entendidos"...


----------



## andremak7 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:25)

Acham que cai neve no monte da nossa senhora da assunção- Monte Córdova, em Santo Tirso? 457m


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2016 às 12:26)

andremak7 disse:


> Acham que cai neve no monte da nossa senhora da assunção- Monte Córdova, em Santo Tirso? 457m


Agora não, logo mais para o fim da tarde é possível que caia algo


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 12:29)

andremak7 disse:


> Acham que cai neve no monte da nossa senhora da assunção- Monte Córdova, em Santo Tirso? 457m




Esse monte tem mais altitude,  penso que ronda os 575 metros.


----------



## romeupaz (26 Fev 2016 às 12:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não acredito que os modelos, dada a raridade deste evento. Creio que os modelos tendem a ser conservadores e não têm em atenção às alterações de relevo e de condições em determinada zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pela imagem, se a minha analise estiver correcta, a massa de ar frio vai entrar directamente na zona centro!? Isso vai contra o que estava previsto... Esclarecimentos da malta com mais conhecimento na matéria??? SFF


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 12:48)

Esqueçam os modelos...
Agora é "NowCasting"... radar, estações, satélites, mão fora da janela...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:48)

romeupaz disse:


> Pela imagem, se a minha analise estiver correcta, a massa de ar frio vai entrar directamente na zona centro!? Isso vai contra o que estava previsto... Esclarecimentos da malta com mais conhecimento na matéria??? SFF


Parece que está a entrar agora por Peniche... pelo menos é o que vejo no sat24...


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:51)

o gfs piorou na saida anterior, mas pelo seguimento em directo do pessoal parece que a cota está mais baixa do que previsto a esta hora, neste momento é melhor não ligarmos assim tanto à saida e estarmos mais atentos ao seguimento em directo


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

Já está em vigor o aviso laranja para a queda de neve.  Curioso que o IPMA tinha emitido o aviso amarelo acima dos 1000 metros, mas agora o aviso laranja é válido acima dos 500 metros.  O que entra um pouco em conflito com a previsão descritiva do próprio IPMA, que só prevê essas cotas  mais baixas para a noite.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 13:26)

james disse:


> Já está em vigor o aviso laranja para a queda de neve.  Curioso que o IPMA tinha emitido o aviso amarelo acima dos 1000 metros, mas agora o aviso laranja é válido acima dos 500 metros.  O que entra um pouco em conflito com a previsão descritiva do próprio IPMA, que só prevê essas cotas  mais baixas para a noite.


Não entra em vigor só as 15h?


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não entra em vigor só as 15h?


Pelo que vejo está tudo a vir mais cedo...


----------



## james (26 Fev 2016 às 13:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não entra em vigor só as 15h?



Tinha a ideia que era às 12.  Seja como for, vamos ver quem ganha.  O IPMA dos avisos ou o IPMA da previsão descritiva.


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2016 às 13:36)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2016 às 13:38)

mr. phillip disse:


> Sê patêga... I know i would!



I'll probably be.  
Mas se não der em nada, venho para aqui de megafone em punho a acordar toda a gente!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 14:23)

Começam as surpresas de última hora, a AEMET agravou o aviso para Ourense Sur para Laranja por acumulação de neve... haja esperança.


----------



## The Weatherman (26 Fev 2016 às 14:47)

Pós-frontal interessante.


----------



## gomas (26 Fev 2016 às 15:08)

parece que a esta hora na minha regiao a cota de neve se situa nos 500m com acumulaçoes acima dos 1000m
o pior continua a ser a previsao de precipitaçao que começa a ser reduzida mas se continuar assim agora com a entrada de ar mais frio
as coisas podem ser complicadas


----------



## Pmiguel03 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:29)

Thomar disse:


> Só agora vi, aqui para a minha zona a cota de neve subiu cerca de 150m em média, para ver neve amanhã só mesmo em Portalegre/Marvão/Castelo de Vide e Serra de São Mamede.


Por amor de Deus não agoires! xD
Seria muito bonito, salvo erro desde 2006 que não neva por cá tirando alguma neve-água há 4 anos em Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2016 às 15:41)

Pmiguel03 disse:


> Por amor de Deus não agoires! xD
> Seria muito bonito, salvo erro desde 2006 que não neva por cá tirando alguma neve-água há 4 anos em Ponte de Sôr.


Bem vindo ao Forum (vizinho)! 
A minha esperança é que amanhã de madrugada ou de manhã ocorra algum aguaceiro mais intenso e assim ainda caia algum farrapo, embora os modelos digam que não.


----------



## Pmiguel03 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:49)

Thomar disse:


> Bem vindo ao Forum (vizinho)!
> A minha esperança é que amanhã de madrugada ou de manhã ocorra algum aguaceiro mais intenso e assim ainda caia algum farrapo, embora os modelos digam que não.


Obrigado vizinho. 
Pode ser que sim, eu pelos menos tenho alguma esperança, mas nem está um dia frio por aí além.


----------



## bmelo (26 Fev 2016 às 16:20)

Há algum site onde se possa ver as cotas para a nossa zona ?


----------



## André Ultra (26 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

se nevar em Mesão frio qual será a melhor altura, claro se houver surpresa


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 16:30)

Pmiguel03 disse:


> Por amor de Deus não agoires! xD
> Seria muito bonito, salvo erro desde 2006 que não neva por cá tirando alguma neve-água há 4 anos em Ponte de Sôr.



acho que poderás ter sorte, não deverá acumular mas deve nevar em alguns pontos do eixo do alto Alentejo/ Ribatejo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

Bem pessoal o que vos parece o dia de amanhâ? Ao que parece entrará precipitação logo ao meio da manhã depois de uma noite gélida com muito frio instalado. Será que as cotas previstas (500m) poderão ser demasiado elevadas? Parece-me, pelo menos a mim, o momento alto deste evento, haverá boa precipitação resta saber se o frio aguentará...


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 18:11)

Boas mais uma entrada polar desta vez continental após as 180h? o ECM mostrou primeiro a tendência e agora o GFS foi atrás? Afinal estamos a ter uma recta final do Inverno surpreendente, quem diria.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 18:14)

Topê disse:


> Boas mais uma entrada polar desta vez continental após as 180h? o ECM mostrou primeiro a tendência e agora o GFS foi atrás? Afinal estamos a ter uma recta final do Inverno surpreendente, quem diria.



Por acaso já tinha reparado, mas sinceramente já me parece repetições a mais . Mas espero estar enganado


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem pessoal o que vos parece o dia de amanhâ? Ao que parece entrará precipitação logo ao meio da manhã depois de uma noite gélida com muito frio instalado. Será que as cotas previstas (500m) poderão ser demasiado elevadas? Parece-me, pelo menos a mim, o momento alto deste evento, haverá boa precipitação resta saber se o frio aguentará...



 como já está a cair agua-neve ou chuva gelada em vários sítios acho que poderão ter sorte, acumulações a cotas baixas acho difícil.


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 18:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por acaso já tinha reparado, mas sinceramente já me parece repetições a mais . Mas espero estar enganado



Já não digo nada, a instabilidade anda ai e o AA está de ferias prolongadas.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 10:07)

não me parece que este fluxo de noroeste seja para acabar já... isto vai durar até bem entrada a tarde. 
Vem ai mais uma remessa a entrar pela galiza, pelo satelite vai voltar a nevar.


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 10:10)

Agreste disse:


> não me parece que este fluxo de noroeste seja para acabar já... isto vai durar até bem entrada a tarde.
> Vem ai mais uma remessa a entrar pela galiza, pelo satelite vai voltar a nevar.


Vi agora no Sat24 e essa remessa trás convecção. Atenção pessoal do norte, vai haver festa.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 10:13)

parece ser a tal pequena baixa pressão relativa a formar-se dentro de todo o sistema principal que os modelos também viam... é suposto atravessar o país pela tarde.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 12:00)

se o vento continuar de noroeste com estas temperaturas... ainda estamos dentro da descarga de ar frio com instabilidade associada.
se o vento mudar para norte ou nordeste, já não estamos e portanto a neve começa a subir e a ficar retida nas vertentes norte das serras mais altas, aos 1000m.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Alguém sabe como funciona o corte de estradas na serra da estrela? Ontem estive lá e fiquei muito mal impressionado com o funcionamento das coisas... Pela hora de almoço subi até um bocado acima do sabugueiro e tinha um aviso numa placa eléctrica a dizer estrada encerrada, nada mais que isso, até que para aí um kilometro mais acima estava um autocarro retido e os bombeiros, e voltei para trás, nada até lá impedia a circulação, além da placa que com o aviso... Mais tarde já no sabugueiro começou a nevar também aquela cota, desci mais um pouco a serra até ao corte para que existe antes do sabugueiro para o lado das penhas da saúde, mais a frente paramos e ficamos a aproveitar a neve, estavam lá mais carros, alguns vendo as condições da estrada, ligaram para as autoridades a perguntar pelo limpa neves, disseram que passaria depois de limpar outra estrada qualquer, então ficou tudo a espera do limpa neves para descer com maior segurança, cerca de uma hora depois apareceu uma equipa de resgate de montanha a dizer que a estrada estava encerrada, e que o limpa neves na passava por ser uma estrada secundária, e para sair antes que ainda houvesse mais neve, que se a GNR aparecesse passava coima e não sei que mais, ora a estrada não tinha nada a dizer encerrada, nem quando cortamos para lá, nem quando saímos e descemos a serra,  carros retidos na neve, não são para os responsáveis de lá motivo suficientes para os limpa neves trabalharem, as estradas são encerradas sem aviso a quem se encontra nelas e sem qualquer corte no caminho para elas


----------



## camrov8 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:18)

é uma vergonha neste país não há prevenção, continuo a dizer se países onde neva todos os anos como na escandinavia e centro leste fossem como nós paravam no inverno , não estou a dizer que se tenham limpa neves em todos os concelhos ate por seria estúpido mas pelo a limpa neve adaptaveis a viaturas que não o são nos estates usam-nos em pick up's e afins, na estrela se estivessem sempre de plantão e saíssem mal neve as estradas não ficavam cortadas


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

camrov8 disse:


> é uma vergonha neste país não há prevenção, continuo a dizer se países onde neva todos os anos como na escandinavia e centro leste fossem como nós paravam no inverno , não estou a dizer que se tenham limpa neves em todos os concelhos ate por seria estúpido mas pelo a limpa neve adaptaveis a viaturas que não o são nos estates usam-nos em pick up's e afins, na estrela se estivessem sempre de plantão e saíssem mal neve as estradas não ficavam cortadas


Concordo plenamente..  estou há 9 meses na Dinamarca, e já perto de 1 mês que não neva, mas tem caído muito gelo todas as noites.. todos os municipios passam a noite a espalhar sal pelas estradas e caminhos para peões.. e quando cai neve, seja qual for a acumulação, as estradas estão limpas e seguras.. isto é o normal de acontecer!!! Agora na serra da estrela não acho normal a falta de prevenção, porque é uma zona em que neva todos os anos, uns anos mais que outros. 
Agora sitios em que apenas esporádicamente neva, ainda ha desculpa


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

e será possivel nevar está noite pela casa dos 400 a 600 metros?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 21:45)

*Queda de neve obrigou a 26 salvamentos de pessoas desde as 06:00 de sexta-feira*

 A queda de neve obrigou a 26 salvamentos de pessoas que ficaram presas e a precisar da ajuda da Proteção Civil, que desde as 06:00 de sexta-feira registou 340 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo.






Miguel Cruz, adjunto de operações da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), disse à agência Lusa que a maior parte das ocorrências registadas foram limpezas de vias (136), seguindo-se quedas de árvores ou ramos (72) e inundações (54).

A maior parte dos 26 salvamentos terrestres foram para retirar pessoas retidas na neve através de meios de socorro e registaram-se sobretudo nos distritos de Viseu e Aveiro.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ntos-de-pessoas-desde-as-06-00-de-sexta-feira


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2016 às 13:37)

Mais uma inconsciência, e desta vez apoiada pela GNR...

*Grupo retido na Serra da Estrela resgatado pela GNR*


Cinco pessoas foram resgatadas, este domingo de manhã, por militares da Guarda Nacional Republicana, depois de terem pernoitado na Serra da Estrela,

O grupo, quatro homens e uma mulher, com idades entre os 30 e 40 anos, resolveram fazer um percurso pedestre, na tarde de sábado,* apesar de desaconselhados pela GNR.*

"Ao fim da tarde, com o forte nevão, pediram ajuda, pois já não tinham condições para continuar. Como felizmente sabíamos o local onde estavam, foi relativamente fácil chegar ao pé deles. [Contudo] já não foi possível descer à Covilhã, porque não havia condições de segurança, e houve a necessidade de o grupo de resgate [da GNR] ficar com este grupo na casa da guarda, junto aos picos da torre", explicou o tenente-coronel Tavares.

Segundo o comandante do Grupo de Intervenção de Proteção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR, só hoje de manhã é que foi possível resgatar as cinco pessoas, com a operação a ser concluída cerca das 11 horas.

"Só hoje de manhã, com a melhoria das condições, é que houve a possibilidade de, com a moto de neve, retirar de lá uma senhora, com cerca de 35 anos, que foi encaminhada para o hospital da Covilhã, enquanto os restantes quatro [elementos] deslocaram-se a pé até mais abaixo, onde foram depois resgatados por viatura", explicou este oficial da GNR.

O comandante do GIPS acrescentou que a senhora se encontrava mais debilitada, com sinais de hipotermia e com fortes dores de costas, continuando ainda internada no hospital.

Para o hospital da Covilhã, foram também transportados os quatro homens, mas apenas por mera precaução.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=5051961

A GNR não tinha nada que aconselhar ou desaconselhar, simplesmente proibia a deslocação destas pessoas para locais perigosos.

Ontem quando me desloquei ao Marão, a estrada que liga às antenas no ponto mais alto da serra, estava cortada pela polícia, para não haver tentações..


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

Não tenho pena nenhuma dessa gente...sabiam do estado do tempo e vão na mesma!!?? não sabiam também que no dia seguinte estaria muito melhor tempo para fazer essa caminhada ou que raio lá foram fazer...


----------



## james (28 Fev 2016 às 15:52)

Na minha opinião, neste evento, o ECM modelou bem melhor a situação que o GFS,quer nas cotas quer na precipitação. 
Neste tempo todo,  o GFS andou a modelar cotas de 0/ 150 metros para o Norte,  com precipitação residual para o sábado. 
Pelo contrário, o ECM modelou cotas mais altas e precipitação no pós - frontal mais abundante. 

E, de facto, o ECM andou mais lá perto, sem dúvida , as cotas com acumulação, pelo Norte ( sem ser granizo, Saraiva, graupel, etc,)  terão andado pelos 650 / 700 metros. E a precipitação foi muito abundante, mas a elevada humidade não permitiu acumulações a cotas baixas. O ECM previu melhor. 

Para o próximo fim de semana, há a possibilidade de nova entrada fria, mas aparentemente, para já, com pouca precipitacao. 

Quarta - feira, deve regressar a chuva ( fraca)  ao Norte.


----------



## Nando Costa (28 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

Há pessoas muito inconscientes e irresponsáveis e depois quando as coisas correm mal não assumem. Depois a culpa é do estado, que não promove a prevenção, é da GNR, que não proibiu as pessoas de lá irem. Enfim. Não tenho pena nenhuma dessas pessoas. Haviam de passar uma noite na esquadra e de pagar o resgate. Depois, queria ver se voltavam a fazer o mesmo. Estamos num país, em que muita gente confunde liberdade com libertinagem. Cada um faz o que lhe dá na real gana. Está mal.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

james disse:


> Na minha opinião, neste evento, o ECM modelou bem melhor a situação que o GFS,quer nas cotas quer na precipitação.
> Neste tempo todo,  o GFS andou a modelar cotas de 0/ 150 metros para o Norte,  com precipitação residual para o sábado.
> Pelo contrário, o ECM modelou cotas mais altas e precipitação no pós - frontal mais abundante.
> 
> ...



Aqui pela região centro o GFS acertou em cheio nas cotas, nevou acima dos 250/300 metros e acumulou acima dos 350/400. Ao contrário da previsão do IPMA fomos nós e não o Minho que levámos com o melhor do evento (relativamente ao frio/cotas), também já merecíamos


----------



## MarcioRR (29 Fev 2016 às 17:40)

e o próximo fim de semana que tem a dizer?


----------



## dopedagain (29 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aqui pela região centro o GFS acertou em cheio nas cotas, nevou acima dos 250/300 metros e acumulou acima dos 350/400. Ao contrário da previsão do IPMA fomos nós e não o Minho que levámos com o melhor do evento (relativamente ao frio/cotas), também já merecíamos


O GFS só errou por horas, previa para Sexta a tarde e a bomba no minho caiu na Madrugada de Sexta para Sabado. Quando caiu, caiu a sério  Exactamente como no centro!


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

dopedagain disse:


> O GFS só errou por horas, previa para Sexta a tarde e a bomba no minho caiu na Madrugada de Sexta para Sabado. Quando caiu, caiu a sério  Exactamente como no centro!



Caro colega dopedagain e a extensa reportagem da tua visita de bike ao Gerês?!


----------



## dopedagain (29 Fev 2016 às 19:15)

actioman disse:


> Caro colega dopedagain e a extensa reportagem da tua visita de bike ao Gerês?!


ehehe postei fotos no seguimento do litoral norte! mas desta vez foi impossível circular de bike fizemos uns 20% de bike e 80% caminhada... havia zonas com mais de meio metro de neve a chegar mesmo ao metro.


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 08:46)

Mais um inverno a terminar, mais um inverno sem ondas de frio.

Quando aparece algum episódio de frio, é sempre muito rápido.

Quando aparecer, sabe - se lá quando, vai ser motivo para uma celebração especial cá no fórum. 

O clima em Portugal , e porventura na Europa, está mais quente. Os nevões dos anos 80 ( onde nevava mesmo a sério, não precisávamos de tentar descortinar entre os pingos da chuva uns farrapos ou pedaços de gelo)  foram os últimos grandes eventos a sério ( com frio glaciar, que congelava charcos um pouco por toda a parte) . 
Nos últimos 30 anos, o clima aqueceu. Os episódios de frio passam muito rápido e são perfeitamente suportáveis. 
E isto é um facto, pois o próprio IPMA descreve que houve uma clara diminuição de ondas de frio nos últimos 30 anos. Em contraponto  às ondas de calor, que têm aumentado substancialmente.


----------



## Topê (1 Mar 2016 às 09:54)

james disse:


> Mais um inverno a terminar, mais um inverno sem ondas de frio.
> 
> Quando aparece algum episódio de frio, é sempre muito rápido.
> 
> ...



Também poderemos dizer que temos tido Verões frescos, e grandes ondas de calor nos ultimos 5,6 verões não têm sido assim muitas no Verão, aliás nesta década pós 2010, temos tido mais Verões frescos no Litoral Norte e centro(interior e sudeste é diferente) que Verões quentes ou extremamente quentes.
James o clima em Portugal não é o que aqueceu mais, nem de perto nem de longe, temos de saber destingir percepção, da realidade. Se fores ao acompanhamento europeu ves colegas a falarem nos Invernos atípicos que por exemplo o Benelux têm tido, se fores verificar a Europa central e de Leste tem batido records em ondas de calor como aconteceu este ano.
Relativo ao Inverno foi quente analisando num todo,tivemos sobre o efeito do El Niño, mas este ano o mês de Fevereiro vai acabar a nível de temperatura dentro ou abaixo da média, e o mês de março vai entrar frio. O ultimo evento foi muito bom, lógico que dadas as características iria ser uma lotaria, iria nevar e uns sítios em outros não, entre o Mondego e o Tejo foi muito interessante, no Litoral Norte e pelo que acompanho na Galiza prometeu muito mas não se concretizou, aquele evento iria ser mesmo assim, mas foi muito bom em determinados locais, não é todos os dias que levo com chuva com 3º,4º graus de temperatura em Lisboa ás 14:00, nem é todos os dias que vemos o Santuário de Fátima pintado de branco, isto para dizer que até tivemos um evento fora do padrão, neste Inverno quente.
Acho que após estes eventos de neve a cotas baixas, e com o pais praticamente sem seca, e num fim de Inverno fresco, seria pedagógico os especialistas em meteorologia e alterações climáticas irem aos Media, falarem sobre o assunto e demonstrarem satisfação por o território não estar em seca.Não é só quando estamos num padrão quente e seco que o devem fazer, no meu ponto de vista. Mas pronto vivemos numa sociedade de informação marcada pelo negativismo, que o que vende, são os cenários catastróficos, que vamos aquecer sei lá uns 4º,5º graus vamos virar deserto e o pais vai secar todo, é óbvio que cai melhor fazer essas projecções quando estamos num padrão seco e quente prolongado  do que quando acontece exactamente o contrário.


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 10:07)

Eu estava a falar em termos de frio mais persistente e duradouro, onde outrora o frio era mais fértil. 

Mas também te dou razão, Topê,  os verões estão também a ficar mais frescos e chuvosos, em especial no Litoral Norte. As ondas de calor têm tendência a ocorrer mais na primavera e Outono e menos no verão. 
A precipitação, pelo menos aqui no Litoral Norte, felizmente não tem baixado, mas tem ocorrido uma redistribuição da precipitação, onde chove cada vez mais no Outono, que aliás está a tornar  - se, aos poucos, a estação mais chuvosa do ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mar 2016 às 10:11)

james disse:


> Eu estava a falar em termos de frio mais persistente e duradouro, onde outrora o frio era mais fértil.
> 
> Mas também te dou razão, Topê,  os verões estão também a ficar mais frescos e chuvosos, em especial no Litoral Norte. As ondas de calor têm tendência a ocorrer mais na primavera e Outono e menos no verão.
> A precipitação, pelo menos aqui no Litoral Norte, felizmente não tem baixado, mas tem ocorrido uma redistribuição da precipitação, onde chove cada vez mais no Outono, que aliás está a tornar  - se, aos poucos, a estação mais chuvosa do ano.


Outubro de alguns anos para cá até tem sido muitas vezes o ano mais chuvoso do ano...


----------



## The Weatherman (1 Mar 2016 às 10:17)

Os nosso vizinhos em Espanha não se podem queixar. No próximo fim de semana mais uma boa lufada de ar fresco.


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 10:28)

E cá também deve chegar alguma coisa...


----------



## Topê (1 Mar 2016 às 10:42)

james disse:


> E cá também deve chegar alguma coisa...



Ao menos mantém a temperatura abaixo da média.


----------



## Topê (1 Mar 2016 às 10:46)

james disse:


> Eu estava a falar em termos de frio mais persistente e duradouro, onde outrora o frio era mais fértil.
> 
> Mas também te dou razão, Topê,  os verões estão também a ficar mais frescos e chuvosos, em especial no Litoral Norte. As ondas de calor têm tendência a ocorrer mais na primavera e Outono e menos no verão.
> A precipitação, pelo menos aqui no Litoral Norte, felizmente não tem baixado, mas tem ocorrido uma redistribuição da precipitação, onde chove cada vez mais no Outono, que aliás está a tornar  - se, aos poucos, a estação mais chuvosa do ano.



Penso que é comum a todo Atlântico Norte mais exposto ao Atlântico (cada um á sua escala)é assim, em todo o lado, na Galiza, na Cornualha, na Bretanha, na Irlanda, até nas Faroe, chove mais no Outono e inicio de Inverno que no fim do Inverno e Primavera, pois existem menos superfícies frontais neste período. Na Europa continental é que devido aos fenómenos convectivos, trovoadas, chove muito na Primavera, sendo na Europa central a Primavera como sendo a estação mais chuvosa do ano, no Norte de Itália, Áustria isso é muito evidente.


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 11:20)

Topê disse:


> Penso que é comum a todo Atlântico Norte mais exposto ao Atlântico (cada um á sua escala)é assim, em todo o lado, na Galiza, na Cornualha, na Bretanha, na Irlanda, até nas Faroe, chove mais no Outono e inicio de Inverno que no fim do Inverno e Primavera, pois existem menos superfícies frontais neste período. Na Europa continental é que devido aos fenómenos convectivos, trovoadas, chove muito na Primavera, sendo na Europa central a Primavera como sendo a estação mais chuvosa do ano, no Norte de Itália, Áustria isso é muito evidente.



Mas olha que cá a Primavera é de extremos. E há períodos chuvosos. Abril é, normalmente, um mês bastante chuvoso.


----------



## Topê (1 Mar 2016 às 11:29)

james disse:


> Mas olha que cá a Primavera é de extremos. E há períodos chuvosos. Abril é, normalmente, um mês bastante chuvoso.



Claro James as medias demonstram isso, mas também demonstram que existem reduções de precipitação, em meses tipo Março, Maio ou Junho, enquanto na Europa Central os valores disparam. Truru na Cornualha tem valores de precipitação médios em Maio de 40 mm, em Junho 47, em Julho de 48, valores baixos, isso demonstra que as superfícies frontais diminuem nesse período entre Março até Julho, voltando a aumentar a partir de Agosto. No Minho e Douro Litoral acontece o mesmo á sua escala logicamente, tendo no meio 2 meses secos, em Julho e Agosto.


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 11:51)

Topê disse:


> Claro James as medias demonstram isso, mas também demonstram que existem reduções de precipitação, em meses tipo Março, Maio ou Junho, enquanto na Europa Central os valores disparam. Truru na Cornualha tem valores de precipitação médios em Maio de 40 mm, em Junho 47, em Julho de 48, valores baixos, isso demonstra que as superfícies frontais diminuem nesse período entre Março até Julho, voltando a aumentar a partir de Agosto. No Minho e Douro Litoral acontece o mesmo á sua escala logicamente, tendo no meio 2 meses secos, em Julho e Agosto.




Sim, eu percebo o que queres dizer,Topê.

O nosso clima é de picos de precipitação ao longo do ano, enquanto o clima de boa parte da Europa ( em especial no Norte e Centro)  é muito certinho e previsível.

Apesar do que muitas vezes se diz que o nossa clima é chato, no resto da Europa é que é , eu não estou nada de acordo.  O nosso clima ( e o da Península Ibérica em geral)  é um maná para os amantes de fenómenos Meteorológicos. Não é nada previsível, não é nada certinho, é irregular, é de picos, é de ciclos também é, por vezes, de grande espectacularidade.
Tanto podemos ter um inverno ameno como um Verão mais fresco e cheio de trovoadas, etc.

Chamo a atenção para algo que poucas pessoas reparam, os extremos climatológicos. A irregularidade do nosso clima provoca a existência de extremos, em especial na precipitação, que chega a rocar o extraordinário, comparando com os valores médios.


----------



## Topê (1 Mar 2016 às 12:11)

james disse:


> Sim, eu percebo o que queres dizer,Topê.
> 
> O nosso clima é de picos de precipitação ao longo do ano, enquanto o clima de boa parte da Europa ( em especial no Norte e Centro)  é muito certinho e previsível.
> 
> ...



Sim sem duvida, o efeito do atlantico determina o nosso clima. O Litoral Norte a nível de precipitação acaba por ser regular também, tem períodos anticiclonicos secos mais ou menos prolongados, por vezes fora de época, mas depois é sempre mais tarde ou mais cedo varrido por superfícies frontais sabendo que ao final do ano, mesmo em anos secos tem cerca ou mais de 1000mm anuais e muitos dias de chuva ao longo do ano. A nivel convectivo é que funcionamos mal,na Austria,Hungria, em Itália a Norte e centro pouco chove no Inverno, e na primavera caem grandes trovoadas e grandes chuvadas, isso nós não temos.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mar 2016 às 12:28)

Vejam este exemplo de Berna, Suiça:






Tal como o *Topê* disse estes países tem muita conveçção no verão com as trovoadas, muitas vezes os grandes temporais nestes países da Europa central são no verão, por exemplo o mês com maior pluviosidade é Agosto e o menor é Março.
Ao contrário do clima português aqui não há meses secos, média anual de 911mm, menor do que a do litoral norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2016 às 12:39)

Topê disse:


> não é todos os dias que levo com chuva com 3º,4º graus de temperatura em Lisboa ás 14:00, nem é todos os dias que vemos o Santuário de Fátima pintado de branco, isto para dizer que até tivemos um evento fora do padrão, neste Inverno quente.
> .



Por acaso foi um evento muito interessante , registei a mínima do dia e  mínima deste inverno às 13:28 do dia 27 de fevereiro, *3,9ºC*  com aguaceiro brutal de granizo. Claro que foi algo fugaz, e pouco representativo deste inverno morno, mas não deixa de ser curioso como o inverno por vezes prega algumas partidas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2016 às 12:43)

Os modelos insistem numa nova entrada de ar frio no próximo fim-de-semana... reparem na posição do AA que nos traria ventos de norte gelados mas secos:


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2016 às 13:13)

É uma boa entrada fria que promete uns dias bem fresquinhos, pena ser escassa em precipitação, e com esta circulação de Norte os aguaceiros ficarão retidos nas montanhas da Galiza


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2016 às 14:43)

Frase que nos vem à cabeça todos os anos por estas alturas...
"Se fosse Janeiro..."


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2016 às 14:52)

A AEMET a fazer-nos sonhar:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 14:53)

O Extremo Norte do Minho ainda poderá ter sorte. Ainda poderá chegar lá alguma precipitação. Por exemplo, o GFS vai modelando cota 0 para Melgaço.  Por vezes, Castro Laboreiro tem belos nevões nestas entradas. Haja condições favoráveis...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2016 às 14:57)

Validez: sábado, 05 marzo 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción*


*Precipitaciones en Galicia*, Cantábrico, alto Ebro y Pirineos. De forma mas débil, es probable que también se den en el norte de Castilla y León, sistemas Central e Ibérico, sierras orientales de Andalucía y norte de islas Canarias de mas relieve. No se descartan en puntos aislados de ambas mesetas y Extremadura. Poco nuboso en el área mediterránea y en Baleares.

*La cota de nieve ira descendiendo hasta quedar en torno a 500/800 m en el norte peninsular* y 800/1000 m en el centro.

*Temperaturas en descenso en la mayor parte del país*, que podría ser notable en el área del Golfo de Vizcaya y en el sudeste peninsular.

Predominio de vientos del nordeste en Canarias, y del oeste o noroeste en la Península y Baleares, con probables intervalos de fuerte en el litoral gallego, cantábrico y de Alborán y zonas de montaña del prelitoral mediterráneo.

*Días 05 y 06 (sábado y domingo)*

*Precipitaciones en Galicia*, Cantábrico y Pirineos, más frecuentes e intensas en el área cantábrica, donde podrían ser persistentes. De forma mas débil, es probable que también se den en Castilla y León, resto del extremo norte peninsular, Sistemas Central e Ibérico, sierras del nordeste de Andalucía y norte de islas Canarias de mas relieve, sin descartarlas en el resto del país, aunque serán muy poco probables en el área mediterránea peninsular, oeste de Andalucía y sur de Canarias, donde podría estar poco nuboso o con intervalos nubosos.

*La cota de nieve ira descendiendo hasta quedar en torno a 600/900m*. en la mitad norte peninsular, *sin descartar que el domingo todavía alcance valores mas bajos*.

Temperaturas en descenso en la mayor parte del país, que podría ser notable en muchas zonas del interior peninsular.

Predominio de vientos del nordeste en Canarias, y del oeste o noroeste en la Península y Baleares, con probables intervalos de fuerte en el litoral gallego, cantábrico y de Alborán y zonas de montaña del norte peninsular.

*Días 07, 08 y 09 (lunes, martes y miércoles)*

Probablemente continúe una situación atmosférica similar a la de días anteriores, con inestabilidad en el norte peninsular, y *precipitaciones en Galicia*, Cantábrico y Pirineos, que podrían ser localmente persistentes en el área cantábrica, y con probabilidad de afectar también a otras zonas del cuadrante noroeste y sierras del sudeste peninsular, Sistemas Central e Ibérico, Baleares y norte de Canarias.* Las precipitaciones serán de nieve en zonas altas de la Península*, aunque sin descartarlo en otras zonas mas bajas, especialmente en el norte y este. No se descarta alguna precipitación, débil en general, en el resto del país. No se esperan grandes cambios en las temperaturas.


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 15:17)

Como já tenho vindo a afirmar, as previsões mensais têm vindo a afastar - se das previsões de longo prazo. Estas que falam à muito tempo de temperatura acima do normal, estão a ser cada vez mais contrariadas pelas previsões mensais, que cada vez mais vão prevendo, pelo contrário, temperaturas abaixo do normal. 
Na minha opinião, poderá ter a ver com a progressiva perda de influência do " El Niño ". Os modelos sazonais previram  uma dada situação meteorológica com base neste fenómeno. Mas poderão não estar a lidar devidamente com esse enfraquecimento. 
Vamos acompanhando, mas palpita - me que os próximos meses poderão trazer surpresas.


----------



## dopedagain (1 Mar 2016 às 15:34)

james disse:


> O Extremo Norte do Minho ainda poderá ter sorte. Ainda poderá chegar lá alguma precipitação. Por exemplo, o GFS vai modelando cota 0 para Melgaço.  Por vezes, Castro Laboreiro tem belos nevões nestas entradas. Haja condições favoráveis...


Para entrimo, que fica praticamente encostado ao soajo a cota é 600metros para sábado com 100% de probabilidade de precipitação...  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/entrimo-terracha-a-id32030


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2016 às 08:45)

Bom dia!
A AEMET continua a querer fazer-nos sonhar...

Vilardevós (Chaves)
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

A Gudiña (Vinhais):
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/gudina-a-id32034

Puebla de Sanábria (Bragança):
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/puebla-de-sanabria-id49166

A AEMET já emitiu aviso amarelo por neve para Ourense Montaña para 6ª feira.

Validez: viernes, 04 marzo 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción:*
Cielos cubiertos, con lluvias débiles al principio, que se intensificarán y con chubascos durante la tarde. Cota de nieve en torno a 1400 m, bajando hasta 700-800 al final del día. Temperaturas en ascenso ligero hasta el mediodía y en descenso después, con mínimas al final del día. Heladas débiles en zonas altas. Vientos del suroeste girando al oeste y noroeste y aumentando a intervalos de fuertes, con rachas muy fuertes en el litoral norte y zonas altas.

Validez: sábado, 05 marzo 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción:*
Cielos cubiertos con lluvias y chubascos, generalizados en la mitad norte y sin descartar alguna tormenta en el litoral. Cota de nieve entre 500 y 700 m. Temperaturas en descenso, más acusado en las máximas. Heladas en zonas altas. Vientos del noroeste y norte fuertes en el litoral, más flojos en el interior.


----------



## Gongas (2 Mar 2016 às 12:22)

Bem 6feira e sábado previsão de queda de neve acima dos 600 metros. Vejo pouco animado o fórum com mais um fim de semana de quotas baixas!!


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 12:27)

Realmente, estive a ver a previsão do IPMA atualizada e há uma mudança radical na previsão. 

Vejo uma possibilidade de um belo nevão a cotas médias para o próximo fim de semana, quiçá até melhor que no último evento.


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

Gongas disse:


> Bem 6feira e sábado previsão de queda de neve acima dos 600 metros. Vejo pouco animado o fórum com mais um fim de semana de quotas baixas!!




O acompanhamento de eventos de neve  a cotas médias / altas parece que terminou com o último evento. 
Deve ter fechado a loja este ano.


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2016 às 13:57)

Co


james disse:


> O acompanhamento de eventos de neve  a cotas médias / altas parece que terminou com o último evento.
> Deve ter fechado a loja este ano.


concordo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2016 às 15:48)

jonas disse:


> Co
> 
> concordo



A malta do interior norte não achou piada ao último evento... 
E cá pra mim... este hipotético vai dar ao mesmo...

Está a sair nova RUN...

Será que mantem a baixa no Golfo da Biscaia?


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2016 às 16:03)

No evento do fim de semana passado havia possibilidade (modesta) de neve a cotas baixas, de 200 ou menos metros em casos pontuais, de surpresa. E acabou por acontecer, em Braga por exemplo caiu graupel e água-neve na madrugada de sábado a 200/300 metros.Mas quase ninguém viu, foi fraco.

Nesse próximo evento para já não estão previstas cotas dessas por isso é natural haver menos entusiasmo. Nesse aspecto julgo que o Inverno estará fechado para surpresas, para o ano há mais.

Em relação à polémica dos resgates, como há semanas se discute o assunto merece um tópico dedicado. As mensagens foram movidas para lá, continuem o debate nesse local:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/meteorologia-de-montanha-e-polemica-dos-resgastes.8646/page-3


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Mar 2016 às 16:06)

james disse:


> Realmente, estive a ver a previsão do IPMA atualizada e há uma mudança radical na previsão.
> 
> Vejo uma possibilidade de um belo nevão a cotas médias para o próximo fim de semana, quiçá até melhor que no último evento.



Melhor a cotas médias/altas porque a cotas baixas desta vez não nevará.

*Vince *não é preciso ir tão longe, a essa cota (200/300 metros) nevou durante  a manhã de Sábado no litoral centro em zonas dos distritos de Coimbra, Leiria e Santarém.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2016 às 16:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A malta do interior norte não achou piada ao último evento...
> E cá pra mim... este hipotético vai dar ao mesmo...
> 
> Está a sair nova RUN...
> ...



Manteve RUN 12Z:


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 17:12)

Ou eu estou a ver mal ou o GFS vai modelando, pelo menos aqui no Norte, cotas muito aproximadas ao último evento.  E com a falta de precipitação e tudo no pós - frontal... 

Mas pronto, provavelmente acabaremos por ter mais um evento banal aqui no Norte como no último evento... 

Para ver granizo, graupel ou um pedaço de água - neve, não é motivo para euforia, digo eu...


----------



## meteoamador (2 Mar 2016 às 19:33)

james disse:


> Ou eu estou a ver mal ou o GFS vai modelando, pelo menos aqui no Norte, cotas muito aproximadas ao último evento.  E com a falta de precipitação e tudo no pós - frontal...
> 
> Mas pronto, provavelmente acabaremos por ter mais um evento banal aqui no Norte como no último evento...
> 
> Para ver granizo, graupel ou um pedaço de água - neve, não é motivo para euforia, digo eu...



Seria um outro bom evento a cotas médias, mas para já a probabilidade de precipitação é baixa aguardemos novas saídas.


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2016 às 19:48)

james disse:


> Ou eu estou a ver mal ou o GFS vai modelando, pelo menos aqui no Norte, cotas muito aproximadas ao último evento.  E com a falta de precipitação e tudo no pós - frontal...
> Mas pronto, provavelmente acabaremos por ter mais um evento banal aqui no Norte como no último evento...
> Para ver granizo, graupel ou um pedaço de água - neve, não é motivo para euforia, digo eu...



E quem falou de euforia? Tu é que em Dezembro falavas de passar o Natal ou o Inverno na praia ou na esplanada  
Entretanto ainda no Domingo passado fui a Montalegre e pelo caminho vi barragens enormes todas cheias de água a abarrotar, e quando subi à serra do Larouco apanhei com um blizzard descomunal com gelo a bater na cara que nem se conseguia abrir os olhos


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 19:52)

Vince disse:


> E quem falou de euforia? Tu é que em Dezembro falavas de passar o Natal ou o Inverno na praia ou na esplanada
> Entretanto ainda no Domingo passado fui a Montalegre e pelo caminho vi barragens enormes todas cheias de água a abarrotar, e quando subi à serra do Larouco apanhei com um blizzard descomunal com gelo a bater na cara que nem se conseguia abrir os olhos




Eu não estava a fazer nenhuma crítica a ninguém nem a ti em particular.  Fico contente por estarem atentos aos meus posts, essa da praia em Dezembro, estava a ironizar, como é óbvio. 

No passado fim de semana, tivemos um bom evento, sim, felizmente, embora normal cá no Norte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2016 às 08:32)

Bom dia ao forum!

Será desta que Bragança pinta?

UpDate...

Vilardevós (Chaves):
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

A Gudiña (Vinhais):
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/gudina-a-id32034

Puebla de Sanábria (Bragança):
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/puebla-de-sanabria-id49166

Validez: sábado, 05 marzo 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Fenómenos significativos*

*Nevadas en los sistemas montañosos de la mitad norte* y sierras del sudeste. Vientos fuertes en el bajo Ebro, Baleares, en los litorales gallego, cantábrico y de Alborán, así como rachas fuertes en zonas de montaña de las mitades norte y este peninsulares.

*Predicción*
*La descarga fría posterior a un frente producirá precipitaciones en Galicia*, Cantábrico, alto Ebro y Pirineos. De forma mas débil, *es probable que también se den en Castilla y León, sistemas Central* e Ibérico, resto del norte de Aragón y Cataluña, sierras orientales de Andalucía, y al final en Baleares. Exceptuando el extremo suroeste y gran parte del área mediterránea, donde estará poco nuboso, no se descartan precipitaciones débiles y dispersas en el resto de la Península, así como en el norte de islas Canarias de mas relieve.

*La cota de nieve oscilará en torno a 400/800 m en la Cordillera Cantábrica*, 500/900 en Pirineos, 400/800 en el alto Ebro, *600/900 m en el Sistema Central*, 700/1000 en el Ibérico oriental y 600/1000 en sierras del sudeste peninsular.

*Temperaturas en descenso en la mayor parte del país*, que podría ser notable en el sudeste peninsular y Cantábrico oriental. Heladas en Pirineos y zonas amplias de la Meseta Norte, sin descartarlas puntualmente en Montes de Toledo y sierras del sudeste.

Predominio de vientos del norte y nordeste en Canarias, y del oeste o noroeste en la Península y Baleares, con intervalos de fuerte en el bajo Ebro, Baleares, en los litorales gallego, cantábrico y de Alborán, así como rachas fuertes en zonas de montaña de las mitades norte y este peninsulares.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2016 às 08:33)

Vince disse:


> E quem falou de euforia? Tu é que em Dezembro falavas de passar o Natal ou o Inverno na praia ou na esplanada
> Entretanto ainda no Domingo passado fui a Montalegre e pelo caminho vi barragens enormes todas cheias de água a abarrotar, e quando subi à serra do Larouco apanhei com um blizzard descomunal com gelo a bater na cara que nem se conseguia abrir os olhos


E fotos? Videos? Não há?


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2016 às 11:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia ao forum! Será desta que Bragança pinta?



Temos mais uma entrada de norte, em que as probabilidades de precipitação serão muito reduzidas para o nordeste transmontano.

Tantos anos de acompanhamento meteorológico pelo Fórum já deviam servir para se ser cauteloso e evitar demasiadas expectativas. Sem uma prévia entrada de uma massa de ar continental, quase toda a gente já sabe o que também vai provavelmente acontecer com esta entrada vinda de norte. 

Ou será que sou eu que estou errado?


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 11:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Temos mais uma entrada de norte, em que as probabilidades de precipitação serão muito reduzidas para o nordeste transmontano.
> 
> Tantos anos de acompanhamento meteorológico pelo Fórum já deviam servir para se ser cauteloso e evitar demasiadas expectativas. Sem uma prévia entrada de uma massa de ar continental, quase toda a gente já sabe o que também vai provavelmente acontecer com esta entrada vinda de norte.
> 
> Ou será que sou eu que estou errado?




Sim, concordo plenamente. Se fizermos um exercício de memória, todas ou quase todas as ocorrências de queda de neve a cotas baixas e médias / baixas , esteve sempre antes do evento muito frio instalado. Este ano nem o anterior estiveram propícios para isso. Mas nas terras altas do Minho, poderá ocorrer um novo nevão razoável, penso eu.


----------



## dopedagain (3 Mar 2016 às 11:33)

james disse:


> Sim, concordo plenamente. Se fizermos um exercício de memória, todas ou quase todas as ocorrências de queda de neve a cotas baixas e médias / baixas , esteve sempre antes do evento muito frio instalado. Este ano nem o anterior estiveram propícios para isso. Mas nas terras altas do Minho, poderá ocorrer um novo nevão razoável, penso eu.



parece me que as previsões ainda continuam com muito pouca precipitação  Acho que o fartote  neste ultimo evento nos deixou mal habituados


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 11:38)

dopedagain disse:


> parece me que as previsões ainda continuam com muito pouca precipitação  Acho que o fartote  neste ultimo evento nos deixou mal habituados




Sim, é verdade.  Vamos ver se ainda vem para cá mais alguma...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2016 às 12:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Temos mais uma entrada de norte, em que as probabilidades de precipitação serão muito reduzidas para o nordeste transmontano.
> 
> Tantos anos de acompanhamento meteorológico pelo Fórum já deviam servir para se ser cauteloso e evitar demasiadas expectativas. Sem uma prévia entrada de uma massa de ar continental, quase toda a gente já sabe o que também vai provavelmente acontecer com esta entrada vinda de norte.
> 
> Ou será que sou eu que estou errado?



Demasiadas expectativas? Onde vês isso? Posso te assegurar que tais não existem, pois concordo com cada letra que escreveste... se foi isso que transpareceu não era minha intenção. Limitei-me a partilhar uma previsão.
Falei em Bragança por afinidade... e pelas desilusões que têm tido este ano... apenas isso.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2016 às 12:28)

dopedagain disse:


> parece me que as previsões ainda continuam com muito pouca precipitação  Acho que o fartote  neste ultimo evento nos deixou mal habituados



Nada disso  Por aqui ninguém se deixa habituar...

O que se passa é que temos de saber interpretar correctamente os modelos e adaptá-los à realidade local.


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2016 às 17:56)

O tópico dos incêndios está aberta?(deste ano)
E que está qualquer coisa a decorrer


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Mar 2016 às 18:24)

Madrugada e manhã de segunda-feira a prometer frio e precipitação no norte e centro segundo a última run gfs


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2016 às 18:24)

penso que este evento não vai passar de cotas médias 600/800 metros, para quem está no interior norte e centro ainda se pode animar um pouco para ver mais um pouco de neve, mas de resto nada de jeito este evento para o resto do país, precipitação pouca


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2016 às 18:33)

jonas disse:


> O tópico dos incêndios está aberta?(deste ano)
> E que está qualquer coisa a decorrer


Onde? Só devem abrir um tópico desses na altura de maior calor (Maio/Junho)...


----------



## dopedagain (3 Mar 2016 às 18:35)

The Weatherman disse:


> Madrugada e manhã de segunda-feira a prometer frio e precipitação no norte e centro segundo a última run gfs


sim! Já estou a ficar mais animado. Já começa a haver algo de precipitação "palpável" apesar de ser dispersa. poderá nevar durante 4 dias no litoral norte acima dos 800 metros e já com uma acumulação razoável


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2016 às 19:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Onde? Só devem abrir um tópico desses na altura de maior calor (Maio/Junho)...


Em 2014 abriu em março por isso e que fiz a pergunta!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2016 às 20:02)

jonas disse:


> Em 2014 abriu em março por isso e que fiz a pergunta!


Pois...Quando houver incêndios com mais frequência, deverão abrir.


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2016 às 20:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois...Quando houver incêndios com mais frequência, deverão abrir.


Nao quero descutir, mas apenas queria relatar um pequeno incendio no topico correto


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 20:15)

jonas disse:


> Em 2014 abriu em março por isso e que fiz a pergunta!




Acho que podes fazer o relato no seguimento do Litoral Norte.  Acho que ninguém se chateia, embora não seja eu que mande nisto. 

Mas o ideal era que o tópico de incêndios nem precisasse de ser aberto, era bom sinal...


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2016 às 20:45)

james disse:


> Acho que podes fazer o relato no seguimento do Litoral Norte.  Acho que ninguém se chateia, embora não seja eu que mande nisto.
> 
> Mas o ideal era que o tópico de incêndios nem precisasse de ser aberto, era bom sinal...


Claro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2016 às 23:14)

*Atenção, que a informação que vou colocar neste post, é inteiramente da minha responsabilidade e sem recurso a nenhum modelo meteorológico. 

Previsão até ao final do ano no Algarve*:

Primavera - seca e quente, (especialmente no mês de Maio); Março vai ser seco talvez Abril traga alguma coisa mas será insignificante para o armazenamento de água nas albufeiras algarvias

Verão - quente

Outono - Setembro com inundações na última década do mês e a salvar um pouco a seca

               Outubro com cheias/inundações e a repor o nível das albufeiras no Algarve

                Novembro - seco e com algum frio

Dezembro um mês chuvoso com algumas inundações

Caso, isto se confirme, afirmo que abrirei o meu consultório de tarologia Algamédium o seu vidente que lhe diz qual a melhor altura para semear as couves (em 2017).  

Isto, anda tão monótono que tenho que fazer algo para rirmos um bom bocado.


----------



## james (3 Mar 2016 às 23:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Atenção, que a informação que vou colocar neste post, é inteiramente da minha responsabilidade e sem recurso a nenhum modelo meteorológico.
> 
> Previsão até ao final do ano no Algarve*:
> 
> ...




Ó pá, isso já não é uma previsão a longo prazo, mas a longuissimo prazo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Mar 2016 às 08:53)

Bom dia ao forum...
A AEMET alargou o *aviso amarelo* por neve de Ourense Montaña para *Sur de Ourense* também... aviso inicia-se 23 horas de hoje, hora de Lisboa.

Previsão para Ourense:
Validez: sábado, 05 marzo 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción*
Nuboso o cubierto, *con lluvias y chubascos. Cota de nieve entre 600 y 700 metros. Temperaturas mínimas sin cambios significativos y máximas en descenso*. Heladas débiles en zonas altas. Viento del noroeste, rolando a norte al final del día.


----------



## raposo_744 (4 Mar 2016 às 11:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Atenção, que a informação que vou colocar neste post, é inteiramente da minha responsabilidade e sem recurso a nenhum modelo meteorológico.
> 
> Previsão até ao final do ano no Algarve*:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Weatherman (4 Mar 2016 às 12:19)

raposo_744 disse:


>


Manuel Coelho faz previsão para Março tirando a roupa como sinal de protesto contra o AA e o calor que aí vem


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 12:25)

The Weatherman disse:


> Manuel Coelho faz previsão para Março tirando a roupa como sinal de protesto contra o AA e o calor que aí vem




O calor que aí vem?  Onde?


----------



## The Weatherman (4 Mar 2016 às 12:40)

james disse:


> O calor que aí vem?  Onde?


A questão não será onde mas quando. Todos sabemos que o segundo painel do GFS não é mais que futurologia mas o Manuel Coelho não sabe.


----------



## james (4 Mar 2016 às 12:52)

Para já, vejo um pouco mais de frio para os próximos dias. 
Depois, em principio, teremos AA, que é normal. Vamos entrar na transição inverno / Primavera.  As temperaturas máximas terão um bom esticão e a amplitude térmica será bastante acentuada. 

Mais tarde,  aparecerão períodos de instabilidade e a temperatura baixa de novo. 

 Esta é a situação típica na primavera cá no Norte.  Ainda vai chover muito até ao Verão e aparecerão novos períodos de temperaturas mais baixas ( e se calhar  até mais frio que em janeiro, onde as temperaturas foram quase amenas) . 
Isto, evidentemente, em condições normais. 

O calor há - de aparecer lá para o verão. Ou até antes.  No ano passado , o " Verão " " decorreu " em maio e Junho.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2016 às 13:53)

Eu vejo é o calor a vir em força a partir do dia 10 e para ficar pelo menos uns 6 dias no mínimo... ai vem as primeiras máximas acima dos 25ºC...chuvas de jeito nem as vejo tão cedo infelizmente! espero que este calor nos traga alegrias tormentosas que é o tempo que interessa...


----------



## Topê (5 Mar 2016 às 14:08)

Bem já estamos no inicio de Março é natural que comecem aparecer os primeiros sinais de primavera.
Vimos num período prolongado instável, o mês de Fevereiro terá temperaturas abaixo da média, o cenário de seca desapareceu no nosso territorio. Agora é natural que venham ai dias mais amenos e estáveis.
Do que vejo nos modelos e por o que vejo na atmosfera não vejo ainda condições para periodos prolongados de estabilidade anticiclonicos, teremos uns dias amenos temperaturas um pouco acima dos 20º graus, mas não se deslumbra dias consecutivos com temperaturas altas, nem dois ou três dias de temperaturas amenas possam traduzir-se num padrão mensal, e a médio e longo prazo aposto no regresso da instabilidade, porquê? Não vejo a atmosfera suficientemente estável para períodos prolongados de temperaturas altas.
Portanto acho que a prudência deve ser o mote, para este período de mudança de estação.
Já vi cenários para o mês de Março bem mais quentes e secos que este que estamos a verificar agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2016 às 23:06)

*"Mês de fevereiro foi um dos mais chuvosos do século*




Cheias em Águeda. Lusa
*O IPMA conclui que nos primeiros 15 dias do mês de fevereiro, os valores da quantidade de precipitação excederam o correspondente valor médio mensal em algumas estações do norte e do centro*

O mês de fevereiro foi chuvoso, tendo o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação sido o mais alto desde o ano 2000. 

De acordo com o boletim climatológico do IPMA, publicado pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), o valor médio da quantidade deprecipitação (150.0 milímetros) foi superior ao valor médio (150%), sendo o terceiro valor mais alto desde 2000.

O instituto salienta que nos primeiros 15 dias do mês de fevereiro, os valores da quantidade de precipitação excederam o correspondente valor médio mensal em algumas estações do norte e do centro.

O IPMA destacou também que, entre 7 e 15 de fevereiro, houve chuva diária persistente, com valores acumulados acima dos 300 milímetros em alguns locais das regiões noroeste e do centro(superiores a 400 mm na Serra da Peneda-Gerês e na Serra da Estrela).

Segundo o organismo, no dia 14 de fevereiro registou-se ocorrência de vento forte: maiores valores de rajada de 118,8 quilómetros/hora e de 116,6 km/hora, respetivamente no Porto e no Cabo Carvoeiro, em Peniche.

O IPMA fez também referência para os últimos dias do mês, entre 26 e 28, que registaram temperaturas “bastante abaixo do normal”, tendo ocorrido chuva forte, vento muito forte, granizo, trovoada e queda de neve.

“Nos dias 26 e 27 de fevereiro verificou-se queda de neve nas regiões do norte e centro, em alguns locais a cotas de 600 metros, no dia 26, e 300 metros no dia 27.

Neste último dia ocorreu também neve nas regiões mais a sul, nomeadamente nas Serras de Aire, Candeeiros, Montejunto, São Mamede e Monchique”, adianta o instituto."
Fonte: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/chuva/mes-de-fevereiro-foi-um-dos-mais-chuvosos-do-seculo


----------



## dopedagain (6 Mar 2016 às 14:48)

Bem vamos lá a ver se hoje de madrugada este evento é salvo! para já esteve muito fraquinho. pelo que tenho visto.

Meteograma de arcos de Valdevez


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2016 às 23:03)

Olá a todos, boa noite. Não existe nenhum tópico aberto para seguir tempestades solares auroras boreais? Neste momento decorre uma forte tempestade solar Kp7 com auroras boreais lindíssimas sobre a Inglaterra... postei fotos no tópico Europa por não saber onde pôr...


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2016 às 22:53)

Topê disse:


> Vimos num período prolongado instável, o mês de Fevereiro terá temperaturas abaixo da média, o cenário de seca desapareceu no nosso territorio. Agora é natural que venham ai dias mais amenos e estáveis.



Em termos de temperatura, o mês acabou na média, como se pode ser no boletim de Fevereiro:

"O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em Portugal Continental, 10.11 °C, foi próximo do valor normal (+0.03 °C), Figura 1. O valor médio mensal da temperatura máxima, 14.27 °C, apresentou um desvio de -0.31 °C em relação ao valor normal e o valor médio da temperatura mínima, 5.95 °C, foi 0.38 °C superior."

Em relação à precipitação, o mês de Fevereiro foi de facto um mês muito chuvoso, mas no norte e centro do país.
A seca a sul mantém a sua presença.

Aliás, o noroeste e o sudeste do continente estão com um enormíssimo contraste.

Há, literalmente, uma linha que separa...


----------



## Topê (8 Mar 2016 às 09:06)

A situação de seca desagravou-se estrondosamente, neste Outono/ Inverno apesar de ter sido um Inverno quente, com meses com uma grande anomalia positiva da temperatura principalmente Novembro,Dezembro,Janeiro, foi um Inverno razoavelmente instável, chuvoso a norte, e suficientemente no centro e centro-sul.
A situação de seca fraca no 1/3 sul do pais a mim pessoalmente não me deixa alarmado, acho até normal a área sul estar neste índice, pois a pluviosidade nesta região é menos regular, mais concentrada e menor, o que permite se a Primavera for razoavelmente generosa desagravar a situação de um momento para o outro, 3-5 dias de chuva mensais a partir de agora por mês chegam, para que isso aconteça.
Relativo aos modelos, vão no sentido que desconfiava que pudessem ir, não vai ser ainda, que vamos mudar para um padrão prolongado quente e mais seco, teremos um período diria curto de temperaturas amenas perfeitamente normais, e depois vemos a atmosfera muito instável com geopotenciais baixos, interessante ver massas frias a entrar de Leste e também ver o anticiclone enfraquecido no Atlântico a médio prazo.
Ainda não cheira a Primavera, muito menos aquelas primaveras quentes e secas com bloqueios anticiclonicos que muitas das vezes somos brindados precocemente no nosso territorio.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mar 2016 às 20:45)

Topê disse:


> A situação de seca desagravou-se estrondosamente, neste Outono/ Inverno apesar de ter sido um Inverno quente, com meses com uma grande anomalia positiva da temperatura principalmente Novembro,Dezembro,Janeiro, foi um Inverno razoavelmente instável, chuvoso a norte, e suficientemente no centro e centro-sul.
> A situação de seca fraca no 1/3 sul do pais a mim pessoalmente não me deixa alarmado, acho até normal a área sul estar neste índice, pois a pluviosidade nesta região é menos regular, mais concentrada e menor, o que permite se a Primavera for razoavelmente generosa desagravar a situação de um momento para o outro, 3-5 dias de chuva mensais a partir de agora por mês chegam, para que isso aconteça.
> Relativo aos modelos, vão no sentido que desconfiava que pudessem ir, não vai ser ainda, que vamos mudar para um padrão prolongado quente e mais seco, teremos um período diria curto de temperaturas amenas perfeitamente normais, e depois vemos a atmosfera muito instável com geopotenciais baixos, interessante ver massas frias a entrar de Leste e também ver o anticiclone enfraquecido no Atlântico a médio prazo.
> Ainda não cheira a Primavera, muito menos aquelas primaveras quentes e secas com bloqueios anticiclonicos que muitas das vezes somos brindados precocemente no nosso território.



Pelo contrário é óbvio que a seca ameniza-se no período Outono-Inverno especialmente se tivermos alguns mm's em todos os meses. À superfície a seca amenizou-se e não existe pelo menos para já seca agrícola mas em termos de reservas hídricas estamos francamente pior. No Baixo Alentejo e Algarve incrivelmente algumas reservas até perderam armazenamento. 
Esperemos para ver o comportamento de Março-Abril mas para já as notícias não são boas. Março-Abril  abaixo da média e vão ver o alarme a soar. Para além disso para o ano teremos de ter um "dilúvio" ou o mesmo que dizer precipitação claramente acima da média. 
Recordes a norte são a nossa desgraça no Sul! creio que foi há 2 anos que tivemos dos anos mais chuvosos de sempre em Portugal Continental isto em média claro porque no Sul não foi bem assim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2016 às 22:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelo contrário é óbvio que a seca ameniza-se no período Outono-Inverno especialmente se tivermos alguns mm's em todos os meses. À superfície a seca amenizou-se e não existe pelo menos para já seca agrícola mas em termos de reservas hídricas estamos francamente pior. No Baixo Alentejo e Algarve incrivelmente algumas reservas até perderam armazenamento.
> Esperemos para ver o comportamento de Março-Abril mas para já as notícias não são boas. Março-Abril  abaixo da média e vão ver o alarme a soar. Para além disso para o ano teremos de ter um "dilúvio" ou o mesmo que dizer precipitação claramente acima da média.
> Recordes a norte são a nossa desgraça no Sul! creio que foi há 2 anos que tivemos dos anos mais chuvosos de sempre em Portugal Continental isto em média claro porque no Sul não foi bem assim.



Março está perdido e já é uma carta fora do baralho, o GFS só mostra alguma coisa no meteograma a partir do dia 20, logo isso é pura futurologia, porque sempre aconteceu isso este Inverno, a larga distância apresentava algo interesse, quando chegava a 3 ou 4 dias desaparecia tudo.

As albufeiras do Algarve estão iguais a Setembro de 2015, logo o armazenamento foi nulo, quando acaba-se o Inverno climatológico e estamos em seca moderada, se Março for seco entramos em seca severa, segundo a antevisão do IPMA. 

Agora, a grande incógnita será o próximo ano hidrológico e se for mais um ano miserável como tem sido estes últimos anos, então, é melhor que o governo comece a ficar preocupado com a falta de água no Algarve se as coisas correrem mal para o ano, mesmo com 3 barragens a falta de água será uma realidade, nem os aquíferos nos salvam que esses estão pela hora da morte. 

O Algarve precisa de um Outono como o de 1989 urgentemente.


----------



## Topê (10 Mar 2016 às 09:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelo contrário é óbvio que a seca ameniza-se no período Outono-Inverno especialmente se tivermos alguns mm's em todos os meses. À superfície a seca amenizou-se e não existe pelo menos para já seca agrícola mas em termos de reservas hídricas estamos francamente pior. No Baixo Alentejo e Algarve incrivelmente algumas reservas até perderam armazenamento.
> Esperemos para ver o comportamento de Março-Abril mas para já as notícias não são boas. Março-Abril  abaixo da média e vão ver o alarme a soar. Para além disso para o ano teremos de ter um "dilúvio" ou o mesmo que dizer precipitação claramente acima da média.
> Recordes a norte são a nossa desgraça no Sul! creio que foi há 2 anos que tivemos dos anos mais chuvosos de sempre em Portugal Continental isto em média claro porque no Sul não foi bem assim.



Logicamente que no período de Outono-Inverno a seca desagrava-se. Não estou em condições de inferir a situação, mas penso que o cenário pós seca meteorológica é muito improvável no nosso territorio, mesmo no sudeste(Baixo Alentejo e Algarve) de Portugal, acho que é bom para "vender" o aquecimento global (estranho quando as secas desagravam ou desaparecem nunca são noticia nem ninguém demostra satisfação por isso nos media, nem especialistas vêm aos Media comentar o assunto) mas mais difícil de se materializar na realidade, devido e muito á irregularidade e sazonalidade do nosso clima, reparemos teremos logicamente o período estival típico do clima da região entre Maio-Outubro, mas após esse período os meses de Outono são sempre imprevisíveis e com forte probabilidade de precipitação aumentam significativamente o que evitam sempre cenários mais catastróficos se concretizem na realidade.
Para todos os efeitos não é preciso chover muito para desagravar a seca nessa região, sabemos que o sistema de superfícies centrais de Noroeste beneficiam praticamente todo o territorio(inclusive o extremo do Barlavento Algarvio) mas não tanto a parte sudeste do territorio, logo existe sempre o efeito de imprevisibilidade,lembro-me á cerca de 4,5 anos em 2012 salvo erro num período de seca bem mais grave que a seca fraca que se verifica actualmente, no final de Março o Algarve teve valores altíssimos de precipitação o que fez com que a situação se desagravasse totalmente. Logo ninguém nos garante que essa imprevisibilidade não possa surgir.
Para todos os efeitos, por exemplo na minha região a que eu apelido por chamado centro-sul o eixo que entre Santarém-Abrantes-Portalegre até Setubal-Evora, Alto- Alentejo, Estremadura,Ribatejo a situação desagravou-se ou deixou mesmo de existir até ao momento. O que vêm ai ninguém sabe, se não chover nada até ao Verão pouco servirá, mas se tivermos meses dentro da média a questão da seca nesta região deixa de ser sequer assunto.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2016 às 14:10)

até dá vontade de chorar a olhar para os meteogramas


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mar 2016 às 14:23)

david 6 disse:


> até dá vontade de chorar a olhar para os meteogramas


Então porque?


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2016 às 14:23)

Realmente vem aí o calor. Resta saber durante quanto tempo...


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2016 às 14:26)

Acham que vamos ter um verão quente ou frio?


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2016 às 14:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Então porque?



porque não mostra nem 1 pingo de precipitação


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2016 às 14:30)

david 6 disse:


> porque não mostra nem 1 pingo de precipitação


Pois realmente 
Eu acho que tudo indica que teremos uma primavera quente e seca...


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

jonas disse:


> Pois realmente
> Eu acho que tudo indica que teremos uma primavera quente e seca...



Quente e seca como?

Ainda nem o Inverno acabou e já se diz que a Primavera vai ser quente e seca... apenas porque os modelos não mostram nada de relevante nos próximos dias? Não entendo a lógica deste raciocínio..


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 14:42)

jonas disse:


> Pois realmente
> Eu acho que tudo indica que teremos uma primavera quente e seca...



Então porquê? 
Para já,  previsões para a Primavera e o verão, acho que nem o Professor Bambo...

De resto, ainda estamos no inverno. Vai ocorrer a transição inverno - Primavera, as temperaturas vão ter um bom esticão, acho que é provável até que o AA se prolongue até ao final do mês. Nada de anormal,  se não fosse agora em Marco, era em Abril...

Depois, o tempo não vai continuar quente e seco, como é óbvio. Ainda  não estamos na Mauritânia. 

Aqui no Litoral Norte ( e não só)  ainda vai correr muita água debaixo da ponte até ao Verão...


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2016 às 14:43)

Snifa disse:


> Quente e seca como?
> 
> Ainda nem o Inverno acabou e já se diz que a Primavera vai ser quente e seca... apenas porque os modelos não mostram nada de relavante nos próximos dias? Não entendo a lógica deste raciocínio..


Não porque a previsão do ipma aponta para temperaturas acima da média só isso
Mas com também não sou muito expriente não sei muito bem se me ei de basilar no ipma...


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2016 às 14:44)

james disse:


> Então porquê?
> Para já,  previsões para a Primavera e o verão, acho que nem o Professor Bambo...
> 
> De resto, ainda estamos no inverno. Vai ocorrer a transição inverno - Primavera, as temperaturas vão ter um bom esticão, acho que é provável até que o AA se prolongue até ao final do mês. Nada de anormal,  se não fosse agora em Marco, era em Abril...
> ...


Era só um palpite tendo em conta o ipma


----------



## dopedagain (10 Mar 2016 às 14:46)

Eu ainda quero um nevão  a sério para a despedida! senhora primavera, chega para lá!


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2016 às 14:49)

dopedagain disse:


> Eu ainda quero um nevão  a sério para a despedida! senhora primavera, chega para lá!


Isso é que era bom!


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 14:49)

jonas disse:


> Era só um palpite tendo em conta o ipma



Mas repara que a previsão de longo prazo do IPMA prevê temperatura acima da média realmente , mas a previsão mensal prevê um mês de Marco com temperaturas abaixo da média. 

Essas coisas não assim tão lineares. E vamos entrar numa fase de saídas 8 ou 80 dos modelos. Tanto pode numa RUN prever 100 mm como prever 5 mm na saída seguinte.


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 14:50)

dopedagain disse:


> Eu ainda quero um nevão  a sério para a despedida! senhora primavera, chega para lá!




Lá para meados de Abril, nunca se sabe...


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2016 às 14:50)

jonas disse:


> Não porque a previsão do ipma aponta para temperaturas acima da média só isso
> Mas com também não sou muito expriente não sei muito bem se me ei de basilar no ipma...



Pode ter temperaturas acima da média e ser chuvoso..temperaturas acima da média não significam inevitavelmente tempo seco..


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2016 às 14:51)

james disse:


> Mas repara que a previsão de longo prazo do IPMA prevê temperatura acima da média realmente , mas a previsão mensal prevê um mês de Marco com temperaturas abaixo da média.
> 
> Essas coisas não assim tão lineares. E vamos entrar numa fase de saídas 8 ou 80 dos modelos. Tanto pode numa RUN prever 100 mm como prever 5 mm na saída seguinte.


Pois... Mas era bom termos mais alguns eventos interssantes


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 14:52)

jonas disse:


> Pois... Mas era bom termos mais alguns eventos interssantes



Vamos ter que esperar algum tempo e ter paciência, mas eles hão -de aparecer...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mar 2016 às 15:08)

Uma pausa na chuva já saberá bem... ansioso por estender a toalha na praia!


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2016 às 15:11)

Por mim que venha o calorzinho para potenciar as trovoadas de Primavera. Já ando com saudades de ouvir uns estrondos valentes.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Mar 2016 às 16:49)

Algo me diz que esta primavera vai ser bastante animada...


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Mar 2016 às 17:07)

Nos próximos três dias há previsão de sol e pequena subida de temperatura. Depois disso os modelos apontam para diversos cenários que abrangem todo um leque de possibilidades e provavelmente alguma instabilidade a partir da próxima semana.


----------



## Topê (10 Mar 2016 às 17:22)

The Weatherman disse:


> Nos próximos três dias há previsão de sol e pequena subida de temperatura. Depois disso os modelos apontam para diversos cenários que abrangem todo um leque de possibilidades e provavelmente alguma instabilidade a partir da próxima semana.



realmente é isso que se vê, não pode inferir muito mais que isso. Se bem que já vi Marços-marçagões bem mais calidos e secos que o que se vê agora, de referir que vimos de um período mais ou menos prolongado de instabilidade e temperaturas dentro ou abaixo da média, é normal a chegada do AA neste caso da dorsal, para já nada de extraordinário, até porque irá-se formar uma depressão a W, que com uma circulação de W poderá vir perfeitamente para cá a menos de 150h


----------



## Topê (10 Mar 2016 às 20:32)

Querem ver que o calor vai passar ao lado? é sempre adiar? vai tudo para o oceano .
Os modelos andam "bué" incertos, nada consensuais.
Uma coisa é certa não teremos ainda invasões domingueiras ás praias para banhos nem grandes calores, o interior norte e centro ainda vai estar bem fresquinho com grandes amplitudes térmicas, acentuado arrefecimento nocturno e máximas que duvido que superem muito a fasquia dos 15º graus, o Litoral Norte e centro tirando um periodo de um, dois dias de um cheiro a primavera, terá temperaturas bastante banais com arrefecimento nocturno. O Algarve terá mais um pouco de calor, mas estou em crer que teve dias mais quentes em Novembro ou Dezembro que vai ter nos próximos dias. O interior sul não irá aquecer também grande coisa.
Isto para Portugal não é calor, muito longe disso, esse continua a ser adiado. A atmosfera continua muito instável, e o AA muito pouco pujante.


----------



## jonas (10 Mar 2016 às 20:40)

Isto realmente anda muito incerto...


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mar 2016 às 21:12)

O Inverno quer queimemos quer não acabou. Venha agora a primavera com, sol e claro as trovoadas, granizo e boas chuvadas


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 21:21)

E, já agora, com umas boas entradas frias tardias também...

Além do mais, este inverno de nome só existiu 2/3 semanas em Fevereiro. Até aí vivemos uma espécie de Outono tardio prolongado.

Gostava que aparecessem aquelas entradas frias tardias, que em muitos anos ocorrem em Abril e Maio, pelo menos no Norte.  E que trazem belíssimos  nevões, por vezes até a cotas médias, como aconteceu à 11 anos atrás...

Nunca se sabe...


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mar 2016 às 21:35)

Isso são situações pontuais... não é altura para termos entradas frias... 
é tempo para a atmosfera aquecer e virem as trovoadas, aguaceiros, granizo etc.


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 21:45)

Não há entradas frias a partir de agora só se for aí na tua zona...

Além do mais, as entradas frias na primavera são potenciadoras de choques de massas, que levam muitas vezes a trovoadas em abundância  e períodos de instabilidade prolongada. 

Primavera que seja Primavera ainda vai ter estes eventos, pelo menos  a Norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mar 2016 às 21:54)

james disse:


> Não há entradas frias a partir de agora só se for aí na tua zona...
> 
> Além do mais, as entradas frias na primavera são potenciadoras de choques de massas, que levam muitas vezes a trovoadas em abundância  e períodos de instabilidade prolongada.
> 
> Primavera que seja Primavera ainda vai ter estes eventos, pelo menos  a Norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela.


Obviamente que pode haver entradas frias mas os melhores meses já passaram Janeiro e Fevereiro.


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Mar 2016 às 22:00)

james disse:


> Não há entradas frias a partir de agora só se for aí na tua zona...
> 
> Além do mais, as entradas frias na primavera são potenciadoras de choques de massas, que levam muitas vezes a trovoadas em abundância  e períodos de instabilidade prolongada.
> 
> Primavera que seja Primavera ainda vai ter estes eventos, pelo menos  a Norte do Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela.



Boas. Concordo plenamente. A última década 2000-2010 foi rica nesse tipo de eventos. Entradas frias em Abril e Maio no norte e centro é perfeitamente natural e normal ou era.  São as entradas frias e as cutt-offs. Espero que este ano apareçam. Estou a rezar para que não tenhamos outro Maio quente.


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 22:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Obviamente que pode haver entradas frias mas os melhores meses já passaram Janeiro e Fevereiro.



Olha que às vezes ainda pode aparecer alguma jeitosa. Mas também há anos mais propícios , este não me parece muito. 
E, claro, se estivermos a falar de cotas baixas, a melhor época já passou, claro. 

Mas eu também estava a falar de entradas frias na primavera, porque são boas para arrastar para cima de nós períodos de instabilidade, trazendo com isso bons mm de chuva também.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mar 2016 às 22:08)

james disse:


> Olha que às vezes ainda pode aparecer alguma jeitosa. Mas também há anos mais propícios , este não me parece muito.
> E, claro, se estivermos a falar de cotas baixas, a melhor época já passou, claro.
> 
> Mas eu também estava a falar de entradas frias na primavera, porque são boas para arrastar para cima de nós períodos de instabilidade, trazendo com isso bons mm de chuva também.


Claro que pode nevar até em Maio, quantas vezes não vimos já isso? Mas fica restrito praticamente só á serra da Estrela e a mais 4 ou 5 serras.
Era bom que houvesse milagres de nevar neste período da primavera a cotas médias/ baixas mas é muito dificil.


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 22:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Claro que pode nevar até em Maio, quantas vezes não vimos já isso? Mas fica restrito praticamente só á serra da Estrela e a mais 4 ou 5 serras.
> Era bom que houvesse milagres de nevar neste período da primavera a cotas médias/ baixas mas é muito dificil.



Sim, claro, nevar a cotas médias na primavera só ocorre excepcionalmente.  Mas eu não estava só a falar de neve mas de uma entrada fria normal com chuva e algum frio. Isso ainda voltará a acontecer , com certeza, é bom  para quem gosta do frio ( como eu) , voltar a sentir o vento frio de NO a bater em cheio.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mar 2016 às 22:17)

james disse:


> Sim, claro, nevar a cotas médias na primavera só ocorre excepcionalmente.  Mas eu não estava só a falar de neve mas de uma entrada fria normal com chuva e algum frio. Isso ainda voltará a acontecer , com certeza, é bom  para quem gosta do frio ( como eu) , voltar a sentir o vento frio de NO a bater em cheio.


Que venha ela! é disso que gostamos


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2016 às 22:17)

Pedir entradas frias com frentes de NW é continuar a pedir tempo de seca a Sul... venha o calor e tempo propicio a trovoadas. Felizmente que está mais inclinado para vir o calor.


----------



## james (10 Mar 2016 às 22:29)

miguel disse:


> Pedir entradas frias com frentes de NW é continuar a pedir tempo de seca a Sul... venha o calor e tempo propicio a trovoadas. Felizmente que está mais inclinado para vir o calor.




Calor e tempo propício para trovoadas  também nem sempre combina...


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 01:09)

james disse:


> Calor e tempo propício para trovoadas  também nem sempre combina...




Sou eu que estou a ver mal,mas não vejo calor nenhum de jeito a vir ai? Previsões de maximas de 20 graus em apenas 2,3 dias no litoral minimas abaixo do 11 graus e depois com a tendencia para baixar a medio prazo e com um atlântico instavel ao lado? A dorsal ainda pode trazer alguma supresa, mas sinceramente do que vejo, nao vejo calor nenhum significativo.


----------



## james (11 Mar 2016 às 01:18)

Topê disse:


> Sou eu que estou a ver mal,mas não vejo calor nenhum de jeito a vir ai? Previsões de maximas de 20 graus em apenas 2,3 dias no litoral minimas abaixo do 11 graus e depois com a tendencia para baixar a medio prazo e com um atlântico instavel ao lado? A dorsal ainda pode trazer alguma supresa, mas sinceramente do que vejo, nao vejo calor nenhum significativo.




É o que  eu já cheguei a afirmar, mas parece que muita gente ainda não está a ligar muito. 
Desde Fevereiro que há uma discrepância entre a previsão a longo prazo e a previsão mensal. Marco parece que vai estar mais ou menos dentro da temperatura média normal, embora a tendência, para já, seja também de precipitação bastante abaixo da média.


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 01:21)

miguel disse:


> Pedir entradas frias com frentes de NW é continuar a pedir tempo de seca a Sul... venha o calor e tempo propicio a trovoadas. Felizmente que está mais inclinado para vir o calor.



Ainda temos o mês de Abril pela frente a Primavera é um mix de tudo um pouco frio,calor,cut-offs que podem favorecer o sul, depressoes atlanticas, isto é a nossa Primavera, ainda nao estamos em Maio muita coisa ainda pode acontecer. Trovoadas isso é bom nas mesetas espanholas, cá nem por isso.O sul beneficia com depressoes atlanticas, setubal,montemor,evora, litoral alentejano devem a sua pluviosidade a superficies frontais, o extremo sudeste é que nao, mas o sudeste nao representa todo o sul do pais.


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 01:25)

james disse:


> É o que  eu já cheguei a afirmar, mas parece que muita gente ainda não está a ligar muito.
> Desde Fevereiro que há uma discrepância entre a previsão a longo prazo e a previsão mensal. Marco parece que vai estar mais ou menos dentro da temperatura média normal, embora a tendência, para já, seja também de precipitação bastante abaixo da média.



Esta tudo com saudades do calor.A maioria das pessoas gostam mais do calor do que de frio. Ja oiço  pessoas a queixarem se do frio e a perguntarem-me quando acaba.


----------



## james (11 Mar 2016 às 02:51)

Topê disse:


> Esta tudo com saudades do calor.A maioria das pessoas gostam mais do calor do que de frio. Ja oiço  pessoas a queixarem se do frio e a perguntarem-me quando acaba.




Por mim, dispenso bem o calor.  Era bom que viesse uma anomalia negativa da temperatura para os próximos meses.


----------



## dahon (11 Mar 2016 às 08:30)

Atenção que este tópico é o de seguimento livre, quando se fala em calor e trovoadas são meros desejos ou especulações em pouco ou nada baseados no modelos de previsão. Foi para isso mesmo que este tópico foi criado.


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 09:58)

james disse:


> Por mim, dispenso bem o calor.  Era bom que viesse uma anomalia negativa da temperatura para os próximos meses.



sim esse também é o meu desejo, gosto de Verões e Primaveras amenas, e quanto mais frescas melhor, sei que sou a excepção á regra, a maioria dos portugueses desejam exactamente o contrário.


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 10:03)

O ECM volta a colocar um cenário instável a médio e longo prazo.


----------



## james (11 Mar 2016 às 10:13)

Continua - se a vislumbrar pouca precipitação no horizonte, mas por outro lado, parece que um fortalecimento do anticiclone ( que chegou a ser esboçado) ,  está a desvanecer - se.  Há realmente alguma possível instabilidade a partir do final da próxima semana.


----------



## james (11 Mar 2016 às 10:20)

Topê disse:


> sim esse também é o meu desejo, gosto de Verões e Primaveras amenas, e quanto mais frescas melhor, sei que sou a excepção á regra, a maioria dos portugueses desejam exactamente o contrário.



A maior parte das pessoas querem uma vida pacata, a trabalhar das 9 às 5 e ver a novela à noite.  Não perdem tempo a observar a natureza, o clima,  etc. 
Querem que o tempo esteja também sempre pacato, para andar à vontade nas suas vidinhas. 

Eu, pelo contrário, e acho que os Meteoloucos em geral, gosto é de todo o género de tempestades.  Gosto de conduzir com temporal, gosto de me meter no meio de nevões ( sentir a neve a cair) ,  de umas belas trovoadas, etc.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2016 às 10:37)

A grande parte das pessoas gosta é do verão e do calor... eu é precisamente o contrário é a estação que gosto menos, mas pronto cada um tem os seus gostos.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2016 às 10:49)

exacto, o pessoal que gosta de meteorologia como nós, os "Meteoloucos" gostamos é de trovoadas, chuva, neve, vento, ect, o resto quer é sol e céu limpo todos os dias do ano, no Verão há pessoas que me chegam a irritar, por exemplo como sabem no Verão isto se for preciso está 1 mês inteiro sem chover, ou mais, quando vem 1 dia de chuva no Verão vejo logo pessoas a reclamar a dizer que isto não é altura de chuva e ect, mas porra está tanto tempo de temperaturas de 35ºC a 40ºC (e algumas vezes acima dos 40ºC) e 1 dia de chuva vão lhes fazer mal? isso irrita me bastante


entretanto olhando para o GFS, para a semana mete qualquer coisa a meio da semana no Norte e depois só para o próximo fim de semana é que da umas trovoadas para o país inteiro, mas até lá ainda falta muito portanto certamente que vai mudando, entretanto também vai dando temperaturas nos 20ºC ou pouco mais em algumas zonas no fim de semana e até mesmo 25ºC lá para o meio da semana, mas não vale a pena comentar muito estas temperaturas, sabemos que cada dia que passa o Inverno vai se aproximando do fim e que estas temperaturas começam a ser normais para a época


----------



## Thomar (11 Mar 2016 às 10:52)

Entrando na conversa de fininho... 
Eu gosto de todas as estações do ano, cada uma tem coisas que adoro:
- a primavera que permite observar umas belas trovoadas  (além de se poder passear desde o campo até à montanha com tudo verde e cheio de bicharada  apreciar a paisagem; 
- o verão tem os extremos de calor (além disso, temos praia, menos roupa, esplanadas, etc...);
- o outono que também tem umas belas chuvas (tons das árvores amarelo, laranja, vermelho,castanho) ;
- e o inverno, claro, com o frio  e neve (temperaturas negativas, geada, gelo, neve, granizo, e se possível lareira).


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 11:49)

james disse:


> A maior parte das pessoas querem uma vida pacata, a trabalhar das 9 às 5 e ver a novela à noite.  Não perdem tempo a observar a natureza, o clima,  etc.
> Querem que o tempo esteja também sempre pacato, para andar à vontade nas suas vidinhas.
> 
> Eu, pelo contrário, e acho que os Meteoloucos em geral, gosto é de todo o género de tempestades.  Gosto de conduzir com temporal, gosto de me meter no meio de nevões ( sentir a neve a cair) ,  de umas belas trovoadas, etc.




Da mesma forma que há meteoloucos como eu que gostam de tempo frio, chuvoso e instável existe também á meteoloucos que gostam de calor, de ondas de calor, repara que o paradigma dominante é o aquecimento global convém que a realidade empírica sustente essas teses. Para muitos quanto mais seco e quente melhor. Gostos não se discutem.


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 11:52)

david 6 disse:


> exacto, o pessoal que gosta de meteorologia como nós, os "Meteoloucos" gostamos é de trovoadas, chuva, neve, vento, ect, o resto quer é sol e céu limpo todos os dias do ano, no Verão há pessoas que me chegam a irritar, por exemplo como sabem no Verão isto se for preciso está 1 mês inteiro sem chover, ou mais, quando vem 1 dia de chuva no Verão vejo logo pessoas a reclamar a dizer que isto não é altura de chuva e ect, mas porra está tanto tempo de temperaturas de 35ºC a 40ºC (e algumas vezes acima dos 40ºC) e 1 dia de chuva vão lhes fazer mal? isso irrita me bastante
> 
> 
> entretanto olhando para o GFS, para a semana mete qualquer coisa a meio da semana no Norte e depois só para o próximo fim de semana é que da umas trovoadas para o país inteiro, mas até lá ainda falta muito portanto certamente que vai mudando, entretanto também vai dando temperaturas nos 20ºC ou pouco mais em algumas zonas no fim de semana e até mesmo 25ºC lá para o meio da semana, mas não vale a pena comentar muito estas temperaturas, sabemos que cada dia que passa o Inverno vai se aproximando do fim e que estas temperaturas começam a ser normais para a época




Talvez seja de mim, mas não consigo ver onde as temperaturas poderão chegar aos 25º graus no territorio nacional continental. Nem no extremo Algarvio, muito menos no interior onde o padrão ainda está fresco e o interior ainda não aquece mais que o Litoral. Mas posso estar a ver mal.


----------



## meteo (11 Mar 2016 às 12:11)

miguel disse:


> Pedir entradas frias com frentes de NW é continuar a pedir tempo de seca a Sul... venha o calor e tempo propicio a trovoadas. Felizmente que está mais inclinado para vir o calor.


Nem vale a pena esperarmos por trovoadas, porque nem todas as Primavera as temos, trovoadas de jeito.
A Primavera pode ter de tudo, exceto neve a cotas baixas, podemos esperar tudo. Principalmente Março e ABril são meses imprevisiveis.


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 12:19)

meteo disse:


> Nem vale a pena esperarmos por trovoadas, porque nem todas as Primavera as temos, trovoadas de jeito.
> A Primavera pode ter de tudo, exceto neve a cotas baixas, podemos esperar tudo. Principalmente Março e ABril são meses imprevisiveis.



O nosso pais é um pais onde o fenómeno das precipitação convectiva é menos frequente, o nosso regime de precipitação é determinado pelas superfícies frontais marítimas, no Interior já é um pouco diferente, mas não tem comparação com a Europa continental ou mesmo com as mesetas espanholas. Verificamos que nos países atlânticos independente da latitude a precipitação diminui drasticamente em meses como Maio e Junho, até em Março, enquanto na Europa continental aumentam nesse período primaveril.
Portanto espero cut-offs que fiquem estacionárias por cá, espero superfícies frontais e quiçá uma entrada marítima fria de Noroeste e não tanto fenómenos convectivos e trovoadas.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (11 Mar 2016 às 12:27)

Olá bom dia. Sou uma novata ainda nestes assuntos e tenho vindo a estudar por conta própria, tentando organizar tudo dentro da minha cabeça, mas ha sempre dados que ficam confusos
Adoro trovoadas e gostaria de saber mais sobre elas.
Condições para a sua formação  (portugal )?
Quando há a passagem de frentes frias nem sempre há a ocorrência de trovoadas porquê?
Tudo o que me poderem explicar será bem vindo. Obrigada ☺


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2016 às 12:40)

Topê disse:


> Talvez seja de mim, mas não consigo ver onde as temperaturas poderão chegar aos 25º graus no territorio nacional continental. Nem no extremo Algarvio, muito menos no interior onde o padrão ainda está fresco e o interior ainda não aquece mais que o Litoral. Mas posso estar a ver mal.



por exemplo olhei para o meteograma da minha zona (Coruche) e lá para a quinta mete 24ºC e tal e sexta quase 26ºC, mas ainda falta bastantes dias portanto pode mudar até lá, se acabar por acontecer é normal


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 12:47)

david 6 disse:


> por exemplo olhei para o meteograma da minha zona (Coruche) e lá para a quinta mete 24ºC e tal e sexta quase 26ºC, mas ainda falta bastantes dias portanto pode mudar até lá, se acabar por acontecer é normal



Sim confesso que não verifiquei a zona do Vale do Tejo, Ribatejo, zona de Tomar, zonas normalmente quentes e talvez neste mini-evento será a zona com mais potencial, analisei o Alentejo e Algarve. Para quinta-feira o IPAM prevê 22º graus de máxima para Coruche, esta previsão está longe da barreira dos 25º graus, pode ainda aquecer um pouco mais. Mas o calor será muito envergonhado.


----------



## james (11 Mar 2016 às 12:52)

No nosso país,  penso que as únicas zonas que beneficiam verdadeiramente daquela atividade convectiva sazonal, muitas vezes com formação de supercelulas, são o Planalto Mirandês no NE transmontano e a região de Moura - Barrancos no Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## james (11 Mar 2016 às 12:56)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Olá bom dia. Sou uma novata ainda nestes assuntos e tenho vindo a estudar por conta própria, tentando organizar tudo dentro da minha cabeça, mas ha sempre dados que ficam confusos
> Adoro trovoadas e gostaria de saber mais sobre elas.
> Condições para a sua formação  (portugal )?
> Quando há a passagem de frentes frias nem sempre há a ocorrência de trovoadas porquê?
> Tudo o que me poderem explicar será bem vindo. Obrigada ☺



Olá, bem vinda ao fórum.
O nosso país, infelizmente, não é dos mais beneficiados com esse belo fenómeno.
A ideia que eu tenho é que para haver ocorrência de trovoadas, tem que haver um choque de massas, nomeadamente também aquando da passagem de frentes frias, o que nem sempre acontece. 

Mas há aqui no fórum pessoas com formação na área, que te poderão esclarecer melhor.


----------



## meteo (11 Mar 2016 às 14:22)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Olá bom dia. Sou uma novata ainda nestes assuntos e tenho vindo a estudar por conta própria, tentando organizar tudo dentro da minha cabeça, mas ha sempre dados que ficam confusos
> Adoro trovoadas e gostaria de saber mais sobre elas.
> Condições para a sua formação  (portugal )?
> Quando há a passagem de frentes frias nem sempre há a ocorrência de trovoadas porquê?
> Tudo o que me poderem explicar será bem vindo. Obrigada ☺



As melhores condições é teres ar húmido na atmosfera, e mecanismos que permitam a ascenção de ar. Quanto maior a diferença de temperaturas do ar à superfície vs altitude, melhor, porque vai permitir a subida de ar mais quente, razão pela qual tens em algumas condições trovoadas no interior de Portugal à tarde/início da noite com maior aquecimento da superfície.  Nessas condições quanto maior o vento à superfície, pior, porque leva à mistura de ar quente e frio, diminuindo o gradiente de temperaturas necessário à ascenção de ar. Esta é a razão porque no Verão tens muito poucos dias de trovoada no litoral, com o vento, principalmente de Norte/Noroeste, a destruir qualquer despoletar de condições para a trovoada.
Outra forma é essa ascenção ser por efeito orográfico, com subida de ar devido à presença de montanhas.


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 14:35)

james disse:


> No nosso país,  penso que as únicas zonas que beneficiam verdadeiramente daquela atividade convectiva sazonal, muitas vezes com formação de supercelulas, são o Planalto Mirandês no NE transmontano e a região de Moura - Barrancos no Baixo Alentejo.




Acrescentaria Castelo Branco e Beira Baixa em geral, aliás para mim a região com mais potencial para fenómenos convectivos em Portugal, devido a estar junto á encosta sul de um grande sistema montanhoso da Estrela, aliás é bem visível nas médias de valores de precipitação, Castelo Branco atinge uma média em Maio de 65 mm, um valor muito interessante, dado que a tendência em Portugal é que em Maio haja uma diminuição do valor de precipitação enquanto que nesta região assistimos ao inverso ao aumento dos valores no chamado mês das trovoadas "Maio", um valor já de acordo com a meseta espanhola, a cidades como  Plascencia que têm um acréscimo de valores também no mês de Maio.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2016 às 15:18)

Este é um gráfico de descargas eléctricas entre 2003 e 2009, penso que já tinha sido colocado aqui no fórum:


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2016 às 17:36)

nos EUA é o corredor dos tornados, cá temos no máximo corredor de trovoadas  que se formam por vezes no Interior Norte e Centro e outras vezes no Interior Sul até às serras Algarvias, basicamente no Interior de Portugal, claro que estou a falar daquelas de Primavera/Verão que se formam em terra com o aquecimento


----------



## dahon (11 Mar 2016 às 17:53)

As duas últimas primaveras foram muito boas em Coimbra. Esse mapa confirma a percepção que tinha.


----------



## Topê (11 Mar 2016 às 19:36)

O ECM continua retirar calor e a aumentar a instabilidade e o tempo fresco.


----------



## The Weatherman (12 Mar 2016 às 10:31)

Condições propícias à formação de ciclogeneses explosivas no Atlântico norte durante a próxima semana. Resta saber se poderão chegar cá.


----------



## jonas (12 Mar 2016 às 11:25)

The Weatherman disse:


> Condições propícias à formação de ciclogeneses explosivas no Atlântico norte durante a próxima semana. Resta saber se poderão chegar cá.


Espero bem que cheguem


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2016 às 11:27)

Numa semana inteira apenas 1 dia de instabilidade (Terça feira), enfim e o clima que temos... a partir de dia 20 ai sim começo a gostar da tendência...


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2016 às 11:37)

O ensemble GFS 0z  está bom, prevê a possibilidade de boas depressões e frentes a partir do dia 22/03, mas ainda falta bastante tempo 












PS: Alguém sabe o que se passa com o StormRic? Um membro tão activo aqui no Meteopt e já há bastante tempo que não é visto nem coloca nenhuma mensagem, estranho esta ausência tão prolongada. Espero que esteja tudo bem e regresse rápido ao Fórum


----------



## jonas (12 Mar 2016 às 12:25)

Por acaso tb ja tinha reparado que ja nao aparece a bastante tempo


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mar 2016 às 12:42)

Snifa disse:


> PS: Alguém sabe o que se passa com o StormRic? Um membro tão activo aqui no Meteopt e já há bastante tempo que não é visto nem coloca nenhuma mensagem, estranho esta ausência tão prolongada. Espero que esteja tudo bem e regresse rápido ao Fórum



Realmente é muito estranho,  tenho procurado nas páginas pessoais dele e não se vê movimento.. 
Espero que volte o mais rápido possível!


----------



## Topê (12 Mar 2016 às 14:27)

A atmosfera está ainda muito instável, a tese já aqui avançada nomeadamente por o James que através de uma analise empirica, verifica que as estações podem andar atrasadas, na minha opinião faz todo o sentido .O AA está com dificuldades em se impor, o que faz com que não hajam bloqueios AA, dorsais, nem geopotenciais elevados, permitindo assim no meu entendimento as condições necessárias para termos instabilidade e temperaturas frescas.
Este período mais ameno e seco,ficará bem abaixo do que se verifica em outros Marços, as temperaturas insistem em não subir por ali além, Penisula de Setubal e as maximas neste momento nem chegam aos 20º graus é de facto demonstrativo de que o calor não veio de repente nem ficará para durar, neste momento não temos segundo o ipma, nenhuma estação acima dos 20º graus, o interior está bem fresco, ainda abaixo dos 12º graus nas Beira Alta e Tras-os-montes no interior centro-sul e sul não chega 17º, no litoral não passa dos 20º, lá para a frente os modelos recuaram(desta vez não na chuva e no frio mas no calor) e para a próxima semana retiraram o calor que viria ai.
Os calções de banho, as esplanadas, e o vestuário de primavera terão ainda de ficar em reserva.


----------



## Garcia (13 Mar 2016 às 01:17)

Snifa disse:


> PS: Alguém sabe o que se passa com o StormRic? Um membro tão activo aqui no Meteopt e já há bastante tempo que não é visto nem coloca nenhuma mensagem, estranho esta ausência tão prolongada. Espero que esteja tudo bem e regresse rápido ao Fórum





Joaopaulo disse:


> Realmente é muito estranho,  tenho procurado nas páginas pessoais dele e não se vê movimento..
> Espero que volte o mais rápido possível!



Tá claro que também eu já estranhei a sua ausência.. não é normal, para um membro tão participativo como ele.. 
confesso mesmo que estou um pouco preocupado por algo que possa ter acontecido.. espero que esteja tudo bem, e que volte o quanto antes.. 
por acaso ninguém o conhece pessoalmente ou tenha algum contacto só para que possa saber se está tudo ok?


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Mar 2016 às 01:33)

Garcia disse:


> Tá claro que também eu já estranhei a sua ausência.. não é normal, para um membro tão participativo como ele..
> confesso mesmo que estou um pouco preocupado por algo que possa ter acontecido.. espero que esteja tudo bem, e que volte o quanto antes..
> por acaso ninguém o conhece pessoalmente ou tenha algum contacto só para que possa saber se está tudo ok?



Eu também acho esta ausência muito prolongada no mínimo estranha, e mais ainda quando ele não esteve presente nos últimos eventos de tempo frio e de neve no país. Algo se deve ter passado, só espero que não tenha sido nada de grave

Eu tenho um e-mail dele, não sei se servirá de muito. Porque se ele não vem aqui ao fórum, também não deve ir ao mail. Mas se alguém quiser posso enviar por mensagem particular...


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Mar 2016 às 04:54)

Por acaso é muito estranho. De um dia para o outro desapareceu sem deixar rasto. Já vai há quase dois meses. Pode sempre ter ficado sem computador ou internet. Esperemos que seja algo assim sem grande importância, e não outra coisa mais grave. É um membro importante para este fórum.


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2016 às 10:15)

Eu penso que um membro tão activo não deixa assim o Forum "sem mais nem menos" e num período tão longo, pode simplesmente estar a fazer uma pausa aqui do Meteopt e não ser nada demais.

O último acesso (com login) do StormRic e clicando no nome dele foi no dia  23 Jan 2016 às 05:12, portanto ( tendo em conta a sua actividade diária ) foi  já há  bastante tempo.. 

Todos os membros são importantes, mas ( naturalmente ) notamos mais a falta daqueles que são mais activos e contribuem para o site, como é o caso.

Se calhar estamos para aqui a "especular" e não se passa nada demais, simplesmente decidiu fazer uma pausa ( o que é perfeitamente justo ), ou por qualquer motivo não lhe ser possível vir à net ou aqui ao site.


----------



## james (13 Mar 2016 às 11:03)

Faz muita falta realmente ao fórum as preciosas recolhas de dados e a   vivacidade que o StormRic trazia ao fórum. Quase 2 meses sem dar sinais é muito tempo.
Nos últimos posts, não vi sinais que o StormRic estivesse incomodado com alguma coisa, o que torna mais estranho ainda  a situação.
Espero que tenha surgido algum desafio profissional novo ou algo do género, e que ele não possa trazer ao fórum todo o trabalho que nos tinha habituado. E não queira fazer apenas participações ocasionais. E que obviamente, faz imensa falta.
Sinceramente, espero que esteja tudo bem com ele.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mar 2016 às 11:26)

é realmente muito estranho esta ausência do StormRic. Já quase á 2 meses que não comenta nada, para alguém que todos os dias participava no forum.
Era bom que alguém o conhecesse pessoalmente para sabermos se está tudo bem...


----------



## Garcia (13 Mar 2016 às 12:34)

Pergunto. Ninguém do staff ou administrador tem um e-mail do registo dele no fórum, que possa mandar um simples mail a perguntar se está tudo ok?
Se ninguém puder / quiser enviar, podem-me facultar por PM que eu envio. (Embora penso que o correto fosse alguém a quem o próprio tenha facultado).


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2016 às 14:07)

Boas,

No dia 26 de fevereiro enviei lhe uma mensagem para o facebook pessoal, não obtive qualquer resposta até hoje, contudo ele tem postado  com regularidade fotos da serra, espectaculares claro, como grande  fotografo que é.
Sobre o aparente desligar do forum, a participação dele por cá era fora do normal, falo da constante construção/actualização de resumos/tabelas dos acumulados do país incluindo ilhas, aquilo devia dar uma trabalheira incrível, não consigo imaginar o quanto.
Isto para dizer que, talvez, ele andasse a levar o acompanhamento demasiado a sério, não vejo mais ninguém no forum a dar-se ao trabalho que ele dava, e concordo com o Snifa quando fala da importância do membro StormRic, embora sejamos  todos importantes, claro, mas está à vista de todos a dedicação e as horas de sono que dispensava em prol desta comunidade.

Não me peçam a pagina pessoal dele, embora estranhe tudo isto, temos que respeitar esta possível decisão dele.


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2016 às 14:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> No dia 26 de fevereiro enviei lhe uma mensagem para o facebook pessoal, não obtive qualquer resposta até hoje, contudo ele tem postado  com regularidade fotos da serra, espectaculares claro, como grande  fotografo que é.
> Sobre o aparente desligar do forum, a participação dele por cá era fora do normal, falo da constante construção/actualização de resumos/tabelas dos acumulados do país incluindo ilhas, aquilo devia dar uma trabalheira incrível, não consigo imaginar o quanto.
> ...



Também já tinha pensado nisso, o StormRic dedicava muitas horas aqui ao Forum com resumos, tabelas, seguimentos,  etc etc.......claro que isso dá muito trabalho que certamente era  feito com gosto, mas mesmo assim são muitas horas dispendidas em prol do Fórum.

Se tem postado com regularidade no Facebook pessoal , então estará tudo bem, como disse na mensagem anterior provavelmente estará a fazer uma pausa prolongada aqui do Meteopt.com, por vezes temos que nos afastar de algo de uma forma mais prolongada para poder regressar com mais "vontade".


----------



## Garcia (13 Mar 2016 às 15:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> No dia 26 de fevereiro enviei lhe uma mensagem para o facebook pessoal, não obtive qualquer resposta até hoje, contudo ele tem postado  com regularidade fotos da serra, espectaculares claro, como grande  fotografo que é.
> Sobre o aparente desligar do forum, a participação dele por cá era fora do normal, falo da constante construção/actualização de resumos/tabelas dos acumulados do país incluindo ilhas, aquilo devia dar uma trabalheira incrível, não consigo imaginar o quanto.
> ...



ora ai está... alguém que tivesse mais algum "contacto" dele sem ser aqui no fórum..  tem publicações no perfil dele no FB? óptimo.. é sinal que deve estar tudo bem.. nada mais importa.. tal como os raciocínios que fizeram, se ele fez uma pausa prolongada aqui no fórum, fez bem, pois realmente devia despender bastante tempo com todos os seguimentos que fazia..

fico assim um pouco mais tranquilizado, e espero que qualquer que tenha sido as suas ideias, que corra como o tenha planeado.. 
Abraço StormRic ...


----------



## james (13 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

O mais importante é que esteja tudo bem com o  StormRic ! 

E que, logo que o deseje, que regresse, nem que  seja para cumprimentar o pessoal!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Mar 2016 às 22:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> No dia 26 de fevereiro enviei lhe uma mensagem para o facebook pessoal, não obtive qualquer resposta até hoje, contudo ele tem postado  com regularidade fotos da serra, espectaculares claro, como grande  fotografo que é.
> Sobre o aparente desligar do forum, a participação dele por cá era fora do normal, falo da constante construção/actualização de resumos/tabelas dos acumulados do país incluindo ilhas, aquilo devia dar uma trabalheira incrível, não consigo imaginar o quanto.
> ...



Obrigado Jonas pela informação. Se realmente há movimento no Facebook dele são óptimas notícias. Como disse o membro Garcia o mais importante era mesmo saber se estava tudo bem com ele. Óbvio que era excelente termos de volta o StormRic, mas como é óbvio, tem todo o direito de se ausentar se vir que é vantajoso para a sua vida pessoal. Afinal isto é apenas um hobbie. 

Abraço.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2016 às 11:48)

O GFS está um espectáculo para  o fim-de-semana... para sábado coloca para aqui mais de 67mm, com trovoadas e tudo, mas estou achar " muita fruta", era mesmo bom.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mar 2016 às 12:05)

Isto é que era, porém falta muito tempo:


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2016 às 13:10)

Olá,
Já há cerca de um mês que tinha estranhado a ausência repentina do stormric e comecei a tentar entrar em contacto não lhe tivesse acontecido alguma coisa de mal. Após algum trabalho acabei por conseguir falar mesmo com ele. Ele por si está bem, houve um evento familiar/pessoal que de alguma forma o afectou e obviamente não me cabe a mim aqui explicar o quê. Presumo que esteja numa fase de pensar noutras coisas mais importantes que um fórum e há que respeitar isso.  Espero que um dia regresse.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

Obrigado pela informação Vince.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

Vince disse:


> Olá,
> Já há cerca de um mês que tinha estranhado a ausência repentina do stormric e comecei a tentar entrar em contacto não lhe tivesse acontecido alguma coisa de mal. Após algum trabalho acabei por conseguir falar mesmo com ele. Ele por si está bem, houve um evento familiar/pessoal que de alguma forma o afectou e obviamente não me cabe a mim aqui explicar o quê. Presumo que esteja numa fase de pensar noutras coisas mais importantes que um fórum e há que respeitar isso.  Espero que um dia regresse.


Muito obrigado pela informação. 
Ele voltará com certeza.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2016 às 19:37)

Agora é a vez do Algarve  A ver se temos uns bons mm's preciosos ou se passa tudo ao lado...Nada é garantido ainda!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Mar 2016 às 19:40)

Vince disse:


> Olá,
> Já há cerca de um mês que tinha estranhado a ausência repentina do stormric e comecei a tentar entrar em contacto não lhe tivesse acontecido alguma coisa de mal. Após algum trabalho acabei por conseguir falar mesmo com ele. Ele por si está bem, houve um evento familiar/pessoal que de alguma forma o afectou e obviamente não me cabe a mim aqui explicar o quê. Presumo que esteja numa fase de pensar noutras coisas mais importantes que um fórum e há que respeitar isso.  Espero que um dia regresse.


Obrigado Vince! 
Ricardo, aguardamos o teu regresso!


----------



## jonas (15 Mar 2016 às 19:50)

Vince disse:


> Olá,
> Já há cerca de um mês que tinha estranhado a ausência repentina do stormric e comecei a tentar entrar em contacto não lhe tivesse acontecido alguma coisa de mal. Após algum trabalho acabei por conseguir falar mesmo com ele. Ele por si está bem, houve um evento familiar/pessoal que de alguma forma o afectou e obviamente não me cabe a mim aqui explicar o quê. Presumo que esteja numa fase de pensar noutras coisas mais importantes que um fórum e há que respeitar isso.  Espero que um dia regresse.


Obrigado vince !


----------



## jonas (17 Mar 2016 às 14:20)

La para dia 26  o gfs prevê uma entrada de noroeste com muito vento e muita chuva ...
Pena ainda faltar muito tempo!


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2016 às 14:48)

parece que vamos ter um fim de semana de festa


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 15:20)

david 6 disse:


> parece que vamos ter um fim de semana de festa


Já não era sem tempo! 
Vamos lá ver se não somos desiludidos...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (17 Mar 2016 às 16:45)

Este fim-de-semana deve ser o início de tempos instáveis como não temos há algum tempo! Finalmente!! 
Só não queria que chovesse no fim-de-semana de Páscoa... Páscoa sem borrego no campo não é Páscoa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 16:49)

Boa tarde a todos. Parece que já há mouro na costa... no radar já se vê chegar qualquer coisa...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 17:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Parece que já há mouro na costa... no radar já se vê chegar qualquer coisa...


Só amanhã é que chegam esses ecos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 17:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só amanhã é que chegam esses ecos.


Obrigado! Parece que estão mais perto...


----------



## Topê (17 Mar 2016 às 18:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já não era sem tempo!
> Vamos lá ver se não somos desiludidos...



Até viemos de um período instável mais ou menos prolongado e não de um periodo seco. Se isto continuar assim neste padrão lá para o final do mês vamos começar a ver pessoal nos cafés e nos media a queixarem-se que não há primavera este ano


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2016 às 19:45)

bem eu só esperava as trovoadas no fim de semana, para amanhã não esperava, mas a ultima saida do GFS aumentou o cape para a minha zona amanhã também, pode ser que tenha já surpresa amanhã


----------



## james (17 Mar 2016 às 19:53)

Topê disse:


> Até viemos de um período instável mais ou menos prolongado e não de um periodo seco. Se isto continuar assim neste padrão lá para o final do mês vamos começar a ver pessoal nos cafés e nos media a queixarem-se que não há primavera este ano




Em Portugal, ouvem - se os maiores disparates sobre meteorologia.
Não tarda muito, começa a Primavera e lá vão dizer, como ouvi no ano passado, que está a chegar o sol e o calor. Quando começar o verão,  lá vão dizer que vem aí o verão mais quente de sempre. E , durante o verão, se não estiver 30 graus diariamente, lá irão dizer que está um Verão sem calor.
E lá temos nós que gramar com estas tretas.  Alguém imaginou ou fantasiou ou teve algum delírio esquizofrénico que por cá está sempre sol e calor e lá temos que gramar com isso, infelizmente.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 19:14)

trepkos disse:


> Caríssimo colega, como deverá calcular eventos convectivos são extremamente localizados, como tal devia ter se abstido no comentário que fez, porque segundo a sua localização, eu não vivo na sua área de residência.
> 
> Como tal referi o pormenor, *por aqui.*
> 
> Se conseguir observar a minha localização, a mesma é no Alentejo.


Por serem localizados é que não devias dizer isso! O que te garante que amanhã não passe aí uma célula? Nada! 
Tem mais esperança e não escrevas coisas sem teres a certeza...


----------



## trepkos (19 Mar 2016 às 21:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por serem localizados é que não devias dizer isso! O que te garante que amanhã não passe aí uma célula? Nada!
> Tem mais esperança e não escrevas coisas sem teres a certeza...


Amanhã terei todo o gosto em lhe relatar o dia em questões meteorológicas.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 12:41)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Li ai que consideram este Inverno o mais quente desde 1931
> 
> Voces notaram isso?


Foi o terceiro mais quente desde 1931 e o mais quente dos últimos 18 anos. Eu notei e bastante! Houve um ou dois dias em que a temperatura ultrapassou os 20°C! Também houve dias em que a temperatura mínima não descia dos 16°C e consequentemente tinha que tirar o cobertor da cama porque não aguentava com o calor. Não me lembro de um inverno tão quente! Isto tudo aconteceu nos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro. A partir de Fevereiro a situação melhorou bastante.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2016 às 13:09)

Efectivamente notei que o mês de Janeiro foi bastante mais quente que o habitual. Temperaturas mínimas muito altas, de tal maneira que houve noites em que senti calor na cama. Em Fevereiro e agora no mês de Março de facto tem sido mais fresco.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Mar 2016 às 16:51)

E previsões de temperaturas amenas ? e solinho?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Mar 2016 às 10:11)

Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.março.2016
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
*Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas até meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões e passando gradualmente a
regime de aguaceiros a partir do início da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima de 1600 metros, descendo gradualmente
a cota para os 400/600 metros a partir do meio da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas até
65 km/h no litoral e terras altas a partir do final da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas até final da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, no litoral oeste e no
Alto Alentejo a partir do final da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas até
65 km/h no litoral e terras altas a partir do meio da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste, com rajadas até 65 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros
a partir do início da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sul, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) a partir do final da manhã.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2,5 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_*Atualizado a 29 de março de 2016 às 6:7 UTC*_

*Cota de neve completamente irreal , baixará no máximo até aos 800 metros e veremos pois e como sempre faltará precipitação.*


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 10:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Cota de neve completamente irreal , baixará no máximo até aos 800 metros e veremos pois e como sempre faltará precipitação.



Também acho um pouco baixa, já tivemos eventos bem mais favoráveis e a cota não baixava dos 600/800 metros ou mais alta, veremos...


----------



## dopedagain (29 Mar 2016 às 10:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.março.2016
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> *REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
> ...


Aemet está ainda mais baixa..


----------



## james (29 Mar 2016 às 10:35)

Eu também acho a cota um pouco baixa.  No entanto, é necessário dar crédito também aos profissionais do IPMA. Apesar dos erros que o ipma ocasionalmente comete, penso que devem ter os seus dados ( e conhecimentos)  para lançar essa cota, acho que não devem ter sonhado com isso.

Em relação à falta de precipitação, isso é crónico e verifica - se em qualquer evento.

Em relação ao facto de já estarmos quase em Abril( e estar previsto uma cota tão baixa) não me parece nada de extraordinário.  Também não é normal a temperatura ultrapassar os 20 graus em janeiro e foi ultrapassado mais do que uma vez.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Mar 2016 às 10:47)

dopedagain disse:


> Aemet está ainda mais baixa..



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

Validez: miércoles, 30 marzo 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Fenómenos Significativos:*

No se esperan.
*Predicción:*
Cielos nubosos aumentando a cubiertos de oeste a este. No se descartan bancos de niebla y brumas matinales. Precipitaciones generalizadas, más intensas, persistentes y frecuentes y con tormentas ocasionales en la mitad noroeste y que se extenderán por la tarde a toda la Comunidad. Cota de nieve en torno a 1400 metros, bajando hasta 800 al final. Temperaturas en descenso, con mínimas al final del día. Heladas débiles en zonas altas. Vientos flojos variables que girarán a componente norte, aumentando de intensidad en el litoral. No se descartan intervalos con rachas muy fuertes en el litoral occidental.

*Nivel de riesgo
Riesgo

Fenómeno*

Nevadas
Acumulación de nieve : 2 cm
*Ámbito Geográfico* Noroeste, Sur
*Hora de comienzo* miércoles, 30 marzo 2016 a las 18:00 hora oficial
*Hora de finalización* jueves, 31 marzo 2016 a las 00:00 hora oficial
*Probabilidad* 40%-70%
*Comentario* Cota en torno a 500 a 600 metros

A própria AEMET a deixar muito a desejar... pois apresenta cotas diferentes nos avisos das apesentadas nas previsões descritivas e por localidade.

MeteoGalicia, muito mais conservadora... com uma cota a mais que duplicar os 400 metros do IPMA!
Durante a xornada do mércores Galicia queda baixo a influencia dunha zona intermedia con ventos de compoñente norte o que permitirá o achegamento de aire frío e inestable. Deste xeito predominarán os ceos anubrados, con precipitacións que poden ter carácter ocasionalmente tormentoso con sarabia en zonas preto do litoral. A cota de neve descenderá rapidamente a partir do mediodía ata quedar entre 800 e 1000 metros nas derradeiras horas. As temperaturas irán descendendo ao longo da xornada polo que será un día de sensación térmica de frío. Os ventos soprarán de compoñente norte frouxos no interior e moderados no litoral, aumentando a fortes nas zonas de montaña pola noite.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Mar 2016 às 10:53)

Avisos acabados de receber:


**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Vila Real**

Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva persistente e por vezes forte em especial nas terras altas


Válido entre *2016-03-29 10:00:00* e *2016-03-29 11:59:59 (hora UTC)*

Amarelo

*Neve*

Queda de neve acima dos 400 600 metros

Válido entre *2016-03-30 15:00:00* e *2016-03-30 23:59:59 (hora UTC)*


----------



## dopedagain (29 Mar 2016 às 12:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091
> 
> Validez: miércoles, 30 marzo 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
> * Fenómenos Significativos:*
> ...



Nas ultimas 3 nevadas aqui na zona eles acertaram sempre na cota na de final de Fevereiro previam 400 e chegou a nevar até aos 300 aqui no litoral norte.. mais centena menos centena de metros lá estarei na Quinta já com bom tempo  nestas ocasiões preocupa me bastante mais a quantidade de precipitação que as cotas...


----------



## rozzo (29 Mar 2016 às 12:16)

Há um detalhe importante em relação às cotas de neve "optimistas".
De facto parecem um pouco, mas temos que nos lembrar que já estamos na Primavera, e se por um lado se torna mais difícil cotas baixas, o facto da radiação, e consequentemente a convecção serem muito mais relevantes nesta altura do que em pleno Inverno, levam por vezes a cotas mais "surpreendentes" e abaixo do esperado nos modelos globais.
Também acho algo optimista a previsão do IPMA, mas convém não esquecer este detalhe. Ainda assim, nem vejo grande CAPE nos modelos, portanto também aparentemente reforça a ideia de algum exagero na previsão. Não se nota nenhuma bolsa de ar muito frio em altitude... Teria mesmo de ser uma grande ajuda da radiação para tal...
Ainda assim, mesmo o GFS sem grande CAPE chega a modelar cotas na ordem dos 500m na zona de Montalegre 5ª-feira de madrugada, no período mais frio.

Aliás, o principal problema do IPMA nestas previsões é a falta de detalhe. Se dissessem a possibilidade dessas cotas para o extremo Norte, ou algo assim, era aceitável. Parece-me é bastante mais descabido a facilidade com que generalizam esse valor sem descrição detalhada para todo o Norte e Centro. Costumam pecar por essa falta de pormenorização... Mas vamos ver, até podemos todos ser surpreendidos, e ter de dar o braço a torcer...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Mar 2016 às 13:15)

É de facto gritante a falta de rigor das previsões a este nível (cotas de neve) até porque se se deram ao trabalho de dividir o mapa em "regiões" e fazer uma previsão descritiva tendo em conta esse mesmo mapa mais incompreensivel se tornam estas situações que se repetem constantemente, uma vez que salvo raríssimas excepções a cota é quase sempre mais baixa no Gerês que na Gardunha... obviamente!
Isto para não continuar a bater no ceguinho a respeito do mapa de avisos que não é mais que um mapa administrativo caducado que teimam em não alterar, diga-se evoluir.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2016 às 14:14)

Como refere o *rozzo, *a convecção pode fazer baixar a cotas de forma algo inesperada, mas há pouca instabilidade prevista.

A meteorologia é sempre uma caixinha de surpresas e por isso mesmo as situações inesperadas são aquelas que guardamos na memória.
Lembro-me perfeitamente de um episódio, num dia 9 de abril (já aqui tinha relatado este evento), em que no meio dos aguaceiros "normais" tivemos um que nos trouxe neve à cota 300 e acumulação à cota 350. Isto pelas 15h (aprox). Não mais nevou nesse dia. E as previsões nada apontavam para neve a cotas baixas...
Mas convém referir que foi numa entrada de NO - e *amanhã* tende a ser de N\NE, logo mais propícia ao extremo N, faixa entre Peneda-Gerês, Larouco e Montesinho. Nessas zonas é natural que desça a cota mais que noutras zonas mais a sul - por isso é que era necessário "partir" as previsões nestas entradas - as zonas abaixo do Douro terão dificuldades na entrada de ar mais frio, assim como na precipitação. Mesmo o ar frio aos 850 hPa e aos 500 hPa terá dificuldade em entrar no extremo N.
Suponho que o melhor ingrediente esteja guardado para a madrugada de 5ª feira, altura em que a entrada será de NE, portanto mais seca e capaz de por isso fazer baixar as cotas.

O que seria excelente, era que desta vez o IPMA acertasse em cheio. Isso é que era...


----------



## jonas (29 Mar 2016 às 14:52)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> E previsões de temperaturas amenas ? e solinho?


Para a próxima semana, preveem 20 e tal graus, para alguns locais.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2016 às 18:46)

Hoje já ouvi umas pérolas no local de trabalho, como os avisos foram lançados e há notícias com títulos sensacionalistas a dizer que vai nevar em 12 Distritos... : http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/neve-vai-cair-em-12-distritos-5098806.html , o pessoal já diz que vai nevar no País inteiro, inclusivé no Porto ( Cidade )..

Não vale a pena argumentar com esta gente "ignorante em meteorologia" ..o que importa é o que as notícias dizem e siga a festa...

Estejam atentos às notícias ( sobretudo  da TVI ) mais logo para outras ( prováveis ) pérolas meteorológicas..


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2016 às 18:58)

Snifa disse:


> Hoje já ouvi umas pérolas no local de trabalho, como os avisos foram lançados e há notícias sensacionalistas a dizer que vai nevar em 12 Distritos... : http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/neve-vai-cair-em-12-distritos-5098806.html , o pessoal já diz que vai nevar no País inteiro, inclusivé no Porto ( Cidade )..
> 
> Não vale a pena argumentar com esta gente "ignorante em meteorologia" ..o que importa é o que as notícias dizem e siga a festa...
> 
> Estejam atentos às notícias da TVI mais logo para outras pérolas meteorológicas..


Também já vi uns tesourinhos pelo facebook. Eu nem percebo onde é que o ipma vai buscar tanta neve...
Já vi em alguns artigos em que até Faro iria estar em aviso amarelo por causa da neve, talvez por causa da serra de Monchique, mas fui ver os alertas do ipma e não estava lá nada.
Eu não percebo o suficiente de meteorologia, mas penso que as condições não são as mesmas das do dia 27 de fevereiro, mas enfim...a desilusão vai ser grande, ou não...


----------



## dahon (29 Mar 2016 às 19:17)

Pelo que estou a perceber, estas cotas baixas devem-se supostamente às condições mais favoráveis para a  convecção. No que diz respeito à palha dos meios de comunicação social, felizmente o ipma já lançou um comunicado onde esclarece bem a previsão.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2016 às 20:14)

Na saída das 12h (GFS) tanto temos núcleos de ar frio aos 850 e 500 hPa a entrar na metade N de Portugal continental. Melhor que na saída anterior.
Haja alguma esperança que o IPMA acerte nas suas previsões.
Na parte final da tarde parece que teremos um binómio frio\precipitação favorável a cotas mais baixas - para a madrugada seguinte apenas as zonas do extremo N terão precipitação...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Mar 2016 às 23:00)

Esta "ignorância" da comunicação social que depois se espalha para a população, em geral leiga em meteorologia deixando-se levar pelo sensacionalismo, é de matar uma pessoa. O facto do IPMA apresentar os avisos num mapa de distritos ao invés de concelhos ou até mesmo zonas/regiões climáticas também não ajuda. Enfim...

Falando no evento, durante o dia de Quinta-Feira os aguaceiros escassearão ou ainda haverá boa convecção? Estou pelo Porto, qual seria a serra mais próxima (acima dos 800 metros) onde poderia ver neve?


----------



## gomas (29 Mar 2016 às 23:16)

aproxima-se uma entrada fria com precipitação em que pode cair neve em qualquer serra do norte e centro isto mais na madrugada de quinta
agora que vai fazer frio vai mas temporário


----------



## james (29 Mar 2016 às 23:33)

Independentemente de acertar ou não, o IPMA não está a prever uns farrapos de neve entre os 400-600/1000m. Está a prever queda de neve com acumulação entre 1/5 cm. Que  é o critério de emissão para aviso amarelo, que entrará em vigor. 

Também convém recordar que o GFS já à muito tempo que andava a modelar cotas de neve muito baixas para amanhã.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Mar 2016 às 23:44)

gomas disse:


> aproxima-se uma entrada fria com precipitação em que pode cair neve em qualquer serra do norte e centro isto mais na madrugada de quinta
> agora que vai fazer frio vai mas temporário



Em qualquer serra não, só nas que têm altitudes superiores a 600/800 metros..


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

apesar de não estar frio nenhum, já vejo muita gente  bem agasalhada nas ruas, como se fossem para a neve ( só falta trazerem os esquis ) isto porque as notícias falam em queda de neve para todo o País.

Começou a "psicose" do frio e da neve alimentada pela comunicação social.  Ahh e tal " diz que vem muita neve...muita neve " ( ouve-se comentar ) 

Entretanto o IPMA já actualizou a previsão, mantendo a cota de 400/600 m :

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas até meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva no Minho, estendendo-se gradualmente às
restantes regiões a partir do final da manhã, passando a
regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde que poderão ser de
granizo.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima de 1600 metros, *descendo gradualmente
a cota para os 400/600 metros a partir do meio da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando
gradualmente para noroeste a partir do final da manhã e tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h no litoral
e terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas até final da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, no litoral oeste e no
Alto Alentejo a partir do final da tarde, passando a regime de
aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes que poderão ser de neve
acima dos 600/800 metros no final do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se gradualmente moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste a
partir do final da tarde e moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com
rajadas até 80 km/h no litoral oeste e terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito
nublado durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, a partir do meio da tarde,
passando a regime de aguaceiros fracos.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas
até 80 km/h a partir do meio da tarde.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva a partir do final da manhã, passando a regime
de aguaceiros durante a tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se moderado
a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas até 80 km/h
a partir do meio da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2,5 a 3,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 12/15ºC
LISBOA - 10/18ºC
FARO - 10/18ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ricardo Tavares/Cristina Simões.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 30 de março de 2016 às 1:10 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2016 às 09:20)

Se a cota desces-se tanto como o ipma prevê, poderia nevar, ou agua-neve, em cidades como: Viseu, vila real, guarda,Bragança,baião,felgueiras... O que era muito bom, tendo em conta que já estamos quase em abril!


----------



## gomas (30 Mar 2016 às 14:05)

e juntando as flores das arvores poderia ser o nevao do ano


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mar 2016 às 09:23)

Bom dia, em Chaves nevou acima dos 600/650 metros mas só acumulou acima dos 750/800 metros... acumulação não é significativa, vai desaparecer num ápice...
A meu ver o IPMA esteve mal, não pela cota, nevou no limite superior da sua previsão, mas sim pela banalização de avisos sem sentido, a meu ver por caírem meia duzia de flocos não deve haver avisos, pelo menos desta natureza em que pintam um distrito inteiro de amarelo sem razão (mudem os mapas de uma vez por todas por concelho ou sub-zonas climáticas), já faria sentido pintar por exemplo a zona de Barroso (Montalegre e Boticas) e deixar a verde a Régua (vale do Douro).
Seria de bom tom o IPMA moderar os média, desde sempre que defendi que a culpa destas noticias não são dos jornais (querem vender...) mas sim do próprio IPMA que o permite, muitas vezes até partilham estas notícias sensacionalistas no seu Facebook... ou seja corroboram-nas, apenas aparecer? Se é isso é péssimo!
E depois todo este disparate tem custos ao país e custos de reputação... mas sinceramente nunca me pareceu até hoje que estejam muito preocupados com estes últimos.


----------



## james (31 Mar 2016 às 09:29)

A ideia que eu tenho é que o IPMA  tem falta de meios, apesar de ter bons profissionais.  E essa falta de meios não permite previsões meteorológicas mais precisas e localizadas.


----------



## jonas (31 Mar 2016 às 10:46)

Interssante, acho que a anpc esteve bem ao criar isto:
http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Hdoma/Pages/Março.aspx
E uma mais valia para nos.


----------



## Topê (31 Mar 2016 às 14:05)

Bem as convicções de alguns elementos do forum, parece que estão a concretizar-se o AA foi de viagem e parece que não regressa tão cedo, pelos vistos a atmosfera sempre está a cobrar o período extremamente prolongado quente e seco que tivemos o ano passado, a instabilidade irá continuar por cá, e não falta muito para o pais começar a queixar-se da falta de calor e de tempo seco. AA é sempre adiar 
É nestes momentos que os experts do aquecimento global e das secas eternas deveriam vir as TVS e aos Media defenderem as suas teses.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mar 2016 às 15:27)

Ainda bem que o AA foi de viagem depois da seca do ano passado, só espero que regresse lá para Julho, inevitavelmente irá acontecer...
Já não falta muito para os " choradinhos" da falta de calor...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (31 Mar 2016 às 15:41)

Epah, mas onde anda o calor e o tempo primaveril?! Tanta chuva já começa a aborrecer!!! 
Agora a sério, venham é trovoadas!


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2016 às 15:53)

Topê disse:


> É nestes momentos que os experts do aquecimento global e das secas eternas deveriam vir as TVS e aos Media defenderem as suas teses.



Como Portugal é representativo do mundo inteiro a seca no sudeste asiático e em África não interessa. O inverno extremamente quente no Ártico e no Alasca é também irrelevante. A seca castigadora na Austrália, país habituado a elas, é algo inventado dos jornais.

O aquecimento global nunca foi sinónimo de seca eterna. Nem de inexistência de frio. É sinónimo sim de período de secas extensas e irregularidade na precipitação. Há poucos meses havia queixas de falta de frio e neve na Europa. Isso é o quê? Arrefecimento global acentuado?

Há que ter uma opinião mais consistente. Não é ficar alarmado quando não há frio ou troçar do fenómeno quando faz frio..



Topê disse:


> Bem as convicções de alguns elementos do forum, parece que estão a concretizar-se o AA foi de viagem e parece que não regressa tão cedo, pelos vistos a atmosfera sempre está a cobrar o período extremamente prolongado quente e seco que tivemos o ano passado, a instabilidade irá continuar por cá, e não falta muito para o pais começar a queixar-se da falta de calor e de tempo seco. AA é sempre adiar



Isso do cobrar é muito relativo. A circulação meridional persiste. O anticiclone apenas deslocou-se para oeste beneficiando a península Ibérica. A circulação zonal está ausente há bastante tempo (mais de ano e meio). E basta que o anticiclone volte a ficar trancado no triângulo Açores-Madeira-PT continental para haverem novamente queixas de falta de chuva e calor.

Por outras palavras, não há uma mudança global. A mudança que se assiste é apenas posicional. E até agora o RU beneficiou de precipitação recorde devido a essa circulação meridional.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2016 às 16:33)

Orion disse:


> A circulação meridional persiste. O anticiclone apenas deslocou-se para oeste beneficiando a península Ibérica.



Para exemplificar (água precipitável na atmosfera em polegadas):


----------



## dopedagain (31 Mar 2016 às 16:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia, em Chaves nevou acima dos 600/650 metros mas só acumulou acima dos 750/800 metros... acumulação não é significativa, vai desaparecer num ápice...
> A meu ver o IPMA esteve mal, não pela cota, nevou no limite superior da sua previsão, mas sim pela banalização de avisos sem sentido, a meu ver por caírem meia duzia de flocos não deve haver avisos, pelo menos desta natureza em que pintam um distrito inteiro de amarelo sem razão (mudem os mapas de uma vez por todas por concelho ou sub-zonas climáticas), já faria sentido pintar por exemplo a zona de Barroso (Montalegre e Boticas) e deixar a verde a Régua (vale do Douro).
> Seria de bom tom o IPMA moderar os média, desde sempre que defendi que a culpa destas noticias não são dos jornais (querem vender...) mas sim do próprio IPMA que o permite, muitas vezes até partilham estas notícias sensacionalistas no seu Facebook... ou seja corroboram-nas, apenas aparecer? Se é isso é péssimo!
> E depois todo este disparate tem custos ao país e custos de reputação... mas sinceramente nunca me pareceu até hoje que estejam muito preocupados com estes últimos.



Concordo ontem foi neve de "spray" , um disparate tanto alarme! acredito que no fim de semana seja mais a sério. Estes avisos desmedidos podem em vez de ser preventivos ter o efeito completamente contrario.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Abr 2016 às 20:03)

Entretanto chuva de jeito para o Algarve é uma miragem! O GFS insiste em cortar todos os eventos. Basicamente chuva só para os sítios do costume.
Segunda 4 deverá ser o melhor dia para o país em geral excepto Algarve. Depois é esperar esperar mas o tempo começa a ser pouco...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2016 às 21:09)

trovoadas disse:


> Entretanto chuva de jeito para o Algarve é uma miragem! O GFS insiste em cortar todos os eventos. Basicamente chuva só para os sítios do costume.
> Segunda 4 deverá ser o melhor dia para o país em geral excepto Algarve. Depois é esperar esperar mas o tempo começa a ser pouco...



O ECM coloca uns 14 mm para aqui, na 2ª feira, mas acho que é muita fruta. Tendo, em conta, o mês de Março que tivemos provavelmente a seca severa já deve aparecer no sotavento algarvio. A única coisa que é diferente este ano é as temperaturas serem mais baixas do que no ano passado, porque em termos de precipitação, estamos bem pior, com um dos Marços mais secos dos últimos 10 a 15 anos.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Abr 2016 às 21:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM coloca uns 14 mm para aqui, na 2ª feira, mas acho que é muita fruta. Tendo, em conta, o mês de Março que tivemos provavelmente a seca severa já deve aparecer no sotavento algarvio. A única coisa que é diferente este ano é as temperaturas serem mais baixas do que no ano passado, porque em termos de precipitação, estamos bem pior, com um dos Marços mais secos dos últimos 10 a 15 anos.



Concordo contigo! Estive na Páscoa pelo Algarve e a seca faz-se efetivamente sentir. Não é uma invenção das nossas cabeças. Os recentes episódios convectivos foram muito pontuais. À excepção das regiões serranas os terrenos estão muito secos e a erva já começa a espigar e secar.Na serra as ribeiras estão com caudal de Junho/Julho e no Barrocal nem em Setembro se verificam caudais tão baixos. Os 14mm seriam portanto uma esmola mas até isso parece-me demasiado optimista para muitos locais dada a possível deslocação de frente.


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2016 às 01:07)

O tempo tem sido repetitivo...






... e nos próximos dias continuarão a haver plumas tropicais no território português. Só que chuva de jeito nem vê-la.

O este canadiano tem brutais anomalias na temperatura do oceano:






O que é certo é que está em vista mais uma tempestade colossal, o que é nada de novo na zona em questão:











Qual será o impacto na precipitação dos Açores quando finalmente a circulação zonal for reestabelecida? Menos chuva certamente. A anomalia negativa a norte/noroeste está para ficar aparentemente.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 15:14)

É difícil acreditar que há um ano atrás as temperaturas já chegavam aos 30°C...
(01/04/2015)




Enquanto que neste ano...
(01/04/2016)




Queriam frio em Janeiro? Aqui o têm...mas em Abril.


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 15:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> É difícil acreditar que há um ano atrás as temperaturas já chegavam aos 30°C...
> (01/04/2015)
> 
> 
> ...




No ano passado, tivemos uma primavera completamente anómala.  Com a temperatura quase sempre muito acima da média e, na segunda metade da primavera, tempo autenticamente de verão. 

Tivemos cerca de 1 ano com temperaturas acima da média, podíamos ter agora 1 ano também de temperaturas abaixo da média.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2016 às 15:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> É difícil acreditar que há um ano atrás as temperaturas já chegavam aos 30°C...
> (01/04/2015)
> 
> 
> ...


´
é mesmo o ano passado o calor entrou logo em Março.


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 15:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> ´
> é mesmo o ano passado o calor entrou logo em Março.




E em alguns sítios ficou até Outubro. Não sei porque é que tantos se queixam que não vem calor, se no ano passado tiveram tanto, até demais.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 15:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> ´
> é mesmo o ano passado o calor entrou logo em Março.





james disse:


> No ano passado, tivemos uma primavera completamente anómala.  Com a temperatura quase sempre muito acima da média e, na segunda metade da primavera, tempo autenticamente de verão.
> 
> Tivemos cerca de 1 ano com temperaturas acima da média, podíamos ter agora 1 ano também de temperaturas abaixo da média.


Não deixa de ser impressionante a diferença.  Quero ver como vai acabar este mês...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2016 às 15:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> É difícil acreditar que há um ano atrás as temperaturas já chegavam aos 30°C...
> (01/04/2015)
> 
> 
> ...



O ano passado era literalmente o oposto...






Acho que se nos primeiros 15 dias chegar aos 20ºC faço uma festa


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2016 às 15:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acho que se nos primeiros 15 dias chegar aos 20ºC faço uma festa



 Então fazes uma festa esta semana que vai entrar... convida a malta!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 15:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O ano passado era literalmente o oposto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo menos, aqui está quase a chegar a esse valor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Abr 2016 às 15:54)

miguel disse:


> Então fazes uma festa esta semana que vai entrar... convida a malta!


Só agora é que reparei que a tua máxima do ano é de Janeiro


----------



## jonas (3 Abr 2016 às 15:56)

Pela run das 6z do gfs, depois da entrada fria do proximo fim-de-semana vem calor, e as temperaturas nos sitios mais quentes podem chegar aos 30 graus.
Eu acho que vamos continuar  a ter instabilidade.


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 16:05)

jonas disse:


> Pela run das 6z do gfs, depois da entrada fria do proximo fim-de-semana vem calor, e as temperaturas nos sitios mais quentes podem chegar aos 30 graus.
> Eu acho que vamos continuar  a ter instabilidade.



Pelos modelos, a instabilidade vai continuar.  Mas é isso que se quer, é isso que caracteriza a nossa primavera. 

Repara que já na próxima quinta, a temperatura em alguns sítios , aqui no Litoral Norte,  pode atingir os 22/23 graus. Depois a partir de sexta, regista uma descida brusca de 10 graus ou mais.

Uma primavera normal / típica no nosso país é animação garantida.


----------



## Topê (4 Abr 2016 às 09:44)

A instabilidade vai continuar a marcar o nosso clima durante os próximos 10-15 dias, é bom na minha opinião olharmos e não vermos bloqueios anticiclonicos prolongados, periodos quentes, ondas de calor precoces. Mesmo aqui mais a sul esta regularidade de dias de chuva diria desde de Janeiro tem sido óptima e pelos vistos vai continuar assim,


----------



## Topê (4 Abr 2016 às 09:48)

jonas disse:


> Pela run das 6z do gfs, depois da entrada fria do proximo fim-de-semana vem calor, e as temperaturas nos sitios mais quentes podem chegar aos 30 graus.
> Eu acho que vamos continuar  a ter instabilidade.



Tudo muito pífio, muita á queima, muito em esforço, quer se queira quer não ainda não estamos num período com grandes calores, e atenção a tendência tem sido normalmente de retirar sempre calor porque a atmosfera, o atlântico tão tão instáveis que quem tem reinado no Atlântico têm sido as baixas pressões não dando muita hipótese para quer a dorsal quer o AA imporem-se no nosso territorio. O mediterrâneo central e oriental terão francas hipóteses de terem um Verão já antecipado daqui a uns dias, nós ainda estaremos sob efeito dos caprichos do Atlântico.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2016 às 11:42)

As condições aqui estão complicadas. Chove cada vez mais apenas com breves alívios. Não esperava tanto!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Abr 2016 às 12:44)

Bom dia.
Espero que os modelos mudem... quero tempo de Primavera em Barcelona... Não quero andar cheio de roupa atrás...


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Abr 2016 às 13:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Espero que os modelos mudem... quero tempo de Primavera em Barcelona... Não quero andar cheio de roupa atrás...



Vem para o sul de italia :P


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Abr 2016 às 15:23)

Olhando os meteogramas desta casa... é arrepiante... vejo muita instabilidade e neve em muita quantidade (???) já abaixo das 120 horas! 

O MeteoGrama de Montalegre a fazer corar de vergonha o passado mês de Janeiro:

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal

A confirmar-se espera-se um Abril com muita chuva, frio, muita neve a cotas altas nas serras do norte e do centro e pontualmente a pintar cotas médias como Montalegre.

A coisa não está fácil, ainda ontem em conversa com o meu pai lá desabafou... já não aguentam tanta água, nem podem meter os tratores às terras... ficam lá atolados na lama.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Abr 2016 às 11:33)

Não tivemos Inverno nos meses apropriados... quem não recorda a bonança do mês de Novembro, Dezembro, Janeiro... pois bem... agora temos Inverno na Primavera:

Médio prazo pela MateoGalicia:

Na xornada do *venres *Galicia quedará nun área intermedia entre altas e baixas presións, pero con chegada de aire frío procedente do noroeste polo que teremos chuvascos pola tarde e unha* cota de neve que podría caer por debaixo dos 1000 metros nas derradeiras horas*. Xa na *fin de semana* as baixas presións continuarán preto de Galicia polo que a* probabilidade de chuvia será alta pero os ventos rolarán a suroeste e as temperaturas serán algo máis suaves*. * Esta situación de chuvias e ventos do suroeste debería prevalecer nos primeiros días da vindeira semana.*


----------



## james (5 Abr 2016 às 11:51)

E ainda dizem que não existe a lei da compensação na meteorologia...


----------



## Topê (5 Abr 2016 às 12:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Espero que os modelos mudem... quero tempo de Primavera em Barcelona... Não quero andar cheio de roupa atrás...



Em Barcelona ainda te safas a depressão é Atlântica, vai incidir no Noroeste e centro/oeste da Penisula Ibérica. A Catalunha ficará com os restos, vai-lhes passar quase tudo ao lado  .
Ontem o jornalista da sic que está acompanhar o Benfica em Munique estava praticamente em camisa sem sequer um agasalho por cima, lógico máximas a rondar os 20º graus ou mais. A primavera está a chegar ao mediterrâneo central e a passar os Alpes, nós cá vamos estar em modo escocês, principalmente em terras nortenhas.


----------



## Topê (5 Abr 2016 às 12:31)

james disse:


> E ainda dizem que não existe a lei da compensação na meteorologia...



James a tua analise empírica relativo aos sinais da flora bateram certo. Na minha opinião existe mesmo, para mim é uma manta, e uma coisa é certa com Atlântico ao lado, nas nossas latitudes, nunca teremos anticiclones eternos nem depressões eternas, andaremos sempre a alternar entre períodos mais quentes e secos e períodos mais frescos e húmidos e logicamente que os cenários do aquecimento global que vamos ter o clima a,b ou c serão sempre desmentidos pela realidade.
Por algum motivo as medias de precipitação e de temperaturas retratam essa realidade.


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Abr 2016 às 13:47)

Topê disse:


> Em Barcelona ainda te safas a depressão é Atlântica, vai incidir no Noroeste e centro/oeste da Penisula Ibérica. A Catalunha ficará com os restos, vai-lhes passar quase tudo ao lado  .
> Ontem o jornalista da sic que está acompanhar o Benfica em Munique estava praticamente em camisa sem sequer um agasalho por cima, lógico máximas a rondar os 20º graus ou mais. A primavera está a chegar ao mediterrâneo central e a passar os Alpes, nós cá vamos estar em modo escocês, principalmente em terras nortenhas.



Eu estou no sul de Itália e aqui esta uma autentica primavera, sol e calor.


----------



## Topê (5 Abr 2016 às 13:51)

Célia Salta disse:


> Eu estou no sul de Itália e aqui esta uma autentica primavera, sol e calor.


Imagino que sim, o clima Italiano tem uma particularidade diferente do nosso litoral oeste, têm Invernos mais continentais e frios normalmente de curta duração, bem mais frios que os nossos, e depois têm primaveras e outonos húmidos mas quentes com noites de nos fazer inveja em pleno pico do Verão, mesmo no centro norte de Itália note-se isso, imagino no sul ainda deve ser mais vincado.


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Abr 2016 às 13:53)

ya há noites de fazer inveja a aquele verão de a 2 anos que mal se viu o calor.


----------



## Topê (5 Abr 2016 às 14:00)

Célia Salta disse:


> ya há noites de fazer inveja a aquele verão de a 2 anos que mal se viu o calor.



sim principalmente as noites,o sul de Itália não conheço, mas no Norte e centro já tive com noites tropicais em plena primavera, também é verdade que pode cair uma trovoada de repente vinda do nada, um clima com características diferentes principalmente do nosso litoral.


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Abr 2016 às 15:35)

Ate agora ainda nao houve trovoada mas espero que haja :P

Tambem só cá estou há uns dias, não se pode pedir tudo


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2016 às 19:22)

Basicamente como o Inverno chegou 1 mês atrasado, a Primavera também quer fazer o mesmo  Até as árvores estão teimosas para ganhar folhas, algumas ganharam logo em Janeiro lol


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2016 às 04:33)

Isto é na teoria. Na prática as coisas nem sempre são assim. Começando pelo local mais óbvio:

*El Nino-induced snow proves to be 'disappointing' for drought-stricken California
*
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...ifornia-drought-disappointing-season/56451887






O cenário até é algo animador:






Mas a chuva de primavera não é a chuva de inverno. A conclusão é esta:






Este documento do Programa Alimentar Mundial (divisão da ONU) mostra os impactos que passam ao lado dos países minimamente ricos (que Portugal felizmente é):

http://documents.wfp.org/stellent/groups/public/documents/resources/wfp279221.pdf

Falta ainda 2016. Desde então o cenário deve ter piorado:






Voltando a Portugal, nos próximos dias uma circulação meridional bastante pronunciada trará frio para Portugal. Enquanto isso, a pitoresca comunidade de Ilulissat, Gronelândia, cuja coordenadas são:69°13′N 51°06′O e temperatura média em Abril de -10º, terá (relativamente) temperaturas bastante agradáveis:







Como já escrevi, é irrelevante se o ser humano tem ou não influência no clima. Basta saber se o mundo está a aquecer ou não. Até a subida do nível do mar pode ser explicada, em parte porque não sei em que percentagem, pela utilização massiva dos aquíferos (mas é inegável que a criosfera está a diminuir na sua globalidade).

Num planeta mais quente o stress hídrico no mundo em desenvolvimento é um problema crítico. Veja-se a Síria com o colapso da sociedade devido à seca severa. Veja-se o papel do preço dos alimentos na Primavera Árabe. A Europa não é uma fortaleza. Tem muitas ligações terrestres. E os países periféricos, como a Turquia, nem sempre aceitarão receber as pessoas. A Arábia Saudita nos próximos tempos vai cortar a produção de trigo para poupar água. Está a comprar terra nos EUA. Mas a AS é um país rico. Como é que vai ser quando a água faltar em países pobres? A lista é longa: Omã, Iémen, Egito, Jordânia, Sudão, Etiópia, Somália...

Mas este é um problema muito complexo. Há a desertificação dos solos associada à agricultura intensiva, o corte massivo das florestas que implicam uma modificação dos padrões meteorológicos locais (menos chuva), o massivo desemprego que surge nos países pobres quando as multinacionais compram largas parcelas de terra expulsando os nativos no processo (não há alternativas laborais; pessoas pobres mas autosuficientes passam a ficar pobres e sem qualquer tipo de assistência)...
​


----------



## Topê (6 Abr 2016 às 10:22)

Isto sem um pouco de animação dos modelos também não teria tanta piada.
O ECM como muitas das vezes faz na run das 0h desagravou um pouco a instabilidade, e o que faz empurra a depressão vinda de Noroeste mais para Oeste, normalmente desconfio sempre dessa hipótese, pois o bloqueio AA que está entre as Bermudas-Gronelândia irá acabar por empurrar a depressão mais para Leste e o mais certo na minha opinião é levarmos com ela á nossa beira, tal e qual como o GFS tem previsto.
Normalmente os modelos fazem isto frequentemente prevêem os cenários antecipadamente depois recuam o que podem, para voltar a colocar aquilo que já tinham previsto e estou convencido que será o que vai acontecer.


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2016 às 10:36)

Topê disse:


> Isto sem um pouco de animação dos modelos também não teria tanta piada.
> O ECM como muitas das vezes faz na run das 0h desagravou um pouco a instabilidade, e o que faz empurra a depressão vinda de Noroeste mais para Oeste, normalmente desconfio sempre dessa hipótese, pois o bloqueio AA que está entre as Bermudas-Gronelândia irá acabar por empurrar a depressão mais para Leste e o mais certo na minha opinião é levarmos com ela á nossa beira, tal e qual como o GFS tem previsto.
> Normalmente os modelos fazem isto frequentemente prevêem os cenários antecipadamente depois recuam o que podem, para voltar a colocar aquilo que já tinham previsto e estou convencido que será o que vai acontecer.



Não vejo diferenças significativas no ECMWF, a depressão continua a NW, circulação de SW com chuva e instabilidade, frentes , aguaceiros, eventualmente algumas trovoadas:


----------



## Topê (6 Abr 2016 às 10:48)

Snifa disse:


> Não vejo diferenças significativas no ECMWF, a depressão continua a NW, circulação de SW com chuva e instabilidade, frentes , aguaceiros, eventualmente algumas trovoadas:



O ECM coloca a depressão ligeiramente mais para leste desagravando a instabilidade principalmente a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. 
Mas na minha opinião a depressão vai mesmo ficar encalhada por cá e teremos um periodo prolongado de instabilidade e excelentes acumulados, normalmente este tipo de depressões não fogem para Oeste.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2016 às 12:01)

Topê disse:


> O ECM coloca a depressão ligeiramente mais para leste desagravando a instabilidade principalmente a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. Mas na minha opinião a depressão vai mesmo ficar encalhada por cá e teremos um periodo prolongado de instabilidade e excelentes acumulados, normalmente este tipo de depressões não fogem para Oeste.



E com altas pressões no interior da Europa, tornando mais lenta ou barrando a progressão das depressões atlânticas para leste, fazendo-as muitas vezes descer de latitude, então vamos ter um prolongado número de dias de instabilidade, com a passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais sobre o território de Portugal Continental...

*Abril, águas de mil !!! *


----------



## HélderCosta (6 Abr 2016 às 14:06)

Já estou enjoado de ver chover sempre ao fim de semana!


----------



## dopedagain (6 Abr 2016 às 14:10)

HélderCosta disse:


> Já estou enjoado de ver chover sempre ao fim de semana!


Por falar em fim de semana, e algo que achei bastante curioso, este ano praticamente sempre que nevou, foi em um fim de semana! até comentamos isso na nossa ultima subida ao pico da nevosa. coincidências!


----------



## HélderCosta (6 Abr 2016 às 14:13)

dopedagain disse:


> Por falar em fim de semana, e algo que achei bastante curioso, este ano praticamente sempre que nevou, foi em um fim de semana! até comentamos isso na nossa ultima subida ao pico da nevosa. coincidências!


Este ano parece milagre, é que só chove quase sempre ao fim de semana!


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2016 às 14:16)

HélderCosta disse:


> Este ano parece milagre, é que só chove quase sempre ao fim de semana!


É verdade, até a minha irmã comentou que há cerca de um mês tem chovido todos os sábados...


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2016 às 14:17)

Gerofil disse:


> E com altas pressões no interior da Europa, tornando mais lenta ou barrando a progressão das depressões atlânticas para leste, fazendo-as muitas vezes descer de latitude, então vamos ter um prolongado número de dias de instabilidade, com a passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais sobre o território de Portugal Continental...
> 
> *Abril, águas de mil !!! *


Bem que o Sul precisa desta instabilidade!


----------



## HélderCosta (6 Abr 2016 às 14:20)

dopedagain disse:


> Por falar em fim de semana, e algo que achei bastante curioso, este ano praticamente sempre que nevou, foi em um fim de semana! até comentamos isso na nossa ultima subida ao pico da nevosa. coincidências!


Já que o Sul não tem tido chuva, eu cá este fds não me importava de dar a chuva ao Sul e o Norte ficar com um rico Sol!


----------



## james (6 Abr 2016 às 14:29)

Eu, por acaso, quero chuva, muita chuva ( de preferência com frio e neve também)  até Junho.  Depois há tempo de vir algum calor. ￼￼￼￼￼
Quem não gosta, pode sempre mudar - se para o Algarve, Andaluzia, Marrocos. 

E, já agora, não há nada melhor do que chover ao fim de semana, dá para apreciar melhor esse fantástico fenómeno.


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2016 às 14:39)

james disse:


> Eu, por acaso, quero chuva, muita chuva ( de preferência com frio e neve também)  até Junho.  Depois há tempo de vir algum calor. ￼￼￼￼￼
> Quem não gosta, pode sempre mudar - se para o Algarve, Andaluzia, Marrocos.
> 
> E, já agora, não há nada melhor do que chover ao fim de semana, dá para apreciar melhor esse fantástico fenómeno.



Também adoro chuva e mau tempo, desde que sem consequências humanas graves e estragos, e tenho a sorte de viver numa das regiões  e Cidade mais chuvosas do País, onde posso apreciar muitas vezes esse fenómeno 

Quanto às previsões, de momento a situação não é muito favorável ao Sul, serão mais o Norte/Centro os beneficiados. O sul precisa de boa chuva, era bom que a instabildade se generalizasse um pouco mais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Abr 2016 às 14:52)

IPMA:
Previsão para sábado, 9.abril.2016
Regiões do Norte e Centro:
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva no Minho, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes
regiões, passando a aguaceiros durante a tarde, que serão de neve
acima de 1200/1400 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota para os
800/1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Norte.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado a partir
da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca no Alentejo a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Sandra Correia.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 6 de abril de 2016 às 11:2 UTC
_
A acumulação de neve a cotas altas, acima dos 1200/1400 metros vai ser muito significativa. Quem mme dera estar em Pitões das Júnias!


----------



## vitamos (6 Abr 2016 às 14:53)

Apenas uma nota:

O tema da "chuva ao fim de semana" é à partida mais engraçado do que possa saltar à primeira vista. Não existe uma evidência para além da resposta mais óbvia (e até aquela que para mim me parece mais acertada) da coincidência. Contudo já se fizeram estudos e há estatística sobre o assunto pelo que há teorias e argumentações com alguma metodologia científica que tentam provar a tese de que chove mais ao fim de semana. Penso que já se falou disso por aqui no fórum em algum tópico e, se encontrar, linkarei.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Abr 2016 às 16:03)

dopedagain disse:


> Por falar em fim de semana, e algo que achei bastante curioso, este ano praticamente sempre que nevou, foi em um fim de semana! até comentamos isso na nossa ultima subida ao pico da nevosa. coincidências!


Pois é. Quando ia escalar a Sintra, nos sábados, esteve sempre a chover! Acho que nunca choveu a meio da semana, este ano, até agora. Muito interessante...


----------



## Thomar (6 Abr 2016 às 17:01)

vitamos disse:


> Apenas uma nota:
> 
> O tema da "chuva ao fim de semana" é à partida mais engraçado do que possa saltar à primeira vista. Não existe uma evidência para além da resposta mais óbvia (e até aquela que para mim me parece mais acertada) da coincidência. Contudo já se fizeram estudos e há estatística sobre o assunto pelo que há teorias e argumentações com alguma metodologia científica que tentam provar a tese de que chove mais ao fim de semana. Penso que já se falou disso por aqui no fórum em algum tópico e, se encontrar, linkarei.


Lembro-me bem dessas conversas aqui no forum já há uns bons anos, de que só chovia ao fim-de-semana.
Na altura até se falou aqui que "existia?" um estudo que relacionava a poluição atmosférica que é gerada durante a semana nas grandes cidades que levava à ocorrência de maiores probabilidades de precipitação ao fim-de-semana. Pesquisei aqui no forum sobre isso mas não encontrei.


----------



## Topê (6 Abr 2016 às 17:10)

Snifa disse:


> Também adoro chuva e mau tempo, desde que sem consequências humanas graves e estragos, e tenho a sorte de viver numa das regiões  e Cidade mais chuvosas do País, onde posso apreciar muitas vezes esse fenómeno
> 
> Quanto às previsões, de momento a situação não é muito favorável ao Sul, serão mais o Norte/Centro os beneficiados. O sul precisa de boa chuva, era bom que a instabildade se generalizasse um pouco mais



atenção pode haver surpresas mesmo para a metade sul do territorio, estas depressões como o colega Gerofil referiu podem cavar para sul e ficarem estacionárias por cá, diria que no inicio do evento o Noroeste e centro Oeste serão como costume os mais beneficiados, depois da 1ª fase do evento não descarto a hipotese de termos isto bem distribuído a nivel nacional.


----------



## Topê (6 Abr 2016 às 17:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem que o Sul precisa desta instabilidade!



Talvez o extremo sudoeste, porque aqui no centro/sul, margem sul do tejo, litoral oeste, Lisboa, alto Alentejo os valores de precipitação tão dentro da média e com este evento subirão facilmente. Se chegar ao sul volto a repetir não é preciso chover muito para superar a média nesta altura do ano.Boas noticias.


----------



## Thomar (6 Abr 2016 às 17:39)

Thomar disse:


> Lembro-me bem dessas conversas aqui no forum já há uns bons anos, de que só chovia ao fim-de-semana.
> Na altura até se falou aqui que "existia?" um estudo que relacionava a poluição atmosférica que é gerada durante a semana nas grandes cidades que levava à ocorrência de maiores probabilidades de precipitação ao fim-de-semana. Pesquisei aqui no forum sobre isso mas não encontrei.


Pesquisa no google e encontrei um estudo da universidade do Porto:
https://repositorio-aberto.up.pt/bitstream/10216/13281/2/impactepoluicao000070788.pdf
 e mais alguns links/noticias 
http://revistagalileu.globo.com/Rev...6-211,00-CHOVE+MAIS+NOS+FINAIS+DE+SEMANA.html
https://pessoadma.wordpress.com/2009/07/18/por-que-chove-nos-finais-de-semana/


----------



## james (6 Abr 2016 às 19:58)

Eu não acho que chova mais no fim de semana que durante a semana. Há alturas em que chove mais numa altura ou noutra, é mera coincidência.
Se estivéssemos a  falar na relação entre atividade humana / trânsito / poluição ser mais intensa durante a semana,  penso que esse facto teria que provocar uma reacção instantânea no estado do tempo, o que acho literalmente impossível.  Por isso, penso que não será por aí.

As pessoas têm também que se adaptar ao clima da sua zona ou da estação do ano.
Da mesma forma que eu não estou à espera de ter 15 dias seguidos de chuva no verão,  quem vive numa zona seca não deve estar também à espera que venham longos períodos chuvosos. Da mesma forma, quem vive em zonas chuvosas, também não deve esperar que esteja muito tempo sem chover. As coisas são assim mesmo.

Uma nota final.  A Primavera no ano passado, no Litoral Norte, com um padrão predominantemente seco, com a temperatura muito acima da média e longos períodos de sol, foi o resultante de uma anomalia, possivelmente provocada pelo fenómeno " El Niño ".  Não é esse o padrão habitual, goste - se ou não.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (7 Abr 2016 às 14:50)

Partilho a mesma sensação. Chove, ou está tempo mais nublado, quanto mais perto se está do fim-de-semana, ou no próprio. No Sul como é comum chover menos que no Centro e Norte, ainda dá para notar mais esse facto. É uma sensação que inconscientemente sempre tive e que afinal de contas há mais gente que a partilha.


----------



## Topê (7 Abr 2016 às 15:26)

james disse:


> Eu não acho que chova mais no fim de semana que durante a semana. Há alturas em que chove mais numa altura ou noutra, é mera coincidência.
> Se estivéssemos a  falar na relação entre atividade humana / trânsito / poluição ser mais intensa durante a semana,  penso que esse facto teria que provocar uma reacção instantânea no estado do tempo, o que acho literalmente impossível.  Por isso, penso que não será por aí.
> 
> As pessoas têm também que se adaptar ao clima da sua zona ou da estação do ano.
> ...




Sim quem tiver duvidas basta constatar as medias e as anomalias climáticas elas existem para isso mesmo se não era tudo baseado em impulsos, sensações de senso comum.
Se estações de cidades como o Porto ou Braga tem valores de precipitação na ordem dos 110-140 mm é porque chove tanto no Litoral Norte em Media em Abril como chove em Lisboa em Dezembro tão simples como isto sem tirar nem por, é lógico que a media é resultante de uma média apurada em vários anos, teremos anos muito abaixo da média como acima da média mas isso é perfeitamente natural e normal e dentro deste padrão existem desvios padrões que foi o que aconteceu o ano passado ou em outros anos. Logo em síntese o que estamos a presenciar é mais que normal e mesmo que chova mais que a média será na mesma forma normal, para termos um cenário anormal para o Litoral Norte teríamos de ter valores na ordem dos 300 mm para ai este mês no meu ponto de vista.


----------



## james (7 Abr 2016 às 15:49)

Topê disse:


> Sim quem tiver duvidas basta constatar as medias e as anomalias climáticas elas existem para isso mesmo se não era tudo baseado em impulsos, sensações de senso comum.
> Se estações de cidades como o Porto ou Braga tem valores de precipitação na ordem dos 110-40 mm é porque chove tanto no Litoral Norte em Media em Abril como chove em Lisboa em Dezembro tão simples como isto sem tirar nem por, é lógico que a media é resultante de uma média apurada em vários anos, teremos anos muito abaixo da média como acima da média mas isso é perfeitamente natural e normal e dentro deste padrão existem desvios padrões que foi o que aconteceu o ano passado ou em outros anos. Logo em síntese o que estamos a presenciar é mais que normal e mesmo que chova mais que a média será na mesma forma normal, para termos um cenário anormal para o Litoral Norte teríamos de ter valores na ordem dos 300 mm para ai este mês no meu ponto de vista.



Mas nem só as normais climáticas. Por exemplo, maio do ano passado registou aqui no Minho precipitação um pouco acima da média, mas à custa de 4/5 dias de chuva. De resto, foi extremamente quente e seco. O que não é nada normal para um mês de Maio.

A globalização e o acesso generalizado à informação veio provocar,na minha opinião, uma alteração na percecao da meteorologia. Antigamente, as pessoas conheciam e adaptavam - se ao clima da sua zona. Porque senão, se assim não fosse, quem gostava muito de chuva em Marrocos ou quem gostasse muito de sol em Londres suicidava - se. 

Com o acesso em tempo real à informação ( meteorologica incluída)  passaram a ter sentimentos contraditórios com o Estado do tempo. 
Muitas pessoas, provavelmente sofrendo ainda de alguma imaturidade meteorológica ou precisando de aprofundar ainda mais os seus conhecimentos sobre meteorologia, ficam tristes, desanimados quando determinada região recebe dias e dias consecutivos de chuva e a região deles não recebe.  Ou ficam tristes, desanimados quando determinada região tem tempo ameno e muitos dias de sol e a região deles tem chuva/ humidade. 

É assim porque é de ser assim, são regiões climáticas diferentes.  Mas,  com o acesso imediato a tanta informação em tempo real e imediato, por vezes há pessoas que não conseguem filtrar devidamente a informação. 
E isso vê - se muitas vezes aqui no Fórum.


----------



## Topê (7 Abr 2016 às 16:38)

james disse:


> Mas nem só as normais climáticas. Por exemplo, maio do ano passado registou aqui no Minho precipitação um pouco acima da média, mas à custa de 4/5 dias de chuva. De resto, foi extremamente quente e seco. O que não é nada normal para um mês de Maio.
> 
> A globalização e o acesso generalizado à informação veio provocar,na minha opinião, uma alteração na percecao da meteorologia. Antigamente, as pessoas conheciam e adaptavam - se ao clima da sua zona. Porque senão, se assim não fosse, quem gostava muito de chuva em Marrocos ou quem gostasse muito de sol em Londres suicidava - se.
> 
> ...



Sim existem varias percepções meteorologicas nas pessoas então num mundo globalizado é tudo muito rápido e tudo em excesso, acaba por ser um negocio, é preciso turistas, são precisas noticias, são precisos percepções das populações para justificarem e alimentarem teorias como o aquecimento global ou alterações climáticas( não ponho nada disto em causa atenção). Em Portugal acontece uma outra coisa, o clima barómetro, como a musica, o desporto, seja o que for é Lisboa, logo o clima é um pouco generalizado para o clima lisboeta, principalmente nos media, quando ouvimos nas radios, tvs as pessoas a queixarem da chuva muitas têm como referência o clima de Lisboa.
Portugal tem um folk musical poderoso, super rico, e estilos de musica super alegres, mas Portugal é irreversivelmente sempre associado ao "fado" e há melancolia, o fado é lisboeta mesmo de gema isso não significa que não tenha sido adoptado em outras regiões mas a sua essência é Lisboeta, agora em Portugal existem centenas de estilos de musica tradicionais que nada têm haver com o fado, mas o fado ficou como o estilo de musica representativo de todo o Portugal, e no clima acontece um pouco isto também.


----------



## Topê (7 Abr 2016 às 17:44)

Os modelos estão a melhorar e acho que ainda vão melhorar a médio e longo prazo  pois a depressão vai ficar estacionária no atlântico e depois só tem praticamente hipóteses de vir para leste aproximando-se na nossa costa. Isto pode traduzir-se em 10-15 dias de chuva de instabilidade, até a depressão mirrar e o atlântico acalmar teremos muita instabilidade no nosso territorio e volto repetir não sou adivinho e isto na meteorologia é sempre complicado mas estou mesmo convencido que a instabilidade será generalizada em  praticamente todo o territorio.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Abr 2016 às 22:49)

O sul continua à espera de um bom evento! Ainda tenho esperança que os modelos revejam em alta as quantidades de precipitação para o sul.
Em todo o caso estou reticente...a depressão tinha de descer mais. Mais uma vez não estão reunidas as condições. Continua ali um bloqueio a sudoeste como de resto tem sido há vários meses.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2016 às 23:28)

trovoadas disse:


> O sul continua à espera de um bom evento! Ainda tenho esperança que os modelos revejam em alta as quantidades de precipitação para o sul.
> Em todo o caso estou reticente...a depressão tinha de descer mais. Mais uma vez não estão reunidas as condições. Continua ali um bloqueio a sudoeste como de resto tem sido há vários meses.



Espera deitado que sentado ficas cansado.  Quando a erva começa a secar, quando as temperaturas já são primaveris. Quando às 23h20m estão 17ºC com a nortada, isto está mais perto das noites tropicais do que um dilúvio, certo que no domingo e na 2ª feira cairá alguma coisa mas será uma gota no meio do marasmo.

A chuva que caiu na 2ª feira (5 mm), evaporou-se toda na 3ªfeira, só na 3ªf e ontem evaporou-se cerca de 9 mm, por aqui.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (8 Abr 2016 às 11:16)

Para o Sul penso que não vamos ter mais do que alguns casos isolados de chuva quando surgir alguma instabilidade e trovoada associada. Os modelos apontam todos no mesmo sentido: chuva para NO.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2016 às 11:51)

A última saída do GFS prevê bons acumulados no sul...


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2016 às 12:53)

fui ver o meteograma e jasus, todos os dias barrinhas azuis  e depois por baixo metade dos dias com a linha do cape mais elevados  até mandei um pulo


----------



## gomas (8 Abr 2016 às 12:56)

este fim de semana promete chuva neve vento trovoada granizo


----------



## Topê (8 Abr 2016 às 13:44)

Relativo aos modelos continuo achar que a médio prazo vamos mesmo levar com a depressão na nossa costa de forma generalizada, acompanho mais as saidas do GFS, acho que a depressão será irreversivelmente empurrada para Leste para junto da nossa costa não ficando assim presa nos Açores.


----------



## dopedagain (8 Abr 2016 às 14:54)

Estes novos meteogramas para domingo fazem me rebolar! iso -30 para o litoral norte! e cotas de 550m! previsão para os cumes acima dos mil metros de mais de 50 centimetros de neve. 

ps: alias penso que é mesmo -35


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2016 às 15:09)

dopedagain disse:


> Estes novos meteogramas para domingo fazem me rebolar! iso -30 para o litoral norte! e cotas de 550m! previsão para os cumes acima dos mil metros de mais de 50 centimetros de neve.
> 
> ps: alias penso que é mesmo -35



E depois da neve, as cotas disparam e chove ainda mais. 
Um time-lapse nas cascatas do rio Homem é que era. eheh!

Previsão para o Pico da Nevosa


----------



## dopedagain (8 Abr 2016 às 15:12)

AnDré disse:


> E depois da neve, as cotas disparam e chove ainda mais.
> Um time-lapse nas cascatas do rio Homem é que era. eheh!
> 
> Previsão para o Pico da Nevosa


Derrete logo tudo de seguida! eu devo passar a noite num abrigo de montanhistas no parque. só não sei se vou para a zona da nevosa ou serra amarela, se for faço o time lapse


----------



## trovoadas (8 Abr 2016 às 19:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Espera deitado que sentado ficas cansado.  Quando a erva começa a secar, quando as temperaturas já são primaveris. Quando às 23h20m estão 17ºC com a nortada, isto está mais perto das noites tropicais do que um dilúvio, certo que no domingo e na 2ª feira cairá alguma coisa mas será uma gota no meio do marasmo.
> 
> A chuva que caiu na 2ª feira (5 mm), evaporou-se toda na 3ªfeira, só na 3ªf e ontem evaporou-se cerca de 9 mm, por aqui.



O último mapa do IPMA sobre percentagem de água no solo no Sul diz tudo. Situação desesperante no Sul. Toda a água que cair dos céus nos próximos dias será um milagre! 
Ainda está tudo incerto mas os valores de precipitação tem aumentado para o Sul, mesmo assim muita indefinição ainda quanto à deslocação da depressão e das respectivas frentes


----------



## Topê (9 Abr 2016 às 13:13)

trovoadas disse:


> O último mapa do IPMA sobre percentagem de água no solo no Sul diz tudo. Situação desesperante no Sul. Toda a água que cair dos céus nos próximos dias será um milagre!
> Ainda está tudo incerto mas os valores de precipitação tem aumentado para o Sul, mesmo assim muita indefinição ainda quanto à deslocação da depressão e das respectivas frentes




Esse facto não se nega sem duvida. Mas por o que me é dado a ver, a situação de seca desagravou-se estrondosamente e está cada vez mais circunscrita ao Sudeste do pais principalmente ao Sotavento Algarvio e Baixo Alentejo, o Litoral Sudoeste e Barlavento Algarvio beneficia sempre de entradas atlânticas e consegue absorver uns restos preciosos nas entradas de Noroeste. O eixo centro sul entre o Ribatejo, Península de Setúbal, Alto Alentejo, está be, tem chovido sempre com bastante regularidade, semana sim semana não, enfim mas tem tido sempre vários dias de chuva desde de Dezembro até agora.
Este evento que durar entre 2-3 semanas e atenção vamos ver o que vêm a seguir a este evento parece-me que ainda não será desta que o AA se vai estabilizar e poderá surgir um bloqueio Anticiclonico entre o mediterrâneo central e a Escandinávia, mas durante este evento parece-me que nem o extremo sul vai escapar á instabilidade e por o que vejo nos modelos as hipóteses de algumas surpresas possam mesmo surgir. É  uma linha de instabilidade muito grande potente, a dorsal vai estar bem estabilizada no mediterrâneo central e Europa central, a depressão vai andar a deambular no atlântico a partir dai tudo poderá acontecer, é lógico que as agulhas só vão assertar á medida que nos vamos aproximando do evento, mas no essencial não há grandes duvidas, +-80% do territorio vai ter muita instabilidade, o sudeste algarvio e do baixo Alentejo irá ter alguma instabilidade.


----------



## Garcia (9 Abr 2016 às 15:16)

Boas a todos. .

Uma pergunta ao pessoal perto da Serra da Estrela. .

Acham que amanhã será um dia propício para levar a miudagem a ver neve ou será que as condições meteorológicas não serão as melhores? Alguém sabe como está o acesso lá para cima?

Obrigado desde já a quem me possa aconselhar. .


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2016 às 15:20)

Garcia disse:


> Boas a todos. .
> 
> Uma pergunta ao pessoal perto da Serra da Estrela. .
> 
> ...



Não aconselhava nada ir lá amanha!


----------



## jonas (9 Abr 2016 às 15:22)

Garcia disse:


> Boas a todos. .
> 
> Uma pergunta ao pessoal perto da Serra da Estrela. .
> 
> ...


Acho que e boa ideia se for em seguranaca, com correntes... e tambem nao e preciso subir muito, pois a acumulacao amanha sera apartir dos 1000-1200 metros


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2016 às 15:35)

Garcia disse:


> Boas a todos. .
> 
> Uma pergunta ao pessoal perto da Serra da Estrela. .
> 
> ...



É preciso contar também com ventos fortes, fraca visibilidade/nevoeiros, frio aliado ao vento forte. Para mim as melhores condições são com neve mas tempo claro e com boa visibilidade para se apreciar melhor a paisagem, amanhã as condições na serra serão agrestes, não aconselho.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Abr 2016 às 15:40)

Garcia disse:


> Boas a todos. .
> 
> Uma pergunta ao pessoal perto da Serra da Estrela. .
> 
> ...


Depende, ir lá acima não aconselho porque deve estar bastante vento e nevoeiro, mas as acumulações deverão rondar os 1000m, portanto não é preciso ir lá ao topo.


----------



## Garcia (9 Abr 2016 às 15:57)

miguel disse:


> Não aconselhava nada ir lá amanha!





jonas disse:


> Acho que e boa ideia se for em seguranaca, com correntes... e tambem nao e preciso subir muito, pois a acumulacao amanha sera apartir dos 1000-1200 metros





Snifa disse:


> É preciso contar também com ventos fortes, fraca visibilidade/nevoeiros, frio aliado ao vento forte. Para mim as melhores condições são com neve mas tempo claro e com boa visibilidade para se apreciar melhor a paisagem, amanhã as condições na serra serão agrestes, não aconselho.





Davidmpb disse:


> Depende, ir lá acima não aconselho porque deve estar bastante vento e nevoeiro, mas as acumulações deverão rondar os 1000m, portanto não é preciso ir lá ao topo.



Obrigado a todos..

Ok, já percebi que as condições não serão as melhores e se calhar o mais sensato é ficar em casa.. 

A ideia era lá ir em passeio com familiares, incluindo 3 pequenos para verem neve.. Eu só lá fui 1 vez com a "maria" mas foi em Setembro, já à uns anitos.. neste caso quem vai comigo, nunca foi à Serra e como é óbvio gostava de ir à Torre.. 

Também penso que, se vai haver acumulação, a neve ainda se irá aguentar mais 2 ou 3 fim de semana por lá e as condições podem vir a ser melhores, não?..


----------



## Topê (9 Abr 2016 às 16:01)

Garcia disse:


> Obrigado a todos..
> 
> Ok, já percebi que as condições não serão as melhores e se calhar o mais sensato é ficar em casa..
> 
> ...




Devido á altitude o estado do tempo nestas condições serão totalmente imprevisíveis, desde de pouca visibilidade, nevoeiros cerrados, nevões inesperados tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## dopedagain (9 Abr 2016 às 16:03)

Garcia disse:


> Obrigado a todos..
> 
> Ok, já percebi que as condições não serão as melhores e se calhar o mais sensato é ficar em casa..
> 
> ...



A cota de neve vai subir rapidamente conforme a semana avança logo é provável que derreta quando começar a chover, mas até quinta sexta pelo menos certamente aguenta


----------



## Topê (9 Abr 2016 às 17:37)

Esta saida do GFS continua bem consistente e democrática a nível da instabilidade quer a curto e médio prazo, para quem gosta de  que é o meu caso é um período para como dizem o pessoal do futebol, para desfrutar  .
Aqui no centro-sul do pais em Lisboa estamos bem pois a depressão irá andar a deambular de norte para sul de sudoeste para noroeste, e teremos  da boa certamente.  Venha ela!


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 08:10)

Alguem sabe de alguma coisa( acidente, etc) por paredes?
Pergunto isto, pois as 2-3 da manha ouvi para ai 20 ambulancias ( ou carros de bombeiros), e fiquei um pouco curioso.


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 11:11)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Brutal granizada por aqui. Já não via uma destas há bastante tempo!


Espero que chegue aqui com forca!


----------



## dopedagain (11 Abr 2016 às 19:29)

Esta chuvas abundantes e tempo mais fresco levam me a partilhar este artigo que li hoje no Breitbart, será mesmo o final do el Niño?
http://www.breitbart.com/california/2016/04/11/rambunctious-la-nina-follow-docile-el-ninos/


----------



## rafathunderstorm (12 Abr 2016 às 01:25)

dopedagain disse:


> Esta chuvas abundantes e tempo mais fresco levam me a partilhar este artigo que li hoje no Breitbart, será mesmo o final do el Niño?
> http://www.breitbart.com/california/2016/04/11/rambunctious-la-nina-follow-docile-el-ninos/


Peço desculpa por estar a fazer esta pergunta, será que me pode esclarecer qual o significado de el Niño e el Niña?
Já o li em varias ocasiões mas nunca consegui perceber ao certo do que se trata...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (12 Abr 2016 às 09:14)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Peço desculpa por estar a fazer esta pergunta, será que me pode esclarecer qual o significado de el Niño e el Niña?
> Já o li em varias ocasiões mas nunca consegui perceber ao certo do que se trata...


São alterações climáticas significativas de curto prazo na distribuição da temperatura no Pacífico. Durante o El Niño o vento sopra em direcção de Leste que aquece as águas que banham a costa da América do Sul. A El Niña é precisamente o contrário. Mas procura melhor no fórum que há muita info.


----------



## batrakiu (13 Abr 2016 às 00:49)

Está agreste por ali... 





3305 Descargas eléctricas em 120min, ou seja 27/min. Credo!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (13 Abr 2016 às 09:20)

batrakiu disse:


> Está agreste por ali...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onde?


----------



## batrakiu (13 Abr 2016 às 10:21)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Onde?



Holanda.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2016 às 14:12)

Continua a mesma treta... chuva de jeito para os locais do costume.
No sul pouco deverá chover.


----------



## jonas (13 Abr 2016 às 15:07)

Snifa disse:


> Aparentemente, e olhando ao satélite, a frente irá entrar um pouco mais a Norte, mas pode ser ilusão de óptica criada pelo movimento, é ir acompanhando.


Para nós quanto mais a norte melhor!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2016 às 15:24)

jonas disse:


> Para nós quanto mais a norte melhor!


Quanto mais a sul melhor, isso sim!


----------



## dopedagain (13 Abr 2016 às 15:36)

Pelos vistos hoje tivemos um fenómeno localizado, muito raro, digno de um estudo! 
Nevou a altitude de 70 metros no alto minho!







Vá um bocado de humor, para alegrar estes dias cinzentos e depressivos!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 16:50)

dopedagain disse:


> Pelos vistos hoje tivemos um fenómeno localizado, muito raro, digno de um estudo!
> Nevou a altitude de 70 metros no alto minho!
> 
> 
> ...


Isso irrita tanto que nem sei...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 16:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Continua a mesma treta... chuva de jeito para os locais do costume.
> No sul pouco deverá chover.


Já é o habitual! Para quê insistir mais no mesmo?


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Abr 2016 às 16:55)

dopedagain disse:


> Pelos vistos hoje tivemos um fenómeno localizado, muito raro, digno de um estudo!
> Nevou a altitude de 70 metros no alto minho!
> 
> 
> ...



@dopedagain há zonas no Minho em que se referem à geada forte como neve


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2016 às 17:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já é o habitual! Para quê insistir mais no mesmo?


Mas quem é que está a insistir no que?


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 17:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas quem é que está a insistir no que?


O que há mais neste fórum, são pessoas a reclamarem que chove sempre mais nos locais do costume do que no sul. É o habitual! Mais vale conformarem-se com isso e pronto.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2016 às 17:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> O que há mais neste fórum, são pessoas a reclamarem que chove sempre mais nos locais do costume do que no sul. É o habitual! Mais vale conformarem-se com isso e pronto.


Sim eu sei disso, mas como alguns locais do sul tem chovido pouco, nestes dias de instabilidade a precipitação podia ser mais generalizada e não é isso que se prevê.


----------



## dopedagain (13 Abr 2016 às 18:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @dopedagain há zonas no Minho em que se referem à geada forte como neve


Sou do minho , essa expressão nunca ouvi, mas já ouvi várias pérolas.. alias como em todo o lado!


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2016 às 18:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> O que há mais neste fórum, são pessoas a reclamarem que chove sempre mais nos locais do costume do que no sul. É o habitual! Mais vale conformarem-se com isso e pronto.



Vá, sê mais justo. Uma coisa é estares farto das criticas. Outra é estares a criticar as queixas - com algum fundamento - dos outros. Se onde estivesses não fizesse nada de jeito também te queixavas. Nem falam de tornados ou furacões. Apenas... chuva 

O Verão está quase aí. Como não há monções em Portugal percebe-se a frustração dos sulistas.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 18:25)

Orion disse:


> Vá, sê mais justo. Uma coisa é estares farto das criticas. Outra é estares a criticar as queixas - com algum fundamento - dos outros. Se onde estivesses não fizesse nada de jeito também te queixavas. Nem falam de tornados ou furacões. Apenas... chuva
> 
> O Verão está quase aí. Como não há monções em Portugal percebe-se a frustração dos sulistas.


Não estou a criticar ninguém! De certa forma também percebo o pessoal mas, querendo ou não, acaba por ser bastante repetitivo e desmotiva um bocado. Uma pessoa fica cansada de ver sempre as mesmas reclamações.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2016 às 18:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não estou a criticar ninguém! De certa forma também percebo o pessoal mas, querendo ou não, acaba por ser bastante repetitivo e desmotiva um bocado. Uma pessoa fica cansada de ver sempre as mesmas reclamações.


Eu percebo as reclamações e alguma frustração desde quando sejam fundamentadas, se tu tivesses em seca e não chovesse nada de jeito também reclamarias, há quem viva da agricultura e está sempre dependente do que chova ou não, a falta de agua prejudica e muito.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 18:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu percebo as reclamações e alguma frustração desde quando sejam fundamentadas, se tu tivesses em seca e não chovesse nada de jeito também reclamarias, há quem viva da agricultura e está sempre dependente do que chova ou não, a falta de agua prejudica e muito.


Eu percebo, mas reclamar não leva a lado nenhum. Só resta terem fé. Era tudo tão mais fácil se pudéssemos controlar o tempo, não é?


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2016 às 18:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eu percebo, mas reclamar não leva a lado nenhum. Só resta terem fé. Era tudo tão mais fácil se pudéssemos controlar o tempo, não é?


Tens toda a razão, seria tudo diferente


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 19:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu percebo as reclamações e alguma frustração desde quando sejam fundamentadas, se tu tivesses em seca e não chovesse nada de jeito também reclamarias, há quem viva da agricultura e está sempre dependente do que chova ou não, a falta de agua prejudica e muito.


Desculpem estar a intrometer-me mas concordo...
Por acaso aqui a nossa zona não está em seca, mas se estivesse e se não chovesse nada de jeito eu também reclamaria, percebo que não nos leva a lado nenhum mas pronto. Tenho familiares que vivem da agricultura e sei o quanto é mau estar dependente da chuva, na horta desses meus familiares tudo está dependente da agua que corre na ribeira, sem chuva não há agua na ribeira, sem agua na ribeira não há alimentos na horta. Em situações de seca fico mais triste por ver tudo seco do que ter o tempo monótono tal como no verão passado e reclamo porque não chove nada de jeito para amenizar a situação...


----------



## camrov8 (13 Abr 2016 às 19:13)

berrem estrebuchem façam o que quiserem, para já ninguém manda no que lá vem é que se não gostam aguentem ou como diz o povo quem esta mal põe-se  melhor


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Abr 2016 às 19:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Desculpem estar a intrometer-me mas concordo...
> Por acaso aqui a nossa zona não está em seca, mas se estivesse e se não chovesse nada de jeito eu também reclamaria, percebo que não nos leva a lado nenhum mas pronto. Tenho familiares que vivem da agricultura e sei o quanto é mau estar dependente da chuva, na horta desses meus familiares tudo está dependente da agua que corre na ribeira, sem chuva não há agua na ribeira, sem agua na ribeira não há alimentos na horta. Em situações de seca fico mais triste por ver tudo seco do que ter o tempo monótono tal como no verão passado e reclamo porque não chove nada de jeito para amenizar a situação...


Quando eu falei em seca não falei propriamente da nossa região que depois de 1 ano de seca felizmente tem chovido com regularidade este ano. o meu pai vive da agricultura, tenho aqui uma fonte, em anos chuvosos não chega a secar no verão, em anos normais só seca lá para o fim de Agosto e em anos secos seca logo em Junho/ Julho ou menos, nesses mesmos anos secos como o ano passado o meu pai teve de gastar muito mais dinheiro porque a fonte secou depressa, a agricultura está sempre dependente da chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2016 às 19:40)

Há exatamente 1 ano, o litoral estava a "arder":


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2016 às 19:42)

Sei por experiência própria as artimanhas ( legais)  que os agricultores fazem para ter água para regar  as suas propriedades, não é nada fácil estar dependente da chuva. Muito se aprende com eles.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Abr 2016 às 19:46)

Para além da falta de chuva no Inverno pior ainda é a falta de chuva nesta época. Muitas zonas do Sul não estão a acumular. A humidade nos solos está em torno dos 20% e poucas zonas estão a ter chuva suficiente para repôr alguma humidade. Pior é o corte de precipitação que se verifica a toda a hora nos modelos.
Parece que existe uma parede na região Sul! Em contrapartida aumenta a Norte! Este padrão não muda à 4 meses. Impressionante!


----------



## dopedagain (13 Abr 2016 às 20:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Há exatamente 1 ano, o litoral estava a "arder":



Sem duvida uma diferença abismal.. Hoje andei em altitude e aos 700 metros estava bastante frio aqui no Alto minho as serras mais altas ainda tinham bastante neve. Tirei algumas fotos para a serra do soajo e amarela, pena o tempo estar nublado e nao terem ficado nas melhores condições.


----------



## jonas (13 Abr 2016 às 20:09)

https://m.facebook.com/MeteoTrasOsMontes/?__tn__=C
Assim e que e ...
Tantos raios numa so foto!


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2016 às 20:49)

Por acaso vai custar ver amanha Lisboa acumular alguns 30/40mm e eu a 50km se calhar nem 10mm  Já estou acostumado a estes fiascos...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 20:57)

jonas disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/MeteoTrasOsMontes/?__tn__=C
> Assim e que e ...
> Tantos raios numa so foto!


A foto é de 2011. Já mandei mensagem privada, mas mesmo assim não tiraram da página...
http://www.astropt.org/2011/05/17/lightning-storm-over-lisbon/


----------



## jonas (13 Abr 2016 às 21:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> A foto é de 2011. Já mandei mensagem privada, mas mesmo assim não tiraram da página...
> http://www.astropt.org/2011/05/17/lightning-storm-over-lisbon/


Nao sabia.
obrigado pela correcao!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Abr 2016 às 21:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quando eu falei em seca não falei propriamente da nossa região que depois de 1 ano de seca felizmente tem chovido com regularidade este ano. o meu pai vive da agricultura, tenho aqui uma fonte, em anos chuvosos não chega a secar no verão, em anos normais só seca lá para o fim de Agosto e em anos secos seca logo em Junho/ Julho ou menos, nesses mesmos anos secos como o ano passado o meu pai teve de gastar muito mais dinheiro porque a fonte secou depressa, a agricultura está sempre dependente da chuva.


Sim, eu sei mas disse isso para não pensarem que estava a dizer que a esta zona estava em seca. Em anos chuvosos ou normais a única ribeira que se aguenta no verão é a Ribeira de Arronches, muita gente depende dela, em anos secos seca em Maio/Junho e praticamente não há nada nas hortas, se houver é pouca coisa e são os nascentes que safam alguma coisa, gastam muito dinheiro na luz para puxar a água e ás vezes alguns também não se aguentam o verão todo e depois o trabalho e o dinheiro que se gastou foi em vão...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Abr 2016 às 09:10)

dopedagain disse:


> Sou do minho , essa expressão nunca ouvi, mas já ouvi várias pérolas.. alias como em todo o lado!



Eu sei que és, mas também entendo que haja expressões que se usem em certas localidades ou áreas, enquanto noutras não se usam essas expressões. Estou a falar da zona de Ronfe/Joane, a qual tenho o gosto de conhecer bem. 
Cá também há expressões peculiares. Exemplo: na minha zona, a maresia é o orvalho ou a geada fraca que se forma na vegetação ou nas superfícies durante os dias de outono/inverno/primavera com temperaturas baixas mas sem atingir a congelação  Sabemos que a maresia só ocorre perto do mar e aqui estamos a 200/250 kms da costa


----------



## StormyAlentejo (14 Abr 2016 às 09:58)

Todas as semanas me desloco do Baixo-Alentejo para Lisboa, e vice-versa. É abismal a diferença de tempo que se faz sentir e isso reflecte-se notoriamente nos terrenos. Na minha zona, barrancos e ribeiras que outrora corriam por esta altura, este ano está tudo seco. Em certos locais até já nem se consegue notar onde era o leito dos barrancos. O norte tem as terras completamente saturadas, enquanto que o sul tem os solos completamente secos.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2016 às 14:13)

jonas disse:


> Para nós quanto mais a norte melhor!



A chuva faz falta é no Sul no Norte bem podia parar de chover ate ao fim do ano


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2016 às 14:15)

Topê disse:


> Esta saida do GFS continua bem consistente e democrática a nível da instabilidade quer a curto e médio prazo, para quem gosta de  que é o meu caso é um período para como dizem o pessoal do futebol, para desfrutar  .
> Aqui no centro-sul do pais em Lisboa estamos bem pois a depressão irá andar a deambular de norte para sul de sudoeste para noroeste, e teremos  da boa certamente.  Venha ela!



 Não vejo democracia neste evento como em todos os eventos dos últimos vários meses... Seca no Sul que se mantém e vai agravando com o tempo...


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2016 às 14:19)

miguel disse:


> A chuva faz falta é no Sul no Norte bem podia parar de chover ate ao fim do ano


Eu diria mais, neste momento só trás é problemas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2016 às 14:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> A foto é de 2011. Já mandei mensagem privada, mas mesmo assim não tiraram da página...
> http://www.astropt.org/2011/05/17/lightning-storm-over-lisbon/



Optei por manter a foto pela beleza da mesma, mas corrigi a descrição.
Infelizmente alguém a partilhou como se fosse da data em questão, mas efetivamente não era.
Assunto resolvido!


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 14:41)

dahon disse:


> Eu diria mais, neste momento só trás é problemas.




As secas é que são boas...


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 14:43)

miguel disse:


> A chuva faz falta é no Sul no Norte bem podia parar de chover ate ao fim do ano




Sabes que isso não vai acontecer. Não vale a pena essa comparação sem sentido entre o sul / norte. Em termos de chuva, o norte pertence a outro campeonato.


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2016 às 14:44)

Até parece que o Norte ou Noroeste  têm "culpa" de ser a região mais chuvosa do País, deixem de fazer comparações em termos de chuva entre Norte e Sul, são realidades diferentes..isto independentemente de o Sul estar em seca e naturalmente necessitar de boa chuva para repor água nos solos e barragens. Acho absurdo que se comparem as regiões, é óbvio que chove muito mais no Norte que no Sul, assim como é óbvio que o Sul não é nenhum deserto e tem sido pouco beneficiado em termos de chuvas em quantidade apreciável e que permitam manter os seus ecossistemas e agricultura saudáveis


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 14:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Optei por manter a foto pela beleza da mesma, mas corrigi a descrição.
> Infelizmente alguém a partilhou como se fosse da data em questão, mas efetivamente não era.
> Assunto resolvido!


Ah pronto! Desculpa lá, não tinha visto. 
Eu acho uma falta de respeito quando fazem este tipo de coisas. Fazem copy paste de uma imagem da internet sem os devidos créditos, induzindo várias pessoas em erro e no fim quem fica com os louros são eles...enfim. Há pessoas para tudo...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2016 às 14:47)

james disse:


> As secas é que são boas...


Aí discordo um pouco, as secas são piores mas chuva em excesso também não é bom.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 14:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aí discordo um pouco, as secas são piores mas chuva em excesso também não é bom.


Como dizem: "Tudo em excesso é veneno."


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2016 às 15:00)

james disse:


> As secas é que são boas...


Uau. Conseguiste ler isso do que escrevi. 
Nesse caso posso interpretar do teu post como que inundações, aluimentos, etc é que é bom.


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 15:08)

dahon disse:


> Uau. Conseguiste ler isso do que escrevi.
> Nesse caso posso interpretar do teu post como que inundações, aluimentos, etc é que é bom.




Tivemos 12 meses com precipitação a menos, lá por ter 3 meses com precipitação um pouco acima da média já é a mais.  Não, a tua afirmação não tem sentido. 

Agora, se não gostas de chuva,  aí já é diferente.  Estás no teu direito.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2016 às 15:08)

Pareçe-me que há aqui alguns membros que não tem noção do que dizem... é evidente que chove mais no norte do que no sul e é evidente que nos últimos meses o norte tem tido um défice alto de precipitação... portanto podem dizer que o norte é muito chuvoso e tal, mas a quantidade de agua tem sido normal? Aposto que se o norte estivesse em seca, todos se vinham para aqui queixar mas como estão com chuva em excesso pensam que é normal, e pensam que é normal no sul estar a chover pouco... e fico-me por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2016 às 15:10)

james disse:


> Tivemos 12 meses com precipitação a menos, lá por ter 3 meses com precipitação um pouco acima da média já é a mais.  Não, a tua afirmação não tem sentido.
> 
> Agora, se não gostas de chuva,  aí já é diferente.  Estás no teu direito.


Onde é que tiveste com 12 meses com precipitação a menos? não me faças rir. o ano passado?


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 15:20)

Tive 12 meses com precipitação abaixo da média em 2015, excepto maio. Podes ver, Davidmpb nos registos do ipma. Também me recordo que, em anos mais secos,  aqui no Minho nunca teve menos de 1100 mm anuais. 

Há países  até maiores do que nós, que têm uma uniformidade climática maior. 

Por cá não,  há uma diferença profunda entre o Norte e o Sul. 

E, se não   se quiser ter a percepção disso, mais vale dividir os tópicos livres e de previsão entre  o Norte e o Sul. Fica aqui a sugestão para a moderação.


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2016 às 15:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aposto que se o norte estivesse em seca, todos se vinham para aqui queixar mas como estão com chuva em excesso pensam que é normal, e pensam que é normal no sul estar a chover pouco.



É mais normal (frequente)  um ano  com chuva acima da média no Norte do que no Sul, assim como é mais normal ( frequente)  uma seca a Sul do que a Norte.. o que podemos fazer para alterar isso?


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2016 às 15:21)

james disse:


> Tivemos 12 meses com precipitação a menos, lá por ter 3 meses com precipitação um pouco acima da média já é a mais.  Não, a tua afirmação não tem sentido.
> 
> Agora, se não gostas de chuva,  aí já é diferente.  Estás no teu direito.



 Agora conseguiste deduzir que não gosto de chuva, incrível, a sério estou impressionado. 

O que eu digo não se baseia em números. Os números são muito bonitos até chegares ao terreno. E do que eu observo nos distritos que mais frequento, Viseu e Coimbra estas quantidades de chuva enormes num curto espaço de tempo em que ocorrem só provocam estragos e prejuízos. E por isso volto a dizer, esta chuva que vai continuar a cair só vai trazer problemas.


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 15:27)

Não tenho visto problemas de maior.


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2016 às 15:51)

james disse:


> Não tenho visto problemas de maior.



Ainda bem. Pois eu tenho visto quedas de muros e árvores devido à saturação dos terrenos. Agricultores com as sementeiras atrasadas e em parte comprometidas, árvores de fruto com flor dizimadas.

Vou tentar fazer-me entender melhor, não sei porque algo deve estar a deturpar o que interpretas do que escrevo. 

Em primeiro, no que diz respeito ao facto de gostar de chuva. 
Vai fazer amanhã um ano que mais adorei ver chover. Escusado será dizer que não gostei nada do resultado. Fica a prova captada por mim.

Quanto ao resto eu não me refiro se este ano já choveu acima da média ou não. O que me refiro é a forma como tem chovido. Muita chuva em curtos espaços de tempo, é a isso que me refiro. E foi isso que provocou a enormidade de estragos e prejuízos durante este inverno.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Abr 2016 às 17:09)

james disse:


> Tive 12 meses com precipitação abaixo da média em 2015, excepto maio. Podes ver, Davidmpb nos registos do ipma. Também me recordo que, em anos mais secos,  aqui no Minho nunca teve menos de 1100 mm anuais.
> 
> Há países  até maiores do que nós, que têm uma uniformidade climática maior.
> 
> ...


Não, não foi assim... Setembro de 2015 foi chuvoso no Norte/ noroeste inclusive houve um aviso vermelho.
Houve outros meses que estiveram mais ou menos na média por aí. No geral o ano passado no norte/ noroeste acabou por ser um ano normal.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2016 às 22:16)

miguel disse:


> A chuva faz falta é no Sul no Norte bem podia parar de chover ate ao fim do ano


Se fosse possível, não me importava nada de mandar para o Sul toda a chuva que caído no Centro e Norte no últimos mês. É tudo muito lindo, mas chega a um ponto que é demais e só causa prejuízos.



dahon disse:


> Eu diria mais, neste momento só trás é problemas.


É verdade, tem sido chuva a mais. Desde o inicio do ano, em Coimbra, o acumulado de precipitação é de *587mm*, bem acima da soma média destes 4 meses, que é de 368mm, e já estou a contar com o mês de Abril todo.



dahon disse:


> Ainda bem. Pois eu tenho visto quedas de muros e árvores devido à saturação dos terrenos. Agricultores com as sementeiras atrasadas e em parte comprometidas, árvores de fruto com flor dizimadas.


Está a atrasar bastante os trabalhos agrícolas. Aqui na zona, algumas pessoas ainda conseguiram fazer a sementeira da batata, mas com esta chuva toda não devem ter muita saúde, acabam por apodrecer na terra. Tudo o resto, desde tomateiros, cebolo, pimentos, feijão, é impossível com este tempo. Eram precisos pelo menos 15 dias de sol e temperaturas altas para os terrenos ficarem em condições de serem lavrados.
Tenho aqui um pessegueiro que estava a desenvolver-se muito bem, cheio de folhas novas, muitas flores, mas neste momento as flores caíram todos e as folhas já estão todas engelhadas devido à lepra do pessegueiro, por causa da humidade elevada e temperatura amena.


----------



## camrov8 (14 Abr 2016 às 22:53)

por aqui igual, se no sul dizem que esta tudo seco aqui esta verde mas pouco dá. E parece que só há agricultores no sul, aqui quem plantou batatas bem que esta arrependido, tudo o resto nem vale a pena, ainda se esta a espera do tempo para tomates abóboras e companhia, tanta chuva já não traz nada pois vai toda valeta abaixo pois os terrenos já não conseguem absorver tanta água. mas parece que as frentes gostaram de nós


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 23:15)

A agricultura é uma atividade económica de risco por natureza.  Mas, se houver problemas, os agricultores podem sempre pedir mais um subsídio ao Estado. Também penso que os agricultores que no Norte,  estão sempre com problemas por causa de chover muito, estão com certeza a produzir as culturas erradas. 

Se eu pudesse, no Verão a temperatura nunca alcançava os 30 graus e a HR  era sempre elevada.  Sempre que a temperatura dispara e a HR baixa drasticamente, o país começa a arder... 

Em 2003,  calcula - se que 2500 pessoas morreram em consequência da vaga de calor verificada nessa altura. 

Vou estar atento para ver se os mesmos que estão tão preocupados por chover 2 meses acima da média ( sim,  Janeiro e Fevereiro ; marco, em muitas regiões do Minho, por exemplo, teve precipitação dentro ou até abaixo da média), quando chegar o verão também vão estar preocupados com esta questão tão lesiva do ambiente e da economia. 

Também continuo a não perceber porque continuam a insistir comparar regiões climáticas diferentes.  Se calhar, justificava -se dividir o fórum em Norte e Sul.


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2016 às 23:18)

@DaniFR O último parágrafo é exatamente o que queria dizer. Os meus pais tem uma quinta onde fazem agricultura de subsistência como hobby e está tudo parado. E o pior é mesmo as arvores de fruto. Abrunheiros, Pessegueiros e agora para mim que gosto tanto de cerejas com o granizo e estas chuvas fortes é uma dor ver tudo a ir embora.

Por fim, e para terminar com assunto da minha parte.
Eu com isto não estou a criticar quem gosta de chuva e mesmo chuvas fortes todos os dias. Eu como exemplifiquei no meu post anterior como bom meteolouco também gosto de eventos extremos. Agora acho que de vez em quando devemos descer á terra (literalmente), por a nossa 'loucura' de parte e avaliar a situação com base em factos palpáveis. E depois se calhar chegamos á conclusão que certas afirmações *até fazem sentido*.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Abr 2016 às 23:27)

Hoje ao fim da tarde tive de ir pros lados de Sintra.

Primeiro, grande stress para sair de Lisboa, é que nem me atrevi a ir para o IC19, fiz a IC16 depois CREL e A16. 
Quando estou a subir o IC16 fica um nevoeiro ultra denso, depois na A16 o mesmo, e quando chego a Sintra não se via quase nada... 
Adoro o clima ali da zona de Sintra 

Aqui fica uma pic na A16:






Agora tudo tranquilo aqui pela zona das Amoreiras...


----------



## DaniFR (14 Abr 2016 às 23:34)

james disse:


> A agricultura é uma atividade económica de risco por natureza.  Mas, se houver problemas, os agricultores podem sempre pedir mais um subsídio ao Estado. Também penso que os agricultores que no Norte,  estão sempre com problemas por causa de chover muito, estão com certeza a produzir as culturas erradas.


Subsídios!? Não te esqueças da pequena agricultura familiar.



dahon disse:


> @DaniFR O último parágrafo é exatamente o que queria dizer. Os meus pais tem uma quinta onde fazem agricultura de subsistência como hobby e está tudo parado. E o pior é mesmo as arvores de fruto. Abrunheiros, Pessegueiros e agora para mim que gosto tanto de cerejas com o granizo e estas chuvas fortes é uma dor ver tudo a ir embora.


Nós temos um pequeno terreno, onde cultivamos um pouco de tudo para consumo próprio, mas  com o terreno completamente saturado de água e sem se vislumbrar uma semana de sol nos próximos tempos, nem vale a pena gastar 40€ no aluguer do tractor para lavrar e fresar a terra. Entretanto, com tanta chuva e temperatura amena a erva vai crescendo a olhos vistos, com a vantagem não ter havido geada forte para queimar a maioria da erva.


----------



## comentador (15 Abr 2016 às 11:06)

james disse:


> A agricultura é uma atividade económica de risco por natureza.  Mas, se houver problemas, os agricultores podem sempre pedir mais um subsídio ao Estado. Também penso que os agricultores que no Norte,  estão sempre com problemas por causa de chover muito, estão com certeza a produzir as culturas erradas.
> 
> Se eu pudesse, no Verão a temperatura nunca alcançava os 30 graus e a HR  era sempre elevada.  Sempre que a temperatura dispara e a HR baixa drasticamente, o país começa a arder...
> 
> ...


Bom dia!

"A agricultura é uma atividade económica de risco por natureza.  Mas, se houver problemas, os agricultores podem sempre pedir mais um subsídio ao Estado"

Acho muita piada a quem não tem conhecimento nenhum sobre agricultura e apresenta estas opiniões irreais! Sendo assim, ser-se agricultor pode-se pedir os subsídios que se quiser, faça chuva, faça sol, calor, assim deixem já os vossos empregos e vamos todos prá agricultura! Pedimos uns subsídios quando já não temos dinheiro e é uma maravilha das maravilhas!!! 

James James James, sou agricultor e a tua mentalidade está completamente errada!! Nós agricultores, andamos no campo, semeamos, andamos sempre com a responsabilidade e atentos às culturas e a trabalhar para produzir cada vez mais. Não penses que isto é um mar de rosas! Aqui temos alturas que não temos horários pra se chegar a casa, nem fins de semana nem feriados, há alturas que temos de trabalhar bastante porque é uma actividade dependente do estado do tempo.

E os subsídios? Não é aquilo que te parece!! Recebemos sim, mas vocês só vêem o que recebemos, não vêem que é uma ajuda à perda de produção, depois de termos a despesa com as sementes, a cultivar a terra, oficinas, trabalho. E não só, ao receber-se subsídios as finanças vêm buscar uma percentagem que não é pequena e a segurança social também. Fora os pagamentos aos contabilistas, às associações de produtores, gasóleo para tratores, adubos, oficinas, isto não é um mar de rosas! Quem é agricultor tem pior vida que um funcionário de estado ou funcionário de privados. Temos o trabalho, responsabilidade, temos de andar sempre em cima das culturas a vigiar sem têm problemas, alturas em que não há fins de semana, é praticamente todos os dias!

Quando aos produtores do Norte andarem com as culturas erradas, nem merecia uma resposta!! Querias que eles plantassem o quê???!!! Bananeiras!?!??!!? 


Ainda bem que tu não podes mandar no tempo, senão arruinavas a Natureza logo na primeira semana!! Respeita o clima como é, nunca tivemos anos climáticos iguais e nem nunca vamos ter, faz parte do nosso clima! Se há incêndios não é o clima o culpado, mas sim as mãos criminosas que andam à solta por falta de justiça neste País!

Esqueces-te que tudo o que te cai no copo e no prato todos os dias é graças aos agricultores que produzem os alimentos e bebidas, sem eles não havia comer! Não penses que os alimentos caem do céu e vão para os hipermercados pra tu comprares!!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2016 às 11:27)

james disse:


> A agricultura é uma atividade económica de risco por natureza.  Mas, se houver problemas, os agricultores podem sempre pedir mais um subsídio ao Estado. Também penso que os agricultores que no Norte,  estão sempre com problemas por causa de chover muito, estão com certeza a produzir as culturas erradas.
> 
> Se eu pudesse, no Verão a temperatura nunca alcançava os 30 graus e a HR  era sempre elevada.  Sempre que a temperatura dispara e a HR baixa drasticamente, o país começa a arder...
> 
> ...


ò James, isso és tu que vais ao super-mercado e compras as batatas, as alfaces etc... não te dá trabalho nenhum mas aos outros dá. Eu também não gosto de calor, mas sei que faz falta para o desenvolvimento da agricultura como as uvas por exemplo.
Tanto podem morrer 2500 pessoas por uma vaga de calor como podem morrer por uma vaga de frio ou de enxurradas... é a mesma coisa.
Outra questão, a tua zona raramente alcança os 30 graus no verão, se viesses para o Alentejo nem sei como seria. Mesmo os anos mais secos no Minho raramente falta agua por aí, o mesmo não se pode dizer de outros locais.
Respeita o trabalho dos outros!


----------



## james (15 Abr 2016 às 12:51)

Uma pessoa expressa uma opinião e leva logo com a confederação de agricultores em cima. 

Vamos lá a ver se nos entendemos, para colocar uma pedra sobre o assunto. 

Tenho o maior respeito pelos agricultores, até tenho alguns familiares que são agricultores, como é óbvio estava a ironizar quando disse que estavam à espera do subsídio.  Felizmente, há muitos agricultores que não estão à espera disso. 

É uma atividade de risco por natureza , por isso têm que estar preparados , a nível organizacional , para esse grande risco que são as variações meteorológicas, ainda para mais com o clima irregular que se verifica em boa parte do nosso país.  E não sei se todos os agricultores tem essa noção de risco. 

Outra coisa são os gostos pessoais. Ao contrário da maioria das pessoas que conheço( que dizem que deviam estar 365 dias por ano de sol e calor) , eu gosto genuinamente de chuva, por isso gostava que estivessem 365 dias de chuva por ano ou céu nublado.  Eu não gosto de ver o céu limpo, gosto do tempo sombrio, nem que esteja só nublado, já é bom. 

Mas isso é o meu lado emocional, inconsciente a " falar ".  Outra coisa é o meu lado racional. E este lado diz - me que não é possível chover todos os dias e que a natureza também precisa de outros estados de tempo. 

Finish...


----------



## james (15 Abr 2016 às 16:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> ò James, isso és tu que vais ao super-mercado e compras as batatas, as alfaces etc... não te dá trabalho nenhum mas aos outros dá. Eu também não gosto de calor, mas sei que faz falta para o desenvolvimento da agricultura como as uvas por exemplo.
> Tanto podem morrer 2500 pessoas por uma vaga de calor como podem morrer por uma vaga de frio ou de enxurradas... é a mesma coisa.
> Outra questão, a tua zona raramente alcança os 30 graus no verão, se viesses para o Alentejo nem sei como seria. Mesmo os anos mais secos no Minho raramente falta agua por aí, o mesmo não se pode dizer de outros locais.
> Respeita o trabalho dos outros!




E eu desrespeitei o trabalho de alguém?  Essa é boa... 

E, já agora, estamos num fórum de meteorologia, não estamos num fórum de agricultura.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Abr 2016 às 16:12)

james disse:


> E eu desrespeitei o trabalho de alguém?  Essa é boa...
> 
> E, já agora, estamos num fórum de meteorologia, não estamos num fórum de agricultura.


Tu é que vieste para aqui opinar sobre um assunto do qual não tens conhecimento... e eu não fui o único a comentar.
Tens de ter mais cuidado com o que escreves mesmo ontem afirmaste que o ano passado tiveste 12 meses secos e isso não é verdade.


----------



## james (15 Abr 2016 às 16:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tu é que vieste para aqui opinar sobre um assunto do qual não tens conhecimento... e eu não fui o único a comentar.
> Tens de ter mais cuidado com o que escreves mesmo ontem afirmaste que o ano passado tiveste 12 meses secos e isso não é verdade.




Eu opino sobre o assunto que entender, já agora. 
E, já agora, como sabes que não tenho conhecimentos?  És tu que atestas isso?  

Eu não disse que tive 12 meses secos, estás a deturpar o que eu disse.  Eu disse que tive 12 meses com precipitação abaixo da média, excepto maio. Depois,  realmente, reparei que me tinha esquecido de Setembro. 

E, já agora também, mais respeito pelos outros membros do fórum também era bom.  Gracias.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Abr 2016 às 21:07)

Snifa disse:


> Até parece que o Norte ou Noroeste  têm "culpa" de ser a região mais chuvosa do País, deixem de fazer comparações em termos de chuva entre Norte e Sul, são realidades diferentes..isto independentemente de o Sul estar em seca e naturalmente necessitar de boa chuva para repor água nos solos e barragens. Acho absurdo que se comparem as regiões, é óbvio que chove muito mais no Norte que no Sul, assim como é óbvio que o Sul não é nenhum deserto e tem sido pouco beneficiado em termos de chuvas em quantidade apreciável e que permitam manter os seus ecossistemas e agricultura saudáveis



A questão aqui é mais a diferença abismal entre Norte/Sul. Toda a gente sabe que o Norte é chuvoso mas também sabemos que o Sul não é Deserto.
Não deixa de ser engraçado ver o Norte acima da média na mesma proporção que o Sul está abaixo. 
Cada um com o seu Problema...Certo é que para o ano o padrão vai ter de mudar ou estamos mal e quanto a isso não há dúvidas. Até pode chover 500% no Norte mas no Sul vai ter de chover no minimo 150% .


----------



## Topê (16 Abr 2016 às 12:05)

trovoadas disse:


> A questão aqui é mais a diferença abismal entre Norte/Sul. Toda a gente sabe que o Norte é chuvoso mas também sabemos que o Sul não é Deserto.
> Não deixa de ser engraçado ver o Norte acima da média na mesma proporção que o Sul está abaixo.
> Cada um com o seu Problema...Certo é que para o ano o padrão vai ter de mudar ou estamos mal e quanto a isso não há dúvidas. Até pode chover 500% no Norte mas no Sul vai ter de chover no minimo 150% .



O Sul? As generalizações por vezes são complicadas divido a minha vida entre a Peninsula de Setúbal, Lisboa e Alto Alentejo e posso-te garantir que nem Setúbal nem o Alto Alentejo estão nem de perto nem de longe em seca, bem como toda a costa alentejana e Barlavento algarvio e grande parte do Alentejo duvido sequer estejam em seca fraca, não devemos cair na tentação de generalizar o que se passa no Sudeste do pais( baixo Interior do Alentejo e Sotavento algarvio) para o resto do sul do pais, porque as noticias boas são para ser dadas e festejadas também, e mais de 50% do territorio sul de Portugal não está em seca e é  errado no meu ponto de vista falarmos de forma quase apocalíptica das nossas secas muito circunscritas actualmente a uma área minoritária do territorio quando existem regiões com problemas graves de seca com seca agrícolas ou Seca Hidrológicas que cá em Portugal são quase ficção cientifica.
As diferenças climáticas entre Litoral Norte  e o sul de Portugal sempre existiram, basta olhar para as medias não são uma consequência de todo das tais alterações climáticas ou do aquecimento global, sempre foi assim e sempre será.


----------



## Topê (16 Abr 2016 às 13:24)

Relativo a este evento e padrão chuvoso já se começa a deslumbrar o seu final lá para o final da próxima semana, até lá ainda teremos dias muito chuvosos. 
Para todos os efeitos estou muito, muito curioso, para ver como este puzzle atmosférico vai-se definir futuramente, é que não vejo ainda sinais evidentes de uma estabilização anticiclonica no Atlântico e por outro o lado vai entrar uma entrada continental na Europa enfraquecendo e de que maneira a dorsal africana.


----------



## Agreste (17 Abr 2016 às 20:22)

situação moderadamente favorável para o dia de amanhã no algarve, pela frente que se aproxima de sudoeste e pela orientação do vento de sueste.


----------



## romeupaz (18 Abr 2016 às 08:44)

é de mim ou aquele gancho vai dar... problemas??? Malta mais entendida??





6h15 - 8h30 sat24.com


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2016 às 08:47)

romeupaz disse:


> é de mim ou aquele gancho vai dar... problemas??? Malta mais entendida??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É uma bela depressão, penso que os seu efeitos serão mais expressivos amanhã de acordo com a previsão do IPMA e sobertudo no Norte/Centro.

Previsão para 3ª feira, 19.abril.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu em geral muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes
e acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando forte
(35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h nas terras altas até
final da manhã, tornando-se em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h)
para o final do dia.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
*Possibilidade *de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) para o final do dia.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes
e acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) para o final do dia.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sul-sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 18 de abril de 2016 às 6:5 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
_


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2016 às 09:31)

romeupaz disse:


> é de mim ou aquele gancho vai dar... problemas??? Malta mais entendida??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A depressão está de facto a cavar, rápido, mas não explosivo. Cerca de 10hpa em 18 horas, depois começa a encher ao final do dia. Isso que vemos nas imagens só seria problema se estivesse a acontecer agora junto à costa, assim apenas é um problema para os barcos. Para o continente os efeitos far-se-ão sentir na forma duma frente e linhas de instabilidade a partir da noite, e não o tipo de problema de vento que cavamentos rápidos costumam trazer.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Abr 2016 às 11:21)

Carissimos,
Acham que durante o próximo fim de semana - Sábado, Domingo e 2ª Feira - há possibilidades de sol e umas onditas não muito grandes e mais ou menos certas? Desde o Natal que não tenho um fim de semana de descanso  e necessito de abrir a minha casa da Ericeira.


----------



## Topê (18 Abr 2016 às 11:43)

Isto está bonito está após este evento que vai terminar lá para o final da semana, não se deslumbra sequer um bloqueio anticiclonico duradoiro nem na dorsal nem no Atlântico .
Moral da Historia os dias anticlonicos duradoiros estáveis, com sol e temperaturas altas ainda ficarão adiados e já estamos no final de Abril.
Para quem gosta de chuva, tempo fresco e que acha que o calor mais tarde ou mais cedo virá, são óptimas noticias, para quem gosta de sol, tempo seco, e calor acredito que começa a ser um pouco irritante estes consecutivos adiamentos do sol e do calor permanente.


----------



## Topê (18 Abr 2016 às 11:47)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Carissimos,
> Acham que durante o próximo fim de semana - Sábado, Domingo e 2ª Feira - há possibilidades de sol e umas onditas não muito grandes e mais ou menos certas? Desde o Natal que não tenho um fim de semana de descanso  e necessito de abrir a minha casa da Ericeira.



Muito dificilmente vai estar Lestada o que pode dar um bom Off-shore, típico da primavera, que esta primavera tem estado ausente, poderá vir o sol mas nada de outro mundo e muito provavelmente será sol de pouca dura.
Sorry dar estas noticias.


----------



## Topê (22 Abr 2016 às 09:56)

O final deste evento que durou + ou - 2 semanas terminará hoje, este evento permitiu-nos que venhamos a ter um mês de Abril com temperaturas abaixo da média, e valores de precipitação acima da média diria em praticamente todo o territorio, duvido que haja muito espaços para desvios deste padrão. Como as temperaturas estão longe de disparar, teremos um final do mês com temperaturas normais não dando espaço para que as media vá subir muito. Teremos assim o regresso de os dias primaveris, o que é sem duvida bem-vindo pois estamos atrasados em relação a Europa Central que têm tido dias com temperaturas acima dos 20º graus.
O padrão atmosférico vai continuar pelo que vejo dos modelos instável, o estado do tempo tenderá a desagravar-se mas não teremos ainda grandes bloqueios e dorsais, logo as temperaturas não disparão para calores ou verões antecipados, e deslumbra-se o regresso da instabilidade no final do mês e inicio do Mês de Maio.
Esperemos que Maio ainda traga umas quantas frentes, que traga alguma chuva ao centro-sul pois sabemos que a partir de Junho as coisas começam a ficar mais difíceis aqui para Lisboa e a para o sul em geral.


----------



## Nando Costa (22 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

Topê disse:


> O final deste evento que durou + ou - 2 semanas terminará hoje, este evento permitiu-nos que venhamos a ter um mês de Abril com temperaturas abaixo da média, e valores de precipitação acima da média diria em praticamente todo o territorio, duvido que haja muito espaços para desvios deste padrão. Como as temperaturas estão longe de disparar, teremos um final do mês com temperaturas normais não dando espaço para que as media vá subir muito. Teremos assim o regresso de os dias primaveris, o que é sem duvida bem-vindo pois estamos atrasados em relação a Europa Central que têm tido dias com temperaturas acima dos 20º graus.
> O padrão atmosférico vai continuar pelo que vejo dos modelos instável, o estado do tempo tenderá a desagravar-se mas não teremos ainda grandes bloqueios e dorsais, logo as temperaturas não disparão para calores ou verões antecipados, e deslumbra-se o regresso da instabilidade no final do mês e inicio do Mês de Maio.
> Esperemos que Maio ainda traga umas quantas frentes, que traga alguma chuva ao centro-sul pois sabemos que a partir de Junho as coisas começam a ficar mais difíceis aqui para Lisboa e a para o sul em geral.



Eu não teria tanta certeza. Estou um pouco cético. Os modelos estão muito instáveis, ou seja não mostram nenhuma tendência clara para os primeiros dias da Maio. Ora coloca frentes a cruzar o país, ora coloca cut offs, ora coloca a dorsal em cima de nós. Enfim, não sabemos o que maio nos trara. Não me admirava nada que passassemos dos 20 para os 30 graus. Não sei o tempo que fará na primeira semana de Maio, mas arrisco uma segunda semana quente com algum calor, a semelhança no que tem acontecido nos últimos anos. Mas espero mesmo que este padrão seja para continuar no próximo mês. Temperaturas na média e alguns dias com precipitação. A ver vamos...


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2016 às 13:42)

Topê disse:


> O final deste evento que durou + ou - 2 semanas terminará hoje, este evento permitiu-nos que venhamos a ter um mês de Abril com temperaturas abaixo da média, e valores de precipitação acima da média diria em praticamente todo o territorio, duvido que haja muito espaços para desvios deste padrão. Como as temperaturas estão longe de disparar, teremos um final do mês com temperaturas normais não dando espaço para que as media vá subir muito. Teremos assim o regresso de os dias primaveris, o que é sem duvida bem-vindo pois estamos atrasados em relação a Europa Central que têm tido dias com temperaturas acima dos 20º graus.
> O padrão atmosférico vai continuar pelo que vejo dos modelos instável, o estado do tempo tenderá a desagravar-se mas não teremos ainda grandes bloqueios e dorsais, logo as temperaturas não disparão para calores ou verões antecipados, e deslumbra-se o regresso da instabilidade no final do mês e inicio do Mês de Maio.
> Esperemos que Maio ainda traga umas quantas frentes, que traga alguma chuva ao centro-sul pois sabemos que a partir de Junho as coisas começam a ficar mais difíceis aqui para Lisboa e a para o sul em geral.



Setubal...56,8mm isto é muita chuva? o evento de 2 semanas deu a volta de 30mm não foi nada de especial, não acabo na média e mais a sul o que não deve é faltar zonas que não chegam a média.. Quanto ao tempo para a frente vejo para já nos modelos mais estabilidade que instabilidade mas logo veremos...


----------



## Topê (22 Abr 2016 às 14:03)

miguel disse:


> Setubal...56,8mm isto é muita chuva? o evento de 2 semanas deu a volta de 30mm não foi nada de especial, não acabo na média e mais a sul o que não deve é faltar zonas que não chegam a média.. Quanto ao tempo para a frente vejo para já nos modelos mais estabilidade que instabilidade mas logo veremos...



É bom considerar os dias de chuva e de céu nublado que se tem tido, isso é muito significativo, uma coisa é chover 56 mm num dia ou numa tarde e depois termos tempo quente e seco, outra é chover em vários dias com temperaturas frescas.
É  mais que o suficiente considerando que os meses anteriores foram chuvosos portanto não vejo aqui muita margem, para muitas lamentações  no que respeita ao litoral centro e sul, é apenas a minha opinião.
As boas noticias e os aspectos positivos no meu entender devem ser valorizados, tivemos um período instável prologado, a seca desapareceu, tivemos sim senhor não há como desmentir. Em grande parte do territorio tivemos excelentes acumulados e eventos bem interessantes, desde de frio, neve, chuva, trovoada, etc,etc,etc
Relativo aos modelos não refiro a grandes e sucessivas superfícies frontais a varrem-nos o territorio, mas sim a geopotencias não muito elevados e uma outra hipótese de instabilidade, sem temperaturas muito elevadas, sendo que a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, acho que ainda serão varrios por uma depressão lá para o final do mês a sul ficaremos com os restos o que para mim já é bom, tudo menos 30 e tal graus e períodos intermináveis de anticiclone.


----------



## Topê (22 Abr 2016 às 14:12)

Nando Costa disse:


> Eu não teria tanta certeza. Estou um pouco cético. Os modelos estão muito instáveis, ou seja não mostram nenhuma tendência clara para os primeiros dias da Maio. Ora coloca frentes a cruzar o país, ora coloca cut offs, ora coloca a dorsal em cima de nós. Enfim, não sabemos o que maio nos trara. Não me admirava nada que passassemos dos 20 para os 30 graus. Não sei o tempo que fará na primeira semana de Maio, mas arrisco uma segunda semana quente com algum calor, a semelhança no que tem acontecido nos últimos anos. Mas espero mesmo que este padrão seja para continuar no próximo mês. Temperaturas na média e alguns dias com precipitação. A ver vamos...



Mais que as espuma dos modelos de saída a saída, analiso mais a coisa, a nível da minha interpretação da atmosfera. E considerando que após dias amenos primaveris, que trouxeram temperaturas amenas na Europa central( máximas acima dos 22º,23º graus em Viena de Áustria), teremos uma entrada relativamente vigorosa continental na Europa central e em simultâneo um atlântico em reestruturação atmosférica, o que fará com que não tenhamos ainda anticiclones vigorosos, nem dorsais vigorosas.
Em síntese considero a hipótese de grandes calores ou aquele chavão do senso comum do passar dos 20º para os 30º ainda muito pouco provável.
Sei que para quem gosta mesmo de calor e como ainda não tivemos nada assim de significativo a nivel de calor este ano, que este quadro seja um pouco decepcionante, da mesma forma que eu gosto de tempo fresco e chuvoso temos quem goste de calor e tempo seco, gostos não se discutem. Tal e qual como a chuva, o calor regressará é uma questão de tempo, mas considero que os trinta graus, tirando casos mais ou menos pontuais no Alentejo ou no sul do pais, ainda são quase uma miragem e pelo que leio da atmosfera, acho que ainda vamos ter de aguardar algum tempo. Teremos o normal com temperaturas normais para época, tempo ameno sem ser excessivamente quente, e existirão boas hipóteses de ainda termos alguma chuva aqui no litoral sul, para mim está perfeito.
Agora isto é só a minha opinião e interpretação dos modelos, nestas alturas de fases de transição atmosférica as coisas podem mudar de repente, até agora não vejo nos modelos sinais suficientes que me permitam inferir que possa vir ai períodos quentes e prolongados como tivemos em outras primaveras.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Abr 2016 às 14:56)

Eu só espero é que Maio não seja como o ano passado, isto é, sem chuva e todos os dias praticamente com temperaturas acima dos 30ºc. Se as temperaturas estiverem na casa dos 20ºc para mim já será bom.
Alguns modelos nomeadamente o GFS ainda prevêem alguma instabilidade em especial no interior lá para o fim da próxima semana, já algumas saídas que vem insistindo, ainda faltam uns dias mas veremos.


----------



## Topê (22 Abr 2016 às 15:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu só espero é que Maio não seja como o ano passado, isto é, sem chuva e todos os dias praticamente com temperaturas acima dos 30ºc. Se as temperaturas estiverem na casa dos 20ºc para mim já será bom.
> Alguns modelos nomeadamente o GFS ainda prevêem alguma instabilidade em especial no interior lá para o fim da próxima semana, já algumas saídas que vem insistindo, ainda faltam uns dias mas veremos.



Esse também é o meu desejo e até agora os sinais vão nesse sentido.
Claro que a tendência a partir de agora é para a temperatura subir, os dias aumentarem, e as altas pressões se instalarem. O que desejo é que não hajam períodos pelo menos até Junho de tempo excessivamente quente e prolongado e por enquanto até á data, não vejo que esse risco possa existir antes pelo contrário.


----------



## Nando Costa (22 Abr 2016 às 16:04)

Esperemos que sim. Aliás a previsão mensal do ipma aponta para temperaturas e precipitação dentro dos valores normais para época. Subida de temperaturas sim sou a favor, mas dentro dos padrões normais. Tudo a seu tempo. O calor mais a sério tem tempo de vir, que venha lá para o fim de Maio e em Junho, que isso sim é o normal. Adoro primaveras assim frescas e chuvosas q.b. Em suma, espero que este Maio seja bem diferente dos último anos


----------



## Nando Costa (22 Abr 2016 às 19:23)

Entretanto o IPMA atualizou a sua previsão e prevê precipitação e temperaturas acima do normal, sobretudo a primeira semana. É caso para dizer já foste ou talvez não. É a prova, que os modelos andam a nora. Resta saber, qual o tipo de padrão que vai vencer.


----------



## Topê (22 Abr 2016 às 19:40)

Topê disse:


> Mais que as espuma dos modelos de saída a saída, analiso mais a coisa, a nível da minha interpretação da atmosfera. E considerando que após dias amenos primaveris, que trouxeram temperaturas amenas na Europa central( máximas acima dos 22º,23º graus em Viena de Áustria), teremos uma entrada relativamente vigorosa continental na Europa central e em simultâneo um atlântico em reestruturação atmosférica, o que fará com que não tenhamos ainda anticiclones vigorosos, nem dorsais vigorosas.
> Em síntese considero a hipótese de grandes calores ou aquele chavão do senso comum do passar dos 20º para os 30º ainda muito pouco provável.
> Sei que para quem gosta mesmo de calor e como ainda não tivemos nada assim de significativo a nivel de calor este ano, que este quadro seja um pouco decepcionante, da mesma forma que eu gosto de tempo fresco e chuvoso temos quem goste de calor e tempo seco, gostos não se discutem. Tal e qual como a chuva, o calor regressará é uma questão de tempo, mas considero que os trinta graus, tirando casos mais ou menos pontuais no Alentejo ou no sul do pais, ainda são quase uma miragem e pelo que leio da atmosfera, acho que ainda vamos ter de aguardar algum tempo. Teremos o normal com temperaturas normais para época, tempo ameno sem ser excessivamente quente, e existirão boas hipóteses de ainda termos alguma chuva aqui no litoral sul, para mim está perfeito.
> Agora isto é só a minha opinião e interpretação dos modelos, nestas alturas de fases de transição atmosférica as coisas podem mudar de repente, até agora não vejo nos modelos sinais suficientes que me permitam inferir que possa vir ai períodos quentes e prolongados como tivemos em outras primaveras.



Respondendo a mim próprio as ultimas saidas do ECM e GFS vêm reforçar aquilo que escrevi.


----------



## Topê (22 Abr 2016 às 19:45)

Nando Costa disse:


> Entretanto o IPMA atualizou a sua previsão e prevê precipitação e temperaturas acima do normal, sobretudo a primeira semana. É caso para dizer já foste ou talvez não. É a prova, que os modelos andam a nora. Resta saber, qual o tipo de padrão que vai vencer.



Não me parece que no geral andem tão á nora como isso, têm sido consistentes na ausência de calor excessivo provocados por um atlântico ainda instável e uma entrada fria continental na Europa. As agulhas penso que irão sendo progressivamente acertadas e nós poderemos ou não beneficiar desta situação a nível de precipitação. Para mim o que começa a ser mais claro é que não teremos ainda tempo extremamente quente e seco, neste actual cenário.


----------



## Nando Costa (22 Abr 2016 às 20:15)

Topê disse:


> Não me parece que no geral andem tão á nora como isso, têm sido consistentes na ausência de calor excessivo provocados por um atlântico ainda instável e uma entrada fria continental na Europa. As agulhas penso que irão sendo progressivamente acertadas e nós poderemos ou não beneficiar desta situação a nível de precipitação. Para mim o que começa a ser mais claro é que não teremos ainda tempo extremamente quente e seco, neste actual cenário.



Pessoalmente, desde que as temperaturas não ultrapassem em muito os 20 graus e que vá havendo alguma precipitação, já considero um tempo normal e excelente.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Abr 2016 às 14:55)

A europa está com sarampo 
Podia pegar era à parte mais ocidental...


----------



## Nando Costa (24 Abr 2016 às 12:59)

Boas. As previsões nao estao famosas para quem gosta de chuva e tempo fresco como eu. Receio, que estejamos a entrar num período mais ou menos prolongado de estabilidade atmosférica com as temperaturas um pouco acima da média. Quanto a primeira semana de Maio esta será seca e com as temperaturas acima dos 20 graus em todo o território. Depois disso é uma incógnita. Espero que a instabilidade não tarde a chegar, mas neste momento não se vislumbra nada disso. Em suma, o bom tempo veio para ficar tirando um dia ou outro mais fresco.


----------



## Topê (25 Abr 2016 às 11:13)

Nando Costa disse:


> Boas. As previsões nao estao famosas para quem gosta de chuva e tempo fresco como eu. Receio, que estejamos a entrar num período mais ou menos prolongado de estabilidade atmosférica com as temperaturas um pouco acima da média. Quanto a primeira semana de Maio esta será seca e com as temperaturas acima dos 20 graus em todo o território. Depois disso é uma incógnita. Espero que a instabilidade não tarde a chegar, mas neste momento não se vislumbra nada disso. Em suma, o bom tempo veio para ficar tirando um dia ou outro mais fresco.



Desde de Janeiro até agora que tivemos um padrão instável, tivemos tudo e para todos os gostos, em Fevereiro neve em cotas baixas, nevões no Interior, o Litoral Norte desde do inicio do ano que tem tido chuva+chuva+chuva e + chuva, no Litoral centro e sul temos tido bastantes dias de chuva, muitos dias de céu nublado, temperaturas frescas, em síntese acho que tivemos uns bons meses de Inverno e tivemos um Março e um Abril chuvoso e fresco o que é sempre bom termos estes dois meses seguidos com este padrão. O nosso clima caracteriza-se por variabilidade meteorológica, não somos as Ilhas Faroé, é lógico que não iriamos estar a ser varridos por superfícies frontais constantemente, logo é mais que natural e espectável que o tempo seco e ameno viesse ai, depois destes 4 meses de padrão instável, encaro mais com naturalidade que tenhamos um período ameno e seco, mesmo que tenhamos temperaturas acima dos 25º graus que possam chegar aos 30º como o ECM anda a ameaçar lá para o inicio de Maio, não acho  nada dramático, nem uma referência para o mês de Maio e Junho.
Mas até lá ainda teremos um período instável até ao final do mês, a partir de quarta-feira a temperatura volta a descer e consideravelmente, e a chuva voltará principalmente a norte do sistema Montejunto-estrela mas não só, e teremos tempo fresco com temperaturas dentro ou abaixo da média até ao final do Mês de Abril, situação que não irá permitir que o mês de Abril aqueça o suficiente para que não termine com valores de temperatura média que serão dentro ou abaixo da média. 
Em relação ao mês de Maio, vamos ver o que ai virá, agora para mim estes primeiros 4 meses do ano foram bons, tivemos bons eventos, muita chuva, tivemos supresas, neve em zonas invulgares, foi positivo.
Vamos aguardar o que será a partir de agora, estou curioso de ver como será o mês de Maio, é claro que o calor e tempo ameno virá ai, mas vamos ver se aguenta-se por muito tempo ou não.


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2016 às 11:25)

Aqui pelo Douro Litoral e Minho muitos campos permanecem encharcados e com grandes poças/lagos de água, tempo seco com sol é mais que bem vindo nos próximos dias. Não percebo muito de agricultura, mas terras encharcadas ou submersas  não será muito saudável nem desejável que se mantenham assim e este ano já está acima da média em termos de chuvas no Norte/Noroeste .


----------



## Dav (25 Abr 2016 às 12:23)

Olá a todos.
Fiz o registo hoje e vou iniciar a minha participação.
Como acham que pode vir a ser o mês de Maio? quente e seco ou húmido e fresco?


----------



## Nando Costa (25 Abr 2016 às 12:28)

Boas. Eu tenho estado a seguir o GFS e não o ECM. Parece me provável que tenhamos um período de tempo seco e quente nos primeiros dias de Maio. Neste momento parece que poderá ser coisa para uma 3/4 dias. Depois disso é provável que refresce. Vamos mesmo passar dos 20 para os 30 graus. Bom tempo sim, mas nao exageremos. Depois nao se admirem que no verão faça pouco calor ou nenhum. Sinceramente, preferia que tal não sucedesse, mas já que vai acontecer prefiro que ocorra nos primeiros dias do novo mês, do que mais adiante. Estou esperançoso com o GFS, já que este tem colocado o cenário do regresso do tempo fresco e de alguma chuva para a segunda semana de maio. A ver vamos, isto ainda vai dar muita volta. Pra já só temos a certeza do tempo, que vai fazer até ao dia 1, daí em diante ainda é uma incógnita.


----------



## Nando Costa (25 Abr 2016 às 12:39)

Dav disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Fiz o registo hoje e vou iniciar a minha participação.
> Como acham que pode vir a ser o mês de Maio? quente e seco ou húmido e fresco?



Boas. Sê muito bem vindo a este humilde fórum. Em relação a tua questão. Acho que ninguém te pode dizer ao certo como vai ser. No entanto, os modelos parecem evidenciar que poderá ser um mês irregular e marcado por grande variabilidade meteorológica. Podemos ter um pouco de tudo, ora bom tempo quase de verão, ora tempo mais fresco e instável e tudo por causa do anticiclone que andará cá e lá. As famosas trovoadas de maio também poderão aparecer quiçá. Teremos na Europa Central uma vasta região depressionaria e o choque das diferentes massas de ar poderá potenciar a convecção na península ibérica. Mas os mais atendidos poderão responder melhor do que eu.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

Dav disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Fiz o registo hoje e vou iniciar a minha participação.
> Como acham que pode vir a ser o mês de Maio? quente e seco ou húmido e fresco?


Olá, 
Bem vindo ao fórum 
Já vi que és daqui da minha zona, Marvão, zona bem interessante e bastante linda 
Quanto a isso de como vai ser maio, tal como já aqui disseram é incerto, alias o mês em si é mesmo assim,
vamos vendo.


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2016 às 23:28)




----------



## Agreste (26 Abr 2016 às 11:14)

Incêndios: será que vai começar?

as condições previstas para os dias 2, 3 e 4 de maio parecem-me ser moderadamente interessantes.

- maior número de horas de sol, aproximadamente 14 horas.
- crista anticiclonica pelo norte da península.
- aproximação de baixas pressões relativas via madeira-norte de áfrica.

- céu pouco nublado ou limpo nos dias 30, 1, 2, 3.
- vento moderado de leste nos dias 2 e 3.

- subida de temperaturas no interior centro e sul, vales do guadiana, tejo e sado.

as condições a confirmarem-se repetem o mecanismo habitual de transporte para o litoral atlântico da coluna de ar quente e seco que naturalmente se forma no interior da península ibérica, fruto da radiação solar que se começa a intensificar nesta altura.

Faltou acrescentar que a fase "Bravo" do DECIF começa no domingo dia 1.


----------



## Agreste (26 Abr 2016 às 11:19)

terça-feira 3 de maio pode ser a primeira noite tropical em Faro em 2016.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2016 às 11:38)

Agreste, não dês boas noticias aos incendiários.


----------



## Agreste (26 Abr 2016 às 11:42)

queimadas e outros trabalhos agrícolas/florestais passam a estar proibidos após o dia 30.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Abr 2016 às 13:27)

Agreste disse:


> queimadas e outros trabalhos agrícolas/florestais passam a estar proibidos após o dia 30.



Incluindo trabalhos de desmatação com moto roçadoras?


----------



## jonas (26 Abr 2016 às 13:59)

Agreste disse:


> Incêndios: será que vai começar?
> 
> as condições previstas para os dias 2, 3 e 4 de maio parecem-me ser moderadamente interessantes.
> 
> ...


Acho que é bem possível.Dadas essas condições meteorológicas muito propícias ao aparecimento deles.
Por falar nisso, o tópico dos incêndios já está aberto?


----------



## Agreste (26 Abr 2016 às 15:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Incluindo trabalhos de desmatação com moto roçadoras?



informação incorreta, peço desculpa pelo engano.

1 de julho / 30 setembro - período critico - fase Charlie.


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2016 às 16:15)

Está quase a fazer 1 ano esta notícia 

*China says no to amateur weathermen*

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-china-blog-32527752



> In an extraordinary step, Beijing is banning individuals or organisations from issuing unofficial weather forecasts as of 1 May.
> 
> Those breaking the law could face fines of up to $8,000 (£5,200) or even imprisonment.
> 
> Beijing says that only official forecasts from the country's weather centre are allowed to be published.





> State media say the new measures are needed to prevent public panic in the face of a major weather event.
> 
> One newspaper said that a false alert about a typhoon earlier this year prompted people to cancel their travel plans.


----------



## lm1960 (26 Abr 2016 às 19:53)

jonas disse:


> Acho que é bem possível.Dadas essas condições meteorológicas muito propícias ao aparecimento deles.
> Por falar nisso, o tópico dos incêndios já está aberto?



Boas,

Não lembrem a malta s/ este assunto (incêndios), deixem os incendiários hibernados como têm estado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2016 às 22:51)

Agreste, fizeste muito bem em alertares para os incêndios.

Já, que os governantes parecem que vivem noutro planeta: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=821461

Como é que, em meados de Abril, uma pessoa ligada ao governo vem dizer para a comunicação social que este será "bom ano" em termos de incêndios.


----------



## Thomar (27 Abr 2016 às 09:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agreste, fizeste muito bem em alertares para os incêndios.
> 
> Já, que os governantes parecem que vivem noutro planeta: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=821461
> 
> Como é que, em meados de Abril, uma pessoa ligada ao governo vem dizer para a comunicação social que este será "bom ano" em termos de incêndios.


Vivem mesmo noutro planeta . Além disso como é que se pode dizer que vai ser um "bom ano", quando a quantidade de precipitação que caiu em toda a região norte e centro vem em muito aumentar a quantidade de "combustível" disponível. Eu espero sinceramente que a área ardida este ano seja menor do que os anos anteriores, mas desconfio mesmo que se vai passar o oposto, meios aereos insuficientes (e avariados), corporações de bombeiros sem dinheiro, juntas de freguesia sem meios humanos e materiais para sensibilizar populações, falta de limpeza de terrenos privados, são tanto os motivos para termos um ano Mau.
Desculpem o "post" negativista, mas acho que está mais próximo da realidade.


----------



## Topê (27 Abr 2016 às 14:07)

Olhando para os modelos, é seguro que teremos tempo quente no inicio do mês, a questão é a duração e por o que parece se perspectivar a médio prazo apos as 192h é que teremos novamente uma circulação zonal e quiçá o regresso de alguma instabilidade lá mais para a frente. 
Na pratica aposto num período quente durante os primeiros 7-10 dias do mês com subida gradual da temperatura a partir de dia 1 mas a partir dai as hipóteses de termos instabilidade serão também grandes.
Continuo a gostar do que vejo a nível do comportamento atmosférico, se bem que neste momento todas as hipóteses serão possíveis.


----------



## dopedagain (27 Abr 2016 às 15:14)

A nova saida dos meteogramas dá queda de neve para 6/7 de Maio, estamos a uma distancia temporal muito muito grande, mas séria algo incrível para essa altura do ano.


----------



## Dav (27 Abr 2016 às 18:37)

Estas bombas é que vinham a calhar


----------



## comentador (28 Abr 2016 às 13:44)

boa tarde!

Pelo que vejo no NOAA, há previsão de chuva a partir do dia 6 e nas próximas semanas! Sei que é a longo prazo mas alguém aqui confirma isto, ou é apenas futurologia de modelos?


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2016 às 14:00)

comentador disse:


> boa tarde!
> 
> Pelo que vejo no NOAA, há previsão de chuva a partir do dia 6 e nas próximas semanas! Sei que é a longo prazo mas alguém aqui confirma isto, ou é apenas futurologia de modelos?



É uma forte possibilidade entre dia 4 e dia 6 termos muitas trovoadas  depois do dia 6 promete mas logo se verá..


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2016 às 17:30)

comentador disse:


> boa tarde!
> 
> Pelo que vejo no NOAA, há previsão de chuva a partir do dia 6 e nas próximas semanas! Sei que é a longo prazo mas alguém aqui confirma isto, ou é apenas futurologia de modelos?


Para a semana é provável que venham aguaceiros/ trovoadas, visto que uma depressão vinda de sul/ sudoeste deverá passar pelo território em especial na região sul, é o que está modelado neste momento. Mas isto é apenas uma tendência provável.


----------



## Topê (28 Abr 2016 às 17:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para a semana é provável que venham aguaceiros/ trovoadas, visto que uma depressão vinda de sul/ sudoeste deverá passar pelo território em especial na região sul, é o que está modelado neste momento. Mas isto é apenas uma tendência provável.



O melhor poderá estar lá para a frente


----------



## Nando Costa (28 Abr 2016 às 17:46)

Sim de acordo com os modelos teremos uns 4/5dias quentes com algum calor interessante para que de dia 7 em diante tenhamos o regresso da chuva e do tempo fresco. Esperamos que sim, porque queremos um Maio a moda antiga, ou seja com um pouco de tudo.


----------



## Topê (28 Abr 2016 às 17:59)

Nando Costa disse:


> Sim de acordo com os modelos teremos uns 4/5dias quentes com algum calor interessante para que de dia 7 em diante tenhamos o regresso da chuva e do tempo fresco. Esperamos que sim, porque queremos um Maio a moda antiga, ou seja com um pouco de tudo.




Tudo se conjuga nesse sentido. Esperemos que os modelos não voltem atrás, mas estou convencido que não, a atmosfera continua muito dinâmica no Atlântico.
Falando da minha opinião pessoal, este tempo quente e seco, está óptimo ou seja, com conta peso e medida.


----------



## Thomar (28 Abr 2016 às 20:33)

De saída em saída, as run's do GFS têm tirado precipitação , mas agora (run das 12H) dão a "fantástica"  quantidade de 3,3mm de quarta para quinta no meteograma para Ponte de Sôr  . Quero trovoadas!


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2016 às 22:10)

Thomar disse:


> De saída em saída, as run's do GFS têm tirado precipitação , mas agora (run das 12H) dão a "fantástica"  quantidade de 3,3mm de quarta para quinta no meteograma para Ponte de Sôr  . Quero trovoadas!


Isso não quer dizer nada em eventos convetivos os modelos podem prever 3mm e pode chover 20mm por exemplo. Mas vai-me parecendo quase certa essa instabilidade.
Mas nisso concordo, temos até tido bons eventos de chuva este ano mas trovoadas até agora poucas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2016 às 22:24)

Eu quero é calor sem chuvinha, tira uma pessoa férias nessa semana para chover.


----------



## Nando Costa (30 Abr 2016 às 12:34)

Boas. Neste momento e de acordo com os modelos,  a tendência é esta para os próximos 15 dias. Tempo seco e quente, a cheirar a verão, até quinta-feira dia 5. Daí em diante, os modelos vão insistindo no regresso da instabilidade e de descida das temperaturas, para valores dentro ou ligeiramente abaixo da média e para todo o território. É um cenário que, apesar da distância temporal é cada vez mais provável e creio que se vai confirmar. O anticiclone andará cá e lá, o que permitirá a aproximação de depressões. E como disseram aqui, o Atlântico está muito ativo ainda e isso é bom sinal e regra geral é chuva pela certa. Gostaria de saber como estamos a nível de teleconexoes e de temperaturas do mar. Seria interessante verificar esses dados, são fatores que influenciam a existência ou não de instabilidade. Estou a gostar do que vejo nos modelos, espero mesmo que se concretize e a ser este Maio será bastante diferente do maio do ano passado e ainda bem. O normal em Maio é isto. Esperamos que um maio algo antagônico e instável, seja o pontapé de saída para um verão em grande algo quente e turbulento.


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2016 às 13:28)

A circulação zonal continua desaparecida. O Verão está à porta querendo isto dizer que a probabilidade de a mesma surgir é baixa (o seu surgimento significaria um verão anómalo). Contudo, estou particularmente interessado na posição do anticiclone neste verão. Nos próximos dias o GFS mete o anticiclone tendencialmente a oeste dos Açores significando isto temperaturas tendencialmente frescas.

O início da temporada de furacões pode estacionar o anticiclone na sua posição normal. Por outro lado, o regime atual pode continuar (circulação meridional com um anticiclone mais ou menos móvel na direção oeste-este). Isto significaria um verão instável nos Açores. Não só ajudaria os furacões a chegarem ao arquipélago mais cedo como permitiria a passagem de rios atmosféricos/plumas tropicais tendencialmente mais intensos do que no inverno.

As festas do Senhor Santo Cristo começaram oficialmente ontem em S. Miguel. Há 4 anos, a mesma festa (dias mais tarde) foi marcada por tempo severo incluindo trovoada muito intensa:


O tópico apropriado já tem poucas imagens disponíveis. Na altura a responsável foi uma depressão a sul:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-maio-2012.6485/page-9#post-328474


----------



## Topê (30 Abr 2016 às 14:57)

Nesta altura do campeonato, reservo já as faixas, e arrisco, virá ai instabilidade após quarta/quinta feira, e porque o que vejo dos modelos será um evento bem interessante. 
O curioso como tem sido apanágio dos últimos meses, é que este evento quente irá ser menor temporalmente e menos intenso com menos calor do que se perspectiva á uns dois,três dias, é interessante que á medida que nos aproximamos a tendência tem sido a retirada do calor e não o contrário. 
Estou a gostar do que vejo, como gostei da parte final deste Inverno e da Primavera e estou a gostar da tendência que se tem visto nos modelos. 
A  virá ai, e como diz o Forrest Gump: Again!


----------



## Nando Costa (30 Abr 2016 às 15:22)

Topê disse:


> Nesta altura do campeonato, reservo já as faixas, e arrisco, virá ai instabilidade após quarta/quinta feira, e porque o que vejo dos modelos será um evento bem interessante.
> O curioso como tem sido apanágio dos últimos meses, é que este evento quente irá ser menor temporalmente e menos intenso com menos calor do que se perspectiva á uns dois,três dias, é interessante que á medida que nos aproximamos a tendência tem sido a retirada do calor e não o contrário.
> Estou a gostar do que vejo, como gostei da parte final deste Inverno e da Primavera e estou a gostar da tendência que se tem visto nos modelos.
> A  virá ai, e como diz o Forrest Gump: Again!


 É verdade. Quinta feira as temperaturas já descem e deve chover. Por isso, a instabilidade é quase certa que virá e quase aposto que poderá ficar por cá até meados do mês com dias um tanto frescos. Seria muito bom de facto. E tudo porque o anticiclone irá posicionar-se a oeste dos Açores, por outro lado teremos um anticiclone na europa central o que permitirá que as depressões se aproximem da península ibérica. Gosto deste padrão. Parece que os Maios que conheci na minha infancia/adolescentes estão de volta. Esperemos que os modelos continuem a insistir nesta tendência a médio prazo e que acentuam de preferência.


----------



## HélderCosta (30 Abr 2016 às 23:45)

Trovoada ainda aceito agora chuva estou farto! Espero que a tendencia seja para tudo se dissipar!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Mai 2016 às 00:20)

HélderCosta disse:


> Trovoada ainda aceito agora chuva estou farto! Espero que a tendencia seja para tudo se dissipar!



Se os modelos mantiverem mais ou menos este cenário poderemos ter trovoadas, e daquelas primaveris, com temperaturas mais altas. As que dão mais gosto portanto.  Ainda não se sabe ao certo que zonas serão mais afectadas, para o interior a festa para já parece garantida, como é costume nestas cutt-off's.

Mas lá está, para termos algo decente neste nosso cantinho os ingredientes têm de estar lá todos, tem de haver quase um alinhamento dos astros. Estou  à espera de um bom evento convectivo quase há cinco anos. Daqueles que as células rebentam e atravessam o continente de sul para norte, com temperaturas elevadas. A última vez que vi isso cá no litoral foi no 21 de Agosto de 2011. Esses eventos apareciam quase todos anos de maio a setembro, antigamente. Agora parece que são cada vez mais raros. 

Vamos ver o que nos reserva esta semana.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2016 às 00:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Se os modelos mantiverem mais ou menos este cenário poderemos ter trovoadas, e daquelas primaveris, com temperaturas mais altas. As que dão mais gosto portanto.  Ainda não se sabe ao certo que zonas serão mais afectadas, para o interior a festa para já parece garantida, como é costume nestas cutt-off's.
> 
> Mas lá está, para termos algo decente neste nosso cantinho os ingredientes têm de estar lá todos, tem de haver quase um alinhamento dos astros. Estou  à espera de um bom evento convectivo quase há cinco anos. Daqueles que as células rebentam e atravessam o continente de sul para norte, com temperaturas elevadas. A última vez que vi isso cá no litoral foi no 21 de Agosto de 2011. Esses eventos apareciam quase todos anos de maio a setembro, antigamente. Agora parece que são cada vez mais raros.
> 
> Vamos ver o que nos reserva esta semana.


Já lá vai o tempo em que apareciam trovoadas atrás umas das outras durante vários dias de maio a setembro, agora a única coisa que tem aparecido durante esses 5 meses é calor...mas estou com esperanças que este ano haja algo à antiga  mas vamos lá ver se não apanho uma desilusão


----------



## comentador (1 Mai 2016 às 22:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Já lá vai o tempo em que apareciam trovoadas atrás umas das outras durante vários dias de maio a setembro, agora a única coisa que tem aparecido durante esses 5 meses é calor...mas estou com esperanças que este ano haja algo à antiga  mas vamos lá ver se não apanho uma desilusão


Joralentejano, "...agora a única coisa que tem aparecido durante esses 5 meses é calor". Não me digas que isso é anormal fazer calor de maio a setembro?!?!??!?!  Não me digas que querias frio no verão??!!! Trovoadas sempre houve no verão, mas umas atrás das outras de maio a setembro?!?!? Isso não é trovoada a mais?!?! Ou é o teu desejo de fazer trovoada?!?! Sinceramente, ainda bem que ninguém manda no tempo, senão estavamos metidos numa grande miséria e não havia agricultura, era tudo destruido!!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2016 às 22:39)

Bem esta saída do ECMWF, muita chuva prevista para quinta.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2016 às 22:42)

comentador disse:


> Joralentejano, "...agora a única coisa que tem aparecido durante esses 5 meses é calor". Não me digas que isso é anormal fazer calor de maio a setembro?!?!??!?!  Não me digas que querias frio no verão??!!! Trovoadas sempre houve no verão, mas umas atrás das outras de maio a setembro?!?!? Isso não é trovoada a mais?!?! Ou é o teu desejo de fazer trovoada?!?! Sinceramente, ainda bem que ninguém manda no tempo, senão estavamos metidos numa grande miséria e não havia agricultura, era tudo destruido!!


Não me digas que é normal o calor começar logo em maio e durar até setembro, ou se calhar como tem sido ultimamente até outubro (??) para mim é anormal o calor começar logo em maio e durar até ao final do verão ou até depois, pelo o teu post estás-me a dar a entender que para ti o verão começa logo em maio. quanto ás trovoadas, disse apenas que apareciam umas atrás das outras durante alguns dias, nunca disse que era todos os dias durante o verão...quando disse que queria trovoadas não eram trovoadas que destruam tudo, nunca disse que só desejava trovoadas mas também não desejo só calor...penso que para os que gostam de alguma animação o desejo também não seja só calor mas pronto, é melhor nem dizer mais nada .


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mai 2016 às 22:44)

comentador disse:


> Joralentejano, "...agora a única coisa que tem aparecido durante esses 5 meses é calor". Não me digas que isso é anormal fazer calor de maio a setembro?!?!??!?!  Não me digas que querias frio no verão??!!! Trovoadas sempre houve no verão, mas umas atrás das outras de maio a setembro?!?!? Isso não é trovoada a mais?!?! Ou é o teu desejo de fazer trovoada?!?! Sinceramente, ainda bem que ninguém manda no tempo, senão estavamos metidos numa grande miséria e não havia agricultura, era tudo destruido!!


Há gostos e gostos, não vale a pena criticar alguém com uma opinião divergente à tua.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mai 2016 às 22:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem esta saída do ECMWF, muita chuva prevista para quinta.


Vamos lá ver se não há fiascada outra vez.


----------



## Topê (2 Mai 2016 às 10:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vamos lá ver se não há fiascada outra vez.




Desde de Janeiro que não tem havido muita fiascada no que respeita á precipitação.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (2 Mai 2016 às 11:46)

Pode ser que este ano seja um ano à antiga, já a começar com esta frente que vai chegar nos próximos dias.


----------



## Dav (2 Mai 2016 às 12:09)

Este site dá 108,2mm de chuva para Marvão de 4ª a 2ª feira:

http://www.tempo.pt/marvao.htm


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mai 2016 às 13:39)

Topê disse:


> Desde de Janeiro que não tem havido muita fiascada no que respeita á precipitação.


O último, suposto, "evento" foi um grande fiasco para Lisboa e Setúbal.


----------



## Topê (2 Mai 2016 às 14:20)

Os modelos continuam consistentes


Tiagolco disse:


> O último, suposto, "evento" foi um grande fiasco para Lisboa e Setúbal.



Na globalidade, Lisboa e Setúbal estão com valores de precipitação acima ou no mínimo dentro da media, nestes primeiros 4 meses do ano e além disso, tiveram vários dias de chuva ou com céu muito nublado, o que é muito relevante pois é totalmente diferente chover 50 mm em um dia ou chover 50 mm em dez dias, logo o ano tem sido bastante positivo nesse capitulo.  E a toada continua após este período seco e relativamente quente, teremos de volta a precipitação mais ou menos generalizada a praticamente todo o territorio, durante um período prolongado de tempo. Quem será mais beneficiado? haverá sempre regiões mais beneficiadas que outras, já sabemos que no Litoral Norte chove em médio o dobro que a região do centro/sul .
Muito sinceramente desde de Janeiro que aqui em Lisboa, tive de tudo um pouco, granizo, frio, chuva.
Tem sido um inicio do ano positivo, estou satisfeito com os eventos que temos tido, perspectivas de chuva para Maio? que poderão permitir que o mês seja chuvoso? é sempre uma óptima noticia. 
O Jorge Jesus disse uma vez quando chegou ao Benfica que estaria preocupado se a sua equipa não criasse oportunidades de golo, faço o paralelismo com meteolouco, estaria preocupado se os modelos não criassem oportunidades de instabilidade, a concretização essa é sempre variável, mas até á data tem sido um ano bem interessante e produtivo.


----------



## Topê (2 Mai 2016 às 14:31)

Um promaior deste evento é que tudo indica que poderá beneficiar e muito a metade sul do territorio.
Uma questão aos colegas do forum, o user James que adora o tempo instável e considerando que estamos prestes a entrar num evento instável, estranho a sua ausência já prolongada aqui no forum, considerando que era sempre muito activo.


----------



## Dav (2 Mai 2016 às 14:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> O último, suposto, "evento" foi um grande fiasco para Lisboa e Setúbal.


Para mim fiasco é quando está previsto haver alguma coisa e não acontecer nada, e foi precisamente o que aconteceu aí no ultimo evento, previa-se que o melhor se ia passar no interior centro e sul e assim foi.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mai 2016 às 14:36)

Topê disse:


> Os modelos continuam consistentes
> 
> 
> Na globalidade, Lisboa e Setúbal estão com valores de precipitação acima ou no mínimo dentro da media, nestes primeiros 4 meses do ano e além disso, tiveram vários dias de chuva ou com céu muito nublado, o que é muito relevante pois é totalmente diferente chover 50 mm em um dia ou chover 50 mm em dez dias, logo o ano tem sido bastante positivo nesse capitulo.  E a toada continua após este período seco e relativamente quente, teremos de volta a precipitação mais ou menos generalizada a praticamente todo o territorio, durante um período prolongado de tempo. Quem será mais beneficiado? haverá sempre regiões mais beneficiadas que outras, já sabemos que no Litoral Norte chove em médio o dobro que a região do centro/sul .
> ...


Concordo contigo. Este ano tem sido bastante interessante. Já houve 8 dias de trovoada e perdi a conta nos dias de chuva. Já o ano passado...
O último evento foi um total fiasco, sendo o interior mais beneficiado, mas veremos...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mai 2016 às 14:40)

Dav disse:


> Para mim fiasco é quando está previsto haver alguma coisa e não acontecer nada, e foi precisamente o que aconteceu aí no ultimo evento, previa-se que o melhor se ia passar no interior centro e sul e assim foi.


Acredita! Estavam previstos aguaceiros e trovoada (com uma probabilidade menor) e não aconteceu absolutamente nada. No tópico Seguimento Litoral Centro do mês passado poderás confirmar. Mas enfim, tendo em conta o tipo de evento que foi, já era mais ou menos previsível...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mai 2016 às 14:43)

Topê disse:


> Um promaior deste evento é que tudo indica que poderá beneficiar e muito a metade sul do territorio.
> Uma questão aos colegas do forum, o user James que adora o tempo instável e considerando que estamos prestes a entrar num evento instável, estranho a sua ausência já prolongada aqui no forum, considerando que era sempre muito activo.


Provavelmente abandonou o fórum. Vi algures que queria desativar a sua conta...


----------



## Dav (2 Mai 2016 às 14:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acredita! Estavam previstos aguaceiros e trovoada (com uma probabilidade menor) e não aconteceu absolutamente nada. No tópico Seguimento Litoral Centro do mês passado poderás confirmar. Mas enfim, tendo em conta o tipo de evento que foi, já era mais ou menos previsível...


Não digo o contrário, mas as regiões mais beneficiadas são aquelas que eu mencionei.


----------



## Topê (2 Mai 2016 às 15:09)

Grande parte do territorio português, tem muito pouco potencial para fenómenos convectivos e trovoadas, comparativamente com a Europa continental ou mesmo as mesetas espanholas.
Sinceramente não consigo dizer se anteriormente havia mais ou menos trovoadas, mas como sempre vivi no litoral, trovoadas não é um fenómeno que guarde muitas memorias,.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2016 às 15:52)

Nos próximos dias PT continental será afetado pela poeira do deserto. Cada modelo tem uma perspetiva diferente. Aqui fica uma:







Ainda nos próximos dias, a circulação meridional fará com que o nordeste do Canadá receba ar tropical. St. John - 45º N - vai ter um autêntico verão para o final da semana:






No satélite será certamente uma pluma tropical muito interessante.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2016 às 16:43)

A meteorologia e a geopolítica...






O Egito é um caso complicado...

*Egypt faces drinking water shortage because of Nile pollution*

http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/originals/2014/03/egypt-nile-pollution-drinking-water-shortage.html

*'We woke up in a desert' – the water crisis taking hold across Egypt *

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/aug/04/egypt-water-crisis-intensifies-scarcity

*Water wars intensify between Egypt, Ethiopia*

http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/ori...naissance-dam-water-storage-nile-dispute.html

Um país de 90 milhões de habitantes com pobreza e desemprego endémico. Quando a comida ficou demasiado cara foi o que se viu naquela parte do mundo. E quando faltar a água? Só a expansão do canal de Suez custou 8 mil milhões numa altura em que o comércio marítimo está estagnado. Entre ataques terroristas, quedas de aviões e ataques dos militares a civis o turismo está em queda livre. Penso que o resultado final é mais ou menos previsível, especialmente no Médio Oriente.


----------



## Agreste (2 Mai 2016 às 21:02)

boa descarga de água na terça ou quarta feira da próxima semana... tudo teórico.


----------



## Topê (3 Mai 2016 às 18:36)

O tempo quente e de Verão assim até me sabe bem , sabendo á priori que logo depois virá ai chuva , e descidas da temperaturas  .
É totalmente diferente termos dois dias quentes como ontem e hoje, e olharmos para á frente e vermos instabilidade e tempo fresco, do que termos estes dias quentes e olharmos para á frente e vermos que iríamos ter este estado tempo por tempo indeterminado logo no inicio de Maio.
É bom ver que o mês de Maio vai-se salvar no que respeita a precipitação e poderá ter terminar dentro ou abaixo da média a nivel de temperaturas, se bem que isso só saberemos mais tarde.


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Mai 2016 às 23:11)

É verdade Topê. Não poderia estar mais de acordo. Por aqui, hoje foi um dia quente e em que apareceram alguns focos de incêndio. É impressionante. Não pode vir dois/tres dias quentes, que a praga começa logo. Felizmente, que será tempo de pouca dura. A partir de quinta/sexta, as temperaturas descerão para valores normais dentro da media. Resumindo, vem aí chuva e tempo fresco, que poderá estender-se até ao dia 13 de Maio. Isto sim é o tempo dito normal e habitual para o mês de maio. Portanto, bem diferente da aberração que foi o maio de 2015 e de anos anteriores e ainda bem.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mai 2016 às 09:15)

Célia Salta disse:


> Por aqui (Sul de Italia)


No Sul de Itália, onde? Boas férias e partilha no seguimento europa!


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Mai 2016 às 09:43)

NIcotera estou a fazer erasmus


----------



## Topê (4 Mai 2016 às 10:35)

Nando Costa disse:


> É verdade Topê. Não poderia estar mais de acordo. Por aqui, hoje foi um dia quente e em que apareceram alguns focos de incêndio. É impressionante. Não pode vir dois/tres dias quentes, que a praga começa logo. Felizmente, que será tempo de pouca dura. A partir de quinta/sexta, as temperaturas descerão para valores normais dentro da media. Resumindo, vem aí chuva e tempo fresco, que poderá estender-se até ao dia 13 de Maio. Isto sim é o tempo dito normal e habitual para o mês de maio. Portanto, bem diferente da aberração que foi o maio de 2015 e de anos anteriores e ainda bem.




Sem duvida arriscaria a dizer que para nos próximos dias neste evento teremos mesmo na parte sul do territorio temperaturas abaixo da média considerando que por exemplo a média das máximas para Maio em Lisboa andam á volta de 22º graus, teremos máximas nos próximos dias inferiores a estes valores.
No Litoral Norte isso já não será bem assim e as temperaturas ficarão dentro da média.
Estou muito curioso neste evento para ver a sua incidência na parte sul do territorio nacional, acho que iremos ter excelentes surpresas.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Mai 2016 às 10:54)

Era bom que a chuva fosse em abundância já que existem barragens que estão abaixo dos 50% de capacidade. O verão está ai à porta e se não for este evento a deixar umas pingas generosas, não vejo quando mais possa ser.


----------



## Topê (4 Mai 2016 às 11:23)

StormyAlentejo disse:


> Era bom que a chuva fosse em abundância já que existem barragens que estão abaixo dos 50% de capacidade. O verão está ai à porta e se não for este evento a deixar umas pingas generosas, não vejo quando mais possa ser.






StormyAlentejo disse:


> Era bom que a chuva fosse em abundância já que existem barragens que estão abaixo dos 50% de capacidade. O verão está ai à porta e se não for este evento a deixar umas pingas generosas, não vejo quando mais possa ser.



Sim neste momento esse defice de precipitação está muito circunscrito ao Sotavento algarvio e  extremo Interior do Baixo Alentejo, a restante parte sul do territorio, ou seja, Alto Alentejo, Barlavento Algarvio, Litoral Alentejano,Ribatejo e Estremadura( regiões da Grande Lisboa, e Penisula de Setubal) estão factualmente com valores equilibrados de pluviosidade graças a últimos meses chuvosos que se têm registado desde Dezembro/Janeiro até á data, lógico com maior ou menor incidência em uma ou outra região, mas regra geral a situação está na norma ou um pouco acima da norma.
Relativo ao Sudeste do territorio( interior baixo alentejano e Sotavento algarvio), as previsões estão a ser generosas neste evento e podem superar meras "pingas", caso estas previsões se concretizem, o que pode ou não pode acontecer( pode tudo ir para o Golfo de Cadiz ou para Marrocos), mas se acontecer, será um excelente contributo para que a região que falta estar equilibrada a nível de precipitação em Portugal continental tenha esse problema desagravado e consiga encarar melhor o período estival que poderá este ano ser mais curto que o normal( pois já estamos em meados de Maio as portas do Verão) .
Vamos esperar para ver pessoalmente torço e faço figas para que a parte sul do territorio seja beneficiada neste evento em especial o Sudeste do territorio, para que todas as regiões em Portugal estejam satisfeitas neste particular.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2016 às 12:31)

Topê disse:


> Sim neste momento esse defice de precipitação está muito circunscrito ao Sotavento algarvio e  extremo Interior do Baixo Alentejo, a restante parte sul do territorio, ou seja, Alto Alentejo, Barlavento Algarvio, Litoral Alentejano,Ribatejo e Estremadura( regiões da Grande Lisboa, e *Penisula de Setubal*) estão factualmente com valores equilibrados de pluviosidade graças a *últimos meses chuvosos* que se têm registado desde Dezembro/Janeiro até á data, lógico com maior ou menor incidência em uma ou outra região, mas regra geral a situação está na norma ou um pouco acima da norma.



Setúbal o mês que teve perto da média e mesmo assim ficou abaixo foi Janeiro, de resto sempre abaixo da média e Março foi dos mais secos dos últimos muitos anos...  Mas ao menos estamos de acordo numa coisa este evento pode trazer bons alívios para o Sul em particular..


----------



## Topê (4 Mai 2016 às 13:02)

miguel disse:


> Setúbal o mês que teve perto da média e mesmo assim ficou abaixo foi Janeiro, de resto sempre abaixo da média e Março foi dos mais secos dos últimos muitos anos...  Mas ao menos estamos de acordo numa coisa este evento pode trazer bons alívios para o Sul em particular..



Pois não tenho acesso aos dados oficiais da estação de Setúbal, mas sim de Lisboa( base dados do accuweather , peço desculpas se existe alguma ligeira margem de erro nos dados apresentados, pois somei os valores, nos relatórios diários do accuweather, que penso se baseiam na estação oficial de Lisboa ):

Lisboa  os seguintes valores de precipitação
Janeiro: 126mm
Fevereiro: 75 mm
Março: 44 mm
Abril: 89 mm

Um detalhe muito importante é a distribuição da precipitação e a quantidade de dias de chuva o que para a seca é muito importante e contraria e muito as teses diria até dogmas do aquecimento global que no nosso territorio só teremos chuvas muito concentradas e em curto espaço de tempo, verificamos que até agora em Lisboa e este ano isso não se comprova antes pelo contrário :

Dias de chuva com valores iguais ou superiores a 1mm:
Janeiro:  17 dias de chuva
Fevereiro: 12 dias de chuva
Março: 13 dias de chuva
Abril: 10 dias de chuva

Existem meses em Lisboa de facto de Fevereiro e Março ligeiramente abaixo da média. Mas o que é muito significativo são os dias em que ocorreu precipitação nem que seja de 1,2,3,5 mm, o que todos sabemos aliado a temperaturas frescas é muito importante e fundamental para o stress termico da bioesfera e extinção da seca. É muito melhor e proveitoso chover 44 mm em Março em Lisboa mesmo estando abaixo da média em 13 dias com temperaturas frescas dentro ou abaixo da média, que chover 88 mm em 2,3 dias e depois termos temperaturas quentes acima da média.



O meu comentário foi referido na globalidade desde do inicio do ano e nessa matéria acho muito dificil conseguirmos negar a evidência clara que a seca ou problemas de pluviosidade nas regiões referidas foram extintas e que temos tido um ano bem positivo a esse nivel. E que esses problemas de pluviosidade estão restritos ao extremo Sudeste do pais( sotavento algarvio e baixo alentejo) e quiçá apos este evento nem essa região terá esse estatuto neste caso negativo, se isso acontecer ainda menos motivos teremos para avalariamos este ano de uma perspectiva mais negativa ou vermos o copo menos vazio, pois a margem e a legitimidade factual para o fazer será muito diminuta.

Relativo a Setubal sei que existem diferenças nos 50 kms que separam Lisboa e Setubal e que Setubal por vezes não beneficia de certas entradas que acabam por beneficiar a região Lisboa e Lisboa Norte.
Mas como habitante temporário da Costa da Caparica devo dizer que o que não tem faltado por aqui é chuva e tempo nublado ao longo deste ano, mas lá está as depressões beneficiam mais a Costa da Caparica que a parte interior da cidade de Setubal. Mas mesmo assim Setubal tem a situação de seca mais e de pluviosidade que resolvida.


----------



## AJJ (5 Mai 2016 às 09:14)

Tenho uma viagem marcada para o norte para a próxima semana devo esperar aguaceiros intensos ? Chuva fraca ? Só muito nublado ?


----------



## james (5 Mai 2016 às 11:53)

Depois dos modelos terem andado a prever valores de precipitação superiores a 100 mm e uma série de eventos mais ou menos prolongada, as últimas saídas está a ser sempre a cortar na precipitação e apenas 4/ 5 dias de instabilidade. 

Nesta última saída do GFS,  então até indicia o regresso do calor para o final da próxima semana. 

É aproveitar este evento, que parece que vai ser curto e  , ao que tudo indica, apenas um intervalo no " tempo quente", que deverá  brevemente  regressar.


----------



## rozzo (5 Mai 2016 às 12:02)

Eu sinceramente vejo ao contrário... Intervalo no tempo quente?
Eu diria mais é que os dias anteriores foram um intervalo no tempo fresco e chuvoso!


----------



## Topê (5 Mai 2016 às 12:14)

james disse:


> Depois dos modelos terem andado a prever valores de precipitação superiores a 100 mm e uma série de eventos mais ou menos prolongada, as últimas saídas está a ser sempre a cortar na precipitação e apenas 4/ 5 dias de instabilidade.
> 
> Nesta última saída do GFS,  então até indicia o regresso do calor para o final da próxima semana.
> 
> É aproveitar este evento, que parece que vai ser curto e  , ao que tudo indica, apenas um intervalo no " tempo quente", que deverá  brevemente  regressar.



Na pratica só se teve estes últimos 3,4 dias de calor, muitos dias foram apesar de secos até foram mais para o fresco, nada demais.
Até dia 12,13 de Maio iremos ter tempo mais ou menos instável e foi sempre o que os modelos previam. O acertar das agulhas, onde irá chover mais ou menos? se após o fim de semana entre 10-13 de Maio que valores de precipitação irão se registar? irão ser as regiões do sul mais afortunadas ou azaradas passando tudo para o sul de Espanha ou Marrocos?  essas duvidas só irão se esclarecidas á medida que nos vamos aproximando do evento.
Este evento é um evento interessante, nada de outro mundo, tem a particularidade de poder vir a beneficiar mais a metade do sul território que a parte Norte.
Em relação á durabilidade os modelos sempre apontaram que este evento duraria até 12/13 de Maio, o que virá apos ai? o mais provável é que após um período instável, calor regresse, se depois vêm para ficar não saberemos, ainda é muito cedo, previsões acima das 180h são sempre muito voláteis.


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2016 às 13:22)

Topê disse:


> tem a particularidade de poder vir a beneficiar mais a metade do sul território que a parte Norte.



Eu penso que será um evento relativamente democrático, já se sabe que numa situação de aguaceiros e trovoadas  pode chover muito numa região e outra a poucos Km ter menos chuva ou até nem chover.., as previsões mais recentes do IPMA dão a entender que será instabilidade " generalizada" , isto a partir de sábado que é quando os efeitos da depressão a Oeste se começam a fazer sentir:

Previsão para sábado, 7.maio.2016

Céu muito nublado, apresentando períodos de menor nebulosidade
até ao início da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial a partir da tarde,
que poderão ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada no
litoral para o final do dia.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
tornando-se gradualmente moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h), com
rajadas até 65 km/h no litoral.
Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)
do quadrante sul, soprando por vezes forte a muito forte
(40 a 60 km/h), com rajadas até 85 km/h, a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas
regiões Norte e Centro.

Atualizado a 5 de maio de 2016 às 11:7 UTC

Previsão para domingo, 8.maio.2016

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade a partir
da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) do quadrante sul, com rajadas
até 65 km/h, em especial no litoral, soprando forte (40 a 55 km/h),
com rajadas até 85 km/h, nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Ângela Lourenço
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 5 de maio de 2016 às 11:7 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## gomas (5 Mai 2016 às 13:55)

entre hoje amanha pode chover bem em quase todo portugal sabado mais uma frente afectar mais o sul domingo em diante
as chuvas serao mais intensas nas zonas montanhosas com sol a mistura.


----------



## gomas (5 Mai 2016 às 14:05)

quanto a questão das trovoadas domingo parece o ideal


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Mai 2016 às 14:49)

rozzo disse:


> ...os dias anteriores foram um intervalo no tempo fresco e chuvoso...



Concordo. Na 3ª Feira de tarde resolvi dar uma escapadinha à praia. Cerca das 18h na Linha esta um dia de Agosto. Não corria uma aragem, o mar estava praticamente flat e o sol bem intenso. Gostando de praia como eu, o dia estava fantástico (não fora a falta de ondas) e, lá para as 20h, ofereceu excelente oportunidade de saborear uma sangria a ver o por do sol. Anormal, todavia, para esta altura do ano.


----------



## Topê (5 Mai 2016 às 15:29)

Snifa disse:


> Eu penso que será um evento relativamente democrático, já se sabe que numa situação de aguaceiros e trovoadas  pode chover muito numa região e outra a poucos Km ter menos chuva ou até nem chover.., as previsões mais recentes do IPMA dão a entender que será instabilidade " generalizada" , isto a partir de sábado que é quando os efeitos da depressão a Oeste se começam a fazer sentir:
> 
> Previsão para sábado, 7.maio.2016
> 
> ...



Sim concordo perfeitamente.
Mas aqui a boa-nova é mesmo á priori poder vir a ser um evento democrático, o que olhando para as diferenças gigantescas meteorológicas entre o Litoral Norte e o sul do pais, é de facto já um aspecto positivo, esperemos é que não seja um evento nivelado por baixo o que é sempre um risco neste tipo de eventos.


----------



## james (5 Mai 2016 às 15:46)

Eu, como gosto imenso de chuva, pode só chover uma tarde  ( ou cair só uns pingos ou o céu estar apenas nublado) que já fico contente.

Os modelos, durante muitas saídas, chegaram a modelar um período instável um pouco invulgar, quer pela prolongada instabilidade quer pelas temperaturas abaixo da média quer pela possível queda de neve a cotas médias. 

No entanto,  isso não se foi confirmando e teremos, em principio,  um evento normalíssimo para a época no Norte e um pouco melhor  mais para Sul ( algumas partes do Sul penso que poderão ter algo acima da média) .

Mas , já se sabe, nestas situações de  eventos convectivos, poderemos ter uma intensificação da instabilidade à última da hora ou um enorme fiasco.  Acho mau sinal haver cortes na precipitação nas últimas saídas do GFS.

Mais para a frente, vamos aguardar para ver se teremos a continuação de um período húmido e com circulação Atlântica até ao início do verão( pelo menos no Norte)  ou então se teremos um Verão antecipado como no ano passado.


----------



## Topê (5 Mai 2016 às 15:58)

james disse:


> Eu, como gosto imenso de chuva, pode só chover uma tarde  ( ou cair só uns pingos ou o céu estar apenas nublado) que já fico contente.
> 
> Os modelos, durante muitas saídas, chegaram a modelar um período instável um pouco invulgar, quer pela prolongada instabilidade quer pelas temperaturas abaixo da média quer pela possível queda de neve a cotas médias.
> 
> ...



Nada nos garante que o GFS volte a carregar na precipitação, os modelos em especial o GFS lidam muito mal com este tipo situações, por isso considero que poderá não ser um mau sinal esta saida menos generosa. Da mesma forma que tirou aqui e colocou no Atlântico ou mais a sul na costa marroquina e Golfo de cadiz não nos beneficiando a nós, pode nas runs seguintes voltar a colocar precipitação no nosso território.
Divido este evento em duas fase
1ª fase: até ao fim de semana e ai está garantido um periodo instável que promete bons acumulados de forma democrática em todo o território;
2ª fase: entre 10-13 de Maio,  e ai residem as duvidas nos modelos, seremos nós os beneficiados? será o Golfo de Cadiz e Andaluzia e a costa marroquina? esperemos, ainda nada está definido, e não me admire nada que só perto mesmo perto do evento as coisas fiquem definidas, até as 24h-48h os modelos andarão, nos corrupio normal neste tipo de situações, ora aparecem saídas muito generosas, ora aparecem outras logo a seguir que são uma desilusão.
Para todos os efeitos vamos ver o que dizem as proximas runs que estão ai a sair do GFS e do ECM.


----------



## james (5 Mai 2016 às 16:13)

Topê disse:


> Nada nos garante que o GFS volte a carregar na precipitação, os modelos em especial o GFS lidam muito mal com este tipo situações, por isso considero que poderá não ser um mau sinal esta saida menos generosa. Da mesma forma que tirou aqui e colocou no Atlântico ou mais a sul na costa marroquina e Golfo de cadiz não nos beneficiando a nós, pode nas runs seguintes voltar a colocar precipitação no nosso território.
> Divido este evento em duas fase
> 1ª fase: até ao fim de semana e ai está garantido um periodo instável que promete bons acumulados de forma democrática em todo o território;
> 2ª fase: entre 10-13 de Maio,  e ai residem as duvidas nos modelos, seremos nós os beneficiados? será o Golfo de Cadiz e Andaluzia e a costa marroquina? esperemos, ainda nada está definido, e não me admire nada que só perto mesmo perto do evento as coisas fiquem definidas, até as 24h-48h os modelos andarão, nos corrupio normal neste tipo de situações, ora aparecem saídas muito generosas, ora aparecem outras logo a seguir que são uma desilusão.
> Para todos os efeitos vamos ver o que dizem as proximas runs que estão ai a sair do GFS e do ECM.




Penso que este fim de semana, o evento é mais ou menos garantido e mais ou menos democrático.  Seria uma enorme desilusão se não ocorresse nada de especial... 

Mais para a frente está ainda muito incerto, ou não estivéssemos nós numa estação de transição...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 17:35)

Topê disse:


> Nada nos garante que o GFS volte a carregar na precipitação, os modelos em especial o GFS lidam muito mal com este tipo situações, por isso considero que poderá não ser um mau sinal esta saida menos generosa.


E carregou bastante na precipitação na saída das 12...


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2016 às 18:06)

GFS bastante agressivo, há picos de 20 a 25 em Huelva e Ayamonte. Se continuar a aumentar...


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mai 2016 às 18:17)

joralentejano disse:


> E carregou bastante na precipitação na saída das 12...


Provavelmente não se vai confirmar, mas:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2016 às 18:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Provavelmente não se vai confirmar, mas:


Serra de são Mamede a fazer das suas...Na próxima saída deve desaparecer


----------



## Topê (6 Mai 2016 às 12:24)

Os modelos voltaram a carregar na precipitação na 2ª volta deste evento entre dias 10-13 de Maio, como suspeitava, duvidei sempre que esta depressão carrega-se tão a sul, para que o próprio sul de Portugal passa-se á margem desta depressão. 
Logo acho que está praticamente garantido além do evento do fim de semana, que teremos uma 2ª volta também tão ou mais interessante.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (6 Mai 2016 às 13:27)

Topê disse:


> Os modelos voltaram a carregar na precipitação na 2ª volta deste evento entre dias 10-13 de Maio, como suspeitava, duvidei sempre que esta depressão carrega-se tão a sul, para que o próprio sul de Portugal passa-se á margem desta depressão.
> Logo acho que está praticamente garantido além do evento do fim de semana, que teremos uma 2ª volta também tão ou mais interessante.


Espero mesmo que o Sul seja beneficiado. As coisas não estão muito famosas por aqueles lados...

"A escassez de água no Baixo Alentejo está a ter implicações graves nas culturas e no abeberamento dos animais, dizem os agricultores da região. Na zona do Campo Branco, por exemplo, já se recorre a cisternas móveis para transportar água para o gado. A falta de chuva também já levou a Câmara de Mértola a abastecer algumas localidades do concelho recorrendo a autotanques."
Fonte

Posto isto, não quero pensar como vai ser este verão.


----------



## Topê (6 Mai 2016 às 14:57)

StormyAlentejo disse:


> Espero mesmo que o Sul seja beneficiado. As coisas não estão muito famosas por aqueles lados...
> 
> "A escassez de água no Baixo Alentejo está a ter implicações graves nas culturas e no abeberamento dos animais, dizem os agricultores da região. Na zona do Campo Branco, por exemplo, já se recorre a cisternas móveis para transportar água para o gado. A falta de chuva também já levou a Câmara de Mértola a abastecer algumas localidades do concelho recorrendo a autotanques."
> Fonte
> ...



Sem querer generalizar, e muito menos relativizar esse problema, na pratica as secas agricolas ou hidrologicas em Portugal são de grande raridade quase no domínio especulativo, ou melhor esse tipo de secas acontecem sempre no Futuro daqui a 50,70 anos e parece-me que já tivemos secas meteorológicas no sul do pais de acordo com os dados disponíveis  bem mais prolongadas e gravosas que actual. Em bom rigor e contrariando a alma lusitana mais fatalista, as nossas secas mesmo as do sul do pais, são irrisorias comparando com o que se vive em outras regiões em Sudeste de Espanha, Africa, Médio Oriente ou Subcontinente Indiano, no fundo, no fundo até nas secas somos assim, assim, nem carne nem peixe. 
Posto isto  parece-me que o cenário para o Verão apos este evento não será todo catastrófico, nem apocalíptico, longe disso, pois considerando que o mês de Maio para o extremo sul do pais já é um mês seco, com medias de precipitação para Faro á volta dos 21mm, poderemos ficar a excelente noticia de termos a probabilidade de termos um período estival  mais reduzido e menos prolongado, ou melhor apos este evento o periodo seco no baixo alentejo e Algarve poderá ser mais reduzido, pois o normal era este mês já ser seco, logo se registarmos valores de precipitação neste mes positivos significa que o periodo seco até Outubro será reduzido consideravelmente.
E se formos rigorosos e vermos o nivel das albufeiras verificamos que não é em todas as albufeiras do sul do pais( Bacia do Guadiana e Bacia do Sado) que se registam valores abaixo dos 50%, anda metade, metade, logo parece-me que a situação está mais que controlada, tambem gosto de olhar para estes assuntos sempre de forma positiva.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2016 às 15:58)

*Nem 1100 bombeiros, 145 helicópteros e 22 aviões cisterna conseguem controlar este incêndio*
A primeira-ministra da província de Alberta (Noroeste do Canadá) reconheceu esta quinta-feira, durante uma conferência de imprensa, que o incêndio que já obrigou 90 mil pessoas a saírem das suas casas e consumiu 85 mil hectares de floresta desde a noite de domingo permanece fora de controlo e que assim vai continuar, apesar dos mais de 1.100 bombeiros, 145 helicópteros e 22 aviões cisterna que o estão a combater.

Rachel Notley recordou que as estranhas condições meteorológicas que afetam a província, com temperaturas muito acima do que é normal nesta altura do ano, fazem com que toda a Alberta esteja em condições de risco extremo de incêndio.

As elevadas temperaturas e a rajadas de vento, que chegaram a atingir os 70 quilómetros por hora, impossibilitam o controlo do incêndio que provocou a evacuação da cidade de Fort McMurray.
Imagens impressionantes :
















Muito triste...
 Fonte


----------



## Topê (6 Mai 2016 às 16:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> *Nem 1100 bombeiros, 145 helicópteros e 22 aviões cisterna conseguem controlar este incêndio*
> A primeira-ministra da província de Alberta (Noroeste do Canadá) reconheceu esta quinta-feira, durante uma conferência de imprensa, que o incêndio que já obrigou 90 mil pessoas a saírem das suas casas e consumiu 85 mil hectares de floresta desde a noite de domingo permanece fora de controlo e que assim vai continuar, apesar dos mais de 1.100 bombeiros, 145 helicópteros e 22 aviões cisterna que o estão a combater.
> 
> Rachel Notley recordou que as estranhas condições meteorológicas que afetam a província, com temperaturas muito acima do que é normal nesta altura do ano, fazem com que toda a Alberta esteja em condições de risco extremo de incêndio.
> ...



A força da natureza na América do Norte é assim algo que nos Europeus muito mais nós ibéricos temos dificuldade em entender.
Muitos testemunhos de Europeus no Canadá ficam espantados com por exemplo o que é a imensidão de bosques, florestas, selvagens por exemplo na Costa Oeste do Canadá tipo Ilha de Vancouver ou British Columbia a Norte da cidade de Vancouver, dizem o que se sente a Norte da cidade de Vancouver é uma imensidão de florestas selvagens inexploradas, que nada têm haver com o que temos aqui na Europa, onde se sente mesmo o peso da Natureza e de territórios ainda praticamente inacessíveis ao ser humano.
O Estado de Alberta é um Estado no centro do Canadá onde na parte sul ainda se consegue produzir vinho, os Verões tendem a ser quentes e secos, a força da natureza é brutal, estes incêndios estão-se a dar bem a norte desse Estado numa latitude de 56Nº onde abundam florestas imensas, enormes, que nós portugueses temos até dificuldade em mensurar.


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2016 às 17:23)

Topê disse:


> Em bom rigor e contrariando a alma lusitana mais fatalista, as nossas secas mesmo as do sul do pais, são irrisorias comparando com o que se vive em outras regiões em Sudeste de Espanha, Africa, Médio Oriente ou Subcontinente Indiano, no fundo, no fundo até nas secas somos assim, assim, nem carne nem peixe.



Topê, acontece o mesmo em relação à precipitação. A nossa "chuva extrema" comparada com algumas regiões da Índia, Havaí, Guiné Equatorial, etc, etc, é uma seca.
O índice de PDSI mede-se consoante a climatologia de cada lugar. Não é igual para todo o planeta. Caso contrario não haveria diversidade de ecossistemas.
Por isso, esse tipo de comparações de nada vale.

A 30 de Abril, estávamos assim:






Mantém-se a seca moderada no Sotavento algarvio. Neves Corvo seguia com 249mm desde 1 de Outubro de 2014, ou seja, 50% do valor normal.

Já a norte do Mondego, a história é outra. No noroeste, os pontos mais chuvosos do Gerês, já devem ter ultrapassado, e muito, os 3000mm neste ano hidrológico.


----------



## Topê (6 Mai 2016 às 18:07)

AnDré disse:


> Topê, acontece o mesmo em relação à precipitação. A nossa "chuva extrema" comparada com algumas regiões da Índia, Havaí, Guiné Equatorial, etc, etc, é uma seca.
> O índice de PDSI mede-se consoante a climatologia de cada lugar. Não é igual para todo o planeta. Caso contrario não haveria diversidade de ecossistemas.
> Por isso, esse tipo de comparações de nada vale.
> 
> ...



Sim sem duvida.
O que pretendi referir com as comparações é essencialmente é que seca hidrológica e agrícolas não existem em Portugal ao contrário de outras regiões do globo, onde a falta de água e a seca é mesmo um problema permanente e não temporário.
Verifica-se no gráfico que mesmo o sul do territorio encontra-se na sua maioria sem seca o que é sem duvida algo positivo.
Como se vê no gráfico temos apenas 10% do territorio em seca fraca e moderada o que faz que a situação esteja objectivamente muito longe de ser muito preocupante e com este empurrão deste evento poderá mesmo ainda desagravar-se quando em condições normais teria tendência a agravar-se o que é também algo muito positivo de se contactar.


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2016 às 20:51)

Tem legendas em português:


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2016 às 20:52)

Assustador!


----------



## Agreste (6 Mai 2016 às 20:56)

muitas vezes criticamos os nossos serviços por situações que corre mal mas vendo esse video cabe perguntar: quem foi o irresponsável que ordenou esta evacuação?

as elevadas temperaturas e sobretudo o fumo podiam ter feito vítimas. O ar deve ser irrespirável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2016 às 21:00)

*OT: zerohedge &#8207;@zerohedge 14m14 minutes ago
BP CANADA DECLARES FORCE MAJEURE FOLLOWING ALBERTA FIRE:REUTERS*


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2016 às 21:00)

Agreste disse:


> muitas vezes criticamos os nossos serviços por situações que corre mal mas vendo esse video cabe perguntar: quem foi o irresponsável que ordenou esta evacuação?
> 
> as elevadas temperaturas e sobretudo o fumo podiam ter feito vítimas. O ar deve ser irrespirável.


Por as temperaturas estarem altas e o ar ser irrespirável que a população foi evacuada. A situação já é crítica por estarem a tomar estas medidas.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mai 2016 às 21:02)

nem sei o que é "force majeure"... será que vão colocar o exército no terreno?

Vamos a ver é se não há portugueses na zona porque havia ofertas de trabalho para esta zona na construção de casas para os ranchos de trabalhadores da exploração dos betumes.


----------



## ruijacome (6 Mai 2016 às 21:03)

Sabem, que nos EUA e no Canadá, os Bombeiros tem muito a aprender com os Europeus em termos de incêndios florestais e o seu combate...

Num intercambio feito pelo meu corpo de bombeiros e os bombeiros do Maine, ficou bem visivel essa falta de "formação" para os incendios em espaços Naturais... Eles chamavam-nos malucos quando lhes diziamos que durante os incendios florestais, nós entravamos floresta a dentro com os veiculos e com linhas de àgua.... Tal como nós os chamamos de doidos quando eles entram dentro das habitações totalmente em chamas..


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mai 2016 às 21:10)

Agreste disse:


> nem sei o que é "force majeure"... será que vão colocar o exército no terreno?
> 
> Vamos a ver é se não há portugueses na zona porque havia ofertas de trabalho para esta zona na construção de casas para os ranchos de trabalhadores da exploração dos betumes.


 ...is a common clause in contracts that essentially frees both parties from liability or obligation when an extraordinary event or circumstance beyond the control of the parties, such as a war, strike, riot, crime, or an event described by the legal term _act of God_ (hurricane, flood, earthquake, volcanic eruption, etc.), prevents one or both parties from fulfilling their obligations under the contract. In practice, most force majeure clauses do not excuse a party's non-performance entirely, but only suspend it for the duration of the force majeure.[2][3] ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Force_majeure


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2016 às 21:18)

Agreste disse:


> muitas vezes criticamos os nossos serviços por situações que corre mal mas vendo esse video cabe perguntar: quem foi o irresponsável que ordenou esta evacuação?
> 
> as elevadas temperaturas e sobretudo o fumo podiam ter feito vítimas. O ar deve ser irrespirável.



O fogo espalhou-se mais rápido do que previam.



> The blaze, which erupted on Sunday, grew more than tenfold from 18,500 acres (7,500 hectares) on Wednesday to some 210,000 acres (85,000 hectares) on Thursday, an area roughly 10 times the size of Manhattan.



---



ruijacome disse:


> Sabem, que nos EUA e no Canadá, os Bombeiros tem muito a aprender com os Europeus em termos de incêndios florestais e o seu combate...



Para ser justo, as florestas da América do Norte pouco ou nada têm a ver com as congéneres europeias. Não é só o tamanho abismal mas às vezes o terreno é horrível. Um bom exemplo disso é a Califórnia. Em 2015 arderam 4.5 milhões de hectares só nos EUA. O combate aos incêndios em Portugal é um problema todos os anos. Imagine-se se Portugal fosse maior.

A América do Norte também tem outro problema que a Europa do Sul geralmente não tem. Povoações com casas de madeira em áreas densamente arborizadas.


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2016 às 21:24)




----------



## Agreste (6 Mai 2016 às 21:36)

é um desastre ambiental. Floresta boreal a arder tal como ardeu em 2010 na russia.


----------



## ruijacome (6 Mai 2016 às 21:39)

Orion disse:


> O fogo espalhou-se mais rápido do que previam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim em termos de tamanho não tem comparação como é logico..

Mas continuo a dizer o que disse e para reforçar, o combate aos incendios florestais no estados unidos é feito principalmente com recurso a faixas de contenção, Smokejumpers largados juntoa o incendio, para criar faixas, os aviões a maior parte deles largam é retardante junto à frente de fogo e não agua mesmo na frente de fogo, com essas táticas, é natural que haja incendios que são mais dificeis de serem agarrados do que combate directo como é feito na Europa ...

Arde tanto, porque as taticas de combate deles são maioritariamente extinção por carencia de combustivel e não combate directo.


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2016 às 22:00)

ruijacome disse:


> Arde tanto, porque as taticas de combate deles são maioritariamente extinção por carencia de combustivel e não combate directo.



Em áreas massivas o custo acrescido para ir atrás do fogo às vezes não compensa (eles também têm árvores que precisam da queima). Quando às casas, os bombeiros dos EUA não têm outro remédio. As casas são de madeira sendo por isso mais vulneráveis (e os químicos retardantes do fogo também não são lá muito saudáveis).

Muita gente tem perdido o emprego na indústria petrolífera no Canadá. Não ficaria nada surpreendido se o fogo tivesse sido posto por alguém de lá (não encontrei a posição precisa da ignição mas não me parece ter sido muito longe da povoação e aquilo fica quase no meio de nenhures).

As condições meteorológicas não têm ajudado muito:



> Typically, the normal daytime high is about 16 C. Instead temperatures have soared by 10 C above normal, even reaching 32.6 C on Tuesday. The city is forecast to reach 30 C again on Wednesday.



---

Em Portugal todos os anos a conversa é a mesma e este ano não deve ser diferente: A limpeza dos terrenos. Mas a biodiversidade não se coaduna com isso. As florestas são só saudáveis quando há muita biomassa. Quando se começa a tirar as doenças aparecem. Tal como aparecem na monocultura intensiva.


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2016 às 22:17)

Imagens de satélite relativamente a este incêndio aqui:

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/event.php?id=87986


----------



## james (7 Mai 2016 às 02:08)

Nessa história da limpeza dos terrenos há muita demagogia também.  Tudo bem a limpeza perto de edifícios,  mas de resto não, a camada arbustiva também é parte integrante da floresta. 

Noutro âmbito, bom corte que os modelos deram na precipitação nas últimas saídas.  Ainda deve chover bem, mas já longe dos valores superiores a 150 mm que chegou a ser modelado em algumas zonas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mai 2016 às 08:40)

Ai vem ela  (Desculpem a analogia, mas sempre me lembro dessa "BOMBAAAAA!!!)


----------



## Topê (7 Mai 2016 às 11:30)

Não há muita margem de manobra, os modelos continuam a ser muito generosos e democráticos tanto durante o fim de semana, bem como no período de 10-13 de Maio.


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2016 às 15:38)

Ontem o incêndio no Canadá já tinha queimado 1000 quilómetros quadrados. Os cortes governamentais na prevenção estão a ser criticados.

Uma pequena pesquisa mostra a importância do petróleo na economia canadiana:



> After almost two years of sinking oil prices and at least 40,000 job cuts, Canada’s petroleum industry still isn’t finished tackling its bloated operations.





> Canada’s petroleum industry probably employs about 200,000 people, according to industry estimates. Oil and natural gas account for more than a quarter of the Alberta economy and until 2014 crude was Canada’s most valuable export.



Em Alberta:



> Alberta lost 19,600 jobs last year — the most since 1982.



O desemprego também se alastrará a outros setores: saúde, construção...

As últimas notícias não são animadoras:



> As a new day unfolds, firefighters are again preparing to battle "the beast:" a fitting nickname for the Fort McMurray wildfire that has now burned more than 156,000 hectares and continues to grow.





> Officials expect the fire to grow bigger on Saturday, and say by the end the day it could swell to 2,000 square kilometres, an area three times the size of Edmonton or Toronto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 21:25)

*zerohedge &#8207;@zerohedge 3m3 minutes ago
ALBERTA EVACUATING FORT MCKAY DUE TO HEAVY SMOKE IN AREA*


*zerohedge &#8207;@zerohedge 1m1 minute ago
"Out Of Control" Canada Wildfire Could Double In Size Today: Fort McKay Evacuated*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2016 às 21:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *zerohedge &#8207;@zerohedge 3m3 minutes ago
> ALBERTA EVACUATING FORT MCKAY DUE TO HEAVY SMOKE IN AREA*
> 
> 
> ...


Que horror


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mai 2016 às 22:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *zerohedge &#8207;@zerohedge 3m3 minutes ago
> ALBERTA EVACUATING FORT MCKAY DUE TO HEAVY SMOKE IN AREA*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mai 2016 às 22:47)

*Canada wildfire threatens new province*

 A huge wildfire raging in the Canadian province of Alberta is growing further and could spill in to neighbouring Saskatchewan, officials say.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/www-bbc-com_2016_05_07_1854807680_canada-wildfire-threatens-new-province


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2016 às 15:26)

*zerohedge &#8207;@zerohedge 35m35 minutes ago
Fort McMurray wildfire: Crews will be battling out-of-control blaze 'for months to come'*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mai 2016 às 20:04)

*Tim Peake* ‏@astro_timpeake  43m43 minutes ago
Smoke from #Alberta fires now covering vast areas of North America across to Atlantic coast. #ymmfire











771 retweets715 likes


----------



## Topê (9 Mai 2016 às 14:22)

Muito importante este evento no meu entendimento superou em grande escala as expectativas criadas, acho que na maioria onde se inclui os modelos, subestimamos um pouco este evento com muitas precauções. Mas na realidade na globalidade este evento tem sido bastante generoso, tanto a nível de pluviosidade bem como a sua distribuição e duração prolongada. Aqui pela Costa da Caparica tem chovido a sério, tivemos neste fim-de-semana dois episódios de chuva bastante intensos(sábado e madrugada de domingo) e nos entrentantos tivemos sempre chuva, olhamos para os próximos dias e tanto terça-feira como quarta-feira teremos chuva a sério. Na globalidade este evento está a ser muito bom, é bom referir que o mês de Maio é um mês muito seco na globalidade em toda a faixa Atlântica, enquanto na Europa continental é um mês bastante chuvoso devido a fenómenos convectivos, o que ainda releva mais este evento, pois não é todos os anos que assistimos a um evento destes no nosso territorio principalmente a sul.
Este evento dado facto de estar a ocorrer em Maio, irá ajudar imenso a permitir que partes do sul do territorio encarem o Verão de uma forma muito mais positiva relativo á seca. E ajuda por enquanto não se prove o contrário que tenhamos um Verão ou um período estival mais curto, refiro-me especificamente á metade do territorio.


----------



## james (10 Mai 2016 às 02:47)

Ao contrário do que se diz muitas vezes, o nosso clima tem uma capacidade de auto - regulação fantástica. 

Já no inverno, tinha dito que a progressiva perda de influência do " El nino " poderia trazer surpresas para a Primavera. Elas apareceram, já vamos a caminho do quarto mês consecutivo sem anomalias positivas na temperatura. 

E o  " El Nino "  vai continuar a perder influência e depois vem a "La Nina" .  Pessoalmente,  acredito que os próximos meses ( inclusive o verão)  poderão surpreender( até porque continuo a ver a natureza muito retraída) .


----------



## james (10 Mai 2016 às 02:58)

Topê disse:


> Muito importante este evento no meu entendimento superou em grande escala as expectativas criadas, acho que na maioria onde se inclui os modelos, subestimamos um pouco este evento com muitas precauções. Mas na realidade na globalidade este evento tem sido bastante generoso, tanto a nível de pluviosidade bem como a sua distribuição e duração prolongada. Aqui pela Costa da Caparica tem chovido a sério, tivemos neste fim-de-semana dois episódios de chuva bastante intensos(sábado e madrugada de domingo) e nos entrentantos tivemos sempre chuva, olhamos para os próximos dias e tanto terça-feira como quarta-feira teremos chuva a sério. Na globalidade este evento está a ser muito bom, é bom referir que o mês de Maio é um mês muito seco na globalidade em toda a faixa Atlântica, enquanto na Europa continental é um mês bastante chuvoso devido a fenómenos convectivos, o que ainda releva mais este evento, pois não é todos os anos que assistimos a um evento destes no nosso territorio principalmente a sul.
> Este evento dado facto de estar a ocorrer em Maio, irá ajudar imenso a permitir que partes do sul do territorio encarem o Verão de uma forma muito mais positiva relativo á seca. E ajuda por enquanto não se prove o contrário que tenhamos um Verão ou um período estival mais curto, refiro-me especificamente á metade do territorio.




As Anomalias  positivas da precipitação em relação à média deverão ser brutais em algumas regiões do Centro e Sul.


----------



## comentador (10 Mai 2016 às 10:07)

Pois, isto da definição das estações está a perder-se. No inverno aqui, nem frio fez e pouco choveu, mas houve dias bem húmidos com nevoeiros e sol bastante quente e noites amenas, resultado muitas culturas com fungos e muitas perderam-se. Agora nesta altura em que era para começar o tempo melhor mais estável e temperaturas mais amenas, temos as temperaturas bastante baixas, hoje estão temperaturas típicas de fevereiro e chuva em cima de chuva, mo que está a provocar uma desregulação nos ecossistemas, muitas pragas, culturas de primavera verão que pouco ou nada desenvolvem. A continuar assim, a agricultura entra em decadência bem como as paisagens naturais. As nossas plantas não se conseguem adaptar a estas perdas de estação. Apenas sabe-se que é primavera pelo tamanho dos dias, de resto tem sido inverno rigoroso desde sábado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mai 2016 às 10:27)

Estas chuvas valem ouro no SUL...

Não resolvem mas são fundamentais para enfrentar o longo Verão que se aproxima.


----------



## Topê (10 Mai 2016 às 10:33)

comentador disse:


> Pois, isto da definição das estações está a perder-se. No inverno aqui, nem frio fez e pouco choveu, mas houve dias bem húmidos com nevoeiros e sol bastante quente e noites amenas, resultado muitas culturas com fungos e muitas perderam-se. Agora nesta altura em que era para começar o tempo melhor mais estável e temperaturas mais amenas, temos as temperaturas bastante baixas, hoje estão temperaturas típicas de fevereiro e chuva em cima de chuva, mo que está a provocar uma desregulação nos ecossistemas, muitas pragas, culturas de primavera verão que pouco ou nada desenvolvem. A continuar assim, a agricultura entra em decadência bem como as paisagens naturais. As nossas plantas não se conseguem adaptar a estas perdas de estação. Apenas sabe-se que é primavera pelo tamanho dos dias, de resto tem sido inverno rigoroso desde sábado.



As estações não se estão a perder simplesmente tivemos sob a influência do El Nino.
Não é de todo inédito termos um evento destes em Maio.


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2016 às 10:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estas chuvas valem ouro no SUL...
> 
> Não resolvem mas são fundamentais para enfrentar o longo Verão que se aproxima.


Só é pena agora virem estragar mais cultivos do que ajudar. É bom que chova, mas como tem chuvido... não é bom para a agricultura.


----------



## Topê (10 Mai 2016 às 10:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estas chuvas valem ouro no SUL...
> 
> Não resolvem mas são fundamentais para enfrentar o longo Verão que se aproxima.



Não há nada para resolver, basicamente os + ou- 10% do território que ainda estavam sob o efeito de seca fraca, provavelmente deixarão de estar.
Como nenhuma região em Portugal esteve sob efeito de uma seca severa ou extrema muito menos com faltas de água a sério tipo secas agrícolas ou meteorológicas, a situação fica resolvida, é um não assunto. O Verão? simplesmente chove zero a sul portanto, se tivermos um Outono seco ok ai pode-.se começar de novo a colocar questões sobre a seca, até lá,. a situação está mais que resolvida.


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2016 às 10:46)

Topê disse:


> Não há nada para resolver, basicamente os + ou- 10% do território que ainda estavam sob o efeito de seca fraca, provavelmente deixarão de estar.
> Como nenhuma região em Portugal esteve sob efeito de uma seca severa ou extrema muito menos com faltas de água a sério tipo secas agrícolas ou meteorológicas, a situação fica resolvida, é um não assunto. O Verão? simplesmente chove zero a sul portanto, se tivermos um Outono seco ok ai pode-.se começar de novo a colocar questões sobre a seca, até lá,. a situação está mais que resolvida.


Chove zero? No verão passado foi complicado haver um fim-de-semana decente para praia, porque ora estava frio, ora estava de chuva... ok que não choveu bem, mas não foi um verão "normal".


----------



## Topê (10 Mai 2016 às 10:53)

vamm disse:


> Chove zero? No verão passado foi complicado haver um fim-de-semana decente para praia, porque ora estava frio, ora estava de chuva... ok que não choveu bem, mas não foi um verão "normal".



sim mas o sul tem um período estival vincado ao contrário do Litoral Norte, repara Lisboa tem uma média no verão á volta de 4mm,7 mm em Julho e Agosto, Braga, Porto ou Viana do Castelo têm á volta dos 18-30mm com a diferença que tanto Junho como Setembro já são meses chuvosos. 
É um facto que nos últimos anos no litoral temos tido Verões não muito quentes, no Litoral Norte então isso ainda é mais evidente. Vamos ver como corre este ano.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Mai 2016 às 11:08)

comentador disse:


> Pois, isto da definição das estações está a perder-se. No inverno aqui, nem frio fez e pouco choveu, mas houve dias bem húmidos com nevoeiros e sol bastante quente e noites amenas, resultado muitas culturas com fungos e muitas perderam-se. Agora nesta altura em que era para começar o tempo melhor mais estável e temperaturas mais amenas, temos as temperaturas bastante baixas, hoje estão temperaturas típicas de fevereiro e chuva em cima de chuva, mo que está a provocar uma desregulação nos ecossistemas, muitas pragas, culturas de primavera verão que pouco ou nada desenvolvem. A continuar assim, a agricultura entra em decadência bem como as paisagens naturais. As nossas plantas não se conseguem adaptar a estas perdas de estação. Apenas sabe-se que é primavera pelo tamanho dos dias, de resto tem sido inverno rigoroso desde sábado.


Este ano está a ser muito mau para a agricultura. Todos gostamos destes eventos, com trovoada, chuva, etc. mas cada coisa a seu tempo. Quem vive perto do campo percebe bem que isto é tudo menos normal, e já está a causar estragos.
Os pessegueiro estão cheios de lepra devido à temperatura e humidade excessiva, as laranjeiras e as tangerineiras estão a perder a flor o fruto novo devido ao vento, com esta temperatura os tomateiros, pimenteiros e os pepineiros não se desenvolvem, as batata vão acabar por ganhar míldio. Tudo isto se vai reflectir mais tarde nos preços dos produtos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mai 2016 às 11:18)

Topê disse:


> Não há nada para resolver, basicamente os + ou- 10% do território que ainda estavam sob o efeito de seca fraca, provavelmente deixarão de estar.
> Como nenhuma região em Portugal esteve sob efeito de uma seca severa ou extrema muito menos com faltas de água a sério tipo secas agrícolas ou meteorológicas, a situação fica resolvida, é um não assunto. O Verão? simplesmente chove zero a sul portanto, se tivermos um Outono seco ok ai pode-.se começar de novo a colocar questões sobre a seca, até lá,. a situação está mais que resolvida.



Acho que não me fiz entender...
Não fossem estas chuvas queria ver dentro de um futuro nada distante o que se passaria no Sul do país... da seca fraca à seca severa ou extrema era um pulinho... não é anormal o estio estender-se até Outubro ou Novembro no sul... imaginem o que seria se não chovesse agora depois de um inverno muito seco na região.


----------



## Topê (10 Mai 2016 às 11:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Acho que não me fiz entender...
> Não fossem estas chuvas queria ver dentro de um futuro nada distante o que se passaria no Sul do país... da seca fraca à seca severa ou extrema era um pulinho... não é anormal o estio estender-se até Outubro ou Novembro no sul... imaginem o que seria se não chovesse agora depois de um inverno muito seco na região.



Como é chover em Outubro e Novembro no sul do pais, portanto é bom estarmos a falar em ses.
Se vai chover em Outubro/ Novembro no sul do pais? ainda não sabemos... logo até lá o assunto está resolvido ou melhor normalizado, isso é bom e deve ser referido, apesar de sempre ter achado que a situação de seca no extremo sudeste do pais não ser de todo extremamente preocupante já houve anos e secas bem mais preocupantes que a actual, pois o Inverno não foi assim tão seco no meu ponto de vista. Aliás a seca estava um pouco encalhada a uma zona muito especifica do sotavento algarvio e baixo Alentejo. O próprio Litoral alentejano, alto Alentejo ou seja maior parte do sul do pais já nem em seca estava.
Desculpem a minha frontalidade mas não devo ter herdado o gene do fatalismo lusitano, vejo sempre o copo meio cheio, 
Apesar deste tema achar que a minha analise estar a ser rigorosa.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Mai 2016 às 11:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Acho que não me fiz entender...
> Não fossem estas chuvas queria ver dentro de um futuro nada distante o que se passaria no Sul do país... da seca fraca à seca severa ou extrema era um pulinho... não é anormal o estio estender-se até Outubro ou Novembro no sul... imaginem o que seria se não chovesse agora depois de um inverno muito seco na região.


Vai de encontro ao que já tinha dito aqui:
"A escassez de água no Baixo Alentejo está a ter implicações graves nas culturas e no abeberamento dos animais, dizem os agricultores da região. Na zona do Campo Branco, por exemplo, já se recorre a cisternas móveis para transportar água para o gado. A falta de chuva também já levou a Câmara de Mértola a abastecer algumas localidades do concelho recorrendo a autotanques."
Fonte


----------



## Agreste (11 Mai 2016 às 11:52)

talvez este seja o mês de maio mais chuvoso dos últimos 30 anos no sul. 
Várias estações já acima dos 100mm.

inesperado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mai 2016 às 18:07)

GFS a começar a modelar uma nova cut-off para a próxima semana. Será que teremos um ano de trovoadas à moda antiga?


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mai 2016 às 19:48)

bem a chuva gostou de nós isso parece estar certo é umas a traz de outras


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2016 às 19:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> GFS a começar a modelar uma nova cut-off para a próxima semana. Será que teremos um ano de trovoadas à moda antiga?


Esta primeira metade do ano tem sido incrível. Houve trovoada pelo menos dois dias por mês, aqui, o que comparado com o ano passado é muito bom. Penso que será um ano inesquecível.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Mai 2016 às 20:02)

pois muito inesquecível este ano não pus nada na terra com este frio não dá nada,


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2016 às 20:24)

Pois, parece que vão ser só 3 dias com sol a contar de Domingo, e na quarta feira mais uma valente rega! Isto vendo os modelos...


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2016 às 21:24)

ainda falta alguns dias, certamente vai mudar agora veremos se é para retirar ou para manter ou para meter ainda mais 
PS: se viesse mais trovoadas não me importava mesmo nadinha


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mai 2016 às 22:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esta primeira metade do ano tem sido incrível. Houve trovoada pelo menos dois dias por mês, aqui, o que comparado com o ano passado é muito bom. Penso que será um ano inesquecível.



Sem dúvida que este ano está a ser muito bom comparado por exemplo com o ano passado e outros anteriores. Por exemplo em 2013 estive uns 5 meses sem ver trovoada. Este ano tive pelo menos uma por mês até agora, nada mau. Tenho memórias de trovoadas épicas mesmo, todas elas no verão. Estive há uns dias a consultar cartas dos anos 90 e 2000 e de facto houve uma significativa diminuição de eventos convectivos durante o período de Maio a Setembro, nestes últimos anos. O último mais interessante foi 2011, desde aí nunca mais houve nada de especial. Pode ser que este ano seja em grande como dizes. 



david 6 disse:


> ainda falta alguns dias, certamente vai mudar agora veremos se é para retirar ou para manter ou para meter ainda mais
> PS: se viesse mais trovoadas não me importava mesmo nadinha



Espero que mantenha obviamente, ainda por cima na altura do Rali de Portugal em que vou para o meio das serras, imaginem a loucura que seria.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2016 às 00:00)

Ruipedroo disse:


> GFS a começar a modelar uma nova cut-off para a próxima semana. Será que teremos um ano de trovoadas à moda antiga?


A run das 18z está um mimo


----------



## james (12 Mai 2016 às 01:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Sem dúvida que este ano está a ser muito bom comparado por exemplo com o ano passado e outros anteriores. Por exemplo em 2013 estive uns 5 meses sem ver trovoada. Este ano tive pelo menos uma por mês até agora, nada mau. Tenho memórias de trovoadas épicas mesmo, todas elas no verão. Estive há uns dias a consultar cartas dos anos 90 e 2000 e de facto houve uma significativa diminuição de eventos convectivos durante o período de Maio a Setembro, nestes últimos anos. O último mais interessante foi 2011, desde aí nunca mais houve nada de especial. Pode ser que este ano seja em grande como dizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que mantenha obviamente, ainda por cima na altura do Rali de Portugal em que vou para o meio das serras, imaginem a loucura que seria.




Em 2014 houve bons eventos convectivos também em Agosto e Setembro.


----------



## Topê (12 Mai 2016 às 09:52)

Este evento superou mesmo quais-queres expectativas criadas, hoje já não esperava tanta chuva e eis que chove ininterruptamente desde das 5h,6h da madrugada, os acumulados devem estar a ser mesmo bem jeitosos.
Doravante, nota-se uma grande divergência entre os dois principais modelos, o GFS insiste numa cut-off e em fenómenos convectivos enquanto o ECM não, coloca o aparecimento do calor e do tempo seco, vamos ver quem levará a melhor.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Mai 2016 às 09:57)

Olhando o GFS fico com a sensação que após um pequeno intervalo este fim de semana, na próxima semana regressará a instabilidade e não vejo fim à vista.


----------



## Topê (12 Mai 2016 às 10:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olhando o GFS fico com a sensação que após um pequeno intervalo este fim de semana, na próxima semana regressará a instabilidade e não vejo fim à vista.



Por outro lado ECM está noutra vamos ver quem leva a melhor.


----------



## comentador (12 Mai 2016 às 13:36)

Oxalá que ganhe o ECMWF, já chega de chuva aqui para o SUL, precisamos de chuva sim, mas na época certa, tudo o que é fora da época, faz mal, está a comprometer sériamente as culturas de primavera verão. Este mês foi o único aqui que superou a média, precisávamos de bom tempo, mas quem manda é o tempo, a ver vamos o que será!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Mai 2016 às 15:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> A run das 18z está um mimo



Já foi tudo ao ar.


----------



## Topê (12 Mai 2016 às 16:21)

Sinceramente e como este é um tópico dedicado á nossa opinião, pessoalmente as trovoadas não despertam muito interesse é algo que me passa um pouco ao lado, é me quase indiferente que tenhamos muitas, poucas trovoadas e nem fixo na minha memória, quando são em menor ou maior numero, mas compreendo para quem goste muito deste fenómeno seja frustrante verem frustradas previsões deste fenomeno, enquanto por exemplo no Litoral Norte chuva á para todos os gostos, trovoadas por vezes não são tão frequentes..
O que para mim é vital é mesmo a precipitação com ou sem trovoadas e ai, o Litoral Norte do nosso pais tem tido em fartura, e as restantes regiões em abundância, até porque é a precipitação que desagrava ou irradia os problemas de seca que vão aparecendo.  E neste aspecto acho que este ano tem sido bastante rico e fertil e interessante.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2016 às 16:52)

Topê disse:


> Sinceramente e como este é um tópico dedicado á nossa opinião, pessoalmente as trovoadas não despertam muito interesse é algo que me passa um pouco ao lado, é me quase indiferente que tenhamos muitas, poucas trovoadas e nem fixo na minha memória, quando são em menor ou maior numero, mas compreendo para quem goste muito deste fenómeno seja frustrante verem frustradas previsões deste fenomeno, enquanto por exemplo no Litoral Norte chuva á para todos os gostos, trovoadas por vezes não são tão frequentes..
> O que para mim é vital é mesmo a precipitação com ou sem trovoadas e ai, o Litoral Norte do nosso pais tem tido em fartura, e as restantes regiões em abundância, até porque é a precipitação que desagrava ou irradia os problemas de seca que vão aparecendo.  E neste aspecto acho que este ano tem sido bastante rico e fertil e interessante.


Não percebo como é que ficas indiferente quando há trovoada. 
Para mim sempre foi algo que me fascinou. Melhor dizendo, gosto de meteorologia especialmente por causa da trovoada. Mas enfim, cada um tem os seus gostos.


----------



## Topê (12 Mai 2016 às 18:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não percebo como é que ficas indiferente quando há trovoada.
> Para mim sempre foi algo que me fascinou. Melhor dizendo, gosto de meteorologia especialmente por causa da trovoada. Mas enfim, cada um tem os seus gostos.



Acho as trovoadas fixes, até porque já me foram muitas vezes úteis a nivel de cidadãs .Mas a nível somente de fenómeno meteorológico,passa-me uma pouco ao lado, curto mesmo é de chuva, frio, neve, para mim Ilhas Faroé ou Ilha de Vancouver está no ponto.


----------



## camrov8 (12 Mai 2016 às 19:21)

dei agora conta, estamos em maio e só agora as minhas macieiras estão a dar florvai ser para o natal


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2016 às 20:01)

Que rica semana de férias que eu tirei, nem um dia de jeito e para a semana já dá mais calor.  

Mais pareço ser a Deolinda quanto às férias.


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2016 às 20:15)




----------



## camrov8 (12 Mai 2016 às 20:26)

uma coisas os gfs anda na gansa ou coca, um dia tira chuva no seguinte põe aquilo anda maluco


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2016 às 22:09)

camrov8 disse:


> dei agora conta, estamos em maio e só agora as minhas macieiras estão a dar florvai ser para o natal


Isso também depende da variedade das macieiras, eu tenho aqui 2 bravos de esmolfe, que ainda mal começaram a dar as primeiras folhas. 
Mas lá está elas também mantém as folhas velhas até fevereiro, isto se  cair poucas geadas como foi o caso deste inverno.
As maçãs são tardias, só se apanham em outubro ou mais tarde.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (12 Mai 2016 às 22:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Isso também depende da variedade das macieiras, eu tenho aqui 2 bravos de esmolfe, que ainda mal começaram a dar as primeiras folhas.
> Mas lá está elas também mantém as folhas velhas até fevereiro, isto se  cair poucas geadas como foi o caso deste inverno.
> As maçãs são tardias, só se apanham em outubro ou mais tarde.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


 mas a que tenho costuma dar cedo mal o sol aquece amadurecem por finais de agosto


----------



## Topê (13 Mai 2016 às 12:35)

Tanto o ECM e o GFS já retiraram o calor  que estavam a projectar á uns dias atrás, poderemos não ter fenómenos convectivos nos próximos tempos, mas também já foram retiradas maximas a bater ou a superar os 30º graus no Litoral, voltando para valores de temperatura maxima entre os 22º- 25º no litoral centro e abaixo dos 22,23º, podendo descer abaixo dos 20º no Litoral Norte. E mais o GFS começa a colocar circulação Oeste com uma depressão a cavar para o Noroeste da Península acima das 174h 
Ultimamente os modelos tendem sempre a retirar calor á medida que avançam, os episodios de calor têm sido até á data uma raridade, se isto se confirmar teremos muito provavelmente mais um mês com temperaturas abaixo da média ou com muito esforço dentro da média. A precipitação essa já está acima.
Para mim excelente, para quem anseia por tempo quente, Verão,etc pode ser complicado.


----------



## comentador (13 Mai 2016 às 12:44)

Topê, o calor virá a seu tempo!! os meses de Maio apresentam muita variabilidade climática nos anos, e o Junho também. Tens ainda o Julho, Agosto, Setembro e às vezes Outubro que são meses complicados em termos de calor. Mas tudo pode acontecer, pode ser um verão fresco, a ver vamos.


----------



## Topê (13 Mai 2016 às 14:27)

comentador disse:


> Topê, o calor virá a seu tempo!! os meses de Maio apresentam muita variabilidade climática nos anos, e o Junho também. Tens ainda o Julho, Agosto, Setembro e às vezes Outubro que são meses complicados em termos de calor. Mas tudo pode acontecer, pode ser um verão fresco, a ver vamos.



Sim eu próprio já disse isso várias vezes que o calor virá ai é só uma questão de tempo, como a chuva, o calor também é sempre uma questão de tempo, da mesma maneira que Portugal não iria virar Marrocos quando o ano passado tivemos meses consecutivos sem precipitação  ou precipitação abaixo da média, agora também não vai passar a ser as Ilhas Faroé, o calor virá, para mim quanto mais tarde e com menos intensidade melhor, mas esse é o meu gosto pessoal. 
Referi apenas o comportamento atmosférico actual, e depois de um periodo prolongado de precipitação principalmente a sul, poderia ser expectável que viesse ai não digo uma onda de calor mas uma entrada quente mais vigorosa, o ECM andou nessa com 2,3 runs seguidas onde previa temperaturas máximas por exemplo em Lisboa já acima dos 30 graus, recuou nesta ultima run retirando o calor( quando refiro calor refiro a temperaturas bem acima da média superiores a 27º graus de maxima) e o GFS mantém também esse tipo de previsões com a ausência de calor, se a tendência for essa é muito provável que este mês acabe por ser fresco, pois neste mês de contrastes se não tivermos calor o mês irreversivelmente acabará fresco, por mim óptimo para outros nem por isso.


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2016 às 15:17)

> Due to planned maintenance the EUMETSAT website and web applications will be unavailable from Wednesday 18 May 18:00 UTC until Thursday 1 May 01:00 UTC.



http://www.eumetsat.int/website/home/index.html (canto inferior esquerdo)

Assumo que se tenham enganado e em vez de May 1 seja June 1 (se bem que 1 de Junho é uma quarta e não quinta). Positivo seria se o portal fosse completamente remodelado (não lhe faria mal nenhum) e que implementassem agora a melhor resolução nas imagens dinâmicas de satélite. Ver-se-á


----------



## Topê (16 Mai 2016 às 19:55)

A tendência continua para que não hajam grandes calores. e o Litoral Norte pode começar a levar com alguns restos de depressões que irão atravessar de raspão NW da península ibérica.


----------



## james (16 Mai 2016 às 20:19)

Topê disse:


> A tendência continua para que não hajam grandes calores. e o Litoral Norte pode começar a levar com alguns restos de depressões que irão atravessar de raspão NW da península ibérica.




O padrão este ano é o oposto do ano passado. De vez em quando aparece algum calor a mais de 200 h, mas logo desaparece. No ano passado era o contrário.
O ipma é que parece que tem a cassete encravada.  Na previsão de longo prazo, já anda a falar em temperatura acima da média desde o início do ano quando isso deixou de ocorrer desde Fevereiro.
Têm que se atualizar com urgência.


----------



## Topê (16 Mai 2016 às 20:54)

james disse:


> O padrão este ano é o oposto do ano passado. De vez em quando aparece algum calor a mais de 200 h, mas logo desaparece. No ano passado era o contrário.
> O ipma é que parece que tem a cassete encravada.  Na previsão de longo prazo, já anda a falar em temperatura acima da média desde o início do ano quando isso deixou de ocorrer desde Fevereiro.
> Têm que se atualizar com urgência.



Sem duvida, tendência tem sido mesmo essa é sempre a retirar mas ao contrário


----------



## Topê (17 Mai 2016 às 21:22)

E as previsões mantém-se  na mesma linha tempo ameno que deverá interrumpido com depressões que cavarão até ao Noroeste da Penisula ibérica, impressionante é o que o ECM anda a prever desde de ontem lá mais para a frente acima das 200, se concretizar teremos o regresso  em força(caso se confirme), mas até teremos tempo ameno interrumpido com depressões que passarão de raspão pelo NW peninsular poderão trazer chuva ao Norte e tempo mais fresco mas seco ao centro e sul.
Para mim optimo sou sincero temia que pudesse vir ai calor em força, felizmente esse meio receio não está a concretizar-se.


----------



## Dav (18 Mai 2016 às 18:00)

Para quando o regresso da chuva?


----------



## Topê (18 Mai 2016 às 18:52)

Dav disse:


> Para quando o regresso da chuva?




Não quero ser demasiado optimista, muito menos dar com garantidas meras previsões, mas por o que vejo nos modelos, a sua evolução e a tendência que temos tido neste ano, diria que podem vir ai tempos bem interessantes e surpreendentes que poderão deixar muitos portugueses novamente  depois  e assim  , na pratica vejo que pode-se abrir no atlântico uma auto-estrada que poderá trazer frentes frontais novamente ao nosso territorio e as nossas latitudes, que poderão ser um pouco atípicas para já um final de mês de Maio , mas vamos esperar para ver a dorsal poderá afastar as supostas frentes frontais.
Entretanto  em especial o litoral norte e até o interior norte poderão beneficiar do padrão típico de Verão e levar com alguns restos das depressões que passam a norte do Golfo da Biscaia e Mar celta, isto para responder a tua pergunta lá para sábado poderá chover alguma coisa a Norte do Mondego. 
Em relação as temperaturas mantém-se a ausência de ondas de calor, ou sequer de períodos prolongados com temperaturas muito acima da média, aparece um outro dia mais quente, mas as noites continuam bem frescas e as maximas a Norte do sistema montanhoso- Montejunto-estrela são ainda mais que sofríveis.
A proxima saida do ECM pode começar a definir mais as coisas.


----------



## Dav (18 Mai 2016 às 18:57)

Topê disse:


> Não quero ser demasiado optimista, muito menos dar com garantidas meras previsões, mas por o que vejo nos modelos, a sua evolução e a tendência que temos tido neste ano, diria que podem vir ai tempos bem interessantes e surpreendentes que poderão deixar muitos portugueses novamente  depois  e assim  , na pratica vejo que pode-se abrir no atlântico uma auto-estrada que poderá trazer frentes frontais novamente ao nosso territorio e as nossas latitudes, que poderão ser um pouco atípicas para já um final de mês de Maio , mas vamos esperar para ver a dorsal poderá afastar as supostas frentes frontais.
> Entretanto  em especial o litoral norte e até o interior norte poderão beneficiar do padrão típico de Verão e levar com alguns restos das depressões que passam a norte do Golfo da Biscaia e Mar celta, isto para responder a tua pergunta lá para sábado poderá chover alguma coisa a Norte do Mondego.
> Em relação as temperaturas mantém-se a ausência de ondas de calor, ou sequer de períodos prolongados com temperaturas muito acima da média, aparece um outro dia mais quente, mas as noites continuam bem frescas e as maximas a Norte do sistema montanhoso- Montejunto-estrela são ainda mais que sofríveis.
> A proxima saida do ECM pode começar a definir mais as coisas.


Obrigado, também não quero tempo excessivamente quente, gosto é que vá alternando dias de sol com chuva.


----------



## Topê (18 Mai 2016 às 20:23)

Ai ai, ai, ai,   o que o ECM está a cozinhar e o ECM nesta altura do campeonato já a menos das 144h normalmente raramente tem duvidas. Se isso se concretizar o que começo acreditar mesmo que é um cenário bem possivel, faço ideia o baixo astral que se vai instalar nos media, nas pessoas principalmente aqui em Lisboa, que em finais de Maio e inicios de Junho já não começam a ter muita paciência para  a sério.


----------



## Dav (18 Mai 2016 às 20:40)

Topê disse:


> Ai ai, ai, ai,   o que o ECM está a cozinhar e o ECM nesta altura do campeonato já a menos das 144h normalmente raramente tem duvidas. Se isso se concretizar o que começo acreditar mesmo que é um cenário bem possivel, faço ideia o baixo astral que se vai instalar nos media, nas pessoas principalmente aqui em Lisboa, que em finais de Maio e inicios de Junho já não começam a ter muita paciência para  a sério.


E o que é que está a cozinhar?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 20:49)

Olá a todos. Quero perguntar o que serão estes pontos divergentes de vento? Nunca tinha visto...https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...hographic=32.34,15.95,1024/loc=-30.671,22.989


----------



## Topê (18 Mai 2016 às 20:59)

Dav disse:


> E o que é que está a cozinhar?



Sem ser um especialista mas apenas um curioso, por o que vejo do ECM e se mantiverem as previsões o que acho que é bem provável, teremos uma depressão que terá uma trajectória vinda de Noroeste do Atlântico e que poderá ficar estancada a Noroeste e Oeste da Penisula ibérica durante um período relativamente prolongado, o que se poderá traduzir em vários dias de precipitação no nosso território, principalmente a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-estrela mas francas possibilidades de também atingir a parte centro-sul do território, se isto se mantiver teremos um evento idêntico ao que tivemos a uma semana atrás mas bem menos rigoroso mas significativo para finais de Maio. Traduzindo teremos  a sério e não apenas uma chuvinha ou regazinha, ou um diazinho de chuva, como costuma acontecer já na 2ª quinzena de Maio aqui em Lisboa.
Atenção não quero parecer exagerado, até porque isto apenas são só previsões e podem ainda mudar, mas que a tendência está lá e de uma forma assustadoramente solida, isso está, só a dorsal é que pode afastar ou travar no meu ponto de vista este padrão modelado pelo ECM.
Poderia postar imagens do ECM para exemplificar melhor a minha leitura, mas não consigo do PC donde estou a teclar.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mai 2016 às 21:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá a todos. Quero perguntar o que serão estes pontos divergentes de vento? Nunca tinha visto...https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...hographic=32.34,15.95,1024/loc=-30.671,22.989


Terá a ver com o relevo?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 21:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Terá a ver com o relevo?


Pois não faço ideia... é estranho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 21:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá a todos. Quero perguntar o que serão estes pontos divergentes de vento? Nunca tinha visto...https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...hographic=32.34,15.95,1024/loc=-30.671,22.989


Parece haver grandes células nessa área. O mapa dos ventos deve estar a mostrar a convecção nessas células... http://www.accuweather.com/en/africa-weather


----------



## james (19 Mai 2016 às 00:34)

Pois é, quando no início deste ano, se falava que a Primavera iria ser quente, eu ( e outros membros)  dissemos que poderia não ser assim, que poderiam haver surpresas.

E aí está, elas apareceram e, pelos vistos, vão continuar a aparecer. Começa delinear - se novo e interessante período de instabilidade.

E vamos a caminho do quarto mês consecutivo sem anomalias positivas na temperatura. Eu arriscaria dizer que vamos ao quinto ( mas é apenas um palpite, recordando  outros anos com algumas semelhanças) .

Não há dúvida nenhuma que o " El nino " nos influencia ( merecia ser mais estudado, até pelas espantosas semelhanças com o chamado fenómeno de aquecimento global). Tivemos perto de um ano com tempo com temperaturas em geral acima da média, precipitação um pouco abaixo da média e tempo muito estável, quando estivemos sob a sua influência.

Progressivamente, e mais ou menos a partir de Fevereiro,  com a progressiva perda de influência do "  El nino ", o tempo mudou radicalmente ( até contrariando as previsões)  e trazendo algumas surpresas, em especial ao Sul do país, tão necessitado de água.

Pessoalmente, gosto muito de apreciar a natureza e fazer essa relação com a meteorologia. Nos passeios que eu tenho feito pelos bosques da minha zona, continuo a ver os animais ( em especial as aves)  muito retraídos, como se estivessem expectantes acerca do que aí vem. E muito silêncio.  Normalmente, nestas alturas há muita azáfama no mundo animal, mas vejo pouca.
As formigas ( que eu acho um dos melhores animais para tentar antever Estados meteologicos)  continuam praticamente desaparecidas e as poucas que se avistam,  estão a circular junto a edifícios ou abrigos.  Noto que quando o tempo está estável ou mais para o seco, elas circulam mais à vontade em campo aberto.

Na minha modesta opinião, os próximos meses poderão ser interessantes para quem gosta de tempo instável.  Claro que lá mais para o verão, obviamente teremos alguns períodos de calor, mas acredito também com instabilidade e surpresas.
Até porque a " La Nina " está a fortalecer - se e de que maneira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2016 às 00:51)

Portugal nas bocas do mundo:

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...-four-days-straight-on-renewable-energy-alone

http://www.iflscience.com/portugal-powered-four-days-straight-entirely-renewable-energy


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2016 às 14:54)

Mais um recorde:


Mais de 340 mortos devido ao calor.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-hits-51-degrees-setting-new-heat-record.html


----------



## Topê (21 Mai 2016 às 11:22)

O ECM volta aproximar a depressão e a cava-la e a torna-la mais robusta como eu já suspeitava  Bye,bye  até ao seu regresso, Welcome


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2016 às 14:45)

Vi agora o radar e mete respeito... ou será a maior parte virga?


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mai 2016 às 14:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vi agora o radar e mete respeito... ou será a maior parte virga?


A maior parte, ou mesmo tudo, vai para a Galiza.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2016 às 15:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> A maior parte, ou mesmo tudo, vai para a Galiza.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2016 às 16:00)

O calor já era, de certa forma, esperado:

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/c...at-records-being-smashed-20160405-gnzcw9.html

Os glaciares neo-zelandeses estão a derreter bastante depressa. Já há preocupação com o turismo.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Josef-ice-melting-quickly-global-warming.html

Falta exatamente 1 mês para o início do inverno no hemisfério sul.


----------



## Topê (21 Mai 2016 às 21:02)

Grande corte na precipitação do ECM por outro lado o GFS é mais generoso.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mai 2016 às 13:16)

gfs tem insistido em trovoadas para o próximo fim de semana, mas como ainda falta quase 1 semana, não vale a pena entrar em esperanças, é continuar de olho nos modelos


----------



## Dav (22 Mai 2016 às 14:31)

david 6 disse:


> gfs tem insistido em trovoadas para o próximo fim de semana, mas como ainda falta quase 1 semana, não vale a pena entrar em esperanças, é continuar de olho nos modelos


Espero bem que sim, isto anda  muito fraco em relação ás trovoadas


----------



## james (22 Mai 2016 às 18:39)

Aquele que parecia ser um excelente evento e acima da média aqui para o Norte, mais uma vez se esfumou essa possibilidade. Nas últimas saídas, é sempre cortar e cortar na precipitação vamos ver se ainda vai chover alguma coisa. 
Já é o segundo evento consecutivo em que isso acontece aqui no Norte.  Os modelos prometem e prometem saídas a fio e depois corta e corta. 
Não é que me esteja a queixar de falta de chuva, tem havido muita este ano, mas decididamente, previsões  a mais de 120 horas são para o caixote do lixo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mai 2016 às 20:56)

Isto está interessante! 







Vamos ver se nas próximas runs não nos acontece isto:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2016 às 21:05)

Devo andar no 2º local de seguimento, foi lá que apanhei a maior trovoada da minha vida, há um certo íman naquelas terriolas, vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mai 2016 às 22:35)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Isto está interessante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Isto está interessante!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já saiu a run das 18z:
CAPE e Li




O Atlântico vai ferver!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2016 às 00:00)

O GFS nestas últimas saídas tem carregado na precipitação para o próximo fim de semana e também no CAPE principalmente no domingo. Vamos ver se se mantém, seria um fim de semana interessante


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mai 2016 às 00:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já saiu a run das 18z:
> CAPE e Li
> 
> 
> ...



Belos valores de CAPE sem dúvida. Que brutalidade também em França. Vai ser totalmente bombardeada, com valores de CAPE a ultrapassarem os 3000 J/Kg. É outra loiça, deve ser o melhor país para ver umas belas tempestades agora com a chegada do calor.

Por cá também podíamos ter algo bem mais interessante se a depressão se isola-se mais a sul/sudoeste da PI. Temos tido vários eventos mas tem faltado sempre alguma coisa. Por exemplo o calor. Estas depressões enormes e encostadas a Portugal não permitem a vinda de ar quente de sul, o que limita logo alguma convecção mais severa. Isso vai acontecer em França esta semana, terão temperaturas bem mais altas que nós, que será o principal ingrediente.

Para algo mais interessante talvez para Junho. Acredito que com o enfraquecimento da zonal e chegadas do anticiclone vamos ter algumas belas cut-off's. Bom para nós amantes deste tempo, mau para a agricultura. O clássico problema.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2016 às 01:18)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Belos valores de CAPE sem dúvida. Que brutalidade também em França. Vai ser totalmente bombardeada, com valores de CAPE a ultrapassarem os 3000 J/Kg. É outra loiça, deve ser o melhor país para ver umas belas tempestades agora com a chegada do calor.
> 
> Por cá também podíamos ter algo bem mais interessante se a depressão se isola-se mais a sul/sudoeste da PI. Temos tido vários eventos mas tem faltado sempre alguma coisa. Por exemplo o calor. Estas depressões enormes e encostadas a Portugal não permitem a vinda de ar quente de sul, o que limita logo alguma convecção mais severa. Isso vai acontecer em França esta semana, terão temperaturas bem mais altas que nós, que será o principal ingrediente.
> 
> Para algo mais interessante talvez para Junho. Acredito que com o enfraquecimento da zonal e chegadas do anticiclone vamos ter algumas belas cut-off's. Bom para nós amantes deste tempo, mau para a agricultura. O clássico problema.


França e também o resto da Europa Central pertencem realmente a outro campeonato. 
Está mesmo difícil o calor chegar. Se calhar hoje vou registar a minha primeira mínima abaixo dos 10°C desde Março. 
Também acredito que Junho será a nossa salvação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mai 2016 às 02:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> França e também o resto da Europa Central pertencem realmente a outro campeonato.
> Está mesmo difícil o calor chegar. Se calhar hoje vou registar a minha primeira mínima abaixo dos 10°C desde Março.
> Também acredito que Junho será a nossa salvação.



Não têm o Atlântico a chateá-los como acontece aqui. Aqui em Portugal, em especial no litoral, o Atlântico é praticamente uma protecção anti-trovoadas, as constantes brisas marítimas são fatais. Há algumas exceções em que cut-off's e outros fluxos favorecem a convecção mas raramente. No interior a história já é outra e creio que até é uma boa região para se ver trovoadas no verão. Na Europa Central tudo é diferente pois o mínimo movimento de massas de ar provoca logo instabilidade espontaneamente. Uma simples frente fria pode provocar um bom conjunto de células convectivas. Atenção que estou a falar durante o verão. No inverno todos sabemos que acontece o inverso.

Uma pessoa lá vai aguentando todos os verões a ver os outros a levar com tudo, mesmo no país vizinho na zona de Aragão aquilo vira o inferno algumas vezes, ou o céu. 


Enfim, é continuar a acreditar que será desta.


----------



## Topê (23 Mai 2016 às 09:28)

james disse:


> Aquele que parecia ser um excelente evento e acima da média aqui para o Norte, mais uma vez se esfumou essa possibilidade. Nas últimas saídas, é sempre cortar e cortar na precipitação vamos ver se ainda vai chover alguma coisa.
> Já é o segundo evento consecutivo em que isso acontece aqui no Norte.  Os modelos prometem e prometem saídas a fio e depois corta e corta.
> Não é que me esteja a queixar de falta de chuva, tem havido muita este ano, mas decididamente, previsões  a mais de 120 horas são para o caixote do lixo.



Sim alguma vez este ano iria passar tudo ao lado , mesmo assim ai no norte no sábado ainda choveu razoavelmente, é mais um dia de chuva, mais um contributo em bom rigor era mais ou menos o que os modelos expectavam, uma depressão que iria afectar de raspão o Noroeste peninsular e foi o que se sucedeu.
Relativo á depressão de facto a trajectória por um lado "tramou-nos" e a mesma vai ficar retida mais a Oeste no Atlântico, para todos os efeitos depois lá mais adiante irá-se deslocar irreversivelmente para o nosso territorio já com menos intensidade é um facto.
Esta depressão mal o menos vai permitir alguma instabilidade, e temperaturas frescas, enquanto a dorsal irá subir no mediterrâneo.
Também de dias ou eventos menos intensos se faz a meteorologia, mesmo que este evento renda uns 20,30,40 Litoral Norte  mm, metade ou menos de metade no centro sul é sempre contributo, para aumentar dias de precipitação, céu nublado, temperaturas dentro da média para continuar a nivelar este mês por baixo a nivel de temperaturas e por cima a nivel de chuva.


----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2016 às 17:47)

Ainda faltam alguns dias mas a posição da depressão não é favorável para ninguém. Fica na terra (neste caso oceano) de ninguém. Não obstante haverem ventos um bocado intensos nos níveis mais baixos parece que, pelo menos, na 5ª e na 6ª haverão condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trombas d'água de bom tempo.

Tendo em conta as circunstâncias (temperatura do mar e do ar, ...) o evento só poderá ocorrer em conjunção com trovoadas ou células de desenvolvimento rápido. Como não deve afetar nenhuma zona habitada e é pouco provável que hajam aviões ou navios que as vejam, cinjo-me a fazer uma breve referência à situação e não vou fazer mais nenhuma atualização. Em compensação, deixo um resumo do fenómeno que é acompanhado com música cheia de _suspense _(tem legendas)


----------



## Dav (23 Mai 2016 às 18:52)

Acho que as previsões têm piorado, isto para quem gosta de chuva e trovoada.


----------



## Topê (23 Mai 2016 às 19:03)

Dav disse:


> Acho que as previsões têm piorado, isto para quem gosta de chuva e trovoada.



sem duvida.
Nesta altura desde que não venha calor aqui para Lisboa para mim já é positivo o mês já está feito, a boa noticia é que sem ondas de calor, o mês ficará dentro da média no que respeita a temperaturas.
Este evento apesar de ter prometido alguma coisa, do mal o menos permitirá que não venha ai calor, e tempo seco.


----------



## Dav (23 Mai 2016 às 19:08)

Topê disse:


> sem duvida.
> Nesta altura desde que não venha calor aqui para Lisboa para mim já é positivo o mês já está feito, a boa noticia é que sem ondas de calor, o mês ficará dentro da média no que respeita a temperaturas.
> Este evento apesar de ter prometido alguma coisa, do mal o menos permitirá que não venha ai calor, e tempo seco.


Concordo, falo no sentido de ter piorado porque ás uns dias atrás estava prevista mais chuva. Mas alguma coisa há-de chover e com sorte alguma trovoada, mas também acho positivo não vir ainda tempo seco e muito quente.


----------



## Topê (23 Mai 2016 às 19:16)

Dav disse:


> Concordo, falo no sentido de ter piorado porque ás uns dias atrás estava prevista mais chuva. Mas alguma coisa há-de chover e com sorte alguma trovoada, mas também acho positivo não vir ainda tempo seco e muito quente.



sim é isso, também houve um perido que me entusiasmei que esta depressão e a hipotese de ficar estancada junto á nossa costa. Mas a direcção da mesma será outra e ficará perdida no Atlântico e como o colega Orion já referiu nem vai favorecer grande coisa os Açores nem a nós.
Mas a nivel genérico, é dado já estarmos em finais de Maio, esta depressão é sempre bem-vinda, pois temia que apos um Março,Abril e Maio tão animados frescos e chuvosos que aparecesse ai uma vaga de calor maluca repentina no final deste mês, porque isso acontece muitas vezes nestes meses de transição e de extremos, o que felizmente não irá se suceder.  Nos entrentantos sempre vai chover alguma coisa a Norte, e pouquissima coisa a sul, a sul dias nublados e frescos a partir de agora já são positivos.


----------



## Dav (23 Mai 2016 às 19:22)

Topê disse:


> sim é isso, também houve um perido que me entusiasmei que esta depressão e a hipotese de ficar estancada junto á nossa costa. Mas a direcção da mesma será outra e ficará perdida no Atlântico e como o colega Orion já referiu nem vai favorecer grande coisa os Açores nem a nós.
> Mas a nivel genérico, é dado já estarmos em finais de Maio, esta depressão é sempre bem-vinda, pois temia que apos um Março,Abril e Maio tão animados frescos e chuvosos que aparecesse ai uma vaga de calor maluca repentina no final deste mês, porque isso acontece muitas vezes nestes meses de transição e de extremos, o que felizmente não irá se suceder.  Nos entrentantos sempre vai chover alguma coisa a Norte, e pouquissima coisa a sul, a sul dias nublados e frescos a partir de agora já são positivos.


Sim tem sido muito positivo não termos ainda grande calor instalado, ao contrario do ano passado e de outros anos por esta altura, mas nesta altura toda a chuva nem que seja fraca é bem-vinda.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2016 às 20:16)

Sábado até nem está mau para trovoadas, nunca esteve previsto grande coisa em trovoadas durante a semana...


----------



## james (23 Mai 2016 às 23:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> França e também o resto da Europa Central pertencem realmente a outro campeonato.
> Está mesmo difícil o calor chegar. Se calhar hoje vou registar a minha primeira mínima abaixo dos 10°C desde Março.
> Também acredito que Junho será a nossa salvação.




Também depende da zona na França. A parte NO do país também sofre a influência do Atlântico. 

Para o surgimento da convecção no verão, também não convém muito que esteja um tempo quente e seco,que é pouco favorável ao surgimento de trovoadas,como se tem visto noutras alturas.


----------



## james (23 Mai 2016 às 23:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Não têm o Atlântico a chateá-los como acontece aqui. Aqui em Portugal, em especial no litoral, o Atlântico é praticamente uma protecção anti-trovoadas, as constantes brisas marítimas são fatais. Há algumas exceções em que cut-off's e outros fluxos favorecem a convecção mas raramente. No interior a história já é outra e creio que até é uma boa região para se ver trovoadas no verão. Na Europa Central tudo é diferente pois o mínimo movimento de massas de ar provoca logo instabilidade espontaneamente. Uma simples frente fria pode provocar um bom conjunto de células convectivas. Atenção que estou a falar durante o verão. No inverno todos sabemos que acontece o inverso.
> 
> Uma pessoa lá vai aguentando todos os verões a ver os outros a levar com tudo, mesmo no país vizinho na zona de Aragão aquilo vira o inferno algumas vezes, ou o céu.
> 
> ...




Mas é também esse mesmo Atlântico que nos proporciona,por outro lado,  no Outono e no inverno, dos maiores valores de precipitação na Europa e algumas belíssimas tempestades também, bem mais interessante nessa altura geralmente do que na Europa Central. 

De resto, não acho que seja também assim tão raro convecção no verão por cá. Normalmente não coincide é com o período áureo de atividade convetiva na Europa Continental. 
É que por cá, normalmente, o Atlântico está muito " arrefecido " no final da Primavera e início do verão.  Por isso, a atividade convetiva está muito limitada. 

Mas na parte final do Verão, início do outono,  com o aquecimento que se verificou do Atlântico durante o verão, não é assim tão rara atividade convetiva com alguma relevância por cá. E, por vezes, até prolongada. 
Talvez com menos intensidade do que na Europa Central, mas também interessante. 

À primeira vista, recordo - me de 2014, onde tivemos várias semanas consecutivas de convecção ( cheguei a ter 3 períodos de trovoada num único dia)  e outros verões.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Mai 2016 às 02:42)

james disse:


> Mas é também esse mesmo Atlântico que nos proporciona,por outro lado,  no Outono e no inverno, dos maiores valores de precipitação na Europa e algumas belíssimas tempestades também, bem mais interessante nessa altura geralmente do que na Europa Central.
> 
> De resto, não acho que seja também assim tão raro convecção no verão por cá. Normalmente não coincide é com o período áureo de atividade convetiva na Europa Continental.
> É que por cá, normalmente, o Atlântico está muito " arrefecido " no final da Primavera e início do verão.  Por isso, a atividade convetiva está muito limitada.
> ...


Tens razão. Eu mesmo referi que no inverno ocorre o inverso. 

E também disse que no interior do país pode-se ver trovoada com frequência no verão. Aqui no litoral estamos habituados a vê-las ao longe nesse período.

E de facto esse setembro de 2014 foi uma loucura mas grande parte da convecção era marítima e sem grande severidade. Eu falo de algo ao estilo do 4 de setembro de 2004, com brutais supercélulas aqui no litoral. Mas lá está, mais de 10 anos depois e nunca mais se viu algo igual.


----------



## Topê (24 Mai 2016 às 11:14)

Os modelos hoje melhoraram substancialmente, segundo as ultimas saídas a depressão ficará mais próxima do nosso litoral e quando a depressão se deslocar para cá poderá trazer mais animação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mai 2016 às 11:48)

Como alguém disse na minha aldeia...
"Em Dezembro tinhamos os prados floridos, a ameixeiras em flor, agora nem flores nem ameixas"...

As batatas não nascem, apodrecem nos solos, os centeios derrubados, há terrenos em que os tratores continuam sem poder entrar... este ano a situação não está fácil.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Mai 2016 às 16:56)

Bom fim de semana em perspectiva para aqui. Se de facto houver trovoada, que me parece bastante provável, esta será sem dúvida a melhor primavera depois de 2011, que embora muito mais fresca, também ela com bastante animação.


----------



## james (24 Mai 2016 às 17:15)

E este padrão, mais Atlântico, também parece querer entrar por Junho dentro. 

De facto, é verdade, Ruipedroo, parecem estar a juntar - se os ingredientes para um belo fim de semana...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2016 às 19:25)

Penso que o radar de Arouca está off...


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2016 às 20:55)




----------



## Dav (25 Mai 2016 às 17:17)

Será desta que vamos ter trovoadas generalizadas?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2016 às 10:14)

Bom dia a todos. Bem, vem aí forte e feio... para a zona do Porto já estão células perto com eco vermelho!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2016 às 10:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Bem, vem aí forte e feio... para a zona do Porto já estão células perto com eco vermelho!


Essas células parecem estar-se a dirigir para a Galiza ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2016 às 10:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Essas células parecem estar-se a dirigir para a Galiza ...


Ha ok... obrigado.


----------



## Topê (27 Mai 2016 às 11:22)

Não se preocupem .Não entra agora no Litoral Norte entra 100-200 kmsinhos mais a Norte não tem problema, entre a madrugada de Sábado até á madrugada de Domingo, os acumulados para o Litoral Norte serão bem jeitosos, mais uma frente afectar a região.
Este mês vai mesmo acabar em grande, não diria que melhor é impossível, mas estes meses foram muito bons, os sinais estão ai até parte Leste de Lisboa( Alverca,Vila Franca,etc) ou mesmo Margem sul, a vegetação ainda está em tons verdes o que já nesta altura começa acontecer exactamente o contrário, a parte Oeste de Sintra não diria que parece a Irlanda mas quase 
Muito se falou nos acumulados mensais á uns  2 meses atrás aqui no forum, pelo facto de em certas zonas genero Setubal os acumulados estarem dentro ou abaixo da média em meses como Fevereiro ou Março ou Abril, no Litoral Norte é indiscutível a torneira abriu á meses e ainda não parou, no Litoral Norte a  tem sido tão frequente que os factos são tão indesmentíveis, que dispensam argumentos.  Mas no Litoral centro/ sul essa questão colocou-se  mas o que me parece que é de registar este ano não é quantidades anormais de precipitação por exemplo na península de Setubal/Ribatejo/Estremadura a norte do Tejo, tirando o mês de Maio se formos rigorosos os valores estão + ou -dentro da média, o que acho que tem sido digno de registo para as regiões mais extremanhas, tem sido a ausência de períodos prolongados de calor, bem como a existência de varios dias de chuva mesmo que pouca, mesmo sem grandes acumulados, bem como vários dias de céu muito nublado que sem registado, se verificarmos a verdejante Inglaterra( Irlanda já é um pouco diferente) não tem grandes valores de precipitação anual na pratica chove tanto num ano em média Lisboa como em Londres, a questão coloca-se é na distribuição da precipitação bem como a ausência de períodos prolongados quentes e secos, período estival,etc e é um pouco isto que aqui no Litoral centro/ sul tenho empiricamente verificado, os dias de chuva têm sido muitos varios, variam entre os 10-15 dias mês para aqui é muito, mesmo que chova 1 mm, 2mm,5mm, em varios dias num mês isto conta muito mais que chover 30 mm em um dia ou dois.
Este periodo tem sido óptimo meses dentro ou abaixo da média, vários dias de chuva mês, varios dias com céu nublado, períodos quentes muito curtos, a malta anda mais palida e os campos mais verdes  é o que se tá vendo por aqui, como gosto deste clima estou satisfeito, e como sei que o calor vêm é só uma questão de tempo é bom passar por meses como Fevereiro, Março, Abril e Maio sem ondas de calor, fogos precoces, campos todos secos, enfim, até saberá bem o calor que virá ai em Junho que será encarado com normalidade, doravante Deus queira, que o mês de Junho não seja excessivamente quente, mas a verdade é que esta primavera fresca e londrina, já ninguém nos tira.


----------



## james (27 Mai 2016 às 11:39)

Vendo os modelos, o padrão que tem dominado parece querer manter - se no mês de Junho, pelo menos na primeira quinzena. E com 2 ou 3 dias de calor pelo meio, que podem favorecer depois atividade convetiva.
Se este padrão  se mantivesse no verão, poderíamos ter um Verão bem interessante...

Pessoalmente, gostava de ter um Verão como o de 2014.  Ou o de 2012, aí seria o ideal.

P.S. Entretanto, aqui no meu local de seguimento, o céu está a ficar bem carregado.


----------



## Topê (27 Mai 2016 às 12:18)

james disse:


> Vendo os modelos, o padrão que tem dominado parece querer manter - se no mês de Junho, pelo menos na primeira quinzena. E com 2 ou 3 dias de calor pelo meio, que podem favorecer depois atividade convetiva.
> Se este padrão  se mantivesse no verão, poderíamos ter um Verão bem interessante...
> 
> Pessoalmente, gostava de ter um Verão como o de 2014.  Ou o de 2012, aí seria o ideal.
> ...



Não sei se os portugueses sobreviviam a um Verão fresco depois de uma primavera fresca


----------



## Topê (29 Mai 2016 às 19:22)

Acredito que esta primavera tenha surpreendido  e deixado um pouco o pessoal um pouco ansioso aguardar por tempo quente.
Mas sinceramente do que vejo dos modelos não vejo assim uma entrada quente e prolongada assim tão significativa. Mesmo nada de especial, tudo extremamente normal, vamos ver em Junho é natural que apareça um ou outro dia acima dos 28º graus no Litoral e perto dos 35º no interior, mal fosse que isso não aconteça. mas por o que vejo nos modelos não me parece mesmo nada de significativo. O que parece é o pessoal está desabituado do calor.
Vamos aguardar mas o atlântico continua bastante instável.Pode trazer um ou outro dia bastante quente, mas a manutenção de um padrão não tão quente como muitos desejariam.
Agora é bom referir que estamos a entrar em Junho a menos de um mês do Verão.


----------



## Dav (29 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

Topê disse:


> Acredito que esta primavera tenha surpreendido um pouco e deixado um pouco o pessoal um pouco ansioso aguardar por tempo quente.
> Mas sinceramente do que vejo dos modelos não vejo assim uma entrada quente e prolongada assim tão significativa. Mesmo nada de especial, tudo extremamente normal, vamos ver em Junho é natural que apareça um ou outro dia acima dos 28º graus no Litoral e perto dos 35º no interior, mal fosse que isso não aconteça. mas por o que vejo nos modelos não me parece mesmo nada de significativo. O que parece é o pessoal está desabituado do calor.
> Vamos aguardar mas o atlântico continua bastante instável.Pode trazer um ou outro dia bastante quente, mas a manutenção de um padrão não tão quente como muitos desejariam.
> Agora é bom referir que estamos a entrar em Junho a menos de um mês do Verão.


Para mim está muito bom assim


----------



## rafathunderstorm (29 Mai 2016 às 19:56)

Portugal poderia ter trovoadas intensas como se está a passar na Alemanha?


----------



## Topê (29 Mai 2016 às 20:21)

Até finais de Setembro,Outubro, mesmo que chova perto de zero no Litoral centro e sul, e sul em geral, a situação estará mais que normalizada, considerando que a media por exemplo para Setúbal de Junho-Julho-Agosto nestes 3 meses nem aos 25 mm chega, portanto até Setembro/ Outubro estará tudo perfect no que respeita á seca/ precipitação.
Continuo achar a distribuição da precipitação para distritos que conheço melhor e onde trabalho e resido, como Setúbal, Lisboa, Santarém,. Mesmo de meses onde choveu dentro ou abaixo da média o numero de dias de chuva iguais ou superiores a 1mm foram em grande numero, seguramente acima da média.


----------



## james (29 Mai 2016 às 21:06)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Portugal poderia ter trovoadas intensas como se está a passar na Alemanha?




Quando eu era pequeno, houve uma série de trovoadas na minha zona, salvo erro em maio, tão intensas que infelizmente até faleceu uma pessoa atingida por um raio.


----------



## james (29 Mai 2016 às 21:11)

Topê disse:


> Acredito que esta primavera tenha surpreendido  e deixado um pouco o pessoal um pouco ansioso aguardar por tempo quente.
> Mas sinceramente do que vejo dos modelos não vejo assim uma entrada quente e prolongada assim tão significativa. Mesmo nada de especial, tudo extremamente normal, vamos ver em Junho é natural que apareça um ou outro dia acima dos 28º graus no Litoral e perto dos 35º no interior, mal fosse que isso não aconteça. mas por o que vejo nos modelos não me parece mesmo nada de significativo. O que parece é o pessoal está desabituado do calor.
> Vamos aguardar mas o atlântico continua bastante instável.Pode trazer um ou outro dia bastante quente, mas a manutenção de um padrão não tão quente como muitos desejariam.
> Agora é bom referir que estamos a entrar em Junho a menos de um mês do Verão.




Continuo a achar que  mesmo para as regiões mais a Sul este verão poderá trazer surpresas. O " La Nina " poderá continuar a baralhar as coisas. 

Vendo os modelos, não vislumbro ( nem acredito que venha uma tão cedo )  nenhuma onda de calor.


----------



## james (29 Mai 2016 às 21:15)

Aqui no Norte, para as próximas 240 horas,  continua a perspectivar - se uma manutenção de um padrão oceânico, com a possibilidade de  passagem de uma ou outra ondulação frontal, embora para já,  aparentemente de fraca atividade.


----------



## Agreste (30 Mai 2016 às 10:08)

no sul e no interior a primavera acabou... vai entrar o verão ainda que tímido no interior norte. 
Vamos começar a ter 30ºC e algumas noites tropicais. Tudo normal portanto.


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 10:11)

Agreste disse:


> no sul e no interior a primavera acabou... vai entrar o verão ainda que tímido no interior norte.
> Vamos começar a ter 30ºC e algumas noites tropicais. Tudo normal portanto.



É bom constatarmos isto principalmente no sul do pais já em Junho.


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 15:30)

Com a excepção da próxima quarta e quinta-feiras, onde teremos temperaturas quentes com valores que poderão chegar perto dos 30º graus no litoral e os 35º no interior. Basicamente nos dias restantes não se deslumbra realmente tempo quente digno de registo.
As máximas a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-estrela são irrisorias.
Temos o inicio do Verão se entendermos Verão como tempo ameno e seco, mas ainda muito timido, e com ausência de ondas de calor ou grandes picos de calor,aliás temos Abris ou Maios com períodos mais quentes que o que vamos ter agora com este padrão.


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 16:42)

Este padrão deve-se ao facto do Atlântico continuar muito instável e activo e a dorsal não resolve nem bloqueia, nem fica estável por longos períodos de tempo as nossas longitudes.
Muito se falou nos Media o ano passado nas alterações climáticas,do aquecimento global e das consequências para a península ibérica, embalados um pouco pelo El Nino, com meses extremamente quentes e secos em toda a Europa, foram feitas previsões de que o clima português a longo prazo( curioso darem sempre um prazo de 70,80,90 anos quando nenhum de nós vai cá estar para comprovar) iria-se tornar como o clima norte africano, prevendo que as altas pressões iriam migrar mais para norte  ficando permanentemente as nossas latitudes  onde a nossa temperatura média iria subir 3,4º graus e a precipitação cair para metade, previsões muito arrojadas.
O que os investigadores e os media não referiram é outro lado da moeda. E que o que sustenta o carácter estival mais quente e seco do nosso clima não é tanto a nossa latitude, nem o mediterrâneo( pois em bom rigor não somos Geograficamente um pais mediterrâneo ) é sem duvida a corrente do golfo, com o anticiclone dos Açores com bloqueios anticiclonicos duradoiros no atlântico e quando isso falha e não acontece, o nosso clima acaba por não variar muito que o Oeste Francês ou sul de Inglaterra. Basicamente temos um periodo estival seco e quente não é devido ao facto de sermos um pais da chamada orla mediterrânica mas sim devido á estabilização de anticlones duradoiros no Atlântico, basicamente as razões porque temos um clima seco durante o periodo do Verão são diferentes daquelas que acontecem na Grecia ou no sul de Itália.
Isto para dizer o quê, enquanto não surgir anticiclones potentes que provoquem bloqueios no Atlântico não teremos o Verão na sua plenitude a dorsal não consegue garantir isso. E por enquanto o Altântico continua demasiadamente instável.


----------



## james (30 Mai 2016 às 18:50)

Topê disse:


> Este padrão deve-se ao facto do Atlântico continuar muito instável e activo e a dorsal não resolve nem bloqueia, nem fica estável por longos períodos de tempo as nossas longitudes.
> Muito se falou nos Media o ano passado nas alterações climáticas,do aquecimento global e das consequências para a península ibérica, embalados um pouco pelo El Nino, com meses extremamente quentes e secos em toda a Europa, foram feitas previsões de que o clima português a longo prazo( curioso darem sempre um prazo de 70,80,90 anos quando nenhum de nós vai cá estar para comprovar) iria-se tornar como o clima norte africano, prevendo que as altas pressões iriam migrar mais para norte  ficando permanentemente as nossas latitudes  onde a nossa temperatura média iria subir 3,4º graus e a precipitação cair para metade, previsões muito arrojadas.
> O que os investigadores e os media não referiram é outro lado da moeda. E que o que sustenta o carácter estival mais quente e seco do nosso clima não é tanto a nossa latitude, nem o mediterrâneo( pois em bom rigor não somos Geograficamente um pais mediterrâneo ) é sem duvida a corrente do golfo, com o anticiclone dos Açores com bloqueios anticiclonicos duradoiros no atlântico e quando isso falha e não acontece, o nosso clima acaba por não variar muito que o Oeste Francês ou sul de Inglaterra. Basicamente temos um periodo estival seco e quente não é devido ao facto de sermos um pais da chamada orla mediterrânica mas sim devido á estabilização de anticlones duradoiros no Atlântico, basicamente as razões porque temos um clima seco durante o periodo do Verão são diferentes daquelas que acontecem na Grecia ou no sul de Itália.
> Isto para dizer o quê, enquanto não surgir anticiclones potentes que provoquem bloqueios no Atlântico não teremos o Verão na sua plenitude a dorsal não consegue garantir isso. E por enquanto o Altântico continua demasiadamente instável.




Isto do aquecimento global faz lembrar um pouco a luta contra o terrorismo.  Apesar de se saber que é um problema real, os media massacram - nos todos os dias com notícias de terroristas, de ataques falhados ( que ninguém consegue comprovar a veracidade) . No aquecimento global, é parecido, com notícias frequentes e terríveis sobre o aquecimento global, o fim do mundo que se aproxima, teorias catastróficas ( muitas de origem duvidosa) .
Não sei qual é a intenção, mas é provável que muitos ganhem com isso...

Acho que também se pode dizer que nos últimos anos, pelo menos por cá, tem sido um verdadeiro balde de água fria para os apoiantes mais fanáticos da teoria do aquecimento global.

Depois da cavalgada dessa teoria no final dos anos 90,  início deste século,  nos últimos anos, temos tido queda de neve a cotas baixas, anos com muita precipitação, alguns verões não muito quentes, ondas de calor mas que passam e não se eternizam.  Enfim, temos tido ao fim e ao cabo o que sempre tivemos nas ultimas décadas / séculos.
Para desilusão de muitos, de uma forma geral, não me parece que nos próximos 100 anos ou por aí em diante o clima por cá vá ser muito diferente do que é agora.

Nos últimos anos também , na minha opinião, começaram a "surgir" 2 fenómenos  naturais que se têm destacado ( apesar de não se falar muito, pois  se calhar não há interesse) .  Um são os fenómenos naturais " El nino " e " La Nina ", que têm intrigado cada vez mais os cientistas, pela capacidade de provocar mudanças climáticas mais ou menos transitórias à escala planetária num curto espaço de tempo , ao contrário do que se pensava à uns anos atrás.
O outro fenómeno é a capacidade de auto - regulação e mecanismos de compensação do clima por cá e na Europa em geral.  Não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para explicar isso, mas parece - me inequívoco,  na minha opinião.


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 19:22)

james disse:


> Isto do aquecimento global faz lembrar um pouco a luta contra o terrorismo.  Apesar de se saber que é um problema real, os media massacram - nos todos os dias com notícias de terroristas, de ataques falhados ( que ninguém consegue comprovar a veracidade) . No aquecimento global, é parecido, com notícias frequentes e terríveis sobre o aquecimento global, o fim do mundo que se aproxima, teorias catastróficas ( muitas de origem duvidosa) .
> Não sei qual é a intenção, mas é provável que muitos ganhem com isso...
> 
> Acho que também se pode dizer que nos últimos anos, pelo menos por cá, tem sido um verdadeiro balde de água fria para os apoiantes mais fanáticos da teoria do aquecimento global.
> ...



James e ainda acrecento mais, considerando as ultima norma climática provisória de 1981-2010 que acrescentou mais umas décimas as médias anuais, verificamos que a média anual de temperatura para Lisboa é de 17,5º.
O engraçado é que as temperaturas medias anuais desde de 2010, nenhuma delas superou ou chegou á media de 17,5º anuais para Lisboa.


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2016 às 19:56)

Comparando o aquecimento global com a economia.

O fenómeno, polémico claro, não deve ser interpretado como o PIB nominal:






Mas sim como o crescimento do PIB:






Não é uma onda de calor que prova o aquecimento global nem uma onda de frio que prova que não existe. Infelizmente cai-se nesse erro. É como eu dizer que não existe aquecimento global porque ainda há gelo nos pólos e porque no inverno há o crescimento da calota polar 

Previsões que apelam à catástrofe no curto prazo (10 anos) são irrealistas. O que está em causa é a o surgimento de um novo normal irreversível em centenas se não em milhares de anos. Mínimas e máximas tendencialmente mais altas. Ondas de calor mais frequentes. Menos frio nas regiões temperadas.

A malta do mundo desenvolvido passa um pouco ao lado dos efeitos mais perniciosos porque não tem uma economia excessivamente dependente da agrcultura e tem recursos para ir buscar água ao subsolo. Nem falo das ilhotas no meio de nenhures. No Bangladesh a intrusão de água do mar tem destruído muita terra fértil (e tem havido uma redução gradual da precipitação anual). É um país com mais de 150 milhões com uma área sensivelmente 1,5 vezes maior que Portugal. Claro que são realidades completamente impensáveis para o comum tuga. Mesmo que o homem não tenha influência e sejam apenas variações naturais do clima, os efeitos continuam a ser potencialmente devastadores. Quando as pessoas não têm emprego e muito menos perspetivas de o arranjar isso geralmente não acaba bem.

Paralelamente a isto:







O El Niño não resolveu a seca. O La Niña piora a seca no sul da California. Contudo, é um estado 'rico' (na realidade está falido) e como tal tem dinheiro para ir resolvendo alguns problemas. Ainda em relação à mesma personagem:



> Donald Trump says he is “not a big believer in global warming.” He has called it “a total hoax,” “bullshit” and “pseudoscience.”
> 
> But he is also trying to build a sea wall designed to protect one of his golf courses from “global warming and its effects.”



http://www.politico.com/story/2016/05/donald-trump-climate-change-golf-course-223436

Até na Austrália o tema é polémico:



> Australia will break a commitment made at the Paris climate summit less than two months ago if CSIRO goes ahead with its plan to axe its research programs, one of the agency's leading scientists has warned.
> 
> John Church, a globally recognised expert on sea level rise and one of CSIRO's most decorated researchers, said organisation chief Larry Marshall had misled the public by claiming there was now less need for climate research because the problem had been "proven".



http://www.smh.com.au/environment/m...ch-criticises-csiro-cuts-20160205-gmmopl.html

Mas como as consequências não interessam...



> As referências à Austrália foram apagadas de um relatório da UNESCO sobre o impacto das alterações climáticas em locais classificados como património mundial da humanidade depois de uma intervenção do governo. De acordo coma edição australiana do The Guardian, as autoridades locais invocaram o *impacto negativo para o turismo* da inclusão na lista da Grande Barreira de Corais, um dos principais focos de atração do país.



http://observador.pt/2016/05/27/aqu...de-corais-de-um-relatorio-de-locais-em-risco/

Termino publicando um GIF que foi viral recentemente:


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2016 às 21:14)

Não sei se já viram este video, mas parece interessante...


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 21:28)

Orion disse:


> Comparando o aquecimento global com a economia.
> 
> O fenómeno, polémico claro, não deve ser interpretado como o PIB nominal:
> 
> ...



O aquecimento global tem uma característica muito boa que é quem faz previsões quase proféticas e dogmáticas não estará cá para as comprovar

Que a temperatura média da terra tem subido sim... Mas a forma é a analise micro e não tanto macro, no outro dia os jornais noticiavam que o mês de Abril tinha sido o mais quente de sempre, pois bem uma senhora de idade perguntou-me como isso seria possível se tinha passado o mês a chover e até nevado na terra dela nas Beiras e eu ai expliquei que a noticia referia-se a nível mundial e não a nível local do pais, mas a percepção que foi dada para a opinião publica foi que o mês de Abril tinha sido o mais quente de sempre.
A questão é que existem aqui dois pesos e duas medidas, repara quando temos um ano seco e quente temos logo personalidades nacionais ligadas á comunidade cientifica nacional referirem as consequências drásticas que a península ibérica irá passar até no curto, médio prazo, quando temos um período fresco, prolongado como diz o Jorge Jesus ninguém sai da toca e ninguém vem falar ou fazer previsões catastróficas, portanto existe aqui muito de politica, mercantilismo e até algum oportunismo, onde se presta um mau serviço publico, pois além de desinformarem as populações criam alarmismos desnecessários e pior por vezes investimentos, seguros,etc,etc totalmente desenquadrados com a realidade, pois as pessoas mesmo a nivel de poder local, especialistas, técnicos começam mesmo acreditar cegamente em meras teses que no fundo nada significam, até porque não é seguro de todo que um aquecimento generalizado da atmosfera se traduza num aquecimento local no nosso territorio.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2016 às 21:34)

E esta tempestade na Bélgica em 2013?


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2016 às 21:39)

Topê disse:


> James e ainda acrecento mais, considerando as ultima norma climática provisória de 1981-2010 que acrescentou mais umas décimas as médias anuais, verificamos que a média anual de temperatura para Lisboa é de 17,5º.
> O engraçado é que as temperaturas medias anuais desde de 2010, nenhuma delas superou ou chegou á media de 17,5º anuais para Lisboa.



Uma normal são 30 anos. É uma medida climática. De 2010 a 2015 são 6 anos. Não define nada. Logo, algo normalíssimo é engraçado em que medida?


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 21:42)

vitamos disse:


> Uma normal são 30 anos. É uma medida climática. De 2010 a 2015 são 6 anos. Não define nada. Logo, algo normalíssimo é engraçado em que medida?



é a minha opinião a e acho uma tendência interessante, mesmo que não defina nada.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2016 às 21:47)

Opinião de quê? Que 6 anos significam alguma coisa. Climaticamente sabes muito bem que não significa nada. As séries climatológicas existem por algum motivo.


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 21:54)

vitamos disse:


> Opinião de quê? Que 6 anos significam alguma coisa. Climaticamente sabes muito bem que não significa nada. As séries climatológicas existem por algum motivo.



Acho engraçado sim, falarem em aquecimentos globais, secas,eternas, mudanças drásticas de clima e no final nos ultimos 6 anos nem um ano tivemos dentro ou acima da nova média.
Sim mas é a minha opinião que pode significar algo ou não o tempo o dirá, se não concorda tem direito a não concordar com ela.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2016 às 22:02)

Topê disse:


> Acho engraçado sim, falarem em aquecimentos globais, secas,eternas, mudanças drásticas de clima e no final nos ultimos 6 anos nem um ano tivemos dentro ou acima da nova média.
> Sim mas é a minha opinião que pode significar algo ou não o tempo o dirá, se não concorda tem direito a não concordar com ela.



E quem falou em secas eternas? Ou qual é o mal de falarem em aquecimento global quando é um problema real? E quem é que aqui relacionou aquecimento global com aquecimento local?


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2016 às 22:05)

"O ano 2015 em Portugal Continental, foi extremamente seco e muito quente.
O valor médio anual da temperatura média do ar no ano de 2015 (15.99 °C) foi superior ao valor normal 1971-2000, sendo o 7º mais quente desde 1931 e o 2º desde 2000."
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...qfavaa/cli_20150101_20151230_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2016 às 22:07)

"O valor médio anual da temperatura média do ar, 15.80 °C, foi superior ao valor médio em +0.54 °C, sendo o 12º valor mais alto desde 1931. Valores superiores aos registados este ano ocorreram apenas em cerca de 15 % dos anos.  O ano 2014, em Portugal Continental, caraterizou-se por valores da temperatura média do ar e da precipitação superiores ao valor médio (período 1971-2000)."

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...vTfaAW/cli_20140101_20141231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 22:10)

vitamos disse:


> E quem falou em secas eternas? Ou qual é o mal de falarem em aquecimento global quando é um problema real? E quem é que aqui relacionou aquecimento global com aquecimento local?



Essas são as minhas opiniões apenas limitei-me a expressar no topico de seguimento livre, a minha opinião sobre como os media e a sociedade empolam o aquecimento global é a minha opinião e repito é a minha opinião. Acho que não há muito mais a dizer ou a justificar é o que eu acho, se está certo, errado? se  há quem concorde ou quem não concorde isso já não posso determinar. Mesmo que errada para alguns é a minha opinião. E repito acho mais que exagerado a forma como o aquecimento global é empolado nos media, cá em Portugal assisti o ano passado a alguns programas, noticias, debates em que as previsões das secas, do aquecimento da temperatura, e mudança drástica climática foi no meu entender levadas ao extremo.


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2016 às 22:11)

Topê disse:


> O aquecimento global tem uma característica muito boa que é quem faz previsões quase proféticas e dogmáticas não estará cá para as comprovar



Não é por isso que se mantém registos?


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2016 às 22:14)

Topê disse:


> Essas são as minhas opiniões apenas limitei-me a expressar no topico de seguimento livre, a minha opinião sobre como os media e a sociedade empolam o aquecimento global é a minha opinião e repito é a minha opinião. Acho que não há muito mais a dizer ou a justificar é o que eu acho, se está certo, errado? se  há quem concorde ou quem não concorde isso já não posso determinar. Mesmo que errada para alguns é a minha opinião. E repito acho mais que exagerado a forma como o aquecimento global é empolado nos media, cá em Portugal assisti o ano passado a alguns programas, noticias, debates em que as previsões das secas, do aquecimento da temperatura, e mudança drástica climática foi no meu entender levadas ao extremo.


O colega Dan acabou de mostrar os dados objetivos. Uma coisa são opiniões. Outra é por opiniões na boca dos outros numa espécie de guerra frio / quente que  a mim não me diz muito... são teorias "sociometeorológicas" apenas.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2016 às 22:15)

O aquecimento global existe, não é uma invenção de ninguém, não sou cético em relação ás alterações climáticas porque elas existem ou pelo menos existirão mais acentuadamente num futuro se não forem tomadas medidas que visem diminuir as emissões de gases poluentes para a atmosfera talvez já não será na nossa geração que vamos ver essas alterações mais significativas mas será nas gerações seguintes.


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 22:18)

Orion disse:


> Não é por isso que se mantém registos?



Orion poderíamos por fotos dos ultimos Invernos mais que gélidos da América do Norte, não nego o aquecimento global a temperatura média do ar tem subido.
Não  tenho a certeza que esse padrão durará por centenas de anos e que o mesmo seja generalizado a todo o planeta.
E mais acho que enquanto for vivo não assistirei em Portugal especificamente em Portugal a nenhuma alteração climática significativa, nem a temperatura média do ar irá subir 2 ou 3º graus, nem a precipitação irá cair 40,50%


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 22:22)

vitamos disse:


> O colega Dan acabou de mostrar os dados objetivos. Uma coisa são opiniões. Outra é por opiniões na boca dos outros numa espécie de guerra frio / quente que  a mim não me diz muito... são teorias "sociometeorológicas" apenas.



são as minhas opiniões, e baseadas na norma climática provisória de 1981-2010 onde penso que a temperatura média anual para Lisboa é de 17,5o. Não as baseie na outra norma visto que a mesma já está ultrapassada diria  em muitos orgãos oficiais.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2016 às 22:24)

Topê disse:


> são as minhas opiniões, e baseadas na norma climática provisória de 1981-2010 onde penso que a temperatura média anual para Lisboa é de 17,5o. Não as baseie na outra norma visto que a mesma já está ultrapassada diria  em muitos orgãos oficiais.



Qual norma? (ja entendi 71-90)...


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 22:27)

vitamos disse:


> Qual norma?



A norma que está no site do Ipma não é a provisória de 1981-2010? posso ter consultado mal, pode ter acontecido.
Mas por mim acho que não tenho muito acrescentar sobre esse tema já referi a minha opinião não posso adiantar muito mais.


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2016 às 22:31)

Topê disse:


> Orion poderíamos por fotos dos ultimos Invernos mais que gélidos da América do Norte, não nego o aquecimento global a temperatura média do ar tem subido.
> Não  tenho a certeza que esse padrão durará por centenas de anos e que o mesmo seja generalizado a todo o planeta.
> E mais acho que enquanto for vivo não assistirei em Portugal especificamente em Portugal a nenhuma alteração climática significativa, nem a temperatura média do ar irá subir 2 ou 3º graus, nem a precipitação irá cair 40,50%



Por partes...

63 anos é a diferença entre as duas fotos. Está, obviamente, dentro da esperança útil de vida de uma pessoa no mundo desenvolvido. É possível um indivíduo ver, durante a sua vida, mudanças geofísicas dramáticas? É.

As fotos dos invernos frios da América do Norte não têm nada a ver porque as duas fotos acima referem-se a glaciares cuja formação é muito morosa. Não estamos a falar de neve ou gelo sazonal que desaparece mal chega a primavera.

Uma das provas mais usadas na teoria do aquecimento global é o desaparecimento dos glaciares. Isto seria discutível se não houvessem fotos de antigamente. Mas há, algumas poucas. Os glaciares só derretem dramaticamente quando há condições bastante significativas. E ainda por cima no Alasca, bastante elevado em termos de altitude (59ºN) e com invernos bastante severos.

Escolho propositadamente fotos com um intervalo temporal bastante reduzido para enfatizar as diferenças. Há outras mas publico só mais uma:






Em relação a este glaciar:



> Glacial ice in the Peruvian Andes that took at least 1,600 years to form has melted in just 25 years, scientists reported Thursday, the latest indication that the recent spike in global temperatures has thrown the natural world out of balance.



http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/05/w...s-melted-in-25-years-scientists-say.html?_r=0

Acrescento que o aquecimento global não é inexistência de frio. A América do Norte tem invernos muito frios mas o ártico tem aquecido bastante. Há que olhar na perspetiva global. Os nevões não vão acabar em 2020 

O modelo do aquecimento global baseado no CO2 assume, em parte, efeitos difusos com consequências prolongadas. Isso acontece porque o gás fica muito tempo na atmosfera.


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 22:41)

Orion disse:


> Por partes...
> 
> 
> 
> Acrescento que o aquecimento global não é inexistência de frio. A América do Norte tem invernos muito frios mas o ártico tem aquecido bastante. Há que olhar na perspetiva global. Os nevões não vão acabar em 2020



Pois vais de encontro ao que afirmei, o aquecimento global da atmosfera pode ter varias consequências a nivel micro, ninguém nos garante que hajam zonas que se tornem mais frias ou mais chuvosas.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

Topê disse:


> James e ainda acrecento mais, considerando as ultima norma climática provisória de 1981-2010 que acrescentou mais umas décimas as médias anuais, verificamos que a média anual de temperatura para Lisboa é de 17,5º.
> O engraçado é que as temperaturas medias anuais desde de 2010, nenhuma delas superou ou chegou á media de 17,5º anuais para Lisboa.


Fui pesquisar um pouco.De facto a média de Lisboa (81-2010) é 17,4ºC. Do que vi não existem médias anuais para Lisboa nos boletins climatológicos entre 2010 e 2015. Existem apenas as médias nacionais (que são obviamente menores que Lisboa). Assim sendo (e mesmo não querendo seis anos dizer nada) como podes afirmar que em nenhum dos anos a média de Lisboa foi ultrapassada nesse período?


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

Topê disse:


> Pois vais de encontro ao que afirmei, o aquecimento global da atmosfera pode ter varias consequências a nivel micro, ninguém nos garante que hajam zonas que se tornem mais frias ou mais chuvosas.



O que por vezes fazes é generalizar os dados portugueses, cujo território é minúsculo, para a realidade global (por exemplo os dados de Lisboa). O aumento da chuva depende de muitos fatores. Por exemplo, se o anticiclone ficasse trancado a sudeste dos Açores, estas ilhas teriam acumulados brutais com as plumas tropicais incessantes. O ano de 2015 não foi mais desastroso porque houveram várias plumas tropicais. Mas as médias em si não invalidam o facto de que foi um ano bastante anómalo com o anticiclone a ficar estacionado em locais que não devia. Em 2015 não houve circulação zonal consistente.

Quanto às zonas mais frias, já te escrevi que isso é relativo. Há uns meses quando o anticiclone estava a oeste dos Açores, a PI tinha temperaturas abaixo da média. Mas no clima tudo está ligado. A costa este do Canadá e a Gronelândia tiveram um mini-verão. O frio na PI invalida a existência de um aquecimento? Não. Porque as médias negativas foram largamente ultrapassadas pelo calor sentido noutras regiões. Pela sua posição geográfica os pólos continuarão a ter frio no futuro a curto prazo. E a situação sinótica determinará o destino desse frio. Mas quando o frio desce, o calor sobe. Não se pode escolher alguns factos.

Obviamente que na Sibéria as temperaturas negativas brutais vão continuar nos próximos anos mas, a meu ver, o que se tem que ver é o desiquilíbrio entre as estações. Mínimas menos baixas no inverno e mínimas mais altas no verão são cumulativas. Diferenças brutais podem ser vistas em pouco tempo (10, 20, 30 anos) em termos de neve permanente. Tal como nas fotos do glaciar do Alasca. Não é por haver meia dúzia de dias com -41º que não se passa nada.


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2016 às 23:09)

Ainda no tópico da Sibéria. Para variar da ciência 'ocidental':



> The 2014 spatially averaged surface temperature in the Russian Federation tied with 2013 was the 6th highest on the record since the beginning of instrumental observations in 1891. That is considerably lower than in the record-breaking 2007. Ten warmest years in the record took place in the XXI century.







Previsão sazonal:


----------



## Topê (30 Mai 2016 às 23:15)

vitamos disse:


> Fui pesquisar um pouco.De facto a média de Lisboa (81-2010) é 17,4ºC. Do que vi não existem médias anuais para Lisboa nos boletins climatológicos entre 2010 e 2015. Existem apenas as médias nacionais (que são obviamente menores que Lisboa). Assim sendo (e mesmo não querendo seis anos dizer nada) como podes afirmar que em nenhum dos anos a média de Lisboa foi ultrapassada nesse período?



a fonte que pesquisei é a base de dados do site espanhol tutiempo na estação de Lisboa Gago Coutinho no qual segundo esse site as temperaturas médias anuais são:
2010- 17º graus
2011-17,2º graus
2012-16,6º graus
2013-16,8º graus
2014-sem informação
2015-16,9º graus

Pode procurar, e se quiser questionar esse site sobre as fontes tanto pelo que sei baseia-se em dados oficiais e estações oficiais e, parece-me idóneo e bastante credível.
Não tenho muito adiantar, sobre este tema, já expressei a minha opinião e já disse a onde e como a fundamentei, muito mais não poderei acrescentar.
Que se usem umas normas para umas coisas e outras normas para outras isso já é uma questão de critério de quem as usa, pessoalmente fui recolher parte da informação da norma climática ao IPMA .
Já agora de referir que apenas pesquisei dados relativo á estação da cidade de Lisboa.
se me perguntar de seguida em que pagina está essa informação poderei-lhe fornecer o link do site, mas a pesquisa do site é simples e intuitiva.


----------



## james (30 Mai 2016 às 23:45)

À uns tempos, ouvi uma meteorologista bastante conhecida do ipma a afirmar que desde os anos 90 que não ocorre um aumento da temperatura média em Portugal Continental.

Já agora, também convém dizer que o ano de 2015 foi um ano de " El nino "  um dos mais potentes de sempre.



Este assunto do aquecimento global não é recente, é antigo. Eu, como sempre me interessei por esta problemática, já acompanho este assunto desde os primórdios, algures nos anos 80,ainda era eu adolescente.
Na escola secundária, tinha debates com os meus colegas sobre isto.

E não tenho problemas em dizer que os media e alguns investigadores " mataram " qualquer discussão séria em público sobre este assunto.  Ridicularizaram este assunto,  associando qualquer estado de tempo ao aquecimento global.
Os Al Gores que viram aqui uma oportunidade de ouro para se promover fizeram o resto.

Hoje em dia, é difícil ter uma conversa séria com alguém sobre isto. Por experiência própria também , tenho visto que este assunto no dia a dia das pessoas tem assumido contornos ridículos.

Se estão 35 graus, se estão 3 semanas sem chover, se está ameno no inverno, a culpa é do aquecimento global.

Mas se está frio no verão, se cai neve a cotas baixas  também dizem que a culpa é do aquecimento global, como já me disseram.
O problema é que, perante um assunto sério e real, não se consegue ter uma conversa  com pés e cabeça sobre isto.

Por outro lado, também é importante afirmar que já houveram muitos períodos de aquecimento e arrefecimento global ao longo da história do planeta.

A única questão no possível evento atual que se coloca é pela primeira vez  o homem poder ter alguma influência nisso e talvez poder decorrer num ciclo mais curto.
De resto, não há nada de extraordinário nisso, o mundo não vai acabar, vai continuar como sempre.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2016 às 11:54)

Topê disse:


> a fonte que pesquisei é a base de dados do site espanhol tutiempo na estação de Lisboa Gago Coutinho no qual segundo esse site as temperaturas médias anuais são:
> 2010- 17º graus
> 2011-17,2º graus
> 2012-16,6º graus
> ...



Acho que estou a ter um déjà vu.... 

Mas só para rematar, as médias anuais (61-90, 71-00, 81-10, etc, etc) resultam da média das mínimas e das máximas diárias, não da média das temperaturas horárias.
Depois, comparar as médias da Gago Coutinho com a normal do Geofísico dá sempre azo a erro.

Geofísico nos últimos 2 anos:
2014 - 17,5ºC
2015 - 17,9ºC


----------



## Topê (31 Mai 2016 às 12:07)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que estou a ter um déjà vu....
> 
> Mas só para rematar, as médias anuais (61-90, 71-00, 81-10, etc, etc) resultam da média das mínimas e das máximas diárias, não da média das temperaturas horárias.
> Depois, comparar as médias da Gago Coutinho com a normal do Geofísico dá sempre azo a erro.
> ...



Este tópico não é dedicado para dar opiniões mesmo que não sejam 100% rigorosas? Ou este tópico serve mais para recordar opiniões anteriores e discutir assuntos parecem levados para lados pessoais neste caso virtuais já que não se dá a cara na net?
é a minha opinião e fundamentei-a
não é proibido dá-la penso eu? se o for diga ou faça uma triagem criteriosa de todos os comentários aqui feitos sem validade cientifica e corrija-os,  tome as medidas necessárias para esse efeito aqui no seu forum. Nada mais posso acrescentar sobre este assunto.
Se o objectivo for criar uma polémica, para poderem justificar uma possível expulsão do vosso forum podem já fazê-lo, não é preciso maçar o forum com este tipo de ajuste de contas ou lavagem de roupa suja.
Atenção não me chateia nada ser corrigido, ou discutir ideias, opiniões, ao contrário de outras situações, nesta, tenho a plena noção que não disse nada que ultrapasse as regras e as condições gerais de conduta do forum. Agora estar a ser diria questionado de forma exaustiva por 3 moderadores como tivesse num tribunal por ter expressado uma opinião que mesmo que esteja errada tenho direito a tê-la é que já perece-me de todo exagerado.Até porque se os moderadores e donos deste forum fossem corrigir ou utilizar o mesmo critério neste topico para esse fim não saiam daqui, pois o que não falta neste topico são opiniões, com pouco rigor cientifico.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2016 às 12:27)

No blogue GEROTEMPO encontram muitos artigos sobre o aquecimento global (no fundo do último texto podem teclar no ícon mensagens seguintes para continuarem a ter outros textos sobre o tema).


----------



## james (31 Mai 2016 às 12:42)

Topê disse:


> Este tópico não é dedicado para dar opiniões mesmo que não sejam 100% rigorosas? Ou este tópico serve mais para recordar opiniões anteriores e discutir assuntos parecem levados para lados pessoais neste caso virtuais já que não se dá a cara na net?
> é a minha opinião e fundamentei-a
> não é proibido dá-la penso eu? se o for diga ou faça uma triagem criteriosa de todos os comentários aqui feitos sem validade cientifica e corrija-os,  tome as medidas necessárias para esse efeito aqui no seu forum. Nada mais posso acrescentar sobre este assunto.
> Se o objectivo for criar uma polémica, para poderem justificar uma possível expulsão do vosso forum podem já fazê-lo, não é preciso maçar o forum com este tipo de ajuste de contas ou lavagem de roupa suja.
> Atenção não me chateia nada ser corrigido, ou discutir ideias, opiniões, ao contrário de outras situações, nesta, tenho a plena noção que não disse nada que ultrapasse as regras e as condições gerais de conduta do forum. Agora estar a ser diria questionado de forma exaustiva por 3 moderadores como tivesse num tribunal por ter expressado uma opinião que mesmo que esteja errada tenho direito a tê-la é que já perece-me de todo exagerado.Até porque se os moderadores e donos deste forum fossem corrigir ou utilizar o mesmo critério neste topico para esse fim não saiam daqui, pois o que não falta neste topico são opiniões, com pouco rigor cientifico.




Sabes, Topê, é sempre complicado discutir dogmas, como é neste caso o dogma do aquecimento global.

Se uma pessoa disser que o Sul vai ficar um deserto, vai chover menos e vamos ter o verão mais quente de sempre todos os anos, somos aplaudidos.

Mas  se quisermos remar contra a maré e dissermos que não estão a ter em conta todas as variáveis, que se estão a fazer projecoes a muito longo prazo um pouco às cegas , que se está a ignorar fenómenos naturais relevantes para esta equação, que se se fizer uma análise histórica chegamos à conclusão que fenómenos meteorológicos estranhos e alterações climáticas não são um exclusivo da nossa era. 
Ao fim e ao cabo, se dissermos que o aquecimento global é real, mas que se meteu demasiada política pelo meio,  aí corremos o risco de ser linchados.
Mas eu, pessoalmente, adoro remar Contra a maré...


----------



## Topê (31 Mai 2016 às 12:55)

james disse:


> Sabes, Topê, é sempre complicado discutir dogmas, como é neste caso o dogma do aquecimento global.



James Isso vai muito mais além da discussão dogmática mais ou menos emocional.
Prova é que foi-se buscar mensagens de há 6,7 anos para conduzir a discussão para outro patamar. E é esse patamar que não pretendo alimentar porque sei bem como acaba e longe de mim estar a querer alimentar discussões intermináveis e inúteis, como disse por varias vezes, esta discussão está terminada. Ao contrário de outras siuações de á anos atrás, desta vez tenho a plena noção que não disse nada demais que violasse as regras de conduta no fourm antes pelo contrário, até porque este tópico foi criado para os utilizadores darem opiniões,desabafos, lamentos, sobre meteorologia, por isso chama-se seguimento livre, se formos corrigir opiniões neste tópico penso que os moderadores não sairiam daqui tão cedo.


----------



## vitamos (31 Mai 2016 às 12:55)

Guerrinhas norte / sul aqui entram a 100 e saem a 200... Se quiserem continuar por aí tanto se nos dá


----------



## Topê (31 Mai 2016 às 13:01)

O aquecimento global ou as normas climáticas de Lisboa, foi o que eu escrevi, penso que não têm nada haver com guerrinhas norte/ sul ou seja do que for, penso eu, a chamada tempestade no copo de água esta conversa sinceramente não faz muito sentido, um não assunto.


----------



## vitamos (31 Mai 2016 às 13:11)

Topê disse:


> O aquecimento global ou as normas climáticas de Lisboa, foi o que eu escrevi, penso que não têm nada haver com guerrinhas norte/ sul ou seja do que for, penso eu, a chamada tempestade no copo de água esta conversa sinceramente não faz muito sentido, um não assunto.



Fizeste algum comentário sobre Norte ou Sul? Logo não tens que te preocupar com isso...


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2016 às 15:37)

@james , não tem nada a ver com dogmas. Limitei-me a chamar à atenção de valores que estavam a ser comparados erradamente. 
Se o @Topê não se chateia em ser corrigido, então deveria aceitar que estava a misturar dados das normais e assumir isso mesmo, sem entrar noutro campo...

A citação de há não sei quantos atrás, não foi o lavar de roupa suja. Foi simplesmente para reavivar a memória do Topê. Mais uma vez lá está ele a basear-se em erros que já cometeu do passado. Na altura corrigiram-no, voltaram a corrigi-lo. E voltamos a corrigi-lo agora. Apesar de ser um seguimento *meteorológico* livre, é dever de todos ir educando na meteorologia.


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2016 às 16:27)

james disse:


> Mas eu, pessoalmente, adoro remar Contra a maré...



Repara, estás a fazer isso a ti mesmo. Vejamos:



james disse:


> Ao fim e ao cabo, se dissermos que o aquecimento global é real, mas que se meteu demasiada política pelo meio, aí corremos o risco de ser linchados.



Verdade. Mas é-se linchado em qualquer das posições por outras pessoas que pensam diferente. Vê lá tu que passaste da posição moderada:



james disse:


> A única questão no possível evento atual que se coloca é pela primeira vez o homem poder ter alguma influência nisso e talvez poder decorrer num ciclo mais curto.



Para a estaca zero:



james disse:


> Se uma pessoa disser que o Sul vai ficar um deserto, vai chover menos e vamos ter o verão mais quente de sempre todos os anos, somos aplaudidos.
> 
> Mas se quisermos remar contra a maré e dissermos que não estão a ter em conta todas as variáveis, que se estão a fazer projecoes a muito longo prazo um pouco às cegas , que se está a ignorar fenómenos naturais relevantes para esta equação, que se se fizer uma análise histórica chegamos à conclusão que fenómenos meteorológicos estranhos e alterações climáticas não são um exclusivo da nossa era.



No teu caso ainda não estás convencido e estás no teu direito. Dás muita importância ao La Niña e ao El Niño. Contudo, esses são os extremos. Há que ver os dados intermédios dos anos mais ou menos neutros. Volto aos glaciares. Se eles têm milhares de anos, certamente já assistiram a alguns El Niños. E mudanças dramáticas não se vêem, supostamente, na duração de 1 El Niño (que demora um ano/ano e meio). Mais, os La Niñas até podiam reverter rapidamente o derretimento de curta duração dos glaciares. Concordas comigo?

Nunca neguei que certos efeitos das alterações climáticas são muito difíceis de se quantificar. Se em 10 anos ocorrerem 4 El Niños em vez de 3 a que se deveu? Variabilidades naturais ou algo mais?

Os registos históricos são enganadores. No passado também já aconteceram muitas super-erupções e embates de asteróides. Mas lá porque são coisas naturais e que o homem não pode fazer muito contra  não quer dizer que a espécie humana possa conviver bem com isso


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2016 às 18:59)

35ºC no vale do guadiana... 40ºC em sevilha?

veremos se mantém ou se baixa.


----------



## Orion (1 Jun 2016 às 22:08)

> “Our results suggest that the southward moving Arctic air masses are simply less cold, on  average,” said co‐author Martin Hoerling, a NOAA scientist. The paper was published in the journal _Geophysical Research Letters_.
> 
> That means extremely cold winters over the Northern Hemisphere will become less likely as the  climate warms, the scientists say. Learn more about this researchoffsite link.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jun 2016 às 17:28)

Que monotonia! 







Há zonas na Europa Central que já levam vários dias seguidos com instabilidade, talvez até semanas.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2016 às 17:35)

pois... infelizmente a partir de agora temos de meter na cabeça que se vier algum dia de instabilidade é uma sorte, a partir de agora é olhar para os meteogramas e chorar, mas já estou habituado ao nosso verão, mas também não posso reclamar que Maio foi bem acima da média em termos de precipitação


----------



## Dav (4 Jun 2016 às 18:26)

Longe vão os anos, que meses como Maio e Junho traziam trovoadas, hoje em dia nem vê-las...


----------



## dahon (4 Jun 2016 às 21:03)

Dav disse:


> Longe vão os anos, que meses como Maio e Junho traziam trovoadas, hoje em dia nem vê-las...



Anos não, ano.
Basta rever os tópicos do seguimento do mês de Junho do ano passado.
Fica o resumo de satélite do dia 7-06-15 um dos mais interessantes principalmente durante a noite.

Edit: Agora fui recordar. E foi nessa noite que vi um dos eventos de trovoadas mais extremos em relação à frequência com que as células produziam relâmpagos.


----------



## Dav (4 Jun 2016 às 21:20)

dahon disse:


> Anos não, ano.


Eu disse anos sim, pelo menos falo da minha zona desde á uns anos para cá as trovoadas têm diminuído quer em frequência quer em intensidade e tenho a certeza que mais gente partilha desta opinião.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jun 2016 às 21:35)

dahon disse:


> Anos não, ano.
> Basta rever os tópicos do seguimento do mês de Junho do ano passado.
> Fica o resumo de satélite do dia 7-06-15 um dos mais interessantes principalmente durante a noite.
> 
> Edit: Agora fui recordar. E foi nessa noite que vi um dos eventos de trovoadas mais extremos em relação à frequência com que as células produziam relâmpagos.



Dia bastante bom esse aqui em Braga. Grande trovoada chegou cá ao fim da tarde, com uma shelf cloud, bastantes relâmpagos e depois um pôr do sol fantástico cheio de mammatus ainda veio outra trovoada à noite com ainda mais relâmpagos do que a de tarde.


----------



## dahon (4 Jun 2016 às 21:42)

Dav disse:


> Eu disse anos sim, pelo menos falo da minha zona desde á uns anos para cá as trovoadas têm diminuído quer em frequência quer em intensidade e tenho a certeza que mais gente partilha desta opinião.


Então há que especificar. Por vezes é muito fácil generalizar. Porque num contexto geral nos últimos anos os meses de Abril, Maio e Junho nem tem sido muito maus no que diz respeito às trovoadas.


----------



## Topê (5 Jun 2016 às 00:48)

É bom sinal chegarmos ao forum nesta altura do campeonato e vermos o pessoal queixar-se da falta de trovoadas e não chuva pois a nivel de chuva até setembro-outubro nao há muita margem para nos queixarmos.
Que venha ai o calor e o sol ele viria mais tarde ou mais cedo antes agora que há um ou dois meses atras.


----------



## Dav (5 Jun 2016 às 12:53)

dahon disse:


> Então há que especificar. Por vezes é muito fácil generalizar. Porque num contexto geral nos últimos anos os meses de Abril, Maio e Junho nem tem sido muito maus no que diz respeito às trovoadas.


Nesse dia 7 de Junho do ano passado não houve nada por aqui... e o ultimo ano razoável a bom que me lembro em relação ás trovoadas foi em 2011.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jun 2016 às 12:53)

dahon disse:


> Anos não, ano.
> Basta rever os tópicos do seguimento do mês de Junho do ano passado.
> Fica o resumo de satélite do dia 7-06-15 um dos mais interessantes principalmente durante a noite.
> 
> Edit: Agora fui recordar. E foi nessa noite que vi um dos eventos de trovoadas mais extremos em relação à frequência com que as células produziam relâmpagos.


Penso que foi nesse dia que se começou a formar uma célula perto de Évora e foi seguindo para norte, foi impressionante o desenvolvimento. Nesta zona também se formaram células e que pelo menos aqui ainda tive direito a uma bela trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jun 2016 às 15:29)

dahon disse:


> Anos não, ano.
> Basta rever os tópicos do seguimento do mês de Junho do ano passado.
> Fica o resumo de satélite do dia 7-06-15 um dos mais interessantes principalmente durante a noite.
> 
> Edit: Agora fui recordar. E foi nessa noite que vi um dos eventos de trovoadas mais extremos em relação à frequência com que as células produziam relâmpagos.


Grande fim de tarde e noite por aqui nesse dia. Este é o tipo de eventos que  mais gosto, que infelizmente não são muito frequentes no nosso verão, se compararmos por exemplo com a Europa Central.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jun 2016 às 16:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Grande fim de tarde e noite por aqui nesse dia. Este é o tipo de eventos que  mais gosto, que infelizmente não são muito frequentes no nosso verão, se compararmos por exemplo com a Europa Central.



São também os que mais gosto. Acho fantástico começar o dia de céu azul e depois desenvolverem-se esses monstros. Mas como disseste são raros. Gostava que tivesse o interesse em meteorologia que tenho agora mas em 2004 para presenciar aquele monstro que passou por aqui no dia 4 de setembro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jun 2016 às 16:43)

guimeixen disse:


> São também os que mais gosto. Acho fantástico começar o dia de céu azul e depois desenvolverem-se esses monstros. Mas como disseste são raros. Gostava que tivesse o interesse em meteorologia que tenho agora mas em 2004 para presenciar aquele monstro que passou por aqui no dia 4 de setembro.


Esse dia. Até tenho arrepios. 

Uma autêntica lenda essa célula. Tinha apenas 9 anos mas lembro-me como se fosse hoje. Ainda por cima estava em plena via rápida a vir de Vila Verde. uma majestosa Shelf cloud com tons esverdeados e depois valente saraivada. Ainda hoje se vêem as marcas no carro da minha mãe, que se não se tivesse abrigado por baixo de um viaduto, teria ficado muito pior.

Bons velhos tempos. Também tenho em memória outros grandes episódios. Lembro-me de num verão ter havido uns 5 dias seguidos sempre com trovoadas ao fim da tarde. A trovoada mais assustadora que vi foi sem dúvida uma quando vinha outra vez de Vila Verde, à noite, penso que foi na altura do S. António de 2003. Relâmpagos de 2 em segundos. Pareciam bombas a cair ao lado da minha casa.

Estou à espera de ver algo igual há anos e anos. Dá a ideia clara que o nosso verão perdeu a força no que toca a gerar este tipo de eventos. Ultimamente algo semelhante só no outono. 

Outra que me esqueci de mencionar foi no casamento do meu tio, agosto de 2003. Dia mesmo muito quente. Com muito sol ao início. Durante a tarde levantou-se uma ventania impressionante mesmo muito quente, e quando anoiteceu boom. E onde foi? Vila verde! Esta terra tem uma excelente relação com trovoadas. 

E muitas outras que me vou lembrando.


----------



## Topê (6 Jun 2016 às 15:20)

O calor este ano até á data tende mesmo a ser de raspão.
Ou seja o padrão que temos tido desde de Março( mês a partir do qual o calor começa aparecer) é um padrão em que temos tido picos muito ligeiros de calor, ou seja, períodos de 2,3 dias quentes que são logo interrompidos por períodos + ou - frescos + ou - húmidos mais prolongados.
Até á data ainda não tivemos nenhuma onda de calor nem sequer um período duradoiro com máximas niveladas por cima estabilizadas por longos períodos de tempo, verificamos isso com a inexistência felizmente de incêndios florestais.
O mês de Junho que a sul do Mondego já um mês tipicamente de Verão, as médias de precipitação são muito baixas mesmo no litoral em Lisboa ou Setúbal andam á volta dos 24,26 mm, nota-se que como era expectável o predomínio das altas pressões que trazem o tempo seco e ameno á parte sul do território, o que é assinalável é que após um Abril e Março sem calor, é notarmos que mesmo com tempo seco, o calor a sério não se instala.E como vivemos na meteorologia de senso comum, posso dizer que este ano ainda não fui á praia e aqui na Costa da Caparica em Junho pelo menos uma meia dúzia de dias ou de fins de semana já tinha de praia em meados de Junho este ano nada até porque estes pequenos períodos de calor têm acontecido ironicamente durante a semana. 
Em relação ao Litoral a Norte do Mondego ou do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela verificamos que seguramente poderão vir a ter mais uns períodos de chuva e que nessas regiões mesmo esses picos de calor têm sido ainda mais enfermos e curtos. As máximas para o litoral norte para amanha e depois de amanha são mesmo muito exprimidas as zonas  que aquecem bem como o Vale do Minho ou Braga chegarão com algum esforço aos 30º,31º graus, no extremo Litoral junto a costa mantém-se muito fraquinhas.


----------



## kikofra (6 Jun 2016 às 19:28)

Desculpem o off-topic, mas há algum topico no forum sobre o microclima da Serra de Sintra? Estive a procurar e não encontrei.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jun 2016 às 01:58)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esse dia. Até tenho arrepios.
> 
> Uma autêntica lenda essa célula. Tinha apenas 9 anos mas lembro-me como se fosse hoje. Ainda por cima estava em plena via rápida a vir de Vila Verde. uma majestosa Shelf cloud com tons esverdeados e depois valente saraivada. Ainda hoje se vêem as marcas no carro da minha mãe, que se não se tivesse abrigado por baixo de um viaduto, teria ficado muito pior.
> 
> ...



Afinal a trovoada que referi como a mais assustadora ocorreu em Junho de 2006, nas primeiras horas do dia 13. Vai fazer 10 anos. Já não se fazem trovoadas dessas.


----------



## james (9 Jun 2016 às 09:23)

O dia 4 de Setembro de 2004  foi épico,lembro - me bem.  A trovoada foi brutal,tal como a enxurrada que se seguiu e as pedras de granizo  quase do tamanho de ovos de galinha que caíram. Houve muitos estragos.

Esse dia até começou com sol e algum calor. Nada fazia prever o que se passaria à tarde.

Quando aquele " monstro " comecou a aparecer,  o céu ficou preto (  o céu mais negro que vi na vida)  e eu tive logo a sensação de que esse dia ficaria para a história meteorológica.

Um pormenor interessante: esse evento extraordinário seguiu - se a um mês de Agosto extraordinariamente chuvoso, onde sucessivas ondulações frontais atravessaram o nosso país, em especial no Litoral Norte.

No Minho, a precipitação ficou acima dos 100 mm.
Nas regiões montanhosas, ficou mesmo acima dos 200 mm, julgo eu.

É de um Verão desse que precisamos, relativamente quente mas muito húmido, para podermos ter bons eventos de trovoadas, principalmente no litoral.


----------



## Bracaro (9 Jun 2016 às 10:52)

Segundo o IPMA, hoje às 06h00 várias estações do sul do país registavam temperaturas superiores a 20º, e destacava-se Faro com 27º. Lembrei-me logo da primeira vez que estive no Algarve, num mês de Setembro, em que estranhei o calor nocturno que fazia com que dormir fosse muito difícil.
Imagino que as pessoas já estejam habituadas, mas não é muito agradável, sobretudo para quem está habituado a ter noites quase sempre frescas.


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2016 às 17:47)




----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2016 às 18:26)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/weatherflow-smart-weather-stations#/


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2016 às 18:11)

*The Weather-Predicting Tech Behind $62 Billion Monsanto Bid*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...a-technology-is-boosting-farmers-productivity


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jun 2016 às 18:22)

james disse:


> O dia 4 de Setembro de 2004  foi épico,lembro - me bem.  A trovoada foi brutal,tal como a enxurrada que se seguiu e as pedras de granizo  quase do tamanho de ovos de galinha que caíram. Houve muitos estragos.
> 
> Esse dia até começou com sol e algum calor. Nada fazia prever o que se passaria à tarde.
> 
> ...



O calor é normal nessas situações de trovoadas severas, pois no geral ocorrem quando há depressões a oeste a puxarem ar quente de sul. No geral é esse ar que acaba por alimentar a trovoada (juntamente com o ar mais frio da depressão). Outro dia convectivo memorável aqui foi o 21 de Setembro de 2008. Tivemos aí uma fase de ouro. Fazíamos frente ali aos vizinhos espanhóis.

Andei a pesquisar umas imagens antigas. Olhem para este bicho no Algarve/Andaluzia.


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2016 às 18:55)

*How El Niño impacts global temperatures*

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/06/160609115117.htm


----------



## Topê (11 Jun 2016 às 14:02)

Os principais modelos GFS e ECM estão a começar a prever a 1ª grande entrada quente deste ano lá para cima das 192h, o ECM nesta ultima saída então está super-potente. Como falamos de uma previsão ainda a médio/longo prazo ainda é prematuro fazer grandes conjunturas, sinceramente espero que o ECM recue nas próximas saídas, e desagrave o calor, ele irá vir espero que venha com a menor duração possível e com a menor intensidade possível, não me dou bem com os ares quentes do Sahara  nem com as poeiras do deserto, só mesmo para estar na praia desde que a agua esteja fresca o suficiente para bons choques térmicos, já as noites tropicais acho-as insuportáveis, uma ou outras ainda se tolera mais que isso, é um tormento, aqueles dias quentes com a céu nublado de deserto, com poeiras não me fascinam, espero para o meu gosto que os modelos principalmente o ECM, recuem.
Entretanto o Litoral Norte já para a semana vai ter um periodo de instabilidade, com 2,3 dias de chuva.


----------



## james (13 Jun 2016 às 09:51)

Vendo os modelos, a onda de calor que os modelos chegaram a indiciar mais para a frente  já se está a esfumar. 

Como já tenho afirmado em intervenções anteriores, o padrão que tem predominado nos últimos meses está, para já, muito forte e vai continuar pelo mês fora.


----------



## Topê (13 Jun 2016 às 10:16)

james disse:


> Vendo os modelos, a onda de calor que os modelos chegaram a indiciar mais para a frente  já se está a esfumar.
> 
> Como já tenho afirmado em intervenções anteriores, o padrão que tem predominado nos últimos meses está, para já, muito forte e vai continuar pelo mês fora.



Sem duvida, de facto desde de Fevereiro que existido a tendência sempre nos modelos de retirarem e desagravarem os períodos de calor ou mais quentes que por vezes são projectados, continuamos com ausência total de ondas de calor( talvez o Algarve com a particularidade de as Nortadas fazerem com que aqueçam isso não seja assim) mas no restante territorio, não temos ondas de calor nem períodos prolongados significativos de tempo quente, são sempre interrompidos, por períodos mais frescos. 
Como ligo as médias, é com agrado que verifico que o Litoral Norte e até centro irão beneficiar de um periodo de instabilidade que lá está, melhorou á medida que nos aproximamos dele, a depressão irá cavar mais para sul, e Litoral Norte não escapará de uns dias de chuva a sério, isto irá permitir que os valores da precipitação se aproximem da média para este mês o que fará com que continuemos com meses dentro ou acima da média no que respeita á precipitação, até o Litoral centro irá beneficiar desta depressão.


----------



## james (13 Jun 2016 às 10:19)

Topê disse:


> Sem duvida, de facto desde de Fevereiro que existido a tendência sempre nos modelos de retirarem e desagravarem os períodos de calor ou mais quentes que por vezes são projectados, continuamos com ausência total de ondas de calor( talvez o Algarve com a particularidade de as Nortadas fazerem com que aqueçam isso não seja assim) mas no restante territorio, não temos ondas de calor nem períodos prolongados significativos de tempo quente, são sempre interrompidos, por períodos mais frescos.
> Como ligo as médias, é com agrado que verifico que o Litoral Norte e até centro irão beneficiar de um periodo de instabilidade que lá está, melhorou á medida que nos aproximamos dele, a depressão irá cavar mais para sul, e Litoral Norte não escapará de uns dias de chuva a sério, isto irá permitir que os valores da precipitação se aproximem da média para este mês o que fará com que continuemos com meses dentro ou acima da média no que respeita á precipitação, até o Litoral centro irá beneficiar desta depressão.




O  Algarve deverá continuar a ter algum calor.  Aliás,  o Minho e o Algarve estão muitas vezes em contra- ciclo com o restante território, pois possuem características climáticas muito próprias.


----------



## Topê (13 Jun 2016 às 10:23)

james disse:


> Sim, o Algarve deverá continuar a ter algum calor.  Aliás,  o Minho e o Algarve estão muitas vezes em contra- ciclo com o restante território, pois possuem características climáticas muito próprias.



Sim sem duvida, quando referes o Minho acho que devemos inserir o Douro Litoral também pois são regiões se confundem, regiões muito próximas com um clima muito particular, o eixo entre Douro e Minho que basicamente compreende a uma distancia menor a 100kms por assim dizer, o chamado Litoral Norte.
Depois entre o Vouga/sul do Douro e até ao Mondego temos ainda um Litoral chuvoso, mas já menor que o Litoral Norte, ai já se nota umas diferenças.


----------



## Topê (13 Jun 2016 às 10:27)

Climaticamente entre Algarve e Litoral Norte, hoje temos uma diferença, digna de paises totalmente distintos. 
Parece a diferença entre as Ilhas Britânicas e as ilhas do mediterrâneo


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2016 às 11:22)

Esta depressão é boa para o Norte e um pouco do Centro Litoral, de resto apenas serve para ter temperaturas mais frescas de Norte a Sul.. a Sul de Lisboa em termos de chuva é quase 0..


----------



## Topê (13 Jun 2016 às 11:35)

miguel disse:


> Esta depressão é boa para o Norte e um pouco do Centro Litoral, de resto apenas serve para ter temperaturas mais frescas de Norte a Sul.. a Sul de Lisboa em termos de chuva é quase 0..



sim considerando que as médias de precipitação para o sul do territorio no mês de Junho são baixissimas, sabemos que o normal é praticamente não chover entre Junho até ao final de Setembro.
O facto de cidades como Setúbal, Lisboa, Santarém,Évora não terem ondas de calor, onde as temperaturas disparem, para mim já é bem bom, dias com máximas abaixo dos 25º,26º graus a partir desta altura para esta região já é algo muito positivo.


----------



## Topê (13 Jun 2016 às 11:45)

Como residente entre Lisboa e distrito de Setúbal, tenho plena noção das limitações do clima desta região, com a excepção do Oeste Sintra,Mafra,Ericeira.... Sei perfeitamente que a chuva até finais de Setembro é coisa rara por aqui. 
Não espero chuva até lá, se vier é sempre bem vinda, mas sei que é uma coisa rara por aqui e as médias reflectem isso mesmo, logo, não chover é sinonimo de normalidade climática por cá. 
A chuva entre Junho e Setembro a sul é daquelas situações, que só podem sempre melhorar. 
Sinceramente só peço ou desejo que o Verão não seja quente, de resto chuva espero-a só para final de Setembro.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jun 2016 às 11:51)

A única maneira de chover alguma coisa nas regiões mais a sul nesta altura do ano, é a precipitação convectiva, mas essa parece que de ano para ano é cada vez mais rara... o norte por vezes ainda é afectado nesta altura do ano por frentes de fraca ou moderada actividade, que quando chegam mais a sul já vêm enfraquecidas ou dissipadas...


----------



## comentador (13 Jun 2016 às 22:27)

"A chuva entre Junho e Setembro a sul é daquelas situações, que só podem sempre melhorar".

Ó Topê, a chuva a Sul entre Junho e Setembro só faz mal a tudo, às culturas agrícolas e até mesmo à vegetação florestal. O nosso ecossistema está adaptado a este clima.


----------



## jonas (14 Jun 2016 às 09:49)

O gfs anda a prever muito calor!
Acreditam?


----------



## comentador (14 Jun 2016 às 10:02)

Acredito! Pois é altura de vir calor e além disso vários modelos apontam para essa previsão.


----------



## james (14 Jun 2016 às 10:09)

jonas disse:


> O gfs anda a prever muito calor!
> Acreditam?




Algum calor há - de vir mais para a frente, afinal vamos entrar no verão. 

Mas, para já, ainda está incerto, em especial no Norte. 
Repara que os modelos , a mais de 200 horas, tanto têm previsto temperaturas perto dos 30 graus, como pouco mais de 20. 
E também vão indicando que o vento poderá soprar de NO,  se for assim não aquece assim tanto.


----------



## jonas (14 Jun 2016 às 11:16)

comentador disse:


> Acredito! Pois é altura de vir calor e além disso vários modelos apontam para essa previsão.


Concordo.
Ja a algumas as saidas que os modelos apontam para isso


----------



## Topê (14 Jun 2016 às 11:47)

comentador disse:


> "A chuva entre Junho e Setembro a sul é daquelas situações, que só podem sempre melhorar".
> 
> Ó Topê, a chuva a Sul entre Junho e Setembro só faz mal a tudo, às culturas agrícolas e até mesmo à vegetação florestal. O nosso ecossistema está adaptado a este clima.



No Litoral tens uma vegetação totalmente diversificada, não tens o predomínio só de um tipo de espécies ou de vegetação. Não me parece que seja muito gravoso numa região onde a média é de 17mm ou 24 mm, chover o dobro por exemplo, é daquelas coisas que nem aquecem ou arrefecem é só a minha opinião.


----------



## Topê (14 Jun 2016 às 11:48)

james disse:


> Algum calor há - de vir mais para a frente, afinal vamos entrar no verão.
> 
> Mas, para já, ainda está incerto, em especial no Norte.
> Repara que os modelos , a mais de 200 horas, tanto têm previsto temperaturas perto dos 30 graus, como pouco mais de 20.
> E também vão indicando que o vento poderá soprar de NO,  se for assim não aquece assim tanto.



Existe uma diferença em vir calor e vir muito calor. Por o que se vê por enquanto dos modelos virá calor, mas por o que se prevê ainda dentro da normalidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2016 às 11:53)

comentador disse:


> Ó Topê, a chuva a Sul entre Junho e Setembro só faz mal a tudo, às culturas agrícolas e até mesmo à vegetação florestal. O nosso ecossistema está adaptado a este clima.


Não faz mal nenhum chover um ou outro dia no verão... isso não compromete as culturas agrícolas a não ser que seja agua em excesso,o que é muito raro no verão.


----------



## james (14 Jun 2016 às 11:57)

Topê disse:


> Existe uma diferença em vir calor e vir muito calor. Por o que se vê por enquanto dos modelos virá calor, mas por o que se prevê ainda dentro da normalidade.




Muitas vezes, há muita confusão na cabeça das pessoas. É normal vir calor no verão, tal como é normal vir frio no inverno. 

Outra coisa completamente diferente é o surgimento de uma onda de calor, com uma entrada de Leste daquelas. 
Neste momento, nem acima das 200 horas,  não  se vislumbra nada disso, pelo menos no Norte.


----------



## james (14 Jun 2016 às 11:59)

Entretanto, a depressão que vai afetar o Norte e Centro cavou ainda mais. 
Alguns locais no Minho com valores de precipitação acima dos 40 mm, crendo no GFS.  Bem significativos para  um mês como Junho.


----------



## Topê (14 Jun 2016 às 12:15)

james disse:


> Muitas vezes, há muita confusão na cabeça das pessoas. É normal vir calor no verão, tal como é normal vir frio no inverno.
> 
> Outra coisa completamente diferente é o surgimento de uma onda de calor, com uma entrada de Leste daquelas.
> Neste momento, nem acima das 200 horas,  não  se vislumbra nada disso, pelo menos no Norte.




Temos de perceber que da mesma maneira que eu e penso que o James, apreciamos tempo fresco e chuvoso á quem goste de calor extremo e temperaturas record. Como este ano, tem sido uma "seca" em relação a esse tipo de eventos, zero de ondas de calor, períodos quentes curtos e pouco prolongados. É normal que por vezes haja algum entusiasmo por previsões que em outros anos não entusiasmariam tanto.


----------



## Topê (14 Jun 2016 às 12:20)

james disse:


> Entretanto, a depressão que vai afetar o Norte e Centro cavou ainda mais.
> Alguns locais no Minho com valores de precipitação acima dos 40 mm, crendo no GFS.  Bem significativos para  um mês como Junho.



Sem duvida o sumatorio  destes acumulados para este evento irão aproximar-se ou superar os 30 mm em praticamente todo o Litoral Norte. Sendo que logicamente as altas serras minhotas terão quase o dobro desses valores.
A região mais chuvosa do Noroeste Penisular e da península ibérica é sem duvida o Alto Minho até quase Santiago de Compostela, têm uma espécie de imane para as depressões. Depois as rias altas galegas já têm valores um pouco inferiores, e um pouco a sul do Minho também, mas nada de substancial todo o Litoral Norte e Galiza superam em media os 1000 mm de precipitação anual, as serras altas minhotas e galegas, em certos anos chegam aos 3000mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2016 às 12:33)

Eu por mim também aprecio o tempo fresco e chuvoso, embora também goste de sol, o que não gosto mesmo é de calor... tenho problemas de pele e agravam-se com o calor... portanto para mim quanto menos calor melhor, mas pronto faz parte do clima.


----------



## Topê (14 Jun 2016 às 12:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu por mim também aprecio o tempo fresco e chuvoso, embora também goste de sol, o que não gosto mesmo é de calor... tenho problemas de pele e agravam-se com o calor... portanto para mim quanto menos calor melhor, mas pronto faz parte do clima.



O que mais me desagrada em relação ao Verão, nem é o calor propriamente dito, é a durabilidade, enorme do Verão aqui na região de Lisboa.
Se por azar apanhamos daqueles anos em que já em Março temos calor, Abril o calor continua e depois o Verão estende-se até Outubro, chego sinceramente a Junho/Julho já a rezar aos santinhos que o Verão termine.
Um mês,dois meses de Verão não me chocam gosto dos prazeres do Verão, uns bons dia de praia, uns finais de tarde para umas boas cervejas frescas, mas ok 15 dias disto e para mim está feito, o que vêm a seguir para mim já é um martírio.
O calor faz-me ficar mais lento, menos concentrado, e provoca varias distracções, que não permitem ter o mesmo rendimento e usufruir do dia á dia, depois não gosto de me sentir quente ou com calor, prefiro sentir frio que calor, são gostos, e sim a nível dermatológico  o sol é um veneno a  pele, sendo que em Portugal praticamente toda a gente está-se nas tintas para isso e nem sequer fazem pedagogia relativo a esses riscos para a saúde dos portugueses.


----------



## comentador (14 Jun 2016 às 17:54)

Topê disse:


> O que mais me desagrada em relação ao Verão, nem é o calor propriamente dito, é a durabilidade, enorme do Verão aqui na região de Lisboa.
> Se por azar apanhamos daqueles anos em que já em Março temos calor, Abril o calor continua e depois o Verão estende-se até Outubro, chego sinceramente a Junho/Julho já a rezar aos santinhos que o Verão termine.
> Um mês,dois meses de Verão não me chocam gosto dos prazeres do Verão, uns bons dia de praia, uns finais de tarde para umas boas cervejas frescas, mas ok 15 dias disto e para mim está feito, o que vêm a seguir para mim já é um martírio.
> O calor faz-me ficar mais lento, menos concentrado, e provoca varias distracções, que não permitem ter o mesmo rendimento e usufruir do dia á dia, depois não gosto de me sentir quente ou com calor, prefiro sentir frio que calor, são gostos, e sim a nível dermatológico  o sol é um veneno a  pele, sendo que em Portugal praticamente toda a gente está-se nas tintas para isso e nem sequer fazem pedagogia relativo a esses riscos para a saúde dos portugueses.



Ainda bem que quem manda é a Natureza, senão para alguns era sempre inverno e para outros sempre verão!! Para bem ou a mal de alguns é o clima que temos e é considerado um dos mais sadios para o ser humano e plantas, pouca gente tem esse conhecimento. Quanto ao sol ser um veneno para a pele, quero só acrescentar que quando em excesso e nas horas de maior altitude e radiação solar. O sol até faz bem, e é benéfico para sintetizarmos vitamina D, faz falta apanharmos sol, mas isso já todos sabemos e informação acerca disso não falta, sobre as horas do maior perigo do sol e da sua radiação U.V.


----------



## Topê (14 Jun 2016 às 18:22)

comentador disse:


> Ainda bem que quem manda é a Natureza, senão para alguns era sempre inverno e para outros sempre verão!! Para bem ou a mal de alguns é o clima que temos e é considerado um dos mais sadios para o ser humano e plantas, pouca gente tem esse conhecimento. Quanto ao sol ser um veneno para a pele, quero só acrescentar que quando em excesso e nas horas de maior altitude e radiação solar. O sol até faz bem, e é benéfico para sintetizarmos vitamina D, faz falta apanharmos sol, mas isso já todos sabemos e informação acerca disso não falta, sobre as horas do maior perigo do sol e da sua radiação U.V.



Pelas pesquisas que fiz e faço, o clima ideal para o meu gosto, seria o clima por exemplo da British Colombia no Canadá, especificamente na Ilha de Vancouver,um clima maritimo sem excessos ou eventos extremamente severos, um clima que dá uma flora riquissima, um peixe fresco nas suas águas, muitos dias de chuva, mas que no Verão também aquece e onde o sol dá um ar da sua graça mas isso são gostos.
Em relação ao clima Lisboeta existem piores, não me imaginava a viver num pais tropical sem Inverno ou estações do ano, mas pronto se tivesse de ser e fosse bem pago iria já a seguir mas iria-me dar mal. 
Em relação ao nosso clima, sinceramente ai desculpem, mas essa coisa de andarmos sempre a procura de coisas mega especiais de Portugal,como coisas comuns fossem extraordinárias, para mim dizem-me pouco, Casablanca ou San Diego na Califórnia têm os chamados climas ideias para o chamado indice de desenvolvimento humano e social até ajuda a muitas cidades subirem uns degraus nesse indice. Sinceramente a mim pouco me diz, o clima de Lisboa acho-o super monotomo e desinteressante, mas existem climas piores para o meu gosto, por exemplo o clima do Litoral Norte de Portugal já tem particularidades que me interessam mais. Mas isso são gostos, á quem goste de azul, verde, vermelho.


----------



## meteo (15 Jun 2016 às 11:28)

Neve em Junho?
No site do IPMA, na previsão horária para a Torre, coloca neve para hoje entre as 18:00 e as 24:00.


----------



## jonas (15 Jun 2016 às 11:40)

meteo disse:


> Neve em Junho?
> No site do IPMA, na previsão horária para a Torre, coloca neve para hoje entre as 18:00 e as 24:00.


NAo acredito


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2016 às 11:50)

Novo look nas previsões do IPMA, com previsão horária para 48h http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/index.jsp


----------



## Thomar (15 Jun 2016 às 11:54)

meteo disse:


> Neve em Junho?
> No site do IPMA, na previsão horária para a Torre, coloca neve para hoje entre as 18:00 e as 24:00.


Não é muito normal, mas acontece. Na Torre é possível que com uns aguaceiros mais intensos que ocorra precipitação em forma de neve ou água-neve.
 É um bocadinho no limite mas pode acontecer. 







Convém não esquecer que esta entrada trás ar frio, que é bem visível na imagem de satélite.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2016 às 12:08)

Há um ano também nevou na Serra da Estrela:
http://www.centrotv.pt/index.php/ca...u-neve-em-junho-na-serra-da-estrela-com-video

Em 2013 também nevou no dia 7 e nas madrugadas de 18 e 19.

Mas neve a sério foi em Junho de 2000:


----------



## james (15 Jun 2016 às 12:23)

jonas disse:


> NAo acredito




Podes acreditar. 
Neve em Junho nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela e,  por vezes, também  Gerês e Larouco, é relativamente frequente.


----------



## james (15 Jun 2016 às 12:26)

Ao contrário do que a nossa comunicação social gosta de propagandear,  é normal e frequente nas regiões a Norte do Sistema montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela, a passagem de frentes frias em Junho.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2016 às 18:05)

entretanto para a semana GFS mete 40ºC bastante calor, por exemplo o meteograma da minha zona de Coruche metem 40ºC! ainda falta 1 semana vamos ver...


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jun 2016 às 18:59)

david 6 disse:


> entretanto para a semana GFS mete 40ºC bastante calor, por exemplo o meteograma da minha zona de Coruche metem 40ºC! ainda falta 1 semana vamos ver...



Tanto também é exagero. Mas venha ele. Isto já chateia.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2016 às 19:42)

Valores valentes, a manter-se o quadrante NE,acredito em tais temperaturas, foi esse quadrante que faltou no ultimo evento de calor.


----------



## Topê (15 Jun 2016 às 22:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valores valentes, a manter-se o quadrante NE,acredito em tais temperaturas, foi esse quadrante que faltou no ultimo evento de calor.



O ECM não está a prever muito bem esse cenário.
O calor anda a ameaçar, mas esses valores apresentados pelo GFS poderão não se concretizar.


----------



## james (15 Jun 2016 às 23:04)

O ECM , nesta última saída,  voltou ( mais uma vez)  a cortar nos valores das temperaturas, pelo menos no Norte e Centro.  E até com a possibilidade de mais alguma precipitação no Litoral Norte para a semana. 

No Norte e Centro, continuo a não vislumbrar qualquer perspectiva de alguma onda de calor ( algum calor é natural que venha)  a médio prazo. 
Até, pelo contrário, vejo boas hipóteses deste padrão mais oceânico se mantenha.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2016 às 23:44)

numa saida para a outra passa de 40ºC para temperaturas abaixo dos 30ºC e até com precipitação fraca  são muitos dias de distância


----------



## james (16 Jun 2016 às 00:16)

james disse:


> O ECM , nesta última saída,  voltou ( mais uma vez)  a cortar nos valores das temperaturas, pelo menos no Norte e Centro.  E até com a possibilidade de mais alguma precipitação no Litoral Norte para a semana.
> 
> No Norte e Centro, continuo a não vislumbrar qualquer perspectiva de alguma onda de calor ( algum calor é natural que venha)  a médio prazo.
> Até, pelo contrário, vejo boas hipóteses deste padrão mais oceânico se mantenha.




O GFS foi atrás do ECM.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2016 às 18:16)

gfs saltou para os 40ºC de novo


----------



## Topê (16 Jun 2016 às 19:17)

david 6 disse:


> gfs saltou para os 40ºC de novo



Mais coisa menos coisa, mas por o que vejo dos modelos, o calor deverá vir ai. A partir de sábado as temperaturas irão disparar, para um padrão típico de Verão. Vamos ver quanto tempo esse padrão vai perdurar. 
Mas é factual, o Verão e o calor vêm ai, também a 16 de Junho, outra coisa não seria de esperar.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2016 às 19:19)

How-To Geek - Geek Comic de hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2016 às 19:20)

Na minha zona só vejo "calor" a partir de Domingo, Sabado a nortada vai ser forte, com maior incidência por estas bandas.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jun 2016 às 19:33)

Apesar de não ser adepto do calor, vale mais vir agora que é tempo dele do que vir fora de época como por vezes acontece em Setembro e Outubro.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2016 às 17:18)

O GFS reforça essas temperaturas a rondar os 40ºc em alguns locais, mais cedo ou mais tarde tinha de vir.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jun 2016 às 18:03)

Estarei eu a ver ali uma cut-off? Parece mentira. 

Se calha de ficar mais desviada a oeste(se de facto houver cut-off) vai ser uma vaga de calor daquelas. Se ficar mais em cima de nós poderemos ter a instabilidade típica destas depressões, calor e trovoadas.


----------



## comentador (17 Jun 2016 às 23:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Estarei eu a ver ali uma cut-off? Parece mentira.
> 
> Se calha de ficar mais desviada a oeste(se de facto houver cut-off) vai ser uma vaga de calor daquelas. Se ficar mais em cima de nós poderemos ter a instabilidade típica destas depressões, calor e trovoadas.




Rui Pedro e essa cut-off calha na altura da lua nova de julho, dia 4?


----------



## comentador (18 Jun 2016 às 13:18)

Há modelos a preverem chuva para o fim do mês de Junho e algo significativa, bem me parecia que o inverno ainda não tinha acabado!!


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2016 às 13:30)

28ºC e trovoadas? não vejo isso como Inverno, mas sim como as trovoadas tipicas desta altura do ano, de qualquer modo ainda falta 1 semana muita coisa ainda pode mudar


----------



## james (18 Jun 2016 às 14:02)

david 6 disse:


> 28ºC e trovoadas? não vejo isso como Inverno, mas sim como as trovoadas tipicas desta altura do ano, de qualquer modo ainda falta 1 semana muita coisa ainda pode mudar




28 graus no inverno não deve ser o inverno português,com certeza. 

E, além do mais, toda a gente  sabe que depressões de origem térmica são mais comuns em Dezembro e Janeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jun 2016 às 14:40)

comentador disse:


> Há modelos a preverem chuva para o fim do mês de Junho e algo significativa, bem me parecia que o inverno ainda não tinha acabado!!


Segundo essa teoria só chove no inverno?


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2016 às 15:10)

comentador disse:


> Há modelos a preverem chuva para o fim do mês de Junho e algo significativa, bem me parecia que o inverno ainda não tinha acabado!!



O Inverno já acabou há muito tempo, mal de nós se passado o meio do mês de Junho ainda estivéssemos no Inverno.. ou com tempo típico/característico de Inverno.. 

E sim, no Verão ( que no calendário começa no próximo dia 20/06 ) também costuma  chover..  por vezes temos algumas frentes/depressões a afectar  em especial o Norte ( como aconteceu recentemente), e outras vezes situações propícias à convecção com aguaceiros e trovoadas, as chamadas" trovoadas de Verão" em que o calor ( embora não seja o único factor ) desempenha um papel decisivo na sua formação, as trovoadas gostam de calor..


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jun 2016 às 18:12)

comentador disse:


> Rui Pedro e essa cut-off calha na altura da lua nova de julho, dia 4?



A suposta cut-off iria calhar na altura da lua cheia. Mas ainda é muito incerto se vai acontecer ou não. 



comentador disse:


> Há modelos a preverem chuva para o fim do mês de Junho e algo significativa, bem me parecia que o inverno ainda não tinha acabado!!



Neste comentário revelas conhecer pouco o clima do resto da Europa, ou mesmo de Portugal.


----------



## comentador (18 Jun 2016 às 22:14)

Caros membros deste fórum, vá lá não me atirem mais pedras, foi apenas uma ironia que mencionei ao dizer que bem me parecia que o inverno ainda não tinha acabado! Nunca ironizaram algo?? É claro que chove nas 4 estações, sabemos todos que mais no inverno e menos no verão, o facto de introduzir esta ironia é por associarmos a chuva ao inverno e sol/tempo quente ao verão, é claro que o inverso acontece. Numa das saídas, o meteociel estava a prever 24 mm de precipitação para a minha região do alentejo e temperaturas de 25ºC na última semana de Junho, vamos acompanhando as previsões dos modelos sobre esta cut off para ver a evolução. 

Rui Pedro, alguns modelos que consultei estariam a prever a cut off a partir dos dias 26 ou 27, altura do quarto minguante. A Lua Cheia tem inicio já esta 2ª feira, dia 20, e nesta semana que vai entrar não há previsão de qualquer instabilidade para o Sul, já para o Norte não sei, apenas consulto para a minha região.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2016 às 22:18)

comentador disse:


> vamos acompanhando as previsões dos modelos sobre esta cut off para ver a evolução.


A cut off simplesmente desvaneceu...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2016 às 23:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A suposta cut-off iria calhar na altura da lua cheia. Mas ainda é muito incerto se vai acontecer ou não.



Lua Cheia é que não deve ser, se a Lua Cheia é 2ªfeira.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2016 às 01:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Lua Cheia é que não deve ser, se a Lua Cheia é 2ªfeira.



Olá algarvio1980. Não me referia ao dia exacto da Lua Cheia, e a instabilidade a ocorrer será na quarta-feira, por isso pouco difere.


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2016 às 14:14)

*Transportes, desertificação e água preocupam Graciosa*

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/608079/transportes-desertificacao-e-agua-preocupam-graciosa



> O Conselho de Ilha da Graciosa quer, por outro lado, o apoio do Governo Regional, presidido por Vasco Cordeiro, "para o problema da água", considerando ser "urgente estudar o projeto que vise a dessalinização da água extraída dos furos".
> 
> À agência Lusa, o presidente deste organismo, Carlos Brum, destacou que este é "um dos problemas graves" da Graciosa.
> 
> ...



Está na altura de usar os métodos dos pobres:


Baixo custo mas de baixa eficiência. Há ainda o problema do armazenamento. Ou então adota-se a alta tecnologia 


Humidade não falta no inverno. Pode é faltar o dinheiro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2016 às 18:58)

A cut-off foi-se e provavelmente qualquer possibilidade de instabilidade no litoral. Apenas o ECM prevê alguma coisa (previsão descritiva IPMA), mas da maneira que o GFS está a cortar cada vez mais acredito que o modelo europeu vá dar a machadada final na próxima run.


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2016 às 19:18)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A cut-off foi-se e provavelmente qualquer possibilidade de instabilidade no litoral. Apenas o ECM prevê alguma coisa (previsão descritiva IPMA), mas da maneira que o GFS está a cortar cada vez mais acredito que o modelo europeu vá dar a machadada final na próxima run.


Vai comecar o verao!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jun 2016 às 12:21)

Movidas as mensagens existentes aqui sobre críticas/sugestões/discussão ao IPMA para o tópico apropriado. Utilizar o tópico existente para tal: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ipma-novidades-duvidas-sugestoes-e-criticas.5154/


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2016 às 20:06)

Que saída perfeita do ECM. Não mexia mais.


----------



## Thomar (21 Jun 2016 às 09:52)

As últimas previsões mostram um dia muito "fresquinho" para a a semana que vem:







Esperemos que ate lá mude a previsão e não se chegue *já* a temperaturas superiores aos *+40ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jun 2016 às 17:39)

Tenho andado a ver os modelos, e já algumas saidas o GFS vai mostrando isto:









é certo que pode mudar, mas já não faltam assim tantas horas.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2016 às 11:47)

Bem, o GFS ameaça com calor bastante intenso


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2016 às 01:55)

que engraçado o GFS no Domingo

à tarde  :






e depois nessa mesma noite e madrugada de segunda  :


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Jun 2016 às 07:01)

Para dias 8 e 9 Julho 45 graus de máxima


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2016 às 14:36)

A Agência Meteorológica Japonesa tem um registo climatológico de várias estações mundiais. Também tem algumas portuguesas:

http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/gmd/tcc/tcc/products/climate/climatview/frame.php

Um exemplo de outras realidades meteorológicas


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2016 às 14:53)

Células muito fortes na República Checa (imagem de radar):

http://portal.chmi.cz/files/portal/...0.5&opa2=0.75&nselect=6&nselect_fct=0&lang=EN

Ainda não apareceu nenhuma célula mas eles lá têm uma rede de _webcams _de meter inveja a qualquer um 

http://portal.chmi.cz/files/portal/docs/meteo/kam/


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jul 2016 às 19:39)

É estranho o IPMA estar a dar 28ºC para Setúbal amanhã e Domingo 40ºC, é uma subida de +12ºC


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jul 2016 às 19:55)

nada de estranho se o contrario acontece, tem a vêr com as massas de ar


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jul 2016 às 20:17)

camrov8 disse:


> nada de estranho se o contrario acontece, tem a vêr com as massas de ar



Vamos ver mas acho uma grande subida...


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jul 2016 às 21:01)

na zona onde moro no verão é natural de manha estar nevoeiro cerrado e frio e a tarde torrar bem, como o contrario também acontece


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jul 2016 às 00:19)




----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2016 às 19:59)

Previsão do tempo para os próximos dias para os Açores: Muita nebulosidade. Até agora tem sido um verão dentro da normalidade. O anticiclone a bombear humidade colossal para o arquipélago e tem chuviscado esporadicamente.






---

*The mysterious ‘cold blob’ in the North Atlantic Ocean is starting to give up its secrets*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-atlantic-is-starting-to-give-up-its-secrets/


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2016 às 17:11)

Infelizmente continua em programa piloto. No relatório anual de 2015...






... parece haver alguma surpresa no interesse que o produto suscitou  

Faltam 122 dias para o GOES-R (ou GOES-16) ser lançado (4 de Novembro). Substituirá o GOES-13 e era para ter sido lançado em Março. Com 6 meses de testes/adaptações e assumindo que a atual política de disponibilidade de dados se manterá, o Atlântico Norte (e os Açores) terão imagens de alta definição (com as limitações óbvias associadas à órbita) por volta de Março de 2017. Será que o View estará disponível na sua plenitude antes disso?

O GOES-13 (Este) foi lançado em 2006 e ficou operacional em 2010. Em 2013 teve um impacto quase catastrófico com um pequeno meteoro. O GOES-13 está no final da sua vida útil. No ano passado foi decretado a extensão da sua missão devido ao atraso no lançamento do GOES-R. Deverá ser descomissionado logo após a entrada em serviço do GOES-16.

A próxima temporada de furacões terá imagens extraordinárias.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Jul 2016 às 18:43)

Na Ericeira está um nevoeiro barrão de todo. Não é nada normal a esta hora estar tão tapado. Habitualmente levanta com o passar da manhã. Já começo a pensar que férias no Algarve a torrar ao sol e chapinhar em água quente é que é bom...


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2016 às 19:35)

Bem, esta saída do GFs 12Z  foi extremamente quente: 

















Felizmente faltam muitas horas e o GFS é "especialista "em criar saídas algo extremas a longa distância  que depois quase nunca se confirmam ou são bastante atenuadas/modificadas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2016 às 19:46)

Snifa disse:


> Bem, esta saída do GFs 12Z  foi extremamente quente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O ECM está menos violento. Mas admito que para mim isto é uma run de sonho. Estou de férias, quero calor, para não falar das trovoadas que nos visitariam, mas é óbvio que teria consequências terríveis, uma vaga de calor destas.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2016 às 19:30)

Altura ideal para o *staff* lançar mais um concurso de apostas para as temperaturas máximas (e mínimas ) nos próximos dias...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2016 às 19:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Altura ideal para o *staff* lançar mais um concurso de apostas para as temperaturas máximas (e mínimas ) nos próximos dias...


Ora aí está uma ideia interessante!


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2016 às 18:11)

Nos próximos dias o sul do continente deverá ser bastante afetado pelas poeiras. Polémica à parte, elas ontem foram facilmente visíveis (Atlântico Central):


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2016 às 00:03)

Para concluir com as poeiras... no final do dia vê-se melhor porque a concentração não é muito elevada:












O GOES não tem imagens a cores. É pena. Sempre dava outra perspetiva


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2016 às 22:41)

Complementando as intervenções do @lserpa e do @Gerofil, e como tem sido um tópico muito polémico nos últimos dias (a partir do minuto 15:05):

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e243818/telejornal-acores

A pequena depressão e o facto de que o anticiclone nos níveis baixos está mais para oeste tem permitido que os 2/3 últimos dias tenham sido um pouco menos húmidos e quentes (em PDL). É óbvio que vão acontecer neblinas e nevoeiros quando o ar junto à superfície tem um ponto de orvalho nos 19/20º.

A temperatura do oceano tem uma anomalia negativa...






...e no princípio do mês as plumas tropicais foram excessivas:






As ilhas mais a ocidente foram mais afetadas por mais uma pluma hoje:
















A verdura tem que vir de algum lado 






Muita poeira no sul de PT continental


----------



## Topê (21 Jul 2016 às 19:32)

Para mim este calor até é bem vindo, que as altas pressões e o anticiclone venham agora, se instalem agora e enfraqueçam a partir de Setembro. Se for assim óptimo, melhor assim que termos o bloqueio anticiclone instável por esta altura e surgir depois fora de época nos meses de Outono. É bom por um lado termos este anticiclone duradouro e permanente, pois o mesmo não durará para sempre, logo é bom estar agora estável, pois aumenta as probabilidades de desestabilizar-se quando tem de desestabilizar lá mais para a frente. Pode ser um bom prenuncio para o Outono, as coisas têm batido certo e tem estado Verão desde de Junho, esperemos que em finais de Setembro o anticiclone que não é nem nunca foi eterno, comece a dar de si e a enfraquecer.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2016 às 20:17)

Há pessoas para tudo... 
Gostava imenso de saltar de paraquedas um dia. Com trovoada era um sonho!


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jul 2016 às 21:47)

brutal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2016 às 13:02)

44ºC em Portimão dia 31!

Espero que amenize... não quero virar tosta! 

Previsão auto IPMA.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2016 às 13:48)

E ainda digo mais, com as temperaturas que estão previstas neste momento pode vir aí uma vaga de calor...
Veremos, ainda pode mudar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2016 às 13:57)

Silves 45ºC
Serpa 45ºC

Oxalá mude... os modelos têm muito que cortar.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2016 às 14:06)

E Elvas por exemplo 3 dias seguidos com 44ºc e mais 3 com 42ºc, dava para assar umas sardinhas, nem era preciso fazer  lume.


----------



## james (22 Jul 2016 às 14:16)

Isso poderia ser a repetição do verão de 2003.  Após um mês de Julho quente,  embora sem ser extraordinário, seguiu - se um final de Julho e início de Agosto tórridos,  com as temperaturas a superar os 40 graus em quase todo o país.
Espero que não se  repita, pois foi ( de muito longe)  o mais trágico de sempre em termos de incêndios ( quase  500 mil hectares ardidos e cerca de 25 mortos, já para não falar das quase 300 casas ardidas e de algumas áreas protegidas reduzidas a cinzas) .

Pelo que vejo , para os próximos dias, aqui para Viana,  por exemplo,  está no limiar de poder ocorrer uma onda de calor, tendo em conta o valor das temperaturas máximas e o número de dias consecutivos com valores elevados.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2016 às 14:17)

É obvio que essas temperaturas vão ser corrigidas e para menos, normalmente é sempre assim, se tal não ocorrer será uma situação  grave e insalubre  para as populações que vivam nas zonas afectadas  

Virá calor, mas penso que não se chegará a tais valores.


----------



## james (22 Jul 2016 às 14:20)

Eu também não acredito  muito, mas ciclicamente ocorrem verões muito quentes e secos com temperaturas " estratosfericas ". 

E convém lembrar que desde o  tórrido verão de 2003  já passaram 13 anos.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jul 2016 às 14:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> E Elvas por exemplo 3 dias seguidos com 44ºc e mais 3 com 42ºc, dava para assar umas sardinhas, nem era preciso fazer  lume.


Quando olhei para aquela previsão nem queria pensar nas consequências que isso poderia vir a dar. Esperemos mesmo que mude.
O GFS não está tão agressivo.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2016 às 14:33)

Talvez nas próximas saídas comecem a cortar... mas em matéria de calor acredito em tudo.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2016 às 14:47)

james disse:


> Isso poderia ser a repetição do verão de 2003.  Após um mês de Julho quente,  embora sem ser extraordinário, seguiu - se um final de Julho e início de Agosto tórridos,  com as temperaturas a superar os 40 graus em quase todo o país.
> Espero que não se  repita, pois foi ( de muito longe)  o mais trágico de sempre em termos de incêndios ( quase  500 mil hectares ardidos e cerca de 25 mortos, já para não falar das quase 300 casas ardidas e de algumas áreas protegidas reduzidas a cinzas) .
> 
> Pelo que vejo , para os próximos dias, aqui para Viana,  por exemplo,  está no limiar de poder ocorrer uma onda de calor, tendo em conta o valor das temperaturas máximas e o número de dias consecutivos com valores elevados.



Julho de 2003 foi um mês bem fresco, com nortada forte no litoral oeste e bastante chuva no litoral norte. 
Até dia 29, a máxima em Lisboa tinha sido de 31ºC, com muitos dias a ficarem pelos 24-25ºC devido às fortes nortadas.
Viana do Castelo acumulou 58,4mm.
Não fossem os últimos 3 dias escaldantes, e o mês tinha acabado com uma anomalia negativa significativa.
Ainda assim terminou com uma anomalia da temperatura máxima de -1,4ºC (em relação a 61-90). 

Só que depois disso, seguiu-se aquilo que todos recordam, uma enorme onda de calor que apagou da memória aquele mês fresco de Julho.


----------



## james (22 Jul 2016 às 15:25)

AnDré disse:


> Julho de 2003 foi um mês bem fresco, com nortada forte no litoral oeste e bastante chuva no litoral norte.
> Até dia 29, a máxima em Lisboa tinha sido de 31ºC, com muitos dias a ficarem pelos 24-25ºC devido às fortes nortadas.
> Viana do Castelo acumulou 58,4mm.
> Não fossem os últimos 3 dias escaldantes, e o mês tinha acabado com uma anomalia negativa significativa.
> ...




Mas isso foi mais na primeira quinzena, não?  

A recordação que eu tenho é de uma parte final de Julho já relativamente quente.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jul 2016 às 15:27)

james disse:


> Mas isso foi mais na primeira quinzena, não?
> 
> A recordação que eu tenho é de uma parte final de Julho já relativamente quente.


A onda de calor de 2003 afectou principalmente  o interior.


----------



## Topê (22 Jul 2016 às 16:26)

james disse:


> Eu também não acredito  muito, mas ciclicamente ocorrem verões muito quentes e secos com temperaturas " estratosfericas ".
> 
> E convém lembrar que desde o  tórrido verão de 2003  já passaram 13 anos.



A saida do ECM da run 00h, é sempre muito inflacionada, bota sempre muito calor já não é a 1ª vez que isto acontece este ano.
O padrão está a ser quentinho nas ultimas 3,4 semanas, mas não está a ser por enquanto historico, nem a bater records, não me admire nada que na próxima run o ECM diminuem calor e retire 4º,5º graus as temperaturas apresentadas na ru das 00h, o ECM anda nessa indecisão já umas semanas.,


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2016 às 16:31)

james disse:


> Mas isso foi mais na primeira quinzena, não?
> 
> A recordação que eu tenho é de uma parte final de Julho já relativamente quente.



Foi só mesmo no dia 29 de Julho que as temperaturas dispararam. Em alguns locais mais de 10ºC. Dia 30 voltou a subir, e dia 31 a mesma coisa... E a primeira quinzena de Agosto foi o que foi.

Agora de 1 a 28, foram 4 semanas, no geral, bem fresquinhas. No noroeste, os dias 25 e 26 foram de chuva fraca persistente. Mais de 40mm na região do Gerês, em chuva fraca.


----------



## james (22 Jul 2016 às 18:32)

Topê disse:


> A saida do ECM da run 00h, é sempre muito inflacionada, bota sempre muito calor já não é a 1ª vez que isto acontece este ano.
> O padrão está a ser quentinho nas ultimas 3,4 semanas, mas não está a ser por enquanto historico, nem a bater records, não me admire nada que na próxima run o ECM diminuem calor e retire 4º,5º graus as temperaturas apresentadas na ru das 00h, o ECM anda nessa indecisão já umas semanas.,




Mais dia menos dia, o AA há - de quebrar... 

E não tarda aparecerá alguma frente com toda a pujança...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2016 às 20:55)

Estamos a falar de previsões automáticas a 10 dias e é no 10º dia é que as temperaturas ficam loucas. 

Em Olhão, até seria interessante com máxima de 43ºC e aguaceiros.


----------



## james (22 Jul 2016 às 23:16)

O ECMWF já " deu " um corte significativo nas temperaturas a 10 dias para o Algarve.  Continua quente, mas já não passa dos 40. 
Eu vou passar férias ao Algarve em Agosto, espero que não chegue aos 40, não quero assar...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2016 às 22:47)

(Tive que mudar a mensagem para este tópico por causa do off-topic)


Hitchens disse:


> Obrigado. Só digo isto pelo facto de viver no centro de Lisboa há mais de três décadas (e muito pouca dinâmica climatérica para observar) e das vezes que fui a Pavia apanhei quase sempre eventos convectivos. Será beginner's luck? Espero que não.


Não deves viver na mesma Lisboa que eu. 
Esta zona não é assim tão monótona. 
Já vi Lisboa pintada de branco por causa do granizo umas 4 vezes nos últimos 5 anos. No dia 20 de Março deste ano vi pela primeira vez uma funnel cloud em Benfica e no dia seguinte presenciei uma das melhores trovoadas desde que me lembro. 
No inverno, Lisboa tem "mais sorte" por causa das frentes frias e oclusas e somos capazes de ouvir uns trovões de vez em quando. No alentejo essas frentes já chegam bastante enfraquecidas e só se vê convecção a sério nos meses mais quentes, havendo excepções claro.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2016 às 14:46)

Muito interessante, pena faltar tanto tempo.. 







A ver se chove alguma coisa em Agosto e não vem só calor e secura.

Este mês de Julho deverá acabar a 0 mm por aqui, nada de grave pois o ano hidrológico está mais que bom


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jul 2016 às 19:33)

Que se mantenha assim na próxima quinzena!


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jul 2016 às 19:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que se mantenha assim na próxima quinzena!



Onde posso consultar esse mapa da temperatura do mar ?


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2016 às 20:35)

2 ondulações polares a norte dos açores que posteriormente se estrangulam, parecem ser capazes de desorganizar o sistema de verão entre o anticiclone dos açores e as baixas pressões do norte de áfrica...

há cerca de 1 mês que estamos nisto. Várias noites tropicais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2016 às 23:04)

O ECM ligou o forno e prevê novamente 43ºC para Olhão no dia 1, com uma mínima de 30ºC e claro, com vento de norte.   Agora, já não é no fim da linha, mas sim, a 1 semana de distância, o GFS também coloca vento de norte no dia 1 de Agosto.  Isto, não vai acabar, sem bater nenhum recorde em Faro. 

A temperatura mais alta, que tenho no mês de Agosto, é de 41.1ºC no dia 11/08/2012.


----------



## james (25 Jul 2016 às 15:35)

O AA  está forte, muito estável.  Não se espera novidades relevantes nas próximas 240 horas. 
Atendendo ao histórico de AA,  normalmente quando o mesmo está muito estável, este padrão muito certinho dura aproximadamente 1 mês e meio, podendo chegar aos 2 meses. 
Acredito que, pelo menos no Norte, a meio de Agosto  poderão surgir novidades meteorológicas. 
A não ser que se esteja perante um ano atípico. Vamos ver até que ponto o fenómeno " La Nina ", que se está a fortalecer, nos afectará. 

Depois de 5 meses consecutivos a chover dentro ou acima da média, também voltámos às anomalias negativas na precipitação pelo segundo mês consecutivo.  Aqui na minha zona,  Julho tem uma precipitação média de 30 mm. E acredito piamente que vai terminar o mês com 0 mm. É uma anomalia negativa total na precipitação deste mês.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2016 às 18:56)

james disse:


> O AA  está forte, muito estável.  Não se espera novidades relevantes nas próximas 240 horas.
> Atendendo ao histórico de AA,  normalmente quando o mesmo está muito estável, este padrão muito certinho dura aproximadamente 1 mês e meio, podendo chegar aos 2 meses.
> Acredito que, pelo menos no Norte, a meio de Agosto  poderão surgir novidades meteorológicas.
> A não ser que se esteja perante um ano atípico. Vamos ver até que ponto o fenómeno " La Nina ", que se está a fortalecer, nos afectará.
> ...


Parece que vamos ter instabilidade na sexta-feira no norte e litoral centro. Vamos ver como isto evolui...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2016 às 18:57)

Recomendo vivamente a visualização deste vídeo partilhado pelo facebook do MeteoPt:
De sonho!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jul 2016 às 11:34)

Brunomc disse:


> Onde posso consultar esse mapa da temperatura do mar ?



www.otempo.pt


----------



## james (27 Jul 2016 às 20:10)

Vendo os modelos,  AA sem fim e temperatura dentro ou acima do normal.  
Como alguém disse no inverno, que estava a chover demasiado, agora digo eu que já é sol e calor a mais.  A falta total de chuva vai começar a ser prejudicial para a agricultura e catastrófico para a dimensão dos incêndios.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2016 às 20:23)

james disse:


> Vendo os modelos,  AA sem fim e temperatura dentro ou acima do normal.
> Como alguém disse no inverno, que estava a chover demasiado, agora digo eu que já é sol e calor a mais.  A falta total de chuva vai começar a ser prejudicial para a agricultura e catastrófico para a dimensão dos incêndios.


Estamos no verão! É óbvio que haja escassez de chuva. Deixem o calor vir na altura certa e não reclamem! Aproveitem!


----------



## james (27 Jul 2016 às 21:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estamos no verão! É óbvio que haja escassez de chuva. Deixem o calor vir na altura certa e não reclamem! Aproveitem!




Eu estava a falar mais no Litoral Norte, não é normal acabar um mês de verão sem chuva. O resto do país não sei... 
De resto, desde quando o verão só tem sol e calor?  Tem este ano, ainda há dois anos foi fresco e húmido,  aparecendo logo uma multidão a reclamar. 
Eu tenho todo o direito a reclamar. E volto a dizer, fartinho deste tempo, volta chuva, volta depressa!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2016 às 21:18)

james disse:


> Eu estava a falar mais no Litoral Norte, não é normal acabar um mês de verão sem chuva. O resto do país não sei...
> De resto, desde quando o verão só tem sol e calor?  Tem este ano, ainda há dois anos foi fresco e húmido,  aparecendo logo uma multidão a reclamar.
> Eu tenho todo o direito a reclamar. E volto a dizer, fartinho deste tempo, volta chuva, volta depressa!!!


Adoraria ver o pessoal do norte no Alentejo. Que florzinhas!! (Estou a brincar). Reclamar não vale mesmo a pena por isso aproveita!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2016 às 21:30)

james disse:


> Eu estava a falar mais no Litoral Norte, não é normal acabar um mês de verão sem chuva. O resto do país não sei...
> De resto, desde quando o verão só tem sol e calor?  Tem este ano, ainda há dois anos foi fresco e húmido,  aparecendo logo uma multidão a reclamar.
> Eu tenho todo o direito a reclamar. E volto a dizer, fartinho deste tempo, volta chuva, volta depressa!!!


Não é o primeiro ano assim, tanta chuva que caiu ai no inverno, vir um mês mais seco não é o fim do mundo...a chuva Ade vir no tempo dela! Agora é normal termos só calor e sol....


----------



## camrov8 (27 Jul 2016 às 21:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Adoraria ver o pessoal do norte no Alentejo. Que florzinhas!! (Estou a brincar). Reclamar não vale mesmo a pena por isso aproveita!


tipico a malta do sul vir com essa piada, mas relembro que o norte é mais que a faixa de praias que vão até caminha tem mais terra. E o termo 9 meses de inverno e 3 de inferno não vos diz nada ou o termo terra quente, ou facto de o vale do Douro ser das regiões mais quentes do país


----------



## comentador (27 Jul 2016 às 21:59)

Reclamem ou não, gostem os não não há nada como o verão!!! Sol, calor, bom tempo, praia, cerveja, marisco, gajas em bikini, melhor que há!!! Venha sol e calor até Setembro.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2016 às 22:09)

camrov8 disse:


> tipico a malta do sul vir com essa piada, mas relembro que o norte é mais que a faixa de praias que vão até caminha tem mais terra. E o termo 9 meses de inverno e 3 de inferno não vos diz nada ou o termo terra quente, ou facto de o vale do Douro ser das regiões mais quentes do país


Há piscinas, praias fluviais, tantas coisas que podes fazer nestes meses de maior calor. Repito, aproveitem pessoal!


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2016 às 22:11)

No litoral norte este tipo de padrão prolongado não é habitual. É por isso comum que existam queixas. Já mais a sul este é um cenário mais "cíclico". Não usei o "normal" propositadamente. No final de Julho se calhar teremos algumas surpresas quando se analisarem as médias.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2016 às 22:12)

james disse:


> Vendo os modelos,  AA sem fim e temperatura dentro ou acima do normal.
> Como alguém disse no inverno, que estava a chover demasiado, agora digo eu que já é sol e calor a mais.  A falta total de chuva vai começar a ser prejudicial para a agricultura e catastrófico para a dimensão dos incêndios.


Estou a ver que não aguentavas 1 semana no Algarve ou no Alentejo, qual é problema de acabares 1 mês sem chuva? todos os outros meses deste ano tens tido bastante chuva, vives num local bastante chuvoso, o que queres mais? senão tivesse chovido nada este ano aí compreendia assim não, até eu que adoro chuva, só quero que venha lá para Setembro. Aproveita o verão rapaz.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2016 às 22:14)

Não entrem em picardias por favor...


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2016 às 22:15)

Cada coisa a seu tempo, no verão sol e calor e no inverno chuva e mau tempo!
Cave-nos ver o lado positivo e desfrutar do momento!


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2016 às 22:18)

vitamos disse:


> Não entrem em picardias por favor...


Picardias? Estás a ver picardias? É só brincadeira.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jul 2016 às 22:27)

Alias acho que este período prolongado de AA até nos pode ser benéfico lá na frente, a descida das baixas pressões até á nossa latitude.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2016 às 22:35)

Eu também gosto do Verão, mas é com temperaturas mais baixas e sem tantas noites tropicais consecutivas. 

Se este Julho, não for o mais quente de sempre em Portugal, não andará muito longe disso.

Ter cerca de 25 noites tropicais num mês, digam o que disserem também não é normal. 

Sou do Algarve e já estou fartinho deste calor e destas noites mal dormidas.


----------



## james (29 Jul 2016 às 20:20)

Agosto parece querer seguir as pisadas de Julho e ser também muito quente e seco.  A mais de 200 horas, parece vir aí novo round escaldante. ECM e GFS estão em consonância. 
Este verão segue com uma anomalia positiva nas temperaturas relevante ( sendo mesmo muito relevante em algumas regiões) . 
Só tenho pena que tenhamos invernos  cada vez mais amenos, onde as ondas de frio são mais raras que o lince da Malcata ( ao contrário das ondas de calor, que são o pão nosso de cada dia) . 
Vendo as previsões dos modelos, arriscava dizer que aqui no Litoral Norte vamos chegar aos 60 dias sem precipitação ( se não for mais) .  Não me estou a queixar, apenas  é um facto  que  cada vez  me parece que se vai concretizar. Este verão de 2016 vai ser provavelmente o mais quente  e seco de sempre no Litoral Norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2016 às 09:32)

Ouvi um meteorologista do ipma á tvi que na 2ª semana de Agosto estão a prever precipitação em especial no norte e centro. Será? vamos ver.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2016 às 10:56)

ECM e GFS em sintonia a preverem bastante calor a partir do próximo fim de semana.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Ago 2016 às 13:49)

Pessoal especialista, estou fartinha do calor infernal que este ano tem estado por Viseu e espero, a meio desta semana, ir passar uns dias à Figueira. Terei temperaturas mais frescas, certo? É que calor por calor fico em casa no meu ar condicionado. Obrigadinha.


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2016 às 14:47)

Nem o GFS nem o ECM mostram o restabelecimento de uma circulação zonal. Estranho seria se o fizessem nesta altura. Já lá vão 2 anos sem a ver (Verão de 2014). A pluma tropical ocasional (e nos próximos dias vem mais uma) salvou a situação nos Açores mas persistem alguns défices no G. Oriental.

Volto a escrever. Não percebo a insistência nas notícias da TV quando as audiências são o principal objetivo. O meteorologista não vai para a TV dizer que está previsto um aumento do calor na próxima semana para logo a seguir afirmar que as previsões são voláteis e que as coisas podem mudar. Para o comum telespectador isso seria uma incongruência atroz. Percebe-se a recorrente enfatização por parte de pessoas com menor conhecimento (claro que sempre se pode fazer a esporádica piada da cobertura noticiosa), mas de 'veteranos' já não (em termos de recorrência e persistência). Mas isso tem um objetivo, o que me leva ao ponto seguinte.

Todos os anos é sempre a mesma coisa. O aquecimento global surge sempre que há um evento minimamente anormal ou normal mas que tem um período de retorno significativo. Para começar as previsões do aquecimento global geralmente dizem respeito a 2050 e/ou a 2100. Estar em 2016 a discutir porque é que o gelo não derreteu no Pólo Norte é um bocado ilógico. Os artigos que fazem referência a semelhantes cenários catastrofistas a tão curto prazo são ridículos. Ainda estou para ler que o aquecimento global trará seca eterna.

Eu até nem levo as previsões do IPCC literalmente. Há muita intervenção político-económica, há sempre emissões não contabilizadas e os modelos estão longe de ser compreensivos (e quem sabe se não há geoengenharia em vigor). Deve-se é estar preocupado se o aquecimento a longo prazo for superior. Novamente, no fim do dia é irrelevante se o aquecimento é devido ao homem ou não. A dimensão populacional exige um valor mais ou menos fixo (e a aumentar) de recursos ambientais anuais. As variações meteorológicas (mesmo naturais) causarão choques tedencialmente superiores. No mundo ocidental o impacto é inferior devido à tecnologia (irrigação, barragens, furos) e ao poder de compra superior (importação de alimentos). Mas há muita mais gente no mundo que europeus. E hoje em dia a distância perdeu muita da sua relevância no que concerne à contenção do contágio. As análises têm que ser sempre globais.

Por fim, a atividade solar está em mínimos históricos e eu não vejo era glaciar em lado nenhum (também podia usar argumentos absolutistas/exagerados). Pessoalmente sempre escrevi que o sistema terrestre tem muito desfasamento. Ainda assim, não deixa de ser relevante a falta de um arrefecimento minimamente significativo. Isto sim, é que devia ser mais noticiado e não é.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2016 às 16:01)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pessoal especialista, estou fartinha do calor infernal que este ano tem estado por Viseu e espero, a meio desta semana, ir passar uns dias à Figueira. Terei temperaturas mais frescas, certo? É que calor por calor fico em casa no meu ar condicionado. Obrigadinha.



Sim, tempo mais fresco na Figueira da Foz (Quiaios). Estive por lá este fim de semana e as temperaturas eram notavelmente mais baixas, para além da presença de bancos de neblina às primeiras horas do dia (bem enganador para a elevada radiação que se fazia sentir na mesma ).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Ago 2016 às 17:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Sim, tempo mais fresco na Figueira da Foz (Quiaios). Estive por lá este fim de semana e as temperaturas eram notavelmente mais baixas, para além da presença de bancos de neblina às primeiras horas do dia (bem enganador para a elevada radiação que se fazia sentir na mesma ).



Obrigada, Gerofil.
Vou para o centro da Figueira, mesmo. É a minha segunda 'casa'.  :-)


----------



## irpsit (1 Ago 2016 às 21:37)

Segundo o IM, este Julho foi o segundo Junho dos registos a seguir a 1989.
E se consideramos a média das temperatura máximas, entao foi mesmo o Julho mais quente dos registos.


----------



## Topê (2 Ago 2016 às 10:47)

O ECM e também o GFS ao contrário de ontem aposta, num evento mais curto 3-4 dias de calor muito intenso mas depois com uma queda brusca da temperatura. Pois ambos os modelos apontam para a formação de uma depressão de Noroeste que irá se formar no Atlântico e que caso se confirme atingirá sobretudo as Ilhas Britânicas e que passará de raspão pelo NW Peninsular e depois cavará para a Europa central. Ou seja, após este evento irá ser injectada uma pequena circulação NW que desagravará e enfraquecerá a potente massa de ar quente que ai vem. Sinceramente espero que isso aconteça.


----------



## james (2 Ago 2016 às 10:52)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pessoal especialista, estou fartinha do calor infernal que este ano tem estado por Viseu e espero, a meio desta semana, ir passar uns dias à Figueira. Terei temperaturas mais frescas, certo? É que calor por calor fico em casa no meu ar condicionado. Obrigadinha.




Palpita - me que aí por Viseu ainda vais levar com muito calorzinho neste Verão.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2016 às 13:24)

james disse:


> Palpita - me que aí por Viseu ainda vais levar com muito calorzinho neste Verão.



Tenho duas alternativas. Ou me escondo em casa debaixo do ar condicionado ou fujo para o litoral se lá estiver mais fresco. Apesar de não gostar de fazer praia, pelo menos lá costumo apanhar o vento que muitos amaldiçoam mas que eu muito agradeço.


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2016 às 08:19)

Previsões estranhas do IPMA para Tomar no domingo. 
O IPMA tem vindo à vários dias a prever uma máxima de +43ºC, e agora prevê "apenas" +41ºC, 
quando no resto do distrito de Santarém amanhã as temperaturas sobem... (verifiquei várias localidades)
A ser verdade, vai ser um "esbardalhanço" nas apostas...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 09:02)

Thomar disse:


> Previsões estranhas do IPMA para Tomar no domingo.
> O IPMA tem vindo à vários dias a prever uma máxima de +43ºC, e agora prevê "apenas" +41ºC,
> quando no resto do distrito de Santarém amanhã as temperaturas sobem... (verifiquei várias localidades)
> A ser verdade, vai ser um "esbardalhanço" nas apostas...



Sim também achei estranho esse recuo, ainda assim continuo achar mais provável a temperatura ir os 42,5ºC / 43ºC, deve ser um pouco difícil fazer previsões com vento de Leste.


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 10:23)

Felizmente para as minhas preferências esta massa de ar quente terá uma deslocação relativamente rápida, e irá ser empurrada para Oeste com relativa rapidez.
24h:






48h:





72h:




Em relação ás temperaturas as expectativas e a fasquia foram colocadas muito altas, mas por o que se pode ver nos modelos o período com os geopotencias mais elevados será mesmo hoje e amanha, sendo que ao final do dia de amanha já começa a massa de ar a afastar-se e a deslocar-se para Oeste mesmo com uma circulação de Leste poderá haver uma ligeira de 1º a 2º graus de temperaturas que eram perspectivadas á dois, três dias atrás duvido que se atinja os 43º graus por exemplo.
Os modelos têm vindo a retirar calor á medida que nos aproximamos do evento principalmente a Litoral e a Norte mas mantém maximas superiores a 40º no Vale do Tejo  e parte sul do Ribatejo limites com o Alentejo(Coruche, Pegões, Alvalade do Sado), vamos ver se na prática o tempo vai aquecer tanto, parece-me que a Norte o calor não será tão extremo como se perspectivou e a Litoral também não e curioso no Alentejo Interior também não, sobra o Vale do Tejo, Ribatejo, região de Tomar, Santarém:

Vejamos a previsão para o periodo mais quente que compreende o dia de hoje:

Analisando os modelos o calor extremo excepcional só mesmo a sul do Mondego, as maximas previstas a norte não são de todo épicas, alias o calor pelas previsões não sobe muito a Norte do Douro, com a excepção do distrito de Braga e do Vale do Douro, nada muito extremo, Ourense o forno Galego que atinge maximas de 40º com facilidade não chegará aos 35º graus isto é um sinal que o calor não subirá a norte, logo não prevejo grandes valores para o Norte.

A sul do Mondego o Vale do Tejo e Sado salvarão as honras do convento e ai é que se pode prever-se maximas historicas ou que roçam valores assinaláveis:





Amanha a situação será de todo idêntica:





Vamos ver, mas para o meu gosto pessoal, o facto deste evento ser relativamente curto 2,3 dias é uma excelente noticia.
Vou acompanhar as máximas oficiais com muita atenção entre hoje e amanha, mas também os relatos das estações amadoras.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Ago 2016 às 10:40)

O registo mais alto deste verão, até ao momento, pertence a *Valdonas,Tomar *a temperatura subiu aos *43,3ºC* (25/07/2016). Em 2013, a mesma estação foi aos *44,0ºC*,  é uma zona impressionante.
Vamos ver como corre a fornalha.


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 10:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> O registo mais alto deste verão, até ao momento, pertence a *Valdonas,Tomar *a temperatura subiu aos *43,3ºC* (25/07/2016). Em 2013, a mesma estação foi aos *44,0ºC*,  é uma zona impressionante.
> Vamos ver como corre a fornalha.



Sem duvida, dadas as características de massas de ar verifica-se um fenómeno interessante em alguns Verões como o de 2013, nota-se que o calor incide muito no Vale do Tejo, Vale do Sado e foge um pouco dos fornos tradicionais Alentejanos do Baixo Alentejo.  
Tomar é um bom exemplo como se sobe para além dos 40º graus com bastante naturalidade, seguramente que neste evento irá subir para além dos 40º vamos ver se sobe para além dos 42º, 43º ou não. 1º, 2º graus farão toda a diferença


----------



## flak (6 Ago 2016 às 11:26)

Topê disse:


> Sem duvida, dadas as características de massas de ar verifica-se um fenómeno interessante em alguns Verões como o de 2013, nota-se que o calor incide muito no Vale do Tejo, Vale do Sado e foge um pouco dos fornos tradicionais Alentejanos do Baixo Alentejo.
> Tomar é um bom exemplo como se sobe para além dos 40º graus com bastante naturalidade, seguramente que neste evento irá subir para além dos 40º
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2016 às 12:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim também achei estranho esse recuo, ainda assim continuo achar mais provável a temperatura ir os 42,5ºC / 43ºC, deve ser um pouco difícil fazer previsões com vento de Leste.


O IPMA já corrigiu a previsão, de novo +43ºC para Tomar!


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 12:39)

Thomar disse:


> O IPMA já corrigiu a previsão, de novo +43ºC para Tomar!



Se me permitem mas acho que nesta altura do campeonato, ou seja, em cima do acontecimento as previsões do IPMA pouco valem.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2016 às 12:40)

Thomar disse:


> O IPMA já corrigiu a previsão, de novo +43ºC para Tomar!



As previsões horárias, tri-horárias e diárias disponibilizadas na APP do IPMA são obtidas de* forma automática a partir de modelos numéricos de previsão* e atualizadas duas vezes por dia, aproximadamente entre as 9 e 10h e entre as 21 e 22h (hora local no continente).


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2016 às 20:44)

@lserpa

Faltou fazer isto nos Açores . Um fluxo húmido de sul com uma depressão em altitude gerou intensa atividade elétrica a oeste do arquipélago:






O GFS não modela/ou um cisalhamento muito elevado. O infravermelho colorido também não indica que as células tenham sido severas. De qualquer das formas, a água precipitável estava nos 40 milímetros. Como tal, chuva localmente muito intensa foi acompanhada por trovoada persistente e concentrada.


----------



## irpsit (8 Ago 2016 às 22:29)

Alguém consegue aceder a esta notícia do Publico? http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/noticia/este-domingo-foi-ate-agora-o-dia-mais-quente-do-ano-1740708
Eu nao consigo aceder ao site.

Que estacoes baterem hoje os recordes de temperatura? 
Bateram os recordes absolutos?


----------



## Fall9 (8 Ago 2016 às 22:50)

«Neste domingo, em estações meteorológicas como Pedras Rubras, S. Gens, Braga, Leiria e Mora foram mesmo ultrapassados os anteriores recordes da temperatura máxima.

E nunca a temperatura mínima em Lisboa tinha sido tão alta: durante a noite de sábado (dia 6 para dia 7) registaram-se 27,9°C de temperatura mínima na capital, o que constitui um novo máximo absoluto para este local. A noite de sábado para domingo destronou assim um valor já antigo, registado no Verão quente de 1964, quando a 2 de Agosto os termómetros chegaram a um mínimo de 27,8°C.»


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2016 às 23:14)

irpsit disse:


> Alguém consegue aceder a esta notícia do Publico? http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/noticia/este-domingo-foi-ate-agora-o-dia-mais-quente-do-ano-1740708 Eu nao consigo aceder ao site. Que estacoes baterem hoje os recordes de temperatura? Bateram os recordes absolutos?



https://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/clima/tempo-quente-6-7-agosto-2106.pdf


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 01:12)

Alguém sabe o recorde de máxima absoluta para Sagres e Cabo Raso?


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2016 às 11:39)

Olhando os modelos, começa a " desenhar-se" a possibilidade de instabilidade para o dia 15. Porém ainda faltam muitos dias e tudo pode mudar.


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2016 às 13:39)

james disse:


> O ECMWF e o GFS comecam a modelar  de saída em saída,  finalmente uma mudança de padrão para a próxima semana, no Litoral Norte. E até com um possível bom evento a meio da semana.
> Tendo em conta o longo período anticiclonico que se verifica, acredito que aqui no Litoral Norte, seja o início do processo de transição para o Outono ou, por outras palavras,  o início do processo do fim do verão.
> A não ser que algo baralhe as contas...



Todos os anos falamos aqui no início/meados de Agosto no fim do Verão, quando vem um período mais fresco ou uns dias de precipitação. Em Portugal, inclusivé no Norte pode haver um Setembro muito quente (ou até Outubro), mesmo que Agosto seja fresco e/ou chuvoso.
É cedo para declarar fins de Verão.


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 13:45)

meteo disse:


> Todos os anos falamos aqui no início/meados de Agosto no fim do Verão, quando vem um período mais fresco ou uns dias de precipitação. Em Portugal, inclusivé no Norte pode haver um Setembro muito quente (ou até Outubro), mesmo que Agosto seja fresco e/ou chuvoso.
> É cedo para declarar fins de Verão.



como também acontece o inverso, mesmo em Setembro veres interrompido o Verão, o ano passado o ultimo dia de praia que fiz foi em Setembro por exemplo.
É bom lembrar que vimos de um grande bloqueio anticiclonico duradoiro, o mesmo não vai durar para sempre.
É bom consultar as médias de precipitação e de temperatura e vemos que principalmente a Norte a partir de Setembro a coisa muda de figura de forma clara. A norte do sistema montanhoso-montejunto estrela é claro o final de Agosto e inícios de Setembro já cheira a mudança de estação é natural que os users dessa região o refiram, cá em Lisboa o mês de Setembro ainda é um mês que continua a cheirar a Verão mas á medida que se vai aproximando do seu fim e aproximamos de Outubro também se nota o fim do Verão a aproximar-se. A partir de finais de Agosto, a tendência será para mudar de estação e não o contrário.
Agora não significa que não haja dias quentes no Litoral Norte e excelentes dias de praia, a questão é que começam aparecer sinais de mudança de estação bem acentuados. 
Vamos o que ai virá estas previsões demonstram o regresso da chuva e da frescura ao Norte e centro do pais principalmente.


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2016 às 13:56)

Topê disse:


> como também acontece o inverso, mesmo em Setembro veres interrompido o Verão, o ano passado o ultimo dia de praia que fiz foi em Setembro por exemplo.
> É bom lembrar que vimos de um grande bloqueio anticiclonico duradoiro, o mesmo não vai durar para sempre.
> É bom consultar as médias de precipitação e de temperatura e vemos que principalmente a Norte a partir de Setembro a coisa muda de figura de forma clara. A partir de finais de Agosto, a tendência será para mudar de estação e não o contrário.


Não podes consultar médias de precipitação e temperatura para definir o que é ou não normal acontecer num determinado mês.
Exemplo: Podes ter uma média de precipitação para um determinado mês de 60 mm (utilizando 30 anos de dados), em que na maior dos anos tens menos de 20 mm, e nos poucos anos que chove teres mais de 120 mm, e assim na média teres os tais 60 mm.

O mais habitual no Norte é em Setembro arrefecer e começar a ter precipitação, sim. O que não quer dizer que não seja normalíssimo teres 25-35 graus em Setembro vários dias seguidos.
Já houve anos que Outubro no litoral Oeste foi melhor para praia do que Agosto.

Muito cedo para falar de inícios de Outono. Já estamos é a entrar em off-topic.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 13:59)

meteo disse:


> Todos os anos falamos aqui no início/meados de Agosto no fim do Verão, quando vem um período mais fresco ou uns dias de precipitação. Em Portugal, inclusivé no Norte pode haver um Setembro muito quente (ou até Outubro), mesmo que Agosto seja fresco e/ou chuvoso.
> É cedo para declarar fins de Verão.




Eu não declarei o fim do verão. 
Só disse que, em condições normais,  aqui no Litoral Norte,  este estado de tempo anticiclonico que dura há 2 meses, deverá começar a perder força no final de Agosto. 
De resto, há muitos Setembro quentes e secos, sem dúvida. Mas, aqui, no litoral Norte, ter um mês de Setembro muito quente e seco após 2 meses ( Julho e Agosto)  quentes e secos, seria inédito.  Não tenho problemas em afirmar que nunca ocorreu. 
Mas nunca se sabe, o clima anda meio doido.


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 14:05)

meteo disse:


> Não podes consultar médias de precipitação e temperatura para definir o que é ou não normal acontecer num determinado mês.
> Exemplo: Podes ter uma média de precipitação para um determinado mês de 60 mm (utilizando 30 anos de dados), em que na maior dos anos tens menos de 20 mm, e nos poucos anos que chove teres mais de 120 mm, e assim na média teres os tais 60 mm.
> 
> O mais habitual no Norte é em Setembro arrefecer e começar a ter precipitação, sim. O que não quer dizer que não seja normalíssimo teres 25-35 graus em Setembro vários dias seguidos.
> ...



Não posso? é por que tu queres?  as médias então servem para quê? Servem para definir tendências.
De todo, no inicio de Setembro  no Litoral norte não é prematuro falar de fim do Verão.Finais de Agosto é um pouco arriscado, pois ainda pode vir um período de 4-10 dias secos e quentes mas também já é legitimo falar que o fim do Verão está a aproximar-se.
Pode acontecer um período quente e seco e acontece, mas a tendência é para que esses períodos sejam cada vez menos frequentes e ai claro que as médias representam isso mesmo.
De referir que o Litoral Norte até é bem previsivel a nível das condições outonais,  não tem por norma chuva de carácter conventivo, ou seja, não têm tipo uma trovoada maluca que deixa uns 60 mm numa tarde. Não o Litoral Norte a precipitação, caracteriza-se por frentes frontais, com varios dias de chuva e não apenas um ou outro fenómeno convectivo muito intenso, logo uma das características do clima do Litoral Norte é até ter um inicio de Outono mais rápido que se for preciso regiões continentais europeias do sul e centro da Europa.
Agora não significa que não haja dias quentes no Litoral Norte e excelentes dias de praia, a questão é que começam aparecer sinais de mudança de estação bem acentuados.
Vamos ver o que ai virá estas previsões demonstram o regresso da chuva e da frescura ao Norte e centro do pais principalmente. O que virá depois dai, ninguém sabe, agora olhando para tudo o mais provavel é que a partir principalmente da 2ª quinzena de Setembro a estação outonal com maior ou menor dificuldade comece-se a instalar.


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2016 às 14:44)

Topê disse:


> Não posso? é por que tu queres?  as médias então servem para quê? Servem para definir tendências.
> De todo, no inicio de Setembro  no Litoral norte não é prematuro falar de fim do Verão.Finais de Agosto é um pouco arriscado, pois ainda pode vir um período de 4-10 dias secos e quentes mas também já é legitimo falar que o fim do Verão está a aproximar-se.
> Pode acontecer um período quente e seco e acontece, mas a tendência é para que esses períodos sejam cada vez menos frequentes e ai claro que as médias representam isso mesmo.
> De referir que o Litoral Norte até é bem previsivel a nível das condições outonais,  não tem por norma chuva de carácter conventivo, ou seja, não têm tipo uma trovoada maluca que deixa uns 60 mm numa tarde. Não o Litoral Norte a precipitação, caracteriza-se por frentes frontais, com varios dias de chuva e não apenas um ou outro fenómeno convectivo muito intenso, logo uma das características do clima do Litoral Norte é até ter um inicio de Outono mais rápido que se for preciso regiões continentais europeias do sul e centro da Europa.
> ...



O " não podes " não é para ti, obviamente.
As médias definir-te tendências é um pouco discutível. Seria indiscutível se o desvio anual em relação à média for pequeno.
Se tiveres para um certo local em Setembro, 20 anos com precipitação de 10 mm, e nos outros 10 anos, uma precipitação de 120 mm, vais ter uma precipitação média nesse mês de 47 mm. Dai não vou concluir que a tendência é que chova bem, mas sim que há uma grande dispersão nos valores de precipitação, e que há alguns anos que chove muito.

Não vi precipitações médias no Norte do país,mas não me espantaria nada, que nesses 30 anos, que entram na média, a maior parte dos anos ter tido precipitação inferior à média.


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 14:52)

meteo disse:


> O " não podes " não é para ti, obviamente.
> As médias definir-te tendências é um pouco discutível. Seria indiscutível se o desvio anual em relação à média for pequeno.
> Se tiveres para um certo local em Setembro, 20 anos com precipitação de 10 mm, e nos outros 10 anos, uma precipitação de 120 mm, vais ter uma precipitação média nesse mês de 47 mm. Dai não vou concluir que a tendência é que chova bem, mas sim que há uma grande dispersão nos valores de precipitação.
> 
> Não vi precipitações médias no Norte do país Mas não me espantaria nada, que nesses 30 anos, que entram na média, a maior parte dos anos ter tido precipitação inferior à média.



Acho que poderás estar enganado, 60,80 mm em Setembro ou 130 mm para Outubro para o Litoral Norte não é assim nada que umas quantas frentes não rendam, vê este período chuvoso deste ano, e vê o acompanhamento dos colegas do Litoral Norte e vê, a facilidade com que superam os 200 mm.
Mas era esse o ponto que queria referir.
O Litoral Norte tem uma distribuição e registo de precipitação muito previsível. Não falamos tipo de uma região género Mesetas espanholas, ou Golfo de Cadiz, Itália, onde é capaz de num mês chover uns 300 mm em registos conventivos e em poucos dias de chuva e em outros anos zero.
O Litoral Norte é muito regular, a nível de precipitação pois 90% da chuva precipitação deve-se não a cut-off não a fenómenos conventivos mas a superfícies frontais, não havendo grandes amplitudes de ano para ano.
No Litoral Norte não tens com muita frequência numa norma climática um ano onde chove tipo 0 ou perto disso num mês tipo Outubro e no outro ano chove 300 ou 400, nada disso. O Padrão é muito estável e previsível vários dias de chuva e frentes frontais atlânticas que ocorrem excepto alguns desvios padrões sempre com inicio no mesmo período, finais de Setembro começam, umas vezes antes outras vezes depois. Mas comparando com outras regiões tudo muito previsível.
Dizer que o fim do Verão começa em inícios de Setembro no litoral norte é a mesma coisa que para um algarvio dizer que em inícios de Maio o Verão começa.
Até digo mais raro, raro serão Setembros e Outubros sem chuva no Litoral Norte e não o contrário.
O Litoral Norte e até centro são muito certinhos na minha opinião no que respeita a chuva e principalmente nos meses de Outono, mais que na Primavera.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 15:02)

Topê disse:


> O Litoral Norte é muito regular, a nivel de precipitação pois 90% da chuva precipitação deve-se não a cut-off não a fenómenos conventivos mas a superfícies frontais, não havendo grandes amplitudes de ano para ano.



Chuva não significa necessariamente 'mudança de padrão':







O 'padrão' ainda não mudou nem está prevista uma mudança. As alterações que se podem verificar é a posição do anticiclone e a região que recebe as plumas tropicais (o RU recebeu um dilúvio há alguns dias).

Alteração para mim é o anticiclone ir para sul dos Açores e o retorno da circulação zonal. Já lá vão 24 meses de circulação meridional. Não sou crente em teorias da compensação. Em 2015 não houve compensação nenhuma. Inverno e Verão secos com plumas tropicais que disfarçaram a desgraça.


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 15:09)

Orion disse:


> Chuva não significa necessariamente 'mudança de padrão':
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mudança de padrão poderá não ser tão radical basta a deslocação e enfraquecimento do AA que permite que a circulação zonal ocorra e faça descer as superfícies frontais para o Noroeste da PI, e traga chuvinha da boa, para o Oeste da PI. Também não é preciso tanto por a tua ordem de ideias o padrão não muda á 24 meses, mas nos entrentantos tivemos momentos chuvosos, frescos e não tempo seco durante dois anos .
Nesse sentido vamos ver quanto tempo dura este AA se vai durar pelo Outono dentro como as previsões sazonais adiantam ou se mais uma vez se irão-se enganar!!


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 15:25)

Topê disse:


> A mudança de padrão poderá não ser tão radical basta a deslocação e enfraquecimento do AA que permite que a circulação zonal ocorra e faça descer as superfícies frontais para o Noroeste da PI, e traga chuvinha da boa, para o Oeste da PI. Também não é preciso tanto por a tua ordem de ideias o padrão não muda á 24 meses, mas nos entrentantos tivemos momentos chuvosos, frescos e não tempo seco durante dois anos .



Nos 'flancos' de uma circulação meridional mais intensa há quem receba o ar quente e húmido e quem receba o ar frio/mais fresco (tendencialmente mais seco). Quando se analisa um não se pode ignorar o outro porque é conveniente (a meteorologia tem pormenores locais mas o seu alcance é global). Uma circulação meridional fraca não deixa de ser uma circulação meridional (pelo menos para mim).

Não tenho 'ordem de ideias'. O que descrevi foi o que aconteceu nos Açores (não existiu 'inverno' em 2014/2015 e mesmo o inverno 2015/2016, na globalidade, não foi por aí além). Não olho para a chuva de uma pluma tropical como uma 'mudança de padrão'. No ano passado houveram várias plumas tropicais nos Açores e não interessam só as médias. O regime de precipitação é tão ou mais importante. Um acumulado mensal de 300 milímetros pode ser o resultado de 10 ou mais dias de chuva ou, num extremo periódico das plumas, de 1 ou 2 dias. Mesma média, consequências muito diferentes.

Acho que implicitamente estás novamente a evocar o aquecimento global e a seca eterna. Se for o caso, já desmontei inúmeras vezes essa narrativa errónea e não vou fazê-lo novamente.


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 15:37)

Orion disse:


> Nos 'flancos' de uma circulação meridional mais intensa há quem receba o ar quente e húmido e quem receba o ar frio/mais fresco (tendencialmente mais seco). Quando se analisa um não se pode ignorar o outro porque é conveniente (a meteorologia tem pormenores locais mas o seu alcance é global). Uma circulação meridional fraca não deixa de ser uma circulação meridional (pelo menos para mim).
> 
> Não tenho 'ordem de ideias'. O que descrevi foi o que aconteceu nos Açores (não existiu 'inverno' em 2014/2015 e mesmo o inverno 2015/2016, na globalidade, não foi por aí além). Não olho para a chuva de uma pluma tropical como uma 'mudança de padrão'. No ano passado houveram várias plumas tropicais nos Açores e não interessam só as médias. O regime de precipitação é tão ou mais importante. Um acumulado mensal de 300 milímetros pode ser o resultado de 10 ou mais dias de chuva ou, num extremo periódico das plumas, de 1 ou 2 dias. Mesma média, consequências muito diferentes.
> 
> Acho que implicitamente estás novamente a evocar o aquecimento global e a seca eterna. Se for o caso, já desmontei inúmeras vezes essa narrativa errónea e não vou fazê-lo novamente.



A realidade dos Açores sou franco e desconheço em pormenor. Falo em Portugal continental  e ai o Litoral Norte e centro teve muitos dias de chuva, com valores acima da média e não uns episodiozinhos esporádicos. 
Em relação ao resto, não vale a pena muito bate-teclas.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 17:11)

Topê disse:


> A realidade dos Açores sou franco e desconheço em pormenor. Falo em Portugal continental  e ai o Litoral Norte e centro teve muitos dias de chuva, com valores acima da média e não uns episodiozinhos esporádicos.
> Em relação ao resto, não vale a pena muito bate-teclas.




O Litoral Norte e Centro tiveram um padrão zonal bem vincado entre Janeiro e maio. As mudanças de padrão têm ocorrido nas alturas mais ou menos devidas. 
Que eu saiba, o continente ainda não está nos trópicos. 

E não é apenas pela chuva que se adivinha uma mudança de padrão. É também pelas alterações de temperatura, de HR, persistência de uma nova circulação, irregularidades nas saídas dos modelos, etc.


----------



## Costa (10 Ago 2016 às 17:48)

Falar em fim de verão no fim de Agosto no Norte é sinceramente algo bastante disparatado de se afirmar dessa forma, principalmente quando é precisamente no litoral Norte que as médias de Setembro são superiores às de Junho ao contrário do resto do país, em que Junho tem médias superiores a Setembro.

Para não falar que várias são os anos em que mês de Setembro é mais quente do que os meses de Julho e/ou Agosto. Ficam aqui os registos das máximas da cidade Porto nos últimos 6 anos a provar:

*2010*





*2011*





*2012*





*2013*





*2014*





*2015*


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 18:00)

Eu devo estar confundido com as estações do ano e o próximo mês não é o mês onde termina o verão. 

Mas se calhar sou eu que estou enganado. E em Setembro ainda vamos aos 45 graus no Norte com muitas subidas da dorsal africana. E parece qque ainda há muito para arder... 

Bom, sobre este assunto não digo mais uma palavra.  Os portugueses adoram o verão eterno, tudo a arder,teorias de aquecimento global, 2 meses sem chover é ótimo...


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 18:08)

james disse:


> Eu devo estar confundido com as estações do ano e o próximo mês não é o mês onde termina o verão.
> 
> Mas se calhar sou eu que estou enganado. E em Setembro ainda vamos aos 45 graus no Norte com muitas subidas da dorsal africana. E parece qque ainda há muito para arder...
> 
> Bom, sobre este assunto não digo mais uma palavra.  Os portugueses adoram o verão eterno, tudo a arder,teorias de aquecimento global, 2 meses sem chover é ótimo...



Sim uma coisa é certa e qualquer um sabe disso, que as médias da temperatura no Litoral Norte na primavera regra geral até são inferiores as de Outono, Maio e Junho são meses em media mais frios que Setembro e Outubro, os meses de Outono são amenos não há qualquer duvida em relação a isso, e Setembro proporciona bons dias de praia. mas não é isso que está em analise ou que caracteriza o Outono.
No meu senso comum e de muitas pessoas, associa-se o Outono ao regresso da chuva, instabilidade e ai meus caros poderemos fazer o pino, mas essa regressa em força por norma ao Litoral Norte em Setembro principalmente na 2ª quinzena de Setembro e ai os valores de precipitação no Outono são bem superiores aos da Primavera.
O Litoral Norte tem um Outono fixe, ou melhor tem Outono ,chuva, e as temperaturas a desceram gradualmente.
Em Outubro as coisas caem a pique é que nem vale a pena falar.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2016 às 18:13)

Mesmo o norte tem pelo menos meses 2 meses secos, exceptuando as montanhas, normalmente Julho e Agosto, por isso é que tem um clima mediterrânico mas com influencia marítima.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 18:14)

james disse:


> Eu devo estar confundido com as estações do ano e o próximo mês não é o mês onde termina o verão.
> 
> Mas se calhar sou eu que estou enganado. E em Setembro ainda vamos aos 45 graus no Norte com muitas subidas da dorsal africana. E parece qque ainda há muito para arder...
> 
> Bom, sobre este assunto não digo mais uma palavra.  Os portugueses adoram o verão eterno, tudo a arder,teorias de aquecimento global, 2 meses sem chover é ótimo...


Bem, quem te vê a falar assim até parece que o verão é terrível. Também vou usar essa lógica, mas para o Inverno: 3 meses de chuva, vento forte, nevoeiro, humidade, frio, frio e mais frio. Horrível...
O verão é a melhor estação para passear, ir à praia com os amigos ou ir de férias.
Foquemo-nos no melhor que cada estação nos pode trazer por favor...


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 18:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, quem te vê a falar assim até parece que o verão é terrível. Também vou usar essa lógica, mas para o Inverno: 3 meses de chuva, vento forte, nevoeiro, humidade, frio, frio e mais frio. Horrível...
> O verão é a melhor estação para passear, ir à praia com os amigos ou ir de férias.
> Foquemo-nos no melhor que cada estação nos pode trazer por favor...




Eu não gosto do verão.  Posso ou é proibido?  
Obrigado.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 18:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mesmo o norte tem pelo menos meses 2 meses secos, exceptuando as montanhas, normalmente Julho e Agosto, por isso é que tem um clima mediterrânico mas com influencia marítima.




O Norte tem, pelo menos, 2 meses secos?  
Espero que esse " pelo menos " tenha sido um engano, porque senão acho que há gente aqui a precisar de umas lições sobre o clima.


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 18:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mesmo o norte tem pelo menos meses 2 meses secos, exceptuando as montanhas, normalmente Julho e Agosto, por isso é que tem um clima mediterrânico mas com influencia marítima.



Atenção o Litoral Norte é o caso muito peculiar, tem dois meses secos, mas muito já no limite, diferenças de 10 mm,20 mm, bastava as médias subirem um pouco no que respeita á precipitação que o Litoral Norte não tivesse sequer meses secos, é muito no limite os meses secos no Litoral Norte. E são só dois e mesmo dois, porque Junho e Setembro já são meses chuvosos no Litoral Norte. Ou seja falamos de um clima que está no limite para ter meses secos ou período estival, em rigor tem mas com características especiais. Depois os outros 10 meses são de acordo com as médias todos eles chuvosos é por isso que os valores médios de precipitação anual nas estações do norte são 2xs, 3xs superiores a estações do Alentejo ou Algarve. 
Em rigor o que dizes está certo e é indesmentível, mas é uma região com características especiais.Por vezes de difícil definição e compreensão.


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 18:41)

james disse:


> O Norte tem, pelo menos, 2 meses secos?
> Espero que esse " pelo menos " tenha sido um engano, porque senão acho que há gente aqui a precisar de umas lições sobre o clima.



O pelo menos é que não faz muito sentido. é que são só mesmo dois meses e a muito custo. Das médias de Porto, Braga,Viana falamos ali muito no limite bastava mais 10-20 mms nessas estações para que nem meses secos tivesse sequer.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 18:43)

james disse:


> Eu não gosto do verão.  Posso ou é proibido?
> Obrigado.


Felizmente ninguém controla o tempo. Depois desse comentário rude, nem vale a pena continuar com isto...


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2016 às 18:48)

james disse:


> acho que há gente aqui a precisar de umas lições sobre o clima.


Belo auto-retrato que fizeste de ti, se formos ainda para o interior norte chega a ter 3 e 4 meses secos.


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 18:57)

james disse:


> Eu não gosto do verão.  Posso ou é proibido?
> Obrigado.



Dizeres "Mesmo o norte tem *pelo menos* meses 2 meses secos" é que acho que não corresponde á realidade de todo, se cingirmos ao Litoral Norte já para ter dois meses secos é tirado a ferros já ali no limite quanto mais 3 ou 4. O período estival é muito curto em comparação com o clima do sul do pais. Em Setembro as médias disparam logo para valores superiores a 70 mm de precipitação, chove tanto em Abril,Maio ou Setembro no Litoral Norte quase o que chove no sul do pais durante o Inverno em muitas estações. Penso que era isso que o James queria referir até porque ele vive em Viana mais que ninguém sabe que lá chove mesmo no Verão. A nós aqui no sul pensamos que não, mas no Norte eles já notam um Verão mais seco, para nós indiferentes pois não chove mesmo nada.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 18:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Felizmente ninguém controla o tempo. Depois desse comentário rude, nem vale a pena continuar com isto...





Comentário rude? 

Isso é para rir, não?  

Posso ter direito aos meus gostos pessoais ou tenho que te pedir autorização?  

Se tu detestas o inverno, é contigo também, não tenho nada a dizer.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 19:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Belo auto-retrato que fizeste de ti, se formos ainda para o interior norte chega a ter 3 e 4 meses secos.




Ah, pensei que querias dizer Litoral Norte apenas.  Posso garantir - te que o Litoral Norte tem 2 meses secos apenas. 

Essa do " belo auto -retrato que fizeste de ti " vem na mesma linha do " respeito o trabalho dos outros ", não? 

Aconselhava - te a rever a tua posição aqui no fórum. Um pouco mais de civismo não te fazia mal...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 19:05)

james disse:


> Comentário rude?
> 
> Isso é para rir, não?
> 
> ...


Nunca se pôs em questão os teus gostos. Cada um tem os seus e ninguém pode criticar isso. Eu foco-me nas coisas boas de cada estação por isso não tenho nenhuma preferida. Nem tudo é mau no verão.


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 19:06)

james disse:


> Ah, pensei que querias dizer Litoral Norte apenas.  Posso garantir - te que o Litoral Norte tem 2 meses secos apenas.
> 
> Essa do " belo auto -retrato que fizeste de ti " vem na mesma linha do " respeito o trabalho dos outros ", não?
> 
> Aconselhava - te a rever a tua posição aqui no fórum. Um pouco mais de civismo não te fazia mal...



Mas é sobre o Litoral Norte que estamos sempre a falar á algum tempo.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2016 às 19:12)

james disse:


> Aconselhava - te a rever a tua posição aqui no fórum. Um pouco mais de civismo não te fazia mal...


Essa é para rir. Primeiro, não preciso dos teus conselhos , segundo essa do civismo é mesmo para rir quando indirectamente me disseste para eu ter umas lições de clima e terceiro devias ler os meus comentários com mais atenção eu abrangi todo o norte e não apenas o litoral.
Fim.


----------



## Goku (10 Ago 2016 às 19:54)

Estava tudo com medo que este ano não teríamos Verão, mas afinal...


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Ago 2016 às 20:18)

Goku disse:


> Estava tudo com medo que este ano não teríamos Verão, mas afinal...



Eu disse em Junho que poderíamos vir a ter um verão algo quente e seco, visto que o inverno foi chuvoso e a Primavera foi fria e chuvosa. O el nino já la vai e em maio já se sabia que este verão iria ter inicio o processo de transição para o la nina. Não acreditaram em mim, tudo bem. Confesso, que foi mais um palpite meu do que uma previsão, mas foi feita baseada na minha experiência de 6 anos no seguimento da meteorologia como amador e na análise dos vários modelos de previsão e também na observação do comportamento e dos padrões atmosféricos ao longo destes anos. Sou um leigo, mas aqui neste fórum aprende-se algo novos todos os dias. Só acho que ainda peco por nem sempre demonstrar as minhas opiniões/argumentos com as respectivas fontes onde me baseei para as tecer. Quanto a isso. Hã que fazer um esforço para melhorar. Abraço


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2016 às 14:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mesmo o norte tem pelo menos meses 2 meses secos, exceptuando as montanhas, normalmente Julho e Agosto, por isso é que tem um clima mediterrânico mas com influencia marítima.





acrescentar... *No Verão (período do ano mais quente).*

A climatologia do país não muda conforme os gostos de cada pessoa.


----------



## dahon (11 Ago 2016 às 14:46)

Infelizmente este ano está a ser um ano de extremos. Tivemos um inverno chuvoso e prolongado, com cheias e muitos estragos e agora, vamos a meio de um Verão extremamente quente já repleto de incêndios e respectivos prejuízos.
Além disso de houve primavera não dei conta.
Pra já, nada meigo este ano de 2016.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2016 às 15:07)

E infelizmente os Verões vão sendo mais quentes, há uma tendência para isso.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> E infelizmente os Verões vão sendo mais quentes, há uma tendência para isso.



Já que puxas-te o assunto, devo informar que isso não é liquido no que respeita a estes últimos 6 anos desta década, temos alternado entre Verões mais frescos e Verões mais quentes. A coisa deve estar bem mais equilibrada nestes últimos 6 anos que o que poderemos pensar.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente.5869/


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2016 às 15:16)

Topê disse:


> Já que puxas-te o assunto, devo informar que isso não é liquido no que respeita a estes últimos 6 anos desta década, temos alternado entre Verões mais frescos e Verões mais quentes. A coisa deve estar bem mais equilibrada nestes últimos 6 anos que o que poderemos pensar.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente.5869/


Nos ultimos 10/ 15 anos muito poucos têm sido os Verões mais frescos. Têm sido no geral com temperatura acima ou dentro da média, isto falando aqui no interior.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2016 às 15:33)

Se alguém tem alguma dúvida...

Desde 1931, 5 dos 10 verões mais quentes ocorreram depois do ano 2000, sendo o verão de 2005 o mais quente em 85 anos. 

EDIT (16h00): Nesta década *apenas 2014* ficou nitidamente abaixo da média para o período de 1971-2000.

Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...GPciUk/cli_20150601_20150831_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf

*Nota final:* não vou alargar-me mais nesta questão porque não utilizo a técnica de desviar a conversa para assuntos paralelos quando não se tem razão naquilo que se diz. Ponto final.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 15:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nos ultimos 10/ 15 anos muito poucos têm sido os Verões mais frescos. Têm sido no geral com temperatura acima ou dentro da média, isto falando aqui no interior.



A decada entre 2000-2010 foi com Verões quentes, facto indesmentível;
Esta década até á data 2016 a coisa pode estar bem mais equilibrada do que á 1ª vista se possa pensar.
Vou ver se consigo recolher alguma informação pois assim por alto em Lisboa conto com 3 Verões frescos e 3 quentes contando com este verão.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2016 às 15:44)

Gerofil disse:


> Se alguém tem alguma dúvida...
> 
> Desde 1931, 5 dos 10 verões mais quentes ocorreram depois do ano 2000, sendo o verão de 2005 o mais quente em 85 anos.


E parece-me líquido dizer que se este verão for continuando com estas temperaturas vai entrar nesse top 10


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2016 às 15:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Se alguém tem alguma dúvida...
> 
> Desde 1931, 5 dos 10 verões mais quentes ocorreram depois do ano 2000, sendo o verão de 2005 o mais quente em 85 anos.



Vou gostar de ver o Boletim Sazonal deste verão...  Creio que estamos próximos de bater o recorde de 2005, dado o longo período de temperaturas elevadas que temos vivido. 

Comparando:

Junho 2005






Junho 2016





Julho 2005






Julho de 2016






Agosto de 2005






Agora só falta o final do mês para melhor comparar um verão com o outro. É verdade que as médias são baseadas num intervalo de anos diferente (as de 2005 na média 1961-90 e as de 2016 na média 1971-2000), mas o importante é comparar temperatura média mensal. 
É verdade que junho de 2005 foi mais quente do que o mês de junho de 2016, mas creio que a anomalia de +2,16º C na temperatura média do ar em julho de 2016 aproximou bastante a média dos dois verões.

Se quiserem fazer as vossas comparações, no site do IPMA irão encontrar a informação pretendida.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 16:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nos ultimos 10/ 15 anos muito poucos têm sido os Verões mais frescos. Têm sido no geral com temperatura acima ou dentro da média, isto falando aqui no interior.



Vamos lá ao factos qualquer duvida poderão questionar o IPMA ;
O que refiro é que nesta 2ª decada de 2000 tenho duvidas que seja assim tão liquido que tenhamos tido Verões sempre muito quentes e que Verões frescos pertecem ao Museu ou a um imaginário longínquo e distante.
De referir que a 1ª decada do ano 2000 entre 2000-2010 não há duvidas que tenha sido quente a anterior entre 1990-2000 penso que não já entra nas contas de muitos;

2011- temperatura média do Verão em todo o territorio foi de acordo com o IPMA foi de -0,001, abaixo da norma
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...irRluq/cli_20110601_20110831_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf

2012- temperatura média do Verão em todo o territorio continental foi de acordo com o IPMA de 0,02 acima da norma;
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...lRnZoP/cli_20120601_20120831_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf

2013-temperatura média do Verão em todo o territorio continental foi de acordo com o IPMA de 0,7 acima da norma;
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...OfrFKq/cli_20130601_20130831_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf

2014-temperatura média do Verão em todo o territorio continental foi de acordo com o IPMA de -0,4 abaixo da norma
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...MNocqN/cli_20140601_20140831_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf

2015-temperatura média do Verão em todo o territorio continental foi de acordo com o IPMA de 0,48 acima da norma;
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...GPciUk/cli_20150601_20150831_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf

Mantenho o que afirmei considerando que tem havido nesta ultima década desde de 2010 um equilíbrio de Verões mais quentes e Verões mais frescos.
Portanto cada um analisa as coisas como quer, agora  que há Verões frescos e que tivemos  há á poucos anos tivemos Verões frescos, disso não há qualquer tipo de duvida.


----------



## vitamos (11 Ago 2016 às 16:36)

Topê disse:


> Vamos lá ao factos qualquer duvida poderão questionar o IPMA ;
> O que refiro é que nesta 2ª decada de 2000 tenho duvidas que seja assim tão liquido que tenhamos tido Verões sempre muito quentes e que Verões frescos pertecem ao Museu ou a um imaginário longínquo e distante.
> De referir que a 1ª decada do ano 2000 entre 2000-2010 não há duvidas que tenha sido quente a anterior entre 1990-2000 penso que não já entra nas contas de muitos;
> 
> ...



Here we go again:

1 - 6 anos em climatologia valem zero. (as normais tem 30 por algum motivo).
2 - Mesmo que valessem o que mostras tem uma média de desvio positivo de cerca de 0,3ºC face à normal.

So what's the point...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2016 às 16:37)

Topê disse:


> Vamos lá ao factos qualquer duvida poderão questionar o IPMA ;
> O que refiro é que nesta 2ª decada de 2000 tenho duvidas que seja assim tão liquido que tenhamos tido Verões sempre muito quentes e que Verões frescos pertecem ao Museu ou a um imaginário longínquo e distante.
> De referir que a 1ª decada do ano 2000 entre 2000-2010 não há duvidas que tenha sido quente a anterior entre 1990-2000 penso que não já entra nas contas de muitos;
> 
> ...


Não tenho mais nada a comentar, no post do Gerofil diz tudo... para mim há claramente uma tendência para Verões mais quentes no futuro, poucas ou nehumas dúvidas tenho que este verão vai entrar nesse top 10.


----------



## james (11 Ago 2016 às 16:45)

vitamos disse:


> Here we go again:
> 
> 1 - 6 anos em climatologia valem zero. (as normais tem 30 por algum motivo).
> 2 - Mesmo que valessem o que mostras tem uma média de desvio positivo de cerca de 0,3ºC face à normal.
> ...




Então que isso seja válido para todos.  Outros também vêm com estatísticas e a falar de pequenos períodos e concluem, por intuição suponho,  que  o calor será cada vez mais intenso de ano para ano. 
Era bom que a moderação deste fórum atuasse e corrigisse, se achasse conveniente, todos os membros, e não apenas 2 ou 3.  De forma sistemática, aliás, que já parece uma perseguição. 
Acho que não é pedir muito.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 16:57)

vitamos disse:


> Here we go again:
> 
> 1 - 6 anos em climatologia valem zero. (as normais tem 30 por algum motivo).
> 2 - Mesmo que valessem o que mostras tem uma média de desvio positivo de cerca de 0,3ºC face à normal.
> ...



podem não valer para ti mas para a minhas expectativas mim podem contribuir para uma futura anomalia climática. Quem te garante que não pode aparecer ai surpresas em futuros anos ? Para todos os efeitos 6 anos representa 1/5 de 30 anos, logo não é propriamente zero. 
Há uma coisa que digo com toda a clareza, pode-se ter o poder da opinião face a outros, pode-se estar no lado da corrente, mas quem tem esse poder, não tem o poder de obrigar ou condicionar que quem pense de forma diferente mude de opinião.
Nada do que disse pode ser desmentido pode ser ridicularizado mas não desmentido, a minha analise cinge-se a esta ultima década, e ai á alternância e tudo o que disse é coerente .
Sinceramente se me pergunto 90% do português quer e gosta de calor, a maioria das pessoas acreditam não numa noção cientifica mas já quase na area da crença e do dogma religioso no aquecimento global.
Eu não nego o aquecimento global nem nego os records e Verões que tem sido batidos, posso achar que da mesma forma que podemos ter uma anomalia positiva numa norma climática, poderemos ter num futuro uma anomalia negativa.
Para mim há quem no aquecimento, na religião do aquecimento global quer ser mais papista que o Papa, nem todos os Verões são super torridos... nem os Verões frescos são uma raridade.
digo o mesmo 0,3 so what? onde está ai o mega aquecimento e onde isso desmente o que referi?


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 16:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não tenho mais nada a comentar, no post do Gerofil diz tudo... para mim há claramente uma tendência para Verões mais quentes no futuro, poucas ou nehumas dúvidas tenho que este verão vai entrar nesse top 10.



Ou seja demonstrei-te que nos últimos anos houve Verões frescos e dentro da média. certo?


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2016 às 17:19)

Topê disse:


> Ou seja demonstrei-te que nos últimos anos houve Verões frescos e dentro da média. certo?


Não vou dizer mais nada, já disse o que tinha a dizer. Cada um faz a sua leitura, tu fizeste a tua e eu fiz a minha. Ponto final.
Continuação de boa tarde.


----------



## vitamos (11 Ago 2016 às 17:41)

Topê disse:


> Sinceramente se me pergunto 90% do português quer e gosta de calor, a maioria das pessoas acreditam não numa noção cientifica mas já quase na area da crença e do dogma religioso no aquecimento global.



Este é o problema. Ideia pré concebidas, tentar colocar nos outros aquilo que os outros não pensam. 

Não, não gosto de calor. Faz-me mal à saúde. Mas ainda sei olhar para normais climáticas. De forma séria e isenta. E felizmente não tenho nenhuma teoria para tentar provar.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 17:51)

vitamos disse:


> Este é o problema. Ideia pré concebidas, tentar colocar nos outros aquilo que os outros não pensam.
> 
> Não, não gosto de calor. Faz-me mal à saúde. Mas ainda sei olhar para normais climáticas. De forma séria e isenta. E felizmente não tenho nenhuma teoria para tentar provar.



Não particularizo, sobre 3ºs, se a ou b gosta de calor ou de frio ou seja do que for.
Falo no que constato na minha experiência de vida praticamente todos as pessoas com que me cruzo com quem falo, com que privo, que leio em redes sociais e nos meios de comunicação social, gostam de calor, de facto essa minha afirmação não a consigo provar e duvido que hajam estudos do INE sobre isto, mas é a minha percepção. Gostos não se discutem e não são gostos que estão aqui em debate. Cada um é livre de gostar do que quer calor, frio,chuva seja o que for. Apenas demonstrei uma coisa simples que nesta 2ª década de 2000, a tem havido uma alternância entre Verões quentes e Verões mais frescos, e demonstrei-o, tão simples com isto e nada mais, avancei com um intervalo de tempo e apresentei dados oficiais, é o que se quer no forum...  foi o que fiz, se quer-se cavalgar este post para uma Grande Polémica, para outras coisas já não é comigo. 
Agora se vamos ter sempre Verões sempre muita quentes ou não, não sei, não faço a mínima ideia, se em Setembro teremos 2 semanas de superfícies frontais e com o Outono precoce? e que isso possa condicionar as contas do Verão, não seria a 1º vez, mas duvido muito, o mais certo é este Verão estar no top dos mais quentes. Como gosto de tempo fresco, e torço para que hajam equilíbrios nas normas espero que em próximos anos apareça um ou outro Verão mais fresco.


----------



## james (11 Ago 2016 às 21:45)

Em relação ao tema dos meses secos anuais , fui fazer uma pequena pesquisa e reparei que , aqui no Minho , segundo a classificação para que um mês seja considerado seco , a precipitação média mensal tem que ser igual ou inferior ao dobro da temperatura média mensal, portanto cheguei à conclusão que os pontos mais elevados da região da Peneda - Gerês não têm nenhuma estação seca por ano .
E que , por exemplo aqui em Viana do Castelo , tem um mês seco ( julho ) . Agosto já fica no limiar de não ser considerado um mês seco , pois tem uma precipitação média de 38 mm e uma temperatura média de 20 graus , segundo as normais climatológicas de 1981- 2010 . Dá quase um empate .

Também aproveitei para ver as normais climatológicas para a minha zona , Viana do Castelo , e observei que entre o período 71/2000 e 81/ 2010 , não se verificou qualquer perda de precipitação . O valor mantem - se exatamente igual .


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2016 às 21:47)

Para o futuro, os especialistas não têm dúvidas quanto aos verões em Portugal. “Vão ser claramente mais quentes. Não há nenhum modelo climático que não aponte um aquecimento”, afirma Pedro Miranda. Segundo o último relatório do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas, a temperatura média no Verão na Península Ibérica pode aumentar entre até 1,5ºC em 2100, no cenário mais favorável, ou até 7ºC no pior cenário.
Ao calor pode juntar-se o espectro das secas. “Nas nossas simulações apanhamos pelo menos um episódio com dez anos de precipitação abaixo da média”, afirma Pedro Viterbo, do IPMA. “Não há mecanismo de resiliência que permita resistir a isso. Seria preciso ter barragens três vezes maiores”, ironiza.

https://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/nunca-se-viu-um-verao-assim-nao-e-verdade-1664372


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 22:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Para o futuro, os especialistas não têm dúvidas quanto aos verões em Portugal. “Vão ser claramente mais quentes. Não há nenhum modelo climático que não aponte um aquecimento”, afirma Pedro Miranda. Segundo o último relatório do Painel Intergovernamental para as Alterações Climáticas, a temperatura média no Verão na Península Ibérica pode aumentar entre até 1,5ºC em 2100, no cenário mais favorável, ou até 7ºC no pior cenário.
> Ao calor pode juntar-se o espectro das secas. “Nas nossas simulações apanhamos pelo menos um episódio com dez anos de precipitação abaixo da média”, afirma Pedro Viterbo, do IPMA. “Não há mecanismo de resiliência que permita resistir a isso. Seria preciso ter barragens três vezes maiores”, ironiza.
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noticia/nunca-se-viu-um-verao-assim-nao-e-verdade-1664372



Podem vir com as previsões baseadas em qualquer estudo, mas a verdade é que previsões futurologistas são sempre um tiro no escuro quer queiram quer não.
Em 2100 também posso dizer com toda a certeza que vamos entrar numa era glaciar e que as temperaturas no Verão em Portugal irão cair em média 7º graus nos piores cenários e triplicarem a precipitação, só existe um senão, ninguém estará cá para comprovar.
Verdade,verdadinha é que apresento aqui sem muitas dificuldades Verões muito chuvosos no Litoral Norte que vão totalmente contra essas previsões mais extremas. Aliás penso que em 2014 ou 2011 em Agosto o Litoral Norte teve acumulados superiores a 70-80 mm perto de bater records, mas lá está esse record a existir não foi tão badalado.
Tudo suposições, é até irónico dizer isto, mas as previsões dos especialistas para o futuro podem valer tanto que de um qualquer curioso.  em menos de nada são desmentidas.
É uma questão de crença, nada mais.


----------



## rozzo (11 Ago 2016 às 22:31)

É legítimo dizer que as projecções podem vir a ser erradas. Aliás, é certo. qualquer previsão deverá sair errada, nem que seja por décimos.
É legítimo qualquer um de nós torcer o nariz às projecções, valem o que valem. Agora dizer que é uma questão de crença? Isso é o cúmulo...  
Crença é algum de nós mandar um palpite, não é dizer o que sai de diversos modelos físicos, sejam eles bons ou não.... Nenhum destes cientistas está a fazer prognósticos por palpite ou crença pessoal, está efectivamente a reportar o que os modelos lhes mostram. Se estes modelos virão a ser certeiros ou não, é outra história que não tem nada a ver com a crença...


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

rozzo disse:


> É legítimo dizer que as projecções podem vir a ser erradas. Aliás, é certo. qualquer previsão deverá sair errada, nem que seja por décimos.
> É legítimo qualquer um de nós torcer o nariz às projecções, valem o que valem. Agora dizer que é uma questão de crença? Isso é o cúmulo...
> Crença é algum de nós mandar um palpite, não é dizer o que sai de diversos modelos físicos, sejam eles bons ou não.... Nenhum destes cientistas está a fazer prognósticos por palpite ou crença pessoal, está efectivamente a reportar o que os modelos lhes mostram. Se estes modelos virão a ser certeiros ou não, é outra história que não tem nada a ver com a crença...



para mim dizer que no pior dos cenários em 2100 a temperatura no Verão em PT vai subir  ou até 7ºC é uma questão de crença. Podem vir com as bíblias que quiserem mas é uma questão de crença.
Não acredito, não me dizem nada, e acho esses cenários extremados além de irresponsáveis, como uma boa religião, são um tremendo negocio, coloco ao nivel dos Tarots,videntes e coisas do género.Até pode vir o Papa dizer o contrário que pensarei o mesmo.
Esses modelos, não serão comprovados por quem os faz. Ninguém sabe se em 2100 terão a rir-se disto tudo.
Falar num futuro a 100 anos para mim não faz muito sentido.


----------



## rozzo (11 Ago 2016 às 22:45)

Podes sempre então pesquisar os estudos recentes sobre a comparação entre os primeiros modelos deste género que foram corridos há umas décadas atrás e os seus outputs para o nosso actual presente (futuro da altura) e a realidade actual. Depois falamos.

Um exemplo, já de 2013, avaliando a performance das relativamente "rudimentares" projecções feitas em 1990.

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...t/01/ipcc-global-warming-projections-accurate

Vamos ver avaliações próximas então...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2016 às 22:50)

Topê disse:


> ...
> Agora se vamos ter sempre Verões sempre muita quentes ou não, não sei, não faço a mínima ideia, se em Setembro teremos 2 semanas de superfícies frontais e com o Outono precoce? e que isso possa condicionar as contas do Verão, não seria a 1º vez, mas duvido muito, o mais certo é este Verão estar no top dos mais quentes. Como gosto de tempo fresco, e torço para que hajam equilíbrios nas normas espero que em próximos anos apareça um ou outro Verão mais fresco.



Setembro já não condiciona as contas do Verão. Porque o Verão climatológico acaba a 31 de Agosto. 

Quanto às projecções para o futuro, não meto as mãos no fogo por elas, mas que existe uma certa tendência para aumentar e para diminuir alguns parâmetros, isso existe e ainda estamos em 2016 e existe algumas coisas que tem uma certa tendência para ir aumentando de ano para ano, então, noites tropicais no Algarve é uma delas, se no futuro teremos cerca de 100 noites tropicais ou mais, segundo o SIAM e estando em 2016 e levar já com quase 50 noites tropicais é obra.

Topê, aconselho a comprares o livro SIAM II - 
"Alterações Climáticas em Portugal. Cenários, Impactos e Medidas de Adaptação - Projecto SIAM II"
F.D. Santos e P. Miranda (editores)
Gradiva, Lisboa, 2006

Tenho esse livro e não acho que aquilo seja tudo um absurdo, aliás tem várias projecções e aquelas que os meios de comunicação social utilizam são mais extremas.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2016 às 22:55)

Topê disse:


> Em 2100 também posso dizer com toda a certeza que vamos entrar numa era glaciar e que as temperaturas no Verão em Portugal irão cair em média 7º graus nos piores cenários e triplicarem a precipitação, só existe um senão, ninguém estará cá para comprovar.



Deixe de ser irónico e apresente esses estudos. Começo a notar que não tem qualquer confiança na ciência, baseando tudo no senso comum...

Primeiro é ver na evolução recente o que os outros não vêem; agora é mencionar uma situação catastrófica em que as temperaturas vão cair 7 graus... valha-me Deus!


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 22:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Setembro já não condiciona as contas do Verão. Porque o Verão climatológico acaba a 31 de Agosto.
> 
> Quanto às projecções para o futuro, não meto as mãos no fogo por elas, mas que existe uma certa tendência para aumentar e para diminuir alguns parâmetros, isso existe e ainda estamos em 2016 e existe algumas coisas que tem uma certa tendência para ir aumentando de ano para ano, então, noites tropicais no Algarve é uma delas, se no futuro teremos cerca de 100 noites tropicais ou mais, segundo o SIAM e estando em 2016 e levar já com quase 50 noites tropicais é obra.
> 
> ...



Uma questão de crença, é a minha opinião, mesmo este sabado tive de dizer educadamente a uns testemunhas de Jeová(com todo o respeito a este credo) que não acreditava no Fim do mundo. Voces são belivers têm os vossos indicios eu não, enquanto não vir 10 anos seguidos de Verões super quentes, secas eternas e não ver que o Porto tem 1500 mm anuais, Braga 1800, etc,etc em certos anos não acredito nisso.
Respeito quem acredita eu não acredito. Porque lá está como voces não sabem, ninguém sabe é tudo uma questão de crença têm os vossos indícios os cepticos do aquecimento global têm os seus.
Ou melhor até nem sou céptico em relação ao aquecimento global,.sou céptico que com o aquecimento global, o territorio portugues passe a uma região semi-arida tipo Marrocos, e tenha falta de água, verões super quentes e secas persistentes, nada me leva a concluir isso.


----------



## vitamos (11 Ago 2016 às 22:58)

Topê disse:


> Uma questão de crença, é a minha opinião, mesmo este sabado tive de dizer educadamente a uns testemunhas de Jeová(com todo o respeito a este credo) que não acreditava no Fim do mundo. Voces são belivers têm os vossos indicios eu não, enquanto não vir 10 anos seguidos de Verões super quentes, secas eternas e não ver que o Porto tem 1500 mm anuais, Braga 1800, etc,etc em certos anos não acredito nisso.
> Respeito quem acredita eu não acredito. Porque lá está como voces não sabem, ninguém sabe é tudo uma questão de crença têm os vossos indícios os cepticos do aquecimento global têm os seus.
> Ou melhor até nem sou céptico em relação ao aquecimento global,.sou céptico que com o aquecimento global, o territorio portugues passe a uma região semi-arida tipo Marrocos, e tenha falta de água, verões super quentes e secas persistentes, nada me leva a concluir isso.



Está aqui estampada toda a credibilidade científica do discurso. O ridículo fica com quem o pratica. Eu para este peditório dispenso obrigado


----------



## Paulo H (11 Ago 2016 às 22:59)

São matérias complicadas.. As conclusões podem parecer óbvias em termos de aquecimento global, mas até podemos estar num ciclo maior de aquecimento. Quantas normais climatológicas são necessárias para identificarmos ciclos / padrões? Não sabemos.

Por exemplo tenho uma dúvida, se é o oceano que mais influência o aquecimento ou a atmosfera. Eu diria que são os oceanos, pela capacidade de armazenamento de calor da água. Até pode ser que neste ciclo do el niño se tenham libertado quantidades exorbitantes de calor e que de seguida venha um arrefecimento a equilibrar as médias globais.. Ou talvez não e nesse caso, estamos bem tramados!


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2016 às 23:04)

Topê disse:


> sou céptico que com o aquecimento global, o territorio portugues passe a uma região semi-arida tipo Marrocos, e tenha falta de água, verões super quentes e secas persistentes, nada me leva a concluir isso.


Mas alguém disse isso? são palavras tuas e de mais ninguém.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 23:05)

Não se preocupem em 2100 tiramos as duvidas... No fundo no fundo em 2100 já somos um califado, e teremos o clima a condizer  e os novos tugas viverão felizes para sempre!! desculpem mas teve de ser está tudo relacionado.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 23:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas alguém disse isso? são palavras tuas e de mais ninguém.



disse um especialista já aqui referenciado numa reportagem as tvs disse algo desse género á uns anos, na onda de um Verão quente. Aliás um aumento de 7º graus em 2100 ficamos iguais á Mauritânia!


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2016 às 23:11)

A discussão está a divagar para os insultos e separando-se do conteúdo...



Topê disse:


> Eu não nego o aquecimento global nem nego os records e Verões que tem sido batidos, posso achar que da mesma forma que podemos ter uma anomalia positiva numa norma climática, poderemos ter num futuro uma anomalia negativa.



Nem toda a gente pensa o aquecimento global da mesma forma. Dificilmente será linear. A variabilidade inevitavelmente trará condicionantes. O que está em questão é um 'novo normal'. Como tal não serão batidos recordes todos os anos.



Topê disse:


> *enquanto não vir 10 anos seguidos de Verões super quentes, secas eternas* e não ver que o Porto tem 1500 mm anuais, Braga 1800, etc,etc em certos anos não acredito nisso.
> Respeito quem acredita eu não acredito. Porque lá está como voces não sabem, ninguém sabe é tudo uma questão de crença têm os vossos indícios os cepticos do aquecimento global têm os seus.
> Ou melhor até nem sou céptico em relação ao aquecimento global,.sou céptico que com o aquecimento global, o territorio portugues passe a uma região semi-arida tipo Marrocos, e tenha falta de água, verões super quentes e secas persistentes, nada me leva a concluir isso.



São premissas que realisticamente não estão previstas (pelo menos do que tiro das minhas leituras). E se não estão previstas nem deviam entrar numa discussão séria do tópico. Não concordas comigo? Aliás, num cenário de aquecimento global as plumas tropicais poderão despejar ainda mais chuva 

Enfatizar toda e qualquer notícia exagerada e irrealista na TV/média só tem um objetivo. Descredibilizar quem aborda o tópico com dados e projeções realistas (isso e o insultar/generalizar quem dá relevência ao aquecimento global). Isto sim deve ser sempre combatido a todo o custo.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2016 às 23:15)

Topê disse:


> disse um especialista já aqui referenciado numa reportagem as tvs disse algo desse género á uns anos, na onda de um Verão quente. Aliás um aumento de 7º graus em 2100 ficamos iguais á Mauritânia!


Continuação de boa noite. Por hoje já chega de Internet.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 23:15)

Orion disse:


> A discussão está a divagar para os insultos e separando-se do conteúdo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um pouco de sentido de humor, nem tudo o que se diz é provocação, se vamos ter mais 7º graus no verão segundo certos estudos, é natural que o nosso clima norte africano. Ok com isso tudo queres que leve a sério uma previsão que indica que em 2100 vamos ter mais 7º graus de temperatura média no Verâo????!!!  pensam-me tudo menos isso... queremos rigor, objectividade, não discuto esse tipo de previsões simplesmente. E cada um acredita no quiser, porque basicamente o que está aqui em questão é tudo uma questão de crença e nada mais. No limite é só isso crença.


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2016 às 23:18)

Topê disse:


> Ok com isso tudo queres que leve a sério uma previsão que indica que em 2100 vamos ter mais 7º graus de temperatura média no Verâo????!!!  pensam-me tudo menos isso... queremos rigor, objectividade, não discuto esse tipo de previsões simplesmente.



Sabes que as projeções tipicamente têm 3 cenários? O pior, o melhor e o intermédio. Novamente, a tua falta de argumentação deriva para a utilização do humor tangencial. Não é de todo construtivo.

Utilizas a projeção extremista propositadamente. Nem tu queres rigor e objetividade. E escrevo isso porque estás a ignorar, deliberadamente, os outros cenários que não indicam esse tipo de cenários extremistas (porque depende de muita variável). É a tal generalização e ridicularização subsequente que abordei anteriormente.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 23:22)

Topê disse:


> Uma questão de crença, é a minha opinião, mesmo este sabado tive de dizer educadamente a uns testemunhas de Jeová(com todo o respeito a este credo) que não acreditava no Fim do mundo. Voces são belivers têm os vossos indicios eu não, enquanto não vir 10 anos seguidos de Verões super quentes, secas eternas e não ver que o Porto tem 1500 mm anunais, Braga 1800, etc,etc em certos anos não acredito nisso.


Juro que estou a tentar associar isso tudo à crença de algo. Ao olhares para os modelos tu vês os FACTOS que aparecem lá, ou seja é uma crença justificada e verdadeira (conhecimento), não é só uma mera crença sem fundamento.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 23:37)

Vocês sabem que a altura ou periodo com mais secas,mais prolongadas e repetidas não foram nos 20-30anos!?Amanha demonstro isso. Só um exemplo como há factos para todos os gostos.Há muito no aquecimento global de especulativo,contraditorio,marketing.


----------



## james (12 Ago 2016 às 00:10)

A maior parte dos estudos sobre a problemática das alterações climáticas são sérios com certeza.
E, tendo em conta organismos credíveis,  a temperatura a nível mundial tem vindo a subir ligeiramente.  Em Portugal inclusive também, segundo os dados do IPMA . É nesta ciência baseada em estudos rigorosos e dados concretos que eu acredito .
Agora , falar no clima em 2100, 2200,2300 com os graus , o tempo de manhã e  de tarde , isso já não é do campo da ciência , é  da pura demagogia e sensacionalismo , que infelizmente muitos especialistas da área aderiram .

Mas fico - me por aqui neste assunto . Já reparei que é um assunto melindroso , como é  melindroso qualquer assunto  que mexe com religião . Deve - se respeitar ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Ago 2016 às 00:34)

Ora venho de ferias e eis que o calor vai embora e vem as nortadas... bahhhh

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2016 às 01:41)

Topê disse:


> Vocês sabem que a altura ou periodo com mais secas,mais prolongadas e repetidas não foram nos 20-30anos!?Amanha demonstro isso. Só um exemplo como há factos para todos os gostos.Há muito no aquecimento global de especulativo,contraditorio,marketing.



O melhor que encontrei numa pesquisa expresso foi um poster:







Mas o mais relevante são os resultados:






Quando encontrares avisos de clima igual à Mauritânia, seca eterna e outras afirmações com semelhante exagero avisa. Eu não encontrei nenhuma 

---



> Recent research by a scientist has suggested that there could be an imminent 35-year period of low solar activity that could lead to cooler global temperatures.
> 
> If new models of the inner workings of the sun published by Professor Valentina Zharkova and her colleagues at Northumbria University on Tuesday are correct, then future variations in solar activity will be able to be predicted more accurately.



https://www.rt.com/usa/355301-global-cooling-sun-activity/

Até pode ser. E se acontecer serei o primeiro a abordar isso. A complicação será sempre saber o verdadeiro impacto de todas as variáveis:










Já abordei que o CO2 tem um efeito desfasado (muito dificilmente é o único culpado). E isto não contabilizando as outras inúmeras variáveis. Já de vez acrescento esta controvérsia 

*Solar activity is NOT linked to global warming: Ancient error in the way sunspots are counted disproves climate change theory*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...climate-change-result-ancient-error-data.html

A ciência climática é complexa e a ignorância humana não ajuda. Novamente, as variações climáticas, mesmo naturais, criarão ondas de choque cada vez maiores num planeta cuja população não pára de crescer e em que pouquíssimas nações têm independência alimentar. Más colheitas darão origem a medidas protecionistas afetando desproporcionalmente as nações pobres e com muita população. Em 2010 a Rússia ardeu, em 2011 os barbudos revoltaram-se.

A discussão acerca da geoengenharia só vai aumentar (e eu suspeito que já há mas oficialmente não há). A França está a ter uma péssima colheita de trigo. Os russos já usam a modificação meteorológica para apagar incêndios e para que não chova em feriados.

Toda a ação tem consequência. E não há assim tanto estudo no que concerne a estas últimas em termos de geoengenharia persistente e generalizada. O bário e o alumínio são tóxicos. O dióxido de enxofre destrói o ozono.

Se e quando a situação ficar muito má as 'soluções' serão implementadas à pressa. Mas haverá muito tempo para abordar isso. O futuro vai ser pior que Orweliano. Vai ser um freak-show autêntico. Lá chegaremos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Ago 2016 às 01:47)

Depois de ler algumas páginas deste tópico, chego à conclusão que a importância do bom senso não deve ser desvalorizada qualquer que seja o tema em questão.


----------



## Topê (13 Ago 2016 às 10:00)

Orion disse:


> O melhor que encontrei numa pesquisa expresso foi um poster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1º relativo as grandes secas eis o IPAM refere:
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/tempo.clima/index.jsp?page=seca.causas.xml
Nada conveniente que as grandes secas tenham sido em períodos anteriores as previsões que determinam que o nosso clima cada vez será mais seco, é irónico que as grandes secas tenham sido nas décadas de 40 por exemplo, se tivéssemos um década com a de 40 novamente não sei o que aconteceria.

2º relativo á Mauritânia, até de dou razão pois ao contrário do que se pensa o Litoral da Mauritânia nem tem Verões muito quentes por irónico possa parecer, mas quando são feitas projecções onde a temperatura pode subir 7 graus temos procurar paralelos.

Mais uma vez digo não há só uma verdade, um paradigma de opinião, uma linha de factos ou premissas válidas a própria ciência além de multidisciplinar tem várias correntes como em tudo na vida. 

Não nego evidências o aquecimento global existe, porque? porque de facto as temperaturas têm subido a nível mundial. 
O que já não me convença são as consequências e previsões que são feitas para o territorio português extremamente catastróficas e apocalípticas e que insiro já numa area de profecia apocalíptica. Sinceramente mais ou menos graus, enquanto cá estivermos próximos 80 anos por exemplo não iremos assistir a nenhuma mudança climática drástica, o nosso clima não irá deixar de ter os traços definitórios, o Litoral Norte irá ser extremamente chuvoso mas depois com Verões que poderão ser quentes como este e que irão criar as condições necessárias para que grupos terroristas de acordo com o nosso Ministro lancem o caos no pais( influência humana), iremos ter Invernos mais frescos outros mais amenos, uns mais frios outros mais secos,etc,etc Tivemos Invernos bem frios já nos chamados últimos anos, aliás acho que na ultima norma até houve uma redução das temperaturas nos meses de Inverno em algumas estações por exemplo existem vários ses nisto tudo. 
Apenas e só isto.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2016 às 10:46)

Topê disse:


> 2º relativo á Mauritânia, até de dou razão pois ao contrário do que se pensa o Litoral da Mauritânia nem tem Verões muito quentes por irónico possa parecer, *mas quando são feitas projecções onde a temperatura pode subir 7 graus temos procurar paralelos.*


Ninguém aqui mencionou que a temperatura ia subir 7ºc até 2100 na península ibérica. Lê com mais atenção, esse é o pior cenário, o menos provável, é a mesma coisa que dizer que o Tondela vai ser campeão, a probabilidade existe só que é muito reduzida, mas no entanto não é impossível.


----------



## Topê (13 Ago 2016 às 11:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ninguém aqui mencionou que a temperatura ia subir 7ºc até 2100 na península ibérica. Lê com mais atenção, esse é o pior cenário, o menos provável, é a mesma coisa que dizer que o Tondela vai ser campeão, a probabilidade existe só que é muito reduzida, mas no entanto não é impossível.



É assim ao contrário do que posso ser questionado, tenho apresentado dados para fundamentar as minhas opiniões, fala-se que teremos um decréscimo significativo de precipitação e que as secas serão mais frequentes, voilá, demonstrei aqui que quando houve as maiores secas não foram nos últimos 20,30 anos foram até em décadas em que nem sequer se discutia o aquecimento global .

Relativo ao que considero o exagero á mediatização do aquecimento global, deixo aqui uma reportagem da TVI 24 sobre alterações climáticas onde é referido por especialistas e de forma repetida pela jornalista quase como fosse um dado concreto e algo inevitável que Portugal vai virar Marrocos a nível climático, ou seja que teremos o clima identico ao do Norte de África, é bom referir para isso acontecer, ou seja, termos um clima identico á costa marroquina, teremos de ter uma subida média de 3º graus para todo o nosso territorio e termos uma redução de valores médios de precipitação mais de 50%, ou seja, e é isso que acho que é além de irresponsável, considero impossível de acontecer e dizem estas coisas com a maior naturalidade possível.
Uma coisa que noto é que estas reportagens, estas previsões quase apocalípticas ou muito drásticas surgem sempre quando vimos de tempo muito quente e seco, o ano passado era a seca, passado uns meses deixamos de ter seca deixou-se de falar no assunto:


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2016 às 11:21)

Topê disse:


> É assim ao contrário do que posso ser questionado, tenho apresentado dados para fundamentar as minhas opiniões, fala-se que teremos um decréscimo significativo de precipitação e que as secas serão mais frequentes, voilá, demonstrei aqui que quando houve as maiores secas não foram nos últimos 20,30 anos foram até em décadas em que nem sequer se discutia o aquecimento global .
> 
> Relativo ao que considero o exagero á mediatização do aquecimento global, deixo aqui uma reportagem da TVI 24 sobre alterações climáticas onde é referido por especialistas e de forma repetida pela jornalista quase como fosse um dado concreto e algo inevitável que Portugal vai virar Marrocos a nível climático, ou seja que teremos o clima identico ao do Norte de África, é bom referir para isso acontecer, ou seja, termos um clima identico á costa marroquina, teremos de ter uma subida média de 3º graus para todo o nosso territorio e termos uma redução de valores médios de precipitação mais de 50%, ou seja, e é isso que acho que é além de irresponsável, considero impossível de acontecer e dizem estas coisas com a maior naturalidade possível.
> Uma coisa que noto é que estas reportagens, estas previsões quase apocalípticas ou muito drásticas surgem sempre quando vimos de tempo muito quente e seco, o ano passado era a seca, passado uns meses deixamos de ter seca deixou-se de falar no assunto:


Umas regiões serão sempre mais vulneráveis que outras. Falo concretamente mais no sul onde provavelmente as alterações serão mais significativas que no norte.


----------



## Topê (13 Ago 2016 às 11:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Umas regiões serão sempre mais vulneráveis que outras. Falo concretamente mais no sul onde provavelmente as alterações serão mais significativas que no norte.



Não vejo dados objectivos para isso. Sinceramente e como entramos numa campo de analise que é meramente um exercício especulativo, eu não acredito nem há dados que o demonstrem que venha a existir problemas, alterações climáticas significativas enquanto andarmos por cá em todo o territorio português sul, norte, centro, oeste, interior,etc.
Por isso é que coloco isto no campo da crença tu és um beliver tens fé eu não tão simples como isto, agora não tentam impor a vossa fé aos outros como dogmas inquestionáveis.Para mim daqui a 60,70 anos se lá chegar teremos um Algarve com um clima de todo identico ou que tem actualmente, até lá espero assistir a mais uns eventos de neve a cotas baixas, a secas, a anos muito chuvosos, mas nada que altere uma caracterização climática ou uma tipologia climática, mais ou menos graus, vai ficar tudo muito idêntico.
Até porque como disse para uma tal mudança climática brusca ela já teria de estar em andamento, e isso não se comprova existem mudanças nas normas mas nada que sustente uma alteração do tipo de clima por exemplo.
O que infelizmente acho que vou assistir é de ano para ano a cada vez mais incêndios, porque vivemos numa sociedade corrupta, vivemos numa sociedade do caos, com jovens alienados, pessoas com problemas graves e a uma industria do Apocalipse por isso acho que vamos assistir cada vez a cada ano, verão mais quente a incêndios brutais. E como o clima português no Norte e Centro do pais é muito ingrato tem 10 meses chuvosos e depois dois meses muito quentes e secos, faz com que a vegetação se torne totalmente combustível se houver vontade dos humanos para que arde tudo, Portugal é o sitio ideal como é a costa Oeste da América do Norte para que hajam incêndios brutais, porque lá está ao contrário de Marrocos ou 80% do territorio espanhol nós cá temos um misto de vegetação e muita chuva durante 9,10 meses num ano interrompida por 2,3 meses muito secos e quentes o nosso pais é uma bomba incendiária e ai infelizmente como depende do homem acho que vamos assistir cada vez mais ao que assistimos este ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Ago 2016 às 11:35)

Topê disse:


> Não vejo dados objectivos para isso. Sinceramente e como entramos numa campo de analise que é meramente um exercício especulativo, eu não acredito nem há dados que o demonstrem que venha a existir problemas, alterações climáticas significativas enquanto andarmos por cá em todo o territorio português sul, norte, centro, oeste, interior,etc.
> Por isso é que coloco isto no campo da crença tu és um beliver tens fé eu não tão simples como isto.
> Até porque como disse para uma tal mudança climática brusca ela já teria de estar em andamento, e isso não se comprova existem mudanças nas normas mas nada que sustente uma alteração do tipo de clima por exemplo.


Isto não é uma questão de fé, se for uma questão de fé vou para a igreja rezar ou vou a pé para Fátima.
é uma questão de fatos, estudos que são feitos e por observações minhas, com isto não estou a dizer que a temperatura vai aumentar 7ºc até 2100, apenas digo que para mim há uma tendência para os Verões serem mais quentes no geral, nada me garante que o verão para o ano vai ser diferente deste por exemplo.
Dou por encerrado este assunto porque por mais situações e coisas que possas mostrar e escrever a minha opinião não se vai alterar.


----------



## Topê (13 Ago 2016 às 11:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isto não é uma questão de fé, se for uma questão de fé vou para a igreja rezar ou vou a pé para Fátima.
> é uma questão de fatos, estudos que são feitos e por observações minhas, com isto não estou a dizer que a temperatura vai aumentar 7ºc até 2100, apenas digo que para mim há uma tendência para os Verões serem mais quentes no geral, nada me garante que o verão para o ano vai ser diferente deste por exemplo.
> Dou por encerrado este assunto porque por mais situações e coisas que possas mostrar e escrever a minha opinião não se vai alterar.



Para mim é uma questão de fé a Igreja também tem factos, bíblias.
Acho que ainda não percebeste bem o que quero dizer. O que está aqui em discussão e que eu me bato, não é o aquecimento global, como já disse aqui não nego evidências existe uma tendência para que a terra aqueça, o aquecimento global existe não o nego.
O que não compro, é que ajam mudanças climáticas de tipologias de clima ou alterações drásticas que ponham em causa o clima que nós conhecemos hoje num curto espaço de tempo até porque isso não é sequer mensurável em uma ou duas normas, por exemplo. Para mim no Algarve não vão deixar de haver laranjas, no Alentejo excelentes tintos, no Vale do Douro excelentes vinhos, o Litoral Norte chuvoso com meses a bater os 300mm ou mais. O clima será de todo igual ao que é actualmente.
Claro que ao mínimo ano seco, ou se tivermos um período de 2,3 anos secos entraremos numa histeria colectiva mediática é por isso que comparo isto á religião, tem pastores, profetas, livros, seguidores, Apocalipse, locais de culto, grupos mais fanáticos, que nem sequer têm o poder de encaixe de perceber que existem pessoas que não alinham etc,etc
Ainda estou á espera de mais uma década, duas décadas para ver se teremos sempre verões mais quentes,etc. Não é por entre 2000-2010 termos tido uma década de Verões quentes que vou já achar que será sempre assim.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2016 às 14:22)

Variabilidade da temperatura média no Verão em Portugal Continental






Variabilidade interanual da temperatura média anual em Portugal Continental








A comparação entre os gráficos afere uma elevada correlação directa entre o aumento da temperatura média anual em Portugal Continental e o aumento da temperatura média durante o Verão. Assim, à medida que os Verões se vão tornando mais quentes, quase implica um aumento da temperatura média anual, concluindo-se que o registo de Verões cada vez mais quentes tem contribuído para a ocorrência de temperaturas médias anuais cada mais elevadas.

Salienta-se também o facto de aumentos de temperatura se associarem à diminuição da precipitação.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2016 às 14:52)

Topê disse:


> O que não compro, é que ajam mudanças climáticas de tipologias de clima ou alterações drásticas que ponham em causa o clima que nós conhecemos hoje num curto espaço de tempo até porque isso não é sequer mensurável em uma ou duas normas, por exemplo. Para mim no Algarve não vão deixar de haver laranjas, no Alentejo excelentes tintos, no Vale do Douro excelentes vinhos, o Litoral Norte chuvoso com meses a bater os 300mm ou mais. O clima será de todo igual ao que é actualmente.



Não é tão simples, faltando vários aspetos:

- Intensificação do anticiclone;

- Mudanças de posição do anticiclone (e das restantes circulações atmosféricas em larga escala):





- Efeito cumulativo das alterações meteorológicas regionais (aumento do deserto; redução dos glaciares, desflorestação...).

Globalmente pode não haver alterações marcantes mas pequenas alterações regionais, quando em grande número, inevitavelmente têm muito impacto.



Topê disse:


> 1º relativo as grandes secas eis o IPAM refere:
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/tempo.clima/index.jsp?page=seca.causas.xml
> Nada conveniente que as grandes secas tenham sido em períodos anteriores as previsões que determinam que o nosso clima cada vez será mais seco, é irónico que as grandes secas tenham sido nas décadas de 40 por exemplo, se tivéssemos um década com a de 40 novamente não sei o que aconteceria.



Também está lá escrito que...



> As situações de seca são frequentes em Portugal Continental, com consequências desastrosas na agricultura e na pecuária, nos recursos hídricos e no bem-estar das populações, sendo de destacar, nos últimos 65 anos, os anos de seca com maior severidade: 1944/46, 1965, 1976, 1980/81, 1991/92, 1994/95 e 1998/99. *Nomeadamente as regiões a Sul do Tejo são as mais vulneráveis, e as que têm sido mais afetadas.*



O estudo que publiquei hoje da madrugada também não refere que a seca afetará todo o território de forma igual.


----------



## Topê (13 Ago 2016 às 18:02)

Orion disse:


> Não é tão simples, faltando vários aspetos:
> 
> -
> 
> ...



Sim mas se interpretarmos correctamente o que o IPMA afirma quando diz "As situações de seca são frequentes em Portugal Continental, com consequências desastrosas na agricultura e na pecuária, nos recursos hídricos e no bem-estar das populações, sendo de destacar, nos últimos 65 anos, os anos de seca com maior severidade: 1944/46, 1965, 1976, 1980/81, 1991/92, 1994/95 e 1998/99. *Nomeadamente as regiões a Sul do Tejo são as mais vulneráveis, e as que têm sido mais afetadas." *é que o sul do Tejo é sempre e sempre será e sempre foi a região mais afectada pela seca, aliás o IPMA é bem claro pois até especifica os anos das secas e acrescente que são as regiões a sul do Tejo as mais vulneráveis, sempre foi assim e sempre será enquanto formos contemporâneos destes fenómenos.

Tenho sustentado as minhas posições, as projecções indicam "Ao calor pode juntar-se o espectro das secas. “Nas nossas simulações apanhamos pelo menos um episódio com dez anos de precipitação abaixo da média”, afirma Pedro Viterbo, do IPMA."
demonstrei simplesmente que :
"As situações de seca são frequentes em Portugal Continental, com consequências desastrosas na agricultura e na pecuária, nos recursos hídricos e no bem-estar das populações, sendo de destacar, nos últimos 65 anos, os anos de seca com maior severidade: 1944/46, 1965, 1976, 1980/81, 1991/92, 1994/95 e 1998/99"
Logo concluísse que as maiores secas nem se deram sequer nos tais últimos anos, desde que se abriu a caixa de Pandora cientifica do aquecimento global( que eu não nego).


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2016 às 01:13)

http://www.apda.pt/site/upload/Pedro_Viterbo.pdf

*5 dos 10 anos mais secos em Portugal Continental registaram-se depois de 2001*

Passando agora a análise da precipitação total anual no continente, é possível constatar que, a partir do início dos anos sessenta do século passado, a mesma tem vindo a registar valores cada vez mais baixos, encontrando-se nos do século XXI os valores mais baixos.

Relacionando a evolução da precipitação total anual com a temperatura média anual, conclui-se que a tendência em Portugal Continental segue dois parâmetros: aumento da temperatura média anual e redução da precipitação total anual. Com esta tendência, os períodos de seca tenderão a ser mais frequentes.

Nota: Tendo em conta o gráfico representado, o ano com maior défice de precipitação foi em *2005*.

Consultando a área educativa do IPMA, constacta-se que *os dados ali referidos reportam até ao ano de 2004, deixando de fora os anos seguintes em que se registaram os maiores défices de precipitação em Portugal Continental. *Este facto* cria a falsa ilusão* de que a redução da precipitação média anual não ocorreu também ao longo dos últimos anos.

Por curiosidade refira-se que* a seca mais longa* em Portugal Continental* ocorreu no litoral norte* (Porto: Março de 1943 a Fevereiro de 1946).


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2016 às 01:49)

Outro estudo com curiosidades interessantes:

"Verifica-se a ocorrência de um elevado número de secas em Beja, 28, seguido de Évora com 25, Porto com 23 e Lisboa com 21. Alguns episódios de seca destacam-se, não só pela sua duração, mas também pelo número de meses consecutivos em situação de seca severa e extrema.
Em termos de duração há a realçar:
• 1933 –1935 no Porto (26 meses), Lisboa (15 meses) e Beja (28 meses)
• 1943 – 1946 no Porto (38 meses), Lisboa (26 meses), Évora e Beja (29 meses)
• 1953 –1955 no Porto (25 meses), Évora (23 meses) e Beja (24 meses)
• 1973 – 1976 em Lisboa (28 meses) e Évora (18meses)
• 1979 – 1982 em Évora (33 meses)
• 1991 – 1992/3 em Lisboa e Beja (24 meses), Évora(18 meses)
• 1994 – 1995 em Lisboa (22 meses), Évora e Beja (20 meses)
*• 2004 – 2006 em Beja, (33 meses), Évora, Lisboa e Porto (16 meses).*
Em termos de intensidade (número de meses consecutivos
em seca severa ou extrema) são de realçar:
• 12 meses – Beja, 1943-1946 e 1994-95
• 11 meses – Beja, 1994-1995
*• 10 meses – Beja e Porto, 2004-2006
• 9 meses * – Beja 1980-1981; *Lisboa e Évora, 2004-2006
*
Verifica-se que as situações de seca de 1943-46, 1980--83, 1990-92 e 2004-06, são as que apresentam maior duração, com quase todo o território a apresentar mais de 18 meses em seca, sendo de destacar:
seca de 1943-46: 38 meses em Castelo Branco e no Porto; 30 meses em Portalegre;
seca de 1980-83: 39 meses em Alvega, 36 meses em Sagres, 35 meses em Faro;
seca de 1991-92: 34 meses em Penhas Douradas e Miranda do Douro com 30 meses;
*seca de 2004-06: 36 meses em Braga, 35 meses em Amareleja e 33 em Beja.*

Considerando apenas duas áreas do território, a Norte e Sul do rio Tejo, verifica-se que:
a) nas situações de seca de 1964-65, 1974-76 e* 2004--06 as duas áreas foram de igual forma afectadas;*
b) nas situações de seca de 1943-46, 1948-49 e 1990-92 foram mais afectadas as áreas a Norte
do rio Tejo, em particular na de 1943-46 com 72% de área afectada;
c) nas situações de seca de 1980-83, 1994-95 foram particularmente afectadas as áreas a Sul do rio
Tejo.

A destacar:
*-Seca de 2004-06 foi a de maior extensão territorial (100% do território afectado)*, seguida pela de 1943-46 (92% do território);
*-Seca 2004-06 foi a situação de seca mais intensa (meses consecutivos em seca severa e extrema) em termos de extensão territorial dos últimos 65 anos (100%);*
-Maior frequência de situações de secas nos últimos 30 anos (depois de 1976) quando comparado com o período entre 1941-1975.

Fonte: RISCOS DE SECAS EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL (Vanda Cabrinha Pires, Instituto de Meteorologia, Divisão de Observação Meteorológica e Clima; Álvaro Silva, Instituto de Meteorologia, Divisão de Observação Meteorológica e Clima; Luisa Mendes, Instituto de Meteorologia, Divisão de Observação Meteorológica e Clima)

http://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/riscos/Documentacao/Territorium/T17_artg/04Territorium_27-34.pdf


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2016 às 02:05)

Com as pesquisas que efectuei tendei deixar claro as tendências de evolução recente, tanto da temperatura como da precipitação em Portugal continental. A leitura das pesquisas que fiz vem exactamente na linha geral do aumento da temperatura média anual e da precipitação total no território de Portugal continental, e que as secas não são um fenómeno exclusivo ou predominante de uma região.

Fica clara a ideia de que o senso comum, a religião ou gostos pessoais de que alguns gostam nada têm a haver com a meteorologia e climatologia, enquanto conhecimento científico.


----------



## james (14 Ago 2016 às 13:34)

Também fica claro que secas ( muito) severas sempre existiram e  Já existiam nos primeiros registos meteorológicos. 

Nos últimos anos, muitas regiões, o que choveu a menos nuns anos equilibrou noutros, basta ver os registos do ipma. 

Os primeiros anos deste ano foram extremamente chuvosos e não vi dar realce por aí além. 

Este fórum está a ir por um caminho de fundamentalismo, de gente fascinada pelo aquecimento global, a debitar os dados que mais lhe convém. 
Sinceramente, não me apetece continuar neste fórum, tendo em conta o rumo que está a tomar. 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 13:41)

james disse:


> Também fica claro que secas ( muito) severas sempre existiram e  Já existiam nos primeiros registos meteorológicos.
> 
> Nos últimos anos, muitas regiões, o que choveu a menos nuns anos equilibrou noutros, basta ver os registos do ipma.
> 
> ...


Que drama...
Não concordo com muita coisa neste fórum mas isso não é motivo pra deixar de seguir o que gosto. Não deixes o fórum.


----------



## comentador (14 Ago 2016 às 13:42)

james disse:


> Também fica claro que secas ( muito) severas sempre existiram e  Já existiam nos primeiros registos meteorológicos.
> 
> Nos últimos anos, muitas regiões, o que choveu a menos nuns anos equilibrou noutros, basta ver os registos do ipma.
> 
> ...



Óh James, não te piques, não é preciso isso!!! Isto é um fórum de discussão e este tópico é livre, cada um expõe as suas ideias livremente. É nesta base das variadíssimas ideias de cada um que interessa esta discussão neste fórum.

Um abraço e bem haja a todos pelas suas ideias e participação no fórum.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Ago 2016 às 13:49)

"You can lead a horse to the water but you can't make it drink."


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2016 às 14:42)

james disse:


> Também fica claro que secas ( muito) severas sempre existiram e  Já existiam nos primeiros registos meteorológicos. Nos últimos anos, muitas regiões, o que choveu a menos nuns anos equilibrou noutros, basta ver os registos do ipma. Os primeiros anos deste ano foram extremamente chuvosos e não vi dar realce por aí além.



 Concordo contigo.

Aliás eu nunca escrevi o contrário; daí ter sempre escrito *tendência*. Quem percebe matemática (porque são números que se tratam) entende que as correlações podem ser mais ou menos acentuadas; assim, se existe uma dada tendência não quer dizer que não ocorram excepções pelo meio.

Não se trata de fundamentalismos porque eu nunca peguei na religião para explicar os factos; fiz uma pesquisa aos dados e estudos dos investigadores do IPMA, nada mais.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Ago 2016 às 15:08)

james disse:


> Também fica claro que secas ( muito) severas sempre existiram e  Já existiam nos primeiros registos meteorológicos.
> 
> Nos últimos anos, muitas regiões, o que choveu a menos nuns anos equilibrou noutros, basta ver os registos do ipma.
> 
> ...


james, não tenho nada contra ti, simplesmente tens de perceber que há opiniões divergentes ás tuas, se tivéssemos todos a mesma opinião nem perdíamos tempo com a discussão de vários temas.
Também concordo contigo quando afirmas não gostar do verão, eu também não gosto muito, prefiro o outono ou o inverno.
Acho que não há motivos para abandonares, era bom reconsiderares a tua decisão para bem do fórum.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2016 às 21:02)

No próximo passo irei também debruçar-me sobre a frequência e a intensidade de períodos de elevada precipitação em Portugal Continental; irei fazer algumas pesquisas e apresentar aqui algumas conclusões. Também irei passar para o meu blogue o apanhado que já publiquei aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Ago 2016 às 22:39)

james disse:


> Também fica claro que secas ( muito) severas sempre existiram e  Já existiam nos primeiros registos meteorológicos.
> 
> Nos últimos anos, muitas regiões, o que choveu a menos nuns anos equilibrou noutros, basta ver os registos do ipma.
> 
> ...


Para encerrar este assunto, acho que não vale a pena entrar em picardias se todos nos respeitarmos as coisas correm melhor.
Espero que continues o teu bom trabalho, ainda por cima reportas duma zona bastante interessante e chuvosa, tal como tu, também adoro chuva, dás um bom contributo ao fórum. Desculpa se alguma vez fui indelicado contigo, não era de todo minha intenção


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 14:31)

*O clima já está a mudar a nossa vida*

* Da agricultura ao turismo, da saúde às pescas, das cidades às praias, as consequências do aquecimento global são transversais à sociedade. Nada será como dantes. Pior: hoje, já nada é como dantes.  CONSULTE A INFOGRAFIA e veja de que forma Portugal já está diferente *

Menos chuva, mas mais períodos de precipitação extrema. Subida da temperatura de meio grau por década. Ondas de calor mais frequentes e longas. Secas intensas e prolongadas. Doenças tropicais. "Sim", pensa o leitor. "A lengalenga de sempre. Já sei que as alterações climáticas vão afetar o País. Mas estou mais preocupado com o jantar de hoje."

Um pormenor: estas não são previsões para o clima daqui a cem anos, nem 50, nem 20. Não são previsões, são uma observação. É o presente. Nas últimas décadas, o clima tem mudado, e em Portugal essas mudanças são particularmente profundas. O tempo hoje não é o mesmo que em 1980. A chuva cai mais concentrada, provocando inundações cada vez mais frequentes e destruidoras, como as que provocaram o caos por todo o País neste outono. De ano para ano, muitas praias tornam-se mais magras, devido à subida do nível do mar, à erosão e às violentas tempestades invernais. As secas começam a tornar-se tão comuns que alguns agricultores estão a mudar de culturas. As seguradoras já levam em consideração os estudos sobre alterações climáticas nas cartas de risco. Os verões com temperaturas que antigamente seriam normais são hoje considerados frios. E quanto a doenças tropicais, a Madeira passou, há dois anos, por um surto de dengue que infetou mais de duas mil pessoas. O Algarve, dizem os especialistas, será a próxima paragem do mosquito.

"A temperatura média global já aumentou 0,85º C desde o período pré-industrial. Em Portugal, esse aumento é ainda superior", explica Filipe Duarte Santos, coordenador dos maiores estudos nacionais sobre alterações climáticas. "Por causa disso, tendem a aumentar a frequência e a intensidade de fenómenos extremos, como precipitação elevada em períodos curtos, secas, ondas de calor. Tudo está a ser afetado por um clima em mudança."

O aquecimento é irreversível. Mas isso não significa que se desista de tentar mitigar os seus efeitos. É essa a razão para a 20.ª Conferência das Partes, das Nações Unidas, que decorre esta semana em Lima, no Peru: negociar a redução de emissões para que no encontro do próximo ano, em Paris, se possa assinar um acordo entre os chefes de Estado, limitando o aumento de temperatura a 2º C. Mas a adaptação - consciente ou inconsciente - aos novos tempos já começou.

As provas de que o clima está diferente são indesmentíveis. Fátima Espírito Santo, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), enuncia os dados registados nas últimas décadas. "Desde meados dos anos 70, a temperatura média subiu em Portugal Continental a uma taxa de cerca de 0,3º C por década; dos dez anos mais quentes, sete ocorreram depois de 1990, sendo 1997 o mais quente; aumento na intensidade e duração das ondas de calor; os três anos mais secos desde 1931 são do século XXI; há um decréscimo da precipitação anual; cinco dos dez anos mais secos ocorreram depois do ano 2000." A tendência vai manter-se, continua a climatologista. "Em 2040, a temperatura média anual deverá subir de 0,5º C a 1º C? e a precipitação anual diminuirá cerca de 15 por cento."

"Os estudos mostram que nos últimos 30 anos os padrões do clima estão muito diferentes", reforça José Paulino, da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente e um dos autores da Estratégia Nacional de Adaptação às Alterações Climáticas (ENAAC). As mudanças são tantas e tão transversais que lhe é difícil escolher uma área mais vulnerável. "Agricultura, florestas, biodiversidade, zonas costeiras... Mas também a indústria, dependente de matérias-primas que podem ser afetadas [pelas alterações climáticas], o ordenamento do território, o turismo e os recursos hídricos. Pouco a pouco, as pessoas apercebem-se que toda a sociedade está a ser afetada."

*Culturas substituídas*
O setor dos seguros, pela natureza do próprio negócio, é dos mais atentos a esta evolução. "Há muito que envolvemos as alterações climáticas no leque de preocupações estruturais a monitorar, estudar e gerir", adianta Miguel Guimarães, da direção da Associação Portuguesa de Seguradores. "É evidente que eventos da Natureza com consequências severas têm ocorrido em Portugal com maior frequência e gravidade. Sobretudo as inundações e as tempestades, na última década, como o comprovam os danos registados." Atualmente, muitas análises de risco já pesam os efeitos das mudanças do clima, influenciando as próprias tarifas. Ou seja, os seguros - multirriscos, coberturas extra de automóveis, agrícolas e de vida - tendem a ser cada vez mais caros. E esta é apenas uma gota na torrente de transformações em curso.

Sem surpresa, a agricultura é outra área em mutação. Todos os cenários anteveem um clima mais seco, com implicações claras em algumas das principais culturas portuguesas, até ao final do século. Segundo o último relatório SIAM (Scenarios, Impacts and Adaptation Measures, coordenado por Filipe Duarte Santos), a espécie mais afetada será o arroz, com perdas de produção médias, para o País, entre 55 e 70% (no Alentejo, as perdas podem chegar aos 91 por cento). Segue-se o milho, com quebras de 11 a 26%, e o trigo, de 6 a 22 por cento. Das culturas estudadas, a pastagem é a única que apresenta melhorias de produtividade, entre 10 e 25% (no Norte, pode ir aos 60 por cento). Por outro lado, o cultivo de hortícolas beneficiará das temperaturas mais amenas no inverno. Um caso de estudo no Vale do Sado conclui ainda que a alteração das datas da sementeira pode ajudar a minimizar as perdas.

Muitos agricultores já estão a integrar as consequências das alterações climáticas nas suas decisões. "Os jovens, mais informados e despertos, têm em linha de conta estes efeitos", garante Ricardo Brito Pais, presidente da Associação de Jovens Agricultores de Portugal. "Diversificam as suas áreas, investem mais em estufas e cultivam espécies de climas mais quentes e secos."

A crescente instabilidade do tempo tem levado igualmente a um aumento da contratação de seguros para as colheitas. Já a agricultura biológica será especialmente dificultada pelo aparecimento de novas pragas, enquanto as culturas geneticamente modificadas serão parte da solução, ao poderem ser trabalhadas para resistirem melhor aos infestantes.

Progressivamente, também as florestas sofrerão. Além do aumento do risco de incêndios (a época de risco tende a ser alargada à primavera e ao outono), as condições serão mais propícias às pestes que atacam as árvores mais comuns. Espera-se uma produtividade menor do pinheiro e do eucalipto (com exceção no litoral norte e nas terras altas), enquanto a área de sobreiro será alargada para norte, em zonas com maior disponibilidade de água. A espécie, no entanto, sofrerá reduções com a falta de água nas regiões do Sul. Para facilitar a adaptação, a ENAAC propõe que o Estado utilize os fundos europeus para incentivar a produção de espécies mais resistentes. Mas as mudanças mais difíceis de implementar não são as do campo.

As cidades estão no centro do furacão (literalmente, muitas das vezes). No entanto, os Planos Diretor Municipal continuam a não ter em conta as alterações climáticas. Lisboa, por exemplo, tem sofrido cheias atrás de cheias, com a autarquia a declarar-se impotente para resolver um problema estrutural. Para 2015, estão alocados €1,7 milhões para obras no âmbito do plano de drenagem, desenhado em 2007 - plano esse que prevê serem necessários 153 milhões de euros para construir bacias de retenção de águas.

O investimento é grande, mas mais caro é nada fazer, diz Catarina Freitas, diretora do departamento de Estratégia e Gestão Ambiental Sustentável da Câmara de Almada, um dos municípios mais ativos na adaptação ao novo clima. "Por cada euro gasto, poupamos quatro ou cinco." O município tem recuperado linhas de água naturais, alargado o diâmetro da canalização e redimensionado as bacias de retenção para enfrentar os picos de cheia - opções baseadas nos cenários climáticos. Para combater as elevadas temperaturas do verão, há ainda um programa para plantar mais vegetação no centro da cidade, onde as temperaturas chegam a estar 4º C acima da periferia (o chamado efeito de ilha de calor urbana).

Os investigadores, porém, avisam que isto não chega: a climatização de espaços públicos será crucial para situações de emergência. E, além do calor, outros problemas começam a surgir, como as concentrações perigosas de ozono de superfície, devido ao aumento do número de dias quentes, levando a mais casos de problemas respiratórios graves (estima-se que seja causa de morte de 20 mil pessoas por ano, na Europa).

Igualmente preocupante é o risco de transmissão de patologias como a doença de Lyme, salmonelas, criptosporidiose, dengue, febre do Nilo Ocidental e malária - potenciadas por calor, humidade e má qualidade da água. O dengue, na verdade, já chegou à Madeira: no final de 2012, sete anos depois de terem sido detetados na ilha os primeiros mosquitos infetados com o vírus, eclodiu um surto que durou seis meses e provocou 2 168 casos de febre de dengue. Por causa disto, e à semelhança do plano de contingência para as ondas de calor, com avisos à população, existe já um programa de vigilância de culicídeos (insetos que transmitem doenças).

*Menos água, luz mais cara*
Apesar da frequência de trombas de água, chove cada vez menos em Portugal, de década para década (com a primavera, o verão e o inverno mais secos, e o outono mais húmido). No Sul do País, há um "aumento da contribuição de dias chuvosos para a precipitação anual", diz a climatologista Fátima Espírito Santo. Por outras palavras: chove menos, mas de forma mais concentrada. Os modelos climáticos indicam precisamente que haverá assimetrias sazonais, com secas mais extremas e prolongadas no Sul e inundações (que afetam a qualidade da água).

A subida do mar poderá também aumentar a salinização dos lençóis freáticos - uma situação já bem atual no Algarve. A solução passa por transferir água entre bacias hidrográficas e construir barragens. Mas a falta de água também afetará a produção de energia hidroelétrica no Centro e no Sul do País (no Norte, espera-se um aumento de produção). A este problema aliam-se os danos causados por fenómenos extremos nas linhas de distribuição de eletricidade, aerogeradores e gasodutos. A própria temperatura tem um efeito negativo, calculando-se perdas de energia de 1,6% associadas ao aumento do calor. O maior número de dias de sol favorece a energia fotovoltaica, mas não chega para inverter a tendência para a subida dos preços da luz.

Nem o turismo escapa. E se podemos contar, em teoria, com um crescimento de visitantes na primavera, outono e inverno, cortesia de uma meteorologia mais amena, não nos podemos esquecer que o Norte da Europa (de onde vem a maioria dos nossos turistas) também se vai tornar menos frio. Por exemplo, em 1995, o verão foi muito quente no Reino Unido; no ano seguinte, a entrada de turistas britânicos no nosso país teve um crescimento mais fraco do que o habitual - foram para fora lá dentro.

Mas nem tudo é péssimo. Portugal é um dos países mais vulneráveis, sim, mas também um dos mais bem-comportados. O último índice de desempenho de alterações climáticas, divulgado esta semana, da organização não-governamental GermanWatch e da Rede Europeia de Ação Climática, coloca-nos entre os melhores do mundo, avaliadas as políticas ambientais e as emissões de dióxido de carbono - um honroso quarto lugar. Apenas Dinamarca, Suécia e Reino Unido estão à nossa frente. Mas a verdade é que também temos muito mais a perder do que os outros.

Fonte: Visão Verde (18.12.2014)


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 14:45)

Agora a ler ... 

*Desastres naturais de origem hidro-geomorfológica em Portugal: base de dados SIG para apoio à decisão no ordenamento do território e planeamento de emergência *

Primeira leitura...
*
Avaliação da Distribuição Geográfica dos Desastres Hidro-Geomorfológicos

Episódios de cheias em Portugal Continental
*
1865-70 = 25
1871-80 = 22
1881-90 = 12
1891-00 = 39
1900-10 = 108
1911-20 = 49
1921-30 = 61
1931-40 = 185
1941-50 = 176
1951-60 = 180
1961-70 = 265
1971-80 = 124
1981-90 = 110
1991-00 = 121
2000-10 = 145
*
*


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 15:08)

Merece leitura detalhada... 

‘RELATÓRIO DE VULNERABILIDADES CLIMÁTICAS ATUAIS’ - MUNICÍPIO DE LOULÉ


----------



## Topê (15 Ago 2016 às 16:08)

james disse:


> Também fica claro que secas ( muito) severas sempre existiram e  Já existiam nos primeiros registos meteorológicos.
> 
> Nos últimos anos, muitas regiões, o que choveu a menos nuns anos equilibrou noutros, basta ver os registos do ipma.
> 
> ...



Existem artigos de meios de Comunicação social que são uma preciosidade... nada, mas nada parciais, alarmistas  o argumento do Verão de 1995, ou que teremos mais turistas no Outono, Inverno e primavera porque vamos aquecer imenso é uma preciosidade, mas á outras sempre que chove agora são enxurradas mesmo que estejamos 4 meses seguidos com chuva persistente... é aquela velha máxima que se vai sempre adiando de se passar o Natal na Praia Fazem um pouco lembrar aqueles artigos que diziam que a vitoria do euro 2016 iria ter um grande impacto na economia portuguesa... Isto não cria de todo ideias pre-concebidas, nem existe exagero nenhum nisto tudo, tudo muito cientifico.
Sim falando em secas, continua-se a falar sempre de á volta de duas por década, não existe grande variabilidade nos últimos anos.
De resto bons pretextos para novas especulações, aumento do preço da agua e electricidade, dar uns tachos e protagonismos a elites académicas,  em nome de problemas que não existem ou melhor problemas que são muito empolados por dados especulativos.
Interessante que a actividade de vinicultura no Alentejo continua a aumentar e bem, o Alentejo actual felizmente parece tudo menos um tal deserto.
Nada nem ninguém mudará a minha opinião sobre esta matéria, têm os seus argumentos eu tenho os meus.
Dou este tema da minha parte como encerrado. E digo mais para mim não existe aqui imparcialidade, rigor, distanciamento nesta matéria de ninguém, muito menos da comunidade cientifica.
Irónico é que os estudos expostos relativo á seca reforçam ainda mais o que indiquei.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 17:27)

Realmente de facto desvalorizar os* investigadores do IPMA* como meramente charlatões da ciência era a última coisa que se estava à espera. Das duas uma: ou se discute e analisa as questões com seriedade e com base no conhecimento científico, ou então não se deve atribuir qualquer valor a ideias ou opiniões de charlatões que se armam em doutores de coisa nenhuma, até prova em contrário.

Por mim só interessa-me a verdade; senso comum, religião ou opiniões de charlatões que não aceitam os dados da ciência, não obrigado. Já estou cansado de desmonstar inverdades e acho que começa a ser uma falta de respeito por quem trabalha no IPMA.

Mais: não utilizo a técnica de desviar de assunto quanto se constata a ausência de razão; isso não utilizo, obrigado. Fico por aqui, porque as mensagens que recebi entretanto em privado ainda demonstram melhor ao que ponto chegam as pessoas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Ago 2016 às 19:32)

> Nada nem ninguém mudará a minha opinião sobre esta matéria



Não há melhor definição de ignorância. Por opção, ainda para mais. Não é de admirar que o desconhecimento e a iliteracia tenham sido interpretadas como algo positivo. Enfim.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Ago 2016 às 23:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir do dia 20/21 existe uma clara tendência para uma possível onda de calor, com um aumento considerável das temperaturas e com vento de leste. A tendência é dos dois principais modelos quer o GFS, quer o ECM.


Espero que se concretize 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (16 Ago 2016 às 21:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Espero que se concretize
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



vamos ter apenas dois dias mais quentes no litoral... domingo e 2ª


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2016 às 21:37)

Recomendo:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/cooperacao-com-o-ipma.5253/page-5#post-570043

A melhor forma de informar é mesmo mostrar tudo o que se faz.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2016 às 00:12)

ruka disse:


> vamos ter apenas dois dias mais quentes no litoral... domingo e 2ª


Parece que sim o verão está em decrescendo por estas bandas...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (20 Ago 2016 às 04:05)

https://www.researchgate.net/public...lonicas_no_regime_da_percipitacao_em_Portugal

Mais dados aqui:

*Tipos de Anticiclones e Ritmo Climático de Portugal *(1985)

https://www.researchgate.net/public...de_Anticiclones_e_Ritmo_Climatico_de_Portugal

---

*O TEMPORAL DE 3 A 6 DE DEZEMBRO DE 1739 EM PORTUGAL
*
http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/viewFile/1450/1145


----------



## Topê (20 Ago 2016 às 11:50)

Felizmente notou-se um desagravamento do calor excessivo da 1ª quinzena de Agosto que causou o caos que todos sabemos a nível de fogos florestais.
As temperaturas desde de 15 que baixaram substancialmente e situaram-se dentro ou abaixo da média em praticamente todo o territorio, mínimas perto dos 10º graus fizeram-se sentir a Norte como é hábito neste mês e o chuvisco fraco deu a sua aparição.
Nos próximos dias os modelos ainda deram ali umas ameaças que uma massa de ar quente e seca pudesse fazer a sua aparição e teremos um período mais quente, felizmente isso já não está previsto e teremos um período quente somente de dois dias, e sem grandes excessos, nota-se que os últimos 11 dias do mês serão de Verão, haverá dias quentes, mas nada comparável com o que tivemos e nota-se que já foi aqui dito, uns sinais ainda ténues do fim de uma estação.
Em  suma apesar de ser óbvio que teremos um Verão com grande anomalia positiva, sempre disse que uma mini-ligeira mudança de padrão no Verão na 2ª quinzena do mês, poderia desagravar em grande medida os valores absolutos do Verão e não tenho já duvidas que estes 4,5 dias seguidos que tivemos com máximas um pouco acima dos 20º no Litoral Norte ou até abaixo, e mínimas entre os 10º-14º graus irão reflectir-se num desagravamento das médias do Verão, e com um final do mês dentro da Média como se prevê, o Verão na globalidade poderá não ter os valores que á uns dias perspectivávamos, até porque parte do mês de Junho não foi especialmente quente, logo também irá contar para as contas finais do Verão, do mal o menos, os records do Verão poderão não ser tão escandalosos como se poderia temer, acho que poderá não chegar as medalhas , mas vamos esperar para ver.
Por outro lado o Anticiclone irá ser deslocado para Leste afectando mais a Europa central, temperaturas acima dos 30º graus serão esperadas em França que poderão andar acima dos 35º na região da Biscaia e de Bordéus e perto dos 30º no sul de Inglaterra.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2016 às 13:16)

Não fazendo *futurologia*  e pegando na calculadora...

*Portugal Continental*

Junho - desvio da temperatura média de + 1,16 ºC
Julho - desvio da temperatura média de + 3,47 ºC

Para que o Verão fosse normal, a temperatura média do mês de Agosto teria de ser *- 4,63 ºC *relativamente ao normal.

Tirem as vossas conclusões...


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Ago 2016 às 14:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Não fazendo *futurologia*  e pegando na calculadora...
> 
> *Portugal Continental*
> 
> ...



Acrescente-se + 2,90 ºC de 1 a 15 de agosto e temos um verão 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/clima-01a15-08-2016.html


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2016 às 14:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Acrescente-se + 2,90 ºC de 1 a 15 de agosto e temos um verão
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/clima-01a15-08-2016.html








Então, o desvio já vai em 6,08 ºC acumulados. Se para uns não têm dúvidas que este verão até pode aproximar-se da média de outros verões (pode ser que venham por aí umas geadas pelas terras altas do interior e a neblina não deixe as máximas chegar aos 20,0 ºC no litoral...), para outros não há dúvida alguma que o presente verão se apresenta como um dos mais quentes desde que há registos, seguindo a tendência registada nas últimas décadas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Ago 2016 às 15:02)

Gerofil disse:


> Se para uns não têm dúvidas que este verão até pode aproximar-se da média de outros verões, para outros não há dúvida alguma que o presente verão se apresenta como um dos mais quentes desde que há registos, seguindo a tendência registada nas últimas décadas.



Já o tente explicar há uns dias atrás... 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2016.8576/page-118#post-569371


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Ago 2016 às 15:24)

O que o futuro reserva é uma incógnita e não vale a pena perder tempo com isso. Temos de lidar com o que já sabemos. Com os factos e os números e esses são indesmentíveis. Gostemos ou não.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2016 às 23:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Então, o desvio já vai em 6,08 ºC acumulados. Se para uns não têm dúvidas que este verão até pode aproximar-se da média de outros verões (pode ser que venham por aí umas geadas pelas terras altas do interior e a neblina não deixe as máximas chegar aos 20,0 ºC no litoral...), para outros não há dúvida alguma que o presente verão se apresenta como um dos mais quentes desde que há registos, seguindo a tendência registada nas últimas décadas.



Ainda aparecerá alguém em por em causa as estações do IPMA.  Porque, este Verão é um Verão perfeitamente normal, começando pelas noites tropicais em Faro, passando pelas ondas de calor, passando pelos recordes batidos no Norte e Centro, no fundo, está a ser um Verão perfeitamente normal, se o desvio já vai em 6.08ºC, a média será de 0.01ºC e será um Verão perfeitamente normal. Porque, só falta mais 1 semana para acabar o Verão climatológico e era preciso nevar no Algarve para haver uma hecatombe. 

Agora, façam as contas, às anomalias negativas das estações e será que encontram esse desvio tão prenunciado mas negativo.   2016 em Portugal, irá para o lote dos mais quentes e a anomalia negativa na Primavera foi completamente atropelada pela anomalia gigantesca do Verão, tirando Janeiro e Fevereiro que foram meses quentinhos...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Ago 2016 às 00:16)

Foristas entendidos, quando é que esta temperatura infernal dá mostras de dar tréguas? Já não se aguenta...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 20:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Foristas entendidos, quando é que esta temperatura infernal dá mostras de dar tréguas? Já não se aguenta...


Eu diria que a partir de agora haverá condições para termos temperaturas mais suaves, normais para a época, embora ainda acredito que possam vir uns dias quentes, mas não tão quentes como nos últimos 3 meses.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2016 às 21:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu diria que a partir de agora haverá condições para termos temperaturas mais suaves, normais para a época, embora ainda acredito que possam vir uns dias quentes, mas não tão quentes como nos últimos 3 meses.



Obrigada! Estou pelos cabelos com tanto calor...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2016 às 22:54)

Pois... parece que vou ter as minhas férias estragadas... 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 23:28)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada! Estou pelos cabelos com tanto calor...


Como te compreendo... já somos 2.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Ago 2016 às 01:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Como te compreendo... já somos 2.



Quero frio, vento, chuva, neve. E agora vou esconder-me antes que venha alguém para me bater!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Ago 2016 às 12:15)

Boas!

Preciso de consultar os meteogramas desta casa para:

De 3 a 5 de Setembro – Santorini
De 5 a 8 de Setembro – Mykonos

Creio que já vi algures um mapa onde poderia consultar as previsões.

**Urgente**


----------



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2016 às 13:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Preciso de consultar os meteogramas desta casa para:
> 
> ...




Podes ver aqui : http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Ago 2016 às 14:09)

guimeixen disse:


> Podes ver aqui : http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


Exactamente!

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Ago 2016 às 09:54)

Parece que de dia para dia, as previsões vão no sentido de aumento de calor, nas previsões no ipma estão a prever 40ºc e 41ºc para Portalegre, espero que possa mudar, mas de muito calor já não nos livramos.


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2016 às 10:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que de dia para dia, as previsões vão no sentido de aumento de calor, nas previsões no ipma estão a prever 40ºc e 41ºc para Portalegre, espero que possa mudar, mas de muito calor já não nos livramos.


De facto esperemos que essas previsões não se concretizem, para Ponte de Sôr o IPMA prevê para dia 7 quarta-feira *+44ºC!!!* 
E claro, para Tomar *+45ºC.
*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2016 às 21:39)

Impressionantes as temperaturas previstas para Terça, até mesmo para a minha zona o ECM mete 37ºC com vento fraco de leste.
Na volta vão ser mesmo batidos recordes de temperatura.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2016 às 18:19)

Espero que seja um delírio do GFS, o mesmo coloca temperaturas em alguns locais de 46/47ºc, vamos ver as próximas saídas, mas muito calor já está garantido, e já calor anormal para a altura do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2016 às 18:28)

Nunca pensei que viesse tanto calor, então a mínima de segunda promete ser brutal. 
Provavelmente vou ter um registo superior a 25ºC.


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2016 às 19:12)

eu aqui gfs mete *45ºC* para Coruche na terça e *43.5ºC* na segunda, só faltava isto em Setembro...  o problema é que quer o ipma quer o ecm metem 41/42ºC também


----------



## blade (2 Set 2016 às 20:00)

Os modelos desta vez não tiraram calor  pelo menos por enquanto, parece que vai ser ainda mais quente do que a primeira semana de Setembro de 2006! A esta distância já se pode dizer que muitos recordes de Setembro vão cair


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2016 às 20:01)

A agravante é que vai estar lestada com vento nulo, a propria costa ocidental vai ferver, provavelmente será a maxima do ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2016 às 20:02)

blade disse:


> Os modelos desta vez não tiraram calor  pelo menos por enquanto, parece que vai ser ainda mais quente do que a primeira semana de Setembro de 2006! A esta distância já se pode dizer que muitos recordes de Setembro vão cair


E isto é motivo de felicidade?


----------



## Thomar (2 Set 2016 às 20:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> E isto é motivo de felicidade?


Como te compreendo. Quem não sofre com o calor extremo como os habitantes de Lisboa, com temperaturas superiores a +40ºC todas as semanas desde o início de julho e por vezes (no meu caso) com temperaturas de +41ºc/+42ºC/e +43ºC e sem ar condicionado a levar com ar seco todos os dias, não percebe o que é isso e acha giro...
Deviam passar pelo menos uma semana no interior alentejano e levar com temperaturas superiores a +40ºC, 3 a 4 dias por semana e sem ar condicionado com as temperaturas em casa superiores a +30ºC e deixava logo de ser giro...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2016 às 20:33)

Thomar disse:


> Como te compreendo. Quem não sofre com o calor extremo como os habitantes de Lisboa, com temperaturas superiores a +40ºC todas as semanas desde o início de julho e por vezes (no meu caso) com temperaturas de +41ºc/+42ºC/e +43ºC e sem ar condicionado a levar com ar seco todos os dias, não percebe o que é isso e acha giro...
> Deviam passar pelo menos uma semana no interior alentejano e levar com temperaturas superiores a +40ºC, 3 a 4 dias por semana e sem ar condicionado com as temperaturas em casa superiores a +30ºC e deixava logo de ser giro...


Pois é, tens toda a razão, ainda mais dó mete aqueles que trabalham no duro ao sol no verão, como ás vezes é o meu caso, não é nada agradável.


----------



## Thomar (2 Set 2016 às 22:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois é, tens toda a razão*, ainda mais dó mete aqueles que trabalham no duro ao sol no verão, como ás vezes é o meu caso, não é nada agradável.*


Tens mais uma vez toda a razão!
As minhas palavras foram um pequeno desabafo, e talvez alguns users do forum não tenham percebido bem o desabafo e até virem a ficar ofendidos, não é de todo  essa a minha intenção.
Este ano Eu e a minha mulher temos sofrido imenso este verão com o calor excessivo, e visto que este ano é o mais quente de que há registos (a nível mundial) e até agora o segundo verão mais quente a nível nacional, e tendo a perspectiva de que no futuro isto se possa vir a repetir de forma frequente (quem sabe, se nos espaço de 20 anos estes episódios não se repetem por duas a três vezes por década) já estamos até a pensar que se houver oportunidades a nível de emprego de nos deslocarmos para sítios mais frescos afastados de temperaturas de +40ºC, faremos as malas.


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2016 às 22:20)

Thomar disse:


> Como te compreendo. Quem não sofre com o calor extremo como os habitantes de Lisboa, com temperaturas superiores a +40ºC todas as semanas desde o início de julho e por vezes (no meu caso) com temperaturas de +41ºc/+42ºC/e +43ºC e sem ar condicionado a levar com ar seco todos os dias, não percebe o que é isso e acha giro...
> Deviam passar pelo menos uma semana no interior alentejano e levar com temperaturas superiores a +40ºC, 3 a 4 dias por semana e sem ar condicionado com as temperaturas em casa superiores a +30ºC e deixava logo de ser giro...




Nunca estive tão farto do Verão como este ano, estou desejoso que cheguem dias com máximas inferiores a 20ºC...

Não vivo no Interior Alentejano mas vivo no Interior, perto Vale do Douro o que o para o calor é quase igual. Julho e Agosto foram praticamente (salvo poucas exceções) dias consecutivos de temperaturas a variar entre os 33ºC e os 39ºC, é doentio, ainda por cima com trabalho de campo para fazer...


----------



## Thomar (2 Set 2016 às 22:31)

MSantos disse:


> Nunca estive tão farto do Verão como este ano, estou desejoso que cheguem dias com máximas inferiores a 20ºC...


Quando eu era mais novo na casa dos 20 anos e sendo natural de Tomar terra bem quente era normal haver uma vez por ano ou duas chegar aos +40ºC e aguentava-se, agora neste verão abusivo também desejo temperaturas amenas, até porque se no total de julho e agosto as máximas em Ponte de Sôr foram sempre superiores a +30ºC salvo apenas 4 ou 5 dias. Venham de lá os dias mais frescos.


----------



## Thomar (3 Set 2016 às 10:59)

Novas previsões nada animadoras, 

saída GFS das 0H UTC para Ponte de Sôr  







e IPMA


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Set 2016 às 11:17)

Thomar disse:


> Novas previsões nada animadoras,
> 
> saída GFS das 0H UTC para Ponte de Sôr
> 
> ...


As previsões não estão nada boas e de saida para saida carregam no calor, o foreca por exemplo para terça feira mete uma máxima de 41ºc e uma mínima de 31ºc para Portalegre, se vier á acontecer  não me lembro de ver tal cenário á excepção desse Agosto de 2003.


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Set 2016 às 17:37)

Boas. De facto, está a ser um verão bastante quente. Pessoalmente, já esperava que este verão de 2016, registasse temperaturas acima da média, mas superou e está a superar as minhas expectativas. So para terem uma pequena ideia, não é todos os anos que Valongo regista temperaturas acima dos 35 graus, muito menos 40/41 graus. Normalmente, temperaturas acima dos 35 graus ocorre uma vez por entre outra, de dois em dois ou de três em três anos. Mas este verão, ja é a terceira vez em que as temperaturas atingem os 40 graus. É de facto assinavel. E novos recordes serão atingidos nos próximos dias. Por aqui, ja começou a saga dos incêndios. Se olharmos para trás, o verão de 2013, 2010 e até mesmo 2009 foram de factos verões muito quentes. Mas este verão de 2016, está a ser excecionalmente quente. Temos que recuar ao verão de 2005 e de 2003 para encontramos algo semelhante. É provável, que depois deste episodio de calor extremo, o tempo começa a refrescar um pouco, mas ainda muito cedo para se falar ou pensar se quer numa mudança de padrão. Este ano o verão veio mais tarde do que em outros anos e tarde irá embora. Aposto numa mudança de padrão lá mais para o fim de Setembro/ início de outubro, com a chegada das primeiras chuvas e de tempo mais fresco ja a anunciar a chegada do outono. Até la e após este calor, vamos continuar com o tempo relativamente e seco e temperaturas entre os 20 e os 30 graus. Podendo ocasionalmente, as temperaturas descer dos 20 graus ou ultrapassar os 30. E quem sabe ou uma outra frente de fraca atividade, que traga alguma chuva e com tanto calor é provável que se forme uma outra depressão de origem térmica. É provável que o granizo apareça e faça das suas mais para o interior, claro está. Em suma, temos verão ainda para desfrutar. Pena, quem ja regressou ao trabalho não possa dizer o mesmo. Esperemos, que depois os meses de outono e inverno compense, este quente verão, com muita chuva, mas também com muito frio e geadas e claro neve no interior Norte e Centro. Continuação de bom verão e boas férias, se ainda for esse o caso.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2016 às 00:11)

Em relação ao calor... pensem que podia ser pior. Ainda não apareceram dunas ou camelos pois não?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Set 2016 às 00:36)

Orion disse:


> Em relação ao calor... pensem que podia ser pior. Ainda não apareceram dunas ou camelos pois não?



Bom, eu diria que os segundos não escasseiam. Já as dunas são como divãs, já diziam os outros.  Eu culpo o calor.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2016 às 00:52)

Fazendo uma análise excessivamente simplista...











O ciclo solar 22 atingiu o seu máximo por volta do ano 1990. Na altura o CO2 estava nos +- 350PPM.

O ciclo solar 23 atingiu o seu máximo por volta do ano 2001. Na altura o CO2 estava nos +- 370PPM.

Em 2016 o CO2 está nos +-400PPM.






O que é que vai acontecer se a atividade solar disparar para os níveis dos anos '60, '80 ou '90?

Já publiquei isto aqui e faço-o novamente:



> Carbon dioxide is released when magma rises from the depths of the Earth on its way to the surface. Our studies here at Kilauea show that the eruption discharges between 8,000 and 30,000 metric tonnes of CO2 into the atmosphere each day. Actively erupting volcanoes release much more CO2 than sleeping ones do.
> 
> Gas studies at volcanoes worldwide have helped volcanologists tally up a global volcanic CO2 budget in the same way that nations around the globe have cooperated to determine how much CO2 is released by human activity through the burning of fossil fuels. Our studies show that globally, volcanoes on land and under the sea release a total of about 200 million tonnes of CO2 annually.



Os vulcões emitem 200 milhões de toneladas. E os humanos?



> The study, Reaching Peak Emissions, said that emissions in 2015 were projected to be 35.7 gigatonnes (GT) of CO2 in 2015, down from 35.9 GT CO2 in 2014. Last year’s stall happened despite global economic growth of 3.3-3.4% a year during 2012-2014, and this year’s decline with a forecast of economic growth at 3.1% in 2015.



35 gigatoneladas anualmente (35 mil milhões de toneladas).

Como mera curiosidade fui pesquisar a produção de gases que destroem a camada de ozono...



> A significant reduction in the consumption of ozone-depleting substances (ODS) has been achieved by the EEA-33 countries since 1986. This reduction has largely been driven by the 1987 United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) Montreal Protocol. At the entry into force of the Montreal Protocol, EEA-33 consumption was approximately 420 000 ozone-depleting potential tonnes (ODP tonnes). Consumption values around zero were reached in 2002 and have remained consistently so ever since.



Tanto pânico por 'apenas' 420 000 toneladas  Sim, é verdade que todos os gases são diferentes. A importância não reside só no CO2 mas em outros aspetos centrais como por exemplo a desflorestação massiva e a cobertura de gelo. O descongelamento pode trazer novas plantas e árvores mas a temperatura média será muito diferente.

Os tratados sobre o clima e as energias renováveis são uma comédia. As emissões estagnaram no ano passado e está-se numa crise económica encapotada. As duas coisas estão relacionadas. Não haja dúvida. O comboio não tem travões e só se tem controlo do acelerador. O descarrilhamento é inevitável não se sabendo apenas os termos.

Finalizo, escrevendo que as previsões valem o que valem. Em 2006:



> The next sunspot cycle will be 30-50% stronger than the last one and begin as much as a year late, according to a breakthrough forecast using a computer model of solar dynamics developed by scientists at the National Center for Atmospheric Research (NCAR). Predicting the Sun's cycles accurately, years in advance, will help societies plan for active bouts of solar storms, which can slow satellite orbits, disrupt communications, and bring down power systems.
> 
> The scientists have confidence in the forecast because, in a series of test runs, the newly developed model simulated the strength of the past eight solar cycles with more than 98% accuracy. The forecasts are generated, in part, by tracking the subsurface movements of the sunspot remnants of the previous two solar cycles. The team is publishing its forecast in the current issue of _Geophysical Research Letters._



http://www.ucar.edu/news/releases/2006/sunspot.shtml



> Hathaway's prediction should not be confused with another recent forecast: A team led by physicist Mausumi Dikpata of NCAR has predicted that Cycle 24, peaking in 2011 or 2012, will be intense. Hathaway agrees: "Cycle 24 will be strong. Cycle 25 will be weak. Both of these predictions are based on the observed behavior of the conveyor belt."








http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2006/10may_longrange/

Como se sabe o ciclo 24 foi fraquíssimo ao contrário do que se esperava. Idade do gelo ou novo normal em termos de aquecimento? Não se sabe. Mas nenhum dos dois cenários seria ou será agradável. A civilização humana, da maneira como está estruturada, não lida(rá) muito bem com mudanças climáticas dramáticas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2016 às 12:38)

Ai, se estas previsões fossem em Julho, com mais radiação até estalava.  Parece ser aquelas cartas, quando é Inverno e o pessoal diz ai se fosse em Janeiro, mas neste caso, é ao contrário.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2016 às 02:37)

jonas disse:


> Sinceramente, ja acredito em tudo!



Ok...se bater novamente o recorde colocarei uma imagem do José Castelo Branco como avatar. (a brincar) 



E daí até seria capaz de meter, seria uma loucura quebrar um recorde absoluto de temperatura passado um mês, e em Setembro.


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 07:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ok...se bater novamente o recorde colocarei uma imagem do José Castelo Branco como avatar. (a brincar)
> 
> 
> 
> E daí até seria capaz de meter, seria uma loucura quebrar um recorde absoluto de temperatura passado um mês, e em Setembro.


Se seria....!


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 13:38)

Viana do Alentejo ás 11h UTC a liderar a fornalha com 38,2ºC segundo o IPMA. Impressionante  .


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2016 às 13:47)

Bem,

para amanhã no Porto o IPMA continua a prever uma máxima de *39 ºc* , mas o mais significativo é que no dia seguinte desce para 22ºc , vai ser um tombo de *- 17 ºc* 






Eles lá sabem, mas eu continuo a não ver uma máxima tão elevada para o Porto, nem lá perto sequer.

Numa previsão já feita pelo meteorologista, é incompreensível tal previsão de máxima aqui para o Porto.. ainda por cima usam a estação de Pedras Rubras ( aeroporto) na previsão das máximas 

Vamos lá ver amanhã o poder da lestada aqui no Porto... recordo que no passado evento extremo de calor em Agosto, no dia dos recordes em que se atingiram mais de 40 ºc em estações do Porto, tivemos lestada até mais de meio da tarde, e bem consistente..


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2016 às 13:53)

Snifa, pode bem falhar, previsões extremas em zonas muito litorais são complicadas sabemos bem.
Mas eu não punha isso tão impossível. Todos os modelos metem vento de Leste bem marcado até perto da hora de almoço. Parece-me que subirá a pique até essa hora, para depois cair a pique também claro.
Não será fácil atingir esse valor, mas olha que... E se calhar se falhar não será assim por tanto.
Fui ver alguns modelos, incluindo mesoscalas (até nos no IPMA está bem claro), e os valores são impressionantes amanhã pelas 12h em todo o litoral Norte!

PS: Eu penso que todas as previsões de temperatura do IPMA são já automáticas, estatisticamente corrigidas, nenhuma tem "mão humana".


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2016 às 14:00)

rozzo disse:


> Snifa, pode bem falhar, previsões extremas em zonas muito litorais são complicadas sabemos bem.
> Mas eu não punha isso tão impossível. Todos os modelos metem vento de Leste bem marcado até perto da hora de almoço. Parece-me que subirá a pique até essa hora, para depois cair a pique também claro.
> Não será fácil atingir esse valor, mas olha que... E se calhar se falhar não será assim por tanto.
> Fui ver alguns modelos, incluindo mesoscalas (até nos no IPMA está bem claro), e os valores são impressionantes amanhã pelas 12h em todo o litoral Norte!
> ...



No fundo falamos de previsões e não certezas absolutas como é óbvio.

O que me causa " confusão" é que para no Porto  ( e pela minha experiência pessoal de observação ao longo de vários anos  ) se atingirem tais temperaturas é necessário que a lestada fique até bem mais do meio da tarde e a brisa entre tarde e seja fraca, mesmo nestas condições não não muito frequentes tais temperaturas já quase nos 40 ºc .

O passado evento de Agosto foi excepcional, havia uma corrente de leste bem marcada, neste a lestada parece-me bem mais fraca, logo a brisa pode entrar mais cedo e fazer descer a temperatura, daí o meu cepticismo em relação aos 39 ºc de máxima, não vejo as mesmas condições/potencial do passado evento extremo e que surpreendeu muita gente ( eu incluído) ..


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2016 às 14:05)

Bom, amanhã tiramos as duvidas! 
Atenção que a massa de ar já virá de SE muito aquecida do dia de hoje. Hoje está bastante impressionante por aqui.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 14:05)

Snifa disse:


> recordo que no passado evento extremo de calor em Agosto, no dia dos recordes em que se atingiram mais de 40 ºc em estações do Porto



Esses valores que chegaram aos 43ºC em Massarelos e 41ºC em  S.gens salvo erro que na minha opinião foram fortemente influenciados pelo efeito de estufa causado pelos inúmeros incêndios que na altura assolaram a região. Não creio que essa temperatura possa ser atingida amanhã no Porto e mais concretamente nessa Estação de Pedras Rubras mas também não posso descartar nada porque a lestada este ano tem batido recordes por esse País fora.
Este verão já não me permite arriscar nas temperaturas máximas de tão rigoroso que está a ser.


----------



## John_Pinho (5 Set 2016 às 15:01)

A Sudoeste do continente ( entre Portugal Continental e a Madeira) serei o único a observar uma espécie de movimento depressionário? A questão é que nenhum modelo previa tal situação. Ou não se trata de um movimento depressionário? Estou a observar por aqui:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/index.jsp     com compósito de massas de ar!


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2016 às 15:19)

Geralmente há sempre uma depressão em altura a SW do continente nestes episódios extremos de temperatura, sem grande reflexo na superfície em termos de instabilidade. É precisamente essa depressão que acentua o fluxo de leste e corta a habitual nortada, levando a calor extremo.


----------



## John_Pinho (5 Set 2016 às 15:27)

Muito obrigado! Estou esclarecido. 
Então será esse o motivo pelo qual se prevê algum vento de leste.

Obrigado, mais uma vez!


----------



## Névoa (5 Set 2016 às 16:03)

Snifa disse:


> No fundo falamos de previsões e não certezas absolutas como é óbvio.
> 
> O que me causa " confusão" é que para no Porto  ( e pela minha experiência pessoal de observação ao longo de vários anos  ) se atingirem tais temperaturas é necessário que a lestada fique até bem mais do meio da tarde e a brisa entre tarde e seja fraca, mesmo nestas condições não não muito frequentes tais temperaturas já quase nos 40 ºc .
> 
> O passado evento de Agosto foi excepcional, havia uma corrente de leste bem marcada, neste a lestada parece-me bem mais fraca, logo a brisa pode entrar mais cedo e fazer descer a temperatura, daí o meu cepticismo em relação aos 39 ºc de máxima, não vejo as mesmas condições/potencial do passado evento extremo e que surpreendeu muita gente ( eu incluído) ..


Penso desta maneira, também, concordo com tudo o que foi dito, só acrescento que da última vêz que consultei os meteogramas do gfs para o Porto, hoje pela manhã, vi valores bem diferentes, a poderem escapar de uma máxima horária de cerca de 31C.... Daí podeŕíamos ter uns 34, quiçá 35C? Não sei, no mês passado o gfs ficou bem aquém da vaga de calor que enfrentámos, é ver o que acontece, mas a amplitude do ipma é mesmo estranha também.


----------



## Névoa (5 Set 2016 às 16:14)

rozzo disse:


> PS: Eu penso que todas as previsões de temperatura do IPMA são já automáticas, estatisticamente corrigidas, nenhuma tem "mão humana".



No outro dia estive a pensar nisso, mas naquela previsão clássica dos dez dias eles ainda referem que nos primeiros x dias ela é elaborada por meteorologista. Na versão horária, se não me engano, não dizem nada sobre isso, e também não referem a data e hora da saída da previsão, e por isso continuo a preferir a clássica dos dez dias.


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2016 às 16:15)

Mas penso que agora o humano ou não se refere apenas ao tempo/simbologia, e não temperaturas, essas totalmente automáticas.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2016 às 17:34)

Já tenho muitas saudades de chuva a sério e tempo fresco, já estou saturado com o calor, quer de dia quer de noite.
Espero que a chuva não tarde em cair, mas não se vê nada nos modelos


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2016 às 18:25)

Tinha a ideia que as previsões de máximas e mínimas até 3 dias eram elaboradas e validadas pelo meteorologista, daí o meu espanto com os 39 graus para amanhã no Porto.

Neste caso ( e se são automáticas)  o exagero e possível erro é do modelo e não dos meteorologistas.

Mas como referi, pensei que os meteorologistas efectuavam correcções ( mais adaptadas à realidade) à previsão do modelo e efectuando  eles próprios as previsões de máximas e mínimas até 3 dias.


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2016 às 18:36)

Teoricamente poderiam e deveriam fazê-lo, mas penso que geralmente prevalece o valor gerado automaticamente...


----------



## ruka (5 Set 2016 às 22:12)

corte drástico de temperatura para o Porto para amanhã na última atualização... de 39 para 32

aqui está a razão ... AROME run 00z







e run 12z


----------



## rozzo (6 Set 2016 às 10:56)

Ora esse corte no AROME e o corte drástico na previsão do IPMA acho que clarifica ainda mais o tal facto de as temperaturas não terem mão humana, como falava ontem.

Agora era irónico depois desse corte, acabar por ser um valor semelhante ao previsto ontem!


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2016 às 15:14)

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/09/...-para-previsoes-meteorologicas-mais-precisas/

*ESA VAI LANÇAR SATÉLITE PARA PREVISÕES METEOROLÓGICAS MAIS PRECISAS*

Inovação & Tecnologia
08/09/2016

Agência Espacial Europeia



Saber com grande precisão as previsões meteorológicas à distância de seis dias, em substituição dos cinco dias actuais, será mais fácil a partir de Novembro com o lançamento do satélite ADM-Aeolus pela Agência Espacial Europeia (ESA).

Numa parceria com a empresa Arianespace, a ESA vai fazer o lançamento do ADM-Aeolus agora equipado com o Aladin, ou Atmospheric Laser Doppler Instrument, um pequeno e complexo laser que consegue medir “o perfil do vento”. Pela recolha de impulsos reflectidos pelos aerossóis e nuvens e pelos reflexos moleculares, o ADM-Aeolus transformará essa informação em imagens a 3D, explica a agência espacial no seu site.

Na prática, a transmissão destas imagens para Terra terá impacto em todo o mundo, permitindo aos cientistas refinar as características actualmente conhecidas e melhorar as técnicas de modelagem e análise da atmosfera terrestre. Com o período de previsões a ser aumentado de cinco para seis dias e com informações de exactidão imensa, o ADM-Aeolus poderá significar uma ajuda preciosa no entendimento de vários fenómenos meteorológicos, do aquecimento global aos efeitos da poluição atmosférica.

O satélite partirá do centro de lançamentos da Agência Espacial Europeia em Kourou, na Guiana francesa, durante a segunda metade de 2017, numa órbita heliossíncrona a 320 quilómetros de altitude por um foguetão Veja.

_Foto: Agência Espacial Europeia _


Agência Espacial Europeia


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2016 às 16:24)

rozzo disse:


> Ora esse corte no AROME e o corte drástico na previsão do IPMA acho que clarifica ainda mais o tal facto de as temperaturas não terem mão humana, como falava ontem.
> 
> Agora era irónico depois desse corte, acabar por ser um valor semelhante ao previsto ontem!



Aí, está o porque, do IPMA, não falhar tanto nas máximas para Faro, não tem mão humana.  Quando tinham mão humana era com cada descalabro.


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2016 às 16:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aí, está o porque, do IPMA, não falhar tanto nas máximas para Faro, não tem mão humana.  Quando tinham mão humana era com cada descalabro.



Como dizia o outro, isso "é uma faca de dois legumes"... Tanto pode ser verdade nesse sentido como  no oposto.
Provavelmente mão humana acertaria mais aqueles casos de nevoeiros persistentes como o que ocorreu há relativamente pouco tempo em Lisboa com valores "absurdamente" baixos durante o dia abaixo dos 5º, e a previsão automática a dar 10º. Não há nada perfeito..
Mas sim, se optaram por automatizar totalmente, é porque naturalmente perceberam que o modelo estatístico tem melhor performance geral que o humano.


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2016 às 10:22)

um dia biometeorológico...

reacção do corpo a variações acentuadas de temperatura.

Vamos ter uma dessas variações para frio depois de algumas para calor.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Set 2016 às 10:11)

Bom dia, vi isto e achei espectacular.. Alguém me o pode explicar ou dizer se é montagem?


Obrigado!


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2016 às 10:22)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Bom dia, vi isto e achei espectacular.. Alguém me o pode explicar ou dizer se é montagem?
> 
> 
> Obrigado!



Ou é montagem, ou é alguma coluna de água que sobe do solo, pode ser artificial ou algum Geiser..., mas estou mais inclinado para ser artificial, como o rebentamento de algum tubo de grandes dimensões.... 

É Impossível ser chuva, assim tão concentrada num espaço tão pequeno..


----------



## rozzo (15 Set 2016 às 11:29)

Até porque não é nada "conveniente" o tipo nunca apontar a câmara para cima para ver a chuva a vir da nuvem, se fosse o caso...


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2016 às 11:43)

Até acredito que possa ser montagem mas estou inclinado para alguma das 2 opções que o Snifa deu. Á 1ª vista parece um Geiser mas depois analisando o local em si, junto a uma estrada e em terreno plano tudo indica que terá sido o rebentamento de alguma conduta ou algo do género. O facto do céu estar nublado como se vê no vídeo é pura coincidência e provavelmente ilusão de óptica.


----------



## Rachie (16 Set 2016 às 00:28)

Boa noite. Estou de férias em Amsterdão e estou a ser presenteada com uma belíssima trovoada. Como não encontrei local mais apropriado aqui fica um pequeno registo até ao momento



















Se houver outro local mais apropriado por favor movam o meu post. Obrigada


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2016 às 08:48)

Boas,

Informo que a página com meteorologia e web cams do aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m )  no Lugar da Eira ( Azinhoso 6 Km a NE de Mogadouro ) já se encontra on line aqui ( página actualizada de 5 em 5 minutos) a estação é uma Davis Vantage Pro:

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2016 às 10:29)

Rachie disse:


> Boa noite. Estou de férias em Amsterdão e estou a ser presenteada com uma belíssima trovoada. Como não encontrei local mais apropriado aqui fica um pequeno registo até ao momento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No tópico seguimento Europa
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2016.8561/page-34#post-574130


----------



## Rachie (16 Set 2016 às 12:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> No tópico seguimento Europa
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2016.8561/page-34#post-574130


Obrigada. Bem me parecia que existia mas não o encontrei :-)


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2016 às 17:55)

*Lightning bolts in Oklahoma, France deemed world's longest *



> A 2007 storm in Oklahoma produced a lightning bolt nearly 200 miles (321.85 kilometers) long, while a 2012 storm in southern France produced a single flash that lasted 7.74 seconds. Both events were added Wednesday to a list of weather extremes kept by the World Meteorological Organization.





> Timothy Lang, a researcher at NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center in Huntsville, Alabama, said the record Oklahoma lightning bolt streaked from Tulsa, near the Arkansas border, to near the Oklahoma Panhandle. The bolt started at an altitude of 6 miles (9.66 kilometers) and reached the ground in a number of places, he said.



http://bigstory.ap.org/article/4dc6...g-bolts-oklahoma-france-deemed-worlds-longest


----------



## criz0r (16 Set 2016 às 18:24)

Impressionante Orion! Atravessou praticamente um estado inteiro! Excelente achado, a Meteorologia sempre a surpreender .


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2016 às 14:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Voltamos à normalidade, chuva 0 e anomalia positiva


E deve ser assim até ao final do mês  este ano é daqueles em que temos calor até outubro


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2016 às 16:44)

E cada vez mais enterrados na Seca...


----------



## Marco Ferreira (18 Set 2016 às 17:55)

lá vai voltar o Inferno dos Incêndios...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2016 às 18:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos estão com alguma sintonia, o GFS e o ECM, que a partir da próxima 6ªfeira (dia 23), para uma subida de temperaturas, acima de 30ºC, podendo chegar aos 34/35ºC em alguns locais. O 2º painel do GFS prevê bastante calor para a última semana de Setembro e início de Outubro.



E eu a pensar que já não íamos além dos 30ºC para o resto do mês...


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2016 às 22:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E eu a pensar que já não íamos além dos 30ºC para o resto do mês...



Eu tinha esperança de já não ir aos "trintas" o resto do ano... E o pior nem é isso, o pior é não haver chuva prevista no horizonte modelistico...


----------



## irpsit (19 Set 2016 às 09:41)

As previsoes do accuweather para este Outono sao as seguintes:

O bloqueio com calor fora da época continuará desde Portugal e Espanha, Franca, Itália e até à Áustria.
Haverá passagem contínua de depressoes mas mais na parte norte do Reino Unido e afectando a Escandinávia.
Isto será em Setembro e Outubro. Para Novembro e Dezembro as depressoes poderao vir mais a sul, e Portugal poderá ter mais chuva nessa altura, talvez até forte em algumas ocasioes, mas mesmo assim, nao parece haver entradas de frio para a metade sul da Europa. O padrao é anormalmente quente para a Europa. 

Parece que as anormalidades extremas do El Nino e agora da quasi-biennal oscilation continuarao a afectar os padroes climáticos no final de 2016.


----------



## hurricane (19 Set 2016 às 12:23)

irpsit disse:


> As previsoes do accuweather para este Outono sao as seguintes:
> 
> O bloqueio com calor fora da época continuará desde Portugal e Espanha, Franca, Itália e até à Áustria.
> Haverá passagem contínua de depressoes mas mais na parte norte do Reino Unido e afectando a Escandinávia.
> ...



Para variar mais um Inverno sem neve na Bélgica


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2016 às 19:22)

Não há muito tempo havia neste fórum a tradição do calmex.

Como o futuro trará uma dissociação generalizada entre a realidade e o imaginário, até em meteorologia há oportunidades de nicho interessantes.

Em vez de se ver _feeds_ muitas vezes rascas, o _stormchasing_ de tornados/supercélulas/trovoadas (severas) e a experienciação de furacões poderá assumir contornos muito diferentes e muito mais comercializáveis. Implicará, claro um investimento tendencialmente elevado nos provedores de dados e uma disseminação mais generalizada (e preços mais baixos) dos aparelhos de RV. Para os meteorologicamente amargurados que por aqui deambulam poderá ser bastante útil nos penosos meses de Verão. Podem visualizar-se em ambientes mais frescos e chuvosos ao menos tempo que vão sendo cozidos com temperaturas ambiente de >35º 

As tempestades mais interessantes estão, claro, nos EUA. Mas em termos de escala, a Europa tem o mesmo tamanho e os países do sul (Itália, Grécia...) tem padrões meteorológicos significativamente severos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2016 às 19:49)

criz0r disse:


> Não há fim à vista até ao momento para o calor..


É desta que vou para a Islândia...


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2016 às 20:37)

*When Hurricane Hunters Are Replaced by Drones*

http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...ricane-hunters-are-replaced-by-drones/500093/


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2016 às 12:36)

Depois de um verão muito quente, seco e prolongado espero que não se repita um Outubro tipo o de 2011, senão qualquer dia é verão até ao natal.
Espero é que venha o fresco e alguma chuva porque já estou saturado desde tempo


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2016 às 14:01)

Eu sinceramente já desisti de dar o Verão como terminado, não me recordo qual foi o ano mas já cheguei a estar na Caparica com quase 30ºC no início de Novembro.
Sendo que não tivemos praticamente Primavera e sim um Inverno fora do tempo teremos que aguardar mais algum tempo até ao regresso do Outono.

Entretanto aproveitemos para relaxar e disfrutar de mais uns dias de praia.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2016 às 13:31)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Informo que a página com meteorologia e web cams do aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m )  no Lugar da Eira ( Azinhoso 6 Km a NE de Mogadouro ) já se encontra on line aqui ( página actualizada de 5 em 5 minutos) a estação é uma Davis Vantage Pro:
> 
> http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33




Boas,

de momento há um problema técnico relativamente à  página da internet  do Flyweather que apenas está a actualizar as web cams, contudo a informação meteorológica em LPMU não actualiza desde 20/09 às 16:19 h.

A estação está a operar normalmente, estando o problema a ser solucionado,  em breve o serviço será normalizado.


----------



## Iceberg (22 Set 2016 às 15:03)

Caro Snifa,

Obrigado pela informação do Flyweather em Mogadouro.

Como tenho uma forte ligação ao Planalto Mirandês, deslocando-me lá algumas vezes, é ótimo ter uma imagem real e atualizada das condições do tempo naquelas terras.

Aquelas duas câmaras viradas a SW e NE são uma delícia.

Continuação de um ótimo dia.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2016 às 17:24)

Feliz Outono a todos  20 minutos antes da entrada oficial, o cenário era este:






Este ano não houve uma partida antecipada do anticiclone. Ver-se-á o que trará esta estação


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2016 às 13:32)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> de momento há um problema técnico relativamente à página da internet do Flyweather que apenas está a actualizar as web cams, contudo a informação meteorológica em LPMU não actualiza desde 20/09 às 16:19 h.
> 
> A estação está a operar normalmente, estando o problema a ser solucionado, em breve o serviço será normalizado.



Problema resolvido, os dados da meteorologia no aeródromo de Mogadouro já estão a ser actualizados normalmente


http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2016 às 10:47)

Bela rega, a uma distância enorme, mas cá fica para registo e comparação posterior com a realidade:


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Set 2016 às 19:25)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...bloco24&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web

*ONU QUER AVISAR AGRICULTORES DE SECAS E CHUVAS COM TRÊS MESES DE ANTECEDÊNCIA*

Duas agências da ONU estão a preparar um sistema de alerta que permitirá avisar governos e agricultores, com três meses de antecedência, de eventuais fenómenos extremos como secas ou chuvas, noticia hoje a Rádio da organização.





_"A FAO [Organização para a Alimentação e a Agricultura] está a criar, junto com a Organização Meteorológica Mundial, um sistema de alerta que estamos a fazer chegar a todos os governos e queremos em breve fazer chegar aos próprios fazendeiros através dos seus telemóveis. Isso vai-nos permitir, três meses antes, saber se vai chover, se vai ter seca e colocar medidas preventivas", disse o secretário-geral da FAO, José Graziano da Silva, citado pela Rádio ONU.

Na entrevista, à margem da Assembleia Geral da ONU em Nova Iorque, o dirigente brasileiro disse que a ideia é evitar a repetição da crise alimentar que o fenómeno El Niño provocou este ano em África, onde dezenas de milhões de pessoas estão em risco de fome devido à pior seca dos últimos 35 anos.

Para o secretário-geral da FAO, os agricultores precisam de antecipar os fenómenos naturais, para poderem preparar-se para eles, especialmente em tempos de alterações climáticas.

O planeamento prévio, explicou, ajuda a reduzir o impacto dos fenómenos extremos e a proteger colheitas, evitando assim a insegurança alimentar.

Dois anos consecutivos de seca, incluindo a pior dos últimos 35 anos, que se verificou este ano, deixaram quase 40 milhões de pessoas na África austral em risco de insegurança alimentar até ao início do próximo ano.

Todos os países estão afetados, mas pelo menos seis Estados - Botsuana, Lesoto, Malaui, Namíbia, Suazilândia e Zimbabué - declararam emergências nacionais devido à seca, enquanto a África do Sul declarou o estado de emergência em oito das suas nove províncias e Moçambique declarou um alerta vermelho de 90 dias em algumas zonas do sul e do centro do país.

A seca atual deve-se ao impacto do fenómeno El Niño e os seus efeitos deverão atingir o nível máximo entre janeiro e março de 2017, estima a FAO.

Além dos danos na agricultura, que exacerbaram a malnutrição crónica na região, a seca matou mais de 640 mil cabeças de gado no Botsuana, Suazilândia, África do Sul, Namíbia e Zimbabué, devido a falta de pasto, falta de água ou surtos de doenças.

Teme-se que no final deste ano ocorra o contra fenómeno do El Niño, o La Niña, que deverá trazer chuvas abundantes, o que poderá ser positivo para a agricultura, mas também comporta o risco de de cheias, que poderiam destruir a produção e ameaçar o gado._


Entendo perfeitamente a necessidade e as consequências económicas e humanas que os fenómenos extremos provocam, mas disso a "adivinhar" a 3 meses de qualquer evento, parece-me simplesmente surreal... 
Mas se continuam a querer seguir essa ideia, tenho a pessoa certa para o trabalho


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2016 às 19:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Entendo perfeitamente a necessidade e as consequências económicas e humanas que os fenómenos extremos provocam, mas disso a "adivinhar" a 3 meses de qualquer evento, parece-me simplesmente surreal...
> Mas se continuam a querer seguir essa ideia, tenho a pessoa certa para o trabalho



A ideia não é propriamente nova:

http://www.sciencealert.com/researcher-predicts-drought

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/pacific-hot-water-predicts-heat-waves-drought/

Será certamente algo mais útil para as zonas do mundo onde as secas são mais previsíveis (Índia, Austrália, Califórnia, muitos países de África...) do que propriamente zonas mais temperadas como por exemplo a Europa.

Adivinhar uma seca 3 meses antes não me parece anormal. Então para que servem os modelos sazonais?


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2016 às 19:54)

A previsão meteorológica de 'influência' britânica (RU, Austrália, NZ) de facto é outro mundo


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Set 2016 às 20:03)

Orion disse:


> A previsão meteorológica de 'influência' britânica (RU, Austrália, NZ) de facto é outro mundo


Inveja é feio!


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2016 às 16:12)

Orion disse:


> A previsão meteorológica de 'influência' britânica (RU, Austrália, NZ) de facto é outro mundo



Complementando... na Austrália não há avisos por cores. O procedimento habitual é um aviso único...









> A vigorous cold front will move across SA during Wednesday, followed by an intense low pressure system on Thursday. Showers and potentially severe thunderstorms are expected to develop ahead of and with the front.
> 
> The cold front is forecast to be near Ceduna around midday on Wednesday, and Woomera to Adelaide by early evening. Strong to gale force west to southwesterly winds, averaging 50-65 km/h with gusts around 90-100 km/h, are expected to develop behind the front during Wednesday. These winds may cause damage to trees and property.
> 
> Following the front, an intense low pressure system will move across the Bight towards the SA coast with strong to gale force winds impacting western parts. Wind speeds may increase later on Wednesday to 50-75 km/h with gusts around 90-120 km/h, most likely near coasts and with squally showers and thunderstorms. These conditions are expected to extend further eastwards during Wednesday night and Thursday.



http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDS65503.shtml

... havendo avisos especiais para trovoadas severas. O referido evento pode ser recordista:

*Adelaide weather: SA braces for strongest winds to hit in 50 years*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-27/sa-braces-for-strongest-winds-to-hit-in-50-years/7882130


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2016 às 16:20)

Francamente já estou por tudo...
Que o clima está completamente "estropiado" já sabíamos... mas nunca pensei que a mudança climática chegasse assim... de forma tão drástica e súbita...
No ano passado todos colocamos as culpas no El Niño? E este ano? Qual a justificação?


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2016 às 16:29)

Por acaso a tendecia





Flaviense21 disse:


> Francamente já estou por tudo...
> Que o clima está completamente "estropiado" já sabíamos... mas nunca pensei que a mudança climática chegasse assim... de forma tão drástica e súbita...
> No ano passado todos colocamos as culpas no El Niño? E este ano? Qual a justificação?


Aquecimento Global...por acaso o destino do nosso clima é mesmo este mas também nunca pensei que começasse assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2016 às 16:42)

Calor fora de época mais prejuízos para a agricultura... alterações climáticas a trabalhar....


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2016 às 17:23)

Há uma coisa que gostava de perceber, o facto de nos próximos tempos não se vislumbrar tempo mais fresco e chuvoso ( com frentes e depressões sucessivas sobre Portugal), isso significa que começou a mudança climática e o aquecimento global? É compreensível que o pessoal esteja farto ( eu também não acho piada nenhuma a este tempo) de tempo quente e seco e que o mesmo não seja benéfico para a agricultura, nomeadamente nas regiões mais afectadas pela falta de chuva, mas todos os anos ( assim que acaba o Verão) este forum enche-se de mensagens sobre o aquecimento global e afins, e isto sempre que não se vê nos modelos uma alteração de padrão para tempo chuvoso.Ainda nem em Outubro estamos, mal começou o Outono e parece que já se quer  "condenar" o Outono todo e Inverno, " condenar" à seca como é óbvio.. Não estou a dizer se vai ser chuvoso ou seco, apenas acho que é melhor esperar para ver e depois sim, tiram-se conclusões. Desculpem o Off-Topic.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2016 às 17:50)

Snifa disse:


> Há uma coisa que gostava de perceber, o facto de nos próximos tempos não se vislumbrar tempo mais fresco e chuvoso ( com frentes e depressões sucessivas sobre Portugal), isso significa que começou a mudança climática e o aquecimento global?


Nada disso, o aquecimento global existe e alterações climáticas também, basta estar um pouco atento para perceber isso... neste caso apenas me referi ás temperaturas que para Outubro já são muito altas e isso acarreta prejuízos para agricultura porque se o tempo continuar assim por Outubro a azeitona por exemplo vai acabar por apodrecer...
Talvez tu não percebas isso porque os Verões aí não são muito quentes e não há falta de agua, como em algumas zonas do pais.


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2016 às 17:55)

Estamos a ter uma estação seca muito violenta e que já devia ter terminado em algumas regiões do país, nomeadamente no norte litoral, mas Portugal sempre teve anos secos. O facto da estação chuvosa estar um pouco atrasada a norte ainda não é indício de como decorrerá o próximo ano hidrológico, teremos de aguardar mais um pouco.


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2016 às 18:02)

Dan disse:


> Estamos a ter uma estação seca muito violenta e que já devia ter terminado em algumas regiões do país, nomeadamente no norte litoral, mas Portugal sempre teve anos secos. O facto da estação chuvosa estar um pouco atrasada a norte ainda não é indício de como decorrerá o próximo ano hidrológico, teremos de aguardar mais um pouco.



Ora nem mais..

Eu não nego as alterações climáticas ou aquecimento global, há estudos sobre isso, agora associar aquecimento global a um início de Outono potencialmente seco e quente, é que me faz alguma confusão, convém lembrar que as alterações climáticas não só podem dar para secas prolongadas como  também para períodos muito húmidos e chuvosos e também prolongados, quem nos garante que o próximo Outono/Inverno/Primavera não vão ser excepcionalmente chuvosos e instáveis?


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2016 às 18:06)

É preciso é ter calma, como referi no meu ultimo comentário olhar para os modelos agora é igual a nada, existe ainda uma desorganização evidente na atmosfera. Estamos em fase de transição e por isso vai surgir muita "barbaridade" nos modelos nestes próximos tempos. Mais tarde ou mais cedo o padrão terá que mudar (assim o espero) É complicado relativamente à agricultura sem dúvida mas não há nada a fazer e não podemos simplesmente fazer a dança da chuva. Todos nós estamos fartos deste Verão recordista mas o principal agora é continuar olhar para os modelos e aguardar pela tão desejada mudança.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2016 às 18:08)

Uma coisa é certa: O GFS e o ECM não se entendem quanto a previsões após as 168 horas: enquanto o ECM continua a meter lenha na caldeira e o GFS prevê uma alteração paulatina para o tempo fresco e chuvoso, com clara influência das depressões. Até lá, há que aguentar o calor e esperar por melhores dias...
A minha opinião é a mesma que já mencionei anteriormente: a mudança será brusca e que é incerta para os modelos de previsão.


----------



## AMFC (29 Set 2016 às 18:34)

Na minha opinião o nosso clima tem vindo a mudar, pelo menos na metade sul, temos cada vez mais um clima semi-tropical, com temperaturas cada vez mais elevadas e por cada vez mais longos períodos do ano. As estações são cada vez menos definidas e o próprio regime de chuvas mudou, há cada vez mais chuvadas curtas e intensas em vez das antigas chuvas de vários dias, por passagem de sucessivas depressões.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2016 às 20:04)

Snifa disse:


> Há uma coisa que gostava de perceber, o facto de nos próximos tempos não se vislumbrar tempo mais fresco e chuvoso ( com frentes e depressões sucessivas sobre Portugal), isso significa que começou a mudança climática e o aquecimento global? É compreensível que o pessoal esteja farto ( eu também não acho piada nenhuma a este tempo) de tempo quente e seco e que o mesmo não seja benéfico para a agricultura, nomeadamente nas regiões mais afectadas pela falta de chuva, mas todos os anos ( assim que acaba o Verão) este forum enche-se de mensagens sobre o aquecimento global e afins, e isto sempre que não se vê nos modelos uma alteração de padrão para tempo chuvoso.Ainda nem em Outubro estamos, mal começou o Outono e parece que já se quer  "condenar" o Outono todo e Inverno, " condenar" à seca como é óbvio.. Não estou a dizer se vai ser chuvoso ou seco, apenas acho que é melhor esperar para ver e depois sim, tiram-se conclusões. Desculpem o Off-Topic.



Pelos factos, é evidente o aumento da temperatura nesta década, só neste ano existiram n dias com anomalias de temperatura acima dos 10ºC. É raro ver isso acontecer no lado negativo, para além de que nestes 2 anos não vi nenhum recorde de temperatura mínima (que me lembre) e os recordes das máximas estão cada vez mais comuns.

Claro que não sabemos o futuro, quem sabe se para o ano não temos um ano frio... O problema é que os padrões meteorológicos estão a mudar, no passado uma pessoa podia esperar algo de um certo mês, agora é tudo incerto.

De notar que a influência do AA foi fraca este ano, pelo que, mais tarde ou mais cedo, iríamos ser abatidos pela sua forte influência. Também não esqueçamos que temos um ano chuvoso e fresco nos primeiros 5 meses. Nada está perdido neste ano, podemos ver ainda muita chuva e frio. Agora a anomalia de temperatura anual vai ser positiva, isso é quase certo.

Também basta ver os dados que a NASA fornece, recorrentes recordes do mês de anomalias de temperatura. Estamos no inicio ou a meio das alterações climáticas, nota-se. Infelizmente a PI é uma das regiões que provavelmente vai progredir para a aridez.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2016 às 20:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Uma coisa é certa: O GFS e o ECM não se entendem quanto a previsões após as 168 horas: enquanto o ECM continua a meter lenha na caldeira e o GFS prevê uma alteração paulatina para o tempo fresco e chuvoso, com clara influência das depressões. Até lá, há que aguentar o calor e esperar por melhores dias...
> A minha opinião é a mesma que já mencionei anteriormente: a mudança será brusca e que é incerta para os modelos de previsão.



Quantas vezes, o GFS tem colocado precipitação e depois corta e vai atrás do ECM. O ECM, tem estado excelente, nem ligo ao 2º painel do GFS, quando entra no 1º painel começa sempre a ser adiado. A 1ª quinzena de Outubro será extremamente quente, eu vejo temperaturas acima de 30ºC na próxima semana, não estamos no início de Setembro ou em Agosto, estamos em Outubro em que nalguns anos, por esta altura, chovia potes e canoas por aqui, neste momento, não vejo qualquer precipitação significativa.

O ano hidrológico que acaba amanhã, no Algarve, ficou reduzido ao 1 de Novembro e à 2ª semana de Maio, de resto, foram meses que pouco ou nada choveu.

Os fenómenos extremos são cada vez mais frequentes, quer chuvas torrenciais, quer temperaturas elevadas, frio esse está quase eliminado do mapa, basta vermos os episódios de frio que temos durante o Inverno e comparar com os fenómenos de calor que temos no Verão e está tudo dito.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Set 2016 às 10:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quantas vezes, o GFS tem colocado precipitação e depois corta e vai atrás do ECM. O ECM, tem estado excelente, nem ligo ao 2º painel do GFS, quando entra no 1º painel começa sempre a ser adiado.



Pois, isso é habitual. Mas agora é o ECM que foi atrás do GFS e reduziu um pouco o calor previsto para a próxima semana, colocando uma depressão entre os Açores e a Península no final da semana. 
Só que com tanto "mete e tira" acredito que todas as previsões irão ser alteradas nas próximas 72 dias horas. Espero sinceramente para um aumento da instabilidade atmosférica e a redução das temperaturas para valores mais próximos da época.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2016 às 17:52)

Não é só em PT o calor fora de época 

*October weather may break records*



> Goodbye winter - weather analysts say October is set to bring with it possible record-breaking temperatures close to 30 degrees.
> 
> WeatherWatch said daytime heat records may be broken for New Zealand as airflows come in from the tropics and Australia's desert.
> 
> MetService meteorologist Claire Flynn said they could not predict day to day temperatures, but average temperatures for some parts of the country in October usually ranged between 15-17.7 degrees.



http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11720188


----------



## JTavares (1 Out 2016 às 15:40)

Onde param as famosas tardes de trovoada de Setembro?


----------



## jorgeanimal (1 Out 2016 às 15:56)

O melhor mesmo é desinvestir no estudo da atmosfera e do clima pois aqui existe tanto conhecimento à borla. Comprem casas no litoral norte pois será o novo Algarve.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 16:09)

JTavares disse:


> Onde param as famosas tardes de trovoada de Setembro?


São cada vez mais escassas...


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2016 às 16:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> São cada vez mais escassas...


Vamos ver, temos um bom evento em prespetiva no que toca a precipitação, talvez no pos-frontal...
Quem me dera que o GFS não estivesse a alucinar... Vamos ver, a esperança é a ultima a morrer...!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 16:21)

jonas disse:


> Vamos ver, temos um bom evento em prespetiva no que toca a precipitação, talvez no pos-frontal...
> Quem me dera que o GFS não estivesse a alucinar... Vamos ver, a esperança é a ultima a morrer...!


A run das 12z está a quase a sair do forno mas vamos aguardar. 
E olhemos também para outros modelos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Out 2016 às 21:56)

O GFS tem de facto mostrado cenários brutais no segundo painel. Nesta última saída mostra uma vasta depressão paralela à costa, a empurrar ar bem quente de sul. Isto traria festa da rija para o continente. Teríamos convecção a sério. 

A esta distância dá apenas para sonhar, ou nem isso. Raramente o que é mostrado a 300h é o que realmente acontece.

Podemos no entanto começar a ganhar alguma esperança numa mudança de padrão, ainda que tenha saudades de ver umas boas trovoadas de outono. Vamos ver.


----------



## ruka (2 Out 2016 às 18:33)

JTavares disse:


> Onde param as famosas tardes de trovoada de Setembro?



antigamente tudo era certo... agora é calor até novembro, um dia tá frio outro tá muito quente. o clima mudou muito.


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2016 às 20:41)

eu estou quase a dar em maluco com este tempo.... e olhando para os modelos ainda mais maluco fico, daqui a pouco estamos na praia no natal


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2016 às 18:45)

david 6 disse:


> daqui a pouco estamos na praia no natal


Não me admirava nada, para o calor  já sabemos como é.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Out 2016 às 00:52)

jonas disse:


> Vamos ver, temos um bom evento em prespetiva no que toca a precipitação, talvez no pos-frontal...
> Quem me dera que o GFS não estivesse a alucinar... Vamos ver, a esperança é a ultima a morrer...!



Camarada, fazes-me lembrar os meus primeiros tempos a consultar os modelos, também entrava nas alucinações do GFS. Não estou a dizer que não irá acontecer nada, mas tirar conclusões a uma distância temporal dessas não é muito aconselhável. Já é regra geral as previsões dos modelos andarem às cambalhotas até mais ou menos às 70h.

Esta nossa procura de chuva nos modelos faz-me lembrar alguém a procurar água no deserto. São apenas miragens. Uma carta interessante para Portugal tem que estar sempre acima das 200 horas.  

Quanto a trovoadas nem falemos. Outonos com boas trovoadas não é raro de se ver mas nunca é algo garantido. No ano passado foi monótono. Há dois anos foi um sonho (aqui pelo menos). É quase sempre a alternar. Ela acabará por aparecer, agora veremos se não será como em 2011, em que em dois ou três dias choveu logo para três meses.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 10:40)

*US Dept of Interior* ‏@Interior  3 de out
Our most popular pic last week: Double rainbow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



@GlacierNPS by Jeff Berkes #Montana





718 retweets1.612 curtiram

*BOM DIA A TODOS!*


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2016 às 10:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @Tiagolco creio que ficaste igual a mim


Já estava à espera mas foi uma bela pancada. 
Para animar deixo-vos aqui um vídeo deveras interessante:
Sugiro que o subscrevam no YouTube porque ele faz vídeos divinais!


----------



## Mike26 (5 Out 2016 às 13:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já estava à espera mas foi uma bela pancada.
> Para animar deixo-vos aqui um vídeo deveras interessante:
> Sugiro que o subscrevam no YouTube porque ele faz vídeos divinais!



Absolutamente espectacular!!


----------



## Morenito (7 Out 2016 às 00:52)

vamos ver se pa semana avera precipitaçao


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2016 às 09:18)

Bom, o estado de confusão nos modelos é tal que, pela segunda vez nesta semana a previsão automática de 10 dias do IPMA está atrasada, contando só com 9 dias   Depressão outonal


----------



## Morenito (7 Out 2016 às 13:09)

bom dia a todos  vamos ver o que o sao pedro nos reserva


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2016 às 17:50)

O GFS continua 

Vejam as diferenças da run mais recente ( 12z ) para a run anterior  das 6z:

6z depressão na zona dos Açores, notem também a Escandinávia com uma entrada fria:







E na das 12 z:

Depressão  cavada ( ex: Matthew ) próxima do grupo Ocidental dos Açores, mas o destaque vai para o Anticiclone de 1040 Hpa sobre a Escandinávia:






Portanto, perante isto só nos resta aguardar, com muita paciência, senão corremos o risco de ficar como o GFS


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Out 2016 às 18:17)

Como to dizes e muito bem (snifa) isso só mostra que ainda há alguma incerteza quanto há mudança do estado do tempo a partir de dia 12, talvez só neste  fim de semana ou na segunda feira é que haverá mais certezas, porque agora pouco se sabe no entanto é de realçar que  para a semana uma mudança do estado do tempo vai haver ainda não sabemos bem é quando.É preciso esperar com calma porque na meteorologia  ninguém manda.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2016 às 18:27)

Mais um adiamento da instabilidade por parte do GFS, vamos ver se com tanto adiamento ainda sobra alguma coisa e o ECM também não mostra nada de especial... não me admirava nada se o padrão continuasse a predominar seco...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2016 às 20:22)

O GFS, agora mostra um dilúvio no Sotavento Algarvio e Andaluzia Ocidental no 2º painel, já no fim.


----------



## Abreu (7 Out 2016 às 21:09)

Há muito tempo apenas um leitor do forum resolvi hoje increver-me. O que significa o 2º painel ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Out 2016 às 21:12)

Abreu disse:


> Há muito tempo apenas um leitor do forum resolvi hoje increver-me. O que significa o 2º painel ?



O 2º painel do modelo GFS, é considerado a partir das 192 horas.

Por exemplo, neste site : http://meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php se carregares em Suite por baixo das 192 horas, aparece o 2º painel que vai até às 384 horas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 21:23)

Boa noite a todos. Só para dizer que as inundações no norte da Florida devido ao Furacão Mattew estão a ser muito sérias, mesmo históricas. Não posto mais senão ainda sou banido...


----------



## Abreu (7 Out 2016 às 21:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O 2º painel do modelo GFS, é considerado a partir das 192 horas.
> 
> Por exemplo, neste site : http://meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php se carregares em Suite por baixo das 192 horas, aparece o 2º painel que vai até às 384 horas.



Obrigado. Geralmente vejo as previsões do Ipma e as dos nossos vizinhos em Espanha e nunca dei conta disso do 2º painel, qual é o significado ?


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Out 2016 às 21:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Só para dizer que as inundações no norte da Florida devido ao Furacão Mattew estão a ser muito sérias, mesmo históricas. Não posto mais senão ainda sou banido...


O Haiti é que me preocupa muito. O número de mortes é muito grande, como era de se esperar...
Como é que consegues tanta informação?


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> O Haiti é que me preocupa muito. O número de mortes é muito grande, como era de se esperar...
> Como é que consegues tanta informação?


Sim, o Haiti é uma desgraça... esperam mais de mil mortos... A informação é basicamente do twitter e do blog do Dr. Jeff Masters, no Weather Underground...


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2016 às 22:02)

Nas próximas semanas será certamente um delírio para quem caça. Haverá muito jacaré à solta em zonas habitadas que terão que ser removidos de uma forma ou de outra.


----------



## Abreu (7 Out 2016 às 22:53)

À bocado na CNN estavam a falar disso dos jacarés, e das cobras que fogem nas tempestades para a casa das pessoas.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2016 às 23:29)

Googlando a _germanada_ dá nisto:



> Setembro 2016, juntamente com 2006, o mais quente setembro desde 1881 na Alemanha. Neste muito seco e muito sol.



Não é só em PT


----------



## Névoa (8 Out 2016 às 11:45)

Eu precisava de uma ajudinha, se fosse possível, na previsão do tempo para o próximo Sábado, 15. O que se passa é que eu queria ir para Santiago de Compostela nesse dia, mas não queria apanhar muito calor na viagem. O ipma prevê uma máxima de 27C para o Porto neste dia, provavelmente condicionado pelo anticiclone sobre a Escandinávia que ontem o gfs também chegou a prever, mas que voltou atrás hoje (por enquanto).
Ora, pela carta do gfs de ontem achei que esta situação iria até afectar mais a Galiza que a nós, e sem dúvida mais o norte que o sul, a condizer com o que diz o ipma hoje.
Só encontrei a previsão que aparece no google para o dia 15 para Santiago, com máxima de 19C. Não consegui muita coisa no site da AEMET para esse dia.
Então, se alguém tiver uma ideia sobre o que esperar, ou como procurar mais sobre isso, será bem-vindo! Obrigada! 

Edit. Acabei de reparar que os meteogramas deste site também dão para a Espanha. Segundo o gfs, para Sábado espera-se 22,8C às 15:00, acho que muito além dos 25C não irá. Contudo, talvez seja melhor esperar mais uns dias.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2016 às 20:52)

O Tajiquistão é a Suíça da Ásia Central, sendo que mais ou menos metade do seu território está acima dos 3000 metros. Em termos de economia, não há comparação possível.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Out 2016 às 21:07)

Boas!
A AEMET também já vê precipitação apartir de 3ª feira, cota de neve nos 2000 metros o que poderá deixar as primeiras nevadas em Peña Trevinca e em geral nos pontos mais altos da Cordilheira Cantábrica.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

Validez: martes, 11 octubre 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción*
*Nuboso e incluso cubierto en Galicia con lluvias que se irán extendiendo por la tarde. Probablemente alcancen a Asturias y al noroeste de Castilla y León e incluso a ultimo hora, no se descartan algunas precipitaciones dispersas en puntos de la meseta norte*, cabecera del Ebro y Cantábrico oriental. También son probables lluvias y chubascos en el área mediterránea, sobre todo en Baleares y este de Cataluña, donde pueden ir acompañadas de alguna tormenta ocasional. En el resto de la Península y en Canarias predominio de la nubosidad de tipo alto sin precipitaciones.

Temperaturas diurnas en probable descenso en la mitad oeste peninsular y en ascenso en la mitad oriental. Sin cambios en los archipiélagos.

Vientos de componente norte en Canarias, Pirineos y Ampurdán, de componente este en el litoral cantábrico, y del oeste en los litorales de Alborán y del sudeste. Flojos en general en el resto.

Validez: miércoles, 12 octubre 2016 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción*
Son probables lluvias y chubascos en el tercio norte peninsular y zonas de montaña de la mitad norte, sin descartar que puedan ser localmente fuerte en el este de Cataluña. Con menor probabilidad e intensidad pueden afectar a ambas mesetas, Extremadura, Aragón, resto de Cataluña y Baleares. No son descartables tampoco algunas precipitaciones dispersas en Andalucía y levante peninsular, aunque aquí la probabilidad es baja. En Canarias tiempo estable.

Probable descenso generalizado de las temperaturas, sobre todo en el interior peninsular, donde localmente puede llegar a ser notable. En Canarias descienden ligeramente y en Baleares cambiarán poco.

Vientos inicialmente de suoreste, girando a oeste. Probablemente sople poniente fuerte en el Estrecho y litoral mediterráneo andaluz. Componente sur en el área mediterránea. Régimen de alisios en Canarias.

Válida para los días 13 al 17 de octubre de 2016

*Día 13 (jueves)*

*Para este día se mantiene la probabilidad de precipitación en Galicia*, cornisa cantábrica, norte de Navarra, de Aragón, en Cataluña y en Baleares. No se descartan tampoco precipitaciones en zonas de montaña del interior y en la Andalucía atlántica. Tiempo estable en Canarias. Las temperaturas pueden empezar a recuperarse en la mitad oriental peninsular. Régimen de vientos del oeste sobre la Península y sobre el área mediterránea. Probablemente sople el cierzo en el valle del Ebro y la tramontana en el Ampurdán.

*Días 14, 15 y 16 (viernes, sábado y domingo)*

Existe apreciable incertidumbre sobre la evolución de la atmósfera para estos días. *No obstante se mantiene la probabilidad de precipitaciones en Galicia*, cornisa cantábrica y litoral y prelitoral catalán. En el resto de la península desciende la probabilidad de precipitación, por el contrario puede producirse alguna lluvia ocasional en las Canarias occidentales. Las temperaturas ascienden ligeramente. Régimen de vientos de componente sur.

Día 17 (lunes)

*El escenario más probable es el de un aumento de la inestabilidad en el noroeste peninsular con la consiguiente elevación de la probabilidad del precipitaciones, acompañadas de descenso térmico en el cuadrante noroeste. Pocos cambios en el resto del país.

AEMET
*
Ou seja, pelo menos no noroeste penínsular vejo a coisa menos negra que via ainda há poucos dias...
Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## blade (8 Out 2016 às 21:36)

Névoa disse:


> Eu precisava de uma ajudinha, se fosse possível, na previsão do tempo para o próximo Sábado, 15. O que se passa é que eu queria ir para Santiago de Compostela nesse dia, mas não queria apanhar muito calor na viagem. O ipma prevê uma máxima de 27C para o Porto neste dia, provavelmente condicionado pelo anticiclone sobre a Escandinávia que ontem o gfs também chegou a prever, mas que voltou atrás hoje (por enquanto).
> Ora, pela carta do gfs de ontem achei que esta situação iria até afectar mais a Galiza que a nós, e sem dúvida mais o norte que o sul, a condizer com o que diz o ipma hoje.
> Só encontrei a previsão que aparece no google para o dia 15 para Santiago, com máxima de 19C. Não consegui muita coisa no site da AEMET para esse dia.
> Então, se alguém tiver uma ideia sobre o que esperar, ou como procurar mais sobre isso, será bem-vindo! Obrigada!
> ...



ermmmm 
Previsões a mais de 3 dias não são credíveis ainda por cima para a semana com grande instabilidade a dificultar a previsão.
Apanhar calor com 27ºc-25ºc? Seria era bom de mais visitar Santiago de Compostela com sol e não com chuva  Agora as noite começam a ficar mais frias.
Mas seja como for de certeza não vai estar isso mas sim 15-20ºc durante a tarde e já pede casaco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Out 2016 às 21:39)

Não vejo grandes calores em Santiago...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/santiago-de-compostela-id15078


----------



## Névoa (9 Out 2016 às 01:24)

blade disse:


> ermmmm
> Previsões a mais de 3 dias não são credíveis ainda por cima para a semana com grande instabilidade a dificultar a previsão.
> Apanhar calor com 27ºc-25ºc? Seria era bom de mais visitar Santiago de Compostela com sol e não com chuva  Agora as noite começam a ficar mais frias.
> Mas seja como for de certeza não vai estar isso mas sim 15-20ºc durante a tarde e já pede casaco





Flaviense21 disse:


> Não vejo grandes calores em Santiago...
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/santiago-de-compostela-id15078



Pois, entretando o ipma já mudou bastante de opinião e mete valente chuvada para o Porto neste dia. Se calhar ainda vou apanhar grande mollha! Vai ser a primeira vez que visito Santiago, no passado só parei por lá de volta da Coruña. Mas já comprei os bilhetes até Vigo, agora não volto atrás!


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Out 2016 às 13:18)

Parece que a chuva vem ai e em força.

Previsão para 3ª feira, 11.outubro.2016

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado nas
regiões do interior até final da tarde.
Períodos de chuva a partir do início da tarde no Minho,
estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões, podendo ser por
vezes forte no final do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
rodando gradualmente para sudoeste a partir do meio da manhã,
e tornando-se a partir do início da tarde moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no
litoral e forte (35 a 50 km/h) terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de maior nebulosidade até
final da manhã podendo persistir ao longo do dia em alguns locais da
faixa costeira ocidental.
A partir do final da tarde aumento de nebulosidade com ocorrência de
períodos de chuva fraca para o final do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
rodando gradualmente para sudoeste a partir do final da tarde, e
tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e forte
(35 a 50 km/h) terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 9 de outubro de 2016 às 10:1 UTC                                  fonte: IPMA_


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Out 2016 às 13:19)

Previsão para 4ª feira, 12.outubro.2016

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade
a partir do final da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro,
passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros a partir do meio da
tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h no litoral
oeste a sul do cabo Raso durante a tarde e terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do interior.

METEOROLOGISTA: Cristina Simões.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 9 de outubro de 2016 às 10:1 UTC_


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Out 2016 às 14:48)

Parece que a chuva vem mesmo ai finalmente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonas (9 Out 2016 às 17:18)

Parece que no pos-frontal, havera boas condicoes para a ocorrencia de trovoada!
Para o litoral norte---cape entre 550 e 650


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2016 às 18:02)

Muita ou pouca ...já não deve fugir  !!!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Out 2016 às 18:42)

Fonte: IPMA         Depressão mesmo em cima de nós no dia 12


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2016 às 20:15)

Dissonância cognitiva


----------



## aoc36 (9 Out 2016 às 21:57)

Esta quase a fazer um ano que a baixa de Albufeira ficou inundada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Out 2016 às 10:32)

As cartas dos acumulados dos proximos 10 dias são maravilhosas.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2016 às 10:40)

Até dá gosto ver essa carta de acumulados bem democratizada, assim está bem!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Out 2016 às 10:49)

Mesmo o WRF para as próximas 72h está um mimo... uma benção para todos!






Já faltou mais para podermos ir aos tortulhos!


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2016 às 11:38)

Mais uma contribuição,


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2016 às 14:06)




----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2016 às 14:13)

Mais uma carta para animar a malta 


Bons acumulados, inclusive o Algarve pode ver boa chuva até às 240 horas, assim se confirmem as previsões, o que a esta distância já se sabe serem muito voláteis


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2016 às 14:25)

Estranhos acumulados no algarve com circulação de oeste ou noroeste.
Algo está a escapar.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Out 2016 às 14:35)

Que bela imagem de satélite Tiagolco, a depressão e a superficie frontal associada tem um óptimo aspecto acho que teremos belos acumulados, finalmente parece que vem ai chuva a sério.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2016 às 23:23)

Parece que finalmente se vai tirar a barriga de misérias!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2016 às 08:46)

Bom dia a todos. Infelizmente parece que o radar está marado...


----------



## 1337 (11 Out 2016 às 10:45)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Infelizmente é o wishcasting do costume


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2016 às 10:48)

1337 disse:


> Infelizmente é o wishcasting do costume



Desculpem a ignorância... o que é wishcasting?


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2016 às 10:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> o que é wishcasting?



Wishcasting é uma previsão " tendenciosa" e que normalmente engloba a zona onde queremos que tais fenómenos ocorram mais ou com mais frequência/severidade, contrariando muitas vezes as previsões dos modelos.

Resumindo, é o desejo que algo aconteça em determinada zona que leva a uma previsão por vezes desfasada ou exagerada relativamente à realidade. Não estou a dizer que seja este o caso da previsão acima..


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2016 às 11:12)

Por terras espanholas da Galiza já deve estar animado,






https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2016 às 11:58)

Fonte: IPMA           Belo pós frontal assim até dá gosto


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2016 às 20:44)

@guisilva5000  continuando a ideia que os modelos estão loucos de todo, aqui temos o ECM na run das 12z. Sinceramente as mudanças das 96h para as 120h e das 216h para as 240h parecem-me uma embaralhação, pois não há movimentos naturais das altas e das baixas pressões. Por exemplo, o Nicole em pleno cavamento para 947 hpa é travado a fundo por altas pressões de 1017 hpa que surgem numa trajectória nada natural...
Por isso espero que a atmosfera ainda nos reserve muitas surpresas nos próximos dias


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2016 às 21:24)

Alguém me sabe dizer se amahã chove alguma coisa de jeito?


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 21:28)

António josé Sales disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se amahã chove alguma coisa de jeito?


Amanhã vão ser só "restos". No máximo uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2016 às 21:40)

ok obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2016 às 22:42)

Por aqui, o mês de Outubro será seco e não vejo nenhuma mudança de padrão. Basta fazer uma análise séria aos modelos e ver principalmente os ensembles dos mesmos. Não gosto de depressões vindas de NW, o sul precisa de uma cut-off e isso não mostram os modelos.

Aqui, posso acrescentar mais isto, o último ano hidrológico por aqui, ficou reduzido a 2 episódios, o 1 de Novembro com uma cut-off e a Maio, de resto, foi tudo seco e este ano hidrológico que começou agora, parece que é para continuar, sempre com a mesma situação de anos anteriores.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> e este ano hidrológico que começou agora, parece que é para continuar, sempre com a mesma situação de anos anteriores.


O ano hidrológico ainda agora começou. Não tires já conclusões.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2016 às 22:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, o mês de Outubro será seco e não vejo nenhuma mudança de padrão. Basta fazer uma análise séria aos modelos e ver principalmente os ensembles dos mesmos. Não gosto de depressões vindas de NW, o sul precisa de uma cut-off e isso não mostram os modelos.
> 
> Aqui, posso acrescentar mais isto, o último ano hidrológico por aqui, ficou reduzido a 2 episódios, o 1 de Novembro com uma cut-off e a Maio, de resto, foi tudo seco e este ano hidrológico que começou agora, parece que é para continuar, sempre com a mesma situação de anos anteriores.



Boas Algarvio1980, no outro dia encontrei esta foto, fiquei impressionado.
É costume a cascata do vigário ficar assim a esta altura do ano?


Desculpem offtopic.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Out 2016 às 23:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Algarvio1980, no outro dia encontrei esta foto, fiquei impressionado.
> É costume a cascata do vigário ficar assim a esta altura do ano?
> 
> 
> Desculpem offtopic.


Aqui está a explicação ...
http://barlavento.pt/mais/ambiente/cascata-de-alte-voltara-a-ter-agua-ainda-este-verao

É tudo junto aquífero fraco e utilização das águas para a agricultura. Ainda assim a noticia faz referência e parece-me plausível que mesmo sem a retirada de água pouca ou nenhuma água chegaria à queda.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2016 às 23:21)

estranho tempo...

anticiclones potentes mas nem sempre na melhor posição. 

as frentes não conseguem chegar.


----------



## jonas (14 Out 2016 às 14:15)

Não sei se viram...mas o ipma prevê neve para a Torre no dia 23!
Isso é que era....
Também me parece que estamos a atravessar um período muito instável...pode ser que venha algo interessante!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2016 às 21:47)

Frente algo...caricata


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Out 2016 às 12:25)

Boa tarde este fim de semana vim a beja esta paisagem e desoladoura tudo seco e tempo quente ja fazia falta umas boas chuvadas, deviam estar varias semanas a chover seguidas para acabar com a maldita seca.  Bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2016 às 12:37)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde este fim de semana vim a beja esta paisagem e desoladoura tudo seco e tempo quente ja fazia falta umas boas chuvadas, deviam estar varias semanas a chover seguidas para acabar com a maldita seca.  Bom fim de semana a todos


O Sul precisava de uma cut-off para a situação de seca se desagravar, coisa que ainda não apareceu este outono, e também não se vê nada disso nos modelos. Começou por aparecer alguma esperança mas depressa tudo foi parar ao mesmo sitio de sempre. E até ao final do mês não se vislumbra grande coisa para o sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2016 às 13:07)

_Há um Tejo que separa..._


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2016 às 20:27)

estranhos mapas...

altas pressões alucinantes na gronelândia... quase tempestades ao nível dos açores-portugal.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2016 às 21:10)

Agreste disse:


> estranhos mapas...
> 
> altas pressões alucinantes na gronelândia... quase tempestades ao nível dos açores-portugal.


Efeitos do_ La niña_?


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2016 às 21:33)

Os modelos estão com um consenso demasiado estranho a longas distâncias temporais. Quase todos mostram o mesmo. 



Posso interpretar isto como um bom sinal...ou então não.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Out 2016 às 22:16)

Eu considero como um bom sinal! Já vi isto pior. GFS e ECM em consonância com depressões a descer em latitude. Os efeitos ao certo é que são mais difíceis de prever, mais ou menos chuva, temporais ou não logo saberemos.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2016 às 00:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nunca vi uma frente assim :



O que tem de especial a frente? O facto do seu deslocamento ser quase de Sul para Norte?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2016 às 00:38)

MSantos disse:


> O que tem de especial a frente? O facto do seu deslocamento ser quase de Sul para Norte?


Pois, não especifiquei bem. É interessante o facto da frente estar estacionária desde ontem. Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo algo assim no radar, pelo menos que me lembre.
(E também mete raiva o facto dos ecos mais elevados estarem tão perto mas tão longe...)


----------



## jonas (16 Out 2016 às 07:40)

Bem,   fiquei  quando vejo que no proximo domingo o gfs preve queda de neve acima dos 1300m !
So sonha.....


----------



## Névoa (16 Out 2016 às 10:17)

Ontem chovia muito no Minho e Galiza, principalmente até Pontevedra. Na estrada via-se a nebulosidade a descer das encostas, parecia fumo a sair. Curiosamente não apanhei chuva am Santiago, o sol chegou até a espreitar no final da tarde. Estava era frio, principalmente em Santiago, bem mais que aqui. E em Vigo chovia muito, muito muito, não era tempestade, mas não parava de chover.
Mas foi bom ver que o outono, em termos de temperatura, ainda existe algures a Norte.


----------



## james (16 Out 2016 às 17:47)

jonas disse:


> Bem,   fiquei  quando vejo que no proximo domingo o gfs preve queda de neve acima dos 1300m !
> So sonha.....



E agora ainda baixou mais. Para os 1000 metros.


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2016 às 18:12)

E que dizer os 200mm previstos para 2ªfeira, dia 24, no litoral norte?


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2016 às 18:17)

AnDré disse:


> E que dizer os 200mm previstos para 2ªfeira, dia 24, no litoral norte?



Uma Loucura! 
Essa previsão já foi referida pelo @Ruipedroo no tópico das saídas de sonho.


----------



## jonas (16 Out 2016 às 18:21)

MSantos disse:


> Uma Loucura!
> Essa previsão já foi referida pelo @Ruipedroo no tópico das saídas de sonho.


Causaria muitos estragos... e o vento a 130 kmh!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2016 às 18:23)

AnDré disse:


> E que dizer os 200mm previstos para 2ªfeira, dia 24, no litoral norte?







GFS no seu melhor  e com a torneira bem aberta


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2016 às 20:22)

eu para amanhã não sei o que pensar para a zona centro tipo Lisboa,Santarém,Setúbal, o gfs dá alguma chuvita mas nada de especial, o ecm dá boa chuvada e temos a menos 24h do evento


----------



## dopedagain (16 Out 2016 às 20:50)

james disse:


> E agora ainda baixou mais. Para os 1000 metros.


Seria bom de mais james!  Já ando atento!


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Out 2016 às 20:55)

david 6 disse:


> eu para amanhã não sei o que pensar para a zona centro tipo Lisboa,Santarém,Setúbal, o gfs dá alguma chuvita mas nada de especial, o ecm dá boa chuvada e temos a menos 24h do evento


Para a zona de Portalegre também está assim, é uma frente estacionária há algumas dúvidas nos modelos onde ela se vai posicionar.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2016 às 20:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> GFS no seu melhor  e com a torneira bem aberta



Pluma tropical com elevada água precipitável. Viria desde o Golfo do México e passaria pelos Açores. A depressão condensaria grande parte.

---

Para a malta nostálgica, a Eumetsat agora disponibiliza imagens desde 1981 (17/8; para além do outro portal)

http://pics.eumetsat.int/viewer/index.html

Óbvio que nem todas terão qualidade excelente. Contudo, oferecem a possibilidade de _zoomar_ as imagens e, como é possível ver pelo rodapé, ...







... é possível catalogar a imagem à descrição do freguês (na funcionalidade '_add a caption_')


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2016 às 20:57)

Alguem me sabe dizer se essa tempestade vai mesmo acontecer e quando?


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2016 às 21:03)

António josé Sales disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se essa tempestade vai mesmo acontecer e quando?



neste momento os modelos dão no próximo fim de semana/inicio da semana que vem, mas ainda falta algum tempo portanto ainda não está nada garantido que pode acontecer com esta grandeza que metem agora


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Out 2016 às 21:44)

Ok muito obrigado


----------



## Fada (16 Out 2016 às 21:52)

Já estou a ver... malta distraída... chegar aqui... ler a vossa nostalgia e achar que são informações do tempo presente... e entrar em pânico


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2016 às 22:27)

Fada disse:


> Já estou a ver... malta distraída... chegar aqui... ler a vossa nostalgia e achar que são informações do tempo presente... e entrar em pânico


Com sorte ainda aparecemos na CMTV, e aí é que o pânico se instala.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Out 2016 às 22:51)

Ainda falta uma semana...daqui até lá muita coisa muda...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Out 2016 às 07:51)

Foi -se tudo ao ar!!
Muito ma saida do GFS!
No entanto a cota de neve continua nos 1000-1200 nas melhores horas!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2016 às 08:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Com sorte ainda aparecemos na CMTV, e aí é que o pânico se instala.



Off-Topic: O sonho do director do CMTV era um furação categoria 5 em Portugal, para despachar as equipas de exteriores para reportagens em directo, tipo aquelas de acompanhamento das claques de futebol... 

Quanto a previsões, com as surpresas que o tempo nos reserva, creio que o quarto minguante vai trazer bastante instabilidade e temperaturas mais fresquinhas


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2016 às 09:57)

sábado-domingo uma massa de ar frio descerá de latitudes muito elevadas até portugal... mais frio e um sistema frontal razoável, não é que seja grande coisa, vai percorrer o país. Vai chover e tal... os casacos vão sair do armário. 

depois na segunda feita, algo subtropical em viagem pelo atlântico vai interagir com esse ar frio instalado e pode vir a dar-se um afundamento da pressão atmosférica relativamente rápido. Onde e com que características? pois não é fácil adivinhar. Já deu mais a norte, já deu mais a sul... vá-se-lá saber. 

ar frio em latitudes mais baixas que o normal (não estamos em janeiro) e ar subtropical normalmente ainda em circulação nesta altura, os modelos parecem indicar um choque de massas criando uma situação muito instável algures à latitude do nosso país. 

se ocorrer podemos ter um dia ou dois de bastante vento e muita chuva.

se o ar frio que vai descer for muito, a parte subtropical vai ser esmagada e a coisa não se dá. 
se for pouco, o ar quente vence e teremos chuva contínua mas sem acumular muito. 

tem de ser na mistura certa para resultar no tal afundamento da pressão atmosférica e uma frente potente.

no gfs a coisa dá-se... a mistura é boa.
no ecmwf, o ar frio vence e a coisa não se dá.


----------



## james (17 Out 2016 às 10:22)

jonas disse:


> Foi -se tudo ao ar!!
> Muito ma saida do GFS!
> No entanto a cota de neve continua nos 1000-1200 nas melhores horas!!




Não se foi nada ao ar. A tendência que se mantinha continua exatamente igual.
A esta distância temporal, estamos a discutir tendências apenas e não previsões.  Os modelos  indicar que vão cair 200 mm ou vão cair 30 mm vai dar ao mesmo. É uma mera indicação.
Anda não se sabe bem o que vai vir,  pode vir quase nada ou uma ciclogenese.

P. S. A história diz - nos que eventos severos resultantes de choques de massas de ar costumam ocorrer nesta época que nos aproximamos, geralmente entre 15-30 Outubro.  Basta recordar , por exemplo,  os eventos severos de   24 de Outubro de 2011 e 22 de Outubro de 2013.
Curiosamente, 2 anos em que o verão foi na generalidade mais seco ( como este ano) .

Outra coisa também é o facto dos modelos, nesta época do ano lidar muito mal com previsões .  Basta recordar, por exemplo,  no evento de Outubro de 2013 ( onde caíram quase 100 mm em 4 horas em algumas zonas do Minho e houveram grandes inundações) , o IPMA tinha metido um mero alerta amarelo. Depois, pouco antes do evento, meteu um alerta laranja.  E, já com o evento a decorrer, é que ativou um alerta vermelho.
Pessoalmente, é nesta época do ano que mais olho para o céu e melhor observo o comportamento dos animais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2016 às 10:34)

james disse:


> Pessoalmente, é nesta época do ano que mais olho para o céu e melhor observo o comportamento dos animais.


 

"Super Lua" com halo circular e formigas voadoras em quantidades industriais são bons indícios


----------



## james (17 Out 2016 às 10:36)

Dias Miguel disse:


> "Super Lua" com halo circular e formigas voadoras em quantidades industriais são bons indícios



Eu tenho formigas a  e outros insetos a tentar entrar desesperadamente em minha casa há já vários dias.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2016 às 11:34)

Bem cavada esta depressão, daria um temporal de vento e chuva bastante forte e com os inevitáveis estragos..


----------



## james (17 Out 2016 às 12:06)

E lá  voltaram os acumulados próximos dos 200 mm...

E uma cota de neve bem baixinha para a época... 

Ressalvando que ainda falta muito tempo, ainda se está a falar de uma tendência e ainda faz parte do tópico das saídas de sonho ,  uma tempestade da forma como está neste momento modelada produziria imensos estragos, com toda a certeza.
É que tem todos os codimentos para a chamada " tempestade perfeita ",  ou seja, grandes acumulados em poucas horas,  muito vento, trovoada, muita conveccao, possivelmente granizo e neve nas terras altas.
A acompanhar...


P. S  Afinal não se bate recordes só no calor e verão.  Se realmente se concretizasse a cota prevista de neve,  seria quase histórico para uma altura ainda tão precoce do Outono, penso eu.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2016 às 13:07)

Em melhor resolução, isto daria umas rajadas valentes em especial no Norte/NW ( onde as isobaras estão mais juntas )

Temporal clássico de vento e chuva às nossas latitudes, com 963 hpa de pressão no centro:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2016 às 13:24)

Horas antes passava por aqui...estou habituado a nortada violenta, mas neste caso como é SO, o impacto é muito maior.



image hosting no register


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2016 às 13:31)

E quanto à velocidade média do vento..


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2016 às 13:42)

Isto seria ainda mais perigoso que o Gong para as pessoas pois o Gong foi num sabado e muita gente estava em casa, foi essa a sorte, já esta calhará numa terça feira mas ainda vai dar muitas voltas até lá...


----------



## james (17 Out 2016 às 13:50)

Poderia ter um pós - frontal muito perigoso . Aliás , para fazer baixar as temperaturas e ter aquela cota de neve para esta época do ano teria que ser uma frente muito potente .
E , num dia de trabalho facilmente provocaria o caos ...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2016 às 13:56)

Boa tarde companheiros.

Oxalá uma tempestade assim não nos afecte directamente. Isso seria mau para a economia...

Focando no GFS: não se esqueçam dos tradicionais devaneios das saídas das 6h e das 18h! Vale sempre a pena ver estas saídas, mas numa óptica de vermos tendências - quanto mais parecidas com as saídas operacionais das 00h e das 12h, maior a probabilidade de estarem próximas da realidade.
Mas, um MAS grande, são saídas com muitos "tiros" ao lado.

Mas, se se confirmasse "este bicho" meteorológico, teríamos então uma situação com potencial de elevados danos nalgumas zonas.
Acompanhemos as operacionais mais "mansas" das 12h e das 00h que aí vem...


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2016 às 23:50)

O ipma nao e bom da cabeca retiraram os avisos de precepitacao da maior parte dos distritos que vigoravam ate amanha eu nem sei para e que emitiram avisos dado que a chuva nao e nada  de especial.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2016 às 00:55)

Ainda e cedo para saber os  efeitos desta depressao orion. Vamos esperar para ver. Espero e que traga bastante chuva bem estamos a precisar.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (18 Out 2016 às 14:23)

Modelos apontam para dias tempestuosos na próxima semana
Opiniões?


----------



## james (18 Out 2016 às 14:57)

É impressão minha ou o IPMA anda a rever previsões mais do que uma vez diariamente? 
Já para não falar da previsão mensal, que andam completamente à nora. Tanto estão a prever que vai chover a mais como vai chover a menos. 

Possivelmente um retrato da estação do ano  que atravessamos ou, quem sabe, a influência do fenómeno " La Nina ", que vai começar a exercer a sua influência e baralhar as contas?


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2016 às 16:06)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Modelos apontam para dias tempestuosos na próxima semana
> Opiniões?



Ver aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-semanas-outubro-2016.8917/page-7#post-577194


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2016 às 21:44)

Tenham calma mesmo que os modelos mostrem a partir das 200 horas a porcaria do anticiclone nao acredito muito que o anticiclone se volte a impor ate ao final do mes vamos esperar sem  especulacao.


----------



## james (18 Out 2016 às 22:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Pois...e para piorar, ECM a ir atrás. Com esse deslocamento para a Madeira e possivelmente Açores voltaríamos ao tempo de verão cá no continente. Deus queira que não.
> 
> 
> Já tivemos saídas anteriores de facto bem melhores, embora a grande distância temporal. Já se esperava que houvesse alterações. De resto o AA a mostrar que ainda pode vir a fazer das suas.




Os modelos têm andado a mostrar uma luta entre algumas depressões vindas do Atlântico e o anticiclone. 
Infelizmente, parece que o anticiclone está a ganhar terreno de saída em saída.  A  possível frente do próximo fim de semana está a perder " energia " de saída em saída( e já esteve tão bom ).

Parece que o Atlântico ainda não está com capacidade para  produzir grandes tempestades. 
Outra coisa que dizes,  e bem,  é,  a mais de 200 horas,  a previsão de anticiclone com temperaturas que seriam bem acima do normal para a época.  Uma corrente de Leste, nessa altura, penso que já deveria provocar temperaturas não tão elevadas. Sinal que o interior peninsular ainda está com pouca capacidade de arrefecimento.


----------



## ruka (18 Out 2016 às 23:10)

-as saídas de hoje foram um desastre, exceto para o sul do território.
-a ciclogenese que havia sido modelada para segunda/terça junto ao território desapareceu.
-a partir do meio da próxima semana quase todos os modelos mostram corrente de E/SE e temperaturas anormais para a época.

Vamos ver as próximas saídas se mantêm este cenário ou voltam a colocar como estava modelado nos dias anteriores.


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2016 às 23:56)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Modelos apontam para dias tempestuosos na próxima semana
> Opiniões?



A cada nova saída das previsões a chuva vai enfraquecendo (pelo que tenho visto)


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Out 2016 às 13:44)

Boa tarde alguem me sabe dizer se no fim da proxima semana a instabilidade vai continuar? O gfs  pelo menos ate dia 30 da alguma instabilidade mas nunca se sabe por isso e que estou a perguntar?


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2016 às 13:53)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde alguem me sabe dizer se no fim da proxima semana a instabilidade vai continuar? O gfs  pelo menos ate dia 30 da alguma instabilidade mas nunca se sabe por isso e que estou a perguntar?


É demasiado cedo para se ter um previsão correcta. As previsões fiáveis são sempre no curto prazo (3 dias), a mais de 10 dias são apenas tendências, basta ver que o evento que vai decorrer nos próximos dias, de sexta a terça já começou a ser modelado há muitos dias e todos os dias existem ajustes nas previsões, basta recordar que quando se começou a prever este evento os valores apontavam para uma tempestade, com pressão atmosférica extremamente baixa, ventos quase ciclónicos, neve acima dos 1000m, etc, e nada disso se vai passar.


----------



## james (19 Out 2016 às 17:55)

Péssima saída do GFS.  A frente parece que vai desaparecendo de saída em saída.  Agora já dá uma quantidade quase irrisória de precipitação. 
E, pelo contrário, fortalecimento do anticiclone, com temperaturas bem altas para a época para a semana. 

Vamos aguardar pela saída do ECM  e ver se segue a tendência. 

De uma frente fantástica que ia sendo modelada, temo que vamos acabar por ter quase nada. É pena...


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2016 às 18:08)

james disse:


> Péssima saída do GFS.  A frente parece que vai desaparecendo de saída em saída.  Agora já dá uma quantidade quase irrisória de precipitação.
> E, pelo contrário, fortalecimento do anticiclone, com temperaturas bem altas para a época para a semana.
> 
> Vamos aguardar pela saída do ECM  e ver se segue a tendência.
> ...



Segundo o IPMA  a previsão para sábado ( mas até lá devem ir actualizando ) é bastante animadora e aparentemente generalizada..

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) e com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral
das regiões Norte e Centro e nas terras altas a partir da tarde.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 19 de outubro de 2016 às 10:26 UTC_
_
_
Vamos ver como corre, mas de facto já esteve bem melhor.

De um modo geral aqui para Portugal continental  o GFS cortou bastante precipitação acumulada  até ás 240 horas, dando a entender que uma boa parte pode ficar  a Oeste, com o pessoal a ver boas células no satélite, mas ao longe sobre o mar.


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2016 às 18:20)

Nem vale a pena comentar a futorologia dos dois modelos porque é demasiado "Horrível"..

É que nem o UK se livra de um bloqueio,

GFS






ECMWF


----------



## james (19 Out 2016 às 18:39)

É incrível como,  num ápice, passámos de um  possível inverno antecipado para um possível Verão  ressurgido.

Pessoalmente, temo bastante estes bloqueios nesta época do ano. Não raras vezes duram demasiado tempo e " matam " a formação de grandes tempestades ( esta é sem dúvida uma das melhores épocas do ano para isso. Mas, claro está, sem bloqueios anticiclonicos).


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2016 às 19:00)

james disse:


> É incrível como, num ápice, passámos de um possível inverno antecipado para um possível Verão ressurgido.



Infelizmente os modelos estão tão confundidos como nós com o tempo... 
Enquanto o tempo não arrefeça durante umas semanas iremos continuar neste marasmo... O ano passado aconteceu o mesmo, inclusive até dezembro, já que me recordo de sair de casa às 8h e estarem uns 16º C/17ºC em meados de dezembro...


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2016 às 22:59)

Opá não sejam piegas Enquanto não houver dunas e camelos, já sabem, pode ainda ficar pior.

Os nipónicos, no dia 17, mandaram, indiretamente, um manguito ao frio em PT:



> In boreal winter, as a seasonally averaged view, most part of the globe will experience a warmer-than-normal condition, while some parts of Brazil, northern Europe, and northern Australia will experience a colder-than-normal condition.
> According to the seasonally averaged rainfall prediction, eastern China, Indo-China, East Africa, most parts of Europe, U.S. and the Far East (including Japan) might experience a drier condition during boreal fall, while most parts of Brazil, southern West Africa, western Central Africa, and South Africa will experience a wetter-than-normal condition. Australia will receive above normal rainfall during austral summer. Most parts of Japan will experience above normal temperature and below normal precipitation (less snowfall) in winter. Those may be associated with a warm Indian Ocean and a weak La Niña Modoki in the Pacific.



Já não deve faltar muito tempo para a próxima saída da IRI. Já de vez:

*The Met Office can now predict winter weather one year in advance *



> The Met Office has shown it can predict the weather one year in advance with its new £97 million supercomputer.
> 
> Scientists believe they can now forecast with some accuracy the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) weather phenomenon in the Atlantic Ocean which largely governs the British winter.





> After looking back at weather data going back to 1981, they discovered that they could largely predict what the winter weather would have done for the past 35 years, a year in advance, with 42 per cent accuracy.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...w-predict-winter-weather-one-year-in-advance/


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2016 às 08:39)

Orion disse:


> *The Met Office can now predict winter weather one year in advance *



"The new computer can perform more than 16,000 trillion calculations per second proving more accurate predictions than ever before." @Orion sinceramente creio que, por muitos cálculos por segundo que um computador faça, a natureza irá sem sempre tão aleatória que nenhuma previsão irá conseguir prever exactamente o tempo que irá acontecer a curto prazo (3 a 5 dias), quanto mais de um ano para o outro...  Isso nem a Maya ou o Bruxo de Fafe conseguem...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2016 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

BINGO!

Tudo indica que vou conseguir fazer piscina no Alentejo no final do mês... o ECM vê temperaturas em torno a 30ºC para o final do mês! O Cáceres Irish Fleadh terá pouco de Irish! Haja Guiness! 
Eu a pensar que ia fazer um roteiro mais cultural pelo Alentejo e Extremadura espanhola! #Verão_Eterno


----------



## james (20 Out 2016 às 10:08)

Depois de um curto período de Outono, parece que o verão está de regresso para  a semana.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2016 às 10:17)

A própria temperatura agua do mar está a 19ºC...o vento SO ainda a reaproximar aguas mais quentes junto às praias, vento leste a empurrar calor para cá...assim fica difícil,e estamos nós quase a entrar em Novembro. 
Agora menos dramático, venha lá essa chuva nos próximos dias.


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2016 às 10:23)

Este evento que se aproxima, para mim vale essencialmente pela frente do dia 23 ( e falando concretamente aqui para o Norte) depois disso é muito imprevisível e depende se a depressão se chega mais à costa ou não e a velocidade com que evolui para sul, tanto podem ocorrer bons aguaceiros/trovoadas, como apenas aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.


----------



## 1337 (20 Out 2016 às 10:25)

Agora cortaram de vez a antiga previsão de 10 dias do IPMA, agora não consigo ver mesmo as proabilidades de precipitação, enfim.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2016 às 10:28)

1337 disse:


> Agora cortaram de vez a antiga previsão de 10 dias do IPMA, agora não consigo ver mesmo as proabilidades de precipitação, enfim.


Está aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/index.jsp


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2016 às 10:37)

1337 disse:


> Agora cortaram de vez a antiga previsão de 10 dias do IPMA, agora não consigo ver mesmo as proabilidades de precipitação, enfim.



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/index.jsp

Continua a ser possível consultar através do PC 

Falando nisso, o ECM também deve andar sem saber bem o que fazer após terça-feira 25, pois baixa as temperaturas máximas e mínimas relativamente às inicialmente previstas e continua a garantir probabilidades de precipitação de 31% para Portalegre. Isso é quase 1 em cada 3 hipóteses de chover 
Por sua vez, o AEMET prevê para o dia 26, em Valência de Alcântara, 65% de probabilidades de chuva. 
Isto só denota o desnorte dos modelos... Se para 3/5 dias todos andam a prever situações dispares, quanto mais previsões acima das 120 horas...


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Out 2016 às 10:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/index.jsp
> 
> Continua a ser possível consultar através do PC
> 
> Falando nisso, o ECM também deve andar sem saber bem o que fazer após terça-feira 25, pois baixa as temperaturas máximas e mínimas relativamente às inicialmente previstas e continua a garantir probabilidades de precipitação de 31% para Portalegre. Isso é quase 1 em cada 3 hipóteses de chover



A mim tb nao esta a dar, estou no pc e esta a reencaminhar para a pagina inicial.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2016 às 10:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tudo indica que vou conseguir fazer piscina no Alentejo no final do mês... o ECM vê temperaturas em torno a 30ºC para o final do mês!



Conselho de um alentejano: aposta no tinto ou na geropiga com as castanhas, não fiques constipado com as "fresquinhas" 
Tal como Trás-os-Montes, as variações de temperatura chegam a ser bastante bruscas, principalmente nas mínimas. Enquanto no dia 14 estiveram 8,4ºC em Portalegre, ontem estavam 17,5 ºC. Para a semana podem estar novamente menos de 8 ºC  Tudo dependerá de quanto irá arrefecer o interior da Península, factor que os modelos ignoram e nós vivemos na pele, seja com o calor, seja com o frio


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2016 às 10:52)

Célia Salta disse:


> A mim tb nao esta a dar, estou no pc e esta a reencaminhar para a pagina inicial.



Off-Topic: no telemóvel também fez isso. Estou a entrar através do Google Chrome e pode ser que dependa também do navegador de internet.
Creio que, mais dia menos dia, esta ligação irá ser desactivada.


----------



## 1337 (20 Out 2016 às 11:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Está aqui: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/index.jsp


Eu sei do link, fui eu que postei em outro tópico, o problema é que agora não me abre e é sempre redireccionado


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Out 2016 às 11:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: no telemóvel também fez isso. Estou a entrar através do Google Chrome e pode ser que dependa também do navegador de internet.
> Creio que, mais dia menos dia, esta ligação irá ser desactivada.


tb ja exprimentei no edge e é a mesma coisa


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2016 às 11:03)

Quanto ao link, esqueçam. A informação dada é a de ontem, pelo que não deverá ter mais actualizações...


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2016 às 11:03)

1337 disse:


> Eu sei do link, fui eu que postei em outro tópico, o problema é que agora não me abre e é sempre redireccionado



A mim também não abre e  dá redirecionamento para a pagina principal do IPMA ..

Alguma falha temporária no site..


----------



## 1337 (20 Out 2016 às 11:08)

Snifa disse:


> A mim também não abre e  dá redirecionamento para a pagina principal do IPMA ..
> 
> Alguma falha temporária no site..


Foi-se de vez, tristeza


----------



## 1337 (20 Out 2016 às 11:22)

Acabei de lhes ligar, e realmente foi desactivada para sempre. Estão é a fazer umas alterações no site, vai haver novidades antes do final do ano, e contam coloca a probabilidade de precipitação de novo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2016 às 12:25)

1337 disse:


> Acabei de lhes ligar, e realmente foi desactivada para sempre. Estão é a fazer umas alterações no site, vai haver novidades antes do final do ano, e contam coloca a probabilidade de precipitação de novo.



Não concretizaram nada sobre as ditas alterações?

Será que veremos em breve alguma das nossas sugestões contempladas? Nomeadamente os mapas significativos e avisos?


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2016 às 13:08)

A situação já esteve muito melhor ao nível da precipitação mas sempre é melhor do que nada e pelo menos acaba por ser generalizada,












Tendo em conta o tempo que falta será semelhante a isto mais coisa menos coisa mas por mim podia ficar já assim. Veremos o desenlace das próximas saídas  .


----------



## 1337 (20 Out 2016 às 14:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não concretizaram nada sobre as ditas alterações?
> 
> Será que veremos em breve alguma das nossas sugestões contempladas? Nomeadamente os mapas significativos e avisos?


Não me foi dada essa informação, apenas que vão fazer alterações no site e que estão a contar ser antes do final do ano


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2016 às 00:15)

na próxima semana vamos ter 2 dias com vento moderado de leste que se vão transformar em 2 noites tropicais no algarve...

a precipitação dos próximos dias não é relevante, a depressão vai ficar muito longe e rapidamente sumirá pra sul.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2016 às 03:30)

Bom...acabou de acontecer algo no mínimo estranho. Estava no quarto quase a dormir e ouço um avião (comercial) a passar. Até aqui nada. Achei que era o da Star Air, como é costume passar de madrugada aqui na zona. Não liguei. Entretanto eis que volto a ouvir (mais longe) novamente o som de um avião. Achei aquilo algo estranho. Na altura pensei que era outro que tinha passado, mas mesmo assim não resisti dar um salto ao Flightradar. Mal chego lá percebi que era o mesmo avião e era um voo de passageiros (não da Star Air), e estava a borregar. Como não havia nenhum tráfego no Porto e dadas as condições meteorológicas, achei aquilo esquisito. 








Quando reparei que já ia praí na quarta volta, fez-me levantar da cama.  Ainda o vi a passar duas vezes. No total foram umas oito.

Quando começo a investigar mais sobre a companhia aérea e do local que provinha, eis que percebo que muito provavelmente era o voo charter de regresso do Sporting de Braga do jogo em Konya, ou de adeptos, não sei. Entretanto já aterrou. Algum problema de comunicações, na pista ou então a bordo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Out 2016 às 08:43)

É impressão minha ou o ECM, na última run, cortou bastante no calor previsto após este episódio de precipitações e instabilidade??? E o GFS torra a malta como o fazia o ECM... 
Bem podem comprar o tal computador ao Met Office, pois os computadores deles já devem a fazer poucos cálculos por segundo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2016 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

Os modelos a prazo continuam um "mimo"...

Parace que acertei nas férias e no local para fazer recompor o bronze já perdido do mês de Agosto! 

O IPMA não engana, Reguengos de Monsaraz:

28: 30ºC
29: 27ºC

Entrará por Novembro dentro? Até ao Natal?


----------



## blade (21 Out 2016 às 10:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Os modelos a prazo continuam um "mimo"...
> 
> ...



Está muito interessante ainda por cima este ano é bissexto portanto ainda faz menos sentido ter tanto calor nesta altura, segundo o gfs até parece que algumas zonas com sorte podem chegar até aos 33-35ºc e o recorde de Novembro é 30,xºc mas este calor vai ser a 27-29 outubro


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Out 2016 às 11:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Os modelos a prazo continuam um "mimo"...
> 
> ...



Tenho pena por ti, mas o IPMA acabou de baixar isso para 28º C e 26ºC. Como as coisas estão, arriscas-te a chegar cá e teres temperaturas de 20º C/21ºC  Ahhh e a chuva aparece no horizonte longínquo dos 10 dias


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2016 às 12:58)

Não está nada má a previsão,


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Out 2016 às 17:12)

olá boa tarde, uma pergunta esta superficie que esta afectar a região sul vai subindo para norte certo?


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2016 às 17:52)

António josé Sales disse:


> olá boa tarde, uma pergunta esta superficie que esta afectar a região sul vai subindo para norte certo?


Não. A instabilidade mais "relevante" ainda se encontra no oceano:


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Out 2016 às 18:17)

ok muito obrigado


----------



## jonas (21 Out 2016 às 21:42)

Queria interrogar-vos sobre duas questões:
-se acham que realmente pode nevar na serra da estrela
-se pode acumular alguma coisa.
Eu responderia respetivamente siim e não.

Acho que é um bom sinal vir esta instabilidade, no entanto para a semana preveem mais calor...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 10:19)

jonas disse:


> Queria interrogar-vos sobre duas questões:
> -se acham que realmente pode nevar na serra da estrela
> -se pode acumular alguma coisa.
> Eu responderia respetivamente siim e não.
> ...








A cota de neve andará no domingo quase todo o dia a rondar os 2000-2200 metros. Esporadicamente lá no topo pode ser que caia um outro floco, mas será pouca coisa, isto se cair. Em relação a acumulação de neve, parece-me estar completamente fora do cenário.


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 15:02)

Avisos laranja de precipitacao para o Porto, Braga,Viana e Vila Real!
Das 21h às 3 h!
Vamos ver...


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2016 às 15:07)

Boa tarde IPMA coloca quatro distritos do norte em alerta laranja devido á precipitação.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2016 às 17:00)

Boa tarde já mandei um e-mail ao IPMA por causa do radar a ver se resolvem a situação.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2016 às 18:43)

Bom finalmente o IPMA arranjou o radar..


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2016 às 19:40)

E para o final da próxima semana regressa o Verão???

Parece que os modelos continuam a insistir nisso e esta depressão a mover-se para as canárias vai ajudar nisso. A menos que haja aqui algum factor que esteja a baralhar os modelos. 
Estas cut-off são sempre um quebra cabeças para os modelos.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Out 2016 às 10:51)

Bom dia acham que os aguaceiros serão mais frequentes nas regiões centro e sul durante a tarde?


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2016 às 21:22)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1290012484373411&id=101779189863419&__tn__=C
nao desiludiu!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 12:14)

criz0r disse:


> Não quero agoirar de maneira nenhuma mas parece-me que o grosso da precipitação se ficará (mais uma vez) pelo mar, se estas previsões se mantiverem será esse o cenário,


Adoro o trollanço desta depressão... Tudo a pedir chuva e cai tudo no mar


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 12:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Adoro o trollanço desta depressão... Tudo a pedir chuva e cai tudo no mar



É um tiro no pé, até eu já estava entusiasmado em ver mais água  . Pode ser que me engane.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2016 às 09:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Tenho pena por ti, mas o IPMA acabou de baixar isso para 28º C e 26ºC. Como as coisas estão, arriscas-te a chegar cá e teres temperaturas de 20º C/21ºC  Ahhh e a chuva aparece no horizonte longínquo dos 10 dias



Previsões horribilis...

Reguengos com minimas entre os 14 e 17 graus e máximas entre os 24 e 27 graus para a ponte de 1 de Novembro... 
Definitivamente acertei nas férias!


----------



## james (25 Out 2016 às 09:24)

A subida da temperatura prevista a partir de amanhã será em principio de curta duração, apesar de máximas acima da média para a época.  Mas a partir do próximo fim de semana,  os modelos apontam para uma descida gradual das temperaturas, embora pareca existir um reforço do anticiclone. 

Vendo assim por alto, esta sequência  do tempo desde o verão está a fazer - me lembrar ( eu diria mesmo que para já é uma fotocópia) o período verão / Outono /2013/inverno 2014.

Na altura, recorde - se também tivemos um Verão quente e seco, um início de Outono curto mas tempestuoso. Um anticiclone que se prolongou por Novembro e Dezembro, mas foi gélido( tivemos apenas o mês de Novembro mais frio das últimas décadas ; eu ainda me lembro das mínimas de 2 graus negativos e das máximas de 5 graus) .
E tivemos um inverno frio e tempestuoso ( onde caiu por exemplo água - neve à cota zero) .

Se for para termos um remake de 2013/2014, eu assino já por baixo. 


P.S.  como já tenho dito, sou adepto da previsão empírica  do tempo baseado na observação do comportamento dos animais. E tenho observado uma grande azáfama dos animais este ano em recolher alimento ou procurar abrigo, principalmente as formigas ( que andam de um lado para o outro como loucas) .  Este tipo de comportamentos, nas minhas observações passadas, indiciam a aproximação de um inverno rigoroso.  Vamos vendo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2016 às 09:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Definitivamente acertei nas férias!



Off-Topic: Cá para mim temos um colega que mete cunhas ao S. Pedro...  Vá @Flaviense21, pede-lhe dois meses de chuva com frentes quentes, aquelas em que chove todo o dia e a terra absorve toda a água 
Só posso desejar-te umas boas férias pelo meu maravilhoso Alentejo.


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 10:09)

james disse:


> E tenho observado uma grande azáfama dos animais este ano em recolher alimento ou procurar abrigo, principalmente as formigas



É algo que tenho reparado nestes últimos tempos e é fácil de perceber até porque tenho um quintal, é que este ano já em pleno Outono e mesmo sabendo como são esses animais (formigas) tem sido impressionante que aproveitam todo o pequeno intervalo de sol para voltarem ao trabalho. Nunca me tinha acontecido isto aqui em casa mas lá que é verdade é.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2016 às 10:19)

james disse:


> Se for para termos um remake de 2013/2014, eu assino já por baixo.



Seja qual for o remake de um ano normal, em termos de outono/inverno, eu também assino por baixo. Infelizmente creio que, enquanto a atmosfera não arrefeça durante 15 dias, não iremos ter temperaturas normais para a época.


----------



## 1337 (25 Out 2016 às 10:38)

Eu a pensar que vinha alguma coisinha no fim de semana ou inicio da próxima e pronto, cortou tudo. É curioso que é sempre ao contrário do que queremos, corta sempre nunca põe


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2016 às 10:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Seja qual for o remake de um ano normal, em termos de outono/inverno, eu também assino por baixo. Infelizmente creio que, enquanto a atmosfera não arrefeça durante 15 dias, não iremos ter temperaturas normais para a época.


Curioso que para 5ª feira o ipma dá 27ºc/ 19ºc para Portalegre, queres ver que ainda vamos ter uma mínima tropical no fim de Outubro?


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2016 às 10:40)

1337 disse:


> Eu a pensar que vinha alguma coisinha no fim de semana ou inicio da próxima e pronto, cortou tudo. É curioso que é sempre ao contrário do que queremos, corta sempre nunca põe


Esperemos é que o AA não fique cá muito tempo...


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2016 às 10:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esperemos é que o AA não fique cá muito tempo...



Existem sempre duas perspectivas. Por um lado penso que ninguém quer grandes períodos anticiclónicos e sem precipitação. Por outro lado os dias de sol e o frio intenso também fazem parte do Outono / Inverno. Isto para dizer: Como sabemos por aqui é difícil termos a conjugação frio/chuva (aquilo que para a maioria dos entusiastas da meteorologia é a combinação perfeita e nos dá os eventos mais apetecíveis de Inverno). Assim o mais habitual é termos períodos mistos: depressões mais ou menos "frias" e períodos anticiclónicos que no pico do Inverno são geralmente frios, trazendo as fortes inversões, por vezes as sinceladas... Tudo tem a sua beleza, se não for em demasia.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2016 às 10:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> 5ª feira o ipma dá 27ºc/ 19ºc para Portalegre


Sinceramente já chega de noites tropicais... Saudades tenho de, há vinte anos, as manhãs frias no final de Outubro/início de Novembro em que tudo ficava branquinho. Naquela altura detestava, mas agora vejo que era o normal e o que faz sentido para a transição do Outono para o Inverno. Infelizmente até essa transição têm desaparecido...


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2016 às 11:50)

Assim fico ao ver a evolução dos modelos... Depressões que se formam entre os Açores e a Península e que, por artes mágicas, seguem de Este para Oeste  Ou somos já uma zona sub-tropical e começamos a ter ventos alísios, ou então a terra começou a rodar ao contrário...


----------



## blade (25 Out 2016 às 12:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sinceramente já chega de noites tropicais... Saudades tenho de, há vinte anos, as manhãs frias no final de Outubro/início de Novembro em que tudo ficava branquinho. Naquela altura detestava, mas agora vejo que era o normal e o que faz sentido para a transição do Outono para o Inverno. Infelizmente até essa transição têm desaparecido...


LOL, há 20 anos atrás? em 1995 teve onício de Novembro mais quente de sempre com mínimas de +19ºc em Lisboa


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2016 às 12:14)

blade disse:


> LOL, há 20 anos atrás?


@blade recordo-me bem de 1995. Entrei para o ensino superior nesse ano e as praxes foram em final de Outubro com temperaturas próximas das 30 ºC, mas na semana após terminarem, veio chuva durante várias semanas. Depois dessas chuvas, o tempo voltou a ser seco, mas frio.
Agora nem chuva nem frio...


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 13:15)

Após uma análise rápida, sou obrigado a concordar que tanto o GFS como o ECMWF a longo prazo só têm uma definição de palavra - "Horrível" .
Como isto vale o que vale a esta distância cá estaremos para o que der e vier .


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2016 às 18:44)

Começa a ser levantada a poeira que vai ser arrastada até nós nos próximos dias... As pessoas com sistemas respiratórios mais sensíveis vão notar...

(comparem o canto superior esquerdo da imagem - onde está o centro da depressão que nos afecta neste momento - vê-se o ar limpo (preto) - e o canto superior direito da imagem, onde mesmo com céu limpo, se nota perfeitamente a poeira no ar)


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2016 às 21:37)

A NOAA também erra nas suas previsões. E não é por pouco


----------



## james (26 Out 2016 às 09:11)

Mas deverá ser de curta duração.  A partir do fim de semana as temperaturas, em princípio , deverão começar a descer ( e bastante comparado com os próximos 2/3 dias) .

É o chamado " verão de São Martinho ".  A sua existência já foi  confirmada no nosso país, ocorrendo normalmente entre finais de Outubro e meados de Novembro.  Segundo o meteorologista Costa Alves, o fenómeno ocorre 9 em 10 anos.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Out 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia tens toda a razao james, este periodo verao de sao martinho e perfeitamente normal e ocorre praticamente todos os anos e um periodo em que a atmosfera se esta a preparar para o inverno e por isso e normal acontecer alem que como to dizes james e calor de pouca duracao pois a partir de sexta feira as temperaturas voltam a descer gradualmente, ainda bem porque eu detesto calor ainda por cima fora de epoca espero que seja um novembro muito chuvoso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 18:52)

*Está a dar neste momento no programa Portugal em directo na RTP1: 3 tornados atingiram o Baixo Alentejo.* Muitos estragos em Serpa. Mostraram imagens de 1200 oliveiras destruídas, postes eléctricos totalmente torcidos, muros deitados a baixo.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Out 2016 às 19:02)

Há pouco no portugal em directo deram a metrologista Maria João Frada do IPMA a falar das subida das temperaturas nos próximos dias e pelos vistos é sol de pouca dura.


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2016 às 11:17)

GFS está muito bom a médio/longo prazo, coloca a partir de dia 3/11 uma frente quase estacionária com precipitação até perder de vista e mais à frente um cenário apocalíptico para o extremo NW do País,


























Aguardamos as próximas saídas para ver se isto não muda muito .


----------



## PTG (27 Out 2016 às 17:27)

Tenho de o dizer, sei que o comentário não cabe nesta parte do fórum, mas se as "excelentes" previsões se concretizassem, Portugal estaria, no Inverno, debaixo de dilúvios contínuos, seguidos de furacões que acabavam em tempestades de neve. Durante o Verão, as mínimas mais baixas seriam na ordem dos 30ºC e as máximas rondariam, no mínimo, os 45ºC. Ainda bem que essas "excelentes" previsões são isso mesmo, previsões....e por enquanto temos um clima ameno, onde os episódios que exemplifiquei não passam de acidentes de percurso do nosso clima.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Out 2016 às 18:13)

PTG disse:


> (...) furacões que acabavam em tempestades de neve (...)


 Oi?


----------



## JAlves (27 Out 2016 às 19:05)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Oi?



Ironia...


----------



## criz0r (28 Out 2016 às 10:26)

PTG disse:


> e por enquanto temos um clima ameno, onde os episódios que exemplifiquei não passam de acidentes de percurso do nosso clima.



Bom dia colega, tirando o facto de nunca ter sido registado um Furacão em terras Lusitanas e as Tempestades de Neve ou Blizzards em Portugal serem pouco comuns não poderia concordar mais. As previsões são isso mesmo "previsões", e nesta altura do campeonato em que a precipitação é necessária somos todos obrigados a ansiar pelas "excelentes previsões".


----------



## james (28 Out 2016 às 11:24)

Portugal tem um clima temperado, como de uma forma geral é o clima europeu. 

Agora, relativamente às previsões,  é subjetivo e depende do gosto pessoal de cada um. 

Para mim, excelentes previsões era ter chuva até ao Natal, pelo menos. 

E péssimas previsões são o que vou vendo nos modelos, que vão  indicando temperaturas de quase 25 graus por Novembro fora.


----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2016 às 18:42)

uma situação de mau tempo no sul do país na primeira semana de novembro...

anticiclone ausente e baixas pressões relativas viajando no "canal" entre os açores e madeira são sempre muito suspeitas. Há que vigiar se não se trata de algum trânsito tropical.

trânsito tropical - restos, plumas, nada estruturalmente organizado mas condutor de situações severas.


----------



## rokleon (28 Out 2016 às 21:18)

Quando a manhã era mais fresquinha... (penso que estariam 12, 13 ºC nessa altura) Por outras palavras, menos ar humido, mais vento (e fresquinho), uma manhã mais próxima do que seria uma manhã de outono. Hoje a mínima em Aveiro foi de 20º C!
Tirada em Aveiro, esta segunda, 24/10, às 8:10, vista para Sudeste.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Out 2016 às 23:01)




----------



## Orion (28 Out 2016 às 23:39)

Para quem estiver interessado, a UE tem boletins climatológicos mensais com o intuito de auxiliar a agricultura (especialmente cereais):

https://ec.europa.eu/jrc/en/mars/bulletins

Nem todos os dados serão relevantes para todos mas há atlas semanais referentes à temperatura, precipitação... europeias.


----------



## Lightning (29 Out 2016 às 01:37)

Se me permitem o desabafo... Amanhã vou ao Ikea comprar uma cadeira para esperar sentado que venha alguma coisa de jeito, _meteorologicamente_ falando... Primeiro, é esperar que este Verão que entrou há uns dias acabe, e depois, o facto de olhar para os modelos até fere a alma de quem gosta de meteorologia...


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2016 às 02:04)

Lightning disse:


> Se me permitem o desabafo... Amanhã vou ao Ikea comprar uma cadeira para esperar sentado que venh
> a alguma coisa de jeito, _meteorologicamente_ falando... Primeiro, é esperar que este Verão que entrou há uns dias acabe, e depois, o facto de olhar para os modelos até fere a alma de quem gosta de meteorologia...



Deves estar a falar de um futuro muito próximo, pois a médio prazo, até está a ser cozinhado um bom evento e de um belo carácter convectivo. É esperar para ver.


Agora tempo de inverno nesta altura, com frio e chuva, isso é que seria invulgar de se ver neste nosso clima.


Cumps


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Out 2016 às 15:44)

Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer se a depressão que nos vai afectar a partir de quarta vai trazer chuva de jeito?? é que parece que a depressão é fraca.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2016 às 17:12)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer se a depressão que nos vai afectar a partir de quarta vai trazer chuva de jeito?? é que parece que a depressão é fraca.


 
Ela não é fraca até é melhor que a ultima o pior é que está a ser mostrada nos modelos demasiado a Oeste e com isso a melhor actividade ficaria no mar para os peixinhos aproveitarem... mas boas trovoadas parece já garantido entre dia 3 e dia 5 no mínimo..


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Out 2016 às 17:14)

ok muito obrigado Miguel


----------



## james (30 Out 2016 às 08:30)

No Médio prazo, segundo os modelos, lá se foi praticamente toda a precipitação que vinha há algum tempo a ser anunciada. Lá ficaremos, mais uma vez,  a ver navios e o evento a passar em alto mar.

Acima das 200 horas é que o " GFS " abre uma nova perspectiva.  A  de uma entrada de uma massa de ar frio.  Mas, contudo, não me parece que esteja a ser muito seguida pelo " ECM ". Será provavelmente mais um devaneio ( mais um)  do "GFS"  . Pelas nossas bandas, todas as possibilidades de entrada de massas de ar frio são rapidamente cortadas. 

Com a sorte que nós temos, ainda vamos ter o " verão de S. Martinho " mais uns tempos.


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2016 às 08:31)

esqueçam a chuva na próxima semana, excepto se estiverem nas ilhas... temos de aguardar por outra situação mais favorável.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Out 2016 às 10:18)

Tenham calma mesmo que o próximo evento seja um fiasco ainda agora vamos começar o mês de Novembro e recordo-vos que costuma ser um mês com bastante chuva  por isso vamos esperar tenho a certeza que não vai faltar muito até termos bons eventos que bem mereçemos.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2016 às 21:36)

Espero bem que se concretize o arrefecimento que os 2 principais modelos têm apontado a partir  de  dia 4/5 de novembro.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2016 às 21:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espero bem que se concretize o arrefecimento que os 2 principais modelos têm apontado a partir  de  dia 4/5 de novembro.


Pelo menos o ECM nesta nova saída, carregou no frio:




Começa a ficar interessante...
Vamos ver agora o GFS, mas pelo menos até agora têm estado em sintonia. Mas é melhor não ganhar esperanças pois com a chuva aconteceu o mesmo e depois foi o que foi. É sempre ao contrário do que queremos.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2016 às 21:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelo menos o ECM nesta nova saída, carregou no frio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Até acredito que arrefeça, a ser verdade passaríamos uma vez mais do 8 para 80 num instante, já começa ser regra.
Um pequeno exemplo neste mês tive uma minima de 21,5ºC, valor superior a 19 máximas registadas no presente mês.
PS: Curiosa a dificuldade perfeitamente aceitavel  dos modelos/ IPMA em prever mínimas em locais onde há inversão, registaste 8,7ºC o IPMA dava 13ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2016 às 21:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até acredito que arrefeça, a ser verdade passaríamos uma vez mais do 8 para 80 num instante, já começa ser regra.
> Um pequeno exemplo neste mês tive uma minima de 21,5ºC, valor superior a 19 máximas registadas no presente mês.
> PS: Curiosa a dificuldade perfeitamente aceitavel  dos modelos/ IPMA em prever mínimas em locais onde há inversão, registaste 8,7ºC o IPMA dava 13ºC.


Nem vale a pena olhar para as previsões de mínimas para aqui aqueles 5ºC previstos para dia 8 equivaliam a uns 2/3ºC na realidade  ou até menos. Hoje foram quase menos 5ºC. Caso se comecem a verificar essas previsões irei começar a fazer registos no forte local de inversão que já falei algumas vezes no tópico do sul.


----------



## PTG (31 Out 2016 às 10:11)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia colega, tirando o facto de nunca ter sido registado um Furacão em terras Lusitanas e as Tempestades de Neve ou Blizzards em Portugal serem pouco comuns não poderia concordar mais. As previsões são isso mesmo "previsões", e nesta altura do campeonato em que a precipitação é necessária somos todos obrigados a ansiar pelas "excelentes previsões".


 Ironia, escrevi com ironia. Ninguém põe em causa que a chuva faz falta, mas apercebo-me que alguns membros quase querem "obrigar" a meteorologia a vergar-se a algumas previsões. Enfim quem entendeu, entendeu, quem não entendeu azar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Out 2016 às 10:31)

Grande confusão nos modelos para os próximos dias...
Enquanto o GFS insiste na chuva (apesar de pouca para aquilo que é necessário) durante as próximas 150 horas e a entrada fria para o próximo fim de semana, o ECM continua a cortar, cortar, cortar (tipo Comissão Europeia) na chuva, apesar de prever igualmente na entrada fria para Domingo.
Igualmente estranho a disparidade nas previsões do IPMA e do AEMET, pois se a base é o ECM, como explicar as diferenças nas previsões...
IPMA






AEMET


----------



## james (31 Out 2016 às 13:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Grande confusão nos modelos para os próximos dias...
> Enquanto o GFS insiste na chuva (apesar de pouca para aquilo que é necessário) durante as próximas 150 horas e a entrada fria para o próximo fim de semana, o ECM continua a cortar, cortar, cortar (tipo Comissão Europeia) na chuva, apesar de prever igualmente na entrada fria para Domingo.
> Igualmente estranho a disparidade nas previsões do IPMA e do AEMET, pois se a base é o ECM, como explicar as diferenças nas previsões...
> IPMA
> ...




As previsões do IPMA  ,quer mensal ou de longo prazo, deixam muito a desejar. Quantas vezes não mudam do 8 para o 80 de uma previsão para a próxima....

De resto, neste momento, penso que acima das 100 horas, não vale a pena ligar muito. Acho que os modelos sabem tanto como nós sobre a evolução do estado do tempo.


----------



## Microburst (31 Out 2016 às 15:15)

Um pedido de ajuda, se for possível: que tempo será de esperar para amanhã, dia 1, da parte da tarde na região da Grande Lisboa? Olhando para os vários modelos fiquei algo confuso, para dizer a verdade. 

É que nós aqui em Cacilhas temos amanhã a festa e procissão da Nossa Senhora do Bom Sucesso a partir das 15h, e como vêm sempre muitas pessoas para assistir à mesma convinha tentar antecipar um pouco o que se poderá esperar em termos de condições atmosféricas.

Desde já obrigado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Out 2016 às 15:27)

james disse:


> De resto, neste momento, penso que acima das 100 horas, não vale a pena ligar muito. Acho que os modelos sabem tanto como nós sobre a evolução do estado do tempo.



O problema é que nem sequer a 36 horas os modelos estão de acordo...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2016 às 15:45)

Microburst disse:


> Um pedido de ajuda, se for possível: que tempo será de esperar para amanhã, dia 1, da parte da tarde na região da Grande Lisboa? Olhando para os vários modelos fiquei algo confuso, para dizer a verdade.
> 
> É que nós aqui em Cacilhas temos amanhã a festa e procissão da Nossa Senhora do Bom Sucesso a partir das 15h, e como vêm sempre muitas pessoas para assistir à mesma convinha tentar antecipar um pouco o que se poderá esperar em termos de condições atmosféricas.
> 
> Desde já obrigado.



Boas,

Em principio, estará a chover, ainda que a chuva seja fraca.
Espreita aqui:

http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Setúbal/Cacilhas/hour_by_hour.html
(Baseado do ECMWF)


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2016 às 16:26)




----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Out 2016 às 16:48)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Off-Topic: Alvito ou Cuba inundados...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2016 às 16:53)

Saída das 12z do GFS a prever mínimas de 2/3°C lá para dia 8/9.Acho que vamos passar de uma anomalia positiva para uma anomalia negativa. Vamos ver se será um prenúncio de um inverno bastante frio.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2016 às 16:54)

Todos os modelos apontam para a possibilidade de aguaceiros e/ ou trovoadas, mas já sabemos como  é difícil os modelos preverem com exactidão  este tipo de situações e depois saem saídas disparatadas


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2016 às 16:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Saída das 12z do GFS a prever mínimas de 2/3°C lá para dia 8/9.Acho que vamos passar de uma anomalia positiva para uma anomalia negativa. Vamos ver se será um prenúncio de um inverno bastante frio.


Pode ter 2 interpretações: se for frio em principio será seco, se for " quente" deverá ser chuvoso, normalmente é assim. Veremos


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2016 às 17:01)

Vai começando a aparecer algum frio:




Veremos as próximas saídas...


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2016 às 17:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O problema é que nem sequer a 36 horas os modelos estão de acordo...



Olhando o teu histórico, queixas-te imenso dos modelos, será que nunca te passou pela cabeça que se calhar o problema é teu ao não saberes como interpretar a incerteza de modelos?




Dias Miguel disse:


> Assim fico ao ver a evolução dos modelos... Depressões que se formam entre os Açores e a Península e que, por artes mágicas, seguem de Este para Oeste  Ou somos já uma zona sub-tropical e começamos a ter ventos alísios, ou então a terra começou a rodar ao contrário...





Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Continua a ser de loucos até às 192h, mas a a run de 00z era de tal forma alucinada que previa temperaturas diurnas em quase todo o país acima de 20ºC / 22ºC até às 384h





Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio que nem o ECM anda lá muito bom da tola...





Dias Miguel disse:


> Infelizmente não é só o GFS, é também o ECM.. O estanho é ver a previsāo do IPMA tão diferente do AEMET.





Dias Miguel disse:


> Grande confusão nos modelos para os próximos dias...


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2016 às 17:32)

Como ainda não vi associações entre as condições meteorológicas vigentes no continente e o aquecimento global, vou fazê-la 

Há uns dias saiu uma notícia em que alegavam que o sul de Espanha se vai tornar um deserto em 2100. Isso depois entra-se no jogo das probabilidades.

Se o Algarve tiver 3 invernos secos por década e passar a ter 4 invernos secos por década nominalmente não houve um aumento brutal (+1). Já em termos de percentagem, a probabilidade de se ter um inverno seco no Algarve subiu 10% (e isso é bastante relevante). São mudanças mais ou menos insidiosas que só se tornam óbvias passados muitos anos. Mas podia ser pior. O país está a ficar com menos malta e a parte sul não é extremamente povoada.

Paralelamente, os Australianos (país que também sofre com um anticiclone teimoso) há poucos dias publicou um relatório no que concerne às mudanças climato-meteorológicas:












Até que ponto é que o homem tem influência? Bastante discutido e em parte é indiferente. É problemático na mesma.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2016 às 17:50)

Já de vez deixo as minhas sugestões para a vestimenta do Halloween


----------



## james (31 Out 2016 às 18:55)

A entrada fria que vai sendo delineada pelos modelos a médio prazo seria bastante interessante para a época. 
Mas ainda falta demasiado tempo, ainda vai dar muitas voltas. 
Mas volto a realçar, espantoso o paralelismo entre este ano e 2013. 
Recordo que nesse inverno tivemos alguns episódios bem interessante de conjugação de chuva e frio.


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Out 2016 às 21:23)

Vince disse:


> Olhando o teu histórico, queixas-te imenso dos modelos, será que nunca te passou pela cabeça que se calhar o problema é teu ao não saberes como interpretar a incerteza de modelos?



Caro @Vince, claro que isso já me passou pela cabeça, tal como à generalidade dos participantes neste fórum, leigos das questões probabilísticas e incertezas das previsões de médio e longo prazo. Talvez seja mesmo isso: falta de interpretação... ou falta de sapiência meteorológica... ou ser um "queixinhas do caraças" para que alguém do staff comente as minhas incertezas... 
Bom, como nem nisto consigo deixar de me queixar ou questionar, humildemente pergunto a quem percebe: que raio se passa com os modelos, para além da comum incerteza outonal, não acertam nada para além das 120 horas??

PS: perdoem o off-topic...


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2016 às 22:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Caro @VinceBom, como nem nisto consigo deixar de me queixar ou questionar, humildemente pergunto a quem percebe: que raio se passa com os modelos, para além da comum incerteza outonal, não acertam nada para além das 120 horas??



Quando o modelo da Panasonic for oficial e finalmente apresentado não haverá mais dúvidas


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2016 às 22:52)

@Orion, o Algarve ter 3 Invernos secos numa década, só se for nos teus sonhos.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2016 às 23:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @Orion, o Algarve ter 3 Invernos secos numa década, só se for nos teus sonhos.



Não tenho grandes conhecimentos sobre a climatologia do Algarve. Escrevi aquilo como exemplo no que concerne à quantificação das alterações climáticas


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2016 às 02:53)

*Changes of climatic zones in Europe*

https://ilmasto-opas.fi/oppimismoduulit/muutos-ilmastovyohykkeissa/?lang=en

Um pequeno gráfico interativo. 

No que concerne aos glaciares há um bom relatório aqui do ano passado. Os gráficos mais relevantes:


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2016 às 17:14)

modelos complicados, particularmente o GFS.

um período seco extenso em novembro. Não dou nada pela previsão de chuva no próximo sábado.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2016 às 17:29)

Pior que qualquer dia das bruxas este GFS, até dia 20 uns 2 ou 3 dias com chuva e nada de especial... muito complicado ficar sequer perto da média este mês e assim se vai o segundo mês mais chuvoso


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Nov 2016 às 17:34)

Tenham calma com essas previsões ainda agora o mês de Novembro começou.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2016 às 17:35)

é verdade 2 ou 3 diazitos de chuva e depois regressa a secura... enfim.


----------



## james (1 Nov 2016 às 17:56)

A médio prazo, finalmente, parece vir algum frio, temperaturas mais de acordo com a época.


Periodos anticiclonicos frios também  fazem parte do clima do nosso outono / inverno. Nao ha  ano nenhum que nao aparecam. E também tem a sua beleza. 
E nao tem nada a ver com os periodos de sol que tivemos no outono do ano passado, com tempo seco e ameno. Isso sim foi uma anormalidade  para as nossas bandas .


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2016 às 18:00)

Tempo frio igual a tempo seco...bahh


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2016 às 20:56)

Probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 10 mms entre as 12h do dia 4 e as 12h do dia 5.





Probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 5 mms entre as 12h do dia 4 e as 12h do dia 5.






Até ao dia 4 as probabilidades não são muito favoráveis daí que não tenha publicado (GFS 12z). Com o tempo certamente haverão algumas alterações.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2016 às 10:13)

Tenho andado afastado mas cheirou-me a frio e por isso cá estou eu heheh
Olhando aos modelos a próxima semana promete ser gelada, ainda mais tendo em conta que ainda estamos no inicio de novembro... Será que vemos o primeiro nevão do ano?  Olhando aos meteogramas até poderia nevar em Montalegre por exemplo, mas ainda falta muito claro. Mas o frio esse já ninguém o tira. Bem-Vindo, Inverno.
Agora já nem há outono, passamos 30 graus de maxima para 10 em 3 ou 4 dias...


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2016 às 11:11)

Bom, parece que finalmente vou deixar este hábito irritante de não saber que vestuário usar,











Quanto a instabilidade, nem vale a pena comentar os dois principais modelos, 1º porque está péssimo 2º porque obviamente a fiabilidade é 0.


----------



## james (2 Nov 2016 às 12:35)

Ainda a mais de 72 horas, por isso ainda sem grande grau de fiabilidade, mas para o próximo domingo/ segunda, bela entrada fria que vai sendo modelada. E a cota de neve vai baixando a cada saída, já nos 500 metros. E as Temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 11/ 12 graus em algumas regiões do Litoral.

O grau de probabilidade  de se concretizar ainda é relativamente baixo, mas quer o GFS quer o ECM estão ( muito)  firmes na concretização deste cenário e não vacilam em nenhuma saída.

Acredito que, pelo menos, a manter - se este cenário, as terras altas do Norte e Centro verão a primeira queda de neve deste ano hidrológico.

Outra coisa também que me parece óbvia é que, a manter- se este cenário, estamos perante uma clara mudança de padrão, finalmente.
O frio vai começar gradualmente a instalar - se.  Se será seco ou instável, ainda tudo é possível, os modelos estão indecisos a médio prazo.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2016 às 18:39)

O GFS até dá queda de neve para aqui a cotas superiores a 800m para 3ª feira  era bom era, mas tenho muitas dúvidas...


----------



## vitamos (2 Nov 2016 às 18:55)

Uma pequena nota que acho interessante no dia (e naquilo que pode ser a noite) hoje:

Muitas vezes avalia-se a severidade dos fenómenos convectivos e a possibilidade de trovoadas pelo CAPE. Já foi referido muitas vezes que o CAPE por si só é falível, porque o mesmo pode ser favorável e os restantes ingredientes não se encontrarem lá. Hoje temos um exemplo claro: Vejam o CAPE previsto por exemplo pelo GFS para o litoral centro e sul no período noturno e aquilo que está a ser efectivamente a atividade eléctrica neste fim do dia.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2016 às 22:00)

Bom arrefecimento, maximas de 14/15ºC e com vento forte no litoral, grizo a caminho.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Nov 2016 às 14:47)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionante a previsão a 10 dias dos dois principais modelos, um vigoroso AA a bloquear tudo


Off-Topic: creio que depois do "Verão dos Marmelos", sempre vem o "Verão de S. Martinho".  Algum dia aparece por ai o "Verão da passagem do ano"... 

É normal os modelos colocarem o AA "eterno" durante dias a fio, mas creio que até lá haverá muitas mudanças, até porque esta descida acentuada de temperatura para domingo/segunda irá baralhar ainda mais os cálculos dos modelos e as suas previsões. Uma coisa é certa, o ambiente tende a arrefecer e (espero) que durante um bom período, pois já basta de calor fora de época...


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Nov 2016 às 14:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: creio que depois do "Verão dos Marmelos", sempre vem o "Verão de S. Martinho".  Algum dia aparece por ai o "Verão da passagem do ano"...
> 
> É normal os modelos colocarem o AA "eterno" durante dias a fio, mas creio que até lá haverá muitas mudanças, até porque esta descida acentuada de temperatura para domingo/segunda irá baralhar ainda mais os cálculos dos modelos e as suas previsões. Uma coisa é certa, o ambiente tende a arrefecer e (espero) que durante um bom período, pois já basta de calor fora de época...


Sim que venha o frio para saber o que vestir já chega deste tempo em q todos temos um pouco do miudo do karate kid dentro de nos...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (3 Nov 2016 às 19:47)

Agreste disse:


> comecei a correr, começou a chuviscar...
> deixei de correr, deixou de chuviscar...



Run, Agreste, run!...


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Nov 2016 às 19:59)

Más noticias mês de Outubro seco e muito quente esperemos que esta situação mude.

O mês de outubro de 2016, em Portugal Continental, foi quente e seco. O valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi de 17.62 °C, +1.41 °C acima do valor normal, e corresponde ao 5º valor mais alto desde 2000; valores da temperatura média superiores aos de 2016, ocorreram em 20% dos anos. O valor médio da temperatura máxima, 23.31 °C, foi muito superior ao valor normal, com uma anomalia de +2.08 °C e foi o 4º valor mais alto desde 2000. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 11.91 °C foi superior ao valor normal, com uma anomalia de +0.72 °C. Valores da temperatura mínima superiores aos de 2016, ocorreram em 30% dos anos De referir a ocorrência de dois períodos de tempo quente: no início do mês, com valores diários de temperatura máxima muito acima do valor normal; no final do mês, valores muito altos da temperatura mínima e da temperatura máxima . Nos últimos dias do mês iniciou-se uma onda de calor, nos dias 26 ou 27, com duração de 6 ou 7 dias nas regiões do Norte e Centro. O total de precipitação foi cerca de 75% do normal classificando-se o mês de outubro como seco. De referir no entanto que no dia 12 devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria de atividade moderada ocorreram valores significativos de precipitação em todo o território, trovoadas e queda de granizo em alguns locais. De destacar também o período de 23 a 25 de outubro, em que ocorreram valores máximos de precipitação em 24 horas que excederam os 20 mm no interior do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Nov 2016 às 19:59)

Fonte IPMA


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 20:04)

Mias um Mês para esquecer ou recordar... Novembro vai no mesmo caminho na parte da secura...


----------



## james (4 Nov 2016 às 20:30)

O resumo do mês de Outubro atrás referido parece demasiado generalizado e dá uma ideia errada acerca das condições meteorológicas em algumas regiões no mês passado. 
Por exemplo, em termos de precipitação, aqui no Norte, o mês foi praticamente normal. 
E em termos de temperatura, o mês foi bipolar. 
A primeira quinzena registou temperaturas normais para a época. O terco final do mês é que foi realmente quente, com uma onda de calor com temperaturas máximas incríveis para a época.


----------



## cardu (4 Nov 2016 às 21:48)

Portugal mais parece Angola... vem agora 2 ou 3 dias de frio, mas depois por altura de São Martinho em diante é sempre ISO 12 com temperaturas acima dos 25 graus.... Que saudades das geadas de Novembro.


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2016 às 09:14)

podemos ter algumas geadas neste periodo mais monótono... embora me pareça que o anticiclone não vem para ficar. 

A posição não é má de todo estar aqui a oeste de nós pois estamos do lado descedente - o mais frio e o menos estável - e pode a qualquer momento subir e ligar-se com alguma alta pressão junto da gronelândia.

Em cima de nós ou este de portugal, centrado no mediterrâneo era muito mais difícil de arrancar. E claro, ficávamos do lado ascedente que é o mais quente e o mais estável.

O jet stream muito forte nesta altura no pacífico esfrangalha-se todo lá para o final do prazo do modelo. As altas pressões vão subir de novo.


----------



## james (5 Nov 2016 às 10:04)

Há Portugal e Portugal. 
No Norte não estou a ver temperaturas acima dos 25 graus nos próximos tempos nem nada que se pareça. 
E há até a possibilidade de continuação da instabilidade. 

Mas se vier o AA não há nada de anormal nisso. Ele faz parte desde sempre do nosso clima, não foi trazido pelo aquecimento global. 

De resto, as pessoas têm que se decidir se querem frio ou possibilidade de alguma instabilidade.  
Se querem frio " desejem " que venham aqueles AA com altíssimas pressões, com uma corrente de N/ NE bem fria e com aquelas brutais geadas. Mas aí também tínhamos AA até ao Natal. 
Ao menos depois não se queixem que nunca mais chove.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2016 às 11:34)

james disse:


> Há Portugal e Portugal.
> No Norte não estou a ver temperaturas acima dos 25 graus nos próximos tempos nem nada que se pareça.
> E há até a possibilidade de continuação da instabilidade.
> 
> ...


Nem no norte nem em lado nenhum! O maximo que vejo até mesmo para aqui é 21°C. Às vezes até é bom o AA vir agora do que só em dezembro, tal como foi em 2014 e depois o inverno foi o que foi. Em 2013 novembro foi bastante seco e depois o inverno foi muito chuvoso. As previsões sazonais não estão animadoras para o inverno mas valem o que valem.
Vamos ver, não vamos pensar que o AA vem já para ficar.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Nov 2016 às 11:47)

Concordo com o Joralentejano mais vale o AA agora do que em Dezembro que é um mês que costuma chover bastante, enquanto ás previsões de um inverno seco ainda é muito cedo para saber se não sabemos o tempo que vai fazer para daqui a uma semana quanto mais para o inverno vamos aguardar não vale apena estarmos sempre a especular vamos aguardar com calma e serenidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2016 às 12:26)

Não há muita diferença entre Novembro e Dezembro em termos médios em relação á chuva.
Olhando os modelos vem aí uns dias mais frios mas não é nada por aí além afinal já estamos em Novembro e nem calor de 25ºc em lado nenhum.


----------



## 1337 (5 Nov 2016 às 14:42)

O que estou a achar um pouco estranho é ainda não ter sido atingido por praticamente nenhuma frente de jeito até agora, onde estão aquelas frentes que faziam chover durante um dia inteiro? O que tem chovido por aqui é tudo em modo aguaceiro, enquanto vierem de S ou SW isso não vai mudar. Precisamos daquelas frentes ou depressões que vêm de NW e varrem o país de norte a sul.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2016 às 14:56)

1337 disse:


> O que estou a achar um pouco estranho é ainda não ter sido atingido por praticamente nenhuma frente de jeito até agora, onde estão aquelas frentes que faziam chover durante um dia inteiro? O que tem chovido por aqui é tudo em modo aguaceiro, enquanto vierem de S ou SW isso não vai mudar. Precisamos daquelas frentes ou depressões que vêm de NW e varrem o país de norte a sul.


Já lá vai o tempo em que era assim, por acaso á bastante tempo que não há dias assim por aqui, ai no norte sempre tiveram várias dias com muita chuva no inverno passado.
Ultimamente quando vem uma frente, descarrega bem em menos de uma hora e depois pára logo a seguir, e a tendência é cada vez mais essa.


----------



## 1337 (5 Nov 2016 às 15:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Já lá vai o tempo em que era assim, por acaso á bastante tempo que não há dias assim por aqui, ai no norte sempre tiveram várias dias com muita chuva no inverno passado.
> Ultimamente quando vem uma frente, descarrega bem em menos de uma hora e depois pára logo a seguir, e a tendência é cada vez mais essa.


Nem mais, as frentes são cada vez mais fortes, mas num curto espaço de tempo. Em 1 hora a frente acaba e deixa uns 20 mm. Quero é depressões de NW que isso é que vale a pena


----------



## james (5 Nov 2016 às 16:14)

A ideia que eu tenho é que enquanto não tivermos um padrão bem vincado de Oeste ou uma Corrente forte de NE/ Leste, que provoque uma série de dias consecutivos de chuva ou um tempo seco mas frio, respectivamente, não saímos deste tempo assim. 
Por exemplo, no Outono de 2012 e 2014 tivemos fortes correntes oceânicas que trouxeram muitos dias seguidos de chuva. E no Outono de 2013 tivemos uma forte Corrente de NE, que trouxe tempo seco mas gélido. 

Para já, e enquanto continuarmos com esta luta entre a passagem de frentes oceânicas e o Anticiclone, com cada um a tentar recuperar rapidamente as suas posições, não saímos deste tempo meio insosso, que nem temos chuva por aí além nem frio. 


Mas eu também tenho a ideia que antigamente havia correntes mais fortes e duradouras, quer oceânicas quer continentais, o que dava grande períodos seguidos quer de chuva quer de tempo gélido. 
Nos últimos anos parece que na maior parte do ano há uma luta entre frentes / Anticiclone, o que dá um tempo que parece que nem é carne nem peixe.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Nov 2016 às 17:22)

De facto é isso que eu tenho notado está constantemente a haver luta entre depressões e o anticiclone parece um combate de boxe, por isso é que temos dias com bom tempo intercalados com alguma chuva vamos aguardar, por mim podiam estar semanas seguidas a chover só fazia bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2016 às 18:34)

Agreste disse:


> podemos ter algumas geadas neste periodo mais monótono... embora me pareça que o anticiclone não vem para ficar.



Esta madrugada as geadas vão ser potenciadas pelo facto de ter chovido e o solo/superfícies já estarem molhadas.


----------



## james (8 Nov 2016 às 12:09)

Hoje à noite vai passar mais uma frente expresso. 
Vai descarregar de forma um pouco significativa no Norte e desaparecer rapidamente. 
Vamos ter que continuar à espera das depressões que tragam tempo instável de forma prolongada. 

A médio prazo, o Anticiclone começa a ganhar terreno, mas parece que sem temperaturas baixas, até diria amenas para a época, em perspectiva. 
Parece que este episódio com algum frio também foi um evento - expresso.  
Parece que vamos ter que continuar à espera do frio a sério e mais ou menos prolongado.


----------



## AMFC (11 Nov 2016 às 09:34)

A chuva a sério vai sendo adiada, Novembro parece que vai ser um mês seco na maior parte do país.


----------



## james (11 Nov 2016 às 10:38)

Continua a luta entre Anticiclone e passagem de frentes atlânticas de fraca/ média atividade. 
Enquanto continuar esta " luta ", continuaremos de forma alternada entre dias amenos ( mas sem a temperatura subir muito)  e dias de chuva ( mas sem chover muito)  . Basta ver os modelos, acima das 120 horas sai uma previsão diferente a cada saída. 
Ao contrário do que muitas vezes é senso comum, esta situação é tipica de estações de transição.  Periodos com um marcado padrão atmosférico, seja ele qual for, são situações anómalas quer no Outono quer na Primavera. 

Mas acredito que, à medida que nos aproximarmos de Dezembro, vão aumentar as hipóteses de fortalecimento de um padrão atmosférico. 

E tem que se ter atenção ao possível fortalecimento do fenómeno " La Nina ", que pode influenciar ( indiretamente) o padrão que se estabelecer no inverno e o fortalecer de forma exponencial, podendo levar à ocorrência de fenómenos  mais extremos para as nossas Latitudes, como já ocorreu num passado não muito longínquo (ATENCAO QUE ESTOU APENAS A ESPECULAR NESTE PONTO)  .

De resto, se me perguntarem se prefiro este  " braço de ferro " entre sistemas agora ou no inverno, eu responderia que prefiro mil vezes agora. 
Já se sabe que lutas entre sistemas no inverno " matam " os melhores fenómenos de chuva e frio ( principalmente este), que quer se queira quer não é no inverno que mais ( e melhores)  hipóteses têm de ocorrer.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Nov 2016 às 13:24)

james disse:


> Periodos com um marcado padrão atmosférico, seja ele qual for, são situações anómalas quer no Outono quer na Primavera.



@james infelizmente nada é como era...



james disse:


> Basta ver os modelos, acima das 120 horas sai uma previsão diferente a cada saída.



Talvez, por volta do dia 20 haja algumas mudanças substanciais, mas claro que, conforme estão os modelos, é pura especulação...


----------



## james (11 Nov 2016 às 14:19)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @james infelizmente nada é como era...
> 
> 
> 
> Talvez, por volta do dia 20 haja algumas mudanças substanciais, mas claro que, conforme estão os modelos, é pura especulação...




Queres dizer, Dias Miguel,  que por vezes o calendário parece trocado? 

Sim, realmente, nos últimos anos, em alguns alturas parecia que o calendário parecia trocado.
Em 2013, tivemos o inverno no Outono; no ano passado tivemos o verão na Primavera ; este ano tivemos o inverno na Primavera.

Simples coincidências ou alguma alteração  no calendário das estações em curso só o futuro o dirá.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Nov 2016 às 14:44)

james disse:


> Sim, realmente, nos últimos anos, em alguns alturas parecia que o calendário parecia trocado.



Era exactamente isso que quis dizer. Creio que os Verões terão tendência em prolongar-se pelo Outono, deixando pouca ou nenhuma transição da época quente para o frio do Inverno, o qual já não é nada como era há várias décadas...


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Nov 2016 às 17:00)

Esta previsão do Ipma deixou-me admirado mas com esperança de um sábado chuvoso.

Previsão para sábado, 12.novembro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.


*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva nas regiões do litoral a partir do meio da manhã,
estendendo-se gradualmente ao interior, e sendo pontualmente forte
no litoral a partir da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte no litoral e
nas terras altas a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas no interior e no Algarve
até meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca no Alto Alentejo a partir do final da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, a partir da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da manhã, sendo pontualmente
forte a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde.
Neblina matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 11 de novembro de 2016 às 11:9 UTC_


----------



## james (13 Nov 2016 às 13:27)

Acima das 120 horas, quer o ECM quer o GFS estão a " apostar " num período chuvoso mais ou menos generalizado. 

Será que é desta que vamos ter um período de instabilidade prolongada? 
Ou  vai desaparecer tudo nas próximas saídas?


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2016 às 13:54)

james disse:


> Acima das 120 horas, quer o ECM quer o GFS estão a " apostar " num período chuvoso mais ou menos generalizado.
> 
> Será que é desta que vamos ter um período de instabilidade prolongada?
> Ou  vai desaparecer tudo nas próximas saídas?



Depende da zona do país, é que generalizada é que não tem nada, a partir das 120 horas, colocam chuva mas é no Norte, com mais ênfase no Minho e Douro Litoral, mas no resto do país e á medida que formos descendo a precipitação vai desaparecendo. No Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve, a precipitação só está prevista para dia 21 ou 22 de Novembro, antes não choverá, ou seja, já no 2º painel do GFS, ou seja, será mais 1 semana seca no sul do país, e chuva daqui a uma semana é mais do mesmo. O mês será seco, só se isto der uma volta de 180º para mudar completamente a situação, mesmo no Norte, as coisas também não estão famosas e  na generalidade, Novembro poderá ser seco em todo o país.

Desde Outubro, que falam que vem aí a mudança de padrão, certo é que vamos a meio do mês e a única coisa que ocorreu foi uma cut-off, senão as coisas estavam bem piores no Algarve, mas o GFS prever 7 mm até às 240 horas na zona de Castro Verde/Mértola, é assustador a zona mais problemática ao nível da seca vai continuar e sem fim à vista.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2016 às 14:39)

Ontem choveu torrencialmente aqui à noite, como eu já não via há um bom tempo. Mas com o sol que está hoje e com o tempo que está previsto, foi basicamente a mesma coisa que dar uma demão de cera num chão que não via cera há 100 anos.


----------



## ruka (13 Nov 2016 às 19:37)

bela saída do ECMWF 12z, ainda com devidas cautelas... mas parece que a partir de dia 20 o anticiclone dos açores irá se descolar para sul e deixar passar depressoes próprias da época


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2016 às 11:32)

james disse:


> Eu já tinha escrito noutro tópico que os modelos indiciavam um cenário de instabilidade GENERALIZADO a todo o país.
> 
> Ainda falta bastante tempo, por isso deve olhar - se com cautela, mas não está mau não...



Vamos esperar pela próxima run do ECM, para confirmar esta evolução, pois creio que na última houve algumas alterações que me levantam reticências acerca da continuidade da instabilidade para além da próxima terça-feira. Isto porque a run 06z do GFS normalmente segue o agravamento/desagravamento ocorrido na run 12z do ECM


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2016 às 11:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vamos esperar pela próxima run do ECM, para confirmar esta evolução, pois creio que na última houve algumas alterações que me levantam reticências acerca da continuidade da instabilidade para além da próxima terça-feira. Isto porque a run 06z do GFS normalmente segue o agravamento/desagravamento ocorrido na run 12z do ECM



Eu acho a última saída do ECM 0z bastante boa, e claramente aposta na continuidade da instabilidade para além da próxima terça-feira.

A distância ainda é grande por isso vamos acompanhando:


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2016 às 11:59)

Snifa disse:


> continuidade da instabilidade para além da próxima terça-feira.



Correcto @Snifa, corrijo o que disse... Tinha ficado com a imagem da Terça-Feira e não tinha reparado que a evolução era claramente pior..


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2016 às 00:56)

Orion disse:


> Como observador externo - e se me permites - apenas quero expressar que:
> 
> - As melhores saídas são as das 00z e das 12z;
> 
> ...



Claro que podes e deves expressar a tua opinião  estamos nesta casa para partilhar e discutir opiniões e aprender uns com os outros claro 

Concordo com a primeira e a terceira observação, mesmo indo contra o que eu próprio disse/mostrei. Com a segunda já fico mais de pé atrás porque são N as situações em que os modelos começaram sempre a tirar e tirar e na altura do evento não acontece nem um décimo do que estava inicialmente previsto. Tudo bem que os modelos vão actualizando e também falham, mas já não era a primeira nem há-de ser a última.

Não se pode partir da ideia que todos os eventos meteorológicos são assim, é claro, o que quero dizer com isto é que tendo em conta as vezes que já vi isto acontecer, já estou mesmo a ver no que vai dar... Eu sempre fui extremamente pessimista, talvez isso afecte a minha maneira de interpretar os modelos também  

Olha que a depressão já esteve colocada pelo GFS numa posição em que iria fazer com que passassem linhas de instabilidade de forte actividade, fazendo acumulados muito bons e muito bem distribuídos pelo país todo. É como eu disse, basta mexer uns milímetros para o lado no ecrã e fica tudo no mar.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2016 às 01:25)

Lightning disse:


> Com a segunda já fico mais de pé atrás porque são N as situações em que os modelos começaram sempre a tirar e tirar e na altura do evento não acontece nem um décimo do que estava inicialmente previsto.



Exato. O que me leva a isto:



Lightning disse:


> Eu sempre fui extremamente pessimista, talvez isso afecte a minha maneira de interpretar os modelos também



Claro. Usas os acumulados a 240h  E se houvesse acumulados a 300h? Usavas esses também? 

Um conselho barato. Quando usares a carta dos acumulados não excedas as 96h. Assim, já limitas o teu pessimismo a cenários mais realistas 

Não olhei para os modelos transversalmente mas pluma tropical e acumulados brutais 'cheira' a chuva estratiforme persistente no centro/norte do país. De certa forma, é o 'normal'.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2016 às 09:33)

Lightning disse:


> Eu sempre fui extremamente pessimista, talvez isso afecte a minha maneira de interpretar os modelos também



Eu penso que isso é algo comum ao pessoal da Margem Sul, eu de certa forma também sou uma pessoa muito pessimista infelizmente em quase tudo, mas com a ligeira diferença de que os tiros no pé já foram tantos que tive forçosamente de me render á evidência de que extremos climáticos não são uma regra no nosso País  . Mas se me permitem mais um off-topic/desabafo, "Caramba! As trovoadas não querem mesmo nada com Almada!" isto é digno de um case study  .


----------



## james (16 Nov 2016 às 09:38)

Vendo a evolução dos modelos, e ressalvando a devida distância temporal,  para a próxima semana o tempo parece que vai arrefecer bem.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2016 às 09:40)

Frente bastante activa e até algo " agressiva " para o Noroeste no próximo Domingo:


----------



## james (16 Nov 2016 às 09:41)

E com acumulados superiores a 100 mm em algumas regiões do NO  em poucas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2016 às 09:51)

Aqui para a zona o ECM está a colocar muito mais precipitação que o GFS no evento de Domingo/Segunda, vamos ver, se há mês que tem que chover bem é este...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2016 às 10:56)

criz0r disse:


> "Caramba! As trovoadas não querem mesmo nada com Almada!" isto é digno de um case study  .


Almada não é propriamente o melhor sítio para ver trovoadas:


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Nov 2016 às 11:01)

Rapaziada, comprem o fato de água, as galochas e, se houver orçamento, um barco. O GFS na run 06z "Abriu a torneira ao S. Pedro"


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2016 às 11:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Almada não é propriamente o melhor sítio para ver trovoadas:



A posição geográfica neste aspecto é uma agravante pese embora eu me recorde de algumas situações relevantes em que as células nasceram em pleno Alentejo e "explodiram" digamos assim aqui junto ao Litoral (refiro-me obviamente em alturas perto ou mesmo durante o Verão em que o aquecimento diurno é fundamental para a formação destes sistemas convectivos).
Mas esse gráfico ilustra bem a situação aqui na região. Obrigado Davidmpb pela partilha


----------



## Microburst (16 Nov 2016 às 11:44)

criz0r disse:


> A posição geográfica neste aspecto é uma agravante pese embora eu me recorde de algumas situações relevantes em que as células nasceram em pleno Alentejo e "explodiram" digamos assim aqui junto ao Litoral (refiro-me obviamente em alturas perto ou mesmo durante o Verão em que o aquecimento diurno é fundamental para a formação destes sistemas convectivos).
> Mas esse gráfico ilustra bem a situação aqui na região. Obrigado Davidmpb pela partilha



Nasci e vivo em Almada há 40 anos, e recordo-me de trovoadas fortes, secas e não, em qualquer estação do ano. Fosse nas tardes de Primavera e Verão vindas de Leste, das bandas do Alentejo, fosse à passagem de frentes frias de forte actividade vindas de Sudoeste ou Noroeste, ou depressões mais ou menos estacionárias no Outono e Inverno. E de facto, seja um dado empírico ou não, cada vez menos troveja pela região da grande Almada.

Sem entrar em saudosismos desnecessários, até porque não fariam nenhum sentido, mas longe vão os tempos de estar a estudar à luz de vela porque a electricidade tinha faltado e os trovões eram fortes o suficiente para abanar as louças da casa, de ter de subir 16 andares a pé para poder chegar a casa ou então de ficar à janela à espera que uma das várias gruas da Lisnave fosse directamente atingida por um raio.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2016 às 12:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Almada não é propriamente o melhor sítio para ver trovoadas:



Esse mapa baseia-se em dados  recolhidos entre 2003 e 2009, claro que é bom para se ter uma noção, e vem confirmar uma maior actividade electrica no interior, algo do nosso conhecimento. Acredito que se a escala temporal fosse 30 anos, por exemplo, o mapa podia ser algo diferente.
Já agora o link desse estudo, uma tese de mestrado.
http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/9371/1/igotul001895_tm.pdf


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2016 às 12:07)

Microburst disse:


> E de facto, seja um dado empírico ou não, cada vez menos troveja pela região da grande Almada.



Acredito, daí que algumas vezes eu faça referência precisamente ao facto de com o passar do anos a ausência de fenómenos convectivos seja uma constante aqui pela margem sul. É também a minha opinião. Recordo-me assim de repente do ano em que tirei a carta de condução em 2006 tinha eu 19 anos, na noite anterior ao exame uma linha de instabilidade de forte actividade atravessou o Litoral Centro e provocou um espectáculo de raios e trovões que nunca me lembro ter assistido. Até na altura disse aos meus familiares que foi uma trovoada ao estilo EUA sendo que a cadência de raios era de 5 em 5 segundos e durou praticamente 1h. No dia a seguir o cenário também foi de chuva torrencial e trovoada mas menos intenso. Se fizer uma pesquisa em anos anteriores é muito provável que encontre alguns tópicos aqui no Fórum com um "spam" de post's meus e dos meus caros vizinhos acerca da violência dos trovões e de inundações nas zonas mais críticas aqui do Concelho.


----------



## james (16 Nov 2016 às 12:16)

Por falar em trovoadas, se as previsões se mantiverem como estão, para a próxima semana poderão surgir aí umas boas trovoadas, em especial no Litoral.


----------



## 1337 (16 Nov 2016 às 12:20)

Mas esse mapa não deve contar com as trovoadas pos frontais, principalmente aqui no norte,durante esses anos de estudo, até foram bastante comuns no Inverno. Se o mapa for de formação de trovoadas nos meses quentes, ou formadas em terra, aí sim até concordo.


----------



## Morenito (16 Nov 2016 às 12:21)

bom dia pessoal esperamos em principios semana ou fim de semana chuvoso? alguem sabe ou memo a semana toda que vem?? olhem deixo-vos aqui um site https://pt-pt.facebook.com/bestweather.pt/?ref=page_internal este site raramente erra ao menos n anda corrigir a toda a hora previssoes ja agora pessoal o GFS tirou alguma precipitaçao pa semana? meu deus isto so vale a pena acreditar quando chegar memo o dia ate la sao so previssoes n sao certas qualquer dia mais vale o ipma tar calado e tudo ao lado  mais uma vez deiao uma olhada no site deixei ai o link bestweather e de confiansa da previssoes acertivas e ja fes uma previsao de novembro dezembro e janeiro e diz como vai tar nas proximas semanas olhem as noticias sao boas parece vir ai bons acumulados  mas veremos com tempo


----------



## Morenito (16 Nov 2016 às 12:24)

mas bem espero tenhamos semana inteira de chuva pois a seca e pasmaceira ja e demais ja chega bem presisamos agora veremos se os modelos n tao alucinar chega a altura curtou a chuva gd parte dela ou passou ao lado ou ficou no mar pk ipma e muito de devaneios ja a umas semanas dar uma ciclogenese explosiva e morreu na praiaenfim ridiculo dps veio dias de sol so rir


----------



## james (16 Nov 2016 às 12:26)

1337 disse:


> Mas esse mapa não deve contar com as trovoadas pos frontais, principalmente aqui no norte,durante esses anos de estudo, até foram bastante comuns no Inverno. Se o mapa for de formação de trovoadas nos meses quentes, ou formadas em terra, aí sim até concordo.



Deve ser, com certeza.  A nossa região ( em conjunto com a Galiza)  até é muito boa na formação de trovoadas nos pós - frontais.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2016 às 12:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse mapa baseia-se em dados  recolhidos entre 2003 e 2009, claro que é bom para se ter uma noção, e vem confirmar uma maior actividade electrica no interior, algo do nosso conhecimento. Acredito que se a escala temporal fosse 30 anos, por exemplo, o mapa podia ser algo diferente.
> Já agora o link desse estudo, uma tese de mestrado.
> http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/9371/1/igotul001895_tm.pdf


sim eu sei quem fez o estudo, apenas dei um exemplo a um colega  do numero  médio de descargas eléctricas por ano, mas este mapa dá para ter + ou- uma noção.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2016 às 12:51)

criz0r disse:


> Acredito, daí que algumas vezes eu faça referência precisamente ao facto de com o passar do anos a ausência de fenómenos convectivos seja uma constante aqui pela margem sul. É também a minha opinião. Recordo-me assim de repente do ano em que tirei a carta de condução em 2006 tinha eu 19 anos, na noite anterior ao exame uma linha de instabilidade de forte actividade atravessou o Litoral Centro e provocou um espectáculo de raios e trovões que nunca me lembro ter assistido. Até na altura disse aos meus familiares que foi uma trovoada ao estilo EUA sendo que a cadência de raios era de 5 em 5 segundos e durou praticamente 1h. No dia a seguir o cenário também foi de chuva torrencial e trovoada mas menos intenso. Se fizer uma pesquisa em anos anteriores é muito provável que encontre alguns tópicos aqui no Fórum com um "spam" de post's meus e dos meus caros vizinhos acerca da violência dos trovões e de inundações nas zonas mais críticas aqui do Concelho.



Eu só tenho duas coisas a dizer: 20 e 21 de setembro de 2007. Ainda tinha eu um telemóvel que filmava a 320 por 240 pixels aos soluços e foram as melhores trovoadas que vi na minha vida em Corroios. Daquelas que têm descargas sobretudo intra-nuvem e em que o céu não parava um segundo sequer. Iguais sem tirar nem pôr às dos EUA. Foi precisamente isto (para demonstrar como foi na altura, pois isto foi na Austrália). 


E lembro-me de, todos os anos, em Setembro, chegar da escola e estar aquele ar abafado ao final da tarde com as células a desenvolverem do interior para o litoral, de Espanha para cá. O céu com tonalidades laranja e rosa ao pôr do sol, vento nulo, e elas a dirigirem-se muito lentamente. Depois dava em espectáculo durante horas. Eu tenho 26 anos mas posso dizer, da maneira que isto está, que já sinto saudades das trovoadas e dos tempos que existiam quando eu era mais novo. Não me lembro da altura em que um pacote de arroz custava não sei quantos escudos no continente (como dizia o anúncio)  mas lembro-me da altura em que as trovoadas faziam jus ao seu nome.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2016 às 13:58)

Lightning disse:


> O céu com tonalidades laranja e rosa ao pôr do sol, vento nulo, e elas a dirigirem-se muito lentamente. Depois dava em espectáculo durante horas.



Nem mais. É esta a diferença que tem sido notória nos últimos anos por aqui. Saudades daquelas "bombas" que estremeciam tudo cá em casa.


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2016 às 14:04)

1337 disse:


> Mas esse mapa não deve contar com as trovoadas pos frontais, principalmente aqui no norte,durante esses anos de estudo, até foram bastante comuns no Inverno. Se o mapa for de formação de trovoadas nos meses quentes, ou formadas em terra, aí sim até concordo.



Conta de certeza, a questão é que a densidade de descargas elétricas em trovoadas de aguaceiros pós-frontais é muito pequena, comparada com trovoadas típicas de interior, e de verão.
Na prática, há muitas trovoadas com poucas descargas no litoral em pós-frontais de Inverno, e poucas trovoadas com IMENSAS descargas em situações de convecção no interior nos meses mais quentes, e no total, as segundas ganham por larga margem em total de descargas.
Atenção que estamos a falar em total de descargas, e não em número "eventos" de trovoada, é crucial entender isso.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Nov 2016 às 14:23)

É um facto, algumas coisas mudaram nos últimos anos/décadas, mas a meteorologia não é mesmo assim, variável?


Podem ser fases, que depois retornam a padrões anteriores, ou podem ser mudanças mais efetivas, que trazem novos padrões e diferentes situações meteorológicas.


Mais do que discutir aquecimento global/influência do homem/variações naturais, vejamos factos:


- vivi muitos anos em Matosinhos (litoral), e recordo-me de no trajeto para a escola existir um lago à sombra de umas árvores, que por vezes no Inverno ficava congelado a para onde atirávamos pedras;

- fazia o trajeto diário de comboio da Senhora da Hora para a Póvoa de Varzim, e as geadas (bem no litoral) eram muito fortes e frequentes nas noites de tempo seco;

- passava algum tempo no planalto mirandês (no profundo nordeste transmontano) e no verão eram frequentes dias de trovoadas únicas, daquelas ao estilo americano, que abrangiam todo o horizonte, com uma escuridão impressionante;

- esta é para mim a mais vincada: os pós-frontais; depois da passagem de uma boa frente, tínhamos (e as próprias previsões mencionavam isso) em média três dias de aguaceiros (intensos e frequentes, por vezes acompanhados de trovoada e granizo), que depois reduziam de frequência e intensidade passado esses dias. Nunca mais vi pós-frontais como os de antigamente. Agora, quando existem, a previsão e realidade é sempre «aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes».


Qual a vossa opinião?


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2016 às 14:38)

Bem, esta ultima saída do GFS coloca para as próximas 2 semanas uma autêntica auto-estrada de frentes em praticamente todo o território,






















Das duas uma ou a malta deixa de ver este modelo a médio prazo ou desta feita o stock vai esgotar,


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Nov 2016 às 15:19)

criz0r disse:


> Bem, esta ultima saída do GFS coloca para as próximas 2 semanas uma autêntica auto-estrada de frentes em praticamente todo o território,
> 
> Das duas uma ou a malta deixa de ver este modelo a médio prazo ou desta feita o stock vai esgotar,



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2016.8576/page-149#post-581427

Continuo a achar que é melhor um barco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2016 às 15:27)

Gosto do que vejo! 

1º temporal digno desse nome a caminho...
Prá já parece assegurada a chuvinha no fim de semana... na próxima semana ainda muita coisa poderá acontecer, parece-me que temos a 1ª possibilidade real e bons acumulados de neve a cotas altas e não se descarta que a neve possa aparecer a cotas médias, o meteoexploration fala num freezing level na 4ª feira (uma eternidade!) de 1200m, seria cota 600m aproximadamente.

Está a por-se interessante a coisa.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2016 às 22:03)

Microburst disse:


> Sem entrar em saudosismos desnecessários, até porque não fariam nenhum sentido, mas longe vão os tempos de estar a estudar à luz de vela porque a electricidade tinha faltado e os trovões eram fortes o suficiente para abanar as louças da casa, de ter de subir 16 andares a pé para poder chegar a casa ou então de ficar à janela à espera que uma das várias gruas da Lisnave fosse directamente atingida por um raio.


Também me lembro que antigamente era frequente a luz faltar em dias de trovoada, mas temos que ter em conta que a rede de distribuição de energia eléctrica melhorou bastante na última década. Antigamente qualquer trovoada mandava a luz a baixo, depois tínhamos de estar umas horas à espera que o piquete fosse ao PT rearmar o sistema, hoje em dia fazem isso remotamente.
A última vez que estive sem electricidade foi durante o Gong, mais de dois dias sem electricidade e comunicações, mas neste caso houve grandes danos nas infraestruturas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2016 às 22:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2016.8576/page-149#post-581427
> 
> Continuo a achar que é melhor um barco



O barco é para meter na piscina lá de casa ou na rua.  Aqui, só se for para ir dar uns passeios na Ria Formosa, tirando o domingo e a 2ª feira não vejo nada de interessante, eu cá, nem entro em euforias, já sei como é a sina por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

Se cair mais de 20 mm, por aqui, no domingo e na 2ª feira, já será muito. Enquanto, o AA estiver ali junto aos Açores, esqueçam lá isso, no sul, e enquanto não funcionar a rota AçoresMadeiraContinente, o sul não virá nada de muito significativo. Claro, se existir umas cut-off's, isso era ouro para o sul.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2016 às 08:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> nem entro em euforias



Eu também não, pois também conheço os devaneios do GFS. Era só um pouco de ironia para matar o marasmo deste tempo seco que teima em permanecer e que tanto detestamos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Nov 2016 às 10:42)

Bastante precipitação, Sáb\Dom\Seg praticamente em todo o território algumas zonas irão ultrapassar os 100mm certamente e depois uma semana gelada se houver aguaceiros podemos ter flocos aos 700\800 m


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2016 às 12:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se cair mais de 20 mm, por aqui, no domingo e na 2ª feira, já será muito. Enquanto, o AA estiver ali junto aos Açores, esqueçam lá isso, no sul, e enquanto não funcionar a rota AçoresMadeiraContinente, o sul não virá nada de muito significativo. Claro, se existir umas cut-off's, isso era ouro para o sul.


Para já também não vejo nada de especial no que ao sul diz respeito mas a quebra no AA prevista para os próximos tempos parece ser um bom prenúncio.

Já não me recordo quando foi a última vez que tal situação aconteceu. Temos de esperar para ver se as depressões descem mais em latitude caso contrário ficamos sempre na mesma. No entanto os próximos dias até poderão ser bons para as serras já para o litoral Sul e mesmo o Alentejo a ver vamos.
Também existe tendência para o fortalecimento das frentes no golfo de Cádiz o que será positivo para Espanha, algo a que também já estamos habituados.


----------



## Lightning (17 Nov 2016 às 17:14)

Orion disse:


> Claro. Usas os acumulados a 240h  E se houvesse acumulados a 300h? Usavas esses também?
> 
> Um conselho barato. Quando usares a carta dos acumulados não excedas as 96h. Assim, já limitas o teu pessimismo a cenários mais realistas
> 
> Não olhei para os modelos transversalmente mas pluma tropical e acumulados brutais 'cheira' a chuva estratiforme persistente no centro/norte do país. De certa forma, é o 'normal'.



 estamos sempre a aprender  se houvessem cartas de acumulados em 365 dias (e não horas) eu usava-as para prever o tempo para o ano como fazem os grandes mestres videntes que por aí andam 

Agora a sério, acho que aquela precipitação de domingo (muita água vai cair pois vi as cartas de quantidade de água precipitável) parece-me ser uma mistura de estratiforme com picos de convecção mais intensa "pelo meio"


----------



## james (17 Nov 2016 às 18:11)

No fim de semana, vai efetivamente chover muito, mas vai  ser de novo aparentemente um episódio rápido.
E o AA vai recuperar rapidamente de novo, pelo menos a Norte.
Depressões sucessivas a atravessar o território continua a ser uma miragem.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2016 às 20:15)




----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2016 às 21:43)

Digamos que a entrada da estação outono, vai iniciar-se agora!!!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2016 às 22:04)

Quem alinha numa guerra de bolas de neve na Serra de S.Mamede na próxima quinta-feira??? 
Ironias à parte, o ECM está ainda mais generoso que o GFS na última run  Infelizmente todos sabemos como isto funciona, mais ou menos como as previsões do Orçamento do Estado que vão sendo cortadas quando se chega aos diferentes trimestres, aqui irão sendo cortadas de run para run.
Uma coisa agradecemos: a mudança do paradigma AA para chuva e algum frio, os quais já se agradecem após 5 meses e meio de Verão...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2016 às 23:07)

Precipitação practicamente  toda concentrada  no Domingo, a ser verdade os 25-30 mm para esta zona tratar-se-á de um dia bem chuvoso.


----------



## james (18 Nov 2016 às 00:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Bastante precipitação, Sáb\Dom\Seg praticamente em todo o território algumas zonas irão ultrapassar os 100mm certamente e depois uma semana gelada se houver aguaceiros podemos ter flocos aos 700\800 m




É o eterno problema do nosso clima.  Entra o frio, fecha a torneira.  E parece que essa regra vai continuar a manter - se na próxima semana.


----------



## cookie (18 Nov 2016 às 09:37)

Já se confirma então chuva para o dia 27 certo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Nov 2016 às 09:43)

cookie disse:


> Já se confirma então chuva para o dia 27 certo?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Não, não é possível dizer ainda...


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2016 às 09:51)

cookie disse:


> Já se confirma então chuva para o dia 27 certo?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk





Meteofan disse:


> Não, não é possível dizer ainda...




Tal como referido é muito cedo para dizer isso:

@cookie não vale a pena fazer a mesma pergunta todos os dias a esta distância. Quando estiveres mais perto da data podes perguntar que certamente alguém terá todo o gosto em responder com mais certeza. Quando o fizeres por favor usa este tópico.


----------



## criz0r (18 Nov 2016 às 09:52)

Bom dia, vou inaugurar este dia 18, a tão desejada 6ª feira com esta previsão,  Claro que isto vai mudar da noite para o dia mas fica o registo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2016 às 09:58)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, vou inaugurar este dia 18, a tão desejada 6ª feira com esta previsão,  Claro que isto vai mudar da noite para o dia mas fica o registo.


Bem, essa acertava-me a 100%!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2016 às 13:36)

Os Meteogramas GFS metem uma média de 60mm  no litoral Sul e 90mm nas zonas mais interiores do Algarve até dia dia 27. Sabe-se que até lá muita coisa muda mas já é positivo ver efectivamente uma mudança de padrão. A médio/longo prazo há tendência para enfraquecimento do AA e continuação da entrada de depressões até às nossas latitudes inclusive mais a oeste e até sudoeste de Portugal. É Positivo ver o AA ceder, neste caso a migrar para as ilhas Britânicas mas claro poderei ter de engolir isto umas run's mais à frente...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2016 às 13:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quem alinha numa guerra de bolas de neve na Serra de S.Mamede na próxima quinta-feira???


O problema é que quando há precipitação, falta o frio e vice-versa.
Antigamente nos anos 70, 80 e princípios dos anos 90 a neve era frequente aqui pela serra nos meses de inverno, infelizmente as coisas mudaram...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Nov 2016 às 14:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> O problema é que quando há precipitação, falta o frio e vice-versa.



Sim, o problema é mesmo esse, mas estou confiante que este ano não preciso subir ao Alto de S. Mamede para ver a neve 
Mas ainda é algo cedo para pensar nessa situação, já que primeiro o interior da Península terá de arrefecer mais um pouco


----------



## ruka (18 Nov 2016 às 16:40)

que estará á espera o IPMA e a PROTEÇÃO CIVIL para emitir os avisos e alertas


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Nov 2016 às 16:52)

(Ruka),Devem querer acompanhar a situação mais perto do acontecimento ou seja só amanhã é que devem emitir avisos mas vão emiti-los de certeza tendo em conta a situação adversa que se preve só nos resta esperar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2016 às 16:54)

ruka disse:


> que estará á espera o IPMA e a PROTEÇÃO CIVIL para emitir os avisos e alertas


Já emitiram...



Tyna disse:


> AVISO À POPULAÇÃO: Precipitação, neve, vento e agitação marítima
> 
> AUTORIDADE NACIONAL DE PROTEÇÃO CIVIL·SEXTA-FEIRA, 18 DE NOVEMBRO DE 2016
> 1. SITUAÇÃO
> ...


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2016 às 17:28)

O output do GFS é 'assustador' o suficiente. Deve-se esperar chuva persistente e, tendo em conta, os ventos, moderada a forte. A pluma tropical principal ainda está longe, a noroeste da PI.






A situação não é anormal. Há que tomar as precauções habituais.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2016 às 18:19)

Boa noite superfície frontal fria com óptimo aspecto quase a entrar no litoral centro vamos ver o que nos reserva, estou com boas perspectivas em relação á precipitação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Nov 2016 às 19:13)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa noite superfície frontal fria com óptimo aspecto quase a entrar no litoral centro vamos ver o que nos reserva, estou com boas perspectivas em relação á precipitação.



Julgo que a frente que estamos a presenciar se trata ainda de uma frente quente, as superficies frontais frias ainda estão a caminho, mas corrijam-me se estiver a dizer parvoíces:

Aqui assinalei ainda 2 frentes frias, se bem que de acordo com várias cartas de análise frontal, é sugerida a fusão numa só frente.






Análise frontal MetOffice 00 UTC de Domingo:


----------



## ruka (19 Nov 2016 às 23:30)

exatamente, a frente fria só irá cruzar o território a partir do fim da madrugada primeiro as regiões do norte progredindo para sul ao longo do dia


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Nov 2016 às 04:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Julgo que a frente que estamos a presenciar se trata ainda de uma frente quente, as superficies frontais frias ainda estão a caminho, mas corrijam-me se estiver a dizer parvoíces:
> 
> Aqui assinalei ainda 2 frentes frias, se bem que de acordo com várias cartas de análise frontal, é sugerida a fusão numa só frente.
> 
> ...



Ao que parece referi algumas parvoíces, ainda bem que estou no seguimento livre, se não já me tinham caído em cima... De facto o que eu assinalei no post anterior como sendo frentes frias, penso agora que não eram mais que frentes quentes, não tive muito cuidado a analisar as diferentes massas de ar. Como resultado a superficie frontal fria que se perspetivava para o fim desta madrugada estava ainda algo afastada e a fortalecer-se à medida que se aproximava de ar mais quente presente sobre o oceano e PT continental. Daí se explica o facto desta mesma superficie frontal fria estar a evoluir muito rapidamente à medida que está mais próxima de PT cont.


----------



## james (20 Nov 2016 às 09:54)

Entrada fria interessante que os modelos, em especial o ECMWF, vão indiciando para os próximos dias 24/25. 
Estou curioso por saber qual vai ser a cota de neve prevista.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 10:17)

Embora no radar ainda não se perceba, aproximam-se do Litoral centro, Lisboa e Setúbal umas zonas bem vermelhas com aspecto bastante activo.
http://en.sat24.com/en/sp/km


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Nov 2016 às 10:51)

Luismeteo3 tens toda a razão com sorte também levamos com essa parte vermelha vamos ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 10:55)

António josé Sales disse:


> Luismeteo3 tens toda a razão com sorte também levamos com essa parte vermelha vamos ver.


Obrigado. Pois vamos ver, mas agora aqui chove bastante e com muito vento. Alguns vasos da minha já cairam com o vento.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Nov 2016 às 11:30)

Bem por aqui a instabilidade continua chuva forte acompanhada de algum vento assim é que é!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2016 às 16:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Embora no radar ainda não se perceba, aproximam-se do Litoral centro, Lisboa e Setúbal umas zonas bem vermelhas com aspecto bastante activo.
> http://en.sat24.com/en/sp/km



Para o seguimento meteorológico a curta distância deve-se usar sempre o radar. No infravermelho colorido as nuvens altas, desprovidas de qualquer tipo de precipitação, podem ser confundidas com as nuvens convectivas e/ou causadas pela convecção.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 16:21)

Orion disse:


> Para o seguimento meteorológico a curta distância deve-se usar sempre o radar. No infravermelho colorido as nuvens altas, desprovidas de qualquer tipo de precipitação, podem ser confundidas com as nuvens convectivas e/ou causadas pela convecção.


Eu sou totalmente amador e não percebo muito, mas estas nuvens altas neste tipo de frente não são em geral convectivas, ou seja com capacidade de gerar eventos com maior pluviosidade e ventos fortes? Obrigado


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2016 às 16:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu sou totalmente amador e não percebo muito, mas estas nuvens altas neste tipo de frente não são em geral convectivas, ou seja com capacidade de gerar eventos com maior pluviosidade e ventos fortes? Obrigado



Não. Neste tipo de eventos, a convecção é reduzida porque a atmosfera, na sua globalidade, está mais ou menos estável. A chuva é persistente porque a humidade relativa do ar é muito elevada precisando de poucas forças externas para ocorrer a precipitação. Podem ocorrer acumulados brutais mas com pouco vento (porque a chuva cai incessantemente. Isso depois depende de vários fatores, entre os quais a intensidade da frente).

Nuvens altas não significam necessariamente precipitação. Por vezes o _jet_ traz nebulosidade mas não precipitação (e aparece 'vermelho' no infravermelho colorido). O infravermelho colorido apenas dá uma estimativa da temperatura das nuvens. Quanto mais alta mais fria (não indicando nada sobre os processos que ocorrem abaixo). Já o radar indica a refletividade dos hidrometeoros na atmosfera. Os fenómenos convectivos tipicamente formam partículas com maior tamanho (congeladas) e por consequência têm maior refletividade. Já as plumas tropicais parecem inofensivas no radar devido à reduzida refletividade/pequeno tamanho das gotículas mas são capazes de despejar muita chuva.

O satélite é útil para se tentar perceber o tempo que faz em locais sem cobertura de radar. Pode também ser interessante para ver o tempo desenrolar-se. Mas para o acompanhamento sério da situação meteorológica não é de todo aconselhável seguir-se pelo satélite. Isso é a opção de 'pobre' (que é o que eu faço nos Açores porque não tenho outro remédio ). Usa-se sempre o radar não obstante as suas limitações associadas aos eventos estratiformes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2016 às 16:59)

Orion disse:


> Não. Neste tipo de eventos, a convecção é reduzida porque a atmosfera, na sua globalidade, está mais ou menos estável. A chuva é persistente porque a humidade relativa do ar é muito elevada precisando de poucas forças externas para ocorrer a precipitação. Podem ocorrer acumulados brutais mas com pouco vento (porque a chuva cai incessantemente. Isso depois depende de vários fatores, entre os quais a intensidade da frente).
> 
> Nuvens altas não significam necessariamente precipitação. Por vezes o _jet_ traz nebulosidade mas não precipitação (e aparece 'vermelho' no infravermelho colorido). O infravermelho colorido apenas dá uma estimativa da temperatura das nuvens. Quanto mais alta mais fria (não indicando nada sobre os processos que ocorrem abaixo). Já o radar indica a refletividade dos hidrometeoros na atmosfera. Os fenómenos convectivos tipicamente formam partículas com maior tamanho (congeladas) e por consequência têm maior refletividade. Já as plumas tropicais parecem inofensivas no radar devido à reduzida refletividade/pequeno tamanho das gotículas mas são capazes de despejar muita chuva.
> 
> O satélite é útil para se tentar perceber o tempo que faz em locais sem cobertura de radar. Pode também ser interessante para ver o tempo desenrolar-se. Mas para o acompanhamento sério da situação meteorológica não é de todo aconselhável seguir-se pelo satélite. Isso é a opção de 'pobre' (que é o que eu faço nos Açores porque não tenho outro remédio ). Usa-se sempre o radar não obstante as suas limitações associadas aos eventos estratiformes.


Muito obrigado pela explicação, foi muito esclarecedor!


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2016 às 17:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Muito obrigado pela explicação, foi muito esclarecedor!



A meteorologia é muito diversa. As plumas tropicais também o são.

Há plumas tropicais mais instáveis em que paralelamente à chuva estratiforme há uma constante formação de células convectivas como há as plumas tropicais, sendo a que passou pelo continente um exemplo, em que a chuva estratiforme é a predominante havendo aqui e ali alguma célula convectiva de reduzida dimensão/intensidade. Há também plumas tropicais com pouca chuva (nos Açores há muito disso).

Há plumas tropicais em que a HR é muito elevada como há plumas tropicais em que a HR é tão inconsistente que há brutais abertas no meio da nebulosidade.

Eu uso o termo 'pluma tropical' e muitas vezes o termo 'rio atmosférico' (porque enfatizo a natureza tropical do ar quente). Mas no dia-a-dia tipicamente usa-se o termo 'frente fria' (porque, teoricamente, é).

Cada evento tem que ser visto individualmente. Há muita variável em jogo


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2016 às 17:37)

Novembro e o gelo ártico a encolher


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (20 Nov 2016 às 18:18)

Acompanharam a run das 12 do GFS? a chuva fica quase toda no mar. Para Setúbal não mais do que 19 mm em 10 dias.


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2016 às 09:34)

Em 2009 se a memória não me falha foi quando nevou em vila do conde. Algo raríssimo. Naturalmente que não acumulou nadinha, mal tocava no chão desintegrava-se. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (21 Nov 2016 às 12:16)

Boas pelos modelos tá para durar esta depressão, que traga de tudo para este país que bem precisa.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2016 às 12:18)

Cesar disse:


> Boas pelos modelos tá para durar esta depressão, que traga de tudo para este país que bem precisa.



Está para durar mas sem ser a próxima  5ºf e o passado Domingo muito pouca chuva vai cair...


----------



## Cesar (21 Nov 2016 às 12:27)

Lá está vai ser mais parra do que uva mas ao menos mais frio do que calor.


----------



## Cesar (21 Nov 2016 às 12:37)

Boas sou novo no forum, alguem pode apontar para a probabilidade de termos um Inverno mais frio dos ultimos 100 anos em 2017 e se é veradeira a notícia, obrigado


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2016 às 12:43)

Muito imprevisível esta situação anda sempre no tira e põe...o GFS agora mete uma boa frente a cruzar o território Quinta e Sexta com uma depressão a vir de Norte e a cruzar o território para Sul. Chega a dar direito a Jackpot para o Sul. Depois nada de concreto tudo é possível mas para já parece plausível o regresso do AA para a semana que vem. 
Sinceramente não acredito em nada de especial esta semana!

Em 2009/2010 só desbloqueou a meio de Dezembro por isso não há crise. Espero um mês de Dezembro chuvoso que o já não é há uns 3 anos no que ao sul diz respeito. Se tal não suceder temos sempre Janeiro/Abril que poderão surpreender mas em termos probabilísticos começarão a esgotar-se as hipóteses de recuperação.


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2016 às 12:43)

Cesar disse:


> Boas sou novo no forum, alguem pode apontar para a probabilidade de termos um Inverno mais frio dos ultimos 100 anos em 2017 e se é veradeira a notícia, obrigado




A probabilidade é baixa. Todos os anos (ou quase todos) aparecem notícias deste cariz: notícias sensacionalistas e com um rigor científico muito discutível. É possível traçar tendências sazonais, mas é impossível tecer afirmações categóricas.


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2016 às 12:43)

Cesar disse:


> Boas sou novo no forum, alguem pode apontar para a probabilidade de termos um Inverno mais frio dos ultimos 100 anos em 2017 e se é veradeira a notícia, obrigado




A probabilidade é baixa. Todos os anos (ou quase todos) aparecem notícias deste cariz: notícias sensacionalistas e com um rigor científico muito discutível. É possível traçar tendências sazonais, mas é impossível tecer afirmações categóricas.


----------



## Cesar (21 Nov 2016 às 12:47)

Pois mas um dia o Inverno vais nos surpreender vão ver, quando menos esperam tamos congelados.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Nov 2016 às 13:01)

Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer qual e a media de precepitacao deste mês para a região centro.


----------



## james (21 Nov 2016 às 13:18)

Cesar disse:


> Boas sou novo no forum, alguem pode apontar para a probabilidade de termos um Inverno mais frio dos ultimos 100 anos em 2017 e se é veradeira a notícia, obrigado




Bem vindo. 

Todos os anos, ao chegar o inverno ou o verão, somos sempre surpreendidos com esse tipo de notícias de que vai ser frio, quente, etc. 
Têm pouca credibilidade e muitas vezes até de fontes obscuras. 

Aliás, o clima da Europa é complexo, muitas vezes temos períodos  mais frios alternando com períodos mais  quentes dentro da mesma estação.


----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2016 às 13:22)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer qual e a media de precepitacao deste mês para a região centro.



Boa tarde,
11/2014: 235.6 mm
11/2015: 43.4 mm
Infelizmente sequência crash PC, perdi os meus dados desde 05/2011, tenho recupero qualquer pequena


----------



## james (21 Nov 2016 às 13:37)

Para quinta há um novo bom evento em perspectiva ( o ECM melhor que o GFS), Com bastante chuva e possibilidade de cair uma boa quantidade  de neve acima dos 1200 metros. 
Depois, até às 240 horas, vamos ter algum frio e com alguma precipitação ( nas terras altas do Norte, será sempre de neve com certeza).


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2016 às 13:40)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer qual e a media de precepitacao deste mês para a região centro.


Depende de que região estiveres a falar...


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Nov 2016 às 13:45)

Obrigado toby no ano 2014 choveu acima da média em novembro.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Nov 2016 às 13:46)

Davidmpb estou a falar de alcobaça.


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2016 às 13:50)

António josé Sales disse:


> Obrigado toby no ano 2014 choveu acima da média em novembro.



Isso depende. Qual é a normal em Alcobaça (ou pelo menos da estação oficial mais próxima com normais tabeladas)?


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Nov 2016 às 14:23)

Vitamos a volta de 120 a 130mm penso eu.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Nov 2016 às 16:02)

james disse:


> Para quinta há um novo bom evento em perspectiva ( o ECM melhor que o GFS), Com bastante chuva e possibilidade de cair uma boa quantidade  de neve acima dos 1200 metros.
> Depois, até às 240 horas, vamos ter algum frio e com alguma precipitação ( nas terras altas do Norte, será sempre de neve com certeza).


Essa situação de quinta-feira se fosse em janeiro era interessante. Poderiamos ter neve a cotas baixas, mas pra já não há frio suficiente. Não sei porque mas tenho um "feeling" que este Inverno vamos finalmente ter um nevão como deve de ser.


----------



## cardu (21 Nov 2016 às 20:53)

Este Janeiro aposto numa depressão retrógrada com ISO -6 a 850hpa do Ribatejo para cima......


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2016 às 09:22)

Os modelos melhoram a cada saída para quinta-feira. Mais precipitação e cota de neve mais baixa. Será um grande nevão no Gerês\Marão\Estrela e quem sabe ainda chegue a Montalegre por exemplo.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2016 às 09:28)

Meteofan disse:


> Os modeos melhoram a cada saída para quinta-feira. Mais precipitação e cota de neve mais baixa. Será um grande nevão no Gerês\Marão\Estrela e quem sabe ainda chegue a Montalegre por exemplo.



Deverá ser um bom evento, o ECMWF mostra uma depressão bastante cavada ali a Oeste de Viana sensivelmente 






Pena não haver mais frio instalado pois tinha potencial para algumas surpresas em locais menos habituais


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2016 às 09:32)

Snifa disse:


> Deverá ser um bom evento, o ECMWF mostra uma depressão bastante cavada ali a Oeste de Viana sensivelmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mesmo assim acredito que possa haver surpresas, Bragança por exemplo poderá ter alguma neve, talvez. Veremos


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Nov 2016 às 11:03)

Bom dia a todos, os modelos numéricos não estão maus enquanto á previsão de precipitação mais significativa a partir de quinta feira e pelo menos até dia 30 mas é melhor não ficarmos muito optimistas vamos ver. Acho que a chuva de quinta e sexta- feira já ninguém nos tira.


----------



## Cesar (22 Nov 2016 às 12:55)

Quem aposta num Natal chuvoso.


----------



## Cesar (22 Nov 2016 às 14:18)

Será que o Ipma vai atualizar no evento que se avizinha as cotas da neve quarta e quinta.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2016 às 14:40)

Eu penso que as cotas do IPMA estão adequadas, simplesmente não há frio suficiente para que neve a cotas mais baixas ou em locais pouco habituais, nem água neve sequer.


----------



## Cesar (22 Nov 2016 às 14:48)

Obrigado.


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2016 às 17:28)

*Suriname Will Tow a Giant Bag of Water to Fight the Caribbean's Drought*



> For some islands, such as Cuba, it was the worst drought in more than 100 years. And this may just be the start.





> If the test run is successful, the company will order bigger bags, costing more than $500,000 each and capable of holding 16 times more water. The bags, which can be tethered together and pulled behind a boat, float near the ocean’s surface due to the difference in density between fresh and salt water.





> Still, moving fresh water around the globe to dry regions has been proposed before, including plans to tow icebergs from the arctic to Africa, but mostly without success. Even versions of the bags Amazone is using date back decades, with failed proposals to use them to deliver water to southern California, Israel and the Gaza Strip, and Northern Cyprus.







Mesmo que tenha sucesso é pouco provável que a água seja barata. Porventura útil para situações pontuais mas certamente inviável como alternativa persistente. Especialmente para países pobres e/ou com muita população.


----------



## weatherbox (22 Nov 2016 às 23:40)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer qual e a media de precepitacao deste mês para a região centro.



Em Novembro na região centro em geral são entre 100 a 150mm de acordo com o último Atlas climático 1971-2000 publicado há uns anos atrás mas pode haver grandes diferenças entre zonas e periodos mais curtos


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento  weatherbox as imagens ajudaram bastante.


----------



## Cesar (23 Nov 2016 às 01:49)

Durante a proxima quinta que quantidade podemos ter de percipitação no Interior?.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2016 às 09:38)

Fiquei confuso com esta saída do GFS, retirou quase a precipitação toda para 6ª feira e apenas coloca alguma a sul de Lisboa.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2016 às 09:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Fiquei confuso com esta saída do GFS, retirou quase a precipitação toda para 6ª feira e apenas coloca alguma a sul de Lisboa.


Também fiquei, e não só com o GFS, todos os modelos retiraram e mudaram a precipitação toda para sábado. É caso para dizer que só podemos tirar conclusões quando estiver a acontecer.


----------



## james (23 Nov 2016 às 09:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Fiquei confuso com esta saída do GFS, retirou quase a precipitação toda para 6ª feira e apenas coloca alguma a sul de Lisboa.




No Norte também retirou a precipitação quase toda. Agora dá meia dúzia de mm, parece que se está  a esfumar a possibilidade de um bom evento para amanhã/ sexta.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2016 às 09:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Fiquei confuso com esta saída do GFS



A próxima que está a ser gerada vai mudar novamente tudo. Neste particular, o ECM continua a prever precipitação para a sexta-feira, já que o IPMA e o AEMET mantêm precipitação para o dia 25, inclusive com maior probabilidade de acordo com o AEMET (95%/90% para Valência de Alcântara). 
Creio que os diferentes modelos não estão em sintonia quanto à evolução após este fim de semana, já que uns mantêm a instabilidade e outros a estabilização com uma corrente de Leste. Vamos esperar pelas próximas runs para tirar algumas conclusões.


----------



## james (23 Nov 2016 às 09:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A próxima que está a ser gerada vai mudar novamente tudo. Neste particular, o ECM continua a prever precipitação para a sexta-feira, já que o IPMA e o AEMET mantêm precipitação para o dia 25, inclusive com maior probabilidade de acordo com o AEMET (95%/90% para Valência de Alcântara).
> Creio que os diferentes modelos não estão em sintonia quanto à evolução após este fim de semana, já que uns mantêm a instabilidade e outros a estabilização com uma corrente de Leste. Vamos esperar pelas próximas runs para tirar algumas conclusões.




E parece haver uma grande divergência entre o GFS, que aposta num padrão chuvoso e entre o ECM, que aposta no AA e tempo não muito frio.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2016 às 10:02)

GFS volta a carregar na precipitação e a colocar novamente na sexta, anda tudo descontrolado


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2016 às 10:07)

joralentejano disse:


> GFS volta a carregar na precipitação e a colocar novamente na sexta, anda tudo descontrolado


é verdade creio que só 6ª feira é que saberemos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2016 às 12:59)

Boa tarde,

As estações transmontanas vão aguentando o frio...
Às 12h:

Bragança: 3.2ºC
Vinhais e Mogadouro: 4.3ºC
Chaves: 4.4ºC
Montalegre: 2.2ºC

Acredito que Montalegre terá algo de neve... acredito que Bragança também poderá ver um ou outro floco ou agua neve no inicio da precipitação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2016 às 13:11)

Snifa disse:


> O que entendem por surpresas? Nevar a cota 400-500 metros ou próxima?
> 
> Penso que na última actualização o IPMA previa cota 900 metros no extremo Norte do País.
> 
> ...



Por surpresas quero dizer nevar em Bragança por exemplo, que fica bem abaixo dos 1000 m previstos. 400\500 m era bom era


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2016 às 13:14)

Meteofan disse:


> Por surpresas quero dizer nevar em Bragança por exemplo, que fica bem abaixo dos 1000 m previstos. 400\500 m era bom era



Neve em Bragança é algo relativamente comum, não é um acontecimento assim tão raro.

Para mim seria uma surpresa se caíssem uns flocos aos  400/500 m neste evento, mas penso que a esta cota nem água neve.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2016 às 13:19)

Snifa disse:


> Neve em Bragança é algo relativamente comum, não é um acontecimento assim tão raro.
> 
> Para mim seria uma surpresa se caíssem uns flocos aos  400/500 m neste evento, mas penso que a esta cota nem água neve.



Sim é relativamente comum, no entanto neste evento seria uma supresa tendo em conta a cota prevista, não sei se me faço entender.
Eu estou a 500m, apesar de saber que a probabilidade de ver alguns flocos é 1% amanha de manha cedinho irei observar quando começar a precipitação para ver se vejo alguns flocos. (Se a precipitação começar de manhã cedo como é óbvio)


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2016 às 13:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Gostei da referência ao extremo norte!



Extremo Norte será já praticamente na Fronteira?

Penso que se referem à zona de Montalegre, Bragança, Chaves, Lamas de Mouro..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2016 às 13:43)

Snifa disse:


> Extremo Norte será já praticamente na Fronteira?
> 
> Penso que se referem à zona de Montalegre, Bragança, Chaves, Lamas de Mouro..


Sim será... mostra de facto intenção de fazer melhor... fica muito bem ao IPMA... na maioria das situações a cota é mais baixa nesta região que restante território... experência própria.


----------



## james (23 Nov 2016 às 13:54)

O planalto de Castro Laboreiro é uma zona de grandes nevões,  muitas vezes pouco falado nos média. 

A haver surpresas só estou a ver na sexta, com o vento a soprar de Leste. Amanhã não estou a ver surpresas.  E, se nevar em Bragança, por exemplo, isso não seria surpresa nenhuma.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 15:22)

Bela carga de água que aí vem.



photo sharing websites


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 15:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela carga de água que aí vem.
> 
> 
> 
> photo sharing websites


Seria bom, mas nem todos os modelos concordam com essa perspectiva.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 15:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Seria bom, mas nem todos os modelos concordam com essa perspectiva.


Normal, este tem maior resolução que outros modelos, mas sim tal como o AROME, volta e meia exagera.
Uma coisa é certa vai ser um bom evento, vai chover bastante, principalmente na sexta. 
É desta que a rede hidrográfica da serra ficará como gosto.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 15:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Normal, este tem maior resolução que outros modelos, mas sim tal como o AROME, volta e meia exagera.
> Uma coisa é certa vai ser um bom evento, vai chover bastante, principalmente na sexta.
> É desta que a rede hidrográfica da serra ficará como gosto.


Pelo menos já não estamos tão mal como no ano passado. Vai chovendo pelo menos uma vez por semana, o que é ótimo (mas poderia ser melhor). 
Sábado se calhar vou fazer uma caminhada por lá. Aproveito e tiro umas fotos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2016 às 16:41)

Lembro que no dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 a cota prevista pelo ipma era 700 e nevou até a cota 0. Não quer dizer que vá acontecer amanhã, não há nem metade do frio mas pode causar surpresas, veremos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

Disdeste bem... Janeiro 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2016 às 16:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Disdeste bem... Janeiro
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Foi só para dizer que pode haver surpresas. Se fosse em janeiro ui ui


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2016 às 16:45)

Acho que a cota do ipma vai acertar em cheio.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2016 às 16:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Acho que a cota do ipma vai acertar em cheio.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Talvez. Só amanha saberemos...


----------



## jonas (23 Nov 2016 às 16:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Acho que a cota do ipma vai acertar em cheio.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Partilho da sua opiniao, acho que  o ipma vai acertar.....
Mas nao descarto surpresas....


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2016 às 17:45)

Meteofan disse:


> Lembro que no dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 a cota prevista pelo ipma era 700 e nevou até a cota 0. Não quer dizer que vá acontecer amanhã, não há nem metade do frio mas pode causar surpresas, veremos.



Em 9 de Janeiro de 2009, quando nevou aqui no Porto, a situação era bem diferente em termos de frio, e a precipitação entrou na altura certa:
















Agora temos isto:











Praticamente a diferença " do dia para noite"

Falta mais frio, mas se fosse Janeiro talvez ocorresse uma situação  mais interessante


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2016 às 18:24)

Amanhã por esta hora já se saberá... sinceramente já nem faz muito sentido olhar aos modelos...
Que tal um arranque se semana destes?





Onde assino?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2016 às 18:38)

Acredito que amanhã sejam lançados avisos de precipitação para o evento de Sexta,  talvez os distritos sejam Leiria, Lisboa e Setúbal,pelo menos.
GFS e WRF estão agressivos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2016 às 18:57)

Esses relatos de neve a 200m em espanha será verdade? Seria uma falha monumental de modelos\AEMET


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2016 às 19:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Amanhã por esta hora já se saberá... sinceramente já nem faz muito sentido olhar aos modelos...
> Que tal um arranque se semana destes?
> 
> 
> ...


Lol e mais uma vez Bragança a ver navios...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (23 Nov 2016 às 19:21)

Meteofan disse:


> Lembro que no dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 a cota prevista pelo ipma era 700 e nevou até a cota 0. Não quer dizer que vá acontecer amanhã, não há nem metade do frio mas pode causar surpresas, veremos.



Os modelos, pura e simplesmente, não sabem lidar/ prever com a queda de neve a cotas baixíssimas no Litoral.  Esse evento é um bom exemplo.
Quando a neve voltar a cair a cota zero no Litoral, virá de novo sem aviso prévio.
Mas esta situação não é comparável a esse evento, até porque estamos em Novembro.
Mas acredito na possibilidade de surpresas a cotas médias altas no Litoral.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2016 às 20:49)

Já que se fala em frio deixo este documentário:* de Yakutsk a Oymyakon no Inverno*, a experiência de um clima frio extremo

Interessantes as medições de temperatura feitas:


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2016 às 21:02)

Da maneira que os modelos andam só acredito no nowcasting. Acredito que o centro desta depressão vai dar que falar e vai trazer surpresas (possíveis fenómenos extremos).


----------



## james (24 Nov 2016 às 10:56)

Bela saída do ECMWF.


----------



## Astroamador (24 Nov 2016 às 11:27)

Ainda podemos ter alguma esperança ca no norte  (neve)
O mesmo cenário repete-se nos dias 3 e 4 de Dezembro 

http://www.tempo.pt/mapas-do-tempo/


----------



## Astroamador (24 Nov 2016 às 11:29)

Ainda podemos ter alguma esperança ca no norte  (neve)
O mesmo cenário repete-se nos dias 3 e 4 de Dezembro 

http://www.tempo.pt/mapas-do-tempo/


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 13:53)

O panorama esta a ficar bem interssante...
O ipma ja emitiu mais avisos!
Vai ser um grande nevao, acima dos 800m!


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 14:12)

jonas disse:


> O panorama esta a ficar bem interssante...
> O ipma ja emitiu mais avisos!
> Vai ser um grande nevao, acima dos 800m!


Acima dos 1200 sim, nevão épico devido a haver muita precipitação. acima dos 800 não acumula,...


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 14:15)

Meteofan disse:


> Acima dos 1200 sim, nevão épico devido a haver muita precipitação. acima dos 800 não acumula,...


Creio que de madrugada possa acumular acima dos 900m/1000m
Vamos ver.....
A esperanca e a ultima a morrer


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 14:15)

jonas disse:


> Creio que de madrugada possa acumular acima dos 900m/1000m
> Vamos ver.....
> A esperanca e a ultima a morrer


Talvez. A surpresa do dia é estar apenas água-neve em Montalegre...


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 14:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Talvez. A surpresa do dia é estar apenas água-neve em Montalegre...


E no marao so chuva


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 14:19)

Pergunta para os mais entendidos: Falei com um tio hoje que percebe mais disto que eu e ele disse-me que a cota está elevada por causa da humidade relativa estar perto de 100%. A pergunta é: Qual a influencia da humidade na cota de neve?


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2016 às 14:27)

Meteofan disse:


> Pergunta para os mais entendidos: Falei com um tio hoje que percebe mais disto que eu e ele disse-me que a cota está elevada por causa da humidade relativa estar perto de 100%. A pergunta é: Qual a influencia da humidade na cota de neve?



A humidade tem muita influência.
Se a humidade relativa do ar for 100%, só deverá nevar quando a temperatura do ar for <1ºC. 
No entanto, se a humidade relativa do ar for baixa, pode nevar com 4 ou 5ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 14:29)

AnDré disse:


> A humidade tem muita influência.
> Se a humidade relativa do ar for 100%, só deverá nevar quando a temperatura do ar for <1ºC.
> No entanto, se a humidade relativa do ar for baixa, pode nevar com 4 ou 5ºC.


Muito obrigado, está justificado então o facto de ter começado a chover aqui com 1,5º hoje de manhã. Se a humidade fosse mais baixa poderia nevar. Obrigado, estamos sempre a aprender!


----------



## 1337 (24 Nov 2016 às 14:35)

AnDré disse:


> A humidade tem muita influência.
> Se a humidade relativa do ar for 100%, só deverá nevar quando a temperatura do ar for <1ºC.
> No entanto, se a humidade relativa do ar for baixa, pode nevar com 4 ou 5ºC.


Mas como é que estando a chover, vais ter humidade baixa? Isso é quase um contra senso. Não te estou a negar ou algo do  género, só estou a tentar perceber. Defines humidade baixa uns 70% enquanto chove?


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 14:39)

1337 disse:


> Mas como é que estando a chover, vais ter humidade baixa? Isso é quase um contra senso. Não te estou a negar ou algo do  género, só estou a tentar perceber. Defines humidade baixa uns 70% enquanto chove?


É possível chover com 70% de humidade, já vi isso acontecer....


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Nov 2016 às 14:43)

Boa tarde não acham que se justificava aviso amarelo de precepitacao para todo o litoral centro?


----------



## Astroamador (24 Nov 2016 às 14:59)

Parece que vem ai coisa animadora 
Aumentou para AVISO LARANJA: QUEDA INTENSA DE NEVE nas regiões Norte e Centro. Parece que vem ai um grande nevao 

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/que...s-do-norte-e-centro-a-partir-da-tarde_n964372


----------



## Astroamador (24 Nov 2016 às 15:00)

Parece que vem ai coisa animadora 
Aumentou para AVISO LARANJA: QUEDA INTENSA DE NEVE nas regiões Norte e Centro. Parece que vem ai um grande nevao 

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/que...s-do-norte-e-centro-a-partir-da-tarde_n964372


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 15:01)

Astroamador disse:


> Parece que vem ai coisa animadora
> Aumentou para AVISO LARANJA: QUEDA INTENSA DE NEVE nas regiões Norte e Centro. Parece que vem ai um grande nevao
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/que...s-do-norte-e-centro-a-partir-da-tarde_n964372


Qual é a necessidade de postar em 3 tópicos diferentes? Já é a segunda vez hoje...


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 15:11)

O ipma so preve neve em montalegre a partir das 17h
Talvez  a previsao va bater certa, dado que ainda nao esta a nevar....


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 16:17)

A imagem de satélite está muito interessante... nota-se bem o cavamento rápido a acontecer... http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 16:58)

E melhor continuar a conversa neste topico....
Se a neve chegasse ao vale do sousa era um milagre....
Acho que na serra da aboboreira possa nevar qualquer coisa
Nas serras de santiago, do muro e da agrela e a zona de luzim talvez possa haver surpresas (sonhos...)


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2016 às 17:12)

1337 disse:


> Mas como é que estando a chover, vais ter humidade baixa? Isso é quase um contra senso. Não te estou a negar ou algo do  género, só estou a tentar perceber. Defines humidade baixa uns 70% enquanto chove?



Numa entrada continental, o ar é mais seco que uma entrada marítima.
A humidade do ar pode estar a 50% e começar a chover. Num aguaceiro, numa trovoada ou numa entrada continental.


----------



## André Ultra (24 Nov 2016 às 17:18)

será que poderá nevar em doncumil, Mesão Frio?


----------



## jonas (24 Nov 2016 às 17:19)

André Ultra disse:


> será que poderá nevar em doncumil, Mesão Frio?


A que altitude fica?


----------



## André Ultra (24 Nov 2016 às 17:25)

Pois 


jonas disse:


> A que altitude fica?


pois isso é que eu não sei ao certo!


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 17:27)

André Ultra disse:


> Pois
> 
> pois isso é que eu não sei ao certo!


Fica a cerca de 400m penso eu, por isso não neva, é praticamente impossível.


----------



## André Ultra (24 Nov 2016 às 17:48)

ok obrigado


----------



## Teya (24 Nov 2016 às 18:52)

Se até em Tóquio neva, vou acreditar que hoje pode eventualmente ocorrer um evento com chuva em quantidade interessante, e quiçá trovoada aqui para estes lados.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 18:56)

Teya disse:


> Se até em Tóquio neva, vou acreditar que hoje pode eventualmente ocorrer um evento com chuva em quantidade interessante, e quiçá trovoada aqui para estes lados.


Não é raro nevar em Tóquio, muito pelo contrário.


----------



## Teya (24 Nov 2016 às 19:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não é raro nevar em Tóquio, muito pelo contrário.


Em NOVEMBRO, não é normal nevar em Novembro, pelos vistos é raro, já que em 54 anos que isso não acontecia!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Nov 2016 às 19:15)

Teya disse:


> Em NOVEMBRO, não é normal nevar em Novembro, pelos vistos é raro, já que em 54 anos que isso não acontecia!


Ahhh, faltava esse pormenor.


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2016 às 19:28)

Teya disse:


> Em NOVEMBRO, não é normal nevar em Novembro, pelos vistos é raro, já que em 54 anos que isso não acontecia!



A Ásia oriental está com uma anomalia negativa significativa.







Já a Europa...






Vai haver frio, sim. Mas é para os locais do costume, a Europa de Leste.


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Nov 2016 às 21:25)

Boa noite vai haver outra superfície frontal além desta certo?


----------



## james (24 Nov 2016 às 21:50)

james disse:


> Bela saída do ECMWF.



Retiro o que disse.


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2016 às 23:17)

Como observador externo...

- Tem havido alguma atividade convectiva mas a maioria da precipitação parece-me estratiforme. Boa parte da nebulosidade no mar é baixa. O vento mais forte por cima do continente tem formado a nebulosidade alta;

- O radar de Arouca mostra o 'olho' da tormenta:






- Não obstante a muita nebulosidade em território espanhol, o radar não mostra nada de especial:






Muita chuva miúda. Às vezes é a melhor.

- O IPMA devia copiar os espanhóis


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2016 às 00:46)

Quem souber mais informações que acrescente à vontade porque sou ignorante na matéria. O radar de Coruche e de Loulé têm uma altura mínima de 300 metros (0.3kms):






Já o de Arouca tem uma altitude mínima de 900 metros (0.9kms):






Dos australianos aprendi isto (e está representado nos gráficos de suporte nas imagens anteriormente publicadas):



> A horizontal radar beam detects raindrops at a height of 1 kilometre above the Earth's surface from rain that is 100 kilometres away from the radar. It detects raindrops at a height of 3 kilometres from rain that is 200 kilometres away, and at a height of around 7 kilometres at a distance of 500 kilometres from the radar. In winter especially, the rain clouds can be below the radar beam at a distance of more than 200 kilometres from the radar, and hence the radar beam will overshoot the rain.



O radar de Coruche e o de Arouca têm algumas sobreposições mas o primeiro não cobre bem a região norte (porque está longe da mesma). Por seu lado, o radar da Galiza também não é o mais útil porque está a algumas centenas de quilómetros da fronteira. Escrito isto, não há um 'buraco' na cobertura de radar na região norte (no 1º quilómetro da atmosfera)? Não estará boa parte da chuva estratiforme a ser persistentemente subavaliada, especialmente em plumas tropicais e/ou frentes sem muita convectividade?


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2016 às 01:27)

Também não percebo grande coisa de radares, mas o de Arouca está claramente muito estranho. 

O de Coruche parece mostrar a refletividade correta.


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2016 às 02:07)

james disse:


> Retiro o que disse.


Vamos levar com AA em cima, e não vejo nada de bom, pelo menos para o norte, nas próximas semanas.


----------



## james (25 Nov 2016 às 06:52)

1337 disse:


> Vamos levar com AA em cima, e não vejo nada de bom, pelo menos para o norte, nas próximas semanas.




Parece ser a tendência. Vamos ver agora durante quanto tempo vamos levar com o  AA.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2016 às 00:12)

uns quantos dias de circulação ciclónica e logo os mapas se põem de má cara...

as massas frias parece que vão abandonar a ásia e passar para o lado do canadá.

consequência: vamos passar a estar do lado ascendente do anticiclone que é o lado que não interessa...

o lado ascendente destrói as frentes polares e é mais seco.

o lado descendente que é onde estávamos é mais instável e mais frio. Tem também muito mais humidade.

é sempre uma situação complicada para nós pois pode durar semanas a alterar-se.


----------



## james (26 Nov 2016 às 11:24)

E  pronto, o GFS lá foi atrás do ECM tal como eu temia( embora esperasse). 
Depois de alguma chuva hoje, só se vê AA para a frente, pelo menos no Norte. 
Só espero é que não haja uma repetição de 2011( há 5 anos atrás) , onde o AA se instalou no início de Dezembro e se prolongou até Março, provocando obviamente o inverno mais seco de sempre no Norte do país.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2016 às 18:17)

james disse:


> E  pronto, o GFS lá foi atrás do ECM tal como eu temia( embora esperasse).
> Depois de alguma chuva hoje, só se vê AA para a frente, pelo menos no Norte.
> Só espero é que não haja uma repetição de 2011( há 5 anos atrás) , onde o AA se instalou no início de Dezembro e se prolongou até Março, provocando obviamente o inverno mais seco de sempre no Norte do país.


E de uma saída para a outra tudo muda, acho que não vale a pena fazer prognósticos para o futuro:









Os modelos andam muito instáveis., james.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Nov 2016 às 01:42)

Uma bela cut-off esta. Dava umas boas trovoadas no interior com direcção ao litoral se fosse Maio. Agora sem aquecimento diurno fica impossível. Ao menos tem chovido bem nas zonas que mais precisavam. (Centro-Sul)

É pena chegar à primavera/verão e estas cut-off's serem bem raras. Pelo menos é o que tem acontecido nos últimos anos.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Nov 2016 às 02:03)

Boa noite tenho visto o tópico da região sul e fico contente por estar a ocorrer precipitação intensa, bem precisam desta chuvinha é ouro, esperemos que este inverno traga muita chuva para todo o pais e ainda mais para a região sul.


----------



## Cesar (28 Nov 2016 às 19:39)

Nos proximos dias volta a possibilidade de mais neve dia 1 na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## james (29 Nov 2016 às 09:18)

Vendo os modelos,   o Norte vai estar sob a influência de um anticiclone que parece não ter fim à vista. Não me enganei quando falei nesta tendência há uns tempos atrás, infelizmente. 
Aliás  ,todo o Norte da Europa parece estar bloqueado pelo dito anticiclone até onde abrange as previsões.
Apenas o Sul da Europa, a   Europa mediterrânica parece ter alguma instabilidade, do qual o Sul de Portugal deve beneficiar com um bom evento esta semana.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2016 às 10:12)

james disse:


> Vendo os modelos,   o Norte vai estar sob a influência de um anticiclone que parece não ter fim à vista. Não me enganei quando falei nesta tendência há uns tempos atrás, infelizmente.
> Aliás  ,todo o Norte da Europa parece estar bloqueado pelo dito anticiclone até onde abrange as previsões.
> Apenas o Sul da Europa, a   Europa mediterrânica parece ter alguma instabilidade, do qual o Sul de Portugal deve beneficiar com um bom evento esta semana.


Vai dar alguma chuva mas nada demais e depois desse evento também já não vai haver mais nada de interessante, nem as temperaturas vão ser frias, o que mais pode aparecer são aqueles dias de nevoeiro persistente. Esperemos que não seja para ficar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Nov 2016 às 10:17)

james disse:


> Aliás ,todo o Norte da Europa parece estar bloqueado pelo dito anticiclone até onde abrange as previsões.



@james creio que os modelos estão algo voláteis para conseguirmos afirmar que o AA irá vingar nos próximas semanas. É claro que as anomalias negativas nas temperaturas do Oceano Atlântico junto à costa portuguesa poderá favorecer essa estabilização, mas teremos de contar sempre com a atmosfera. Segundo a seguinte análise, a NAO é actualmente negativa e favorece a circulação que tivemos nas últimas semanas.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2016 às 11:04)

Parece que amanhã esta zona/ margem sul pode estar no fio da navalha, vai cair muita precipitação...no mar.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2016 às 11:33)

Boa rega para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve:


----------



## james (30 Nov 2016 às 09:42)

Impressionante a quantidade de precipitação prevista para o Sotavento algarvio, a rondar os 100 mm em alguns locais, segundo o GFS.  

Esta é mesmo uma típica depressão mediterrânica, com muito potencial e com o seu típico também carácter convetivo, com a capacidade de descarregar enormes quantidades de água em muito pouco tempo. 
Estas situações, por vezes,  revelam - se bastante perigosas, até pelos exemplos que vemos do passado. 

Veremos que tipo de aviso vai emitir o IPMA.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2016 às 09:47)

Excelentes previsões, é de maneira que o prado Alentejano fica bem verdinho  .


----------



## John_Pinho (30 Nov 2016 às 10:18)

Vamos aguardar e ver, mas de facto, todas as previsões indicam que o Sul de Portugal Continental irá "sofrer mais" do que propriamente o Norte do país. Embora haja previsão, por exemplo, para Aveiro de 2mm/h no sábado ( e ainda faltam alguns dias) tudo se vai desenhando para que a severidade se verifique no Sul. Provavelmente, pelo "estacionar" do anticiclone que está bem lá a Norte a safar as Ilhas Britânicas. 

Para já, e para Aveiro, não há previsão de chuva, nem (muito) frio, nem agitação marítima até sábado. No entanto, sempre a acompanhar


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2016 às 19:56)

Nunca é de mais enfatizar. Para o seguimento meteorológico:






Nunca se usa o IR colorido...






... quando há radares disponíveis.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2016 às 10:01)

Chegamos ao dia anterior ao evento e o GFS começa a cortar na precipitação  mas a saída das 06z também não é a melhor para se ter certezas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Dez 2016 às 10:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Chegamos ao dia anterior ao evento e o GFS começa a cortar na precipitação



É normal no GFS, mas depois voltam à previsão inicial 

Uma curiosidade: onde será que vi esta previsão nos últimos dias??






O pessoal do Algarve que se prepare para mais um fim de semana de "Monção"


----------



## djnata (2 Dez 2016 às 14:04)

Bom para uns e maus para outros. Vamos ver o que vai dar aqui no alto alentejo.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2016 às 09:27)

é impressão minha ou os modelos cortaram bastante na precipitação á ultima hora? mesmo para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve os modelos reduziram a quantidade de precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 10:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> é impressão minha ou os modelos cortaram bastante na precipitação á ultima hora? mesmo para o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve os modelos reduziram a quantidade de precipitação.


Cortaram mesmo, e bem, ontem quando o GFS cortou pensei que voltasse a colocar, porque o ECM previa um bom acumulado, entretanto foi atrás do GFS, neste momento não se prevê acumulados superiores a 20mm enquanto que até ontem se previa um acumulado entre os 30/40mm.
O que parecia ser um bom evento e ainda melhor que o de final de novembro, vai acabar por não ser nada de interessante, mas veremos se na realidade vai ser igual às previsões.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Dez 2016 às 11:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Cortaram mesmo, e bem, ontem quando o GFS cortou pensei que voltasse a colocar, porque o ECM previa um bom acumulado, entretanto foi atrás do GFS, neste momento não se prevê acumulados superiores a 20mm enquanto que até ontem se previa um acumulado entre os 30/40mm.
> O que parecia ser um bom evento e ainda melhor que o de final de novembro, vai acabar por não ser nada de interessante, mas veremos se na realidade vai ser igual às previsões.


O melhor a fazer agora é simplesmente acampamento... O GFS não dava mais de 2.5mm para a zona de Lisboa até as 12h e o Jonas já segue com mais de 20mm acumulados neste momento.

A imprevisibilidade e precisão cirurgia destes eventos é quase impossível de prever para os modelos em cima da hora.


----------



## ruijacome (3 Dez 2016 às 17:58)

Eu só hoje já vou com 43.4mm em Cascais! Podem ver na estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2016 às 18:16)

ruijacome disse:


> Eu só hoje já vou com 43.4mm em Cascais! Podem ver na estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais


 Sim é um valor muito alto para a zona,talvez suba mais um pouco.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2016 às 08:36)

Ora cá está, finalmente algo interessante nos modelos


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2016 às 10:29)

Se vier mais a Sul é interessante assim é quase bom....


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2016 às 10:41)

miguel disse:


> Já andam a pedir tempo seco? A ver se depois não levamos tempo seco até a Primavera... neste pais não é bom pedir tempo seco, nunca se sabe quando se instala o AA para ficar meses...


Concordo plenamente, devíamos era ficar agradecidos por cada dia de chuva! o tempo seco há-de vir no tempo dele, os 4 ou 5 meses de verão.


----------



## james (5 Dez 2016 às 11:36)

Em Portugal, muita gente gostaria de viver na Península Arábica, onde tinham tempo seco o ano inteiro. 

Vêm 2 ou  3 dias onde chove um pouco mais e querem verão outra vez. 

Eu não consigo compreender isso, ultrapassa a minha capacidade de compreensão.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2016 às 11:46)

james disse:


> Em Portugal, muita gente gostaria de viver na Península Arábica, onde tinham tempo seco o ano inteiro.
> 
> Vêm 2 ou  3 dias onde chove um pouco mais e querem verão outra vez.
> 
> Eu não consigo compreender isso, ultrapassa a minha capacidade de compreensão.



Se calhar lá na Arábia ou Dubai também se queixavam  do excesso de calor e sol quase o ano inteiro..

Acho que muita gente  ainda não meteu na cabeça que Portugal não é nenhum deserto, tem das zonas e cidades mais chuvosas da Europa ( Noroeste em particular)

Aqui no Porto, por exemplo,  temos uma média de precipitação anual (+/- 1200 mm) superior a Dublin e Londres. No entanto muita gente acha que Londres é uma cidade onde chove todos os dias ..contudo a sua média anual anda pelos  600 mm, são mitos que se criam na cabeça das pessoas, sobertudo as menos informadas..


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2016 às 12:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo plenamente, devíamos era ficar agradecidos por cada dia de chuva! o tempo seco há-de vir no tempo dele, os 4 ou 5 meses de verão.


Já basta termos cada vez mais meses de verão. Pelo o que vejo por aqui, ainda há muito para chover, basta virem 2/3 dias de sol para os cursos de agua ficarem logo em baixo.
Esperemos que o tempo seco não permaneça muito tempo.
Este fim de semana que passou não foi chuvoso em todo o lado, e a prova disso é que nesta zona o acumulado ainda mal passou dos 10mm.


----------



## Cesar (5 Dez 2016 às 12:40)

Nos próximos 3 dias uma luta, entre as depressões e o AA.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Dez 2016 às 12:55)

De facto tambem nao percebo passam os dias a queixar se e preciso chover muito mais para repor agua nos solos e barragens que ainda estao embaixo o calor tem a sua epoca que cada vez se prolonga ate mais tarde por isso deixemos chover .


----------



## vitamos (5 Dez 2016 às 13:16)

Ainda bem que existe este canto no fórum, onde toda a gente pode ter o seu comportamento "facebook style" lembrando jogos antigos como o "telefone estragado". 

Um membro manifesta de forma ligeira que gostaria de uma pausa e de uns dias de sol... Erro crasso! No telefone estragado: "uns dias de pausa", "ele disse que em Portugal chove demais", "ele disse que Portugal tem clima desértico", "ele disse que não devia chover em Portugal e quem não achar isso é cócó"...


 Já se sabe que um mero desabafo  por aqui pode  significar linchamento em praça pública


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2016 às 13:29)

vitamos disse:


> Ainda bem que existe este canto no fórum, onde toda a gente pode ter o seu comportamento "facebook style" lembrando jogos antigos como o "telefone estragado".
> 
> *Um membro manifesta de forma ligeira que gostaria de uma pausa e de uns dias de sol.*.. Erro crasso! No telefone estragado: "uns dias de pausa", "ele disse que em Portugal chove demais", "ele disse que Portugal tem clima desértico", "ele disse que não devia chover em Portugal e quem não achar isso é cócó"...
> 
> ...



Concordo, extrapolou-se de uma maneira... vá lá que isto é mundo virtual, caso contrário o rapaz era apedrejado.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2016 às 13:57)

vitamos disse:


> Um membro manifesta de forma ligeira que gostaria de uma pausa e de uns dias de sol...



Se o membro  em questão ( noutro tópico que não este) disse isso, não tem mal nenhum, aliás quero deixar bem claro que a minha resposta/observação era apenas ao post do James, e nada de indirectas para alguém ou algo que tenham dito aqui no forúm.

Ou seja, e muito sinceramente, eu pensei que o James se estava a referir ao " comum" cidadão ( inculto em Meteorologia) e até aos média, que na sua generalidade querem sempre bom tempo e sol, fugindo isso da realidade Portuguesa, daí a minha resposta.

De qualquer modo e se se está a "criticar" ou referir a  algum post deve-se fazer quote/citação do mesmo, para que se perceba do quê e de quem se está a falar, ou a quem se está a responder. Se um membro diz algo noutro seguimento e aqui ninguém faz citação do post, quem não estiver atento não percebe nada do que se está a falar


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Dez 2016 às 14:19)

vitamos disse:


> Ainda bem que existe este canto no fórum, onde toda a gente pode ter o seu comportamento "facebook style" *lembrando jogos antigos como o "telefone estragado".*


É que é mesmo isto!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Dez 2016 às 14:41)

Marasmo sem fim à vista...


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2016 às 20:36)

james disse:


> Em Portugal, muita gente gostaria de viver na Península Arábica, onde tinham tempo seco o ano inteiro.
> 
> Vêm 2 ou  3 dias onde chove um pouco mais e querem verão outra vez.
> 
> Eu não consigo compreender isso, ultrapassa a minha capacidade de compreensão.



Acredita que grande parte dos portugueses adora chuva.. Quando estão deitados, no quentinho, a descansar ou a dormir. eheh!
Acho que todos percebem que a chuva é uma dádiva, mas é inegável o transtorno que a mesma causa à esmagadora maioria da população - que vive em meio urbano.



Snifa disse:


> Aqui no Porto, por exemplo,  temos uma média de precipitação anual (+/- 1200 mm) superior a Dublin e Londres. No entanto muita gente acha que Londres é uma cidade onde chove todos os dias ..contudo a sua média anual anda pelos  600 mm, são mitos que se criam na cabeça das pessoas, sobertudo as menos informadas..



Ainda assim a cidade do Porto tem mais *1000 horas* anuais de sol, quando comparada com Londres.

Em números redondos, Lisboa (2800h) tem mais 400h de sol que o Porto (2400h), e isso já faz com que olhemos para o Porto como uma cidade cinzenta.
Agora, imaginem Londres com 1400 horas de sol anual.


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2016 às 20:55)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda assim a cidade do Porto tem mais *1000 horas* anuais de sol, quando comparada com Londres.
> 
> Em números redondos, Lisboa (2800h) tem mais 400h de sol que o Porto (2400h), e isso já faz com que olhemos para o Porto como uma cidade cinzenta.
> Agora, imaginem Londres com 1400 horas de sol anual.



Será essa falta de horas de sol que leva muita gente a dizer que Londres é uma cidade chuvosa, quando até nem é.

É uma cidade cinzenta, nublada, húmida, isso sim, mas em termos de chuvas o total anual nem é muito significativo ( não há nenhum mês em que ocorram 100 mm de precipitação média) para uma cidade a uma latitude já algo elevada e exposta a depressões atlânticas vigorosas e mais afastada da influência do AA.

Já agora cá ficam os dados para Londres ( Greenwich), embora com mais horas de sol o Porto tem mais do dobro da precipitação anual, no entanto (e fruto da menor latitude) não tem as temperaturas tão frias ( e muito menos dias de neve) como Londres no Inverno, que só não é mais fria pois a massa urbana causa o chamado efeito de "ilha de calor", no entanto os subúrbios e zonas rurais circundantes são mais frios no Inverno


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2016 às 21:19)

Ainda bem, que vem uns diazinhos com sol e temperatura a rondarem os 20ºC, para tirar o bolor aos algarvios.  

Já agora, quem é que não gostava de ter um dia como ontem teve Estepona com mais de 200 mm. 

Eu cá não devia contar isto, senão ainda mandam-me internar, uma vez sonhei que estava um temporal tão grande, que fui à janela e as ondas do mar batiam no prédio, para quem mora a 2 kms do mar em linha recta anda um pouco maluco.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2016 às 21:23)

O clima de Londres  é mesmo assim, poucos dias de sol e muitos dias nublados e de chuva fraca/ chuviscos.
600mm de média anual é o que cai na maioria do Alentejo.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2016 às 12:33)

ai até me dá uma dor no coração quando vou olhar o meteograma e vejo 0.0mm


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 12:56)

david 6 disse:


> ai até me dá uma dor no coração quando vou olhar o meteograma e vejo 0.0mm





Ao menos vocês aí para baixo tiveram há pouco uns belos dias de chuva. 

Aqui para cima não tivemos nada e também vemos 0 de chuva e  0 de frio no meteograma.


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 13:03)

Para o pessoal que ansiava pelo tempo seco, o GFS está um mimo.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2016 às 13:47)

joselamego disse:


> Calma Joralentejano! Antes do natal o tempo vai mudar....o anticiclone vai enfraquecer daqui alguns dias/semanas ....
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Pelo menos por agora não se vê um enfraquecimento, o ECM prevê qualquer coisita nos últimos dias da previsão mas depressa desaparece, o GFS insiste em 0 de tempo instável e de frio é igual e quando aparece algo retira logo na proxima saida. Quando o AA aparece nesta altura já dificilmente desaparece do pé de nós, esperemos que seja só a primeira quinzena.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2016 às 13:52)

Sinceramente não me surpreende, já imaginava que a fatura da abundancia das ultimas semanas seria bem cara...
Neve aos magotes, chuva a cântaros... aí está a fatura!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Dez 2016 às 14:05)

É incrível como não aguentam uns dias de sol. 
Saiam de casa e aproveitem para passear.


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 14:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sinceramente não me surpreende, já imaginava que a fatura da abundancia das ultimas semanas seria bem cara...
> Neve aos magotes, chuva a cântaros... aí está a fatura!



Abundância  ? Chuva a cântaros?  
Aqui para cima,  só  temos tido uma ou outra frente expresso e estamos a viver provavelmente uns dos meses de Dezembro mais quentes e secos que me lembro. 
Não vejo qualquer perspectiva de mudança de padrão nas próximas semanas. 
Mas claro que o AA haverá de quebrar um dia, só espero que não seja só em Abril como em 2012.


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 14:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> É incrível como não aguentam uns dias de sol.
> Saiam de casa e aproveitem para passear.



Oh, rapaz, quando o AA se instala nesta altura, é para durar semanas,  não é para durar uns dias. 

Até parece que na tua zona está sempre a chover o tempo todo e é preciso aproveitar o sol quando ele surge.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Dez 2016 às 14:11)

james disse:


> Oh, rapaz, quando o AA se instala nesta altura, é para durar semanas,  não é para durar uns dias.
> 
> Até parece que na tua zona está sempre a chover o tempo todo e é preciso aproveitar o sol quando ele surge.


Isso tudo são meras especulações. 
Depois deste fim de semana não há nada melhor.


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 14:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isso tudo são meras especulações.
> Depois deste fim de semana não há nada melhor.



Não são meras especulações, é a realidade.  Este ano até pode durar menos. Mas geralmente é duradouro, quem acompanha a meteorologia, como eu, há mais de 30 anos, sabe como é que funciona.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Dez 2016 às 14:15)

james disse:


> Não são meras especulações, é a realidade.


Veremos, meu caro, veremos...


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2016 às 14:21)

Basta ver as previsões a longo prazo (para quem acredita nisso), que até Março o AA reina para ai 80/90% do tempo... dai eu ter dito ontem algures que pedir tempo seco neste pais de Sol é mau lol e a chuva das ultimas semanas não acabou com a seca a Sul e vendo o que está e o que ai vem em poucas semanas voltará ao mesmo cenário que estava a umas semanas atrás...  mas no final do Inverno estamos cá todos para ver quem tinha razão, se os optimistas ou os pessimistas  soa a um derbi isto


----------



## 1337 (6 Dez 2016 às 14:24)

Outubro choveu pouco aqui, tal como Novembro mal choveu. e Dezembro está a ser uma comédia de tempo seco e quente aqui no Norte. Não sei o que se passa mas por aqui parece a reencarnação de 2005, verão extremamente quente e seco, e continua pelo Inverno fora.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2016 às 14:25)

james disse:


> Abundância  ? Chuva a cântaros?
> Aqui para cima,  só  temos tido uma ou outra frente expresso e estamos a viver provavelmente uns dos meses de Dezembro mais quentes e secos que me lembro.
> Não vejo qualquer perspectiva de mudança de padrão nas próximas semanas.
> Mas claro que o AA haverá de quebrar um dia, só espero que não seja só em Abril como em 2012.



Calma.. ainda mal começou o mês, e embora as perspectivas nos modelos não sejam boas, pode ser que as coisas mudem, em especial na 2º quinzena, vamos aguardar 

De qualquer modo até tem chovido, eu levo *2 mm* acumulados desde o início do mês  

Só faltam uns 179 mm para atingir a média do mês


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 14:47)

Por qualquer razão, este ano está a chover mais nas regiões mais a Sul. 
E não digo só no Sul de Portugal. 
Mesmo aqui no Norte, parece - me  que onde tem chovido mais é nas regiões mais a Sul do Norte. 
Quanto mais se sobe, menos tem chovido e, tirando 2/ 3 dias onde esteve realmente frio, o tempo aqui no Norte tem estado ( muito)  estranhamente( muito)  ameno e( muito)  seco.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2016 às 15:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> É incrível como não aguentam uns dias de sol.


O problema não são uns dias de sol, este padrão pode durar semanas e semanas, mas claro que isto pode dar uma volta de 180ºc.
Dias de sol e calor há com fartura durante o ano, basta nós vermos os nossos Verões cada vez mais quentes e prolongados.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Dez 2016 às 15:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> O problema não são uns dias de sol, este padrão pode durar semanas e semanas, mas claro que isto pode dar uma volta de 180ºc.
> Dias de sol e calor há com fartura durante o ano, basta nós vermos os nossos Verões cada vez mais quentes e prolongados.


Isso mesmo, PODE durar semanas, tal como PODE dar uma volta de 180°. São tudo especulações que não servem de muito.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2016 às 15:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isso mesmo, PODE durar semanas, tal como PODE dar uma volta de 180°. São tudo especulações que não servem de muito.



Aqui o problema é que estamos a falar de Portugal, logo a possibilidade de ganhar o AA é muito grande...nem vejo nenhuma volta de 180º


----------



## 1337 (6 Dez 2016 às 15:51)

Snifa disse:


> Calma.. ainda mal começou o mês, e embora as perspectivas nos modelos não sejam boas, pode ser que as coisas mudem, em especial na 2º quinzena, vamos aguardar
> 
> De qualquer modo até tem chovido, eu levo *2 mm* acumulados desde o início do mês
> 
> Só faltam uns 179 mm para atingir a média do mês


Sortudo Snifa,eu levo 0.5 mm


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2016 às 16:05)

Novamente... deixem de ser piegas.

O país não aguenta mais austeridade de H20? Ai, aguenta, aguenta. Não gostamos mas aguenta.

Pronto, já apliquei as frases mais emblemáticas do tempo da Troika às condições meteorológicas atuais 

Mais a sério, e tirando as _cut-offs_ recentes, a posição do anticiclone até que se assemelha ao futuro previsto num cenário de aquecimento global (especialmente 2025).







Claro que isto é relativo porque o início do Outono foi marcado pelo anticiclone a oeste dos Açores. Mas dá para perceber a ideia 

O inverno pode até ser catastroficamente tempestuoso. Mas já ninguém vai apagar o outono atípico que se teve


----------



## hurricane (6 Dez 2016 às 16:29)

Este anticiclone centrado na EU e uma doenca! Queria neveeeee na Belgica!


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 16:59)

Esta última saída do GFS  vem confirmar os meus piores receios. 
Este AA  está a fortalecer - se de saída em saída, banindo toda e qualquer depressão do nosso caminho. 
Infelizmente, parece ser daqueles que aparece na altura errada,  para nos estragar o inverno.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2016 às 17:11)

james disse:


> Esta última saída do GFS  vem confirmar os meus piores receios.
> Este AA  está a fortalecer - se de saída em saída, banindo toda e qualquer depressão do nosso caminho.
> Infelizmente, parece ser daqueles que aparece na altura errada,  para nos estragar o inverno.


Além disso não se prevê frio, o tempo ameno deve continuar... este ano passamos o natal na esplanada


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 17:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Além disso não se prevê frio, o tempo ameno deve continuar... este ano passamos o natal na esplanada




O negócio das lareiras vai atravessar tempos difíceis... 

Já lá vai o tempo em que, mesmo aparecendo períodos anticiclonicos,  estava frio e havia belas camadas de geada. 

Agora não, as geadas praticamente desapareceram e as temperaturas sobem a mais de 20 graus quase ou mesmo durante o Natal.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Dez 2016 às 17:49)

De facto a situacao nao e nada animadora no entanto temos que manter a esperaca o anticiclone vai ter de ceder mais dia menos dia.
Aguardemos por melhores dias .
Enquanto ao frio nem vale apena falar pois estamos em dezembro e com temperaturas muito altas para a epoca enfim nao podemos fazer nada senao esperar.

Escrito atraves do meu telemovel.


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2016 às 17:53)

pode ser que caia neve nos pontos mais altos do grupo central dos açores na semana de natal.

quanto ao algarve... o natal vai ser chuvoso e ventoso.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2016 às 18:05)

james disse:


> Esta última saída do GFS  vem confirmar os meus piores receios.
> Este AA  está a fortalecer - se de saída em saída, banindo toda e qualquer depressão do nosso caminho.
> Infelizmente, parece ser daqueles que aparece na altura errada,  para nos estragar o inverno.


Vamos ver, realmente não está nada de animador, em 2011/2012 apareceu exatamente nesta altura e em 2014/2015 foi o mesmo, esperemos que não seja assim. Ainda são poucos anos dedicados à meteorologia mas já foi o suficente para perceber que quando o AA aparece nesta altura, já é sempre complicado ir embora.
Mas em outonos/invernos secos aparecia bastante frio, agora não, está a ser exatamente a mesma coisa do ano passado. 
Pode ser que no natal tenhamos alguma surpresa tal como em 2013, nesse ano novembro foi bastante seco e assim foi até ao natal, depois disso o inverno foi bastante rigoroso.


----------



## dahon (6 Dez 2016 às 19:13)

Parece deja vu, no ano passado por esta altura as queixas eram exatamente as mesmas natal na esplanada e tal.  E depois veio Fevereiro, Março, Abril e Maio sempre com precipitação acima da média. cAAlmex pessoal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Dez 2016 às 19:23)

Hoje, como já sabia que estava uma temperatura pouco compatível com o mês do Natal, fui vestida à Outono e não à Inverno. Ainda assim tive calor. Mais um pouco e tenho de ir buscar roupa de verão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2016 às 21:15)

james disse:


> O negócio das lareiras vai atravessar tempos difíceis...
> 
> Já lá vai o tempo em que, mesmo aparecendo períodos anticiclonicos,  estava frio e havia belas camadas de geada.
> 
> Agora não, as geadas praticamente desapareceram e as temperaturas sobem a mais de 20 graus quase ou mesmo durante o Natal.



James, eu bem disse-te que até ao Natal podia vir calor.  Este ano, o Natal vai ter 25ºC e a dar mergulhos na praia. 

Natal na esplanada, é quase normal no Algarve, agora na praia a dar mergulhos é que já não.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2016 às 21:48)

No ano passado a culpa foi do El Niño... este ano a culpa será de quem?


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 22:34)

A culpa é da " La Nina ". 

E também do vento que sopra ameno do interior da Península, como esta noite. 

Onde param os " ventos frios e cortantes vindos do interior da Península ", tão bem descrito por Orlando Ribeiro?


----------



## james (6 Dez 2016 às 22:51)

Mais uma saída à moda do " GFS ". Passa de 0 mm para mais de 40 mm com vários dias de chuva.
Claro que amanhã já desapareceu tudo.

P. S.   Oxalá me engane e que este AA não dure muito.


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2016 às 23:33)

2 semanas de tempo seco, é muito provável.

mais que isso não... a semana do natal vai ser instável. Nos prazos mais longos já repetiram vários cenários chuvosos.

o que destoa são as temperaturas amenas mas isso é porque estamos do lado errado do anticiclone.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 00:29)

james disse:


> A culpa é da " La Nina ".


----------



## james (7 Dez 2016 às 01:02)

Orion disse:


>




Eu estava a ironizar.  Eu até prefiro o nosso clima livre da influência da " La Nina ".


----------



## james (7 Dez 2016 às 11:40)

Foi atualizada a previsão mensal do IPMA e aqui para o Norte a precipitação vai continuar abaixo da média até, pelo menos, às portas do Natal. 
Já andamos neste padrão desde Junho, sempre a chover abaixo da média ( nalguns meses muito abaixo da média)  e com temperaturas, salvo curtíssimos períodos, com brutais anomalias positivas ( recordo  ,por exemplo, os 40 graus nas praias em Agosto ou os inacreditáveis 30 graus no dia 31 de Outubro aqui em Viana do Castelo ou, mesmo agora, nos últimos dias e com temperaturas acima dos 20 graus dias e dias seguidos,  a meia dúzia de dias do Natal)  .

E, vendo os modelos,  com a previsão de um inverno com anomalias positivas na temperatura e aparentemente sem precipitação por aí além, vai ser um inverno que não ficará para a história. 

Eu não queria queixar - me, mas aqui para cima está mau demais para ser verdade.


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2016 às 11:17)

NAO negativo-favorável para o final da próxima semana.


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Dez 2016 às 14:32)

Boa tarde desculpem a ignorancia mas o que e um cut off?

Escrito atraves do meu telemovel.


----------



## james (8 Dez 2016 às 22:46)

Começo a gostar das últimas saídas a médio prazo do ECM.


----------



## Agreste (9 Dez 2016 às 00:40)

nos últimos 50 anos só esteve mau tempo na noite de natal, no algarve em 2009, 2000,1996 e 1973.

não será estatisticamente fácil termos mau tempo no natal mas é uma possibilidade.


----------



## Agreste (9 Dez 2016 às 14:13)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde desculpem a ignorancia mas o que e um cut off?
> 
> Escrito atraves do meu telemovel.



a circulação geral de frentes polares na atmosfera faz-se de oeste para este a latitudes que no inverno andam pelos 40º-50º norte.

uma cut off é um nucleo depressionário de gradiente não muito marcado que toma caminho diferente dessa circulação geral e deriva para sul ficando isolada. Normalmente produz chuvas abundantes em zonas onde a precipitação frontal tem mais dificuldades em chegar. Não dura porém muito tempo.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Dez 2016 às 14:32)

Agreste muito obrigado pela explicacao sempre que ouvia  falar em cut off ficava intrigado gracas a si ja fiquei esclarecido muito obrigado.


----------



## Cesar (10 Dez 2016 às 06:59)

A partir de dia 14 regressa a chuva e algum frio, até quando vai ficar essa chuva.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2016 às 09:14)

Será que depois deste marasmo, iremos ter um fim de dezembro  tempestuoso, ou seja virá "tudo" de uma vez só? 

Depois de umas runs a retirar, o GFS insiste novamente  num fim do mês bem activo


----------



## james (10 Dez 2016 às 09:29)

Cesar disse:


> A partir de dia 14 regressa a chuva e algum frio, até quando vai ficar essa chuva.




Esse regresso da chuva ainda não é certo.


----------



## james (10 Dez 2016 às 09:45)

Snifa disse:


> Será que depois deste marasmo, iremos ter um fim de dezembro  tempestuoso, ou seja virá "tudo" de uma vez só?
> 
> Depois de umas runs a retirar, o GFS insiste novamente  num fim do mês bem activo




Em 2013 tivemos um espetacular regresso da chuva e frio  no Natal após quase 2 meses de marasmo.  Em 2009 idem aspas ( ainda me recordo do Natal à luz das velas na Região Oeste)  .  Esses 2 invernos tiveram eventos fantásticos, com queda de neve e / ou água - neve à cota zero praticamente. E o padrão desses 2 anos no Outono foi muito semelhante a este ano. 
Vamos acreditar que a história se poderá repetir...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Dez 2016 às 10:23)

A 24 e a 25 de Dezembro não, se faz favor, que estou no litoral!


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Dez 2016 às 11:21)

Bom dia de facto a uma tendencia de mudanca de padrao chuva e temperaturas  mais baixas a partir de dia 14 como nao falta muito tempo pode ser que essa mudanca se realize mas e melhor nao ter muita esperanca antes que se tenha uma desagradavel supresa. Aguardemos com calma e serenidade por essa mudanca tao desejada.

Escrito pelo meu telemovel


----------



## james (10 Dez 2016 às 12:39)

O problema é que, vendo as últimas saídas do GFS  e do ECM  ,o AA continua a pairar. E os modelos lá continuam a prever a sua posição bem nas nossas latitudes. 
Temo que as próximas frentes tenham o mesmo destino que a frente que esteve bastante tempo prevista ( até pouco mais de 24 H)  para este fim de semana. 
Pessoalmente, não acredito numa mudança de padrão antes do ano novo.


----------



## james (10 Dez 2016 às 12:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A 24 e a 25 de Dezembro não, se faz favor, que estou no litoral!



O meu lado emocional diz que vais apanhar uma tempestade daquelas...

Mas o meu lado racional diz que vais apanhar um Natal seco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Dez 2016 às 13:14)

james disse:


> O meu lado emocional diz que vais apanhar uma tempestade daquelas...
> 
> Mas o meu lado racional diz que vais apanhar um Natal seco.



Costumo passar o Natal na Figueira e todos os anos penso: 'É desta que o Natal em Viseu vai ser branco e eu não vou cá estar'.  Sinceramente, como tenho que viajar dava mais jeito que fosse seco...


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2016 às 14:26)

james disse:


> O problema é que, vendo as últimas saídas do GFS  e do ECM  ,o AA continua a pairar. E os modelos lá continuam a prever a sua posição bem nas nossas latitudes.
> Temo que as próximas frentes tenham o mesmo destino que a frente que esteve bastante tempo prevista ( até pouco mais de 24 H)  para este fim de semana.
> Pessoalmente, não acredito numa mudança de padrão antes do ano novo.









Natal frio é que já é outro assunto


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2016 às 14:42)

Nos próximos dias o ceticismo acerca do AG vai voltar aos EUA:











Como 'olhar para o Ártico' já está a ficar gasto, que se olhe para a Baía de Hudson. O cenário é medonho (mesmo usando dados até 2010).


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Dez 2016 às 20:52)

*Polar Vortex demystified: Bitter cold next week in Canada*


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2016 às 22:11)

VimDePantufas disse:


> *Polar Vortex demystified: Bitter cold next week in Canada*



Para variar! Só na Europa é que ele não vem. Já não suporto este anti-ciclone aqui estacionado! Porque é que não temos arrefecimento global?


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Dez 2016 às 16:38)

hurricane disse:


> Para variar! Só na Europa é que ele não vem. Já não suporto este anti-ciclone aqui estacionado! Porque é que não temos arrefecimento global?


Como tudo,  quando é demais não é desejável !!


----------



## james (11 Dez 2016 às 16:54)

Se há tendência para a deslocação do vortex polar na América do Norte, isso também é uma excelente notícia para a Europa. Nós precisamos de forte instabilidade na Costa Leste da América do Norte, para agitar o Atlântico Norte e quebrar o anticiclone cá na Europa.
Entretanto, bela saída do GFS  ,que  ate coloca a hipótese de uma ciclogenese explosiva nas vésperas do Natal. Isso até pode ter  já uma relação causa - efeito com o que falei atrás.


----------



## Célia Salta (11 Dez 2016 às 18:22)

james disse:


> Se há tendência para a deslocação do vortex polar na América do Norte, isso também é uma excelente notícia para a Europa. Nós precisamos de forte instabilidade na Costa Leste da América do Norte, para agitar o Atlântico Norte e quebrar o anticiclone cá na Europa.
> Entretanto, bela saída do GFS  ,que  ate coloca a hipótese de uma ciclogenese explosiva nas vésperas do Natal. Isso até pode ter  já uma relação causa - efeito com o que falei atrás.


Que venha o "mau tempo" e o frio que as T-shirt já nao sao para agora ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2016 às 18:57)

Célia Salta disse:


> Que venha o "mau tempo" e o frio que as T-shirt já nao sao para agora ...


Olá boa tarde! Não digas isso, este dia de sol e calor soube mesmo bem... aproveitemos hoje, que pelos vistos esta a meio da semana já muda.


----------



## james (12 Dez 2016 às 07:29)

Célia Salta disse:


> Que venha o "mau tempo" e o frio que as T-shirt já nao sao para agora ...




Exato. Calor é no verão. 
Agora, que venha o frio, muito de preferência.


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2016 às 13:37)

A não ser que as coisas mudem  drásticamente, este mês poderá ser bem abaixo da média em precipitação.

Precipitação acumulada prevista até ás 240 horas:






Para um mês chuvoso como Dezembro Isto não é nada, nem para o  Centro/Sul e muito menos para o Norte, onde muitas zonas tem acumulações mensais superiores a 200/250 mm 

De qualquer modo sempre é  melhor que 0 mm


----------



## james (12 Dez 2016 às 14:55)

Entretanto, a frente prevista para a próxima quarta tem vindo a melhorar os índices previstos de precipitação. Algumas zonas do Minho já a tocar um aviso laranja ( a rondar quase  30 mm em 6 horas, dentro do critério de emissão de um aviso laranja, que é de 30/ 40 mm em 6 H)  . Isto, claro, se não retirar tudo na próxima saída, com o GFS nunca se sabe. 

Esta e a próxima depressão também parecem querer arrastar as temperaturas para valores mais consentâneos com a época do ano.


----------



## james (12 Dez 2016 às 15:14)

Snifa disse:


> A não ser que as coisas mudem  drásticamente, este mês poderá ser bem abaixo da média em precipitação.
> 
> Precipitação acumulada prevista até ás 240 horas:
> 
> ...




E os modelos até já estiveram pior. 
Seja como for, no ano passado, quase não choveu em Dezembro e depois choveu a potes entre Janeiro e Abril.


----------



## 1337 (12 Dez 2016 às 15:56)

james disse:


> Entretanto, a frente prevista para a próxima quarta tem vindo a melhorar os índices previstos de precipitação. Algumas zonas do Minho já a tocar um aviso laranja ( a rondar quase  30 mm em 6 horas, dentro do critério de emissão de um aviso laranja, que é de 30/ 40 mm em 6 H)  . Isto, claro, se não retirar tudo na próxima saída, com o GFS nunca se sabe.
> 
> Esta e a próxima depressão também parecem querer arrastar as temperaturas para valores mais consentâneos com a época do ano.


O problema é esse,mais uma frente patética que deixa 30 mm em 3 horas e depois teremos AA em cima novamente, não consegue chover 1 único dia inteiro impressionante.


----------



## james (12 Dez 2016 às 15:58)

1337 disse:


> O problema é esse,mais uma frente patética que deixa 30 mm em 3 horas e depois teremos AA em cima novamente, não consegue chover 1 único dia inteiro impressionante.




Sim, nesse aspecto continua mais do mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2016 às 16:03)

1337 disse:


> O problema é esse,mais uma frente patética que deixa 30 mm em 3 horas e depois teremos AA em cima novamente, não consegue chover 1 único dia inteiro impressionante.



Essa é que é a questão, as frentes são muito bem vindas, mas o pior é o que se segue, não há um padrão continuado de frentes e depressões com dias consecutivos de chuva/aguaceiros, mas ainda vai a tempo de mudar, contudo este AA é muito teimoso.


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2016 às 23:35)




----------



## António josé Sales (13 Dez 2016 às 00:00)

Orion,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Que bela depressão pena não afectar o território do continente.


----------



## james (13 Dez 2016 às 13:09)

Nada mau estas duas depressões  nos próximos 2 dias que poderão render perto de 60 mm de chuva. 

Pena o regresso do AA a seguir. 
Mas, vendo a previsão a médio prazo do ECM, poderá não ser por muito tempo.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2016 às 17:39)

> A World Meteorological Organization expert committee has established a new world record wave height of 19 meters (62.3 feet) measured by a buoy in the North Atlantic.
> 
> The wave was recorded by an automated buoy at 0600 UTC on 4 February 2013 in the North Atlantic ocean between Iceland and the United Kingdom (approximately 59° N, 11° W). It followed the passage of a very strong cold front, which produced winds of up to 43.8 knots (50.4 miles per hour) over the area.
> 
> The previous record of 18.275 meters (59.96 feet) was measured on 8 December 2007, also in the North Atlantic.



WMO


----------



## james (13 Dez 2016 às 19:37)

Hoje é dia de Santa Luzia.  Há um ditado popular muito antigo que diz que " assim como estiver o tempo de Santa Luzia até ao Natal,  assim estará o tempo mês a mês no ano seguinte ". 
Vendo as previsões dos próximos dias, há boas perspectivas para os primeiros meses do próximo ano.


----------



## Cesar (14 Dez 2016 às 11:10)

Serão boas ou más.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Dez 2016 às 12:11)

Como transmontano conheço este:

Se não neva no dia de Santa Luzia neva no outro dia (dia seguinte)...
E em alguns lugares vai cumprir-se.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2016 às 13:14)

james disse:


> Hoje é dia de Santa Luzia.  Há um ditado popular muito antigo que diz que " assim como estiver o tempo de Santa Luzia até ao Natal,  assim estará o tempo mês a mês no ano seguinte ".
> Vendo as previsões dos próximos dias, há boas perspectivas para os primeiros meses do próximo ano.



De acordo com o que postaste há alguns dias, quando o AA se instala nesta altura do ano é porque se vai manter durante bastantes dias. Não te estás a contradizer? 
Tendo em conta a última madrugada e o que está previsto para os próximos dias, afinal sempre foi uma mera especulação.


----------



## james (14 Dez 2016 às 13:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> De acordo com o que postaste há alguns dias, quando o AA se instala nesta altura do ano é porque se vai manter durante bastantes dias. Não te estás a contradizer?
> Tendo em conta a última madrugada e o que está previsto para os próximos dias, afinal sempre foi uma mera especulação.



Já viste o AA a ir embora?  Eu não vi ainda. Se ele fosse embora,  não tínhamos estas frentes relâmpago com esta chuvinha. 
A partir de sábado,  mais uma semana, pelo menos, de sol. Prova que o AA continua rei e senhor.

Aproveita...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2016 às 13:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tendo em conta a última madrugada e o que está previsto para os próximos dias, afinal sempre foi uma mera especulação.


Não foi nenhuma especulação, o AA tem reinado este mês e muitas regiões acabarão com o mês seco.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2016 às 13:44)

O GFS volta a insistir num cenário tempestuoso mais para o fim do mês:












Calma, que ainda o mês vai a meio, não se sabe se a segunda quinzena será chuvosa ou com o AA em cima, penso que tudo pode acontecer, embora por vezes o "pessimismo" nos leve a acreditar  mais na presença do AA em vez de depressões e frentes.

Neste momento simplesmente não se sabe, pode dar para qualquer um dos lados, ou uma alternância entre os dois


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2016 às 13:49)

james disse:


> Já viste o AA a ir embora?  Eu não vi ainda. Se ele fosse embora,  não tínhamos estas frentes relâmpago com esta chuvinha.


Não é por nada, mas hoje de madrugada o AA fugiu para a frente passar. 


james disse:


> A partir de sábado, mais uma semana, pelo menos, de sol.


Dizias tu isto na semana passada, no entanto choveu bem por todo o país nesta madrugada. Até digo que foi das frentes mais generosas.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2016 às 13:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não foi nenhuma especulação, o AA tem reinado este mês e muitas regiões acabarão com o mês seco.


Tem reinado até agora, sabes lá o que vai acontecer na segunda quinzena.


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2016 às 13:51)

É preciso é ter calma, também não sou fã de Superfícies frontais formato relâmpago que descarrega tudo em 2 horas e logo de seguida 1 semana de AA. Isto vai ter de mudar mais cedo ou mais tarde é típico do nosso Clima.

Entretanto aproveito para reforçar o post do Snifa:


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2016 às 13:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Dizias tu isto na semana passada, no entanto choveu bem por todo o país nesta madrugada. Até digo que foi das frentes mais generosas.



A questão aqui é a falta de frentes mais duradouras/frequentes e respetivos pós frontais activos, e nesse aspecto Dezembro tem sido fraco na generalidade.

Sim, hoje choveu bem,  e amanhã/sexta  também deve chover razoavelmente, depois em princípio entraremos numa fase mais anticiclónica, resta saber se durará até ao fim do mês, ou se os ultimos dias/semana  o salvarão de ser um mês com precipitação abaixo da média em bastantes regiões.

Para aqui a minha zona ficar na média, a próxima frente tinha que despejar uns 149 mm


----------



## james (14 Dez 2016 às 13:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não é por nada, mas hoje de madrugada o AA fugiu para a frente passar.
> 
> Dizias tu isto na semana passada, no entanto choveu bem por todo o país nesta madrugada. Até digo que foi das frentes mais generosas.




Não é por haver predominância do anticiclone que não possa passar uma ou outra frente.  A meteorologia é uma luta de sistemas e este AA nem é dos mais fortes. 

Aqui para cima, foi uma frente que seria boa em maio ou Junho. Para Dezembro foi muito fraquinha. 

Mas aí para baixo até têm tido sorte, tem chovido bem, aqui para cima que para aí há meio ano que chove quase sempre abaixo da média.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2016 às 14:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tem reinado até agora, sabes lá o que vai acontecer na segunda quinzena.


não vejo sinais que me indiquem o contrário, mas oxalá que esteja enganado.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2016 às 22:59)

Bonita depressão:


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2016 às 23:30)

Uma coisa é certa, a tal mudança de padrão até ao final do ano, não virá. Não fosse, estas cut-off's que tem afectado particularmente o centro e sul e isto estaria pior.

Agora, no Norte nem as frentes chegam com intensidade e nem existe passagem de frentes sucessivas como acontecem noutros anos, o Norte vai acabar Dezembro bastante abaixo da média, no sul acabará perto da média, tirando o interior do país onde ficará abaixo da média. 

A previsão do NOAA coloca precipitação abaixo da média, nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2016 às 09:42)

Pena é faltarem 10 dias...


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2016 às 19:10)

A escandinávia deverá ter um final de ano atípico, sendo a anomalia na temperatura bastante dramática na próxima semana:






Estão previstas bruscas variações de temperatura em Ivalo, por exemplo (68ºN):






Por esta altura é mais que óbvia a falta de frio na Europa. Ainda assim, aqui vai 

*White Christmas to remain a dream in Switzerland*

Já em relação ao Pai Natal, a temperatura na terra dele geralmente não sobe mais que -5:






Mas como este ano não é propriamente normal...






... não fiquem admirados se ele aparecer assim


----------



## criz0r (16 Dez 2016 às 19:17)

@Orion , após analisar 4 modelos assim de repente e mesmo sabendo que vale o que vale nesta altura essa é mesmo a imagem certa. 
Não sou muito de me queixar mas irra! Este AA é mesmo uma chatice!.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Dez 2016 às 19:27)

Não quero contrariar mas parece-me que pelo menos a véspera de natal poderá trazer  alguma chuva mas ainda é cedo temos de esperar para ter certezas.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Dez 2016 às 19:28)




----------



## james (16 Dez 2016 às 21:22)

Para o Natal,  o ECM até prevê algum frio.
Em relação à precipitação, nem vale a pena falar nisso. Aqui no Norte vai continuar a chover abaixo da média até meados de Janeiro, segundo a atualização da previsão mensal do IPMA.
No Centro e no Sul ainda poderão ter alguma coisa, mas no Norte não,  o bloqueio é demasiado forte, tão cedo não desaparece.  Temos que nos contentar com estas frentezinhas  supersónicas e quase patéticas na sua duração ( tendo em conta a época do ano)  .
E, para ajudar à festa, segundo a atualização sazonal do IPMA  , a temperatura vai continuar acima da média até maio. E não se sai disto, enfim...


P.S.   É impressão minha ou a previsão a 10 dias do ECM não tem nada a ver com a previsão mensal do IPMA?  
Já não percebo nada disto  , ou será que o IPMA mudou de modelo?


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2016 às 23:06)

Estamos nós aqui a colocar as mãos na cabeça, a pensar no que se passa com o nosso clima...
Pois, este ano não está a ser normal.
Batemos médias de temperaturas mensais, umas atrás das outras, franzimos as sobrancelhas a pensar na quase inexistência de geadas.
Já aconteceu no passado, está a acontecer.
Desconhecemos o que nos trará o futuro longínquo. Mas, mesmo no decurso das nossas poucas dezenas de anos, vamos apercebendo que há mudanças no ar.
Hoje que temos comunicação social, que temos acesso a dados concretos sobre o clima, temos por vezes momentos de "pânico".
Talvez seja tempo de parar um pouco, acalmar as nossas almas. Vivemos num frenesim, queremos saber o passado e o presente e ansiamos saber o futuro a cada instante.
Queixamo-nos constantemente com o que virá\não virá. E não aproveitamos devidamente o que temos no presente momento...

*Isto é seguramente a nossa paixão pela meteorologia!*

*Então amanhã temos sol, tempo seco, frio e provavelmente geada? Óptimo...*


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2016 às 00:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estamos nós aqui a colocar as mãos na cabeça, a pensar no que se passa com o nosso clima...
> Pois, este ano não está a ser normal.
> Batemos médias de temperaturas mensais, umas atrás das outras, franzimos as sobrancelhas a pensar na quase inexistência de geadas.
> Já aconteceu no passado, está a acontecer.
> ...


Muito bem dito! 
É isso mesmo, aproveitem! Se estiver sol, aproveitem para passear ou tomar um café na esplanada. Se estiver a chover, aproveitem para ficar em casa e vejam filmes debaixo da mantinha. 
Agora, acho que não vale a pena ficarmos chateados porque o tempo não está como queremos, não vale a pena mesmo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2016 às 10:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito bem dito!
> É isso mesmo, aproveitem! Se estiver sol, aproveitem para passear ou tomar um café na esplanada. Se estiver a chover, aproveitem para ficar em casa e vejam filmes debaixo da mantinha.
> Agora, acho que não vale a pena ficarmos chateados porque o tempo não está como queremos, não vale a pena mesmo!


Sim... e as minhas árvores tropicais agradecem!


----------



## james (17 Dez 2016 às 10:35)

james disse:


> Para o Natal,  o ECM até prevê algum frio.
> Em relação à precipitação, nem vale a pena falar nisso. Aqui no Norte vai continuar a chover abaixo da média até meados de Janeiro, segundo a atualização da previsão mensal do IPMA.
> No Centro e no Sul ainda poderão ter alguma coisa, mas no Norte não,  o bloqueio é demasiado forte, tão cedo não desaparece.  Temos que nos contentar com estas frentezinhas  supersónicas e quase patéticas na sua duração ( tendo em conta a época do ano)  .
> E, para ajudar à festa, segundo a atualização sazonal do IPMA  , a temperatura vai continuar acima da média até maio. E não se sai disto, enfim...
> ...





Também não sei o que quer dizer o IPMA quando refere precipitação abaixo da média. Se quer dizer que não vai chover nada ou se vai chover apenas menos que a média. É que se for a segunda hipótese  , aqui para cima tenho uma média nos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro de 420 mm,  por isso se cair 300 mm já está bem abaixo da média.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2016 às 10:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito bem dito!
> É isso mesmo, aproveitem! Se estiver sol, aproveitem para passear ou tomar um café na esplanada. Se estiver a chover, aproveitem para ficar em casa e vejam filmes debaixo da mantinha.
> Agora, acho que não vale a pena ficarmos chateados porque o tempo não está como queremos, não vale a pena mesmo!




Podias ter - me citado. 

Acho que continuas a não perceber o meu raciocínio.
Eu não estou a suspirar desesperado pelo estado de tempo que quero, mas a constatar um facto.
Antigamente( e não sou assim tão velho)  quando estávamos sob a influência do AA ( sempre existiram períodos com céu pouco nublado nesta época, como é óbvio, não é de agora), era garantido que havia aqueles arrefecimento noturnos com grandes geadas que até fazia fumo. E quando esse AA terminasse éramos varridos por belas depressões com belos cavamentos.
Mas de há uns anos para cá, salvo raras excepções,  quando está por cá o AA  não temos aquele frio e não há geadas a sério. E quando vem instabilidade, boa parte das vezes só aparecem depressões fracas e fugazes.
A muita gente isso pode não incomodar,  mas a mim, incomoda, não sei por quê, mas incomoda.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2016 às 11:39)

james disse:


> Mas de há uns anos para cá, salvo raras excepções,  quando está por cá o AA  não temos aquele frio e não há geadas a sério. .



Por acaso isso também me faz alguma confusão, geadas a serio apanhei no outono inverno 2014/2015, como eu gosto de chamar, eram " mares de geada", tudo branco.
Agora de lá para cá tem sido uma pobreza, muitas vezes as noites seguem com céu limpo e vento nulo e a temperatura simplesmente não desce nada de especial.
Podemos falar da lestada que este ano foi longe demais...e o poder que teve.
A própria temperatura da agua do mar, ainda ha dias estava a 17/18ºC na costa ocidental.
Na altura que me inscrevi no forum, um mês antes tinha registado -6,0ºC nos arredores de Mafra, foi um Fevereiro impressionante.


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2016 às 11:54)

Alguém falou em plantas tropicais? Lolol por aqui humidade não falta! Welcome to Azores


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2016 às 11:54)

Isto par não falar na pressão atmosférica


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## james (17 Dez 2016 às 12:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso isso também me faz alguma confusão, geadas a serio apanhei no outono inverno 2014/2015, como eu gosto de chamar, eram " mares de geada", tudo branco.
> Agora de lá para cá tem sido uma pobreza, muitas vezes as noites seguem com céu limpo e vento nulo e a temperatura simplesmente não desce nada de especial.
> Podemos falar da lestada que este ano foi longe demais...e o poder que teve.
> A própria temperatura da agua do mar, ainda ha dias estava a 17/18ºC na costa ocidental.
> Na altura que me inscrevi no forum, um mês antes tinha registado -6,0ºC nos arredores de Mafra, foi um Fevereiro impressionante.




Se não fossem as árvores despidas de folhas, diria que estávamos nos primórdios do Outono e não perto do inverno.
Já no ano passado foi a mesma coisa.  Por vezes começo a pensar se não estaremos perante uma alteração do calendário das estações.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2016 às 12:39)

O próprio estado do mar, antigamente era muito mais constante em termos de grandes tempestades, certo que em 2014 tivemos a pior de todas, que alguma vez assolou Portugal, tempestade Hercules e por esse motivo pouco ou nada representa. Tinha por habito na altura do natal e passagem de ano ir com a familia ver o mar do Guincho, a estrada estava cheia de espuma eram vagas enormes, agora vou ver o que? ondas de 2 metros? lol Talvez esteja a divagar,o que é certo é que vou notando algumas diferenças com o passar dos anos. O membro @Jorge_scp  que sabe muito sobre mar poderá dizer algo.

Quando falo da tempestade Hercules, falo nisto,incrivel.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2016 às 13:25)

james disse:


> Podias ter - me citado.
> 
> Acho que continuas a não perceber o meu raciocínio.
> Eu não estou a suspirar desesperado pelo estado de tempo que quero, mas a constatar um facto.
> ...


Sinceramente não estava a falar só para ti. 
Sim, antigamente era tudo 5 estrelas, mas é passado! Tens que lidar com o presente, portanto tens que tentar aproveitar ao máximo, mesmo que a secura te incomode.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2016 às 13:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sinceramente não estava a falar só para ti.
> Sim, antigamente era tudo 5 estrelas, mas é passado! Tens que lidar com o presente, portanto tens que tentar aproveitar ao máximo, mesmo que a secura te incomode.




Sim, já vi que gostas de desconversar quando não queres ou não sabes falar sobre determinado assunto. 
Isto, penso eu,  é um fórum de discussão em primeiro lugar.  Não é um fórum de contemplação de forma acrítica como tu gostas de fazer ( e estás no teu direito, mas acho que estás no sítio errado)  .


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2016 às 14:11)

james disse:


> Sim, já vi que gostas de desconversar quando não queres ou não sabes falar sobre determinado assunto.
> Isto, penso eu,  é um fórum de discussão em primeiro lugar.  Não é um fórum de contemplação de forma acrítica como tu gostas de fazer ( e estás no teu direito, mas acho que estás no sítio errado)  .


Não é nada disso. Só acho que o pessoal já está farto de abrir este tópico e deparar sempre com o mesmo assunto e com alguns a lamuriarem-se como se fosse o fim do mundo. Provavelmente, dirias que estás no teu direito, mas nós também temos o direito de não levar com isso constantemente. Isso chateia, e, falando por mim, tira a vontade de participar neste fórum. Mas enfim, como disse, também têm o vosso direito e usem-no como bem entenderem, mas pensem no que escrevi aqui.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Dez 2016 às 16:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> O próprio estado do mar, antigamente era muito mais constante em termos de grandes tempestades, certo que em 2014 tivemos a pior de todas, que alguma vez assolou Portugal, tempestade Hercules e por esse motivo pouco ou nada representa. Tinha por habito na altura do natal e passagem de ano ir com a familia ver o mar do Guincho, a estrada estava cheia de espuma eram vagas enormes, agora vou ver o que? ondas de 2 metros? lol Talvez esteja a divagar,o que é certo é que vou notando algumas diferenças com o passar dos anos. O membro @Jorge_scp  que sabe muito sobre mar poderá dizer algo.



Muitas vezes as percepções pessoais levam-nos a ideias erradas, temos de ter algum cuidado e analisar um pouco mais friamente o assunto. Fui olhar para o histórico da bóia ondógrafo de Sines para verificar se notava alguma tendência. Classifiquei cada "Inverno" com 4 cores diferentes: Vermelho para Invernos onde a altura significativa (Hs) superava os 6 metros e a altura máxima 10 metros em 5 ou mais episódeos, laranja onde superou esses limites 3 ou 4 vezes, amarelo de 1 a 2 vezes e verde em Invernos em que nem esse "modesto" limite foi atingido.










Eu, para os últimos 16 anos, não observo nenhuma diferença significativa. Houve um período entre 2000 e 2003 em que houve bastantes tempestades mais severas, um período entre 2004 e 2007 muito fraco em termos de tempestades, um período com uma ligeira retoma entre 2007 e 2010, seguido de Invernos mais rigorosos culminando no excepcional Inverno 2013/14 (ano da tempestade Hércules mas não só). Nos últimos 2 Invernos voltámos a ter poucas tempestades. Dá a ideia de haver uma certa ciclidade de 8/10 anos , com picos de 2/3 anos mais calmos e 2/3 anos mais fortes, seguido de anos de "transição", mas a amostra de dados ainda é muito curta para se poder concluir alguma coisa.

Para ir mais longe no tempo (antes dos registos), há um dado que me ajuda a perceber o rigor dos Invernos, que é o nível de areia pela altura do Verão nas praias do Rogil (Aljezur, Costa Vicentina), onde passo férias anualmente. De facto, nos últimos 16 anos, houve apenas 2 Verões em que a Praia Vale dos Homens estava por completo sem areia nenhuma (2003 e 2014), coincidindo com anos que assinalei como "vermelho" (depois de Invernos muito rigorosos). Por outro lado, anos em que a praia ficou com o substrato rochoso quase coberto de areia na totalidade foi em 2004, 2005 e 2012, 2 anos a verde e um a amarelo (onde houve apenas 1 episódeo acima dos 6 m). Ora, a minha mãe e os meu tios sempre passaram lá férias também desde que nasceram (início dos anos 60), e lembram-se de anos seguidos em que esta praia não tinha areia nenhuma. Essa sucessão de vários anos é algo que não sucede desde o tempo em que eram adolescentes (anos 70). Além disso, pescadores da região dizem-me por vezes que já não há tempestades como antigamente. A excepção foi agora a Tempestade Hércules, onde muitos me disseram ter sido a maior que se lembram.

Posto isto, parece-me evidente que houve um período mais contínuo com tempestades muito fortes no Inverno nos anos 60 e 70, que não se voltaram a repetir até hoje. Desde então, provavelmente o cenário tem sido mais ou menos constante, com alguns ciclos de poucos anos alternando entre períodos mais ou menos tempestuosos. Quem tiver paciência pode ir às reanálises dessas décadas e verificar que o número de tempestades atlânticas nas décadas de 60/70 foram bem acima da média. 

Para o futuro, modelos apontam para um cenário em que o AA terá tendência para se estender a latitudes mais elevadas, levando a que o storm track no Inverno se situe mais a norte, diminuindo a Hs média a atingir a costa portuguesa nesta época. No Verão, os modelos atmosféricos apontam para um maior número de dias de nortada na Costa Ocidental. Sendo que no Verão o regime de ondulação em PT continental é dominado (não sendo exclusivo) pelo regime de vento local, os modelos de futuro prevêm um ligeiro aumento da Hs na Costa Ocidental no Verão. Vale o que vale. Espero ter ajudado 

PS: Neste post omiti a questão do período que também é importante. A Tempestade Hércules aparece nos registos como uma das mais fortes, mas acompanhada de 3 ou 4 eventos semelhantes em termos de Hs e Hmax na última década. Relembro que o que a distinguiu das demais foi o período extraordinariamente elevado que teve.

Fotografias da Praia Vale dos Homens (Verão de 2014 e 2005, respectivamente)


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Dez 2016 às 17:31)

Jorge scp excelente observação e com bastantes dados e informação extremamente útil, parabéns.
Os gráficos são excelentes e fáceis de interpretar.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2016 às 17:57)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Muitas vezes as percepções pessoais levam-nos a ideias erradas, temos de ter algum cuidado e analisar um pouco mais friamente o assunto. Fui olhar para o histórico da bóia ondógrafo de Sines para verificar se notava alguma tendência. Classifiquei cada "Inverno" com 4 cores diferentes: Vermelho para Invernos onde a altura significativa (Hs) superava os 6 metros e a altura máxima 10 metros em 5 ou mais episódeos, laranja onde superou esses limites 3 ou 4 vezes, amarelo de 1 a 2 vezes e verde em Invernos em que nem esse "modesto" limite foi atingido.



As ondas também não são um bom indicador para 'medir' as alterações meteorológicas tendo em conta a vastidão habitual. Cá vai a carta da tempestade Hércules:






E janeiro de 2014 nem foi grande coisa no que concerne a chuva:






Mais, amanhã estão previstas ondas jeitosas para o G. Ocidental:






... mas não está previsto um temporal.

A temperatura e a precipitação médias também são indicadores incompletos. Há que complementar com outros  mudanças na quantidade de dias de precipitação e/ou de geada, número de dias acima ou baixo de valores médios ou em percentis... 300 milímetros de chuva em 20 dias é muito diferente de 300 milímetros em 15 dias ou menos. E muitas vezes isso é ignorado.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2016 às 18:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só acho que o pessoal já está farto de abrir este tópico e deparar sempre com o mesmo assunto e com alguns a lamuriarem-se como se fosse o fim do mundo. Provavelmente, dirias que estás no teu direito, mas nós também temos o direito de não levar com isso constantemente. Isso chateia, e, falando por mim, tira a vontade de participar neste fórum. Mas enfim, como disse, também têm o vosso direito e usem-no como bem entenderem, mas pensem no que escrevi aqui.



No caso nem tens muita razão porque este é o tópico das lamúrias e divagações. Se aqui entras tens que estar preparado para as ler. Se não queres ler, ou ignoras ou não entras 

O anticiclone não está simpático para ninguém. Se ele se curvasse o suficiente, alguma pluma tropical até podia chegar ao continente com alguma intensidade. Mas nem isso:






Ainda nesse tópico, a meteorologia portuguesa (continental) é semelhante à da Califórnia. Há uns dias atrás o anticiclone curvou-se o suficiente e formou-se mais um 'Expresso Ananás':





Lá também neste tipo de eventos é o norte que recebe mais chuva. Já o sul tipicamente fica a ver as nuvens a passar.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2016 às 18:20)

O problema, se calhar, também é geracional. Os membros mais novos não têm ideia do que se passou, por exemplo, nos anos 80 ( eh pá estou a ficar velho ) e com os  grandes nevões de 83 e 87  no Litoral e à cota zero. Em 83 nevou com acumulação 3 vezes em 5 dias,  em 87 houve um pós - frontal sempre a cair neve durante 2 dias, recordo - me também da TMAX  de 0 graus em Fevereiro de 83 e de percorrer com os meus pais as praias minhotas totalmente cobertas de neve e todos os montes em redor. 
Não mais se repetiu algo do género em Portugal até hoje. O pessoal mais velho ficou mal habituado e os mais novos não têm a noção do que foi essa década.


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Dez 2016 às 18:26)

Acham que no natal vai haver chuva?, é que pelos modelos não me parece.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2016 às 18:31)

António josé Sales disse:


> Acham que no natal vai haver chuva?, é que pelos modelos não me parece.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2016 às 18:37)

O GFS  já tirou tudo no Natal e coloca a super tempestade da praxe às 240 horas,  que nunca se confirma. 
Vamos ver o ECM...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2016 às 18:44)

Orion disse:


> No caso nem tens muita razão porque este é o tópico das lamúrias e divagações. Se aqui entras tens que estar preparado para as ler. Se não queres ler, ou ignoras ou não entras


Bom, estaria tramado se tivesse que ignorar cada vez que não gosto de algo que postam. Se calhar mais valia não participar no fórum para não ter que lidar com isso. 
Só estou a tentar chamar à atenção, porque é realmente chato para muita gente (não sou o único que fica incomodado com este tipo de posts).
E atenção que não é só neste tópico.


----------



## james (17 Dez 2016 às 19:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom, estaria tramado se tivesse que ignorar cada vez que não gosto de algo que postam. Se calhar mais valia não participar no fórum para não ter que lidar com isso.
> Só estou a tentar chamar à atenção, porque é realmente chato para muita gente (não sou o único que fica incomodado com este tipo de posts).
> E atenção que não é só neste tópico.




Mas queres propor um código de conduta para os membros do fórum?


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2016 às 19:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom, estaria tramado se tivesse que ignorar cada vez que não gosto de algo que postam. Se calhar mais valia não participar no fórum para não ter que lidar com isso.
> Só estou a tentar chamar à atenção, porque é *realmente chato para muita gente (não sou o único que fica incomodado com este tipo de posts)*.



A negrito... para muita gente ou estás a generalizar a tua opinião? Não é isso projeção freudiana?  Decerto que há outras pessoas que ficam incomodadas mas és dos poucos que a expressam de forma relativamente periódica. Há que ter um pouco mais de paciência 

A sublinhado... Exato. Para quê comprar conflitos desnecessários? A malta queixa-se por diversos motivos (uns mais importantes do que outros). Azar o 'vosso'. Escolheram um mau país para serem fãs de meteorologia não-desértica 



Tiagolco disse:


> E atenção que não é só neste tópico.



Pelo contrário. O que se escreve em muito tópico devia ser escrito aqui. É tudo uma cambada de desleixados 

Uma coisa é troçar (como já fiz chamando os continentais de piegas ) outra é proibir no tópico próprio para as divagações perfeitamente normais. Especialmente num fórum sobre meteorologia.

Sim, tens todo o direito para expressar a tua frustração decorrente dos comentários também carregados de frustração dos outros. Mas daí até querer silenciar a malta (que é o teu objetivo implícito) vai um passo grande não achas?

Da mesma maneira que quando há seca basta uma faísca para haver um incêndio não há coisa pior num fórum de meteorologia quando o tempo é aborrecido. Basta uma frase mal entendida para haver uma borrasca


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2016 às 19:39)

Orion disse:


> A negrito... para muita gente ou estás a generalizar a tua opinião? Não é isso projeção freudiana?  Decerto que há outras pessoas que ficam incomodadas mas és dos poucos que a expressam de forma relativamente periódica. Há que ter um pouco mais de paciência


Bom, alguém tem de se expressar. 
Sei de pessoas que também ficam incomodadas com posts de lamúria e pessimismo.


Orion disse:


> A sublinhado... Exato. Para quê comprar conflitos desnecessários? A malta queixa-se por diversos motivos (uns mais importantes do que outros). Azar o 'vosso'. Escolheram um mau país para serem fãs de meteorologia não-desértica


É isso! Para quê queixar do tempo também?


Orion disse:


> Sim, tens todo o direito para expressar a tua frustração decorrente dos comentários também carregados de frustração dos outros. Mas daí até querer silenciar a malta (que é o teu objetivo implícito) vai um passo grande não achas?


Só estou a aconselhar para que diminuam esse tipo de posts de modo que haja um melhor ambiente no fórum.
Que fique bem claro, isto é só a minha opinião, não estou a obrigar ninguém, mas tenho que expressá-la . Não quero que fique um mau ambiente entre nós @james.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2016 às 20:05)

Desde que haja respeito entre os membros do Forum, não vejo problema nenhum em haver "lamentações" "frustrações" por causa do estado do tempo..aliás este é o tópico indicado para o efeito..

Assim com uns se podem "lamentar", outros também têm o direito de dizer que não apreciam ou não gostam dessas " lamentações", no fundo tem que haver um meio termo e compreensão entre ambas as partes e sem excessos.., o excesso normalmente não dá bom resultado

Os que se "lamentam" ficam "incomodados" com quem acha que é excessivo/pessimismo, os que não se lamentam" ficam "incomodados" pelos que se "lamentam" ao ponto de "lamentar" as suas "lamentações".....enfim, só "lamentações"


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2016 às 21:20)

james disse:


> O problema, se calhar, também é geracional. Os membros mais novos não têm ideia do que se passou, por exemplo, nos anos 80 ( eh pá estou a ficar velho ) e com os  grandes nevões de 83 e 87  no Litoral e à cota zero. Em 83 nevou com acumulação 3 vezes em 5 dias,  em 87 houve um pós - frontal sempre a cair neve durante 2 dias, recordo - me também da TMAX  de 0 graus em Fevereiro de 83 e de percorrer com os meus pais as praias minhotas totalmente cobertas de neve e todos os montes em redor.
> Não mais se repetiu algo do género em Portugal até hoje. O pessoal mais velho ficou mal habituado e os mais novos não têm a noção do que foi essa década.



O problema é mesmo da geração de 80, ficou muito mal habituada. Eu nasci em 80 e apanhei um final de década de 80 tremendamente maravilhoso e agora estes tempos são meramente aborrecidos. Entre os meus 7 anos até aos 16 anos, e só um episódio quando tinha 18 anos, desde daí para cá, conta-se pelos dedos os eventos interessantes e marcantes que ficaram na minha memória, relativamente muito poucos. Os episódios diluvianos no Algarve no final da década de 80, o Dezembro de 92 com tudo inundado e o desastre aéreo no Aeroporto de Faro, o mar inundar a Avenida 5 de Outubro a 31 de Dezembro de 1998, a tempestade que assolou o Alentejo em Novembro de 1997.

Agora, a situação mais marcante, foi o tornado em Lagoa e Silves em 2012, de resto, só inundações e nada mais e tirando o sismo de 17/12/2009, esse sim, um valente susto, só existe um fenómeno que causa-me medo é os sismos.


----------



## AndréGM22 (17 Dez 2016 às 22:21)

Portanto a definição de não estar aborrecido é acontecerem episódios de alguma gravidade com perdas que podem até nem ser só materiais todos os anos?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2016 às 22:45)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Muitas vezes as percepções pessoais levam-nos a ideias erradas, temos de ter algum cuidado e analisar um pouco mais friamente o assunto. Fui olhar para o histórico da bóia ondógrafo de Sines para verificar se notava alguma tendência. Classifiquei cada "Inverno" com 4 cores diferentes: Vermelho para Invernos onde a altura significativa (Hs) superava os 6 metros e a altura máxima 10 metros em 5 ou mais episódeos, laranja onde superou esses limites 3 ou 4 vezes, amarelo de 1 a 2 vezes e verde em Invernos em que nem esse "modesto" limite foi atingido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas JorgeScp

É sempre bom ler os teus posts, sei que uma percepção pessoal pode levar a dizer algo de errado, e os dado que aqui partilhaste estão aí para analisar,já agora boa análise.
Como disseste, as praias são sempre um espelho das tempestades ou falta delas, com o arear e desarear constante, isso é um exercício de observação fácil e eficaz de se fazer, que sempre o fiz e continuo a fazer. Certamente que concordarás que nos últimos Invernos o windguru raramente tem valores que antigamente se via com maior regularidade, mas sim isto talvez seja cíclico. Epa não me digas isso, do possível aumento do numero de dias de nortada, só moro na zona onde ela é mais intensa.Isso da nortada na costa ocidental tem muito que se lhe diga, tantas vezes que está vento fraco na Praia Grande e no Guincho está um vendaval brutal.
Isto é um tópico tão livre que estou a conseguir fugir do tópico.


----------



## dahon (18 Dez 2016 às 00:23)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Portanto a definição de não estar aborrecido é acontecerem episódios de alguma gravidade com perdas que podem até nem ser só materiais todos os anos?



Para ser "brutalmente" honesto e porque essa questão de tempos a tempos aparecer, a resposta é SIM e não. Sim é nos fenómenos meteorológicos extremos que existe um maior entusiasmo na previsão e principalmente no seguimento meteorológico e *não* nas consequências que advém.
Mas isto só se aplica à categoria do chamado "meteo-louco" (que será a maioria dos membros mais assíduos do forum) que tem um enorme fascínio e curiosidade por estes fenómenos e não aquele cujo interesse meteorológico se baseia em saber se nos próximos dias vai estar "bom" tempo ou não.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2016 às 03:08)

entretanto o GFS mete Natal branco  até mesmo em serras como na São Mamede ou Serra Aire/Candeeiros, até chega a meter uma hipotesita na de Monchique, mas a 180h não vão tendo muitas esperanças  (nunca se sabe )


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Dez 2016 às 11:32)

A chuva e a neve no dia de Natal já se foi...


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Dez 2016 às 11:40)

Calma ainda é cedo os modelos tem estado a tirar e a por precipitação nos últimos estão uma  confusão vamos aguardar pode ser que tenhamos sorte.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Dez 2016 às 11:43)

Ainda á esperança.


----------



## criz0r (19 Dez 2016 às 14:14)

Olhar os modelos a médio prazo é neste momento francamente mau,





















Não há nada que se aproveite basicamente..


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2016 às 14:39)

criz0r disse:


> Olhar os modelos a médio prazo é neste momento francamente mau,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais um natal seco e sem frio, e não se vê grandes mudanças até ao final do ano. Este anticiclone parece que veio para ficar, infelizmente.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2016 às 15:16)

Já nem me recordo de um natal e passagem de ano com temporal...já nem falo em temporal, apenas com chuva normal. Frentes que são seguidas de 2 ou 3 semanas se não mais de bom tempo caem em saco roto por mais forte que sejam essas frentes. Mais um natal seco e quente que vamos ter.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2016 às 15:59)

miguel disse:


> Já nem me recordo de um natal e passagem de ano com temporal...já nem falo em temporal, apenas com chuva normal. Frentes que são seguidas de 2 ou 3 semanas se não mais de bom tempo caem em saco roto por mais forte que sejam essas frentes. Mais um natal seco e quente que vamos ter.


O natal de 2013( principalmente o dia 24) teve chuva.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2016 às 16:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> O natal de 2013( principalmente o dia 24) teve chuva.



Sim é verdade tive a ver registos da minha estação e até choveu bem com vento de mais de 80km/h (vá em 10 anos temos um bom evento por alturas de natal )


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2016 às 16:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> O natal de 2013( principalmente o dia 24) teve chuva.





miguel disse:


> Sim é verdade tive a ver registos da minha estação e até choveu bem com vento de mais de 80km/h (vá em 10 anos temos um bom evento por alturas de natal )


No inverno 2014/2015 começou a chover a partir do natal e até foi um inverno bastante bom em termos de chuva, mas antes disso novembro foi bastante seco e em dezembro praticamente não choveu até ao dia 24.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2016 às 16:27)

joralentejano disse:


> No inverno 2014/2015 começou a chover a partir do natal e até foi um inverno bastante bom em termos de chuva, mas antes disso novembro foi bastante seco e em dezembro praticamente não choveu até ao dia 24.


Pois foi, nos últimos anos Dezembro tem sido seco...


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Dez 2016 às 20:39)

De facto as previsões até pelo menos dia 27 de Dezembro são péssimas não há maneira desta porcaria deste anticiclone se ir embora enfim esperemos por melhores dias, pode ser que venha chuva dejecto  a partir de Janeiro.


----------



## vitamos (19 Dez 2016 às 20:54)

António josé Sales disse:


> De facto as previsões até pelo menos dia 27 de Dezembro são péssimas não há maneira desta porcaria deste anticiclone se ir embora enfim esperemos por melhores dias,* pode ser que venha chuva dejecto * a partir de Janeiro.



Ui, isso espero que não... Seria um bocado desagradável...


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Dez 2016 às 21:16)

Vitamos, pois pode ser que lá para dia 28,29  30 chova alguma coisa já era melhor que nada mas já estou a perder a esperança em relação a este mês talvez tenhamos alguma surpresa aguardemos.


----------



## weatherbox (19 Dez 2016 às 21:21)

Natal para mim é com frio e lareira, venha lá esse anticiclone que é assim que se faz frio em Portugal no Natal em Dezembro.


----------



## james (19 Dez 2016 às 21:37)

Que venha  ao menos frio continental  ,que conjugado com a instabilidade no Mediterrâneo, possa trazer surpresas em janeiro.


----------



## james (19 Dez 2016 às 21:55)

Os modelos  andam instaveis. 
O ECM  acaba de repor a previsão  de chuva, pelo menos no Norte,  na véspera  de Natal. 
E vejo muitas semelhanças  nos modelos com 2005/2006 ou 2008/2009 ,pode ser que tenhamos sorte mais para a frente. 

Na minha opinião , este tempo meio indefenido nao vai durar muito mais tempo. Quando  entrarmos no inverno propriamente  dito , na minha modesta opinião ,vai definir   - se um padrao, que podera ser continental  ou mais oceanico. 
Eu apostaria mais no continental, quiçá  com umas belas entradas frias continentais.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Dez 2016 às 23:01)

Espero bem que tenhas razão james já estou farto deste tempo monótono que venha a instabilidade e o frio!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2016 às 08:38)

Dezembro está arrumado...






Temos AA para durar... não tarda teremos noticias das cheias no UK e Norte da Europa... o costume portanto...

Já se vê o AA a entrar por 2017...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Dez 2016 às 10:06)

o costume quando vier já vem tarde..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2016 às 10:10)

O GfS não dá pinga de agua até ao fim do mês:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2016 às 10:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> O GfS não dá pinga de agua até ao fim do mês:


Terminar um dos meses com média acima dos 100mm apenas com 30mm é algo desolador. As chuvas no final de novembro fizeram com que o cenário de seca desaparecesse um pouco das paisagens mas se olharmos para as barragens que abastecem localidades já não se pode dizer o mesmo, é preocupante ver a barragem do caia a um nível daqueles nesta altura e olhar para as previsões e não ver chuva tao depressa. Só se isto mudar radicalmente, mas nesta altura, o AA já dificilmente desaparece. O inverno 2013/2014 foi o último com chuva decente para abastacer tudo por aqui.


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2016 às 10:20)

Carrazeda de Ansiães líder destacada com -3,1ºC assim como Chaves a chegar aos -3, mais impressionante a já famosa Estação de Dunas de Mira com uma brutal inversão de -2,4ºC e a destacar também a Praia da Rainha que se ficou pelos negativos -1,1ºC.


----------



## james (20 Dez 2016 às 10:21)

Nem o ECM  dá pinga de chuva agora. Dezembro está ( quase)  oficialmente arrumado em termos de precipitação.
Então aqui no Norte vai ser, seguramente, um dos meses de Dezembro mais secos de sempre.
Quando o AA se instala nesta altura, (quase) sempre é para durar. E também,  normalmente,  bloqueia a passagem da melhor altura do ano para passar as frentes frias mais espetaculares, que é em Janeiro(oxalá me engane).
Em relação à passagem de frentes normalmente se não passam em Janeiro, passam em Marco e Abril.  Sempre foi assim, pelo menos aqui no Norte.
O problema são as ( boas)  cotas de neve, que como se sabe têm uma duração temporal limitada.
Ao menos que venha o frio e as geadas, que nem isso temos tido em abundância.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2016 às 10:28)

Cá estaremos para lamentar em Abril com o "se fosse Janeiro..."

CFS para Janeiro:


----------



## james (20 Dez 2016 às 10:34)

As entradas frias nunca aparecem, mas as entradas quentes e o consequente tudo a arder vêm sempre na altura certa...


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2016 às 10:34)

joralentejano disse:


> mas se olharmos para as barragens que abastecem localidades já não se pode dizer o mesmo



É precisamente esse o problema, o que choveu não foi nem tão pouco o suficiente para repor o nível das Barragens. Por mais verdes que estejam os campos a seca essa estará lá.
E relativamente ao Norte diga-se está a ser um ano muito atípico, não fosse a habitual humidade relativa e os campos estariam secos. 



james disse:


> Quando o AA se instala nesta altura, (quase) sempre é para durar. E também, normalmente, bloqueia a passagem da melhor altura do ano para passar as frentes frias mais espetaculares, que é em Janeiro(oxalá me engane).



Nós já sabemos que discutir o clima é sempre o EuroMilhões, mas de facto por estas bandas é exactamente igual, quando o AA se instala por aqui nesta altura é pouco provável que Janeiro venha a ser generoso.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2016 às 10:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Terminar um dos meses com média acima dos 100mm apenas com 30mm é algo desolador. As chuvas no final de novembro fizeram com que o cenário de seca desaparecesse um pouco das paisagens mas se olharmos para as barragens que abastecem localidades já não se pode dizer o mesmo, é preocupante ver a barragem do caia a um nível daqueles nesta altura e olhar para as previsões e não ver chuva tao depressa. Só se isto mudar radicalmente, mas nesta altura, o AA já dificilmente desaparece. O inverno 2013/2014 foi o último com chuva decente para abastacer tudo por aqui.


30mm é realmente muito pouco para Dezembro, aqui também não foi muito melhor cerca de 50mm, esperemos que Janeiro seja diferente...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2016 às 10:48)

criz0r disse:


> É precisamente esse o problema, o que choveu não foi nem tão pouco o suficiente para repor o nível das Barragens. Por mais verdes que estejam os campos a seca essa estará lá.
> E relativamente ao Norte diga-se está a ser um ano muito atípico, não fosse a habitual humidade relativa e os campos estariam secos.


Isso ilude bastante, só quem vê essas coisas de vez em quando é que sabe como está a situação. A chuva do inverno passado foi boa mas para a agricultura, para situações hidrológicas nem por isso. Não fosse a chuva do final de novembro que fez encher os ribeiros e nem as barragens mais pequenas tinham água. Neste momento, olhar para as previsões até me preocupa, as consequências de mais um inverno seco já não são tao fáceis de aguentar. Já são muitos invernos secos consecutivos e os verões também já não são propriamente muito fáceis de aguentar mesmo quando chove bastante, quando o verão chega ao fim, está tudo nas últimas.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2016 às 10:51)

Até aqui cerca dos 70mm mais um mês que ficou abaixo da média...apenas Maio superou os 100mm este ano aqui. Ainda assim a média mensal está dentro do normal... ano para esquecer principalmente por ser o mais quente de sempre, mas como todos os anos são os mais quentes de sempre temo o 2017 nesse sentido... quanto ao inverno deve ser mais um seco para a lista de Invernos secos consecutivos que temos pelo menos por estas bandas..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2016 às 10:59)

Há previsões para todos os gostos... se o CFS aponta para um Janeiro frio e seco também há modelos a apostar no seu contrário...





Fevereiro o mês que mais gosto meteorologicamente falando... um fiásco...






Março...






Em Abril começa o inferno do Verão... Enfim!


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2016 às 11:08)

miguel disse:


> ano para esquecer principalmente por ser o mais quente de sempre



Uma coisa é certa, o verão de 2016 não foi quente, foi infernal e quando eu pensava que o Outono iria compensar com precipitação abundante tem sido basicamente o inverso. 



miguel disse:


> apenas Maio superou os 100mm este ano aqui.



Receio que esse seja mais uma vez o cenário de 2017, estabilidade até Março com algumas entradas esporádicas e consequente chuva fora da época. Esperemos que não, as previsões não são animadoras mas vamos ver.


----------



## james (20 Dez 2016 às 11:09)

Os modelos, a mais de 120 horas também estão muito mal na fotografia. 
Andaram a prever, de forma consecutiva dias e dias a fio,  uma mudança de padrão para esta semana que parecia garantida e, num ápice, esfumou - se tudo. 
Assim também não vale a pena, previsões assim a médio prazo são uma mera fantasia. 

Esta aparente pouca fiabilidade dos modelos a médio / longo prazo é também a minha única esperança. Ainda me recordo do falhanço épico dos modelos na Primavera deste ano.


----------



## vitamos (20 Dez 2016 às 11:21)

james disse:


> Os modelos, a mais de 120 horas também estão muito mal na fotografia.
> Andaram a prever, de forma consecutiva dias e dias a fio,  uma mudança de padrão para esta semana que parecia garantida e, num ápice, esfumou - se tudo.
> Assim também não vale a pena, previsões assim a médio prazo são uma mera fantasia.
> 
> Esta aparente pouca fiabilidade dos modelos a médio / longo prazo é também a minha única esperança. Ainda me recordo do falhanço épico dos modelos na Primavera deste ano.


Não são os modelos que estão mal na fotografia... Os modelos sempre foram assim... Ou melhor não foram! A verdade é que eles estão cada vez melhor, cada vez com mais dados incorporados.

O que falha então? É serem ferramentas estatísticas de uma realidade dinâmica. Todos os modelos traçam um conjunto de cenários (os chamados membros do "ensemble"). Depois existem as tendências médias e as run's operacionais. E aí está o problema... A run operacional é apenas um output que apresenta a tendência do modelo (que nem sequer é uma média). 

O não acreditar num modelo a médio e longo prazo será normal se dissermos que não acreditamos na saída operacional de um modelo porque a tendência global não é essa. De resto não existe nenhuma ferramenta melhor de previsão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2016 às 11:32)

Está visto que sou um sortudo lol
Não me posso queixar em relação à precipitação, em 15 dias fiz a media mensal.
Bastante água por aqui e na serra.


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Dez 2016 às 11:36)

O inverno até poderá ser para o seco, mas ao menos que traga frio, que é o que está a fazer falta para os campos e para matar as pragas do verão. Agora, a ser assim não me admirava nada que a próxima primavera a semelhança da última compense em parte este marasmo e falta de precipitação, sobretudo a norte e centro. Não seria a primeira vez. Agora, uma coisa é certa, já vimos este filme antes, assim de repente recordo o 2005/2006 e 2006/2007 e mais recente 2011/2012, quero com isto dizer que se o outono desiludiu o inverno não promete nada de bom, quem sabe se fevereiro e março, ou seja a segunda metade do inverno, não nos reserva algo de interessante, quem sabe, se este ano será a vez das entradas frias continentais nos visitarem e voilá. Tudo ainda pode, acontecer. Em suma, neste momento estou razoavelmente pessimista.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2016 às 11:54)

Nando Costa disse:


> O inverno até poderá ser para o seco, mas ao menos que traga frio, que é o que está a fazer falta para os campos e para matar as pragas do verão. Agora, a ser assim não me admirava nada que a próxima primavera a semelhança da última compense em parte este marasmo e falta de precipitação, sobretudo a norte e centro. Não seria a primeira vez. Agora, uma coisa é certa, já vimos este filme antes, assim de repente recordo o 2005/2006 e 2006/2007 e mais recente 2011/2012, quero com isto dizer que se o outono desiludiu o inverno não promete nada de bom, quem sabe se fevereiro e março, ou seja a segunda metade do inverno, não nos reserva algo de interessante, quem sabe, se este ano será a vez das entradas frias continentais nos visitarem e voilá. Tudo ainda pode, acontecer. Em suma, neste momento estou razoavelmente pessimista.


Foi em 2006 e 2007 que vi neve pela primeira vez em Lisboa, portanto esses Invernos até foram interessantes.


----------



## vitamos (20 Dez 2016 às 11:55)

Nando Costa disse:


> Não seria a primeira vez. Agora, uma coisa é certa, já vimos este filme antes, assim de repente recordo o 2005/2006 e 2006/2007



Curiosamente os Invernos com queda de neve a cotas muito baixas no litoral centro em Janeiro...


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Dez 2016 às 12:02)

Eu tenho uma teoria vale o que vale é mais uma impressão é que a exceção de 1997,os anos 7 geralmente não são anos quentes pelo menos em Portugal, mas costumam ser secos.


----------



## vitamos (20 Dez 2016 às 12:09)

Nando Costa disse:


> Eu tenho uma teoria vale o que vale é mais uma impressão é que a exceção de 1997,os anos 7 geralmente não são anos quentes pelo menos em Portugal, mas costumam ser secos.



Essa teoria cai imediatamente pela excepção


----------



## james (20 Dez 2016 às 12:22)

Nando Costa disse:


> O inverno até poderá ser para o seco, mas ao menos que traga frio, que é o que está a fazer falta para os campos e para matar as pragas do verão. Agora, a ser assim não me admirava nada que a próxima primavera a semelhança da última compense em parte este marasmo e falta de precipitação, sobretudo a norte e centro. Não seria a primeira vez. Agora, uma coisa é certa, já vimos este filme antes, assim de repente recordo o 2005/2006 e 2006/2007 e mais recente 2011/2012, quero com isto dizer que se o outono desiludiu o inverno não promete nada de bom, quem sabe se fevereiro e março, ou seja a segunda metade do inverno, não nos reserva algo de interessante, quem sabe, se este ano será a vez das entradas frias continentais nos visitarem e voilá. Tudo ainda pode, acontecer. Em suma, neste momento estou razoavelmente pessimista.




Numa coisa dou -te razão. No Norte há a lei da compensação quase sempre. 
Nesses anos que referes tivemos primaveras chuvosos e com cheias e  se não estou em erro,  verões também chuvosos.


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Dez 2016 às 12:27)

vitamos disse:


> Essa teoria cai imediatamente pela excepção



Não necessariamente, mas cá estaremos para ver.


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Dez 2016 às 12:29)

james disse:


> Numa coisa dou -te razão. No Norte há a lei da compensação quase sempre.
> Nesses anos que referes tivemos primaveras chuvosos e com cheias e  se não estou em erro,  verões também chuvosos.



Exatamente, quase sempre há compensação, nomeadamente na primavera pelo menos a norte e centro, assim de repente, veja-se 2005, 2008 e mais recentemente 2012. Todos eles, anos de seca.


----------



## vitamos (20 Dez 2016 às 13:17)

Nando Costa disse:


> Não necessariamente, mas cá estaremos para ver.



Então vamos lá ver com seriedade:
Segundo as normais climatológicas (temperatura) do  Porto:
2007 -  Anomalia positiva (+0,4ºC)
1997 - Anomalia positiva (+1,1ºC)
1987 - Anomalia negativa (-1,1ºC)
1977 - Anomalia negativa (-0,5ºC)

De facto 1997 é excepção... Mas afinal 2007...

Segundo as normais climatológicas (precipitação com arredondamento à centena) do  Porto:

2007 - Anomalia negativa (-500)
1997 - Anomalia positiva (+300)
1987 - Anomalia positiva (+100)
1977 - Anomalia positiva (+ 500)

Afinal 1997 é excepção... mas 87 também... mas 77 também...

É melhor repensar essa teoria não?


----------



## dopedagain (20 Dez 2016 às 15:01)

Bem não sei bem onde onde colocar a questão, mas sabem alguma local que seja possível saber a altitude das nuvens no dia seguinte ?


----------



## rozzo (20 Dez 2016 às 17:05)

dopedagain disse:


> Bem não sei bem onde onde colocar a questão, mas sabem alguma local que seja possível saber a altitude das nuvens no dia seguinte ?



Essa informação estará nos modelos, mas não é coisa que apareça explicitamente nos produtos online de quem os usa para fazer previsões...

O mais parecido que consigo indicar é: por exemplo nas cartas do modelo AROME no site do IPMA pode-se ver o tipo de nuvens (baixas, médias, altas). Na secção Expert Charts no weatheronline.co.uk também existe essa informação, pelo menos para o GFS.

Agora valores específicos das altitudes das camadas de nuvens, não estou a ver onde sinceramente... O mais semelhante é nas cartas do LightningWizard, o LCL (Lifting Condensation Level), mas isso é mais complexo, e apenas é razoável para nebulosidade convectiva, para todo o restante não tem interesse...


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2016 às 21:18)




----------



## Nando Costa (20 Dez 2016 às 23:23)

vitamos disse:


> Então vamos lá ver com seriedade:
> Segundo as normais climatológicas (temperatura) do  Porto:
> 2007 -  Anomalia positiva (+0,4ºC)
> 1997 - Anomalia positiva (+1,1ºC)
> ...



Contra factos não há argumentos meu caro. São impressões, que por vezes temos e que nem sempre correspondem a realidade. Já agora ainda bem, que recuperaste esses dados porque tanto em 1977 como 1987 ou ainda não era nascido.


----------



## meko60 (21 Dez 2016 às 12:24)

Bom dia!
Que dizem desta previsão, retirada do site da TSF?

"Quando temos o dezembro a cantar ao desafio com o junho, o janeiro é frio, ou quando o dezembro é quente, leva o diabo no ventre e, analisando as teleconexões, poderemos ter um inverno mais curto mas muito rigoroso, sobretudo janeiro e fevereiro, não só a precipitação mas também com algum frio associado".

A previsão é de Mário Marques, especialista em clima e meteorologista independente, que aponta para que o inverno, a sério, chegue em janeiro. "A pluviosidade será intensa com uma ausência do anticiclone dos Açores, com um eventual bloqueio a norte e tempestades sucessivas".

Muito frio e chuva. Os grandes nevões devem chegar lá para fevereiro, "inclusive em locais onde a neve habitualmente não cai".

Na agricultura o tempo será de lavouras e estrumações pelo que os rigorosos frios pouco haverão de estorvar. Fora dos campos o melhor será preparar as galochas e o impermeável e confiar que haverão de chegar dias para vestir samarras e capotes.


----------



## meko60 (21 Dez 2016 às 12:48)

Com esses valores de pressão atmosférica, não passa mesmo nada.O meu barómetro marca 1030hPa .


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2016 às 13:05)

meko60 disse:


> Bom dia!
> Que dizem desta previsão, retirada do site da TSF?
> 
> "Quando temos o dezembro a cantar ao desafio com o junho, o janeiro é frio, ou quando o dezembro é quente, leva o diabo no ventre e, analisando as teleconexões, poderemos ter um inverno mais curto mas muito rigoroso, sobretudo janeiro e fevereiro, não só a precipitação mas também com algum frio associado".
> ...





Era bom era, vamos ver se o Mário Marques acerta! Esperamos pelo inverno ansiosamente, do antigamente!


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2016 às 13:07)

Janeiro pelo menos a primeira metade deve ser já para o lixo, pode ser que a meio do mês a coisa melhore...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2016 às 13:14)

joselamego disse:


> Era bom era, vamos ver se o Mário Marques acerta! Esperamos pelo inverno ansiosamente, do antigamente!


Com um anticiclone de 1045hpa dificilmente se concretiza, quando o AA aparece em janeiro ganha sempre esta força e dificilmente se move de onde está. Nem vale a pena ganhar esperanças.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2016 às 13:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Com um anticiclone de 1045hpa dificilmente se concretiza, quando o AA aparece em janeiro ganha sempre esta força e dificilmente se move de onde está. Nem vale a pena ganhar esperanças.


Vamos ter esperança e acreditar nas previsões do Mário...Pode ser que em meados janeiro a coisa mude!
Mas tal como tu Joralentejano não acredito muito...O anticiclone está forte / potente! Ainda hoje está a 1030 hPa

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (21 Dez 2016 às 14:15)

O AA não vai durar para sempre. Algum dia há - de quebrar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2016 às 14:50)

É habitual ele surgir com a maior força quando chega o Inverno, não é por nada que tivemos aquele recorde de 1050,3 hPa há 2 anos. 

Agora é esperar que o AA quebre a qualquer momento se não temos uma repetição feia de 2012...


----------



## james (21 Dez 2016 às 15:59)

Pela ordem natural das coisas, o AA deverá fortalecer - se nos próximos tempos, subir as altas pressões, mas que por outro lado deverá fazer descer as temperaturas, principalmente as mínimas, proporcionar umas boa geadas e ao menos passar um bom Natal à lareira.
É preciso também ter em atenção que, por muito potente que seja um anticiclone, ele é apenas um sistema dentro de um sistema. Normalmente, a partir de Janeiro, a Costa leste da América do Norte começa a baixar as pressões,  o Atlântico começa a ficar agitado ( eu moro perto do mar e nos últimos dias o mar está a começar a ficar mais agitado sem razão aparente),  as frentes têm tendência a ficar mais cavadas, vórtice polar, essas coisas todas vão começar a pressionar o AA.  Vamos ver até onde resistirá e até quando ( é apenas uma questão de tempo)  .

P.S. como disse o guisilva5000,  em 2011/2012  o bloqueio foi brutal. Nunca esteve tanto tempo sem chover no Norte, nem sequer no verão. Mas penso que foi uma situação excecional.
Embora também esse inverno teve frio ( e de que maneira)  . Ainda me recordo de vários dias seguidos com temperaturas mínimas negativas e de máximas de 5 graus.  Só como curiosidade, 2012 teve uma Primavera e verão bastante chuvosos. Nesse verão passaram 2/3 frentes dignas de inverno,  só uma deixou mais de 40 mm de precipitação( e no início de Agosto).


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2016 às 16:24)

Também seria muito mau termos algo parecido com o inverno 2011/2012, foi um inverno mesmo muito seco, houve muitos locais que em Janeiro registaram 5 ou 10mm, em Fevereiro muitos locais nem sequer caiu uma gota e esteve bastante tempo sem chover.
Vamos ver quando o AA quebra, mas isto ainda vai durar mais umas semanas...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2016 às 16:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também seria muito mau termos algo parecido com o inverno 2011/2012, foi um inverno mesmo muito seco, houve muitos locais que em Janeiro registaram 5 ou 10mm, em Fevereiro muitos locais nem sequer caiu uma gota e esteve bastante tempo sem chover.
> Vamos ver quando o AA quebra, mas isto ainda vai durar mais umas semanas...


2014/2015 também foi seco e foi nesse inverno que se registou o recorde de 1050hpa, mas sempre choveu qualquer coisa. Em 2011/2012 foi mesmo muito seco, apenas choveu qualquer coisa em abril e maio e se não tivesse sido isso em abril já não havia água em lado nenhum. Esperemos mesmo que não tenhamos um inverno idêntico a esse


----------



## Cesar (21 Dez 2016 às 16:50)

Não á invernos iguais sempre, á que confiar que este inverno seja diferente.


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2016 às 19:41)

O solstício foi às 10:44 UTC. 15 minutos depois era este o cenário:


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Dez 2016 às 19:52)

Estou confiante que este maldito anticiclone á de quebrar a bem ou a mal até lá só nos resta esperar, mas sinceramente já estou farto desta pasmaceira que venha a instabilidade!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Dez 2016 às 22:29)

A bem ou a mal? É uma ameaça?


----------



## raposo_744 (22 Dez 2016 às 09:23)

Snow Falls In The Sahara For First Time In Over 37 Years


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2016 às 10:53)

Já que é para "levar com o AA", ao menos que fique nesta posição, sempre é mais interessante


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2016 às 11:14)

Ver o GFS e ver um anticiclone com 1050 Hpa no centro da Europa é de cortar os pulsos!
Creio que no ano passado também por esta altura houve recorde de pressão aqui em Portugal nas estações de Bragança e Chaves... Irra! Que agora comemos literalmente anticiclone... Ora anticiclone de Verão, ora anticiclone de Inverno... se ao menos trouxesse frio, mas nem isso...


----------



## hurricane (22 Dez 2016 às 13:47)

Entrámos literalmente na era do não frio na Europa.


----------



## james (22 Dez 2016 às 14:49)

Nós ainda nem entramos no inverno propriamente dito.Este tópico já começa a parecer aqueles programas da TV à tarde,com toda a gente a lamentar- se e com a lágrima do canto do olho.
Além do mais, desde quando é novidade um AA nesta época do ano a reinar sobre a Europa?

Eu também me queixo, por vezes, mas também há que saber distinguir entre o que é normal e cíclico e o que não é.


----------



## james (22 Dez 2016 às 15:25)

Pessoalmente,  prefiro que se defina um padrão anticiclonico claro e com altas pressões agora, do que  se manter um padrão indefinido com AA alternando com frentes expresso ocasionais.
É que normalmente estes padrões anticiclonicos prolongados  e bem definidos acabam com grande estrondo.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2016 às 15:27)

boriingggg!!!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2016 às 16:23)

james disse:


> Pessoalmente,  prefiro que se defina um padrão anticiclonico claro e com altas pressões agora, do que  se manter um padrão indefinido com AA alternando com frentes expresso ocasionais.
> É que normalmente estes padrões anticiclonicos prolongados  e bem definidos acabam com grande estrondo.


Nos últimos invernos em que o AA apareceu nesta altura, prolongou-se o inverno inteiro, este ano ele tem andado sempre a rondar desde o verão, apenas na última quinzena de novembro é que a coisa mudou e no inicio de dezembro apenas em alguns locais. Nem todos os anos são iguais mas neste momento olho para as previsões e o AA mal se movimenta de onde está, e é isso que faz pensar que a coisa não irão mudar tão depressa. Mas veremos, em 2009/2010 também pouco ou nada choveu no outono e até ao inicio de janeiro, mas a partir do dia 10 de janeiro, dia em que caiu um nevão na minha zona, começou a chover e até foi um inverno bastante chuvoso.


----------



## james (22 Dez 2016 às 17:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Nos últimos invernos em que o AA apareceu nesta altura, prolongou-se o inverno inteiro, este ano ele tem andado sempre a rondar desde o verão, apenas na última quinzena de novembro é que a coisa mudou e no inicio de dezembro apenas em alguns locais. Nem todos os anos são iguais mas neste momento olho para as previsões e o AA mal se movimenta de onde está, e é isso que faz pensar que a coisa não irão mudar tão depressa. Mas veremos, em 2009/2010 também pouco ou nada choveu no outono e até ao inicio de janeiro, mas a partir do dia 10 de janeiro, dia em que caiu um nevão na minha zona, começou a chover e até foi um inverno bastante chuvoso.




Para durar está, não tenho grandes dúvidas em relação a isso.
Falaste que o AA tem andado a rondar. É verdade, sem dúvida. Mas eu disse outra coisa, que preferia que o AA se fixasse mesmo por  cá e não que andasse a rondar como nos últimos meses.
Na minha opinião, os melhores invernos são os que têm padrões de instabilidade bem definidos e com o AA muito longe.  O AA a rondar só nos dá hipótese para umas frentezinhas.
Um padrão anticiclonico bem definido, com pressões muito altas e bastante frio e com muitas geadas não é assim tão frequente, às vezes passam anos sem ocorrer um.
Mas também, pela minha própria observação, reparei que muitas vezes, quando se estabelece este padrão e quando ele termina, geralmente o AA sobe muito em latitude e abre caminho para muito forte instabilidade.
Geralmente, este padrão dura aproximadamente 1 mês. Se terminasse a meados de Janeiro, ainda deixava espaço para umas boas frentes.
Vamos ver...


----------



## lserpa (22 Dez 2016 às 18:31)

Olá, tenho que vasculhar o ano de 1943 à procura de uma tempestade que assolou os Açores, alguém sabe me dizer um bom arquivo de GFS onde eu possa pesquisar?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2016 às 18:32)

lserpa disse:


> Olá, tenho que vasculhar o ano de 1943 à procura de uma tempestade que assolou os Açores, alguém sabe me dizer um bom arquivo de GFS onde eu possa pesquisar?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arc...onth=9&day=30&year=2016&map=0&hour=0&type=era


----------



## lserpa (22 Dez 2016 às 18:33)

Obrigado @Orion  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2016 às 23:17)

Persistência brutal do AA :


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2016 às 02:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Persistência brutal do AA :


Até parece de propósito para acabarmos com o ano com anomalia negativa na chuva  O mais provável é que os primeiros 5 meses do ano tenham dado uma bela vantagem na média anual. Se repararmos durante este ano não tivemos assim um período prolongado de AA sobre Portugal, que me lembre, por isso nem nos podemos queixar mucho


----------



## james (23 Dez 2016 às 11:08)

Nestas últimas saídas, o ECM e o GFS parecem ver qualquer coisa ali por volta das 240 horas...

Já se sabe que a esta distância as previsões valem o que valem, mas da forma como os modelos estão, uma pessoa agarra - se a qualquer sinal...


----------



## james (23 Dez 2016 às 11:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Até parece de propósito para acabarmos com o ano com anomalia negativa na chuva  O mais provável é que os primeiros 5 meses do ano tenham dado uma bela vantagem na média anual. Se repararmos durante este ano não tivemos assim um período prolongado de AA sobre Portugal, que me lembre, por isso nem nos podemos queixar mucho




Tivemos no verão, um dos períodos mais longos de anticiclone que eu me lembro.  E que cortou a passagem praticamente das frentes, que aqui no Norte ocasionalmente vão passando no verão.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2016 às 11:31)

james disse:


> Nestas últimas saídas, o ECM e o GFS parecem ver qualquer coisa ali por volta das 240 horas...
> 
> Já se sabe que a esta distância as previsões valem o que valem, mas da forma como os modelos estão, uma pessoa agarra - se a qualquer sinal...



O ECM está horrível ainda, o GFS sim vai vendo alguma coisa desde ontem a noite a duzentas e muitas horas... mas ir mostrando algo já é bom sinal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Dez 2016 às 14:03)

james disse:


> Tivemos no verão, um dos períodos mais longos de anticiclone que eu me lembro.  E que cortou a passagem praticamente das frentes, que aqui no Norte ocasionalmente vão passando no verão.



Mas a situação sinóptica do Verão é sempre essa, depressão térmica associada a anticiclone. Estou a falar de um anticiclone em cima de Portugal, coisa que ocorre mais nesta altura.


----------



## james (24 Dez 2016 às 14:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas a situação sinóptica do Verão é sempre essa, depressão térmica associada a anticiclone. Estou a falar de um anticiclone em cima de Portugal, coisa que ocorre mais nesta altura.




O último significativo que tivemos,  nesta época,  foi em 2013. Mas foi muito mais frio.


----------



## Cesar (25 Dez 2016 às 19:03)

Quando chega o Inverno assério?


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2016 às 19:05)

Esta última saída do GFS está um sonho, a partir de 2/3 de janeiro e até ás 384h a prever sucessivas depressões a passar por cá  muitas voltas isto ainda vai dar, mas já é bom ir mostrando e insistindo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2016 às 20:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Esta última saída do GFS está um sonho, a partir de 273 de janeiro e até ás 384h a prever sucessivas depressões a passar por cá  muitas voltas isto ainda vai dar, mas já é bom ir mostrando e insistindo!


E as temperaturas como estão nessas saídas? Obrigado.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2016 às 20:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E as temperaturas como estão nessas saídas? Obrigado.


Até ao ínicio de janeiro parece não haver grandes alterações tanto nas mínimas como nas máximas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2016 às 21:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Até ao ínicio de janeiro parece não haver grandes alterações tanto nas mínimas como nas máximas.


Muito obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2016 às 00:10)

james disse:


> O GFS já tirou tudo. O ECM continua muito fraco.
> Andamos há não sei quanto tempo a ver a luz ao fundo do túnel e a apagar - se de seguida.  O problema é que o AA  está muito forte e não deixa as depressões aproximar - se do nosso território, esse é que é o grande problema.
> Vendo os modelos, continuo a ver a médio prazo, o AA  sempre a rondar. Temo que a primeira quinzena de Janeiro seja de continuação de tempo anticiclonico. Esperemos que não continue pela segunda quinzena, seria muito mau.


Para o sul ainda se prevê alguma coisa. Para o norte já começa a ser preocupante. 
Segues com quantos milímetros?


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2016 às 00:16)

james disse:


> O GFS já tirou tudo. O ECM continua muito fraco.
> Andamos há não sei quanto tempo a ver a luz ao fundo do túnel e a apagar - se de seguida.  O problema é que o AA  está muito forte e não deixa as depressões aproximar - se do nosso território, esse é que é o grande problema.
> Vendo os modelos, continuo a ver a médio prazo, o AA  sempre a rondar. Temo que a primeira quinzena de Janeiro seja de continuação de tempo anticiclonico. Esperemos que não continue pela segunda quinzena, seria muito mau.


Ainda falta, mas sim já esteve muito melhor, o AA ganha sempre, não tenho tido grandes esperanças porque no inverno 2014/2015 também apareciam estas luzes ao fundo do túnel mas depois depressa desaparecia tudo. O tempo passa e não chega a chover nada de jeito.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2016 às 00:43)

Os modelos têm sido bastante favoráveis à ocorrência de chuva. Claro que são meras previsões e é normal que a passagem do tempo traga consigo a frustração.

Há que esperar pacientemente


----------



## james (26 Dez 2016 às 01:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para o sul ainda se prevê alguma coisa. Para o norte já começa a ser preocupante.
> Segues com quantos milímetros?




Assim por alto,  a volta de 40 mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2016 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

Creio que a chave de uma possível mudança está no aumento da pressão na Gronelândia:















O ideal seria a união entre o Açoriano e Gronelandês... Pelo menbos começa-se a ver algo... lá para fim da primeira semana de Janeiro poderia haver cambios, em especial nas temperaturas, que a excepção do nordeste estão demasiado altas para a época... acredito na compensação, mais cedo ou mais tarde o Inverno chegará... só espero que não seja em Abril.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2016 às 11:01)

Ainda faltam bastantes horas, vamos ver o que acontece... o ECM também já começa a mostrar qualquer coisa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2016 às 11:48)

Sinceramente não acredito que tenhamos essa situação já no início de Janeiro.
A mudar alguma coisa será mais para o fim da primeira semana e mesmo assim veremos...
















Os Japoneses completamente doidos a colocar o Gronelandês com 1070Hpa!


----------



## criz0r (26 Dez 2016 às 12:42)

Os modelos continuam a insistir numa possível mudança lá para o início do ano mas é tão ténue que nem vale a pena levar a sério..

GFS é mais optimista:






ECMWF:


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2016 às 13:06)

O GFS nem dá uma para caixa, ontem colocou um dilúvio com cerca de 90 mm no Algarve até às 240 horas, se fosse até às 384 horas, então chegava perto dos 200 mm, hoje coloca 0 mm, até às 240 horas.  

O tempo está praticamente igual ao ano passado e até na passagem de ano, as temperaturas serão muito idênticas. Aliás, este Natal deve ter sido o mais quente, tive uma máxima de 20.1ºC.  Daqui, a 10 anos, já se pode ir à praia pelo Natal.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Dez 2016 às 13:13)

http://www.decathlon.pt/estacao-meteorologica-ws9137-id_8348604.html

Alguem me sabe dizer se esta estação será razoável? La Crosse é uma marca razoável ou nem por isso? Estou a pensar adquirir....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2016 às 13:30)

Eu chego sempre a esta altura do ano com vontade de ser Italiano ou Grego!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2016 às 13:37)

CFS:




















A neve era certinha a tempo dos Reis!


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Dez 2016 às 18:31)

Meteofan disse:


> http://www.decathlon.pt/estacao-meteorologica-ws9137-id_8348604.html
> 
> Alguem me sabe dizer se esta estação será razoável? La Crosse é uma marca razoável ou nem por isso? Estou a pensar adquirir....



Acabei por comprar esta estação, podem-me dizer onde devo colocar o sensor exterior de temperatura? Pode apanhar chuva, será a prova de água? E com o sol a temperatura não irá disparar? Não percebo nada disto, agradecia ajuda, obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2016 às 20:11)

Meteofan disse:


> Acabei por comprar esta estação, podem-me dizer onde devo colocar o sensor exterior de temperatura? Pode apanhar chuva, será a prova de água? E com o sol a temperatura não irá disparar? Não percebo nada disto, agradecia ajuda, obrigado.



O sensor externo deverá ser colocado num radiation shield deste tipo  e bem exposto a todos os quadrantes:






Medidas:





Não sendo possível  pode ser colocado numa zona virada a Norte, bem protegido da chuva o que não sendo a localização ideal (pois não o protege da radiação difusa), pelo menos terás dados um pouco mais fiáveis do que exposto ao sol, o sol irá fazer a temperatura disparar e terás máximas muito inflacionadas.. 

Também se pode fazer  um abrigo/radiation shield artesanal, aqui no fórum há um bom tópico para isso:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/construcao-radiation-shield-ou-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo.729/


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Dez 2016 às 21:25)

Meteofan disse:


> Acabei por comprar esta estação, podem-me dizer onde devo colocar o sensor exterior de temperatura? Pode apanhar chuva, será a prova de água? E com o sol a temperatura não irá disparar? Não percebo nada disto, agradecia ajuda, obrigado.




Olá @Meteofan. Há uns anos adquiri uma estação muito parecida com essa, também na Decathlon, na verdade julgo que o modelo que acabou de comprar só é diferente no visual e no transmissor de temperaturas, porque em termos técnicos do processamento de informação receio que nada tenha mudado. Eu comprei a La Crosse Technology* WS 9135 *que custou 45€, preço que a Decathlon insiste em manter. Embora tenha sido a 2ª mais cara da loja, considerei dinheiro deitado à rua, porque para o dinheiro que foi *nem sequer possuia uma memória de registos de máximas e mínimas à décima de grau*. Ou seja para quem quer fazer um estudo detalhado das temperaturas, é impensável passar um dia à frente do lcd a apurar qual é a mínima ou máxima exata, *por exemplo para a estação tanto faz que a mínima seja 0.1ºC como 0.9ºC que ela vai acusar que a mínima é 0ºC. *

Mas pior que o exemplo que lhe dei atrás, são os que lhe vou dar agora, aquela estação *deturpava completamente os registos de máximas e mínimas:
Acrescentava sempre mais um grau na máxima* (se a estação marcasse por exemplo 13.1ºC, ela dizia que a máxima era de 14ºC), embora que se ela marcasse 13ºC a máxima era 13ºC). Com *temperaturas negativas, uma temperatura mínima por exemplo de -2.1ºC correspondia a uma mínima de -3ºC nos resgistos. *

Como lhe digo o meu modelo era a* WS 9135*, contudo pode ser que o seu modelo tenha já estes problemas corrigidos, mas caso contrário recomendo vivamente, e claro, se quiser obter medições mais precisas dos extremos de temperatura, trocar esse modelo pela* WS 9274* , que já faz medições de humidade relativa interior e exterior e já regista com normalidade as mínimas e máximas.

Devo dizer que não conheço bem o modelo* WS 9274*, porque nunca a adquiri, mas parece ser bastante idêntica à minha estação atual que é a *WS 9251*, com a diferença que já tem dados de higrometria, se fosse hoje tinha comprado a *WS 9274, *mas na época não a vendiam.

*Relativamente às condições de instalação:*

Subscrevendo as palavras do colega Snifa faço só mais algumas considerações/reiterações. O sensor/transmissor de temperatura deve estar afastado da infraestrutura da casa, isto é, para bem ser o sensor devia ficar no jardim/quintal, de modo a sofrer a mínima influência da energia que a casa reflete para o exterior, daí que colocar o sensor por exemplo numa janela, possa inflacionar as temperaturas. Depois mesmo no próprio jardim convém colocar o sensor à sombra (*evite ao máximo colocar o sensor ao sol diretamente, porque para além de o mesmo fazer leituras erradas, pode descalibrar)*, e se possível arranjar um radiation shield artesanal para  o  colocar, porque embora o sensor esteja à sombra, acaba sempre por receber energia por parte de radiações refletidas por corpos envolventes nesse espaço (a tal radiação difusa que o Snifa fala).  Entetanto os sensores de temperatura sofrem também arrefecimento radiativo, em especial nas noites de Inverno em que o céu está limpo e o vento é nulo, isto é os sensores de temperatura diminuem a sua energia interna, transferindo calor para o espaço, só que estas perdas são de tal ordem que o próprio sensor passa a ter uma temperatura mais baixa que a do ar, razão pela qual ocorrem também as geadas. O sensor *deve igualmente estar abrigado da chuva*, já que não é à prova de água.
*
Em síntese o sensor deve ser colocado no jardim/quintal a uma altura de 1.5m do solo, e deve igualmente ser colocado dentro de um radiation shield (rs) artesanal.  Contudo e se não tiver jardim/quintal, só lhe restará instalar o sensor na varanda ou mesmo na janela, ou no local mais exposto ao ar livre que consiga. *Lembro-me que nas instruções eles diziam *que o transmissor devia estar a afastado pelo menos 2m do lcd, e que podia ser colocado até 100m desse mesmo lcd desde que em campo aberto, mas a verdade é que já cheguei a testar a transmissão a 50m e nem assim funcionou, por isso esses 100m são uma pura ilusão. 
*
Há várias formas de fazer um radiation shield, eu não sou lá muito bom com trabalhos manuais, tenho-me desleixado e nem compro, nem faço de um de jeito... para ter uma ideia o meu rs é de rolos de papel envolvidos com várias folhas de papel e pelicula aderente, e até que não se fica muito atrás das temperaturas registadas aqui pela estação mais próxima... Embora tenha pelicula aderente para aparar as primeiras gotas de chuva, quando chove muito tenho que resguardá-lo sempre.

Deixo aqui de novo o tópico do fórum onde estão imensas formas de construir um rs: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-shield-ou-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo.729/page-35

Peço desculpa se me alonguei em demasia no texto, espero ter ajudado, cumprimentos, Mr. Neves


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Dez 2016 às 10:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olá @Meteofan. Há uns anos adquiri uma estação muito parecida com essa, também na Decathlon, na verdade julgo que o modelo que acabou de comprar só é diferente no visual e no transmissor de temperaturas, porque em termos técnicos do processamento de informação receio que nada tenha mudado. Eu comprei a La Crosse Technology* WS 9135 *que custou 45€, preço que a Decathlon insiste em manter. Embora tenha sido a 2ª mais cara da loja, considerei dinheiro deitado à rua, porque para o dinheiro que foi *nem sequer possuia uma memória de registos de máximas e mínimas à décima de grau*. Ou seja para quem quer fazer um estudo detalhado das temperaturas, é impensável passar um dia à frente do lcd a apurar qual é a mínima ou máxima exata, *por exemplo para a estação tanto faz que a mínima seja 0.1ºC como 0.9ºC que ela vai acusar que a mínima é 0ºC. *
> 
> Mas pior que o exemplo que lhe dei atrás, são os que lhe vou dar agora, aquela estação *deturpava completamente os registos de máximas e mínimas:
> Acrescentava sempre mais um grau na máxima* (se a estação marcasse por exemplo 13.1ºC, ela dizia que a máxima era de 14ºC), embora que se ela marcasse 13ºC a máxima era 13ºC). Com *temperaturas negativas, uma temperatura mínima por exemplo de -2.1ºC correspondia a uma mínima de -3ºC nos resgistos. *
> ...


De facto, esse problema das temperaturas mantem-se, arredonda as unidades...
Agora so me resta construir um rs artesanal e colocar no quintal. Obrigado pelas dicas


----------



## james (27 Dez 2016 às 10:56)

As saídas do GFS  , a mais de 120 horas, são do mais divertido que há.  Tanto pode prever um dilúvio como de seguida neve a cotas baixas, a seguir uma ciclogenese explosiva, a seguir um potente anticiclone...
É uma verdadeira caixinha de surpresas.


----------



## squidward (27 Dez 2016 às 11:06)

james disse:


> As saídas do GFS  , a mais de 120 horas, são do mais divertido que há.  Tanto pode prever um dilúvio como de seguida neve a cotas baixas, a seguir uma ciclogenese explosiva, a seguir um *potente anticiclone*...
> É uma verdadeira caixinha de surpresas.



O que realmente vai acontecer (a bold)


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Dez 2016 às 11:27)

james disse:


> As saídas do GFS  , a mais de 120 horas, são do mais divertido que há.  Tanto pode prever um dilúvio como de seguida neve a cotas baixas, a seguir uma ciclogenese explosiva, a seguir um potente anticiclone...
> É uma verdadeira caixinha de surpresas.


Realmente ontem tinha 200 mm em 24 horas no Dia 2, agora tem neve a cotas baixas...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Dez 2016 às 16:58)

GFS a teimar numa entrada de NE a dar as boas-vindas a 2017.
Devaneio ou não parece-me bom sinal. O padrão desde as históricas  ondas de calor do verão tem sido a influência de massas de ar bem continentais (muito quentes no verão, o inverso no inverno) intercaladas por dias mais "normais", pode ser que a tendência se prolongue pelo inverno a dentro, pelo menos tem sido essa a minha "profecia" (ou desejo) desde o início do Outono.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2016 às 17:29)

Já seria bom concretizar-se o que o GFS está a prever, neve a cotas baixas/ médias no interior... mas estamos a falar do GFS


----------



## james (27 Dez 2016 às 17:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já seria bom concretizar-se o que o GFS está a prever, neve a cotas baixas/ médias no interior... mas estamos a falar do GFS




Nos últimos tempos já vi o GFS  a prever uma ciclogenese explosiva, uma frente a deixar 200 mm, neve à cota 300, AA  a perder de vista, etc. 

Por isso, penso que para o GPS  qualquer hipótese está em aberto.


----------



## squidward (27 Dez 2016 às 18:16)

james disse:


> Nos últimos tempos já vi o GFS  a prever uma ciclogenese explosiva, uma frente a deixar 200 mm, neve à cota 300, AA  a perder de vista, etc.
> 
> Por isso, penso que para o *GPS* qualquer hipótese está em aberto.


Ora aí está aquilo que o GFS precisa...de um GPS, para se orientar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Dez 2016 às 18:59)

Boas.
Depois de uma tarde de trabalho eis que está feito o meu Radiation Shield artesanal.
Agora falta ver como se vai portar eheheh


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2016 às 19:21)

O GFS ainda vai dando algo para o ano novo, já  o ECMWF está  péssimo, e não  vislumbra nada de jeito até às  240 horas...


----------



## james (27 Dez 2016 às 22:21)

Snifa disse:


> O GFS ainda vai dando algo para o ano novo, já  o ECMWF está  péssimo, e não  vislumbra nada de jeito até às  240 horas...




O ECM ainda vislumbra algo para o início do ano. O GFS é que tirou tudo, enfim...


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2016 às 22:56)

Enfim vejo isto a secar de novo a cada saída... espero que volte ao que estava a dias atrás.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2016 às 23:04)

miguel disse:


> Enfim vejo isto a secar de novo a cada saída... espero que volte ao que estava a dias atrás.



A run das 18h tem sempre destas coisas.. mas de facto a seca vai-se prolongando com o GFS a colocar um Anticiclone de 1045hpa a "passear" pelo Atlântico durante quase uma semana. Este padrão claramente vai ter de mudar e quando mudar..


----------



## james (27 Dez 2016 às 23:04)

miguel disse:


> Enfim vejo isto a secar de novo a cada saída... espero que volte ao que estava a dias atrás.




Quando o nosso amigo AA anda a pairar por perto, já se sabe quem ganha...


----------



## james (27 Dez 2016 às 23:06)

criz0r disse:


> A run das 18h tem sempre destas coisas.. mas de facto a seca vai-se prolongando com o GFS a colocar um Anticiclone de 1045hpa a "passear" pelo Atlântico durante quase uma semana. Este padrão claramente vai ter de mudar e quando mudar..




Mudar haverá de mudar, mais dia menos dia. 
Só espero que não mude em Março como em 2006 ou, pior, em Abril como em 2012.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Dez 2016 às 23:15)

Já e bom sinal os modelos irem mostrando alguma coisa é normal este põe e tira ainda faltam uns dias temos de aguardar, mas espero sinceramente que a chuva velha a partir de dia 2 o ideal é termos varias semanas de chuva seguidas e não termos um dia de chuva e vários dias de sol.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Dez 2016 às 07:40)

Boas o meu RS artesanal nao funcionou a temperatura minima esta noite foi 7 e agora marca 8, sera por estar encostado numa parede virada a sul?


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Dez 2016 às 08:20)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas o meu RS artesanal nao funcionou a temperatura minima esta noite foi 7 e agora marca 8, sera por estar encostado numa parede virada a sul?


E agora o sensor deixou de comunicar, muito estranho, la vou ter de desmontar o rs, que trabalheira...


----------



## james (28 Dez 2016 às 08:25)

É um filme que se repete.  Depois dos modelos terem andado algum tempo a indiciar uma mudança de padrão, como já tinha acontecido anteriormente e não se tinha confirmado, aparentemente parece que vai de novo tudo por água abaixo. 
Não está fácil este ano ter um inverno com instabilidade, o AA parece que nos quer acompanhar pelo inverno fora.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 08:33)

james disse:


> É um filme que se repete.  Depois dos modelos terem andado algum tempo a indiciar uma mudança de padrão, como já tinha acontecido anteriormente e não se tinha confirmado, aparentemente parece que vai de novo tudo por água abaixo.
> Não está fácil este ano ter um inverno com instabilidade, o AA parece que nos quer acompanhar pelo inverno fora.


Com o AA sempre por perto, já se sabe como é, vira o disco e toca o mesmo, é sempre ele que ganha.
Incrível, como foram previstos dilúvios de mais de 100mm, mas pronto isso já é típico dos delírios do GFS. Durante alguns dias manteve a previsão do regresso da chuva a partir de dia 2 e neste momento voltou tudo à estaca 0. 
Deve ser mais um inverno seco para juntar à coleção, isto agora já vai sendo quase ano sim, ano não.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2016 às 09:02)

Calma pessoal... o nosso clima é mesmo assim, e tudo isto é normal...
Um dia quebrará, nem que seja daqui a meses, quiça na Primavera, tal como no ano passado e teremos mais um ano agricola arruinado... se não quebrar já tivemos secas antes e sobrevivemos, havemos de sobreviver também... os rios do norte estão praticamente secos ou com caudais residuais... os amantes do sol e do AA estão no céu, já diz o ditado que nunca chove a gosto de todos e é verdade, é o que temos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Dez 2016 às 09:08)

joralentejano disse:


> é típico dos delírios do GFS



A próxima run do GFS irá repor novamente alguma precipitação para dia 2 e dia 3  Irá seguir a evolução do ECM, o qual prevê alguma instabilidade após o final do ano, mas nada do outro mundo.
Quanto às sensações pessoais, iremos ter mais frio a curto prazo, pois as minhas mãos começam a dar sinal... 

Off-Topic: falando novamente nos delírios do GFS, estranhei a previsão para o sudeste de Espanha, 150 horas antes das precipitações diluvianas ocorridas de 15 a 20 de dezembro, mas ao certo o GFS previa mais de 200 mm e ficou curto de uma ponta...


----------



## james (28 Dez 2016 às 09:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A próxima run do GFS irá repor novamente alguma precipitação para dia 2 e dia 3  Irá seguir a evolução do ECM, o qual prevê alguma instabilidade após o final do ano, mas nada do outro mundo.
> Quanto às sensações pessoais, iremos ter mais frio a curto prazo, pois as minhas mãos começam a dar sinal...
> 
> Off-Topic: falando novamente nos delírios do GFS, estranhei a previsão para o sudeste de Espanha, 150 horas antes das precipitações diluvianas ocorridas de 15 a 20 de dezembro, mas ao certo o GFS previa mais de 200 mm e ficou curto de uma ponta...



Resta - nos para já como consolação algum frio. 
Nos últimos dias, tenho tido  temperaturas mínimas e geadas à antiga.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2016 às 09:19)

Até no Norte de África está previsto mais frio do que aqui: 







É o que dá estár do lado errado do AA, pelo menos algumas zonas vão tendo boas mínimas e geadas 

Lá para o início de Janeiro o GFS prevê algum frio, mas tudo tão na corda bamba que nem vale a pena dar muita importância:






O ECMWF melhorou um pouco, mas nada de especial.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2016 às 09:27)

Snifa disse:


> Até no Norte de África está previsto mais frio do que aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho a sensação que esteja onde estiver o AA afecta-nos sempre, e sempre da pior maneira... ora vejamos...
Está nos Açores afecta! Sem chuva!
Está no UK afecta! Sem chuva!
Está na Europa afecta! Sem chuva!
Está na Península afecta! Sem chuva!
E há sempre um "crista" do maldito para o Cantábrico!



Como disse há uns dias atrás aqui neste tópico... chega esta altura do ano e tenho desejos... "quem me dera ser Italiano ou Grego"!


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2016 às 09:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tenho a sensação que esteja onde estiver o AA afecta-nos sempre, e sempre da pior maneira... ora vejamos...
> Está nos Açores afecta! Sem chuva!
> Está no UK afecta! Sem chuva!
> Está na Europa afecta! Sem chuva!
> ...


Para quem gosta de neve que é o meu caso esta situação é um "filme de terror" mas é uma situação que já estamos habituados, somos um País na cauda da Europa plantado a beira-mar. Em relação ao GFS não vale a pena ligarem ao 2º painel do modelo ainda por cima anda bastante instável. Na ultima saída é normal ter tirado tudo vais ver que agora na próxima vai colocar instabilidade novamente. Olhando a longo prazo o bloqueio tende a desaparecer 


subir fotos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2016 às 10:05)

Sem dúvida Alfredo... para os amantes da neve ver a única janela de oportunidade de a ver ser consumida por um AA sem fim é terrível de facto...

Esta saída está melhor...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Dez 2016 às 10:13)

Realmente Itália e Grécia tem sido um fartote de neve  e frio nos últimos anos...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2016 às 10:14)

Já se começa a aproximar mais da realidade, as cotas de neve que dava anteriormente de 400m/500m eram cotas infelizmente loucas. Já recolocou novamente precipitação com cotas de neve acima dos 1500m o normal. Neste País é ou queremos frio ou queremos precipitação já que os dois factores raramente se conjungam....





[/url]sube imagenes[/IMG] 

sube imagenes


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2016 às 10:24)

Está de facto melhor em termos de precipitação para o início do ano, mas também já mostra a tendência para a depressão fugir para a zona dos Açores, ficando demasiado afastada e a precipitação ficar ao largo, enfim, onde é que já vi este filme?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2016 às 11:05)

Snifa disse:


> Está de facto melhor em termos de precipitação para o início do ano, mas também já mostra a tendência para a depressão fugir para a zona dos Açores, ficando demasiado afastada e a precipitação ficar ao largo, enfim, onde é que já vi este filme?



Ainda vai dar muitas voltas!


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2016 às 11:31)

Por mim pode já ficar assim, só é pena que o Sul que tanto precisa fique a ver navios..






Bons acumulados no Litoral Norte,


----------



## 1337 (28 Dez 2016 às 12:07)

O sul precisa sempre mas a verdade é que tem chovido mais no Sul que no Norte nestes últimos tempos, este mês vou acabar com uns miseráveis 70 mm quando a média é de 250 mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2016 às 12:36)

E que falta faz!
Está tudo tão seco!


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2016 às 12:48)

Uma música para ver se espanta este AA daqui para fora 

Está a ser bem chatinho e é mesmo disto que ele precisa: " Uma paulada nos queixos"


----------



## james (28 Dez 2016 às 13:30)

ACalado disse:


> Já se começa a aproximar mais da realidade, as cotas de neve que dava anteriormente de 400m/500m eram cotas infelizmente loucas. Já recolocou novamente precipitação com cotas de neve acima dos 1500m o normal. Neste País é ou queremos frio ou queremos precipitação já que os dois factores raramente se conjungam....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Acima dos 1000/1200 m, o frio / precipitação conjugam - se muitas vezes, em especial no Norte. 
A altitudes inferiores é que é realmente mais complicado.


----------



## james (28 Dez 2016 às 13:37)

Os modelos estão numa de tira/ põe /tira/põe, sempre é melhor que tira/tira/tira. 

A médio prazo, a única coisa que me parece minimamente consensual é que para a semana vai estar mais frio. 
Se é com ou sem precipitação, acho que é ainda uma incógnita.  Mas, se aparecer precipitação, acho aquela cota de  neve 1500 metros do GFS fantasiosa, penso que seria bem mais baixa. 

De resto, há parâmetros  carateristicos do nosso inverno que estão a voltar ao normal, nomeadamente as fortes inversões com fortes geadas ( aquando sob influência do AA)  e a agitação marítima. 
Resta esperar que apareça outra característica típica dos nossos invernos, que é um forte padrão oceânico com a passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais.


----------



## bartotaveira (28 Dez 2016 às 13:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Calma pessoal... o nosso clima é mesmo assim, e tudo isto é normal...
> Um dia quebrará, nem que seja daqui a meses, quiça na Primavera, tal como no ano passado e teremos mais um ano agricola arruinado... se não quebrar já tivemos secas antes e sobrevivemos, havemos de sobreviver também... os rios do norte estão praticamente secos ou com caudais residuais... os amantes do sol e do AA estão no céu, já diz o ditado que nunca chove a gosto de todos e é verdade, é o que temos.



Só um aparte...

Estou situado numa zona de castanheiros (a maior mancha contínua da Europa) e neste ano, com o verão infernal que teve e ausência de chuva, tivemos a maior produção de *sempre* de castanha, principalmente acima dos 750m de altitude.

Concordo que a chuva faz falta, principalmente no inverno, mas não podemos generalizar de que a chuva faz sempre bem às colheitas agrícolas, no caso do castanheiro só agradecemos que não chova em Julho e Agosto!  Porque em 2013, com temperaturas relativamente baixas no verão e muita humidade a produção foi zero em muitos locais.

Já o meu avô dizia: "O melhor ano (agricultura) é quando as chamiças secam na serra".


----------



## Cesar (28 Dez 2016 às 14:07)

Como vai ser o fim de ano.?


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2016 às 14:11)

bartotaveira disse:


> Só um aparte...
> 
> Estou situado numa zona de castanheiros (a maior mancha contínua da Europa) e neste ano, com o verão infernal que teve e ausência de chuva, tivemos a maior produção de *sempre* de castanha, principalmente acima dos 750m de altitude.
> 
> ...



No que toca à castanha, só faltou chover em Setembro.
Em Agosto os castanheiros estavam tão carregados... Se em Setembro tivesse chovido, os ouriços tinham inchado.
Assim, houve muita castanha, de boa qualidade, mas muitas eram miúdas.

"- A castanha em Agosto a arder e em Setembro a beber.".

Quanto à agricultura, também em Montemuro, por grande parte das aldeias se situarem a altitudes superiores a 700/800m, os melhores anos são sempre os secos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Dez 2016 às 14:15)

Cesar disse:


> Como vai ser o fim de ano.?


Tudo indica que será seco e frio.............


----------



## james (28 Dez 2016 às 14:23)

Cada região tem as suas especificidades e as suas normais climáticas. 
Já aqui no Litoral Norte, com o verão anormalmente seco( quer na quase ausência de passagem de frentes quer na anormal HR baixa)  , as espécies vegetais entraram em stress hídrico.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2016 às 15:11)

Pois na minha terra o ano foi de tal modo uma desgraça que este ano nem matança do porco há lá em casa... a terra nada deu para dar de comer aos porcos... o Inverno foi sequíssimo, choveu a partir de Abril e as batatas que já estavam nos campos apodreceram, muitos tiveram de voltar a plantar... os centeios caíram com a chuva, as vinhas atrasaram imenso, a falta de chuva no Verão mirrou as poucas uvas, etc etc etc... água para regar foi canalizada para as poucas batatas, as abóboras, beterrabas etc que ficariam para os animais não resistiram logo este ano não há chouriças pra ninguém. 
Irá este ano seguir o exemplo do ano passado? Veremos!


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2016 às 15:45)

Por aqui na Beira Baixa, o ano foi terrível para a 
- Cereja: produção reduzida, fruto imperfeito. Cerejeiras com doenças
- Ameixa: produção reduzida
- Pêssego: Em alguns locais a produção também foi afetada. 

Causas: Chuva durante a floração e mais tarde com tempo mais ameno, induziu a proliferação de doenças nas cerejeiras.

Outros Frutos:
- Castanha: Boa quantidade (região de Oleiros), mas de calibre mais reduzido. Para o calibre ser melhor, deveria ter chovido algo em setembro. Mas ainda assim , caso chovesse em julho ou agosto, seria pior pois favorece o aparecimento de doenças (fungo que descolora as folhas). Quando se diz chover em julho ou em agosto, não me refiro às tipicas trovoadas, em que chove e depois seca rápido, refiro-me aos chuviscos com tempo mais fresco.
- Melância e meloa: Bons frutos, boa produção, com bastante doce. Perdi 1/3 devido ao mildio, pois não fiz tratamento fitossanitário, apenas removi as plantas doentes antes que afetassem o resto da produção.
- Morango: melhor que o ano passado, mas pior que há 2 anos.

- Azeitona: Menor produção devido ao ano passado ter produzido mais. Fruto sem doenças, amadureceu mais tarde, porque não choveu em setembro, ou seja a azeitona aguentou "mirrada" até outubro, depois choveu e engrossou mantendo-se verde até mais tarde.

Este ano, está a ir pelo mesmo caminho que o anterior (embora o ano passado já tivesse chovido mais até agora), ou seja, arriscamo-nos a receber chuva e mais chuva em plena floração limitando em muito a propagação do polen e destruindo as flores.

Em termos de frio, também temos menos horas de frio (n.º de horas <7ºC) que o ano passado, o que pode influenciar na produção de cereja, mirtilo..


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2016 às 16:19)

Nesta saída a depressão afasta-se ficando a precipitação apenas no Norte. Isto vai ser um tira e põe até lá...


share image


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2016 às 16:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois na minha terra o ano foi de tal modo uma desgraça que este ano nem matança do porco há lá em casa... a terra nada deu para dar de comer aos porcos... o Inverno foi sequíssimo, choveu a partir de Abril e as batatas que já estavam nos campos apodreceram, muitos tiveram de voltar a plantar... os centeios caíram com a chuva, as vinhas atrasaram imenso, a falta de chuva no Verão mirrou as poucas uvas, etc etc etc... água para regar foi canalizada para as poucas batatas, as abóboras, beterrabas etc que ficariam para os animais não resistiram logo este ano não há chouriças pra ninguém.
> Irá este ano seguir o exemplo do ano passado? Veremos!



Esqueci de referir que há precisamente 1 ano atrás os prados e lameiros da minha aldeia estavam todos floridos... parecia Abril! Havia gafanhotos etc etc etc...


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2016 às 17:10)

Nem vale a pena comentar esta saída do GFS das 12h.. é muito deprimente, va lá que o ECMWF está mais optimista.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 17:13)

criz0r disse:


> Nem vale a pena comentar esta saída do GFS das 12h.. é muito deprimente, va lá que o ECMWF está mais optimista.


É um tira e põe constante, mas desde a saída das 18z de ontem que o GFS não dá nada de jeito principalmente para a região sul, agora na das 12z já só dá alguma para o litoral norte. O ECM está otimista mas não me admirava nada se fosse atrás do GFS.


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2016 às 17:19)

joralentejano disse:


> É um tira e põe constante, mas desde a saída das 18z de ontem que o GFS não dá nada de jeito principalmente para a região sul, agora na das 12z já só dá alguma para o litoral norte. O ECM está otimista mas não me admirava nada se fosse atrás do GFS.


Ainda existe algum produto livre que mostre a precipitação do ECWMF?


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 17:34)

ACalado disse:


> Ainda existe algum produto livre que mostre a precipitação do ECWMF?


Para ver a precipitação do ECMWF, eu acompanho o site yr.no


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2016 às 23:43)




----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2016 às 23:53)

A run paralela do GFS (run das 12z), não está nada má para dia 2:


----------



## ruka (28 Dez 2016 às 23:56)

de fato este Dezembro foi para esquecer... e para Janeiro pouco promete... saudades dos anos 90 onde havia grandes temporais


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2016 às 00:00)

O ECM já foi atrás do GFS, 0mm em ambos, enfim! O AA ganha sempre  Já lá vai o tempo em que ia para sul(onde era suposto ele estar) e chovia com vontade sem qualquer problema, saudades desses tempos.  Se os próximos meses forem iguais a dezembro, as coisas vão-se complicar, tanto em termos agrícolas como em hidrológicos.


----------



## Cesar (29 Dez 2016 às 11:09)

Acabei de comprar o almanaque O Seringador e fala num Inverno cruel e impiadoso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Dez 2016 às 11:35)

Cesar disse:


> Acabei de comprar o almanaque O Seringador e fala num Inverno cruel e impiadoso.



http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/72049/inv...as_previsoes_estao_ai_os_almanaques_para_2017

"Ainda assim, se quiser precaver-se para a primeira semana de Janeiro, fique a saber: o “Borda d’Água” prevê frio na primeira quinta-feira do ano"
«Já O Seringador adverte: "entrando o ano ao domingo, o inverno será crudelíssimo, a primavera temperada, o estio tórrido e o outono benévolo".»


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2016 às 11:37)

O que se passa com o forum? Estou com dificuldades para aceder desde ontem...


----------



## vitamos (29 Dez 2016 às 11:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/72049/inv...as_previsoes_estao_ai_os_almanaques_para_2017
> 
> "Ainda assim, se quiser precaver-se para a primeira semana de Janeiro, fique a saber: o “Borda d’Água” prevê frio na primeira quinta-feira do ano"
> «Já O Seringador adverte: "entrando o ano ao domingo, o inverno será crudelíssimo, a primavera temperada, o estio tórrido e o outono benévolo".»




Faz-me confusão como em pleno Sec XXI há orgãos de comunicação a difundir previsões de almanaques....


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Dez 2016 às 12:03)

vitamos disse:


> Faz-me confusão como em pleno Sec XXI há orgãos de comunicação a difundir previsões de almanaques....



Quando há falta de notícias, de tudo se faz notícia...  Só falta mesmo a Maya fazer previsões meteorológicas através do Tarot


----------



## james (29 Dez 2016 às 12:11)

Numa democracia acho que tudo se pode difundir. 
Também me faz confusão que tenhamos entrado numa era das previsões automáticas programadas e controladas ao pormenor por modelos ultra - sofisticados e, apesar disso,  estar muitas vezes a 2/3 dias de um potencial evento, sem saber se vai chover ou afinal vai estar sol, como acontecia há 30 anos atrás.


----------



## james (29 Dez 2016 às 12:14)

No início deste ano , em Janeiro, já via na natureza sinais de que o padrão poderia mudar, enquanto que os modelos não viam precipitação relevante e temperatura acima da média até ao Verão.

Se me fiasse só nos modelos estava tramado...


----------



## vitamos (29 Dez 2016 às 12:17)

Realmente se os modelos são algo assim tão mal, para que os consultam? Têm sempre essas revistas de alto valor científico


----------



## james (29 Dez 2016 às 12:47)

A informação científica fornecida pelos modelos não está no mesmo patamar que a informação empírica dos almanaques, etc., como é evidente. 
No entanto, acho que também não é necessário tanto fanatismo pelo que é moderno.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2016 às 12:50)

Eu acho que esses almanaques não tem qualquer credibilidade, tal como os modelos a médio\longo prazo também são bastante falíveis. O GFS a mais de 120h não dá uma para a caixa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2016 às 17:07)

Com esta saída das 12h o GFS,parece estar a mandar muita chuva...mas ainda é só para o ano que vêm ...calmex .


----------



## Célia Salta (29 Dez 2016 às 17:12)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Com esta saída das 12h o GFS,parece estar a mandar muita chuva...mas ainda é só para o ano que vêm ...calmex .


Já falta pouco... o importante é vir


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2016 às 18:19)

O GFS a dar bastante chuva para o incio de Janeiro, mas para os próximos dias o corte deve começar:


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2016 às 19:13)




----------



## António josé Sales (29 Dez 2016 às 19:14)

luismeteo3 também não sei o que se passa tenho também dificuldade em aceder ao fórum desde ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2016 às 19:18)

António josé Sales disse:


> luismeteo3 também não sei o que se passa tenho também dificuldade em aceder ao fórum desde ontem.


O fórum esteve em baixo ontem, mas o problema já está resolvido. Limpa o cache do teu navegador.


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Dez 2016 às 19:55)

Ok obrigado tiagolco


----------



## james (29 Dez 2016 às 23:10)

Será, será que é desta que vamos ter chuva a sério? Ano Novo, tempo novo? 

Era bom, mas só vendo para crer. 

Para segunda até promete. E, como tinha dito, a cota neve anteriormente prevista pelo GFS era irrealista. A atual, abaixo dos 1000 m no Norte é bem mais realista. 
Tendo em conta fatores como a direcção do vento, se se confirmar a frente de segunda, acredito que em Trás - Os - Montes cairá um grande nevão.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2016 às 23:25)

528 dam para quando...?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 00:21)

Incrível a diferença entre os dois principais modelos nos próximos 10 dias para esta zona.

GFS: 150 mm
ECMWF: 8/10 mm

Só rir.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 00:26)

james disse:


> Será, será que é desta que vamos ter chuva a sério? Ano Novo, tempo novo?
> 
> Era bom, mas só vendo para crer.
> 
> ...


O GFS até continua a insistir mas apesar de já não faltar muito, o ECM não está tão positivo. Enquanto que o GFS prevê cerca de 70mm o ECM continua a prever 0mm. É melhor ainda não se ganhar muita esperança e além disso o GFS também ainda não sabe ao certo onde a chuva vai incidir com maior intensidade. Nestas situações de quando o AA anda a rondar é bastante complicado tirar conclusões.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Dez 2016 às 09:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> GFS: 150 mm
> ECMWF: 8/10 mm





joralentejano disse:


> Enquanto que o GFS prevê cerca de 70mm o ECM continua a prever 0mm.



Só o ECM e o JMA continuam a afastar a precipitação de Portugal Continental. Todos os outros, inclusive o WRF dá um belo ar da sua graça 
Durante o dia de hoje teremos mais algumas conclusões com as próximas run's do GFS e do ECM.

Off-Topic: o GFS está estável há algumas run's, tal como esteve 150 horas antes do evento no Sudeste de Espanha. Será que isto indica que o modelo foi optimizado e está com previsões mais correctas que o ECM ou é pura coincidência??


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 10:53)

O ECMWF lá carregou na precipitação, já são muitos modelos apontar para o mesmo.
Venha lá a chuva. 

PS: O GFS mete para dia 2 cerca de 40 mm, vamos ver.


----------



## criz0r (30 Dez 2016 às 11:10)

Isto em muita ou pouca quantidade já ninguém nos tira no início do ano,







Nada mau a nível do vento,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2016 às 11:19)

Venha lá essa água... já nem em neve penso... água... faz tanta tanta falta...

Vila Real sem aviso meteorológico... sem comentários!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2016 às 11:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 528 dam para quando...?



Só na RTP Memória amigo...


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2016 às 11:25)

Vamos ver como corre, parece-me ser um evento "banal" aqui para o Norte,de qualquer modo é bem melhor que nada..


----------



## james (30 Dez 2016 às 11:33)

Aqui para o Norte será um evento banal, acho que nem deverá trazer grande  precipitação, mas da forma como nada tem chovido, já é bem bom. 
Mais para frente penso que continua uma incógnita.  O GFS, no tira e põe habitual, que nem dá para tirar nenhuma conclusão. Já o ECM até nem está mau de todo, pois nesta última saída aumentou as probabilidades de precipitação para os próximos 10 dias.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Dez 2016 às 11:37)

A chuva já está garantida, o que já é bom, resta agora saber a quantidade de precipitação, o GFS é o mais optimista.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2016 às 11:41)

james disse:


> Será, será que é desta que vamos ter chuva a sério? Ano Novo, tempo novo?
> 
> Era bom, mas só vendo para crer.
> 
> ...



Os mapas desta casa mostram precipitação e cota 600 metros no extremo norte de Trás os Montes...
A AEMET fala em 1000 metros, o IPMA ainda não fala nada... MeteoGalicia 1000 metros... quem sabe Montalegre...


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Dez 2016 às 12:00)

É caso para dizer adeus pasmaceira olá instabilidade!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Dez 2016 às 12:25)

http://www.aki.pt/electricidade/reg...meteorologicacompleta-P52164.aspx#tabButton01

Esta estação será boa? Já inclui radiation shield?


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2016 às 12:33)

Meteofan disse:


> http://www.aki.pt/electricidade/reg...meteorologicacompleta-P52164.aspx#tabButton01
> 
> Esta estação será boa? Já inclui radiation shield?



O ter um RS (não sei se terá) não significa ter um bom RS. Apenas para exemplificar, há estações à venda que, trazendo RS, trazem uma nota aparte com dicas de construção de um RS mais efectivo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Dez 2016 às 13:53)

vitamos disse:


> O ter um RS (não sei se terá) não significa ter um bom RS. Apenas para exemplificar, há estações à venda que, trazendo RS, trazem uma nota aparte com dicas de construção de um RS mais efectivo.


Mas será que isto dará dados relativamente fiáveis? Estou a pensar adquirir...


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2016 às 15:34)

O GFS lá vai dando para sonhar um pouco com as suas saídas, esta seria interessante se se concretizasse...

Circulação fria continental de E/NE e a possibilidade de depressão com movimento retrógado 











Provavelmente não se concretizará ou será amenizado, mas é bonito de ver..


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 22:34)

Nestas ultimas saídas os valores de precipitação baixaram bastante, contudo estão demasiado concentrados na Segunda a Tarde/Noite e madrugada de Terça.
Situação acompanhar.
Tem sido um outono/inverno atipico, já tive varios dias com acumulados superiores a 20 mm.
Tendo um dia com 47 mm e outro 36 mm, algo raro por estas paragens.
Segunda promete ter um acumulado igualmente elevado.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 22:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nestas ultimas saídas os valores de precipitação baixaram bastante, contudo estão demasiado concentrados na Segunda a Tarde/Noite e madrugada de Terça.
> Situação acompanhar.
> Tem sido um outono/inverno atipico, já tive varios dias com acumulados superiores a 20 mm.
> Tendo um dia com 47 mm e outro 36 mm, algo raro por estas paragens.
> Segunda promete ter um acumulado igualmente elevado.


É por isso mesmo, que as barragens maiores e que necessitam de mais água não enchem, como é o caso da barragem do caia, e como esta não faltam. Chove bastante durante um dia, e depois pára durante vários. E assim os afluentes não mantém um caudal suficiente para as abastecer.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 22:51)

joralentejano disse:


> É por isso mesmo, que as barragens maiores e que necessitam de mais água não enchem, como é o caso da barragem do caia, e como esta não faltam. Chove bastante durante um dia, e depois pára durante vários. E assim os afluentes não mantém um caudal suficiente para as abastecer.



Exacto, era preferivel que chovesse bastante repartido e não que chovesse tudo num só dia e em largos períodos com chuva torrencial.
As primeiras chuvas aqui na zona foram assim, por isso achava eu estranho o facto das nascentes terem demorado tanto tempo a disparar na serra, regime torrencial foi tramado, impossível absorver tanta água e com agravante da vertente sul ser bastante declivosa.
Esperemos que a rega chegue aí com alguma força.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2016 às 23:05)




----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 23:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Exacto, era preferivel que chovesse bastante repartido e não que chovesse tudo num só dia e em largos períodos com chuva torrencial.
> As primeiras chuvas aqui na zona foram assim, por isso achava eu estranho o facto das nascentes terem demorado tanto tempo a disparar na serra, regime torrencial foi tramado, impossível absorver tanta água e com agravante da vertente sul ser bastante declivosa.
> Esperemos que a rega chegue aí com alguma força.


Infelizmente os regimes torrenciais vão sendo cada vez mais frequentes no nosso clima, desde 2014 que não há um inverno em que chova decentemente e que encha o rio varias vezes. No ano passado apenas foi bom para isso no norte. Enfim, é o que temos, seria bom que isto mudasse de vez, mas com o AA sempre a rondar é complicado. Os modelos andam à nora e já não falta muito para isso, o GFS prevê 100mm em praticamente apenas 3 dias, o ECM voltou a retirar tudo e prevê apenas 12mm só  para segunda. Realmente está mesmo a ser um inverno atípico


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2016 às 23:20)

joralentejano disse:


> o ECM voltou a retirar tudo e prevê apenas 12mm só para segunda. Realmente está mesmo a ser um inverno atípico



Normal tendo em conta que o ECM mete a depressão (a 72h) mais a oeste do que o GFS. A 96 horas (a 90 na saída das 18h) a diferença é ainda mais abismal.

Como _azoreano_ quero que o ECM leve a melhor


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2016 às 23:47)

Saída perfeita para o baixo Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2016 às 01:38)

Parece que o vento vai ter uma palavra a dizer, ao invés retirou alguma precipitação para a AML,


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2016 às 07:42)

criz0r disse:


> Parece que o vento vai ter uma palavra a dizer, ao invés retirou alguma precipitação para a AML,



Já são varios modelos a apontar para rajadas de 90 km/h, nomeadamente Gfs,Wrf e Arpege.
Para mim o Arpege é de longe o melhor modelo na previsao de vento, superando o Gfs.


----------



## james (31 Dez 2016 às 10:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Infelizmente os regimes torrenciais vão sendo cada vez mais frequentes no nosso clima, desde 2014 que não há um inverno em que chova decentemente e que encha o rio varias vezes. No ano passado apenas foi bom para isso no norte. Enfim, é o que temos, seria bom que isto mudasse de vez, mas com o AA sempre a rondar é complicado. Os modelos andam à nora e já não falta muito para isso, o GFS prevê 100mm em praticamente apenas 3 dias, o ECM voltou a retirar tudo e prevê apenas 12mm só  para segunda. Realmente está mesmo a ser um inverno atípico




Há que aproveitar bem este evento, pois ao que tudo indica a seguir regressa o AA.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2016 às 10:24)

Grande corte nos modelos relativamente á precipitação, o ECM para aqui dá uns fantásticos 5mm e só 2ª feira, o GFS também não está melhor, parece-me que no litoral é que a chuva terá relevância... não sei não, mas este inverno vai dando sinais de ser uma pasmaceira...


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2016 às 10:29)

james disse:


> pois ao que tudo indica a seguir regressa o AA.



Regressa o AA e numa posição que nem para frio decente dá, frio a sério só lá para a Grécia e norte de África..


----------



## james (31 Dez 2016 às 10:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Grande corte nos modelos relativamente á precipitação, o ECM para aqui dá uns fantásticos 5mm e só 2ª feira, o GFS também não está melhor, parece-me que no litoral é que a chuva terá relevância... não sei não, mas este inverno vai dando sinais de ser uma pasmaceira...




Mesmo no Litoral já esteve melhor. E mesmo assim será um evento rápido ( vamos ver se não corta ainda mais) depois de novo o AA a reinar. 

Este Inverno está mesmo bom para o AA e a pasmaceira.


----------



## james (31 Dez 2016 às 10:31)

Snifa disse:


> Regressa o AA e numa posição que nem para frio decente dá, frio a sério só lá para a Grécia e norte de África..



Inverno sem frio nem chuva (pelo menos de forma acentuada) é o pesadelo de qualquer meteolouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2016 às 11:45)

A previsao para aqui na proxima segunda está algo agressiva.
Vento a 60 km/h(imagine-se as rajadas...)
50 mm de acumulado.
Os solos talvez voltem a saturar.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2016 às 12:04)

O GFS está bastante bom para Setúbal 126mm em 2 dias entre dia 2 e dia 3 e rajadas de vento dia 2 de 70km/h ou 80km/h...a ver se aguenta..

Agora estão 12,3ºC com dificuldade em subir


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2016 às 12:46)

james disse:


> Há que aproveitar bem este evento, pois ao que tudo indica a seguir regressa o AA.


Acho que já não vou aproveitar nada, os modelos já estão no modo de cortar, o ECM dá uns fantásticos 6mm, o GFS prevê 20mm mas já esteve nos 80mm, é mais um evento igual ao do início de dezembro, bom para o litoral. E depois o AA está de volta, também não é assim que os invernos são bons em chuva, um dia com 100mm e depois voltar o sol durante o mês todo. E quando o AA voltar nem frio vai haver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2016 às 12:57)

Diferença das bebedeiras. 

ECM coloca 1.5 mm na 2ª feira, já o GFS coloca 10 mm, na saída das 6, porque na saída anterior, colocava mais de 100 mm.  Conclusão, o GFS nem a 48 h, funciona quanto mais a mais horas.  O ECM nunca mostrou nada de relevante e não irá acontecer nada de relevante.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Dez 2016 às 13:05)

Saudades dos -5°c registados a 8 anos atras

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2016 às 13:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Diferença das bebedeiras.
> 
> ECM coloca 1.5 mm na 2ª feira, já o GFS coloca 10 mm, na saída das 6, porque na saída anterior, colocava mais de 100 mm.  Conclusão, o GFS nem a 48 h, funciona quanto mais a mais horas.  O ECM nunca mostrou nada de relevante e não irá acontecer nada de relevante.


É de ser véspera de ano novo  enfim, quando vi o ECM a insistir em acumulados miseráveis vi logo que o GFS ia fazer o mesmo. Normalmente o GFS só ganha quando não prevê chuva nenhuma porque quando prevê, é só delírios. Resumindo: a rega tão esperada não Virá.


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2016 às 13:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já são varios modelos a apontar para rajadas de 90 km/h, nomeadamente Gfs,Wrf e Arpege.
> Para mim o Arpege é de longe o melhor modelo na previsao de vento, superando o Gfs.


Sim é verdade, acho as previsões do Arpege a nível de velocidade média e rajada máxima de vento muito mais fiáveis que qualquer outro modelo.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2016 às 14:11)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-12-30-Inicio-de-2017-sera-de-frio-e-chuva




Para já não é metereologistas que se diz senhores " jornaleiros" é meteorologistas..

A primeira semana do ano? Vai chover a semana toda com fortes chuvas? Os meteorologistas avisam que o "pior do Inverno" está para vir? Quando?

E depois qual a fonte da informação para falar num Janeiro e Fevereiro de Inverno muito rigoroso?, o IPMA? 

E finalmente, o que é Fruio?


----------



## james (31 Dez 2016 às 14:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Acho que já não vou aproveitar nada, os modelos já estão no modo de cortar, o ECM dá uns fantásticos 6mm, o GFS prevê 20mm mas já esteve nos 80mm, é mais um evento igual ao do início de dezembro, bom para o litoral. E depois o AA está de volta, também não é assim que os invernos são bons em chuva, um dia com 100mm e depois voltar o sol durante o mês todo. E quando o AA voltar nem frio vai haver.



Aqui no Litoral Norte também já não dá grande coisa. Já andou nos 140 mm, depois foi sempre a descer, agora já vai nos 30/40 mm. 
Provavelmente na próxima saída vai para aí para  os 15 mm. 
Vai cair uma chuvinha para regar as couves, depois vem o nosso companheiro inseparável AA, sabe - se lá até quando.


----------



## james (31 Dez 2016 às 14:22)

Snifa disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-12-30-Inicio-de-2017-sera-de-frio-e-chuva
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isto parece mais um desejo de um meteolouco do que uma previsão meteorológica...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2016 às 14:24)

Boas...a dois dias do invento ,,,com esta saída...retiram metade do produto .


----------



## james (31 Dez 2016 às 14:26)

Se eu  tambem fizesse uma previsão baseada apenas na minha vontade e não em modelos científicos,  também ia dizer que este Inverno ia ser muito rigoroso com muita chuva e muito frio.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2016 às 17:13)

nova saída do GFS e nada de novo... chuva decente só para o litoral.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2016 às 18:35)

Não me posso queixar ehehe o GFS está muito bom e duvido que retire já alguma coisa... Venha ela e que deixe mais de 100mm que depois volta o maldito AA e quem sabe n seja para o mês todo..


----------



## bandevelugo (31 Dez 2016 às 20:05)

A pasmaceira anticiclónica, para além de alindar o país e valorizar os nossos produtos turísticos, permite sempre boas imagens ao entardecer... Estas foram tiradas ontem na zona de Belém e não foram precisos filtros... Bom Ano de 2017 para todos.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2016 às 22:02)

maldita ultima saida do ano em cima da hora ta a cortar tudo e por o pouco que resta quase so no mar... venha a seca..bom ano


----------



## james (31 Dez 2016 às 23:40)

Esta última saída do GFS aniquilou praticamente este evento no Norte. Pelos vistos, o próximo ano tem mais do mesmo, AA a perder de vista. 
A anomalia negativa para a precipitação no Litoral Norte vai continuar brutal...


----------



## james (1 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

Feliz ano novo para todos os membros do fórum!!!


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2017 às 02:16)

Bom ano!

O GFS não podia despedir-se de 2016 sem nos deixar com uma última desilusão. Do pouco que estava previsto para o interior também pouco resta e o que vem a seguir é pouco animador.

Venham as geadas.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2017 às 08:27)

Não se preocupem, como presente de  ano novo o GFS já está a tratar de mais umas belas cartas aqui para a malta. 

Isto deve ser um presente bem caro..


----------

